#ubuntu-ko 2011-07-11
<yemharc> *^&^%
<RBS> gdgd
<RBS> ㅎㅇㅎㅇ
<RBS> 안녕하세용~_~
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 가져가신건 잘되나요
<drake_kr> 요새 좀 미친듯이 mp3를 모으고 있는데..
<yemharc> 지금 돌려보지도 못하고 좀 있다간 분당 출장이요 orz
<yemharc> ........저 이거 정말 10월까지 개발완료 가능할까요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 흠 그러고보니 가져가신 게임들은 정말 열악한 상황에서 엄청난 퍼포먼스를 보여줬던 거군요..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 혼(?)이 담겨있죠
<yemharc> 그 처절한 상황에서 어떻게든 퀄리티를 내기 위한...............
<drake_kr> 1년에 세편씩 나오고 한것들 정말..
<yemharc> 그 시절은 아무리 생각해도 프로그래머보다 도트 디자이너의 암흑기
<drake_kr> 비스티보이즈 꽤 괜찮네요
<yemharc> @$#%$%^
<yemharc> 외근준비 합니다 orz
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 어여와용
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 아오 하드 사야 되는데 ㅜㅜ
<jincreator> SSD 사세요!
<drake_kr> 흠..
<drake_kr> SSD로 8테라면 얼마나 될려나..
<imsu> drake_kr: 엔젤전설;; 정말 재밌는 만화 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 으아아아아아앙아아아아아아앙아아앙앙
<drake_kr> mp3 200G 달성
<imsu> drake_kr: 헐;;; 내 하드 250 기가인데 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> imsu :: 하드 전체 다해서 지금 10G도 안남음..
<drake_kr> 전체 7000G 중에서 ㅜㅜ
<imsu> 웩
<imsu> 전 250 기가도 다 못쓰고 있는데;;; ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> mp3만 넣어도 250G 다쓰네?
<imsu> 평생들어도 다 못듣겠다;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 몇시간 걸린다 했더라..
<drake_kr> 연단위로 간것까지는 본것같은데..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 하루종일 pc 앞에 계셔도;;;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아...........죽겠다
<hanbin973> 리브레 오피스 좀 가르쳐 주실분 ?
<jincreator> 아직 오픈오피스랑 큰 차이는 없는데요.
<hanbin973> 음...
<hanbin973> 제가 엑셀 그러니까 스프레드시트로 그래프를 그릴줄 몰라요
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<jincreator> MS 엑셀 2003으로는 그래프를 그릴 수 있나요?
<hanbin973> 아마도요
<hanbin973> 영재원에서 아는 여자애가 그리는거보니까
<hanbin973> 되는거 같던데.. 좌표값 주면 그려주던데요
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<jincreator> "아마도요"면...본인이 직접 해본 적은 없나요?
<hanbin973> 구경만 ㄷ
<jincreator> (...)
<hanbin973> 제가 할줄아는건 보고서 쓰고 실험 설계하고 실험하는거 밖에.. ㄷ
<hanbin973> 문제는 이번 조는 전부 남자라서 다 그런거 모름 ㅇㅇ
<jincreator> 그러면 이건 "리브레오피스 캘크" 사용법을 알기 이전의 문제인데요.
<hanbin973> .... 프로그래밍 조금할줄안다는 이유로 제가 당첨!! ㅈㅈ
<hanbin973> 흠;;
<jincreator> 음...쉽게 말해서 C 언어를 모르고 gcc 사용법을 가르쳐달라는 것과 비슷해요.
<jincreator> ...적당한 비유가 아닐려나?
<hanbin973> ㄷ...
<hanbin973> 음;; 이거 통체로 드래그 해서 메뉴에 있는거 누르니까 마법사 창 나오던데 =.=
<jincreator> 리브레오피스에서는 드래그 한 후 메뉴의 차트 그림을 누르면 됩니다.
<jincreator> ...라고 하면 차트 그림이 뭔지 모르죠?
<hanbin973> 잠깐만요
<jincreator> 테마마다 다를 수는 있는데 일단 저의 경우는 빨간 원에 초록색 섞여 있고 % 그림 있네요.
<hanbin973> 찾았는데.. 이건 꺽은선 그래프가 아니네요 ㄷ
<jincreator> 그래서 마법사가 뜨는 게에요.
<hanbin973> 어 나왔다!
<jincreator> 게에요 -> 거에요.
<hanbin973> 오탑니다. ㅎㅎ;;
<jincreator> XY(분산형)을 고르고 오른쪽에서 점과 선(두번째 그림?)을 선택하세요.
<hanbin973> 오오!! 고맙습니다.ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 그냥 했는데 제대로 나오나요?
<jincreator> 보통 자동으로 잡아줄 경우에는 데이터 범위가 잘못 나오는 경우가 많았는데...
<jincreator> X축과 Y축이 바뀌어져 있다든다...
<jincreator> 있다든다->있다든가
<hanbin973> 네 제대로 나오네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<jincreator> 다르게 나올 경우에는 차트를 오른클릭 후 "데이터 범위"에 들어가서 바꿔주면 됩니다.
<hanbin973> 고맙습니다
<hanbin973> 그런데 재밌는걸 발견했습니다.
<jincreator> 마무리로...차트에서 오른클릭 후 "제목 삽입"을 눌러 차트 제목과 X, Y 축 이름을 적어주세요.
<hanbin973> 드랍박스 구글 아마존 마소 등에서 직원들이 팀을 이뤄서 일끝난후에 스타2 붙는다네요 =.=
<jincreator> 다행히(?) 블리자드 직원들은 참여 안하나보군요.
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<hanbin973> 한국인 많은 팀이 이길려나 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 드랍박스 페북 트위터 ZYNGA 구글 마소 아마존 Yelp
<hanbin973> 이렇게 8팀이군요 ㄷ
<hacking_u> hanbin973, 오랜만이군요
<hanbin973> 네 ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 좋은 구경거리 있어요
<hacking_u> 어디 대회 나가나요
<hanbin973> 아 보셧나요?
<hanbin973> 아뇨. 학교 과제요 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 자유탐구인가 뭔가 ㄷ
<hacking_u> 헐 ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 좋은 구경거리 스타2 붙는다는 이야기 하려는거죠 근데
<hanbin973> 아무리 생각해도... 부산시 토론대회에서 남녀공학이 우승 못하는건 도저히 이해가 안됨 =.=
<hacking_u> 왜요;
<hanbin973> 내가 일반화를 너무 지나치게 한건가..
<hanbin973> 최소한 영재원에서 본건 여자가 훨씬 잘해요 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 남자애들은 시험 성적만 더 좋던데 =.=
<hanbin973> 마소가 이기넴
<hacking_u> 마소가 이기다닠ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> hanbin973, 그런데 요즘 우분투 써요?
<hacking_u> 리눅스나
<hanbin973> 계쏙 쓰죠
<hanbin973> 계속 쓰죠
<hanbin973> 이것도 우분투인데 ㄷ
<hacking_u> hanbin973, ㅇㅇ.... 그런데 요즘은 커널 뭐 써요? 직접 컴파일한거?
<hanbin973> 커널 컴팔은.. 이제 귀찮아서 도저히.. 이제 부터 느려서 튜닝하는거 외에는 아무것도 안할려구요
<hanbin973> ....
<hacking_u> ...참고로 제가 이 이야기를 꺼낸건...
<hacking_u> linquarix 커널 써보라는거였습니다...
<yemharc> hanbin973, 오픈소스의 장점은 가만히 있어도 입으로 밥이 들어온다느.............(퍽!)
<hacking_u> linquorix 커널(긍게 데비안 계열용 완성판 zen커널)
<hacking_u> 써보니 괜춘한 것 같던데요.
<hacking_u> 멀티코어용 패치가 구라는 아닌 듯
<jincreator> liquorix 아냐?
<hacking_u> 근데 문제는 역효과로 집중적인 작업이 필요한 경우에 느려지기도 해요
<hanbin973> 전 그저 bfs 랑 bfq 패치만 ㄷ
<hacking_u> jincreator, 맞음
<hacking_u> hanbin973, 그건 안드로이드....
<hanbin973> 아뇨
<hanbin973> 그거 원래 컴터용임;;;
<hanbin973> 이유는 모르겠지만 왜 구글이 계속 마소한테 털리는거지
<hanbin973> 2판째인데 =.=
<hacking_u> ppa 불러봐요 얼른!
<hanbin973> 음.. 그런거 안해요 ㄷ
<hacking_u> 구글 직원들이 더 윤택한 생활을 해서 그래요
<hanbin973> =.=?
<hacking_u> 구글 직원들은 게임같은거 안키워도...(?)
<hacking_u> hanbin973, 그리고 bfs랑 bfq 패치 어케 하냐는....
<hanbin973> 그건 간단함다
<hanbin973> http://pf.natalenko.name/
<jincreator> 그건 무슨 패치?
<hanbin973> 이런 좋은게 있다능
<hanbin973> 걍 통합 패치. bfs 랑 bfq 따로 하기 귀찮은 사람들은 위한거...
<hacking_u> jincreator, 저게 아마 스케줄링 방식 차이던가;
<jincreator> 스케줄러 이름 하난 환상이네~
<hacking_u> 아 또 저 페이지에서 yet another 봤다;;;;;;;;;
<hacking_u> Brain F*ck Scheduler
<hanbin973> 그런데 리브레 오피스에서 1. 한다음에 엔터 치면 2. 가 자동으로 생기는게 이 기능 끌 수 없나요?
<hanbin973> 아 리브레로 보고서 쓰는건 접어야겠다. 걍 한글 쓸련다 아오 =.=
<hanbin973> 사진이랑 데이터 구해서 묶어놔야지
<hacking_u> hanbin973, 솔직히 한글 워드프로세서 자체는 뛰어남....
<hanbin973> ㅇㅇ;; 편해요 ㄷ
<jincreator> 끌 수 있어요.
<hacking_u> 단지 호환성이 .....
<hacking_u> hanbin973, 끌 수 있다잖....
<hanbin973> ...
<hanbin973> 귗낳.. ㅜㅜ
<hacking_u> hanbin973, 어쨌든 Zen kernel도 기본적으로 bfs인것 같은데....
<hanbin973> 그래요?
<hanbin973> Zen 이 뭔가요. 가상화 뭐시기라던데..
<hacking_u> 일단 젠 커널은 소스로 제공되는데
<hacking_u> 이거를 데비안용으로 적절히(?) 패키징해서 저장소까지 제공하는게 liquorix
<hacking_u> 그래서 저는 liquorix를 깔았죠
<hacking_u> bfs bfq 다 되어있는듯
<hacking_u> bfs 패치 시키는거 보니까 그냥 모듈만 갖다 붙이면 되는군요?
<hacking_u> 리붓<
<yemharc> 그렇게 그는 돌아오지 못하고...........
<jincreator> 자, 지금 밴 발라버리면...
<hanbin973> 팅겼다 ㄷ
<jincreator> 아, 깜박 잊었는데 리브레오피스 라이터에서 도구->자동 고침 옵션->옵션 탭->"번호 매기기 적용 - 기호:" 옆 체크 해제 하면 번호 안붙습니다.
<yemharc> ......음
<yemharc> 왜 순간 [털렸다!!]로 보였을까..........
<hanbin973> 자료 수집은 끝났다... 휴 =.= ...
<hanbin973> 이놈들은 왜 사진을 안보내고 있는거야
<jincreator> 도메인 구입은 한번에 몇년치 하는 게 좋을까요?
<yemharc> 5년
<yemharc> ...
<jincreator> 그럼 예밀님만 믿고 5년치 구매 하겠습니다.
<yemharc> ?!
<jincreator> 노, 농담이에요(...)
<hanbin973> 예전에 네이버에서 pe.kr 2년치 뿌렸던거 주워서 잘 썼었는데 =.=
<hanbin973> wo.tc 니까 사람들이 무슨 스팸사이트인지 알아 ㅜㅜ
<jincreator> 전 전화가 오는데 핸드폰번호 뒤 4자리가 0000이라서 스팸인줄 알았습니다.
<hacking_u> 5년치가 젤 나은 것 같던데...
<hacking_u> jincreator, 스팸이 아니었다는?
<jincreator> 무려 교수님 연구실의 조교분이셨다는!
<jincreator> 아무튼 5년이어봤자 4만원 조금 넘는 수준이니 적당해보이네요.
<hacking_u> 할인도 약간 되고
<jincreator> 아니, 할인은 없어. 지금이 이벤트 기간이라서 그런 것 같더라.
<hacking_u> 쩝
<hanbin973> <u> 교수가 학생들에게 "질량이 없는물체"를 제출하라는 숙제를 냈다 - 학생1:후레쉬를 가져왔습니다/ 그건관성질량이 있잖는가! | 학생2:그런건 없습니다/난 논리를가져오라고한적없네 | 학생3:여자친구를 가져왔습니다/자넨여자친구가없...정답! ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<hanbin973> 이거 대박 웃기네요 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> "난 거짓말을 가져오라고 한 적 없네!"라고 할 수도 있지 않나?
<hacking_u> 한빈군 팅긴...
<jincreator> 교수가 솔로라 F...
<hacking_u> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> liquorix 커널로 부팅하니까 파폭 속도가 향상 -ㅅ-
<yemharc> 아오..........
<yemharc> 나좀 살려줘요
<hacking_u> yemharc, 왜요;
<hacking_u> 일이 이번에 비와서 홍수나듯 하신가요
<yemharc> 팀3개, 분당IDC && 서초IDC (서버 총 9대) 로그분석, 기타 게임 8개, 다음주부터 안드로이드 경력 개발자 퇴사
<yemharc> 그리고 9월 18일까지 SW대회 출품작
<jincreator> 회사 휴가 내시고 SW 대회 출품해서 대상 받으신 후 그걸 밑천삼아 회사 새로 새워서 회장 하시면 됩니다.
<jincreator> 참~쉽죠?
<jincreator> (...)
<yemharc> jincreator, 저 연차냈다 짤렸시유 (......)
<yemharc> 뭔 놈의 휴가에유............
<yemharc> orz
<jincreator> 근데 그럼 다음주부터는  서버 관리만 하시는 건가요?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 저거 전부 다 10월까진데요 (........)
<jincreator> 세, 세달이나 남았네요!
<yemharc> 아 물론 뭐........
<jincreator> 그, 긍정적으로 생각하면 거의 100일이나 남은...
<yemharc> 그 안에 또 일이 추가될 수 있는건 애교로 넘어가죠 (........)
<yemharc> jincreator, 그건 부정적으로 생각하는거 아닌가요 orz
<jincreator> 아, 그런가요? 죄송합니다.
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> ......슬슬 침낭을 가져다 놔야할까
<jincreator> 그러고보니 코분투사무일에 접이식 야전침대 하나 있다죠.
<yemharc> 그정도 되는건 놓을데가 없네요... 음
<hacking_u> ....
<yemharc> 아.............어차피 서버실 내꺼(?)지
<yemharc> 라꾸라꾸 하나 살까 (....)
<jincreator> 그리고 분도님 실전에 투입하셨다가 경비원에게 노숙자로 오인받아 쫓겨났다는 일화가 있죠.
<yemharc> 부왘ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 리붓합니다
<ndsin> dufjqns
<ndsin> 여러분
<ndsin> 저 지릅니다
<ndsin> 레노버 싱크패드 x220
<ndsin> 맥북에어 신형 기다려볼려고 했는데 역시 맥보다는 레노버 사서 우분투의 길을 걸어야겠어요
<yemharc> 일단 퇴근합니다
<ndsin> 질렀음
<ndsin> 망했다
<hacking_u> ndsin, 망했다=돈이 왕창
<hacking_u> 이런건가요
<ndsin> 하아
<ndsin> 하얗게 질렀습니다
<ndsin> 레노보 싱크패드 x220...
<hacking_u> ....
<hacking_u> 쩐다...
<hacking_u> 저는 X220의 고조할아버지쯤 되는 X61입니다
<hacking_u> ndsin, 모델명이 어떻게 되시나요?
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?section_m=NOTEBOOK&prod_c=1365414&cate_c1=860&cate_c2=869&cate_c3=10586&cate_c4=0
<ndsin> 이제품입니다
<hacking_u> 최고사양이네요
<hacking_u> 하드디스크는 SSD인가요? 아니죠?
<ndsin> SSD가 없는거 빼면 오래 쓸려고 좋은 사양으로 샀습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 지금은 돈이 후달려서 못샀구요
<ndsin> 추후에 사서 달 예정이에요 ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> 그렇죠 역시 노트북은 최고사양!
<ndsin> SSD는 나중에라도 장착 가능하니까요 ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> 저는 노트북은 무조건 최고사양으로 사야된다는 진리는 초등학교때 깨달았습니다<
<hacking_u> SSD가 X220 몸값의 1/4는 되겠군요;
<ndsin> 크흑 ㅜㅜ
<hacking_u> 저는 얼마전에 X61에다 WD Scorpio Black 500GB를 달았습니다
<hacking_u> 원래 달려있던 250GB가 노쇠해서;
<ndsin> 와우 500기가
<hacking_u> black은 거기다 더 해서 7200rpm입니다
<hacking_u> 속도는 좋은데
<hacking_u> 진동이 -_-
<ndsin> 진동 심하나요
<ndsin> 발열하고 소음 없으면 됩니다 머.......
<hacking_u> 5400은 느껴지지 않죠
<hacking_u> 아예
<hacking_u> 7200은 약간 느껴집니다
<ndsin> 그렇군요
<hacking_u> 발열/소음은 별로...
<ndsin> 아 귀신에 홀린듯이
<ndsin> 질러버렸군요
<hacking_u> ndsin, 그런데 사실 한참 벼르시던 거 아닌가요
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 맞습니다
<ndsin> 4월인가
<ndsin> 부터 계속 벼르고 있긴 했었네요...
<ndsin> 한두푼이 아니다보니
<ndsin> 사고는 싶은데 매일 고민하다가
<ndsin> 이지경까지 왔는데
<ndsin> 이제 좀 신경 덜 쓰겠어요
<hacking_u> 네... 글구 옛날 아범 시절에는 엄두도 못 내셨을텐데;
<hacking_u> 그나마 이제 레노보가 나름 가격만 낮추고 아범 제품을 잘 물려받아서(?) 착한 가격에 사는 것도 감지덕지라는....
<ndsin> 그런거 같아요
<hacking_u> 분명히 IBM이 지금까지 가지고 있었으면 300만 넘었을거에요 저 모델
<hacking_u> 그럼 무조건 맥북 에어로 달렸겠죠 사람들은
<ndsin> 으흐
<ndsin> 맥북에어 고민했는데
<ndsin> 맥북에어 사게 되면
<ndsin> 우분투를 이용 안할거 같아서
<ndsin> 싱크패드 사고 우분투를 이용하기로 마음먹었네요
<hacking_u> 흐흐 떠돌이님의 선례를 잘 보셨군요
<hacking_u> 우분투 책 쓴지 얼마 안 가서 맥북 에어를 지르시는 바람에
<hacking_u> 갑자기 맥유저 -ㅁ-;;
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> 여하간 Thinkpad니깐 우분투가 잘 돌아가리라고 봅니다(어?)
<hacking_u> 그리고 나중에 해킨으로 맥도 돌아갈겁니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 이거슨 진리
<ndsin> 흐흐흐
<hacking_u> 일전에도 말한 적 있지만(irc상에서) 저는 지금은 아니지만 하드디스크 갈기 전까지 Windows+Ubuntu+MacOSX였다지요
<ndsin> 후흐
<hacking_u> 근데 전 구형 모델이라 이제 삽 들어주시는 분들이 뜸해요;;;;;;
<hacking_u> 그래서 이제 눈범쪽은 포기 =_= 그냥 우분투+윈7 정착입니다;
<ndsin> 윈도우7 깔고
<ndsin> 우분투 까신거죠?
<hacking_u> 그랬던 것 같긴 한데요
<hacking_u> 처음에는 맥 다시 깔고 그럴 겸 GUID 파티션 테이블로 했다가
<hacking_u> 제가 구입한 윈7(아니, 부모님이 사주신 -_-)이 32비트라 GUID+EFI 지원 안하고 MBR+BIOS만 지원해서....
<ndsin> 흠흠흠
<hacking_u> 파티셔닝 하고 윈도우즈7>우분투 깔았던 것으로 기억합니다
<ndsin> 그렇군요
<hacking_u> 3일간 했더니 피로로 인해서 그때 기억이 가물가물;
<hacking_u> Hybrid MBR도 시도했으나 실패했으니;
<hacking_u> X220은 EFI인가요
<ndsin> EFI가 뭔가요
<hacking_u> 대략 BIOS와 다른 무언가요... 정확한 개념이 안 잡혀 있... 자 구글링을!
<hacking_u> 지금은 UEFI가 정확하군요;
<ndsin> 아.. 뭐지
<ndsin> 보일러가 맛갔네
<hacking_u> ndsin, 여름인데... 온수를 보일러로 하시나요?
<ndsin> 네
<ndsin> 아주 찬물을 별로 안좋아해서
<ndsin> 미지근한물을 이용해요
<ndsin> 그런데 ㅡㅡ;
<ndsin> 갑자기 이상해져서
<ndsin> 잠깐 꺼놨어요
<ndsin> a/s 할 시간이 있을런지 음...
<hacking_u> 어이쿠;;
<hacking_u> 보일러 순환수 부족은 아닐가요
<hacking_u> 가>까
<ndsin> 순환수요?;
<ndsin> 그런거도 넣어줘야하나요?
<ndsin> 혼자 살려니 손이 가는게 많군요 ㅜㅜ
<hacking_u> 쩝;;;
<hacking_u> Gnome 3 올리는 중입니다
<hacking_u> Unity 포기 O<-<
<hacking_u> Ponics_OTL, 안녕하세요
<hacking_u> 지금 유니티를 포기하고
<hacking_u> Gnome 3로 올리고 있습니다
<shriekout> 전 벌써 그놈3 입니다 =33
<hacking_u> shriekout, 저는 버틸 대로 버텨봤습니다
<hacking_u> unity 컨트롤 최대 활용까지 하드코어 경험해보고
<hacking_u> 이제서야
<shriekout> 오오
<shriekout> 전... 그냥 그놈3가 좋습니다. :)
<shriekout> http://developer.gnome.org/gnome-devel-demos/unstable/guitar-tuner.c.html.en
<hacking_u> 아니 뭐 애초에 예전에는 그놈3도 불안해서
<shriekout> 방금 튜토리얼도 하나 따라해서 완성했습니다. :)
<hacking_u> 넘어가고 싶지 않았습니다만... 지금은 이제 한 반년쯤 삽질이 진행되었으니
<hacking_u> 우분투 배포판 LTS 반년 기다렸다 도입하는거랑 비슷한 꼼수입니다
<shriekout> 삽질이 좀 많이 필요합니다.
<shriekout> 그놈2에서 그놈3로 넘어오면서...
<hacking_u> 지금은 그냥 ppa 추가하면 장땡인듯;
<shriekout> 2버전과 3버전 패키지가 꼬여서..
<hacking_u> 허....헐?
<shriekout> 아... 우분투군요...
<hacking_u> 네 우분투죠
<shriekout> 전... 데비안인데...
<hacking_u> .... 데비...
<hacking_u> 우분투가 편하긴 편혀요
<shriekout> 2버전과 3버전 패키지들이 꼬여서...
<shriekout> 처음에는 노틸러스도 작동 안되서 고생했습니다. ㅠㅠ
<shriekout> 초보는 슬픕니다. ㅠㅠ
<shriekout> 야동도 볼 수 없어서 고생했습니다 ㅠㅠ
<shriekout> 지금은 야동 잘 보입니다... 이걸로 대만족중 =33
<hacking_u> .....여기 로그 남아요<
<shriekout> 제가 무슨 잘 못을...
<shriekout> 야구 동영상 보는게 무슨 죄라고... ㅠㅠ
<hacking_u> 저는 로그 남는다고만 했는데요
<hacking_u> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 아... 그렇군요... ㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 그놈3 까시면... 압축파일이 노틸러스에서 풀리는지 확인 좀 부탁드리겠습니다.
<hacking_u> 자아... y를 누르면 그놈 셸을 설치합니다
<shriekout> 노틸러스에서 연결 프로그램이 없다고 나오는데...
<shriekout> 제 셋팅 문제인지 좀 알고 싶습니다.
<hacking_u> ubuntu-tweak이 해결해주겠죠 저는 우분투이니까(?)
<shriekout> 오
<shriekout> 그래도... 풀리는지 좀 확인해주세요... ㅠㅠ
<shriekout> 터미널에서 직접 풀고 있습니다. ㅠㅠ
<hacking_u> ....
<hacking_u> 그럴때는 Jzip을
<hacking_u> ...
<shriekout> ...
<hacking_u> 리붓합니다 설치완료<
<shriekout> 오오
<shriekout> 헛
<shriekout> 잘 안되시는듯...
<shriekout> ...
<grr> ni hao
#ubuntu-ko 2011-07-12
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Terras_earth> 안녕들 하시져..
<Terras_earth> 비가 쏟아 지네요..
<grr> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> grr, 푸하하하하
<grr> yemharc ::oops?
<yemharc> grr, 나 요즘 바쁜몸요 orz
<yemharc> 담주에 우리 안드로이드 경력자 퇴사크리요
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<grr> yemharc :: ?!
<grr> 헉
<grr> 일이 늘어납니다
<grr> 일++;
<yemharc> (일)^x 수준 (....)
<yemharc> 팀3개, 서버 9대(교체여부를 위한 로그분석중)
<grr> 일*=2;
<grr> 전 아직 발령이 안났어요 조직개편 대체 언제하려나 ㅡㅡ
<grr> 잡무도 다 해버려서 할것도 없고..
<RBS> 안녕하세요
<grr> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> grr, ftp가 난데없이 권한이 삑났다면 뭐가 문제일까요
<yemharc> 거기에 vnc 데몬도 같이 사망
<yemharc> (원래 되던 권한(rwx)이 (r--)로 바뀐다던가)
<grr> xinetd 를 껐다가 켜봄니다..? (...)
<yemharc> 아니 기동문제는 이미 해결됐죠 (...)
<yemharc> 로그분석중...
<grr> yemharc :: 다시 말하지만 전 리눅스를 쓸 줄을 몰라요 (...)
<stack> 안녕하세요
<grr> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> grr, 로그는 알거같은데요...........
<grr> 그런대 난대없이 권한이 바뀔리가... (...)
<yemharc> 그러니까 말이죠....
<yemharc> 설마 해킹? 하면서 뒤져봤는데 그런 흔적은 없고........
<grr> ... 하드에 귀신이 사시는듯..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 누가 루트를 얻어서 바꿨다거나... (...)
<grr> 아니 루트를 얻어도 소심하게 그런걸 바꿀리가 없을테구...
<stack> 디스트에 많은 배드섹터가 발견되었습니다라고 경고 메세지가 떳는데 코맨드로 고치거나 하는 방법 없을까요?
<Ponics_OTL> 밀옹 / 밀옹~! 비오는날 날궂이 하는듯... 하드에게 파전과 막걸리를 먹이삼...
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<grr> ni hao
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> Ubuntu Chinese LokoTeam Channel?
<jincreator> Loko->Loco
<grr>  / _ \
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 로그분석 끝...............
<yemharc> DDoS 대비해놓자고 한게 잘 먹혀들어갔네
<jincreator> 학교에 서버 사달라고 했는데 학부장님께서 직접 검토의견을 알려주신다고 하네요.
<jincreator> 일이 커져버렸...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이대로 kr.ubuntu ㄲ
<jincreator> 근데 이런 경우 부정적인 결과인 경우가 많지 않나요?
<yemharc> 그거야 하기 나름이죠
<jincreator> 근데 듀얼 프로세서 보드에 CPU를 하나만 꽂아도 돌아가나요?
<yemharc> 돌아가지 않아요?
<yemharc> PCI슬롯 다 안채워도 컴은 돌아가잖아요
<jincreator> 아, 그리고 RAID로 묶었을 때 하드를 추가하면 포맷하고 다시 설치할 필요 없이 확장이 가능한가요?
<yemharc> 어떤 레이드요? 소프트 하드
<jincreator> 하드요.
<yemharc> 병렬 / 미러링
<jincreator> 응? 그건 뭐에요? (...)
<yemharc> ..;;
<yemharc> 병렬은 2G 2G 붙여 4G 레이드 구성이고
<jincreator> 아, RAID 5요.
<yemharc> 미러링은 2G 2G 붙여 2G 만들고 내장(?) 미러서버처럼 데이터 안정성을 높여요
<yemharc> 포맷...이라 하긴 뭐하고 일단 RAID용 디스크라는 타입은 정해야 하고요
<yemharc> 5면 그냥 가져다 꽂으면 디스크 스캔 한번 하고 돌아갈거에요
<jincreator> 그러면 파티션 용량도 맞게 자동으로 늘어나는 건가요, 아니면 레이드로 묶기만 되는 건가요?
<grr> 레이드0으로 하시려는 거에요?
<yemharc> grr, 레이드5요
<jincreator> 네, 5요.
<grr> 아 /_\
<yemharc> jincreator, 디스크 타입...그러니까 ext3냐 4냐 같은거..........음.........이렇게 말하면 포맷이랑 똑같긴 하네;;
<jincreator> ext4로 하려고 하는데요.(학교가 허가해준다면...)
<yemharc> 음...
<grr> 안해봐서 모르겠습니다 (...)
<yemharc> 4가 나쁜건 아닌데 좀 더 보수적(?)으로 가려면 3도 괜찮은 선택이에요
<yemharc> 일단 안전성 검증(?)은 3가 더 오랜 시간 테스트를 받아 왔으니까....
<jincreator> 일단 학교에 제출한 계획서에는 OS 하드 2개는 RAID0, 나머지 데이터 하드는 RAID 5로 한다고 했어요.
<yemharc> ..........사실 별 상관없지만
<jincreator> 구글에서 ext4로 옮긴다는 소문을 들어서...
<yemharc> 요샌 다 옮겨가는 추세에요
<yemharc> 4도 나온지 꽤 됐잖아요
<yemharc> 개중에 매니아층은 raiserFS로 갑니다만......그런거야 뭐 결국 취향이고 (먼산)
<jincreator> 시간 참 빠르네요.(...)
<grr>  /_\.. 저의 하드는 근 몇년째 80g IDE로 쓰고 있어서 고민을 안해도 되죠 (...)
<grr> yemharc :: 요즘도 스카시 하드 쓰나요?
<yemharc> grr, 아직 쓰입니다
<yemharc> 슬슬 사양길이지만...
<yemharc> 요샌 오라클 DB급 아니고선 다들 싼맛에 사타 (...)
<yemharc> HDD에 대한 토막상식 하나
<yemharc> SATA 케이블 최대 길이는 1.5M이다
<yemharc> IDE, E-IDE, PATA 방식 디스크는 45cm다
<grr> yemharc :: 학교 연구실에 렘만 없는 제온서버 하나 버려두고 왔는데... 들고와도 딱히 팔수도 없을것 같아서 봉인중입니다.
<yemharc> 새 하드웨어로 시스템을 구축했는데 하드디스크 억세스에 문제가 생긴다면 케이블 길이를 확인해보자
<yemharc> grr, 제온 몇요?
<yemharc> 5천 이상이면 팔아요
<grr> 기억이 안납니다 (...)
<yemharc> .....
<grr> 9월달에 다시갈때 한번 확인해 보겠습니다
<grr> drake_kr 씨가 이거보다 아톰이 빨라! 라구해서 버리고 왔죠...
<jincreator> 기브 & 테이크에 내놓으셔도 됩니다.
<jincreator> 아톰보다 못하더라도 없는 것보단 낫겠죠.
<grr> jincreator :: 우월한 택배비를 자랑할꺼같아서 (...) 개다가 무거워서 회사에서 받아도 다시 들고가기가 매우 힘들어요
<yemharc> jincreator, 레이드 구성할때 새로운 시도(?)를 해보고 싶다면 LVM도 써봐요
<grr> 그떄 대충 견적내 보니까 10만원 정도 받기도 힘들것 같아서 봉인했죠..
<yemharc> 아톰보다 못한 제온이면 상당히 옜날거라는건데...........
<grr> ecc 렘을 어디서 구할 수 있으면 테스트라도 해보겠는데...
<grr> 되는건지 안되는건지도 사실 잘 몰라요 테스트를 못해서요
<grr> 학교에서 기물 다 바꾼다고 밖에 다 버릴때
<grr> 링크시스 스위치, 시스코 2500 라우터, 제온 서버
<grr> 요 3개 주워왔거든요..
<yemharc> 흠...
<grr> 일단 펜티엄D 시절의 제온 2.4ghz 인듯 합니다. 고로 이거슨 골동품이라 사료됩니다.
<jincreator> RAID 위에 LVM 얹는 구성도 많이 사용되나요?
<yemharc> 안정성이랑 유지보수 생각해서 대형 시스템에선 많이 씁니다.
<yemharc> 연습 겸 경험 겸 한번 해보는것도 좋아요
<jincreator> GPT도 많이 쓰이나요?
<yemharc> gpt는 관리 힘들어서 좀 꺼리죠
<yemharc> 완전 공유용 파티션 한정으로 사용하는거 같긴 한데
<yemharc> 저도 써보진 않았어요
<jincreator> 근데 gpt 없으면 4TB 이상 파티션을 못 만들지 않나요?
<grr> 2TB 아니었던가요?
<jincreator> 아, 그런가요?
<grr> 네 2TB이상 못만드는 것으로 알고 있어요 gpt 없으면..
<yemharc> 2TB 맞아요
<jincreator> 아무튼(...) 그러면 실제 서버는 필요한 용량이 이보다 훨씬 클텐데 관리를 어떻게 하나요?
<yemharc> 좀 슬프지만 초대형급으로 가면 리눅스는 아직 비주류...............
<yemharc> 레드햇이 그나마 쓰이고 있지만요...
<jincreator> (...)
<yemharc> 아, 그리고 2TB 이상 파티션 만드는 방법은
<yemharc> gpt 말고 CONFIG_LBD enable이 있고
<yemharc> 레이드 멀티플 볼륨 셋이란 녀석도 있죠
<yemharc> ........점심시간이 다가오지만 하나도 기쁘지 않아 (....)
<jincreator> 다른 기술들도 있었군요.
<grr> 오늘의 대세는 어디로 갈까나...
<yemharc> config_lbd는 커널 옵션이에요
<grr> 아 복날이 오늘 이던가요?
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ..? 복날이었나요?
<yemharc> <-그런거 모릅.........
<grr> 아 7월14일이네요
<yemharc> 복날이지만 난 야근하며 샌드위치로 배를 채우겠지 (훌쩍)
<jincreator> D-2!
<grr> 닭닭닭
<jincreator> 개개개
<jincreator> 보신탕 먹고 싶네요.
<grr> 아침을 치킨버거로 점심을 치킨샌드위치로 저녁을 치킨으로 야식을 치킨으로
<yemharc> 그저 느긋한 한끼 식사를............
<grr> 저는 멍멍이탕은 냄새가 되게 싫더라구요.
<grr> 아버지가 집에서 맨날 고와서...
<jincreator> (...)
<grr> 주택가인데 맨날 고와서...(...)
<grr> 그 비린 냄새가 싫어요
<grr> 냄새하니까.. 멋 모르고 홍어초밥 먹고 코가 뻥 뚫린게 기억나네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 홍어를 초밥으로도 먹나요?
<grr> 가니까 있더라구요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 홍어인줄 모르고 먹었죠 뭐...
<grr> 초밥뷔폐에서 나왔어요
<yemharc> 홍어 한번도 안먹어봤어요
<yemharc> 보기는 몇번 본거같은데
<grr> 코에 8차선 고속도로가 뚫리는느낌? (...)
<jincreator> 숨 들이마시고 한 점 입에 넣은 뒤 입 닫고 코로 내쉬면 됩니다.
<grr> 모르고 먹고 뷔폐집에서 아!! 씨X!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<grr> 그랬었...
<jincreator> 식객에서 처음 보고 무지하게 맛있는 줄 알았는데 막상 먹어보니...기분이 묘하더군요.
<grr> 전 먹을걸로 그렇게 화가 날 수 있다는걸 꺠닳았어요...
<grr> 소등했따
<grr> 점심시간 /_\
<grr> 다들 쌀 맛나게 드세요
<jincreator> 점심시간 되면 소등으로 알려주나보군요.
<yemharc> 오오미 구글의 야심!
<yemharc> 크롬OS 제끼고 안드로이드로 가버렸!! 인가...........
<jincreator> ???
<jincreator> 정말요? 아니 웹스토어까지 런칭해놓고...
<grr>  /_\
<yemharc> 구글 오픈소스 정책 책임자 크리스 디보나 (Chris DiBona)는 리눅스 인사이드에 "안드로이드가 리눅스 데스크탑이 되는 것이 현실이 되어가고 있다"고 말했다
<grr> ....
<yemharc> 출처 dzone.com : 구글리더
<yemharc> 잠깐 열어봤더니 위젯에 떡하니...
<yemharc> 오늘자 기사네요
<grr> 데스크탑에서 일일히 메모리 정리를 눌러주는 모습이 상상이 되고있네요...
<yemharc> 이것이 구글색 패기
<yemharc> 2.4부터는 그런거 안해도 될거라는군요
<yemharc> 인터페이스 개선한다네요
<yemharc> 아마 아이폰 방식이 되지 않을까나........하고 짐작들 하고는 있는데
<yemharc> 아직 2.4는 공개된게 없어서 그저 루머
<yemharc> 생강빵과 꿀이 합쳐져서 난데없이 아이스크림 샌드위치가 됩니다 (응?)
<grr> ...
<grr> WM가 옵니다
<grr> 가격이 참 착하더라구요
<yemharc> 얼마에요?
<grr> 300$~400$ 사이더라구요 공기계가요. 배송비는 2.5만원 이구요 관세 10%는 붙을수도 안붙을수도 있는 로또에요
<yemharc> 싸네요........
<grr> www.expansys-kr.com
<grr> 인데 지금 안열리는군요..
<Jinseok> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> ni hao
<Jinseok> 근데
<Jinseok> dpkg  가 중단되었다고 하는데 수동으로 하라는데 어떻게 하나요
<Jinseok> sudo dpkg --configure -a 했는데 안돼네요
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 뭐가 어찌 중단됬단건질 알아야 답이 나올건데 -_-)a...
<grr>  /.\
<grr> reboot
<grr> (...)
<Jinseok> drake_kr 혹시 저 구글플러스 서클에 추가 하셨나요?
<Jinseok> 아니 다들 잠잠 하시네요? 아얄씨는 잠수 타라고 있는것인가?
<jincreator> 응? 아니었나요?
<jincreator> (...)
<yemharc> 여긴 심해잖아요
<Jinseok> 나도 막상 잠수타네요;;;;;;
<yemharc> 아.....................졸려.........................................
<Jinseok> yemharc 너무 과도한 유머 이십니다.(번역한 트위터식 말투])
<Jinseok> 요새 트위터 번역을 하고 있습니다
<yemharc> 번역은 반역입니다
<Jinseok> 오늘 저에게 미국에서 국제전화로 1-585-456-1283으로 전화가 왔길레
<Jinseok> 전화가 ARS 로 오면서 한국말로 모라고 얘기 하는거예요
<Jinseok> 알고 보니 구글 인증 전화 랍니다;;
<yemharc> 구글 인증?
<Jinseok> 네엡
<Jinseok> 구글은 돈이 남아도는지 무료로 국제전화를 이용해 한국에 전화해서 인증번호를 알려주네요;;
<hanbin973> 아 수학문제 못풀어먹겠다 ㄷ
<Jinseok> 갑자기 구글 인증 이 떠서 그렇게 했는데 친절한 여자분 말투가 들리면서 인증 번호를 2번 연속해서 알려줍니다
<Jinseok> 근데 기계 말투가 아닌 사람 목소리를 입력 했나봐요
<Jinseok> 아님 사람이 전화한건지도 모르겠는데
<yemharc> 일일 접속 IP 10억개면 썩어날 만 하죠
<Jinseok> 어쨌든
<Jinseok> 구글코리아에서 구글 인증전화번호를 이용해 저에게 전화해서 친절한 상담원이 알려줬을지도 모르죠
<Jinseok> 대한항공도 미국시간으로 낮에는 LA 고객센터로 걸리고 밤에는 한국 고객센터로 걸리는 신기한 방식이러군요
<Jinseok> 어쨌든 구글은 대단합니다
<Jinseok> http://translate.twttr.com
<Jinseok> 이곳을 들어가셔서
<Jinseok> 협조 부탁드립니다
<Jinseok> yemharc jincreator 제발요
<Jinseok> yemharc 혹시 구글 플러스 가입 하셨나요? 저 아까 가입 했는데 다른 구글아이디로 들어가니 막혔네요. 초대 받았는데요
<yemharc> 구플 소식만 들었어요
<yemharc> 애초에 시간도 없고 (........)
<grr> 페이스북, 트위터 이런거다 귀찮아서...(....)
<Jinseok> yemharc translate.twttr.com 확인 해보셨나요?
<yemharc> 페북 트윗 버즈 리더 다 '구독만'
<Jinseok> grr 하나도 안귀찮아요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 근데 buzz 어떻게 하나요?
<yemharc> 버즈는 별로 쓸거못돼요
<yemharc> 실제로 걸어놓긴 했는데 거기서 오는 정보는 기꺽해야 일주일에 한두개에 그나마도 중복
<yemharc> 사실상 실패한 SNS
<Jinseok> orkut 도 마찬가지 입니다
<Jinseok> http://translate.twttr.com
<Jinseok> 여기 한번 들어가보세요
<Jinseok> 재미가 넘치는 곳입니다!
<yemharc> 흠..........
<yemharc> 정확히 뭘 위한 곳인가요?
<Jinseok> 거기서 트위터 로그인 하세요
<Jinseok> 그런다음 어플리케이션 승인 하신후
<Jinseok> korean 을 선택 해주시면 됩니3다
<hanbin973> 1x1!+2x2!+3x3!+....+nxn! 을 계산하면 뭐가 되지
<Jinseok> 8을 90도 뒤집은거랑 똑같죠?
<hanbin973> =.=?
<hanbin973> 이거는..
<hanbin973> limn-> 무한대가 아닌데요 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 저걸 정리하면 어떤 식이 나오겠죠. 걍 풀기 귀찮.. ( 생각하기 귀찮다는. ㅜㅜ )
<hanbin973> 근데 LHS 가 무ㅕ죠
<hanbin973> 이거 수학적 귀납법으로 풀면 될거 같기도 하고
<Jinseok> hanbin973 트위터 있으신가요?
<hanbin973> 예
<hanbin973> HAAANBIN
<hanbin973> 요
<Jinseok> http://translate.twttr.com 그럼 이곳에 가셔서 트위터를 로그인 하신후
<hanbin973> 처음 들어간 트위터가 김연아 선수트위터였는데 아무 생각없이 ' 다 저렇게 짓나보네 ' 하고 YUUUNA 처럼 저도 비스무리하게 =.=
<hanbin973> 이미 했다능. ㄷ
<Jinseok> 어플리케이션 승인후 korean 을 가볍게 해주세요오오
<Jinseok> 벌써 하셨나요?
<Jinseok> hanbin973 벌써 하셨어요?
<hanbin973> 뭔가 싶어서.. 들어갔다가 걍 해버렷죠 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 이 문제 어디서 많이 풀었는데 =.= 기억이 안나네.. 어떻게 풀더라 ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> 대수랑 정수는 눈에 보이니까 팍팍 풀리는데 기하라 조합은 음 =.=
<grr> hanbin973 :: 네이버 지식즐에 올리시면 빠른 답변이 가능합니다..? (...)
<Jinseok> ㅋㅌㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅌㅋㅌㅋㅌㅋㅌㅋㅌㅋㅌㅋㅌㅋㅌㅋㅌㅋㅌㅋㅌㅋㅌㅋㅌㅋㅌㅋㅌㅋㅌㅋㅌㅋㅌ
<hanbin973> 믿을곳을 믿어야죠 ㄷ
<Jinseok> grr 트위터 있으세요?
<grr> Jinseok :: 안합니다
<grr> 트위터 페이스북 이런거 귀찮아서 안합니다
<grr> 페이스북은 아이폰 카트라이더 차준대서 가입은 했는데 쓰지는 않아요
<Jinseok> hanbin973 http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=accident http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=comedy_new 이곳에서 한번 물어 보시길
<hanbin973> 디시 =.=
<hanbin973> 수갤은 절대 이용안함 여하튼 ㄷ
<Jinseok> grr 아이폰 카트라이더 차면 카트라이더 러쉬 얘기 하시는건가요?
<grr> 네
<Jinseok> hanbin973 제가 지금 14살 인데 진짜 디씨는 현명한 곳입니다
<hanbin973> 전 15살이지만 디시는 걍 잉여 =.=
<Jinseok> 그리고 수학 갤이 아닌 막갤,코갤 인데요?
<hanbin973> 수갤에 글을 올리면
<hanbin973> 분명히 답이 맞는거 같긴한데 뭐 상당히 구려서  ㄷ
<hanbin973> 더군더나 가장 막장갤중에 하나인 코갤이라니
<jincreator> 은행이 몇시에 닫죠?
<Jinseok> 그럼 http://ko.uncyclopedia.info 에서 아랫방 가셔서 질문하세요
<yemharc> (n + 2)! - 1
<grr> 은행 보통 5시까지 하지 않나요?
<hanbin973> (N+1)!-1 아닌가요
<jincreator> 벌써 닫았네요. T.T
<Jinseok> hanbin973 그럼 여기에 질문 해보세요 http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=seouluniversity http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=yonseiuniversity http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=koreauniversity
<yemharc> hanbin973, 수식만 정리하면 그게 맞아요
<hanbin973> (n+2)!-1 이요?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 1이 맞다구요
<hanbin973> 전 (n+1)!-1 나오던데 ㄷ
<Jinseok> 아니면 http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=kaist
<hanbin973> 아 맞구나 =.=
<yemharc> 수식을 정리해서 줄이면 1이 나와요
<Jinseok> 에 질문 해보세요
<jincreator> 지금 카드가 3개인데...하나는 금액이 없고...하나는 어제 3번 실패해서 오늘 풀기는 했는데 24시간 걸리고...하나는 비밀번호 기억이 안나는데 은행이 안열었고...
<Jinseok> 여러분 이걸 아시면 당신은 천재입니다
<Jinseok> SC제일은행은 망했습니다
<hanbin973> 조합숙제 다했고 =.= 기하 어쩔 =.= 3문제 남았네 쉿;
<Jinseok> 1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1=?
<grr> yemharc :: 아까 말했던 사이트 다시 들어가 집니다.
<grr> yemharc :: http://www.expansys-kr.com/
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<grr> sim free 폰으로 찾으셔서 한번 보셔요
<Jinseok> 1+2+3+4+5+6+7+8+9+1+2+3+4+5+6+7+8+9+1+2+3+4+5+6+7+8+9+1+2+3+4+5+6+7+8+9+1+2+3+4+5+6+7+8+9+1+2+3+4+5+6+7+8+9+1+2+3+4+5+6+7+8+9+1+2+3+4+5+6+7+8+9+1+2+3+4+5+6+7+8+9=?
<yemharc> grr, 근데 뭐......어차피 지를 생각은 없어요;;
<hanbin973> 음... 하나 풀었다 =.=
<hanbin973> 아오 나머지는 친구한테 물어볼래. 귀찮귀찮
<grr> yemharc :: 회사 같이 입사한 친구가 HD2 들고 있는데 여기에 망고 올려놨는데 꽤나 끌리더군요
<yemharc> grr, 전 그저 안드로이드 폰이면 만족하는지라...............
<grr> 이런 뼈속까지 테스터!
<Jinseok> http://www.expansys-kr.com/samsung-omnia-7-windows-phone-7-eu-204979/ 이거 사고 싶어요
<grr> omnia 네임 벨류만으로 10만안티를 끌고 간다던 그 이름... (...)
<yemharc> grr, 테스터라뇨......얼리어답터라고 좋게 표현해줘요 (당당)
<grr> yemharc :: 넥S 니까 인정!
<yemharc> ...........딱히 넥부심은 없지만요
<yemharc> 근데 참........
<yemharc> "나의 아잉폰 앞에서 그 더러운 쇳조각을 얼른 치우지 못할까!"
<yemharc> "이 더러운 앱등이야 나의 빛나는 넥부심을 보아라!"
<yemharc> ..........ㅉㅉ
<Jinseok> http://www.expansys-kr.com/expansys-case-leather-case-for-lg-ku990-viewty-black-204819/ 이거 사고 싶어요!!!!
<yemharc> 지금 안드로이드랑 아이폰 빠들 간의 대화는 대략 저런 양상
<Jinseok> 누구 사주실분 없나요?
<Jinseok> http://www.expansys-kr.com/expansys-case-leather-case-for-lg-ku990-viewty-black-204819/ 이거 사주세요오
<Ponics_OTL> 밀옹 / 훔...
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 안녕하세요 :)
<Jinseok> Ponics_OTL Arigato goja e mas
<Ponics_OTL> 밀옹 / 안녕 못합니다...
<Jinseok> 혹시 나이가..
<Jinseok> 오늘 중3,고등학생 국가수준 학력성취도 평가 봤는데
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 무슨일 있으세요?
<Ponics_OTL> 밀옹 / 핸드뽕이 맛이 슬슬감... 슴아뜨뽄으로 바꿔야 하는지... 심각히 고민중이삼...
<yemharc> 요새 갤럭시S랑 넥서스S 정도면 공짜폰이더군요
<yemharc> 스펙도 괜찮도요
<Jinseok> 갤S2 도 공짜입니다
<Jinseok> 팅 올인원 25 에 공짜임
<yemharc> 갤S2가 공짜폰?
<yemharc> 그건 뭔가 이상한데.............
<Ponics_OTL> 밀옹 / 쌤쑹껀... 워낙 리셋 이 잘되는 폰이라서..
<Jinseok> 그러면서 실상 KH2100
<Jinseok> 이라는 모델을 사용중입니다
<Jinseok> 네이버에 쳐보세요
<grr> 넥S는 SW는 구글  \'ㅅ'/
<Ponics_OTL> 넥S 는 좀 많이 버벅된다는 지인들의 조언이... 같은 하드웨어 스펙인데 리셋 쎔쑹폰보다 느리다능...
<Jinseok> 제 폰은 무슨 폰 일까요?>
<yemharc> 넥S 경우 순정으로 들어있는 롬은 홈딜이 약간 있는데, 그건 다른게 문제가 아니라 그 바탕화면의 문제입니다
<grr> native 자부심의 위엄 아이폰으로 오시죠 /_\
<yemharc> 제 경우에는 CM7 롬으로 갈았더니 홈딜이나 리붓 등등의 문제없이 말끔해지더군요
<yemharc> 실제 순정으로 올라가 있는 진저(2.3.3)랑 커널(2.6.34) 경우에는 국내/외 다 말이 많았어요
<yemharc> 그리고 꼭 롬 교체를 안하더라도 폰 구입한 뒤에 곧바로 OTA(시스템 업데이트) 통해서 정식으로 제공되는 새 커널패치를 받을 수 있습니다. (up to 2.3.4)
<Ponics_OTL> 꽁짜폰들은 안드로메다 2.2 가 섞여 있더군효... 요즘 옴2 그냥 막 버리는 추세인듯..
<yemharc> 패치를 적용하고 바탕화면을 바꾸면 역시 문제점은 사라지구요
<yemharc> 윈모바일 폰은 옴니아 덕에 버려졌죠
<yemharc> 안드로이드는 이왕이면 2.3 롬이 제공되는 모델을 추천드려요
<yemharc> 2.1에서 2.2도 발전이 컸지만 2.2에서 2.3으로 가면서 올라간 포텐셜이 훨씬 높습니다
<grr> 옴니아2 보다 옴니아 1이 레어에요 무려 위성 DMB가 있는 몇안되는 모델이거든요.
<Ponics_OTL> htc 나 모또로라 쪽 껑짜폰 찾고 있는데..
<Ponics_OTL> 역시나 안나오는군효..
<yemharc> 모토로라쪽은 아트릭스가 공짜폰이에요
<yemharc> 아트릭스 3G
<Ponics_OTL> 2.3 인가효 ?
<yemharc> 갤S/넥S보다 하드웨어 스펙은 좀 더 높구요
<yemharc> 2.3입니다
<Ponics_OTL> 오.. 모또로라 아뚜뤽수...
<yemharc> 그리고 2.2폰이라고 해도 2.3 업그레이드 지원해주는 모델로 하시면 상관없어요
<Ponics_OTL> 저 sk 인데.. 갈아 타기 해야 하나효 ?
<yemharc> 예를 들면 겔S 초기 발매 모델은 2.2모델이지만 2.3 지원하죠
<Ponics_OTL> LG 는 4G망... 하나도 없어서 똥망인데..
<yemharc> 그게 좀 골치인데
<yemharc> 일단 통신사는 안 갈아도 되구요
<yemharc> 2가지로 나뉘는데, 기기변경하고 신규가입(fake)으로 나뉩니다
<yemharc> 신규가입은 기존 사용자인데 마치 신규가입자인것처럼 처리를 해줘서 공짜폰으로 사용하게 되지만 사용 초기의 요금제 약정이 필요하고
<jincreator> 예밀님 왠지 대리점 직원같아요.
<Ponics_OTL> 훔.. 3년간 약정의 노예가 되느냐.. 아니면.. 중고 공기계 사다가.. 거시기 하느냐.. 심각히 고민이 되는군효..
<yemharc> 기기변경은 1. 쌩으로 산다  2. 인터넷 공동구매로 공기계를 사서 USIM만 갈아끼운다
<yemharc> jincreator, 알아두면 편한 생활의 지혜죠
<yemharc> 전 이런식으로 [이번에도] 20만원을 '받고' 넥S로 갈아탔잖아요 :)
<grr> 대리점 차리세요 (...)
<jincreator> ???
<yemharc> 막상 대리점은 돈 안되요 ㅋㅋ
<grr> imsu :: 어서오세요
<Jinseok> 저 윈모 사고 싶어요~~~~~~~~~~~~
<imsu`> grr: 안녕하세요 배신자님 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_OTL> 약정은 정말이지... 이자까지 계산하면 대박...
<grr> imsu :: 허허허 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> X1 님하나 아님 옴냐 2 사고 싶어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 두분 서로 뭔 일이 있었길래...
<grr> 제가 무려 drake_kr , yemharc, imsu 님을 상대로 배신자가 됬어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> ???
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 사실 돈 여유가 좀 되신다면 인터넷 공기계 공동구매를 찾아보시는게 제일 좋다고 봅니다
<grr> 남자들과의 고기집회 < 여자  선택지를 택했거든요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 그냥 뭐하러 귀찮게 그렇게들 하세요
<jincreator> (...)
<yemharc> 아트릭스가 대략 78만원 정도인데 공구모임 잘 찾으면 30~40 사이로 살 수 있어요
<imsu> 힝;;
<Jinseok> 그냥 LG U+ 인터넷 전화 가입후
<imsu> 명령어가 이제 먹히네 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> 그럼 USIM 꼽고 요금제만 스마트폰에 맞게 바꿔주시면 그 외의 처리 없이 사용 가능하죠
<Jinseok> 갤럭시 플레이어 혹은 갤럭시 탭 와이파이 지르신 다음
<imsu> grr 의미 없는 배신~!!
<imsu> 처결 ㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> LG U+ 에서
<grr> imsu :: 여자사람은 항상 우선순위가 가장 높습니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> LTE 모뎀 사시면서 요금제는 3만원 짜리 5gb 짜릴 한다음에
<Jinseok> 갤플에서 LTE 연결 하고
<Jinseok> 마켓에서 OZ 070 전화 찾으셔서
<Jinseok> 받으시고
<Jinseok> 전화 쓰시면 됩니다
<Jinseok> 아니면 Skype 다달이 돈 내시면서 쓰시던지요
<imsu> grr: 아마 사랑 못 받으실거에요 !!!!! 저주 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Jinseok, 그건 편하고 불편하고를 떠나서 SKT가 아니라 거부합니다
<grr> imsu :: ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 3G 쓰려고 스맛폰 사지 WIFI쓰려고 사는거 아니에요
<Jinseok> 이런 SKT 종자를 봤나
<grr> ㅡㅡ
<jincreator> 예밀님, 전 WIFI 쓰려고 샀는데요(...)
<yemharc> jincreator, 맛폰을?
<Jinseok> 전 SKT 싫어 합니다
<Jinseok> 3G는 참 맘에 드는데
<jincreator> 요금제도 아예 데이터 부분이 없어서 돈 안나가게 3G를 야예 막아놓았죠.
<yemharc> Jinseok, 같은 맥락으로, 전 LGT가 싫어요 :)
<imsu> grr: 솔로종결자가 되실거라 믿어 의심치 않습니다 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 야예->아예
<Jinseok> LTE 부분에서는 굉장히 싫어 합니다
<yemharc> jincreator, 그건 그냥 3G 자체를 안 쓰려고 작정하고 계획한거네요
<Jinseok> CDMA 님하인 LGT 진리
<grr> imsu :: ...... T_T
<yemharc> 음........자
<jincreator> 그냥 돈이 없어서 그런 거에요. 요금을 제가 내야 해서...T.T
<yemharc> 이건 모바일게임 회사에서 일하는 사람 입장에서 통신사 평가인데
<yemharc> 국내 통신사는 딸랑 3개 있죠
<jincreator> 나도! 무!제!한! 요금제 사용하고 싶다!!!
<yemharc> 그것도 항상 순위 일정한 1 2 3등
<Jinseok> http://search.naver.com/search.naver?where=nexearch&query=%EB%B7%B0%ED%8B%B0%ED%8F%B0&ie=utf8&sm=tab_she 전 이폰이 처음 나왔을때 부터
<Jinseok> 샀습니다
<yemharc> 업계(?)쪽 입장에서 보면 이 순위가 변하지 않는게 납득이 가요
<yemharc> 다 제껴놓고 LGT 사업부는 아직도 10년 전 마인드 그대로입니다
<yemharc> 스마트폰을 피쳐폰인양 사후지원 알바 아니다 하면서 새로운 모델만 줄줄이 뽑아내고
<Jinseok> 저는 이폰이 처음 나왔을때 부터 샀는데!
<Jinseok> 이런 저를 불쌍하게 여기지 않습니까?
<yemharc> Oz 스토어 어플 등록 과정같은걸 보면 "우린 스마트폰 앱스토어지만 WIPI로 만들어 와" 라던가
<jincreator> ???
<yemharc> Jinseok, 그건 개인 선택이에요. 드릴 동정표가 없네요
<yemharc> 저 WIPI로 만들어와...가 무슨 말이냐면
<grr> yemharc :: 그렇죠, skt의 경우는 T스토어가 욕을 먹든간에 접속,다운로드  3g 패킷까지 무료로 처리해 주니까요..
<yemharc> 안드로이드 어플은 자바로도 짤 수 있고 C로도 되고 두개 섞어서도 되는데
<yemharc> 얘들은 무조건 WIPI........그러니까 C로 만들어 오라는 주의입니다
<Jinseok> 전 병마트폰 사고 싶은데도 아껴서 쓸려고 가뜩이나 MVNO 인 에넥스 텔레콤 쓰면서! 망할 KT 망 쓰면서! 뷰티폰 2007년 3월 나왔을때 부터!
<Jinseok> 썻는데
<yemharc> 하다못해 LGT 자체 결제모듈조차 없어서 LGT 모바일게임 결제방식은 아직도 피처폰 방식을 그대로 쓰고 있죠 (이게 상당히 불편)
<jincreator> WIPI가 안드로이드에서 돌아가나요!?
<Jinseok> 3년~4년 된 폰을 저는 굴려 먹고 다닙니다!
<yemharc> 안타깝게도 돌아가요
<yemharc> 상당히 손을 봐야 합니다만
<jincreator> 그거 폐지되서 없어진 줄 알았는데...
<Jinseok> 저는 이렇게 다른에들 다 병마트폰 들고 다니는데 왜 나만! 뷰티폰 들고 다니냐고요
<yemharc> jincreator, 그래서 제가 LGT가 싫어요
<Jinseok> yemharc 그럼 KT 는요?
<yemharc> KT는 항상 어중간해요
<yemharc> 그래서 만년 2위
<Jinseok> 정답입낟!
<yemharc> 나름 바뀌긴 하는데 혁신 수준은 못되고
<yemharc> 그냥 대세에 떠밀려 가는 타입
<Jinseok> 그건 맞습니다
<yemharc> 그리고 어플리케이션에 대한 각 통신사마다의 조건이 있는데, 이 기준 심사를 두고 '검수'라고 부릅니다
<yemharc> 근데 이게 참 어처구니 없는게 많아요
<yemharc> 예를 들면 oz스토어에 올리는 어플은 [OK]키->[oz]키로 모두 바꿔야 하고, [네트워크]라는 단어는 쓸 수 없고 등등
<yemharc> 요즘 시대에 [네트워크]란 단어를 쓰지 말래요. 그리고 쓰면 실제로 통과 안시켜줍니다
<grr> -_-
<jincreator> (...)
<yemharc> 반대로 SKT는 문서 자체가 없어요. 일단 구색은 갖춘다고 공식 문서가 있긴 한데, 안에 적힌건 달랑 2줄이에요
<yemharc> 1. 게등위 심사 통과할것.    2. 니들 알아서 다른 통신사 참조하던가 말던가.
<yemharc> (게임이 버그없이 돌아가는거야 어디건 기본전제이니 제외)
<jincreator> 애플 사의 심사 욕할 상황이 아니군요.
<grr> 그러네요...
<yemharc> 애플은 나름 품질관리가 엄격하다 정도로 납득하고 넘어갈 수 있어요
<yemharc> 근데 LGT는 그냥 뻘짓
<yemharc> 좀 더 자세하게 말해볼까요?
<yemharc> [ok]버튼, 또는 [확인]......등등 여튼 [yes]를 나타내는 모든 키는 [oz]라고 표시해야 합니다
<yemharc> 이게 뭔 헛지랄이에요
<grr> 마음속 분노의 소리가 보인다 (...)
<yemharc> grr, 네트워크 대전 모드가 있어서 접속을 해야돼요. 근데 네트워크는 쓰면 안돼서 'xx게임대전'이란 식으로 바꿨어요
<grr> 멀티게임대전
<grr> (...)
<yemharc> 근데 접속중임을 알리는 팝업에는 대체 뭐에 접속한다고 써야돼요?
<yemharc> (............)
<grr> 네트워크를 구성중입니다.. .는 안되겠고...
<jincreator> "접속 중 입니다. 잠시만 기다려 주세요..."
<grr> 연결을 설정 중입니다? (..)
<grr> (...)
<yemharc> 아니 네트워크 자체가 쓰이면 안돼요
<yemharc> 두개 다 퇴짜맞았습니다
<grr> -_-
<jincreator> "네트워크"라는 문자열이 아니라 네트워크 관련 어떠한 낱말도 안되는 건가요?
<yemharc> [네트워크]라는 단어는 무조건 안돼요
<yemharc> 아예 어플 내의 그 어디에도 있으면 안됩니다
<grr> 그리고 LGT는 이 기준을 개선할 생각도 없다? (....) 알만하네요 왜 만년 3위인지
<yemharc> 해외언론이 LGT 걱정하는 기사는 보셨어요?
<jincreator> 컴퓨터 1대 핸드폰 하나 그 사이로 왔다갔다 하는 그림 보여주면 되지 않나요? 귀찮아지지만...
<yemharc> "LGT는 킬러 스마트폰이 없다"
<yemharc> jincreator, 안드로이드 어플이면 괜찮은데 WIPI로 짜게되면 상당히 용량부담이 걸립니다.
<yemharc> HDD적인 용량이 아니라 RAM이란 의미로요
<grr> ... 한다리 건너서 아는 사람이 LG 모바일사업쪽에 근무하는데 들은 이야기가 너무 황당하더라구요
<grr> 국내에서 HD2가 실패한 원인은 디자인이 후져서 이다. 라는 결론이라...
<yemharc> 그나마 정신좀 차린건지 올 하반기부터는 WIPI로 안짜도 된다고 하는데
<grr> 그래서 재고가 없을 만큼 팔리고 아직 중고가가 25만원 대인지..
<grr> HD2 중고가 넥S보다 비쌉니다 -_-
<yemharc> 옵티머스 사후지원이나 하라 그래요 -_-
<grr> 옵티머스 이야기도 들었는데 가관이더군요
<grr> 옵큐 2.2 약속 이야기인데..
<grr> 아 옵큐가 2.3을 약속했던가요?
<yemharc> 그런얘기 하긴 했나요?
<grr> 암튼.. 옵큐를 2.3을 약속을 해놓고 계속 업데이트 한 반년 미뤘죠?
<grr> 그러다가 2.3 나오고 버그 쩔어서 개욕을 먹었는데
<grr> 참 웃긴게 옵큐랑 옵 x2랑 외주 업체가 같아요
<grr> 이 외주 업.체에 x2 개발을 맞기고
<grr> x2는 2.3이니까 x2에 2.3이 올라가면 이걸 수정에서 옵q에 심자
<grr> -_-;
<grr> x2가 딜레이 될수록 업데이트는 늦어졌고, 공지로는 계속 개발중이라고 하지만 실제 개발은 된게 없고...
<yemharc> 실력이 안되면 오픈플랫폼으로 가던가.............
<grr> 쩝;;
<grr> 커피한잔하러 ㅌㅌ
<yemharc> 그렇게 되도 않는거 붙잡고 낑낑대면서 욕먹으니까
<yemharc> 사람들이 돈 모아 기계사서 규혁이한테 갖다주지 -_-
<jincreator> LG정도면 규모가 어느 정도 되는데 외주를 맡기나요?
<yemharc> 규모가 문제가 아니라 그냥 구조상의 문제 + 기술력
<jincreator> 구조상이라뇨?
<yemharc> 우리나라 큰 기업들의 하청구조요
<yemharc> 그리고 그런거 이전에 간단하게
<yemharc> 국산 스마트폰이라고 나온것들 중에서
<yemharc> 해당 기업이 자체적으로 R&D부터 부품생산, 조립까지 다 한 모델이 뭐가 있을까요
<yemharc> (CPU는 국산이 없네......이런게 아니라요)
<jincreator> ...전 스마트폰이면 높은 기술력이 필요해서 기업에서 다 하는 줄 알았어요.
<jincreator> 근데 생각해보면 고등학생 혼자서도 롬을 만드네요.
<yemharc> jincreator, 그 어느 기술도 뜬금없이 등장하는건 없어요
<yemharc> 다 기존 기술을 바탕으로, 또는 기존 기술을 섞어서 응용해서 나오죠
<yemharc> 그럼 중소기업 중에서 대기업 수준의 LCD 패널을 생산하는 곳이 정말 없을까요?
<Jinseok> 안드로원 2.2 맞죠?
<yemharc> 1 아니던가요
<jincreator> 1일겁니다. 위쪽 바 잡고 좌우로 움직여도 밝기 조절이 안되더군요.
<jincreator> 그리고...안드로1이잖아요(...)
<yemharc> 덧붙여서 기업에서 만드는 롬이 대부분 x망인건 별다른게 아니라
<yemharc> 통신사 어플을 시스템에서 분리하면 해결될 문제가 대다수에요
<yemharc> 디바이스 드라이버는 그냥 말 안할랍니다
<jincreator> 아무리 그래도 통신사 어플이 카메라까지 건들지는 않을 것 같은데요(갤스2).
<yemharc> 네, 그러니까 디바이스 드라이버는 말 안한다구요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 아, 그뜻이었군요.
<jincreator> 끙...버추얼박스에서 Clientkeeper를 쓰려고 하니 블루스크린 뜨네요.
<jincreator> 근데 원래 버박용 파일이 있었는데 이거 링크가 이제 안먹는군요.
<yemharc> VM은 거의 안써서 잘 모르겠네요
<jincreator> 저도 그동안 쓸 일이 없어서 몰랐는데 지금 카드 비밀번호를 까먹어 2장을 정지시킨 후에서야(...) 최후의 방안으로 계좌이체하려고 하는데...이 망할 금결원!
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 그 카드 중 한장을 살리게 위해 4시 1분에 은행에 갔으나 은행은 4시까지...T.T
<jincreator> 코레일에 전화로 예약할 경우 10분 이내에 결재해야 하는데 여기는 6시까지만 상담원이 응대해주고...
<jincreator> 살린 카드 한 장은 어제 6시 조금 전부터 24시간이 지나야 살아나고...
<yemharc> 은행 : "여러분의 원활한 업무를 위해 30분 늦게 열고 30분 일찍 닫기로 했습니다."  ...................어???
<jincreator> 덕분에 제가 원활하게 업무를 못보았죠.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> ...응? 코레일 상담원은 오후 6시까지가 아니라 오전 6시부터 밤 12시까지네요. 다행히다.
<grr>  /_\
<jincreator> 그러고보니 이전에 기차 예약 잡은 날 밤에 탈선 사고 뉴스에 나서 전화하려 보니 밤 12시 3분이라 불안한 마음에 서울역에 간 기억이 나네요.
<jincreator> 에휴...카드 비밀번호 4자리도 아니고 앞의 2자리만 맞추면 되는 것을 그걸 못해서...T.T
<grr>  T_T
<jincreator> 오늘 구글 로고는 왜 평범할까요?
<jincreator> 마우스 이리저리 대봐도 움직이는 게 없네요.
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다아...............
<HiOSS> ^^안녕하세요
<HiOSS> 질문이 있는데요~
<HiOSS> 우분투 소프트웨어 센터에서 설치할 수 있는 소프트웨어가 몇개 정도나 되나요??
<khmirage> 우분투 리포지토리에서 제공하는 소프트웨어는 다 설치 가능하겠죠? 아마도
<HiOSS> khmirage: 감사합니다ㅎㅎ 대략 몇개 정도인지는 모르시나요??
<khmirage> 글쎄요 정확한 수까지는 아마 apt-get 명령으로 알수 있을듯요
<HiOSS> 네... 제가 그런 걸 할 줄 몰라서요ㅠ_ㅠ
<khmirage> 아....
<khmirage> 알아내는 방법 까먹었다 -_-
<HiOSS> khmirage: ^^;;
#ubuntu-ko 2011-07-13
<grr> ni hao
<grr> ni hao
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> yemharc :: i5 센디 브릿지 주문대기중입니다
<grr> 보드가 아주 이쁘게 맛이가셔가지구 한대 뽑으려구요
<yemharc> 이왕이면 i7...............
<grr> 총알이 후덜덜해요 ㅋㅋㅋ 어짜피 i7 다 쓰지도 못할꺼구...
<grr> i5-2500 으로 k 말고로 사려구요
<grr> 바이오스타 메인보드는 정말 피해야겠어요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> http://hameddanger.deviantart.com/art/ubuntu-skin-pack-3-0-for-XP-207632980
<yemharc> 좋은 스킨...........
<jasonjang> MK-BB; R U there?
<jasonjang> 좋은 아침, yemharc 예밀
<yemharc> jasonjang, 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 물음표가 없는 것 보니까....명령 쪼, 내지는 권장형...이구만요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음.............
<yemharc> 명령조로 해석된다는건 신선하네요;;
<jasonjang> 하하하
<grr>  /.\
<grr> 아우.. 이놈의 리눅스 쓰기 어렵다..
<yemharc> grr, 뭐 하길래요 ㅋㅋ
<grr> make 파일이요 (...) 제가 한번 썡으로 만들어볼려니 계속 이쁘게 다양한 에러를 뱉어내고 있어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그런 부분은 IDE 툴이 좋긴 좋아요. 대부분 자동화가 되어 있어서 후루룩 해 주니........
<grr> 아.. 그냥 길게 타이핑하고 치우고싶은 충동이 무럭무럭..
<grr> 아 성공했다 ㅜㅜ
<grr> 정리 끝 : http://grr.co.kr/blog/entry/make-dep?category=10  결과로만 보면 매우 간단한 것인데 습득하는 과정이 딜레이가 제법 걸리네요
<yemharc> grr, 저런 고급 스킬을 별것 아니라는 듯 쓰다니 멋져요
<grr> yemharc :: 별것 아니기는요 한 2시간 해매다가 겨우 저 몇줄 썼는데 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 천 춰보라 크런거 폴라욤
<grr> 저도 초보라 니눅스쓸줄을 몰라요 /.\
<grr> exit
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 넵
<imsu> yemharc: 문서 작성이 늦어졌네요 ;; 얼른 해서 드릴게요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> 일찍 왔어도 별반 틀리지 않아요 (좌절중......)
<imsu> 잉??
<imsu> 진행을 하나도 못하셨군요 ㅋㅋ 바쁘셨나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 어제 새벽 5시........아니 오늘인가? 여튼 그때부터 2시간 잤어요...............
<grr> oops
<hacking_u> gnome 3와 함께 돌아왔습니다
<ihavnoth> gnome3 좋아요?
<yemharc> 쓸만해요
<hacking_u> 쓸만합니다.
<hacking_u> 삽좀 들어야되는 것만 빼고요
<hacking_u> 입력기 문제가 심각하더군요 -_-
<jasonjang> 안녕? 흑객. 몇 판에다 설치했우?!
<jasonjang> imsu; 식사하셨?
<jasonjang> 에쒸...은퇴를 하든지 해야지...내 말 다 질겅질겅....ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr>  /.\....
<yemharc> jasonjang, 흑객님이 설치한건 외뿔고래일겁니다. 저번 모임떄 본게 바뀌지 않았다면요
<jasonjang> 예...감사 예밀
<grr> 잉여하다...
<hacking_u> jasonjang, 11.04에다 설치했습니다
<hacking_u> yemharc, 그때 잉여스런(?) 유니티였습죠
<jasonjang> 예에,,, hacking_u
<hacking_u> gnome 3를 설치한 직후에는 입력기가 영어만 동작했던가 그렇고...
<hacking_u> 나중에 ibus를 활성화시켜도 동작이 엉망이더군요
<hacking_u> .gnomerc에다 export GTK_IM_MODULE=ibus 추가하고 나서야 되던데 말이죠;
<hacking_u> 지금도 좀 불안불안 -_-
<yemharc> 음......
<yemharc> 전 아무것도 손 안대고 멀쩡하게 다 돌아갔...........
<grr> 터미널 애용 (...)
<hacking_u> yemharc, 정말인가요
<yemharc> hacking_u, 네
<yemharc> 그냥 ppa설치하고 아무것도 손 안댔습니다
<hacking_u> ... 헐
<hacking_u> 전 왜이렇죠;
<hacking_u> xim 뭐로 설정되어있으세요?
<hacking_u> 시스템 입력기
<hacking_u> 뭐로????
<hacking_u> yemharc, 입력하는 곳에서 오른쪽 마우스버튼 클릭했을 때 입력기 뭐로 되어 있읜지...
<hacking_u> 읜>으신
<yemharc> ibus요
<yemharc> 10.04부터 판올림으로 올라갔던 녀석이에요
<hacking_u> 아, 그래서 그런건가요?
<hacking_u> 아니... 저는 기본 시스템 입력기가
<hacking_u> 기본이 이상하던데요;
<yemharc> ?
<hacking_u> 아아 대체 왜 이러지;
<yemharc> 흐음
<grr>  /.\
<grr> 얘는 아직 정신 못차렸네요. http://isplus.joinsmsn.com/article/859/5783859.html
<yemharc> 왜 남들이 한번 웃어주면 그걸로 못 끝내는 인간이 이리 많지........
<grr>  /_\
<yemharc> 어머나 이건 깔아야돼
<yemharc> ADW Theme -Miku Hatsune-
<yemharc> 써보진 않았지만 일단 별5개 자동업뎃 체크
<yemharc> (.................)
<grr> ADW 테마 -미쿠 하츠네 - ?
<grr> 뭐야 이건...
<grr> 아 안드로이드 테마군요..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 여자사람 만나고 다니는 grr님은 모르는 솔로만의 즐거움이라구요 젠장!
<grr> ... 주말에 또 여자사람 보러가야지 'ㅅ'
<yemharc> ... 배신자
<grr> ...
<grr> 고기 < 여자
<grr> 고기+술 < 여자
<grr> 아름다운 공식이지 않나요?
<yemharc> 솔로는 60% 더 지를 수 있슴다!!!
<hacking_u> ㅇㅁㅇ
<hacking_u> ;;
<grr> ...
<grr> 크윽... 그래서 내가 이번 i5 지름때 그래픽카드랑 모니터를 못질렀죠 ㅜㅜ
<grr> 괜찮아요 40%를 여자사람이 매꿔주겠죠뭐 'ㅅ'
<yemharc> 무슨소리에요 40% 더 가져가죠
<yemharc> (후비적)
<grr> 그래픽카드+모니터 로 해야하는 눈구경을 여자사람 눈구경으로 때우기
<grr> 아 oopc 더럽다...
<yemharc> oopc?
<grr> C를 OOP관점으로 봐서 코드작성하는거요 /_\
<grr> 전에 이방식으로 만들다가 그만뒀었는데
<yemharc> 아......
<grr> 다시 할려니, 이방식 그대로 다 따라가야 통일성이 있어서...
<yemharc> oop-c
<yemharc> oo-pc 로 읽은.........
<grr> oo-pc...
<grr> 이야
<grr> 회사에 5만원짜리 하나 들고오니 좋네요
<grr> 음료수 다 얻어먹음
<grr> 이야 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 자판기에 돈이 안들어가니 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 리붓합니다
<yemharc> Seony, 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요.
<hacking_u> 한글 입력을 ibus로 해도 nabi로 해도 별짓을 다해봐도 이상하네요
<hacking_u> 그냥 입력은 문제없는데
<hacking_u> 유독 터미널만 -_-
<yemharc> 터미널서 어떻길래요
<hacking_u> 터미널서 입력하면
<hacking_u> dㅜx부 누rnr t하ydw나 아da뫼
<hacking_u> 우분투 한국 사용자 모임 이라고 입력한겁니다
<hacking_u> 영어는 nabi로 했을떄는 잘 되고
<hacking_u> ibus로 했을때는 export 로 죄다 ibus로 고정 안해주면
<hacking_u> 한글은 저렇게 되고 영어로는 전환이 안되기도 합니다 -_-
<hacking_u> 뭔가 xim 문제인 것 같긴 한데 -_-;;;;
<hacking_u> 아나 나비에서도 이러네요;
<yemharc> 희안하네요........
<yemharc> 전 아무런 문제도 이상도 없었는데........
<hacking_u> 건드린 것도 없구만 -_-; 안되어서 건드렸는데 그래도 안되는 -_-;;;;;
<hacking_u> 그놈 시스템 설정에서 키보드 배치 건드려서 그런걸까요 -_-
<hacking_u> 그놈3 설정파일 싹 다 날리고 싶은데 어디있는지를 몰라서...
<yemharc> 설정파일이 어디 들어있었더라
<yemharc> etc 밑에 있었는데
<yemharc>  /etc/gnome-    로 리스트 봐봐요
<yemharc> gnome- 였나 gnome3- 였나........
<hacking_u> ....;;
<hacking_u> 아 그리고 참고로...
<hacking_u> 9.04때부터인가... x서버 설정에서 트랙포인트 스크롤 설정 해주는 거 없어지고, 뭐 다른 거로 해주는 방식으로 바뀌었는데요
<hacking_u> 그놈3는 다시 예전 방식으로 conf파일 생성해줘야되더군요 -_-
<yemharc> 천 춰보라 크런고 폴라욤
<hacking_u> =_=..
<hacking_u> 춰는 웨쿡인이롸 한쿸코 촬 모퇘요
<grr> <-- 그놈인지 KDE인지 UNITY인지 구분을 못해요
<hacking_u> kde는 뺄까요...
<hacking_u> 지금 어이없는 상황이,
<hacking_u> GNOME 3는 제대로 안 돌아가는데
<hacking_u> KDE4는 아주 잘 돌아간다는거에요
<hacking_u> ...
<yemharc> 쿠분투로 갈아타라는 신의 계시
<hacking_u> ... 이미 심각하게 고려해봤....
<grr> 무언가가 안될때는 망설임 없는 포맷!
<yemharc> 정답!
<hacking_u> grr, 지금 하드에 데이터만 300GB라서요
<hacking_u> ...
<hacking_u> 아 200GB
<grr> hacking_u :: 하드를 하나더 삽니다 (...)
<grr> 저 몇년째 80g쓰다 오늘 무려 500g짜리를 샀어요
<grr> -_-
<hacking_u> grr 님께 11만원을 받습니다(...)
<hacking_u> grr, 노트북용?
<grr> 아뇨 데스크탑요
<hacking_u> 에이-
<grr> ide 만쓰다가 바로 sata3로 갈아타게되네요
<yemharc> 전 1TB를 9만원 주고 [우와 싸다!!]하면서 샀는데
<hacking_u> 뭐 500GB 가지고 그러세요 아마추어처럼(?)
<yemharc> 요즘 보니 2TB가 8만원 좀 안되더라구요 (...............)
<grr> ...
<grr> 전 500gb도 다 못채워요
<hacking_u> yemharc, 저는 노트북이라 500GB가 90000
<yemharc> 아니 근데
<hacking_u> 원입니다
<grr> 80g도 스타2랑 팀포트리스2 까니까 후달리는걸 느껴본거구...
<yemharc> 1TB 이하는 너무 싸서 되려 못 믿겠......................
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 암만 생각해도 발로 만들었을거란 느낌을 지울수가 없어요
<yemharc> (..........)
<hacking_u> 일단 성능이 고용량이 더 좋은데말이죠-
<hacking_u> 안정성은 저용량이 좋죠-
<hacking_u> 가격대비 용량도 고용량이 더-
<hacking_u> ...
<yemharc> 가격이 너무 싸니까 역으로 믿음이 안가는 괴랄한 현상
<grr>  /_\
<yemharc> (...........)
<grr> 그런대 뭘 하면 그 많은 용량을 다쓰죠? ;
<hacking_u> 그놈 3 설치 테스트 및 설정파일 확인을 위해서 virtualbox에 11.04를 클린설치하고 있습니다 -_-
<yemharc> 야xx영상 채워야죠 (후비적)
<hacking_u> 야구동영상이군요
<yemharc> 회사별 넘버별 채운다음
<grr> 쌓아두시구나 = =
<grr> yemharc :: FTP서버 공유가 시급합니다
<yemharc> 제 2, 제 3의 김본좌가 되는겁니다 (먼산)
<hacking_u> 어 야구가 아니네
<hacking_u> ...
<yemharc> 제가 이래뵈도 서버가 없습니다 (당당)
<grr> drake 님께 HDD를 기증하고, 야구서버를 겟 한다거나
<grr> (...)
<yemharc> 그것도 생각해봤는데
<hacking_u> yemharc, ftbd만 설치하면 서버가 된다고 왜 말을 안하시(...)
<yemharc> hacking_u, 전 데탑이 12년째 없심다
<hacking_u> 저는 노트북에 서버<
<yemharc> 조만간 분투 개조해서 넥스에 넣고 돌릴검다
<yemharc> (........>>>)
<yemharc> 서버로 ...............
<grr> 서버가 뭔가여 (후비적)
<yemharc> ...............비바 무제한 요금제 (침울)
<hacking_u> yemharc, 그냥 안드로이드 서버 돌리시면
<grr> 아이폰으로 휴대용 SVN만들기 -_-
<yemharc> hacking_u, 왠지 로망이 없잖아요
<yemharc> grr, SVN까진 안갔고, 더러운 윈도우를 위해서 ssh 터널로는 잘 쓰고 있습니다
<grr> yemharc :: 요즘따라 htc 7 pro 같은거 사서 터미널로 쓸까 생각이 들어요
<yemharc> 사실 전 아트릭스+랩독 조합을 추천 (......)
<yemharc> 아트릭스4G
<grr> 전 안드로이드가 별루라서...
<yemharc> "더러운 앱등이 종자 같으니! 나의 빛나는 넥부심을 보며 회개해랏!"
<yemharc> "흥!!! 그 더러운 쇳조각을 어서 [나의 아이폰] 앞에서 치우지 못할까!"
<hacking_u> ...
<grr> 사실 아이폰도 어플이 많다 뭐 이런이유로 좋아하는게 아니에요
<hacking_u> 저는 걍 미고
<grr> 걍 눈에 보이는게 빠릿빠릿해보이니까 = =;
<hacking_u> 근데 사실 젤 쩌는건 우분투죠
<hacking_u> 우분투 on 넥서스S 말이죠
<yemharc> 아니죠
<hacking_u> ....
<yemharc> 세상에서 가장 잘 만들어진 OS는 윈도에요. 이건 누구도 부정 못합니다.
<yemharc> 그 긴 세월 수많은 시리즈가 발매되었지만 언제나 컨셉이 일정하지 않습니까
<yemharc> 게다가 플랫폼도 안 가려요
<yemharc> [문제가 발생하면 껏다 키세요]
<grr> 윈도우8에 xbox360이 native로 돌꺼란 루머가 있더군요
<grr> 혹시 보셨었나요?
<yemharc> 윈도8 자체를 본적도 없어요
<hacking_u> xbox가 cpu가 뭐죠
<grr> 모르곘다능...
<grr> 사실 불가능해보이지도 않는게, 윈폰7, PC, xbox360 모두를 xna로 개발하잖아요
<grr> 정말 native로 돌게 나오면 이번에는 정품 사준다 (...)
<yemharc> 구 엑박은 인텔 제온
<yemharc> 새로 올해 하반기부터 발매되는 모델은 APU 모델. 제조사 미확정
<hacking_u> grr, 윈7 정품 구입했어요<
<hacking_u> yemharc, PS3는 이미 APU 사용하죠 아마?
<grr> 그렇게 알고있어요
<hacking_u> 흠냐... 거기다 우분투 올리던데
<grr> 하드개조 /.\
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> PS3는 파워PC 기반으로 개조한 Cell-Proc 라는 물건이에요
<yemharc> 게다가 얘들 돈 없어서 PS4에도 같은 CPU 때려박는단 루머도 돌고 있고
<yemharc> 근데 말이 개조지 실상 파워pc 커널 컴파일해서 얹으면 쌩생 (....)
<yemharc> 뭘 건드린건지 참......
<yemharc> 플3은 제가 중고 사다 한동안 괴롭혀 봐서 초큼 압니다
<yemharc> 물론 그러고선 용산AS받고 팔았지만 (외면)
<hacking_u> yemharc, 그런데요 제가 알기로는 apu 성능이 상당히 좋아서
<hacking_u> 그리고 가격도 비싸서 -_-
<hacking_u> 밑지고 팔고
<hacking_u> 게임 타이틀로 돈 번다던데요
<yemharc> AMD는 반댑니다
<yemharc> 단가는 싼데 비싸게 팔아먹습니다
<yemharc> AMD/ATI잖습니까. 이미 여타 회사에 비해 쌀 수밖에 없어요
<hacking_u> 근데 비싸게 팔아봤자 다른회사보다 싸...진 않나요
<yemharc> 5천원에 만들어서 2만원에 파는 회사랑
<grr> 원래 ps나 xbox 기기 자체는 손해보고 팔아요
<yemharc> 2천원 들여서 1만5천에 파는 회사가 있으면
<grr> ps3가 첨나왔을때 판매때마다 대당 10만원 가까이 손해라는 말도 내돌았었죠
<grr> 어짜피 타이틀로 돈을 버는거니까..
<yemharc> 아, 이렇게 말하면 안되지
<yemharc> 플3은 딴거 이전에 단가가 비싸진 이유는 정말 간단해요
<yemharc> 부품을 모아 조립해서 내놓은 엑박한바퀴랑
<hacking_u> <system> 우분투 설치 완료
<yemharc> 부품을 사다 개조하고 조립해서 내놓은 플삼이의 차입니다
<yemharc> 막상 두 기기 성능은 그리 큰 차이는 없어요
<hacking_u> 그래요? 꽤 차이날 줄 알았는데요
<hacking_u> 버박으로 오랜만에(?) 유니티 보니까 나름 깔끔... 제길
<hacking_u> 으왁 대체 이게 뭐하고 있는 짓인지 모르겠... ㅜㅜ
<grr> 포기하면 편해요 (...)
<yemharc> 포맷하라!
<grr> 기본 폰트 + 테마로 잘쓰시면 (...)
<hacking_u> =_=
<grr> 리눅스는 뭐가 안되면 해결하는게 되게 힘든거 같아요, 윈도우는 그냥 재부팅 하거나 포맷한다는 2가지 선택지 뿐이라서 편하고(?)
<hyo> hello there
<hacking_u> grr, 포기하게 만들죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 그런데 막상 써보니 유니티가 확실히 더 편한 것 같군요
<grr> 포기라기보다 고민할 여지를 안주죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 완성도만 유니티가 떨어져요
<hacking_u> grr, 여지없이 포맷
<grr> 망설임 없는 포맷
<hacking_u> 거침없이 포맷
<hacking_u> 거침없이 로우킥 to 본체
<grr> 바이러스가 걸렸다 -> 포맷, 소리가 안나온다->포맷, 뭔가느려->포맷, 화면이 이상해->포맷
<grr> 개인정보를 능동적으로 팔면서 xxDISK같은거 돌아가면서 가입해서 쓰는데
<grr> 영 거시기 해서 이번에 컴퓨터 셋팅할깨 VM에서 이것들을 다운받고
<grr> 다운 받는걸 호스트에 netbios로 연결해서 받게할까 싶어요
<grr> nfs화 /_\
<hacking_u> ....
<grr> 리플이 아트 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> http://biz.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2011/07/13/2011071301183.html
<yemharc> grr, 저라면 그냥 도용할 민번을 구하겠습니다. (........)
<grr> yemharc :: 걔들이 개인정보를 이용해먹는게 아니라 제가 능동적으로 파는겁니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 주민등록증 요즘 값떨어져서 개당 3만원밖에 안하는거... (...)
<yemharc> 아오 진짜............
<yemharc> 일을 하자는거야 말자는거야 이것들은......
<grr> 무슨 시츄에이션입니까아...
<yemharc> 팀 회의한다고 들어가서 근 3시간 과자먹으면서 웃고 떠들고 하더니
<yemharc> 나왔길래 문서 보내고 얘기좀 할랬더만 지금까지 일했소 티내면서 놀고있고........
<grr>  /_\...
<yemharc> xx x뱅이 치는 난 뭐냐고요
<grr> (...)
<locodir-user> hey guys.. I want to build a pentium 4 - 3 ghz - 32 bit machine for light web use for my korean speaking grandparent
<locodir-user> which Ubuntu distro would be good for me?
<yemharc> i means, lubuntu
<locodir-user> I have trouble reading korean.. so that might be a problem with me installing korean ubunutu
<locodir-user> can anybody help me?
<yemharc> http://www.lubuntu.org
<locodir-user> why should I use a lightweight distro?
<locodir-user> I am trying to get korean ubuntu
<locodir-user> anyone can help me?
<yemharc> k
<yemharc> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?t=10978
<yemharc> cobuntu is korean ubuntu
<yemharc> 10.04 based
<yemharc> basic installed korean language pack & IME
<locodir-user> ahh okay
<locodir-user> anybody have advice for me.. First time installing ubuntu in a very long time.. and first time ever for a korean language distro
<yemharc> installation in English, and changing Language Pack
<locodir-user> ahh cool
<locodir-user> ok
<yemharc> Preference->Language Support
<hacking_u> locodir-user, if you have installed original ubuntu on your computer, just change the localization
<jasonjang> yemharc; 루분투가 좋은 점이 뭐여요? 권하는 이유는?? (딴지 아니고 질문임)
<jasonjang> yemharc; 밑에 보고 알았음. 내 오해였어요.
<hacking_u> 갑자기 조용하군요
<grr> 영어때문에 현기증나요
<grr> (...)
<hacking_u> grr, 뭘 이정도 가지고 그러세요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ(어?)
<jasonjang> 로코 디렉 저...분, 가끔 입장하던데...한글 애로가 있었군요
<grr> 영어 현기증나여 -________________-
<hacking_u> 저 분 조부모님께서 한국어를 쓰신다고...
<hacking_u> 교포 3세이신듯.
<yemharc> 이궁
<grr> 가장 빠른 솔루션은 노트북을 한대 사드리는 겁니다
<grr> ㅇ_ㅇ
<yemharc> jasonjang, 루분투가 좋다기보다 컴이 Pen4라고 해서 원활하게 쓰기에는 Unity-3D보단 루분투가 나아 보였거든요
<jasonjang> THX
<grr> 펜티엄4 /.\
<grr> 집에 펜티엄4가 하나있긴한대.. 부팅이 렌덤으로 되는물건
<grr> ㅡㅡ;
<grr> 펜3 1대, 펜4 2대, 셈프론1대, 애슬론 3000 1대
<hacking_u> 한 대만 주세요
<grr> 경주에 있어요
<grr> -0-
<yemharc> ........돈모아서 서버 한대 IDC 넣을까
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ 관심이 좋았으~ hacking_u
<hacking_u> 택배 ㄱ!
<grr> 지금 사는곳은 분당
<grr> (...)
<grr> 제온서버는 울산 연구실에 냅뒀고..
<grr> 모우는게 드레곤볼급이에요
<grr> ㅡㅡ;
<grr> 추석때 내려가면 정리좀 하려구요 = =;
<yemharc> IDC에 넣는다면 적어도 200만원은 들여야!!!!
<yemharc> ........하지만 20만원도 없겠지 orz
<grr> 포기하면 편해요
<grr> (...)
<hacking_u> ....
<yemharc> 그러니 전 넥S를 괴롭히겠습니다.
<grr> 아 내일이면 나도 다시 인텔로 복귀하는구나...
<hacking_u> 이미 우분투가 올라가있다는 전설의 밀넥S인가요
<yemharc> 20만원과 함께 팔려온 녀석이니 노예처럼 부려주지
<yemharc> hacking_u, ARM분투는 삭제했어요
<yemharc> 배터리 관리가 빵점
<hacking_u> ...쳇
<hacking_u> 전원 관리 모듈 새로 짜시...(어?)
<yemharc> 하지만 롬 백업을 떠놔서 그대로 올리기만 하면 돌아갑니다
<yemharc> ......귀찮지만
<yemharc> hacking_u, 전원관리 모듈은 고사하고 소스 볼 시간도 없어요
<yemharc> ........IRC채팅은 하고 있지만
<jasonjang> <--- 쏘스 봐도 모름 또는 보면 배고픔
<grr> <-- 남이 해줄때 까지 기다린다
<yemharc> jasonjang, 보고도 모르는 인생이 좋은거라고 생각합니다
<grr> 소스를 어떻게 보나요 'ㅅ' 싱기하다
<yemharc> grr, 거짓말쟁이는 그나마 알고 지내던 여자사람도 떨어져 나갈거에요
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 코가 길어지는 행동을 할 시간에 얼른 IPv6 패킷 수작업 분류 마무리 하시라구요 (툴툴)
<hacking_u> <-- 쓸때쯤 되면 누가 해놨더라
<grr> yemharc :: IPv4 L3패킷까지 자르는걸로 치웠어요 (툴툴)
<yemharc> grr, ......영감님한테 일러야지
<grr> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 개판인 소스가 영감님 서버에 있지요.. 개발을 거기서하니까..
<yemharc> 그렇게 grr은 ssh터널을 봉쇄당하는데............
<grr> ..
<grr> 지금이라도 루트에서 rm -rf 때릴까..
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 그럼 vm 이미지로 복구하실듯
<grr> ssh 터널 봉쇄당하면 irc 못들어와요 =_=
<yemharc> 물론 터널 봉★쇄
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 이야~ 이런게 바로 이길 수 없는 싸움!!
<grr> T_T
<yemharc> 허나 남자라면 이길 수 없다고 알아도 해야만 할 때가 있죠!
<yemharc> 바로 지금!
<grr> T_T
<grr> rm -rf ㄱㄱ...?
<yemharc> grr, 어서 rm -rf를 때리고 여자사람에게 위로받으세요
<grr> 무려 농협에서 사용했던것과 같은 악의적인 고위험의 코드를
<yemharc> <-악감정 한가득
<grr> ㄱㄱ..?
<grr> (...)
<grr> 퇴근합니다
<yemharc> rm.dd
<grr> ㅌㅌ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<grr> 수고들하셔요
<yemharc> 흥! 나도 오늘은 칼퇴근 할 수 있어!
<hacking_u> rm -rf / ; dd if=/dev/zero of /dev/sda
<yemharc> 퇴근합니닷!
<hacking_u> 원인을 모르겠군요
<hacking_u> im-switch가 gnome3에서는 정상 동작하지 않는다는 사실을 알아냈습니다
<hacking_u> im-switch에서 죄다 ibus로 하고(sudo im-switch도)
<hacking_u> 그래도 제대로 안되어서 계속 xim하고 어중간하게 충돌했는데,
<hacking_u> im-config을 설치하고 그거로 xinputrc만들어주니 잘 동작하네요 -_-
<hacking_u> 안녕히!
<imsu> Drake__: 계십니까 ;;
<imsu> 뭐 좀 하나 여쭤 보려 하는데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 맨날 여쭤 보기만 하는군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 안녕하세요
<kizace> 움 한아얄씨에 방이 없는거군여
#ubuntu-ko 2011-07-14
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> ni hao
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ/
<grr> 'ㅅ' /
<grr>  /_\
<grr> 비가 정말 옴팡지게 오는군요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 허나 사내 와이파이는 나의 책상위에!!
<yemharc> Wryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
<grr> wifi가 없을떈 초코파이로...
<yemharc> ..............................실망했어요
<grr> ....
<grr> 흐그흐그흐그
<grr> http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LPOD&mid=tvh&oid=057&aid=0000169991
<grr> 용기있는자다
<yemharc> 사실 저건 용기있는 사람이 아니라 그냥 [정상적인 판단력을 가진 시민] 취급을 받아야 하는건데 말이죠 (...)
<yemharc> 정치 비판이 어쩌다 용기있단 소리를 듣는 사회가 되놔서는...............
<grr> 미필은 안찍어야지...
<yemharc> 대통령부터 미필인데 그럼 누굴 찍어야 하죠 (웃음)
<grr> (...)
<yemharc> 155m 포탄이 [탄피째로] 날아오는줄 아는 분들은 국회의원이죠
<yemharc> 껄껄
<grr> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아니 뭣보다
<grr> 크~레~모~아~꽝~
<yemharc> 155mm면 단순 계산해도 직경이 15.5cm인데 어떻게 한 손에 잡히는 보온병 통을 포탄 탄피로 생각할 수 있는거지..........
<grr> (...)
<grr> 탄피가 어찌 그까지 날라갈 생각을 했다지...
<yemharc> 라기보다 쏘고나면 탄피는 뒤로 나오죠 (...)
<yemharc> 아니 근데 다 좋은데
<grr> 당연한건대 그걸...
<yemharc> 탄피째 날아왔다 치고
<yemharc> 폭탄이 터진건데 탄피는 찌그러짐 하나 없다고 [당연하게] 생각했다는건.................
<yemharc> (폭심지라고 일단?)
<grr> ass가 네임벨류 알릴려고 일부러 설치고 다녔만 설도 있더라구요
<grr> 그전까지 ass가 누군지 아는사람도 하나 없었는데, 그런거 몇개로 스타(?)덤 떴잖아요
<yemharc> 과연
<yemharc> 유명 성명 악명 등등 동양권 언어는 이름을 알리는 행위에도 선악을 부여하지만
<yemharc> name value는 통이 커서 선악따위 따지지 않는군요
<yemharc> 사소한(?) 부분은 무시하는게 발전의 지름길인가 (외면)
<grr> 결론적으로 본건 성공한건 맞죠... 경상도 할배들이야 한나라당이면 무조건 뽑아주니까, 자기 이름만 알리면 상당수 표를 몰고가니까...
<grr> 이러는 저는 경상도
<yemharc> 전 지연 혈연 학연 다 신경쓰지 않습니다.
<yemharc> 근데 우리 좀 뽑더라도 [사람]을 뽑으면 안될까요?
<yemharc> 암만 개팔자가 상팔자라지만 떠받들 필요까진 없잖습니까 낄낄낄
<grr> 사람 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr_> oops
<grr_> 엥
<grr_> 보이시나요?
<yemharc> 네
<grr_>  /_\
<readytoact> 루분투 구합니다
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 받을라니 너무 느려서
<yemharc> 어디서 받으시길래요;;
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ lunbunt.net 요
<readytoact> 얜 미러가 없나요
<yemharc> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=lubuntu
<hacking_u> readytoact, 토런트로 받으시죠!
<yemharc> readytoact, http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/ 여기 가셔서 받으세요
<yemharc> 요즘 드는 생각인데
<yemharc> DW는 와레즈(?!)도 인정받고 성공할 수 있다는 대표적 사례인듯.................
<grr_>  /_\;
<grr_> 오랜만에 들어보는 warez란 단어..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<grr_> 요즘은 XX DISK같은게 많으니...
<yemharc> 근데 질적으로 개판........
<yemharc> 건질게 없어요
<grr_> LAN으로 통신하던시절 소소한 FTP 공유할때가 제일 좋았던거 같아요
<yemharc> 아뇨 그건 아니고 (...)
<yemharc> 전 옛날이 싫어요 :)
<grr_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr_> 터미널의 미학!
<yemharc> 전 좁은 꽃밭보단 넓은 쓰레기장이 더 좋아요
<grr_> (...)
<grr_> 토렌트, 후루나 정말 싫어요
<yemharc> 토렌트는 인류 기술의 승리임
<grr_> 고시원과 기숙사, 연구실에서 다른 자리사람들을 열뻗치게 할 수 있어 - -
<grr_> 싫어요..
<yemharc> 그것을 위한 LTE 테더링 (어?)
<readytoact> yemharc: 아 피플.. 거기서 받은건데 느려서요-0-
<readytoact> 사실 지금 회의중인데
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 전 노트북 켜고 그거나 세팅하려고
<readytoact> 한마디로 딴짓
<yemharc> readytoact, 아뇨 파일째 받지 마시고 토렌트로...........
<readytoact> yemharc: 학.. 토렌트로.. 이시간에.. 사무실에서 ㅋㅋ -0- 제가
<grr_> 아 우리회사는 좋은게 사무실에서 토렌트 키면
<grr_> 다음날 회사 나가면되요 'ㅅ'
<readytoact> 토렌트 쓰는 사람 적발하고 다니는데
<yemharc> 괜찮아요. 자원은 쓰라고 있는겁니다
<readytoact> 안그래도 -_-.. 토렌트 막아버릴라는데
<readytoact> 제가 관리자임 -0-...
<yemharc> 권력은 남용하라고 있는거잖아요
<yemharc> 업무용이라고 하세요 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 철권통치
<readytoact> 반항은.. 죽음
<grr_> 오오오오
<grr_> 3G 핸드폰에서 토렌트를..
<grr_> ...
<yemharc> 그리고 독재자들의 말로는 대부분 (눈물)
<grr_> yemharc :: 그래도 걔들은 인생에서 뽕빨뽑고 죽잖아요...
<yemharc> 그래봐야 스마트폰 한번 못 쥐어보고 죽을거면서 뭘.......... (후비적)
<grr_> (...)
<grr_> w7폰은 국내에 언제나오려나요..
<readytoact> 이번에 노트북 지원할일이 있느데
<readytoact> -_-..
<readytoact> 다 우분투 깔아줄라고요
<yemharc> WM OUT을 외쳐봅니다.................아?
<readytoact> 어차피 웹기반으로 작업하니.. jsp니까-
<yemharc> readytoact, 그리고 되돌아온 노트북에는 윈도가 깔려있을겁니다
<readytoact> yemharc: -_-+
<yemharc> 웃자고 하는 소리가 아니에요
<readytoact> yemharc: 뭐 그럴 능력(?)이 있는 사람들도 아니고..
<readytoact> 바로 업무투입이라
<readytoact> 하루저녁만 쓰거든요. ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 걱정안해도 됨
<grr_> jsp /_\
<yemharc> sp종류는 맨날 이름만 들어보네.............
<grr_> jsp, java한적 있으면 금방해요
<yemharc> 그야 뭐 애초에 java server page인가 그러니까요
<yemharc> 그게 아니라 server page라는게 스크립튼지 뭔지부터 감이 안와요 (...)
<grr_> servlet, jsp 도 그냥 묶음군이고..
<grr_> 아아
<grr_> 서버 스크립트에요
<readytoact> 아 화딱지 나네
<grr_> jsp , servlet 페이지안에 코드 넣으면 서버에서 도는거에요 /.\
<readytoact> 엥 맞다
<readytoact> 오늘 멘토 미팅있는날이네
<readytoact> -0-...
<yemharc> 그니까 cgi -> php -> servlet 으로 발전했다고 보면 되는거죠?
<grr_> 제가 cgi, php, asp 를 모두 할줄을 몰라서... (...)
<grr_> 그냥 공짜 ㅡ ㅡ;
<yemharc> 동지!
<grr_>  /척/
<yemharc> 세상은 원래 3가지 타입의 사람으로 나뉘어집니다
<yemharc> 고기를 굽는 사람, 먹는 사람, 계산하는 사람
<readytoact> -0- 명언이네
<hacking_u> 하나 빠진 듯...
<grr_> 전 먹는 사람
<readytoact> 난.. 파는 사람할까
<hacking_u> yemharc, 아무도 안 불러서 못 먹는 사람
<readytoact> 나르는 사람이나
<yemharc> hacking_u, 그건 사람이 아니죠 (외면)
<grr_> 계산하는 사람 :: drake_kr
<grr_> oops
<hacking_u> 갑자기 조용해지고
<yemharc> 읭
<hacking_u> grr_ 님 뒤에서 drake_kr님이 등장합니다(?)
<grr_> gjr
<grr_> 헉
<grr_> 백스탭
<grr_> !!
<hacking_u> 휙
<grr_> 괜찮아요 drake_kr 씨 지금 irc에 없어서 로그못봄
<grr_> 엣헴
<hacking_u> (그때!)
<hacking_u> (고오오오오오)
<hacking_u> 뒤... 뒤를 돌아보시면 안됩니다
<grr_> ...
<hacking_u> 뒤에 drak.....
<grr_> 그렇게 grr는 집에 쥐어터지고 간뒤에 drake_kr의 서버에 rm -rf를 때렸다
<hacking_u> (system msg) drak****님께서 dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda를 root@grr-ubuntu 던전에서 시전하셨습니다.
<grr_> 전 ubuntu가 깔려있는 환경이 없습니다 \ㅁ/
<grr_> 세들어 살아요
<grr_> ㅇ_ㅇ
<grr_> 주인집 : drake_kr   임대인 : grr
<grr_> 밥탐
<yemharc> 저도 밥탐 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<Work^Seony> 임차인 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 임대인 - 주인
<hacking_u> 쩝...
<hacking_u> root@drake_kr_ubuntu:~# rm -rf /home/grr
<hacking_u> Work^Seony, 안녕하세요!
<Work^Seony> 흐... 늦었군...
<jasonjang> Work^Seony; LTNC 잘 지내지요??
<grr> oops..
<imsu> 아녕하십니깡 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㄴ
<imsu> 아녀하시니까
<imsu> ㄴㅇ  ㅂ
<imsu> 오~ 된다된다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<bundo> 하이 하호진
<bundo> 헉-
<bundo> 하이
<bundo> ㅎ
<grr> 끙
<grr> 안경을 바꿔야하구나..
<yemharc> 끙
<yemharc> 거 까칠하네........
<grr> yemharc :: 좀 거시기한짓을 해버렸어요...
<yemharc> ?
<grr> 눈이 침침해서 물건살때 클릭을 잘못했나봐요
<grr> 160기가 사타2 를 무려 3만8천원에 주고 사다니..
<grr> - -
<yemharc> ...................
<grr> 전화하니까 추가금내고 다른걸로 바꾸겠다니까 된다고 하네요
<yemharc> 10k RPM이라도 되요?
<grr> ㄴㄴ..
<grr> 7200 8M..
<yemharc> ........
<grr> 방문해서 바꿔갈수 있냐니까 된대서 토요일날 용던찍고 여자사람 만나러가려구요
<yemharc> ............
<yemharc> (이상한 말을 들은 듯 하다)
<yemharc> 맛폰을 sftp 서버로 쓰려는건 역시 뻘짓일까요 (......)
<grr> 끙...... 이렇게 용던으로 또 가는구나..
<grr> (....)
<grr> 뻘짓이 아닙니다!
<grr> <- 아이폰 해지하면 SVN으로 쓸 1인
<grr> 이동형으로 얼마나 좋은가요 ㅇㅅㅇ
<grr> 배터리 내장 무선 저장장치로 쓰면되요
<yemharc> 언넝 안드로이드 망하고 RTbuntu나 나와라 (.................엉?!)
<yemharc> 내친김에 수소전지랑 같이 나오면 승리
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 이왕 스마트폰이면 구석에 조그맣게 태양열 충전도 좀 달아놓지...
<yemharc> 에이~
<yemharc> 많이 팔려면 수소전지죠 역시
<grr>  /_\
<yemharc> 그래야 우리 테러리스트 형님들도 좀 구매하고 그러지 -_-
<grr> ....
<grr> 시위할때 화염병대신 휴대폰?!
<yemharc> 자살 테러로 가버렷★
<grr> ...
<grr> fire in the hole
<grr> hold 였던가..
<grr> 에휴 토요일까진 그냥 80기가 하드로
<grr> 좀더 연명해야겠네요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> hole가 맞아요
<grr>  /_\
<grr> 옆에 i5 있으니까 군침도네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 부왘ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 야이 개발야 야이 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 몬스터 이름이 [그린 스모커]인데 왜 분홍색 악어냐곸ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 핑크악어 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아니 정말
<yemharc> 정말정말진짜 아무 연관이 없잖앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 개발자 : 시키는대로 했다고!!!
<yemharc> 거기다 손에 도끼들고 다가와서 [자폭공격]
<yemharc> 뭐냐고 이컼ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 노림수?!
<yemharc> 너무 노린게 많아서 되려 반응을 못하겠어욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 으.. 역시 pc방을 가야하나..
<yemharc> ?
<grr> win7 이미지가 없어요. 집에 컴퓨터는 랜카드가 나간상태고...
<grr> PC방에서 토렌트 키면 욕할려나..
<yemharc> 되려 요샌 피방 회선이 더 빠방해요
<grr> 웡
<grr> 그러고보니
<grr> 리눅스용으로도 ubuntu 있죠?
<grr> 아
<grr> torrent..
<yemharc> 리눅스용 리눅스라 (........)
<yemharc> 토렌트면 전 트랜스미션 쓰네요
<grr>  /_\
<grr>  drake_kr 님의 서버가 이때 꺼지다니.. 쩝
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<jincreator> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> android http server 실패했어요 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> XDA에서는 성공한 사람이 나왔나요?
<jincreator> (참고로 지금 지하철이라 인터넷 상황이 좀...)
<yemharc> 성공이나 마나 Felix OSGi라고 안드로이드 아파치가 있어요
<jincreator> 루팅 안해도 사용이 가능한가요?
<yemharc> 루팅은 기본옵션이죠 :)
<yemharc> apk가 아니에요
<jincreator> 루팅 안해도 사용할 수 있는 FTP 서버는 있던데...
<jincreator> 전 아파치같은 걸 포팅한 줄 알았네요.
<yemharc> 거기다 상당히 무겁........
<jincreator> (...)
<jincreator> 직접 아이폰 탈옥해서 apache에 php까지 컴파일해서 올리신 드라케님은 대단하신 거였군요.
<yemharc> 그런겁니다
<jincreator> 근데 MySQL은 라이선스가 어떻게 되나요?
<yemharc> 글쎄요........
<yemharc> 신경쓴 일이 없어서......
<grr>   /_\
<jincreator> ...좀 뜬금없는 질문이었네요.
<yemharc> 비영리/교육용은 GPL
<jincreator> 您好, grr.
<yemharc> 그 외엔 MySQL 서버 상용 라이센스가 따로 존재하네요
<jincreator> 근데 서버 상용 라이센스도 소스는 공개되어 있는 건가요?
<Seony> 상용라이센스라기보단, 레드햇처럼 유료고객지원되는 라이센스일 거에요.
<jincreator> Seony님, 안녕하세요.
<Seony> jincreator: 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 저도 처음엔 서니님처럼 알고 있었는데 인터넷에서 찾아보니 좀 여러가지 복잡하게 되어있는 것 같더군요. 그래서 질문하게 되었어요.
<Seony> 그렇다면, 오라클이 썬 인수 후 라이센스를 변경했을 확률이 높겠군요.
<jincreator> ...그런가요? 그것까지는 생각 못해봤네요.
<jincreator> 근데 제가 찾은 글은 2006년 글이네요.
<jincreator> http://kldp.org/node/72564
<grr>  /_\
<yemharc> 오오미.............
<jincreator> ???
<yemharc> 이 회사는 날 죽이려고 작정했당가..........
<grr> yemharc :: 전부터 궁금한건대 오오미가 무슨뜻이죠? ;;
<yemharc> 전담팀 3개 추가요
<yemharc> grr, 감탄사!
<grr> 아 /_\
<jincreator> !!!
<yemharc> 오오~ -> 어머나 + 어머니 = 오오미
<jincreator> 긍정적으로 생각합시다.
<grr> 아아 = =;;
<yemharc> (뭔가 착안점이 이상하다고 느끼는건 느낌뿐)
<jincreator> 예밀님의 능력을 회사에서 인정받은 것이지요!
<grr> <system> : 밀옹은 산화되었다.
<jincreator> 그래서 회사에서는! 부려먹는 것으로 보답을...(이하 생략)
<yemharc> jincreator, 알바를 노가다처럼 뛰고 급여 똑같이 받아볼래요? -_-++
<yemharc> 거기다 이젠 대표이사가 다이렉트로 일거리를 주네 (...........)
<yemharc> 내가 직급이 대리만 됐어도 이해하겠는데............
<jincreator> 하지만...예밀님이 일을 조금 더 열심히 하면 할수록! 누군가가! 그 도움을 받는다고요!
<jincreator> ...그냥 사장 주머니에 돈 넣어주는 거군요.
<grr> 사장님 = 돈++;
<yemharc> 밀 = --수명;
<grr> oops...
<yemharc> 게다가 왠지 모르지만 일단 깎아낸 다음 수명이라 인식
<grr> *일 = &수명;  do_일을_줄이기(); 일--;
<grr> 결국 수명--...
<yemharc> 나........이거 정말 imsu님하고 대회 나갈수 있는건가
<yemharc> (........)
<grr> ...
<grr> 베네치아요?
<yemharc> 아뇨, 타이쿤이 됐어요
<grr> 웡
<yemharc> 수학게임을 가장해서 얼라들에게 돈의 위대함과 인생의 쓴맛을 가르치는.................
<grr> ...
<grr> 주식 게임
<grr> -_-
<grr> 하면 무조건 망한다는걸 가르쳐줍니다
<grr> ...
<jincreator> 아, 그래서 임수님이 GTK 공부하고 계셨군요.
<yemharc> jincreator, 그건 원래 하시던거고 맛폰 게임
<yemharc> 근데 정작 제가 이 모양 이 꼴...........
<yemharc> 그리고 아이폰도 시작해서 아이폰 검증도 해야함 (........)
<grr> (...)
<yemharc> @$%^$%&$%
<yemharc> 지금 책상에 스맛폰이 7대 (........)
<grr>  /_\;
<jincreator> 부럽지 않은 부러움이군요.
<yemharc> 데탑 하나, 사내 공유서버 하나, 노트북 2대, 스맛폰 7개
<yemharc> (.............)
<yemharc> .............좁아요 /_\
<grr> 말그대로 부럽지 않은 부러움..
<yemharc> 거기다 이 사악한 사람들
<yemharc> 9대 중에 유독 내 서버만 사내망 (........)
<grr> ..
<yemharc> 이래서야 써먹을 수도 없잖?!
<jincreator> 서버 하니까 생각나는게...저 지금 학부장님 뵈러 갑니다.
<jincreator> 학교에 서버 사달라고 해서...
<jincreator> 결과를..."직접" 들으러...
<grr> 오오미...
<jincreator> 그냥 전화나 이메일로 알려줘도 괜찮은데...
<jincreator> 통학시간 4시간인데...
<grr> (....)
<yemharc> 도착하면 그러겠군요. [함께하지 못해 저희도 안타깝습니다.]
<grr> 안됬으면 전화나 문자로 알려줄텐데 직접 오라는거보면 예산안에서 세부적으로 빌드를 짜보자 이런거 아닐까요?
<yemharc> (응?...........)
<jincreator> 예산은 제가 아예 견적을 뽑아서 미리 계획서와 함께 같이 냈습니다.
<yemharc> 어차피 남으면 학장 주머니로 들어갈거 팍팍 써요
<jincreator> 하지만 안된 것보다는 grr님이 언급하신 상황이 더 좋겠지요.
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> yemharc님, 6~700으로 냈어요.
<yemharc> 설마 완성품?
<jincreator> 근데 학교에서 대기업과 계약하면 더 나올 겁니다.
<jincreator> 네, 완성품이요.
<yemharc> 조립해요 조립 (후비적)
<yemharc> 500짜리가 200으로 둔갑함요
<grr> 정말 단순하게 부품이 고장났을때 서류 끊기 편한쪽을 위해 많이 비싸게 사죠..
<jincreator> 저 지하철 갈아타야해서 잠시 나갑니다.
<grr> 버릴때는 그냥 버릴꺼면서... (주워온 1인)
<yemharc> 남들은 아이폰 하앍......하는데
<yemharc> 난 아이폰만 보면 짜증이.....................
<grr> 아이폰 하앍
<yemharc> 다른건 상관없고 내 컴퓨터를 더러운 아이튠즈로 오염시켜야 한다는게 정말 싫어요
<grr> 아... 공감 ㅡㅡ
<yemharc> (x86판 아이튠즈는 개쑤뤡)
<grr> 정말 dog 쑤뤡..
<grr> 정말 일부러 그렇게 만들어 놓았다고 생각될정도로 ㅡㅡ
<yemharc> 저정도면 정말 일부러죠.............
<yemharc> 아........ 담배피고 올게요 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<grr> 'ㅅ'//
<grr> 그런걸 왜 셋별은 kick ass란 제품으로 같이 개판을 따라만드는지..
<jincreator-real> 이제 몇분뒤면 학교 앞 역이네요. 6시에 뵙기로 했는데...
<grr> 저녘을 얻어먹으시겠군요
<jincreator-real> 그건 아닌 것 같아요.
<grr> (....)
<grr> 만약 사준다면 관리도 하겠다고 해서 , 달달이 학부에서 나오는 관리비도 타보시면 /_\...
<jincreator-real> 교수님이 저녁을 일찍 드시는지 5시는 곤란하다 하셨거든요.
<grr> 보통 회의시간 아닌가요 그땐?
<jincreator-real> 관리는 제가 하기로 되어 있습니다.
<grr> 웡 /_\
<jincreator-real> 회의 시간이실 수도 있겠군요.
<jincreator-real> 매번 학교 동의 구해서 작업하는 것보다는 제가 관리하면서 바로 하는게 나으니까요.
<jincreator-real> 저 이제 내립니다. 행운을 빌어주세요!
<grr> Good luck
<yemharc> ..........나도 좀 내리고싶다
<grr>  /_\
<grr> 전 곧 내립니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<grr> i5를 조립하러 /_\
<grr> i5 + IDE 하드
<grr> 멋진조합!
<grr> (...)
<grr> gtk 소스를 보니까 java SWING이랑 엇비슷하네요
<yemharc> 무슨소리에요
<yemharc> 자바스윙보다 훨씬 더럽다구요
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<grr> (...)
<grr> 아..
<grr> fre...
<grr> free...
<grr> 포인터군..
<grr> ..
<grr> 퇴근하겠슴미다
<shriekout> 자바보다 gtk가 더 쉽지 않던가요? =3
<yemharc> 쉽고 어렵고 이전에
<yemharc> 소스의 길이갸 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 자바 스윙에 한해서 말씀하신 듯...
<Seony> 자바 GUI는 진짜 짜증나서 못해먹겠더라구요...
<Seony> 내가 익숙치 않아서 그런가...
<yemharc> 사실 전 GUI는 쓰는것만 잘해요 ㅇㅅㅇ.............
<shriekout> gtk...
<shriekout> glade나 anjuta 한 번 사용해 보세요
<shriekout> http://developer.gnome.org/gnome-devel-demos/unstable/
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<ndsin> ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 일요일날 해 놓은 밥에 곰팡이 피었네 ㅜㅜ
<shriekout> 계속 발효...
<shriekout> =33
<ndsin> ㅋㅋ
<protochaos> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> (__)
<readytoact> 루분투 다 받아가네 -0-
<readytoact> 아뎅장
<hacking_u> ??
<hacking_u> readytoact, 서버 돌리셨나요 설마
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 그냥.. 집에서 토렌트로 받아요
<ndsin> 루분투 다 받으시면
<ndsin> 저도 좀 주세요
<readytoact> ndsin: -_-..
<readytoact> -0- 토ㅓ렌트로 받으센
<readytoact> 훨 빠른디
<ndsin> 흠
<ndsin> 캄사
<hacking_u> readytoact, 시드를 유지해주셔야
<hacking_u> 토렌트로 ndsin 님이 빨리받을텐데요
<readytoact> hacking_u: -_-ㅋ 지금 시드 많던데
<ndsin> 왜 안오지
<ndsin> 헝
<readytoact> http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-11.04.iso.torrent
<ndsin> 감사
<readytoact> -_-/ 전 USB에 루분투 깔러..
<ndsin> 저녁좀 먹ㄱ ㅗ올게요
<hacking_u> 국내 시더도 많아요?
<readytoact> hacking_u: 10분미만이니- 받을만하죠?
<readytoact> 아..이런
<hacking_u> 저 이번 기회에 kde4로 전환이나....
<readytoact> 이미지 구워야하네
<hacking_u> readytoact, usb로 하시지...
<readytoact> hacking_u: 네 usb에 이미지 담고
<readytoact> 라이브로 부팅해서 다른 usb에 설치하려고요
<readytoact> 그리고 어차피.. -_-a 제 놋북에 odd가 없어서
<hacking_u> 역쉬
<hacking_u> ㅋ
<readytoact> 아 근데
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 업데이트 하면
<readytoact> 4g 헐떡대요
<hacking_u> 왜 4g...
<readytoact> 4g 밖에 없거든요
<readytoact> usb 굽기 개삽질하다가
<readytoact> -_-.. unetbootin을 나중에 발견
<readytoact> 빌어먹을 udf..
<hacking_u> ...
<hacking_u> 저는 그냥 윈도우즈로 부팅해서 ufd tool 써요...
<hacking_u> 아 배터리 15분남았네
<readytoact> hacking_u: ufd 가 usb를 많이 가려요
<hacking_u> readytoact, 저는 ufd 말고도 여러 툴 다 씁니다 컨트롤러별로 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> readytoact, 다행히도 집에 있는 건 다 되네요 이래저래
<readytoact> hacking_u: 그리고 요즘 주변 usb 달린 놈들을 다 믿을 수가 없어서
<hacking_u> ??
<readytoact> 제 주변에 PC나 노트북들은 죄다 구형이고
<readytoact> 저도 ibm x41써요
<hacking_u> 오오... 근데 저.... 배터리가 부족하대요...
<hacking_u> -_-
<readytoact> 곧..
<readytoact> 꺼지겠군요...
<readytoact> ;;;;
<readytoact> 꺼지다니..
<hacking_u> 아니 뭐 그정도까지는...(...)
<hacking_u> 그래도 한 한시간 반 썼으니 준수하죠(어?)
<readytoact> 전 -_-ㅋ 안튀어나오는게.. 4셀인지 3셀인지
<readytoact> 45분 써요
<hacking_u>  어휴....
<hacking_u> jincreator,
#ubuntu-ko 2011-07-15
<grr> hello
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> grr, MS SQL 써보셨어요?
<grr> yemharc :: 네, 아주조금.. 주로 oracle만 썼어요
<yemharc> 어.............MS SQL에서 해당 테이블의 no_idx 최대값을 긁어와야 하는데
<yemharc> SELECT MAX(id)...........만 쓰면 되는건가요?
<grr> 검색좀 해보구.. 후다닥
<grr> yemharc ::네 그렇게 하는게 맞네요.
<yemharc> 음...........
<yemharc> SELECT MAX(1), FROM &db_name.....................
<grr> 혹시
<yemharc> SELECT $db_name, MAX($table_name) FROM no_idx
<yemharc> 끙..
<grr> 최대값 구하는 열이 ascii 인가요?
<yemharc> 그것까진 모르겠는데 꽤 예전에 만들어진 db니 그럴거라 짐작만 합니다
<yemharc> db 테이블에 no_idx의 '최대값'만 긁어오면 되는 상황
<grr> ascii이면 정렬을 ascii 형으로나열하면
<grr> 10 이란 값과 9 가 있으면 최대값을 9로 뽑을텐대
<grr> 음.. mssql이 CONVERT가 있었던가..
<yemharc> 그건 뒤에 +1 해주면 되는데.....
<grr> 한번 convert(integer,"형")
<yemharc> 문제는 요게 써본일이 없어서 긁어오는 자체를 모르겠음;;
<grr> 아
<grr> 8,10 이란값이 있어도 최대값을 8로 잡아요
<yemharc> 끙끙
<grr> max(convert(integer,열이름) )
<grr> 로 해보세요 되려나..
<yemharc> select max(convert(ingeger,$num))  요렇게요?
<grr> ㅇㅅㅇ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> select max(convert(integer,$num) FROM $db_name) ......
<yemharc> 뭐가 맞는겨;;
<yemharc> ㅋ
<grr> select max(convert(integer,$num)) from $db_name ;
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> mssql 테이블 행 넘버 카운트는 1부터 시작하나요?
<grr> 네
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 일단 삽질 [시켜] 보겠습니다. 감사합니다 :)
<grr> :)
<grr> <system> :: yemharc는 삽을 장착했다.
<yemharc> 정정하세요 들려준겁니다
<yemharc> <-정작 물어본 본인이 하는게 아니다
<grr> 웡 /_\
<grr> ms sql은
<grr> 그냥 그림으로 쫙 보이잖아요 /_\
<yemharc> 아, php로 긁어와야 하거든요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> <-php mssql 둘 다 구경만 간간히 해 본 사람
<grr> 쿼리문 자체는 mssql에서 테스트로 뽑아볼 수 있을텐뎅...
<grr> <-- 무식하게 작업하는 1인
<grr> 저는 db가 덤으로 조금 해본거라.. 저런거 있으면 그냥 select로 통채로 긁어와서 코드로 처리...
<yemharc> 근데 그 자체를 잘 몰라서요. 그래서 일단 삽질 시켜보려구요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 모바일에서 돌릴 페이지라서요
<grr> yemharc :: php가 서버스크립트라서 db로 부터 한번에 긁어와서 처리하고 내보내도 전부 서버부담 뿐이여요
<yemharc> 아, 그런 문제가 아니라요 ;ㅁ;
<yemharc> 윗 분들이 바라시는건 일단 구축한 다음 db최적화까지 ㅠㅠ
<grr> 아아...
<grr> 그분께 삽을 선물로드립니다
<grr> (...)
<yemharc> 그래서 db쿼리도 아마 다 풀고 다시 짜야하지 않을까 싶어요.................
<grr> ...
<grr> 시...시러 (...)
<yemharc> 좋아! 난 이대로 IT의 갑이라는 DBA가 되겠어!!!
<grr> (...)
<yemharc> (db 무경력에 나이도 어린놈을 DBA 시켜줄 리가 없다...........)
<grr>  /_\...
<grr> DBA가 돈이 좀 된다던대요...
<yemharc> 돈만 된다 뿐입니까.................
<yemharc> DBA는 말 그대로 IT업계의 '갑'이죠
<grr> 한땐 DB를 파겠어! 란 생각을 하기도 해봤는데, oracle 공부할게 정말 광활하다보니...
<grr> pl/sql 의 그 쩌는 위용에 꼬리내렸어요 (...)
<yemharc> 회사에 오라클 5년차 하다 때려치신 분이 있는데
<yemharc> 막상 오라클 하는 사람들도 바이블 5~6권 정도는 항상 상비하고 다니신다는군요
<yemharc> 그게 도저히 외워서 할게 아니래요
<grr> ㅇㅅㅇ.....
<grr> 제가 나름 그때 해보겠다고 한 5달 봤는데 10%쯤? 본거더라구요? 그래서 GG...
<yemharc> 되려 "전 다 외우고 다녀서 책 필요 없어요"하는 사람 보면 "x밥시키, 저거 짬밥 비리비리 하구만" 한다네요
<yemharc> (...........)
<grr> (...)
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<grr> hello
<jincreator> 오, 중국어에서 영어로 바뀌었군요.
<grr>  /_\
<grr> ni hao
<drake_kr> 우잉
<grr> 사람에 따라서 바뀝니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 쎼쎼
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 케이스 하나 더 바꿔야는디
<drake_kr> 하드도 하나 더 사고..
<grr> pc방용 미도장케이스 어떠신가요?
<yemharc> jincreator, drake_kr, 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 오랜만에 뵙습니다
<drake_kr> 60% 개발완료하고 들어왔스무니다
<drake_kr> 4일 걸렸네요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 어떤 배라요?
<yemharc> 개발요;;
<jincreator> yemharc, drake_kr님 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> WCE5요
<yemharc> 요즘 그래서 안보이셨군요
<drake_kr> Windows Compact Edition 5.0
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> usb는 잘 쓰고 계시남유
<yemharc> hacking_u, 어서와요
<grr> hello
<yemharc> 앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 이런 개객끼들 고쳤다고 자신있게 말하더니 하나도 안 고쳐놨엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> grr :: bonjour 라고 해야지
<drake_kr> 저요?
<grr> go ni chi wa
<grr> gon ni chi wa
<drake_kr> arigatou?
<drake_kr> sayonara
<yemharc> 스맛폰 RTS 팀이 있는데
<yemharc> 이것들이 4월에 저한테 x나게 깨지고 잠수타더니
<yemharc> 이번에 사무실 통합하면서 왔는데 입 다물고 있길래
<drake_kr> grr :: yemharc님은 회사가 블랙인게 아니었어 <-
<yemharc> 가서 개발 진척도 보고랑 문서들이랑 어플 받아서 돌려보고 있는데
<grr> drake_kr :: 블랙은 아닌데... 블랙은 아닌데...
<drake_kr> grr :: 사람이 블랙이었어 <-
<yemharc> 이것들이 고치란건 손도 안대고 겉껍데기만 잔뜩 씌워놓고
<grr> (...)
<yemharc> 아오...............
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 코어는 안고치고 ui만 고쳤다는거군요
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 아뇨 애초에 고치라고 한게 UI 뜯어고치라는거였어요
<grr> 그게 더 힘들꺼 같은데...
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 그러니까..
<drake_kr> ui에서..
<yemharc> 근데 UI는 안 고치고 UI에 그래픽만 잔뜨그 붙여놨어요
<drake_kr> 아..
<grr> 아...
<yemharc> 아, 그러니까 조작법을 고치라고 한거죠
<grr> 저런건 초반에 빨리 뜯어고치는게 나은데... 뒤로 가면갈수록 수정할께 쌓이니..
<yemharc> 다른건 다 둘째치고
<drake_kr> 첨에는 좋게 말씀을 하신듯..
<yemharc> grr, 아이폰에서 스타 한다고 가정하고 들어봐요
<yemharc> 아이폰에서 스타가 돌아가!! 자, 일단 화면을 한번 움직여 보자! 당신의 반응은?
<grr> 1. 일단 화면을 상화좌우 기울여 본다
<grr> 2. 손가락으로 길게 가로 세로로
<grr> 그어본다
<yemharc> 이쪽 개발팀이 구현한 방법
<yemharc> 1. 손가락 두개로 화면을 '멀티터치로' 누른다.
<yemharc> 2. 스크롤 하면 [점점 가속을 받아] 빨라진다
<drake_kr> 음 아이폰이면 '동전쌓기 lite'를 받아서 해보셈요
<yemharc> 3. 원하는 곳에서 멈추려면 미니맵을 누르는게 더 빠르다
<yemharc> 아니 진짜 이게 무슨 판타스틱한 기획이냐고요...............
<yemharc> 손가락 하나로 화면 스크롤하면 드래그 박스가 발동합니다 (..........)
<yemharc> 그 좁은 화면에서!
<yemharc> 무려!
<yemharc> 드래그 박스!
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 블리자드가 성공한 이유는
<drake_kr> 클로즈 베타테스터가 아줌마부대라서 <-
<grr> 차라리.. 2개를 드래그 박스로 하는게..
<yemharc> 아니 제가 그래서
<yemharc> 4월에 이 [조작법만] 가지고 순수 텍스트로 122kb에 달하는 장대한 보고서로 깠어요
<yemharc> 온갖 비교할 게임 링크들 줄줄이 달아주고
<yemharc> 영상 달아주고
<yemharc> 여튼 좀 화려하게 깠어요
<drake_kr> (사실 초창기에 블리자드는 돈이 없어서 40~50대 여성들을 베타테스터로 기용했을텐데)
<yemharc> 근데 그대로 잠수타더니 이제와서 보니 고친게 없어요
<yemharc> 제가 화 나겠어요 안나겠어요
<yemharc> @ㅉ#$#%$^
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 그건 숙련자가 깔게 아닙니다
<drake_kr> 초보자가 까야 맞죠
<drake_kr> ui는 그런겁니다
<grr> (...)
<drake_kr> 6살 아이가 게임을 한다고 생각을 해야 맞지요?
<yemharc> 아니 숙련자고 뭐고 이전에 그냥 전 '보통 스마트폰을 사용하는 사람이 보일 당연한 반응'에 맞게 재설계 하라고 한것 뿐이에요 사실
<yemharc> 스맛폰 사용하는 절대 다수가 게임을 하면서 화면을 움직여야 한다면
<yemharc> 누가 손가락 두개로 눌러서 움직일 생각을 하겠냔 말이죠
<drake_kr> +@로 '나라면 안할 게임을 만들거냐'고 물어봐야지요
<yemharc> 거기다 이 멍청한 것들이 화면 확대/축소를 넣어놔서
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 그게 더 어렵겠다
<grr> 아 ㅡㅡ;
<yemharc> 투터치로 화면 이동하다 줌인/아웃이 되요
<yemharc> (.................)
<grr> 그게 더 어렵겠다 ㅡㅡ
<yemharc> 아니 진짜
<yemharc> 그냥 실력이 안되는거면 그러려니 하고 넘어가는데
<yemharc> 이것들 벡터가 어긋났다구요
<yemharc> ;ㅁ;
<drake_kr> simple is the best way
<grr> 이거 들고가서 당신들 아들내미한테 하라고 줘봐요 뭐라고하나, 라거나..
<drake_kr> 어렵게 하는건 쉽죠.
<yemharc> 이미 그런 이야기도 다 저번 문서에 들어가 있다는게 더 심각해요 orz
<drake_kr> 뭐, 이번 개발에서 다른 업체에 비해 제가 만든 프로그램이 좋은건 ui때문인데.. -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 다른건 8~9번씩 클릭해야 될것을 2~3회로 줄여놨더니
<drake_kr> olleh 분위기 되었는데.. -ㅅ-
<yemharc> 아니 진짜......
<yemharc> 전 그정도까진 안 바래도 말이죠
<yemharc> 그냥 '조작이 쉬워야 이걸로 RTS를 할거 아냐' 라는 당연한 소릴 하고 있거든요
<yemharc> 근데 못알아쳐묵해요
<yemharc> (..............................)
<yemharc> 저번 문서 다시 보고 있는데
<hacking_u> ....왠지 공감....
<yemharc> 고쳐진거라고는 렉 조금 사라진거 뿐
<drake_kr> 자기들이 한걸 알아달라는 그런 메세지일수도 있겠는데..
<yemharc> 근데 이거야 최적화 과정에서 당연히 되는거고
<yemharc> drake_kr, 그 부분은 진~작에 먼저 하고 들어갔어요
<drake_kr> 그럼 아예 컨트롤을 하나 더 추가하는것도 방법이겠는데요
<yemharc> 온갖 칭찬 다 했습니다.
<yemharc> 음............. 이 게임 화면을 간단히 이미지 할 방법이 있습니다
<yemharc> 스타1 게임화면을 '그대로' 축소해서 아이폰에 넣었습니다.
<drake_kr> 레이싱겜을 봐도 터치버튼조작하고 기울기 조작 가능하잖아요
<yemharc> 그러니 제가 개발 실물 보고 터지겠어요 안 터지겠어요 (........)
<yemharc> 그런거 없어요
<yemharc> (펑~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~)
<drake_kr> 아니 그러니까
<drake_kr> 그 개발자지향 ui도 좋아하는 사람이 (웬지) 있을수도 있고
<drake_kr> 사용자지향 ui는 이미 기획을 다 하신거잖아요
<yemharc> 제가 한건 아니지만요
<drake_kr> 그거 하나 추가를 하면 모두가 즐거운게 되는데..
<drake_kr> 저도 8~9번 클릭해야 하는 ui도 들어가있지만
<yemharc> 그니까 제가 답답한게
<yemharc> 그런 부분이 다 저번 문서에 들어있다는거죠
<yemharc> 근데 이것들이 그거 받고 잠수탔어요
<drake_kr> 기본적으로 2~3번 클릭하는 ui를 기본탑재를 한것 뿐이니까요
<yemharc> 아무 답변도 없이..........
<grr> 아.. 설마..
<drake_kr> 대학생 졸작도 아니고 <-
<grr> yemharc :: 나쁘게 듣진 마시구... 어린놈이 깐다고 삐쳤던 거라던가..
<yemharc> 그럴수도 있어요
<drake_kr> 이런 어린분들
<yemharc> 애초에 팀장님하고 이사님이 제가 그 문서 보낼때 먼저 보시고선
<yemharc> "이거 보내도 괜찮을라나" 하는거 제가 강행으로 보내버렸거든요
<yemharc> 그 뒤로 연락없........
<yemharc> 진짜 그때 욕만 안썼지...........
<drake_kr> 저같으면 욕 썼을듯
<drake_kr> 욕을 쓰면 분량이 줄어드는 뭐 그런 문서 맞죠?
<yemharc> 엑셀파일로 보냈는데 용량이 243kb인데 텍스트만 긁어내면 140여kb
<yemharc> drake_kr, 네
<drake_kr> 아 조흥은행 생각난다
<yemharc> 비교대상으로 든 게임 갯수만 5개
<drake_kr> 그때 정말
<yemharc> 기승전결로 나눠서 1. 비교대상 게임들의 장 단점 분석
<drake_kr> 지금 생각해보면 그 할아버지가 애정이 있었던거였어..
<yemharc> 2. 개발게임의 장 단점 분석
<yemharc> 3. 비교대상과의 장 단점 비교분석
<drake_kr> 5시간동안 1000000을 백만원으로 표기해야 하는 이유에 대해서 5시간동안 욕이 포함된 설교를 들었지요
<yemharc> 4. 개선사항 및 이유
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 백마넌 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아우........
<yemharc> 여튼 잠시 담배한대 피고 오겠습니다
<yemharc> (열오른다.............)
<drake_kr> 70대 할아버지가 애정이 있으셨어..
<grr> ...
<drake_kr> 나도 그때부터 ui에 대한 개념이 바뀐듯..
<grr> ui는 내가 안짬 (<- 가장 올바른 선택)
<grr> 하라는대로만 만들뿐..
<drake_kr> grr :: ㅇㅇ 선임개발자가 아니라면 ui 짜는건 별로 권장안함
<drake_kr> 다들 코어가 중요하다고 하는데 사실 ui의 중요성은 무시할만한게 아니거든..
<grr> drake_kr :: 다행이 여기서 만들어도 CLI만 만듬 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 콘솔 및 터미널을 사랑합시다
<drake_kr> cli 짱짱
<yemharc> 전 2번쨰로 중요하게 보는게 UI죠
<yemharc> 특히 모바일게임처럼 인터페이스가 무척 한정적인 경우에는 더더욱 중요한데
<yemharc> 아옼ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 웃음밖에 안나오네
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> ui의 중요성은 블리자드가 입증한바가 있죠
<yemharc> 안그래도 담당하는 팀이 6개로 불어나서 죽겠는데
<grr> 디아3
<grr> 디아2
<yemharc> 아니 진짜
<yemharc> 인터페이스라는건 정말 simple is best가 딱 맞아요
<drake_kr> 아니 긍게 워2 디아1 스타1 워3 디아2 스타2 다 봐도 ui에 얼마나 신경을 썼냐고
<grr> 아이폰 UI만 4년
<grr> 2년이었던가..
<yemharc> ui는 던전키퍼 시리즈도 대단했죠
<drake_kr> 앵그리버드가 ui가 어려웠다면 대박쳤을까?
<grr> 솔직히 앵그리버드 처음깔았을때 조작법 안봐도 감잡잖아요
<drake_kr> 저도 솔직히 2005년 전까지는 ui 별 신경 안썼었는데
<drake_kr> 할아버지한테 백만원때문에 5시간동안 욕먹은 이후로..
<drake_kr> 사실 해도해도 끝이 없는게 ui고..
<drake_kr> 그 감을 잡는것도 상당히 어려우니 선임개발자가 ui 개발을 하는게 맞다고 봐요
<yemharc> 전 선임개발자 아니에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그러니 제가 말해도 씨알도 안 먹히지
<yemharc> 부앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아오 이 귀여운 밥버러지 시키들
<drake_kr> 코어쪽도 중요하긴 하지만 api만 매뉴얼대로 작성해도 웬만큼은 되잖아요
<drake_kr> 근데 ui는 참 그게 어려우니..
<drake_kr> 설명하기도 거시기하고..
<yemharc> 제가 되도 않는 실력으로 그림까지 그려서 보내줬다구요 으헝헝
<drake_kr> 아니 전 그림은 맨날 그리는디.. -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 특히 ui의 경우 그림 없이 진행해야 된다 그러면 전 그냥 회사 때려칠듯
<yemharc> 저쪽 기획서 보면 가관입니다. 그림은 둘째치고 플로챠트조차 문서화 된게 없어요
<drake_kr> ?
<drake_kr> 미친거아냐
<drake_kr> 어우 ㅈㅅ
<drake_kr> 미친거아니에요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 그게 제 심정이에요
<drake_kr> 아 솔직히 이번주 개봉동가서 일한것..
<drake_kr> 3일동안 그림만 그렸어요
<drake_kr> 4일중에 3일 그림만 그렸고
<drake_kr> 마지막날 프로토타입 코딩했어요
<drake_kr> 코드는 중요하지 않아요 -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 그림을 그린게 대충 10장 정도 되는데
<drake_kr> 사장님이 딱 아시더라고요
<drake_kr> 그 10장이 가장 중요한거 맞냐고 물어보시니까.. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 중요하죠.............
<grr>  /_\
<grr> 요번에 학교 갔을때 전에 개발했던 프로그램 서류가 연구실 구석에 쌓여있길래 다 들고왔어요. 나중에 이거 쓸때 있을까요? ;
<jincreator> 네.
<jincreator> 캠프파이어 때 불쏘시개로 쓰면 딱이겠네요.
<grr> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 대신
<drake_kr> 인덱스가 니 머리에 들어가 있어야지
<grr> 잉덱스는 머리에 다 들어가있죠.. 이거 떄문에 환경공단이랑 얼마나 썌썌썌를 했는데..
<drake_kr> 비슷한 난관에 부딪히는 경우가 상당히 많은데
<drake_kr> 그럴때 해본게 있으면 큰 도움이 되지
<grr>  /_\
<grr> 지금 생각하면 그때 그냥 비행기타고 직접 갈껄 그랬어요 ㅡㅡ;
<drake_kr> 그런 무리수를..
<grr> drake_kr :: 로그만이라도 좀 보여달라고 뷁!!! 할 수 있으니..
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 좋긴한데 어려운거임 ㅋㅋ
<grr> ㅇ_ㅇ....
<grr> 하긴 나랑 같이 일했던 중국인..
<grr> 걔도 학사 시절에 저런거 떄문에 3일을 기차타고 본사 찾아갔다던대 ㅡㅡ
<grr> 오죽 빡쳤으면 3일을 기차타고 직접 찾아갈까요...
<yemharc> 허허.................
<yemharc> ..........이것들을 어떻게 죽여야 경찰에 끌려가지
<grr> yemharc :: 어떤 시츄에이션이냐면 서버를 안주고 클라이언트를 만들어오라는 겁니다
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 방금 게임 테스트하다 멋진걸 봤습니다.
<yemharc> 제 눈이 잘못된게 아니라면 홈 키를 눌러서 백그라운드 보냈더니 프로세스 종료
<grr>  /_\...
<yemharc> 앗핫핫핫 이녀석들 앗핫핫
<grr> yemharc :: 설마 개발자가 "안드로이드가 원래 이렇다" 란말은 하지 않겠죠..? ;;
<drake_kr> 하하하 이녀석 하하하
<yemharc> 지금 하는건 아이폰 버전
<grr> (...)
<yemharc> 하하하하하하하하 이친구들 하하하하하하하하하하
<drake_kr> 맘대로하라해요 -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 단지 직장이 사라질뿐
<yemharc> 제...........제 밥줄은요? ;ㅁ;
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 남의일이 아닌것 같은..
<yemharc> 회사가 블랙이 아니라고 해서 안심할건 아닌거같아요
<grr> 흠칫...
<yemharc> grr, 정말 겪어보면 웃을 일이 아니에요
<yemharc> 게다가 더 문제가 이 게임이 나름 회사에서 투자 좀 하는 프로젝트........
<grr> (...)
<grr>  /_\
<drake_kr> 재부팅
<grr> 오
<grr> 드디어 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 밥먹으러 갑니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<grr> hello
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<grr>  /_\
<imsu> 아 비 너무 많이 오네 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<grr> 그러게요... 쏟아졌다 멈췄다를 계속 반복하네요
<imsu> 아;;; 나가기 싫어지네 ㅠㅠ;
<grr> 방콕을 추천합니다
<grr> ㅇ_ㅇ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> ~_~
<grr> 잉여잉ㅇ여
<yemharc> 아.............
<yemharc> 짜증나고 귀찮고 피곤하고...................
<kizace> 우하 접속하기 힘들다 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 안녕하세요 ^^
<grr> hello
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<kizace> 막 입문한 초보입니다 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 역시 이시간에서 대답 해주시는분 들이 계시네요 ^^
<kizace> !자동조인
<kizace> [ ΖΙΟ ΙΓС ]  #ubuntu-ko 채널을 자동조인에 추가하였습니다.
<yemharc> 아....미치겠네
<imsu> 신청!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<yemharc> 아, 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 신청 고민중이에요
<yemharc> 업로드랑 제대로 되는건 확인했는데
<grr> ??
<hacking_u> ??(2)
<imsu> 아~ 오개요
<grr> 오괴?
<yemharc> grr, 그것들한테 보낼 공식 문서 또 작성중인데
<imsu> 오픈개발
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<grr> 아아..
<imsu> 내 맘대로 명명~~ ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ...........도저히 순화시킨 말이 안 나와서 계속 쓰다 지우다...............
<grr> yemharc :: 보고서에 술이나 같이 한잔합시다. 라고 써서 보낸다거나..
<imsu> 잉?
<imsu>  ㅋ
<hacking_u> 오개가 뭐죠
<grr> hacking_u :: 오픈개발 이라네요
<hacking_u> 오픈소스개발요?
<grr> 그 오픈소스 개발 대회인가 그거 준비하시는듯...
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<hacking_u> 누가요
<imsu> 될지안될지 모름 예밀님이 바빠서 ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 밀옹께서요?
<grr> 밀옹이랑 임수님께서 하신대요
<grr> 후덜덜
<yemharc> grr, 아까 제가 말한 그 망할것들 생각하면 바쁠만 하죠? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> yemharc :: 아아.. 원래 일보다 ^2 씩 올라가는게 이해가 갑니다 ㅜㅜ
<hacking_u> !보다는 났죠
<hacking_u> 났>낫
<grr> 사람이 일을 하다보면 그냥 바쁜건 상관없는데, 뻘짓때문에 바쁘면 사람이 빡치죠...
<imsu> grr, 전 개발 안합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 솔직히 다 맘에 안드는데
<yemharc> 그나마 6개 팀중에 2개 팀은 잘 하고 있어서 다행이에요
<grr> imsu :: 기획이 매우 중요합니다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 하나는 그 과장님 있는 팀이고
<yemharc> 하나는 한번 갈아엎고 다시 하는 팀이라 [아직까진] 잘 굴러가는 중
<imsu> grr, 머리가 안돌아가네요 ㅋㅋ
<grr> grr :: 개발외에는 머리가 안돌아가요 (...)
<imsu> yemharc, 제가 말씀드렸죠!!! 채팅할 시간에 코딩해!! ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 빨리 신청해!
<grr> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 빨리 코딩해!
<imsu> 빨리 내놔!
<yemharc> imsu, 코딩을 제가 하는게 아니라구욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그리고 코딩이나 마나 애들 갈굴 문서 작성중이라니깐요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아우뫚대ㅑ몬ㅇㄹ
<grr> 두분중에 코딩은 누가하나요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 당근 예밀씨 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 가 코딩하죠
<hacking_u> ...=_=
<imsu> 그러니까 제가 ㅈㄹㅈㄹ 하는거에요!!!! 빨리내놔!!!!!! ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이쯤에서 우리 타협하고 임수님이 pygtk로 PC판 개발로 가죠
<grr> ....=_=
<imsu> 시러요!!!!!!!!!!!!11 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 니가다해요~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 전 지금 주말도 출근할 판인뎈ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<grr> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 나 코딩 못합니다 !! 능력 안되서 ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 자 이제 2개월에 걸친 팀 분열의 역사가 시작됩니다 짜잔(?)
<imsu> 파이는 먹는거지 작성하는게 아님 우헤헤헤(정신분열) ㅋㅋ
<imsu> hacking_u, 혼자 죽을 순 없죠! ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 강건너 불구경하기 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> imsu is coded by pygtk
<hacking_u> (어?)
<imsu> 어 제가 영화를 봐도 드라마를 봐도 역시나 제일 무서운 놈은 물귀신이에요
<imsu> 혼자 죽지 않음 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 물귀신은 자기가 승천하려면 다른귀신을 거기 세워두고 가야한다더라구요
<grr> 그래서 절대로 안놓음 /_\
<yemharc> 제가 맡은 그것들이 바로 물귀신
<imsu> hacking_u, 왜 대문자 안씀? ㅋㅋ 영어질 하지마요! ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이러다 쫄딱 망하고 나도 연봉 동결될듯요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 예밀옹은 물귀신들을 관리하시구나 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 안 까일려면 문서화를 잘 합시닼ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 물인간...(퍽)
<imsu> 너라면 할 수 있을 거야~~~~~
<imsu> 할 수가 있어~~
<imsu> 연봉동결!!!!!!!!!!!!
<yemharc> "난 분명 말했다. 난 분명 경고했어~" 할 근거만 있으면 물귀신따윜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 아..
<grr> 연봉(...)
<yemharc> 네놈들의 치부를 낱낱이 적어서 전체메일로 뿌려주............................이건 아닌가?
<grr> 사람이 블랙이야 ㅜㅜ
<imsu> yemharc, 근데요~ 같이 죽으려다가 자기만 몰매 맞으면 그것처럼 추한게 없지않나요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu, 그땐 내가 혼자 못죽죠 :)
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 혼자 죽어야함 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 내가 맞을땐 같이, 니가 맞을떈 혼자
<yemharc> ...........사람은 그렇게 인생을 살며 협력을 배우는거죠
<grr> (구경꾼은 마냥 재밌다.)
<imsu> grr
<imsu> grr,  네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 아우 저는 ui 있는 개발 안해서 참 좋네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc, 빨리 등록해줘요!!!!!! ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 예밀님이 팀장입니다 여러분~~!! 등록 압박 좀 넣어주세요 !~~~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 오
<grr> 예팀장!
<imsu> 이게 바로 책임 떠넘기기 술책~!
<imsu> 난 뒤로 빠진다~ 못하면 네 책임~ 캬캬캬캬
<grr> (...)
<imsu> 인문계 상사 : 어쨌든 만들어내~
<imsu> 엔지니어 : 개놈 이게 말이 되니?
<imsu> 다 그런거죠 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 산경계 상사 : 니들이 아무리 잘나봐짜 내 믿임
<grr> 밑임
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 사장 : 많이 싸워라 돈은 다 내거 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 애들은 싸우면서 크는거야~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어쨌든 예밀님만 믿고 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㄲ
<yemharc> 등록하더라도 적어도 7시 이후에나.............
<yemharc> 여튼 전 지금부터 잠수모드요 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<grr> 이야 이래서 팀 플레이는
<grr> 공산주의의 실패한 산물..
<yemharc> grr, 조별과제는 뭐다?
<grr> 공산주의가 실패한 이유를 증명하는 과정!
<yemharc> 정답
<imsu> yemharc, 내일 그 쪽 쉬면 안되는데
<yemharc> 그럼 잠수합니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<yemharc> imsu, 접수시간 일요일까지니 하겠죠
<imsu> 퇴근하기 전에는 완료 해줘야 안심할 수 있지 않나 싶네요;; 바쁘시더라도 조금만;; ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 일단 오늘 안에 신청해 놓을게요
<imsu> 노노
<imsu> 토일은 놀고 월요일 접수신청 완료 된거 가지고 갸네들 일할거 같아서요
<imsu> 또 서버 에러나면 전화할 수가 없을거 같아서요 ㅋㅋ
<grr> '3'
<hacking_u> 그런데요
<hacking_u> jincreator 어디갔어요?
<grr>  /_\...
<drake_kr> 앗싸
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 이번주도 달리셔야죠
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/59353
<yemharc> drake_kr, 일끝나고 연락드릴게요. 지금 좀 부왘하게 바쁨요
<imsu> drake_kr, 방금 링크 해주신거 97 * 96 = 9312
<imsu> 그거 이차 방정식이군요~ ㅋㅋ 재밌네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저런걸 영재 교육이랍시고 가르치는데;; 나원~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 누가영재?
<drake_kr> 자기 자식 영재 아니라고 생각하는 부모가 있을까?
<imsu> 아니요 영재 학원 이런데서 저런거 빨리 계산하는 법을 가르쳐요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 예전에 비슷한걸 본기억이 있어서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> (x-a)(x-b) = x^2 -(a+b)x +ab
<imsu> x=100, a = 3, b = 4
<imsu> 끝~~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 10000 - 7 * 100 + 12
<imsu> 애들한테 써먹어야지 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아마 제 생각인데 소위 숫자 빨리 빨리 계산하는 법들은 아마도 중3때 배우는 공식들을 활용한거일거라는 ;;;
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 초딩들을 안가르쳐봐서 ㅋㅋㅋ 뭐가 나오는지는 몰라요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이따 뵙겠습니다 ~!! ㅋ
<grr> 인도식 계산 /_\
<grr> jincreator :: 어제 교수님이 서버 사주신다던가요? ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 아뇨.
<grr> T_T
<jincreator> 크게 2가지 이유를 대셨습니다.
<jincreator> 첫째, 명분이 부족하다.
<jincreator> 지금 이건 (조금 극단적으로) 저 1명만 요청하는 것입니다.
<jincreator> 그리고 저희 학교 컴퓨터공학부 예산이 8000만원인데 거의 10%에 해당하는 금액이고요.
<jincreator> 따라서 학부생(480명)의 의견을 모아 수렴하고 조율하는 것이 필요합니다.
<grr> oops...
<bundo> ihavnoth  노스옹
<bundo> ihavnoth  노스옹
<jincreator> 분도님, 안녕하세요.
<bundo> ihavnoth  노스옹 전화번호 다시 갈쳐 줘유 ^^;
<jincreator> 또한 일개 학생(...)보다는 학생회장과 같은 사람이 건의하는 게 맞다고 하네요.
<grr> hello
<ihavnoth> 010-3243-1958
<bundo> 나 유명환 서영진선배님 그리고 노스옹 회담 해야죠 (밥, 술)
<jincreator> 두번째 이유로는 해당 스펙이 필요한 정확한 근거가 필요하다고 합니다.
<bundo> 지금 전화 해도 되나요 ?
<ihavnoth> 네
<grr> jincreator :: 서버의 용도를 무엇으로 신청하셨나요?
<ihavnoth> 배터리가 얼마 없군요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo>  jincreator  하이루 ^^;
<jincreator> 즉, "~한 사양으로 학부생들에게 도움이 되는 ~한 작업을 했는데 부족하니 이 정도 스펙이 필요하다"와 같은 구체적인 사례와 증거가 필요하다고 하네요.
<jincreator> 네, 분도님 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> grr 님, 좀 잡다하게 구겨넣기는 했습니다만...
<jincreator> 일단 오픈소스 소프트웨어 미러링이 주 목적으로 되어 있습니다.
<jincreator> 여기에 버전관리시스템 같은 곁다리도 넣어 놓기는 했지요.
<ihavnoth> 구글 거시기는 구글 메일만되나요?
<ihavnoth> ihavnoth@hanmail.net을 주로 사용하거든요
<bundo> 구굴 그릅스는 구글 메일이 젤 편해요
<grr> jincreator :: 저희학교에서 선배님들이 도입하셨을때는(많이 위 선배), 교수님들 홈페이지서버 및 관리, 학부생들 리눅스 쉘 제공, 연구실 CVS 용으로 구입했다고 듣긴 들었어요
<bundo> 일단 한메일로 적어 둘께요 !
<grr> 아 과제 제출 시스템 서버도 있군요..
<ihavnoth> nothxsky@gmail.com
<ihavnoth> 이 구글메일인데 메일 확인을 잘 안해서요
<bundo> 그럼 그걸 한메일로 포워딩 하세요 ^^;
<ihavnoth> 자주 확인하는 방향으로 해야겠네요
<ihavnoth> 회사 메일 백업 용으로 사용하는 구글 메일이거든요
<ihavnoth> 지금 들어가보니 받은편지함.. 3000개네요
<bundo> 아 그럼 일단은 둘다 초대를ㅇ 할께요 !!
<ihavnoth> 네
<jincreator> grr 님, 저는 그보다는 학생들이 관리하는 서버쪽으로 하려 했어요. 사실 카이스트 쪽을 벤치마킹(?)한 거지요. 그러다보니 교수님들의 홈페이지서버나 과제 제출같은 교내 사항과 밀접한 관련이 있는 작업은 무리일 뿐더러 이미 있기도 합니다.
<jincreator> 학부생 리눅스 쉘 제공은 학부내 모든 컴퓨터에 cygwin을 설치하는 방안으로(...) 해결이 되어 있습니다.
<grr> jincreator :: 그런 이유라면 학부 입장에선 정말 딱히 예산의 10%나 써서 구입할 필요가 없긴 하네요...
<jincreator> 사실 학교 입장에서는 들어간 돈만큼 결과물이 나오지는 않을 겁니다. 진짜 이걸로 학습의 혜택을 보는 학생들은 서버를 관리하는 몇 명, 많아야 수십 명일 테니까요.
<jincreator> 그런데 서버는 한번 구입하면 그래도 꽤 가니까  처음 한번 구입할 때에는 부담이 되지만 전체 운영 기간으로 보면 그리 나쁜 것 같지도 않다고 (저 혼자) 생각한 점도 있습니다.
<ihavnoth> 예산의 10%면 얼마정도되나요?
<jincreator> 제가 낸 예상 견적서로는 600을 좀 넘었습니다(...).
<grr> 사실 말씀하신것에 대한 용도라면 일반 PC로도 충분하다... 라고 생각할 수도 있다고 생각도듭니다.
<jincreator> 사실 목적 중 하나는...우분투 저장소 서버였는데...
<yemharc> jincreator, PC10대로 클러스터 (다시 잠수)
<jincreator> 그런데 클러스터의 경우, 서로 다른 컴퓨터의 저장 공간을 합쳐 한 파티션으로 만들 수 있나요?
<bridean> Hey I have a question.   How can I get my Korean subtitles file to work with VLC under ubuntu?
<kizace> 이제 된건가?
<kizace> 안녕하세요^^
<kizace> 실례지만 제글이 잘보이는지요
<Seony> bridean: for what?
<Seony> kizace: 네. 잘보입니다.
<kizace> oops...
<kizace> 아 감사합니다^^
<bridean> Seony, For "The Social Network".    I can't figure out what character encoding the file uses
<Seony> bridean: VLC is supposed to load .smi files automatically when movie files are loading.
<Seony> oh i see. try to set up as "EUC KR" or UTF-8
<jincreator> If there's no option "EUC-KR", use "UHC".
<jincreator> Or you can manually open .smi file with Gedit and save as UTF-8.
<bridean> I think I tried that
<bundo> 쩝 런치패드 만든 날짜가 4월1일 이군요 ㅎ https://launchpad.net/~ebuntu
<bridean> gedit can't open it with "EUC-KR" encoding
<Seony> euc kr is the most common character encoding. If it doesn't work with euc kr, the subtitle file might be crashed.
<bridean> I can figure out how to send you the file you want.   It works if I boot to Windows XP and run it with GOM
<Seony> bridean: did you check out the vlc's subtitle encoding setting?
<jincreator> bridean, if you have Windows system, why don't you try notepad in Windows? It can read cp949 perfect and also can save as UTF-8!
<jincreator> btw, are you Korean? GomPlayer is one of popular movie player in Korea, but I've never heard it is also known to foreigners.
<Seony> jincreator: 곰플레이어는 영문버전도 있어요.
<Seony> 해외에서도 꽤 유명한 미디어 플레이어죠
<jincreator> 오, 외국에서도 많이 쓰이는군요. 몰랐네요. 알집 생각했습니다(...)
<grr> Seony :: 스타크래프트2가 나오기 전에도 유명했었나요? ;;
<bundo> 5호 메아리, 6호 망온, 7호 도카게     ..... 7호는 드라케 동생인듯 ~~
<Seony> grr: 네. 그 전부터 꽤나 유명했었어요.
<grr> 그렇군요...
<kizace> 곰플레이어 보다는 KMP가 좀더 유명하지 안나요?
<bridean> I am an American teaching English (or more accurately, struggling to teach English to high school students who don't care) in Korea.   I teach at a technical high school.   영복고등학교 to be specific.
<grr> 저도 그렇게 생각하고 있었어요...
<Seony> wow
<kizace> 전 윈도우에서 둘다 사용하지만 .. 곰플레이어는 뭐랄까 자막 찾는 용도로만 ㅎㅎ
<bridean> Anyway, I loaded Ubuntu on the main PC in the English room and would like to not have to switch to windows if I show a movie
<Seony> bridean: You should double-check your encoding setting for subtitle on VLC first, and then let us know how it's been.
<bridean> Seony, I tried changing that.
<bridean> I am thinking that somehow it can't recognize the character encoding of the file for the Korean part
<Seony> how about the font setting?
<Seony> did you try doing korean fonts?
<Seony> such as Gulim or Batang?
<hacking_u> kizace, 저도 원래 KMP 사용자입니다. 그런데 KMP를 만드시던 강영휘님(맞나요?)이 KMP를 판도라 TV에 넘기고 Daum 팟플레이어 제작자로 스카웃되신 후로는 팟플레이어를 쓰게 되더군요.
<jincreator> The default Korean font in Ubuntu is Undottum(은돋음).
<hacking_u> kizace, 곰플레이어는 뭔가 2%도 아니고 12%정도 부족한 느낌이 든달까요.
<jincreator> If the font setting is "Sans" and system language is English, it will show font "Deja Vu Sans", which doesn't contain Korean characters.
<Seony> Try to take screenshots and show us. ppl in this chan are willing to help you I guess :p
<Seony> 이제 한국 방문하는 날이 2주 남았네요.
<Seony> 아 근데 한국 갔다오고나면 조만간 다시 또 지옥같은 생활을 해야하니, 한국 가는 날짜가 다가오는 것도 싫구나...
<jincreator> 오, 그러면 이번 세미나가 7월 30일인데 오실 수 있는 건가요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 저는 한국 도착하면 8월 3일이에요.
<jincreator> (...)
<Seony> 8월 4일날은 미대사관 갈 준비 해야되고, 5일날은 대사관 가야되고...
<grr>  /_\
<hacking_u> Seony, 8월 3일날 뵐 수 있나요
<bridean> Seony, Can I send you the file?
<Seony> bridean: what file?
<bridean> The subtitle file
<kizace> 대사관.... 왠지 멋지다!
<jincreator> bridean, it's hard to know encoding charset exactly by just file because there's very little difference between euc-kr, UHC, and cp949.
<bridean> Seony, Sorry, I was talking on the phone and chatting here at the same time
<bridean> jincreator, Well, it won't open in gedit.
<Seony> one sec.
<hacking_u> bridean, Does that file have file extension?
<jincreator> The reason gedit can't open is gedit does not auto-detect every encoding charset.
<bridean> It has an smi file extension
<jincreator> If you are using gedit version2.x, you can manually set this by using gconf-editor.
<bridean> As I said, it won't open with EUC-KR, or any of the other Korean encodings I loaded
<hacking_u> jincreator, 파일이 깨진 건 아닐까;
<jincreator> OK, I see. Then I think file is broken. Anyway eony
<bridean> Okay, sorry I was just now able to open it with the UHC character encoding
<jincreator> OOps.
<hacking_u> ?? UHC and EUC-KR is compatible, isn't it? misterious;;;
<bridean> So, in VLC I should change the Deja Vu to what?
<jincreator> Just think UHC>=cp949>euc-kr.
<hacking_u> jincreator, thx
<Seony> 아... 어머니랑 전화통화하느라 대답을 못해줬네요..
<Seony> 특이하게 누가 UHC로 자막을 만들어서 뿌리다니... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요즘은 euc kr로 나와도 짜증나던데..
<jincreator> 아뇨, 다 똑같아요.
<jincreator> 그냥 윈도에서 자막 제작하면 UHC나 euc-kr이나 cp949나 다 나옵니다.
<Seony> 똑같긴 한데, 결국 우분투에서는 다르단 얘기잖아요.
<jincreator> 굳이 따지면 cp949겠죠. cp949가 MS에서 만든 것이니까요.
<jincreator> 하지만 UHC가 가장 범위가 넓기 때문에 UHC를 쓰는 것이 좋습니다.
<hacking_u> 하여간 표준의 목적을 파괴하는 파일들 =_=
<Seony> 엔신님 새로운 맥북에어 기다리시던데, 담주 중으로 뉴맥북에어 나온다는 소문이 떳네요...
<hacking_u> Seony, 이미 thinkpad x220 지르셨습니다
<hacking_u> 어제였나
<Seony> 헛... 그새를 못참고... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아깝네요. 새로운 맥유저의 탄생을 기대했는데.. ㅎㅎ
<bridean> I tried changing the character encoding in VLC to EUC-KR and it's not working
<hacking_u> =_=
<hacking_u> Seony, 분도님께 이를거에요!(?)
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> bridean, did you also change the font setting?
<hacking_u> Seony, 지금 제대로된 한국판 우분투 가이드를 최초로 만들었다는 분께서도 맥유저가 된 판에 이러시면 안됩니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> hacking_u: 우분투로 돈 벌어서 맥북 에어 사셨죠 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> Ok, I'm now installing VLC. Wait a second.
<kizace> 맥유저 ;;;;
<bridean> Yeah, I changed it to  Eunjin
<hacking_u> bridean, have you done changing everything(prefered language, default encoding, font)?
<kizace> 저도 맥프로 사려다 말았는데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> kizace: 저는 이제 맥프로랑 맥북에어만 제외하고는 전 제품 하나씩 다 있다죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 역시 맥북프로가 있어도 맥프로는 땡기더라구요.
<Seony> 맥프로는 한 3년 후에 장만해야지
<Seony> 맥프로 사서 스타크래프트2 고고씽~
<hacking_u> Seony, Apple Macbook, Macbook Pro, iMac, iPad, iPone, iPod
<bridean> hacking_u,   No
<Seony> hacking_u: 하나 빠졌어요. 에어포트 익스트림 베이스 스테이션.
<kizace> ㅎㅎ 맥프로의 용도는 스타2....
<hacking_u> Seony, 그건 옵션이니까요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇죠.
<kizace> 전 그냥 해킨토시나 설치해야할까 생각중이예여
<jincreator> OK, I just change encodig and font, and it works fine.
<jincreator> Let me check again.
<Seony> 나중에 맥프로 사면 그래픽카드 2개 박고, 하나는 겜용 하나는 웹서핑용 ㅎㅎ
<bridean> Now I am getting boxes
<kizace> 음? 맥프로는 그래픽카드를 따로 사용이 가능한가보죠?
<Seony> kizace: 네. 그래픽카드를 최대 4개까지 박을 수 있어요.
<kizace> 보통은 크로스 파이어로 성능업으로 사용하지 안나요?
<hacking_u> bridean, Prefered language should be Korean, beacause that smi file can contains english subtitle, too.
<kizace> 하지만 가격면에서 너무 부담이..
<Seony> 음.. 글쎄요. 그건 쓰시는 분들 직업에 따라 다르게 쓰시더라구요. 근데 저는 전문가가 아니라서요 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 난 그때 무슨 생각으로 맥프로를 -_-;;;
<kizace> 맥북 에어나 도전해봐야 겠다는 생각을 하고 있네요
<jincreator> hacking_u, it's not important. As I know almost every charset didn't change English charset.
<kizace> 윈도우7이랑 우분투랑 라이온 정도 설치하면 아름다우려나!!
<Seony> 한 가지 팁을 알려드리자면요, 리퍼비시 맥프로 8코어를 주문했는데 12코어가 왔더라는 소문이... ㅎㅎ
<bridean> hacking_u, Yes, it contains English subtitles too, but you should be able to change the subtitles track in VLC (if VLC is smart)
<kizace> 코어 4개는 서비스군여 ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> bridean, the problem is that u get boxes, it's because of font setting
<jincreator> So, you go to Tool->Settings(Ctrl+p)
<Seony> 그래서 돈이 있음에도 불구하고 뽑기를 노리는 리퍼비시 구입자들이 꽤 되더라구요.
<hacking_u> jincreator, 박스뜬다니깐!
<jincreator> And select "Subtitle & OSD" at left area.
<hacking_u> Seony, 12코어라뇨?
<jincreator> And change Default Encoding from "Default (Windows-1252)" to Korean (EUC-KR/CP949)
<Seony> hacking_u: 어느 분이, 8코어 맥프로 리퍼를 주문했는데 12코어가 왔대요.
<bridean> Ok, I did a screen shot.
<bridean> How do I send a screen shot?
<kizace> 도데카면...
<kizace> 먼가 성능적인 면에서 뛰어난가요?;;
<kizace> 지금 12코어AMD 만 있던가요?
<hacking_u> i think uploading to image sharing website and giving us url is better than send us one-by-one
<Seony> kizace: 그건 한 CPU에 코어가 12개 있단 소리는 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하십니깡 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 아 그렇게 되는건가요?
<kizace> 어서오세요~
<Seony> imsu: 하이
<imsu> kizace: 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> Seony:
<bundo> shriekout  !!! http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=18293
<Seony> kizace: 2코어짜리 씨퓨 6개 박아서 12코어.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 농담이구요,
<imsu> Seony: 키보드 예약;; ㅋㅋ 잘 싸 오세요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 코어 6개짜리 2개 박은 거에요.
<imsu> bundo: 하이하세요~ ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 미안. 키보드는 벌써 팔렸다 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> imsu 하이
<hacking_u> 엥? 코어 6개 있어요?
<kizace> 아 그렇게 되는거군여 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 네?
<bundo> Seony 빨리 한국와서 MK 좀 패줘
<kizace> 도데카 하나가 들어와줬다고 생각했다는^^
<bundo> 이나이에 팰수도 없고 ...쩝
<Seony> bundo: 말 안들어요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 헐 그 때 산다고 했는데 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<kizace> 헥사 코어 있자나요
<bundo> 왕 찌질이 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 코어 6개 짜리
<hacking_u> Seony, 아 있군요 i7 hexacore
<kizace> 그걸 듀얼 구성으로 12코어로 ...
<hacking_u> bridean, i think uploading to image sharing website and giving us url is better than send us one-by-one
<imsu> Seony: 키보드 마중 생각했었는데 흑흑;; 이건 멍미 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> kizace: http://store.apple.com/us_smb_78313/configure/Z0M4?mco=MTg2OTQ5OTk
<kizace> 저 그런데 지금 대화 하실때 상대 닉네임이 앞에 있는데 그건 직접 입력하시는건가요?
<Seony> imsu: 누가 내 키보드를 탐내더라고... 그래서 팔게됐어 ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> kizace, 탭으로 자동완성
<imsu> Seony: 으엉
<Seony> kizace: 아뇨. 자동완성입니다. 탭키 누르시면 되요.
<imsu> kizace: 탭키를 누르소서 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 아 지금 Xchat 로 접속해서
<imsu> 아 역시 자판이 늦으면 답변이 느려지는구나 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<kizace> MIRC 는 ㅠㅠ 이상하게 안글이 깨져나오더라구요
<hacking_u> kizace, 저도 xchat인데요
<kizace> 앗 그러세요?
<hacking_u> 무슨 문제라도....
<kizace> 그러시구나...
<kizace> 아 텝을 눌러서 자동완성 하는거요 ^^;;
<bridean> I have used flikr before but the problem with flikr is I don't know how to delete useless pictures I uploaded just to show somebody once (like VLC screen shots for example).   So my flickr account is cluttered
<kizace> 저도 나름 IRC 오래 사용했는데 닉네임 자동완성은 안서버릇해서 ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> kizace, 지금 Unity > Gnome 3 를 돌고 돌아 KDE4로 정착하려는 찰나이고 xchat 쓰는데 자도완성 잘됩니다
<kizace> 헉 왜 나만 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> Seony: 저 영어는 뭔소리인가요 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> bridean, don't you have any blog?
<hacking_u> bridean, it's not for just'share'
<Seony> imsu: 한국에 있는 고등학교에서 영어 가르치는 영어쌤인데, 우분투에서 영화보는데 한글자막이 잘 안나온대.
<imsu> 아 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> bridean, i mean twitpic or ifrog... and etc
<Seony> 무료게시판 어디 있을텐데...
<imsu> 근데 버그가 좀 많은거 같긴하던데요 자막이 ;;; ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 인코딩 문제인가;; 잘 나가다가 갑자기 글씨도 깨지고 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<kizace> 음 한글 자막은 역시 씨네스트나.. 곰플레이어 홈페이지 일까요?
<Seony> imsu: 인코딩이랑 폰트 문제야. 안써봤으니 어떻게 세팅하는지 모르는거지.
<jincreator> bridean , you can delete image. Find it at http://www.flickr.com/help/photos/
<imsu> Seony: 자막이 잘 나오다가 중간쯤 프레임에서 깨졌다가 다시 잘 나오고 그러더라구요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<jincreator> Use Ctrl+F at web browser with "Can I delete photos from my photostream?"
<hacking_u> bridean, there was mistake on my comment, it is 'yfrog
<kizace> 저분의 문제 해결방법은 영문 플레이어가 필요하신거네여?
<jincreator> 아뇨, 영문 플레이어일 겁니다.
<kizace> 아니지 우분투로 하시는거면 영문이실껀데;;
<jincreator> 우분투 환경이 영어니까요.
<imsu> 나도 영어환경인디;
<kizace> 그럼 언어팩을 설치하셔야 하는거 아닌가요?
<jincreator> 사람이 한국인이잖아요.
<jincreator> 아뇨, 실제로도 외국인이세요.
<jincreator> 응? 두 사람 답변을 동시에 하니 뭔가 이상하다(...)
<bridean> Okay, this?   http://twitpic.com/5qekj6
<kizace> 설정 바로 하신거 같으신데
<jincreator> Great job. I can see.
<kizace> 아! 혹시 ATI 그래픽 카드 사용하시는분 계셔요?
<hacking_u> bridean, good. hum... i think it is right that u set....
<kizace> 지금HD3870 사용중에 있는데 상용 드라이버 말고 오픈 드라이버로 설치했는데 왠지 버벅이는 느낌이 들어서리.. 뭔가 잘못했나 싶은데
<ihavnoth> 넥서스s 중고 살려는데 물량이 없네요
<hacking_u> jincreator, 우분투에 은 폰트 기본으로 깔리나? 영어인데?
<bridean> I can only get the English subtitles to work though
<kizace> 어서오세요
<bridean> Anyway, it's late, I wanna go home.
<jincreator> Then can you capture images of English subtitle and boxex subtitle(maybe Korean).
<kizace> 아 옵션에 자동완성이 ... 있었다니 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> OOps.
<bridean> You guys live in Korea?
<jincreator> Yes, but not everyone.
<Seony> most of us.
<hacking_u> jincreator, i think there r no font family 'un' on your computer.
<jincreator> Yes, I agree with it.
<hacking_u> Seony usually lives in island :)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<bridean> A screen shot of the movie looks like this   http://twitpic.com/5qem7v
<hacking_u> oops i have done a mistake on mentionning
<jincreator> Use anothe Korean font like as "은 돋음"(or Undotum)
<hacking_u> bridean,  i think there r no font family 'un' on your computer.
<jincreator> hacking_u, un->Eunjin, I think.
<bridean> hacking_u, I have all kinds of fonts.   The standard ones, the ones that came when I told Ubuntu to load Korean fonts, and the fonts from edubuntu
<bridean> Should I try   UnJamoBatang  ??
<bridean> It's still just giving me English
<hacking_u> bridean, UnDotum is beter... i think
<jincreator> If you have too little time like as going home, then how about using another player like as Totem?
<shriekout> bundo, 봤습니다. :)
<hacking_u> bridean, when you choose the korean for subtitle, you saw boxes, u said. right?
<shriekout> 오... 우분투-ko 방인줄 알았...
<hacking_u> shriekout, ubuntu방인줄 아셨나요
<hacking_u> ....
<shriekout> 네
<shriekout> ...
<kizace> 음?;; ubuntu 방 아닌가요?;;;
<jincreator> bridean, did you...close the window and re-open VLC?
<hacking_u> #ubuntu 채널은 우분투 메인 채널이고요 여기는 한국 로코팀 #ubuntu-ko 채널입니다
<kizace> 아 그랬구나 우분투 포럼에서 운여되는 체널은 맞는거죠?
<jincreator> bridean, if you didn't close every VLC window, the changed settings will not applied.
<bridean> jincreator, Yeah, I tried closing VLC and re-opening it
<shriekout> 네
<shriekout> 우분투 한국 사용자모임
<bridean> Here is what it looks like if I change the font to Undotum   http://twitpic.com/5qeod2
<kizace> 아 그럼 다행이네여 ^^ 괜히 다른 채널에 들어왔나 했씁니다 ^^
<bridean> hacking_u, I was seeing boxes earlier because I chose a font that couldn't render properly
<hacking_u> bridean, then now?
<hacking_u> bridean, are you sure that your subt- file has korean one?
<jincreator> OK, looking the shape of 'g' and other letters, the font looks Undotum and you set the fonts correctly.
<hacking_u> bridean, or subtitle have not loaded rightly beacause of filename....
<jincreator> hacking_u, it can't be. If then, VLC can't read entirre subtitles.
<jincreator> entirre->entire
<bridean> hacking_u, Yes it has a Korean one.
<jincreator> bridean, How about test at Totem player first?
<bridean> hacking_u, I also open the subtitle file
<jincreator> It's much easier to change setting.
<hacking_u> jincreator, it is not. dizday's video file can contain subtitle itself
<bridean> jincreator, Just tried that.   Totem doesn't work either.
<jincreator> ...And you changed encoding to UHC?
<bridean> One thing I noticed though about the subtitle file is that the English subtitles are listed in the beginning of the file and the Korean subtitles are listed at the end
<jincreator> Ah, I see.
<bridean> Also, I was thinking of trying to convince the high school to use linux on some of the computers, but I think it will be a hard sell.
<jincreator> Well, but it's really rare case.
<bridean> Aren't a lot of big companies using linux and so a student who has been exposed to linux would have an advantage?
<imsu> drake_kr: 안드로이드 게임 엔진에는 뭐가 좋나요?
<imsu> 몇가지 있던데 흠;; 추천 부탁드립니다 ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> jincreator, 나도 셋팅 바꿨는데도 한글 깨지는데?
<hacking_u> bridean, humm... misterious... vlc gets same problem on my ubuntu (korean-locale)
<jincreator> Well, I can't calculate the amount of advantage about students using linux...
<hacking_u> it can be a problem of vlc
<jincreator> but make students to try linux is make them to see world widely(from jail of MS :) )
<hacking_u> bridean, i suggest you to use smplayer, if you can
<jincreator> and so, at side of education, I think it's important for students to try and use linux even sometimes there's a problem.
<hacking_u> smplayer has no problem on displaying korean title
<hacking_u> jincreator, it could be not a 'jail'
<jincreator> hacking_u, the settings were doing great to me.
<jincreator> 아오, 난 잘만 되는데 왜 저 사람은 안되지?
<hacking_u> 나도 안되는데?
<hacking_u> smplayer는 잘 되는데
<hacking_u> vlc는 설정바꿔도 안되네
<jincreator> 너 설정 바꾸고 저장 누른 후 창 닫고 다시 열었어?
<bridean> Well, I find it really difficult to get Koreans to try things that "Koreans don't do".
<bridean> Students will just tell me "Koreans use windows" and that's that
<hacking_u> jincreator, 이번엔 잘 되네
<hacking_u> 그런데 고급 설정 누르고 나서 Video>Sub>Text render 에서 바꿨더니 돼는군
<hacking_u> 돼>되
<bridean> Anyway, I notice that totem is the worst movie player in linux
<jincreator> Yes, I know. Because I and hacking_u are highschool sthduents last year.
<hacking_u> :)
<hacking_u> bridean, and i agree with your thinking about totem
<jincreator> sthduents->students
<hacking_u> bridean, it has no configuration enough
<jincreator> bridean, can you email me with subtitle file?
<bridean> hacking_u, Not only that, but I have a lot more trouble getting totem to recognize movie codecs than with VLC or mplayer
<bridean> jincreator, Sure, what is your e-mail?
<hacking_u> bridean, yes it is...
<hacking_u> bridean, can i get it too ?
<bridean> Maybe one of you could write a brief story about how linux helped you in Korean and e-mail it to me.   Then I can give it to someone in the school.   I already have an article in English about how some American high schools are using linux
<bridean> hacking_u, Sure, give me your e-mail
<hacking_u> bridean, u'v got it?
<hacking_u> i sended it and either is fine
<hacking_u> bridean, i think the 'problem' has been found...
<bridean> Is that working?
<bridean> I can't send the file
<jincreator> OK. then I'll get file from hacking_u.
<hacking_u> hum....
<bridean> Okay, I e-mailed it.  Can you check your e-mail?
<jincreator> I got it!
<bridean> Anyway, I'm going home.   If you guys live in Korea maybe we could meet up.
<hacking_u> are you in korea?
<jincreator> ...or I can mail the solution.
<jincreator> Oh, I got it!
<jincreator> It's really simple problem!
<jincreator> bridean, did you go home?
<bridean> jincreator, Really?
<hacking_u> oh..no... your file is missing... xchat missed it :(
<jincreator> Yes!
<bridean> Not yet.  Preparing to shut the computer down though.
<jincreator> 1 minute!
<bridean> jincreator, You have the solution?
<jincreator> Yes!
<bridean> Okay, I'll stick around to try it
<hacking_u> bridean, if it doesn't work, please follow my way...
<bridean> As far as being in Korea, I live in Korea near 포천시
<hacking_u> Oh, okay i understood
<hacking_u> my solution is :
<jincreator> So, you have a problem that only box letter is at the end of subtitle, right?
<bridean> jincreator, No, i have a problem that only English subtitles show up
<jincreator> Did you change the subtitle trak to track 2?
<bridean> No
<jincreator> Video->subtitle track->track 2
<jincreator> Did you do it?
<bridean> It doesn't have a track 2
<bridean> In fact, I think one of the screen shots I uploaded shows that
<hacking_u> bridean, yes it is
<jincreator> Oh, I got it.
<jincreator> Yes, you are right.
<hacking_u> jincreator, 한국어 자막 포함되어 있었어
<hacking_u> ?
<hacking_u> smi파일 xchat이 어디다 갖다버렸는지 못찾고있거든...
<bridean> Anyway, I'm going home.
<bridean> I guess I will reboot to Windows if I want to show that movie.   It's just that, pretty much everything else I do works in Ubuntu (so far).
<hacking_u> bridean, smplayer solves everything right!!! T.T
<bridean> Also, if you guys could write something in Korean about how using linux changed the way you think of computers and send it to me I would appreciate it
<bridean> hacking_u, Don't know.   I might play with it when I get homw
<hacking_u> vlc is not good on linux, at least, for me...
<hacking_u> ok...
<bridean> hacking_u, I always liked mplayer.   I wish that the people at gnome would make mplayer the default movie player instead of totem
<drake_kr> any problem wit smplayer?
<hacking_u> drake_kr, no, the problem is totem and vlc
<drake_kr> hmm
<yemharc> drake_kr, 야근이요 orz
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 내일까지요? ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 적어도 새벽 3시까지요
<jincreator> 저도 가야 해서...
<drake_kr> 긍게, smi 파일이 한글인데 토템이랑 vlc에서 안 나온다 이거지요?
<drake_kr> 흠.. 누구 부르지..
<jincreator> 아뇨, SMI 파일 자체가 영어와 한글 두 개 자막이 같이 들어있는데 VLC가 앞에 있는 영어만 보여줍니다.
<jincreator> 진짜 갑니다.
<hacking_u> 어이쿠
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 그런데요, vlc는 제가 해보니까 폰트 설정을 기억을 못하더라고요
<hacking_u> 그것때문인듯도 하고
<hacking_u> 인코딩을 바꿔도 되었다 안되었다 하는 듯.
<hacking_u> smplayer는 인코딩하고 폰트 딱 바꿔주면 바로 걍 확 되는데요
<hacking_u> 흠냐
<drake_kr> imsu :: 모르겠고 내일 오던가염 뿌우
<drake_kr> 통합자막 vlc로 나오는게 꽤 되는디
<drake_kr> 보통은 그냥 moviest로 봐라는게 답변 -.-
<drake_kr> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=kyoungseop&logNo=140128942462
<kizace> 저는 우분투로 영화 보는건 이미 포기해버렸는데 ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> kizace, smplayer로 잘 됩니다 ㅋ
<hacking_u> 오호라
<hacking_u> cmp
<kizace> 아 smplayer 로 잘되나용? ㅎㅎ 근데 지금 그것보다 먼가 버벅거려서;;; wine 로 음악플레이어를 굴리고 있는데 그러때문인지
<hacking_u> ...
<kizace> 그래픽드라이버 문제같기도 하구요 오픈 드라이버가 좋다 해서 설치했는데 ㅠㅠ 상용 드라이버 보다 더 버벅거리는거 같은 느낌도 받구요..
<hacking_u> 저는 지난번에 gnome3 깔고 나서 웹브라우징할때마다 느려지던데
<hacking_u> 그래서 KDE4로 갈아탔어요
<kizace> 움.. 아직 리눅스 초보라 .. 그분3에서 KDE로 넘어가는 법은 모르고 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 뭔놈이 그놈이요?
<drake_kr> "저기 맞고있는 저분이 다녀오라고 했습니다"
<kizace> 음?;;;
<kizace> 드레이크님 .. 말에는 뭔가 심오한 ...
<drake_kr> 이등병이 px 갔다왔는데 분위기가 좋지 않을때 하는 말입니다
<imsu> kizace: 사탄의 손길에 빠져드시면 안됨~
<kizace> 아 사탄인가요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> drake_kr = 사탄임 ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 살려주세요................................................................................
<kizace> 부끄럽지만.. 군대를 안가봐서 ..
<imsu> yemharc: 코딩해 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아니 애들 갈궈! 빨리 하라고
<imsu> 요래 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu, 저 3시까지 야근할듯요
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 내일 살아돌아오시면 저녁에 또
<imsu> yemharc: 그 때까지 애들 못가게 잡아 놓으삼 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 반수는 가고 팀장급은 눈치보고 있음
<yemharc> 근데 나 사원 (........)
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그래도 갈궈요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그래야 안시킴 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 시키는건 이사급 orz
<imsu> 잡 분배도 갈구는 사람의 몫 아닌가요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> imsu :: 정답
<imsu> 안되는거 알지만 일단 시켜놓고 보면 헤헤
<yemharc> imsu, drake_kr 분배했더니 요꼴이잖슴
<yemharc> (........................)
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 갈구는 사람이 분배한것 맞는가요
<yemharc> 돈주는 사람이 분배하고 갈구는 사람이 책임지고 있어요
<yemharc> (....)
<imsu> yemharc: 그럼 갈구는 책임으로서 돈주는 사람의 백을 업고 돈주는 사람이 이리 시켰다 하여 못가게 하삼 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그래서 팀장급이 눈치만 보고 있어요
<hacking_u> kizace, KDE4로 넘어오는 게 Gnome 3 까는 것보다 훨 쉬워요 기본패키지니까...
<imsu> 블랙회사는 예밀님 혼자로도 충분히 만들 수 있을 거 같은데요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> kizace, 그냥 sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop 이면 장땡
<yemharc> imsu, 위아래 쌍으로 능력없어서 블랙홀 회사일듯요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> kizace, 대신 프로그램 연결이 kde 기반으로 많이 가니 조심해야되니다.
<imsu> yemharc: 어차피 갈구든 혼자 해결하든 일 다 끝나면 공은 딴놈이 가로 챕니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 임수는 내일 일있나
<imsu> drake_kr: 알면서~~~~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 움....
<imsu> 미워 죽겠어 ㅋ
<yemharc> imsu, 전에 한번 말했듯이..........전 일단 소속이 기술[지원]팀이라 항상 그 꼬라집니다
<drake_kr> kizace님은 어디세요?
<yemharc> 그나마 이사급들이 제 사정 알고나 있으니 넘어가는거죠
<kizace> 저는 대한민국 안에 서울이라는 곳에 서식하고 ㅇ있습니다;;
<drake_kr> 서울이 다 kizace님 땅인가요
<drake_kr> 워.. 부자
<kizace> KDE 기반으로 가면은 우분투에서 사용하는 프로그램이랑은 많이 다른가요?
<kizace> 훗 +_+ 부러워 하셔도 되요
<imsu> yemharc: 글쎄요 계속 징징대면 이사들도 싫어 할테니 일단 살생부를 하나 만드세요 ㅋㅋ 출퇴근 시간 몰래 적어버리면???? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 난 책임회피 고고씽~ ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu, 징징대지는 않아요. 그냥 항상 언제나 대부분의 보고가 저한테서 올라가니까
<drake_kr> kizace :: 노원구 근처면 내일 잠시 놀러오시죠 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이젠 대표이사도 하루 한번씩 와서 인사(아는척?) 하고 갈 정도는 되네요
<kizace> 헙.. 저는 은평구 쪽이여서요^^
<kizace> 절 무서운곳에 데리고 가시려는...
<drake_kr> imsu는 매일 무서운 곳에 온다능!
<kizace> 헉 매일 무서운곳... 이군요 노원구 근처라는 곳은..
<drake_kr> 강제로 고기를 섭취시킵니다
<kizace> 무서운 곳이지만 왠지 그 곳은... 천국이구나
<imsu`> 아씨 또 언제 팅겼대 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> 방금
<kizace> 오늘의 과제는 mirc클라이언트를.. 설치하기
<imsu`> 역시 남의 회선은 몰래 쓰는게 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<kizace> 음 저도 KT회선 한 3년 정도 무료로 사용...
<drake_kr> kizace :: 리눅스라면 empathy를 걍 쓰시던가 xchat 설치하셔서 쓰시던가.. 하셔요
<kizace> 지금은 xchat 를 사용 하고 있는데요 제가 mirc에 적응이 되나서 그런지 타일 배치가 눈에 익어서 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 그럴리없겠지만 저와같은 콘솔유저시라면 irssi 추천요
<kizace> 우분투 유저 입니다;; xwindow 없으면 아무것도 할수없는 아직 꼬꼬마 유저 구요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음? 뭔가 바뀐것 같은데
<ihavnoth> xwindow없으면 별로 할게 없죠....
<drake_kr> 전 xwindow만 나오면 정신을 못 차립니다..
<kizace> 제가 우분투를 설치하고 일주일만에 다시 우분투를 제설치하는 고난의 격으면서 .. Xwindow 의 소중함을 깨닳았다는..
<kizace> compiz 설정을 잘못 만져서 상단이랑 좌측에 있어야할 바가 없어져서 ㅠㅠ 정말 아무것도 할수 없었어요
<kizace> 터미널 여는데만 한시간 넘게 걸렸다는... 웹브라우저 하나 여는데 1시간 20분..
<imsu``> 아놔 왜케 튕기냐 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<kizace> 터미널의 웹 도움말이 너무 고마웠었죠 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> kizace: emacs 추천이요~~ ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 악마
<kizace> emacs요?
<imsu> 누구처럼 사탄은 아님 헤헤
<kizace> 음.. 그건 어디서 설치하는걸까요? 시냅틱에서 찾아야 할라나?
<drake_kr> 일단 시냅틱이든 어디든 있는데요
<imsu> kizace: http://zyo-zyo-textcube.blogspot.com/2011/05/emacs-irc-erc.html
<imsu> 안되면 나도 모름~ 일단 나는 성공~ ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 이맥스는 찌질하게 생긴 프로그래머들이 막 키보드 단축키 미친듯이 눌러대면서 쓰는 에디터인데요....
<drake_kr> 악마
<kizace> 네이버 카페 발췌
<kizace> 저한테 너무 어려운걸 권유 하지마세요 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 밤마다 닉네임 생각하면서 작두를 타버릴지 모른답니다..
<imsu> kizace: 저 찌질하게는 안생겼고 ( 혼자생각;; ㅠ.ㅠ) 프로그래머 아님 ㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 축시 참베는 서비스 입니다..
<drake_kr> 무속인리눅서라니
<drake_kr> 레어템이다
<imsu> ?? 무속인 리눅서요?
<kizace> 헉 .. 무속인...
<imsu> 누구?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 전 아직 신도 안내린.. 사이비...
<imsu> /ㅜ
<kizace> 다만 촉이좀 있어서 ㅋ
<imsu> 여기 안계신분 한분 애인이 무속인인데;; 흠~~
<imsu> 그분은 아니신거 같고 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> ㅎㅎㅎ
<kizace> 전 그냥 일반인 이예여 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 하드정리하는데 하루죙일걸리네..
<kizace> 제발 저의 개그를 개그로만 받아주세요
<drake_kr> kizace :: 제가 개그쳤는데 다큐로 보셔서 그런거잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 아 다큐를 좀 좋아라 해서 ^^
<drake_kr> 저도 다큐 좋아합니다
<drake_kr> 특히 NASA쪽에서 나온것
<kizace> 저도 지구과학이나 우주과학 좋아해요 ㅎ
<imsu> 잉~ 아아니 이게 무슨 절대값이 음수로 나온 소리다냐!!!!!
<drake_kr> 천문학
<drake_kr> imsu :: 천문학은 심오햐
<kizace> 가끔 미친척하고 물리학쪽도 보는데;;;
<kizace> 시작하고 20분안에 잠들어 버리던가...
<kizace> 눈이 @_@ 이렇게 바뀌어 버리는
<imsu> drake_kr: 천문학이라~~ ㅠ.ㅠ;; 차라리 물리가 낫지 않나요?
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그래도 천문학은 볼거리가 좀 많잖음
<drake_kr> 네뷸라라던가
<imsu> 천문학 볼라치면 제가 화성인된 기분;;
<drake_kr> 백색왜성이라던가..
<drake_kr> 백색왜성은 굉장히 비싸겠지?
<drake_kr> 별 전체가 다이아몬드
<kizace> 백색왜성!
<kizace> 넬의 노래가 먼저 떠오르는
<kizace> 앗 드디어 ㅠㅠ mirc 찾아버렸다는 ...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 비싼거 샀더니 빛의 속도로 가야한대~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> mirc? milk?
<kizace> (__*);
<drake_kr> 흠.. 일단 우주로 나가면 무중력상태니까
<imsu> 일단 빛의 속도는 가능할거 같은데요~
<drake_kr> 이동할때 다른 영향을 안 받는거고
<kizace> 음..
<kizace> 지금 인간이 만든 이동수단중
<drake_kr> 마찰력 없고 감속이 거의 없으니 시간이 좀 걸리더라도 계속 가속하면 빛의 속도는 가능한걸까
<kizace> 우주에서 가장 빨리 이동할수 있는 속도가..
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<kizace> 시속 58,000 km 던가 할껀데요
<imsu> 가속장치 ㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 그이상 속도가 안늘꺼예여
<hacking_u> drake_kr, kizace, 태양풍 입자를 이용해서 가속하면
<hacking_u> 빛의 속도의 70~80%까지 도달할 수 있다고 들었습니다만
<kizace> 저 속도두 행성 궤도 탄력으로나
<imsu> hacking_u: 그냥 핵발전기 돌려요 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 아직은 이론으로만 가능한거 아닌가용?;
<imsu> 뒤에 우라늄 방사능 팍팍 쏘면 될듯 ㅋ
<hacking_u> imsu, 핵발전기로 아무것도 못해요;;;;; 진공이라;
<kizace> 무엇보다 광속으로 움직이면 .. 분자가 바뀐다고 들은거 같은데
<hacking_u> kizace, 실현 가능한 이론으로 알고 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 광속으로 움직여본적이 없으니 그런거겠지요
<hacking_u> kizace, 너비 10km짜리 돛이어야 된다던데<
<imsu> hacking_u: 핵 에너지를 가속 장치의 에너지원으로 쓴다는데 안되나요?
<hacking_u> kizace, 광속이 아니라 광속보다는 느리다고요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 흠..
<imsu> kizace: 광속으로 움직이면 에너지 분출 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> hacking_u, 작용 반작용으로 밀어낼 것이 없... 폭발시켜서 핵 에너지 연로 자체를 뒤로 밀어버리거나 하면 가능
<hacking_u> 헉
<hacking_u> 왜 나를 멘션....
<imsu> E = 엠씨 스퀘어
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 저는 어쨋든 지금 가야되요....
<hacking_u> 되>돼
<drake_kr> 오 맞춤법좀 하는데
<imsu> 가도 되 <> 돼
<hacking_u> E=m*c^2
<imsu> 요
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 공부 할 땐 엠씨스퀘어~
<hacking_u> 여튼 갑니돠 ㅋ
<imsu> 공부하면 밥상의 반찬이 잘나옴 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 반찬은 에너지원
<imsu> 따라서 E = 엠씨스퀘어
<imsu> 내가 미쳤구나~~~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> ¿ì¿Õ+_+ mirc´Ù ¤¾¤¾
<imsu> 오늘도 멋진 물리학 이론 해결!@ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> kizace: 글씨가 깨지는데요 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> Àú..Àú Àá½Ã¸¸¿ä ¤Ð¤Ð Áö±Ý ÇѱÛÀÌ ±úÁ® º¸¿©¼­ ¤Ð¤Ð
<imsu> 깨집니다
<imsu> <kizace> Àú..Àú Àá½Ã¸¸¿ä ¤Ð¤Ð Áö±Ý ÇѱÛÀÌ ±úÁ® º¸¿©¼­ ¤Ð¤
<imsu> Encoding -> UTF-8
<kizace> À½ ±Ùµ¥ ÀÌ°Ô ±×°Ô ¾ø³×¿ä ¤¾¤¾
<kizace2> 우엉 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 아인슈타인은 수학을 잘 못해서 조금?고생했다고한다
<drake_kr> http://sweetcherry.tistory.com/entry/E-mc2%EC%9D%B4-%EB%8F%84%EB%8C%80%EC%B2%B4-%EB%AD%90%EC%95%BC
<kizace2> kizace는 산수를 못해서 사는게 불편하다고 한다...
<kizace2> 젠장 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 영어 잘하는 jincreator님이다
<kizace2> 어서오세요 ^^
<jincreator> 응? 그게 누구죠?
<jincreator> 네, 감사합니다.
<drake_kr> 등호는 1543년에 나온 기호군요..
<drake_kr> 진짜 우리가 배우는 수학은 역사가 얼마 안되네..
<kizace2> 그럼 그 이전에 수학에는 등호가 없었다는 거네요
<drake_kr> 네.
<kizace2> 음 .. 왠지 그게 더 어려웠을꺼 같은 생각이 드는건 저 뿐일까요?ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 당연히 어려웠겠지요
<kizace2> 얼마나 쭈욱 늘어놨을까;;;
<drake_kr> 근데 제가 항상 후배들에게 이야기하는것중의 하나가..
<drake_kr> 1+1이 2가 확실한가? 에 대해서..
<drake_kr> 수학적으로는 1+1은 2지만 나머지 영역으로 들어가면 그게 아닐수도 있다.
<drake_kr> 라고 이야기를 해요
<kizace2> 아 그얘기는 저도 들은거 같아요
<kizace2> 1+1은 2지만 아닐수도 있다
<kizace2> 유리는 고채이지만 고채가 아닐수도 있다.. 라는것과 같은 맥락이려나?;;
<drake_kr> 그건 좀 아닌듯 하고요..
<jincreator> 6명의 사람들이 4시간동안 구덩이 2개를 팝니다. 3명의 사람들이 2시간동안은 구덩이 몇개를 팔까요?
<kizace2> 음 유리는 고체가 아니고 액체라고...
<kizace2> 증명해놓은걸 봐서 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아.. 그것도 맞겠네요
<kizace2> 증명하기 나름이니..
<kizace2> 수학은 이론을 수식으로 증명하는거자나요?
<drake_kr> imsu가 수학선생질 하는디..
<drake_kr> jincreator :: non-sence인가요?
<jincreator> 넌센스까지는 아닌 것 같군요.
<kizace2> 하나도 못판다 아닐까요?;;
<jincreator> 아닙니다.
<kizace2> 헛 아니군요...
<kizace2> 구덩이 깊이에 차이이려나..
<drake_kr> 한개 반?
<jincreator> 이건 실제로 해보면 알 수 있습니다.
<jincreator> 이게 힌트(...)
<jincreator> 아, 드라케님도 답이 아니에요.
<drake_kr> 한개?
<jincreator> 네, 1개입니다.
<kizace2> 헉-_-;
<jincreator> 구덩이 반개가 어딨어요?
<jincreator> 일단 파면 1지요.
<kizace2> 너무 단순해서 어려운 문제였다..
<drake_kr> ㅈㅅ
<shriekout> 1+1=3 이 될 수도 있습니다.
<shriekout> http://www.google.com/search?q=1%2B1%3D3&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&client=iceweasel-a
<shriekout> 0으로 나누는걸 허용하면 =33
<drake_kr> 어렸을때 공 가지고 1+1을 가르쳐주는데.. 저는 일반인이었고 다른 한 친구가 선생님한테 반기를 들었죠..
<jincreator> kizace2 님, 유리는 고체입니다. 단, 좀 특이한 상태이지요.
<jincreator> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%EB%B9%84%EA%B2%B0%EC%A0%95%EC%84%B1_%EA%B3%A0%EC%B2%B4
<drake_kr> 1+1은 1이라고..
<drake_kr> 찰흙으로 만든 두개의 공을 합해도 한개라고..
<kizace2> 아하
<kizace2> 그래서 유리는 고체이지만 고체라 할수 없다...
<kizace2> 애매한 답을 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 원래 사는게 애매한디
<shriekout> 전 인생자체가 애매해요... ㅠㅠ
<kizace2> 우어 ...
<kizace2> 1+1=3 을 증명한 식이..
<kizace2> 참으로 아름답네여;;
<kizace2> 베르나르 베르베르 영감은.. 그냥 소설만 쓰시지..
<kizace> 음 아얄은
<kizace> 이것으로 마무리 해야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 고기 드시러 가시는구나
<drake_kr> 맛나게 드세염
<kizace> 고기라뇨....
<kizace> 고기 안먹은지 너무 오래되서 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 물론 삼겹살을 기준으로 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 소고기는 꿈도 못꾸고..
<drake_kr> 음
<kizace> 눈물로 하루를 먹고 살아
<drake_kr> raging phoenix?
<kizace> 음?;;
<kizace> 레깅 피닉스?;;
<drake_kr> 눈물을 마시면 졸라 쎄지는 언니들이 나옵니다
<kizace> 네?;;; 그..그런 언니들이 있었군여
<drake_kr> http://pann.nate.com/video/212157944
<kizace> 서커스...
<kizace> 옹방 비슷한 영화 아닌가요?
<drake_kr> 비슷한영화여
<kizace> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 영화 키워드가 눈물
<drake_kr> 눈물 마시면 졸라쎄짐
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace2> ÁÁ¾Æ!
<kizace> -_-;;
<kizace> 이것도 안되는갑네 ㅠㅠ
<kizace2> 이번에는!
<kizace2> 좋아 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 짠
<kizace2> 아 죄송합니다 ㅠㅠ 마지막으로 성공  해버렸다는 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> ㅊㅋ
<drake_kr> 역시 눈물마시고 쎄진거?
<jincreator> 뭐하셨는데요?
<yemharc> 푸헐헐헐...............
<yemharc> 들어갔다 씻고 옷갈아입고 10시까지 재집합 OTL
<jincreator> (...)
<yemharc> ........침낭 하나 살까
<protochaos> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<protochaos> 하하
<protochaos> 계시네요..
<protochaos> 아무도 없을 걸로.. 생각을..
<protochaos> 했거든요
<Seony> protochaos: http://seowonjung.com/users/seowon/weblog/17df6/UbuntuKo_Rules.html 읽어주세요.
<yemharc> 뭐어, 주말이니까요
<protochaos> 아..
<protochaos> 또 ..에 대한 얘긴가 보네요.
<protochaos> 흠 unionfs 실험중인데..
<protochaos> 잘 될련가 모르겠넹 ㅋㅋ
<protochaos> yemharc님 명조글꼴 중에 쓸만한게 있나요?
<protochaos> 깔끔하게 보이는게 없어서 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 글쎄요... 전 그냥 나눔체 써서...
<protochaos> 나눔명조?
<yemharc> 네
<protochaos> 깔끔하게 보이나요?
<yemharc> 전 고딕파긴 합니다만
<yemharc> 나눔체는 대부분 깔끔해요
<protochaos> 그게 아니라 고딕은 깔끔한데
<protochaos> 명조체는 대부분.. 흐릿하거나..
<yemharc> 글씨가 이상하게 지저분하면 세션 로그인때 한국어가 [한국]하고 [대한민국] 붙은게 따로 있어요
<yemharc> 그거 두개 바꿔서 로그인 해보세요
<protochaos> 또는 깔끔하게 안보이더라구요
<protochaos> 엥?
<protochaos> 그건 뭐죠?
<yemharc> 29-lang하고 69-lang이 완전히 교체가 안된건지 가끔 발생하더군요
<jincreator> 11.04부터는 29 파일이 없는데요.
<yemharc> jincreator, 근데 언어팩 설치하면 29파일은 없는데 세션은 2개로 구분하더라구요
<jincreator> 그 두 세션마다 다른 글꼴 설정이 먹나요?
<yemharc> 대부분은 뭘 선택하든 상관없는데 전에 회사 데탑 밀고 재설치 할때엔 발생하더라구요
<jincreator> 11.04가요?
<yemharc> 아뇨, 글꼴 설정은 똑같은데 폰트 렌더링이 틀려져요
<yemharc> 11.04인데 발생 하기도 하고 안하기도 하고 해요
<protochaos> 29가 없는데 그게 먹힌다는 말씀?
<yemharc> 문제없던 놈이 갑자기 생기는 일은 없고
<protochaos> 왜 랜더링이 달라지죠?
<yemharc> 애초에 설치할때부터 그러는 경우가 가끔 있어요
<jincreator> 폰트 렌더링이라는 게 글꼴의 힌팅이 먹는 정도를 뜻하시나요?
<yemharc> 네
<protochaos> 아마 그럴것 같은데..
<protochaos> 진님도 명조 깔끔하게 나오나요?
<jincreator> 이상하군요. 힌팅 정도도 글꼴 설정 파일에 다 들어있을 뿐더러 루트 권한이 아니면 편집되지도 않는데...
<yemharc> 그냥 세션로그인서 바꾸면 해결되서 저도 원인찾기는 안해봤는데
<jincreator> 전 막눈이라 잘 모르겠네요(...)
<yemharc> 거기다 거의 일어나지도 않고요
<protochaos> hintstyle, autohint 설정을 자꾸 바까봐도
<protochaos> 깔끔하지 않더라구요
<yemharc> 깨끗한가 아닌가 정도가 아니라 완전히 글꼴 자체를 제대로 안먹는 경우에 아까워요
<protochaos> 글꼴 자체가 제대로 안먹는다니 그건 어떤 말씀이신지
<protochaos> 아 막눈이 문제가 아니라
<protochaos> 예를 들면..
<yemharc> 그러니까 난 나눔고딕을 선택했는데 실제 적용되는 글꼴은 영어쪽의 바인딩이 걸린건지 아예 글꼴이라 부르기 민망한 도트덩어리가 출력되요
<yemharc> 글자인지만 간신히 알아볼 정도의
<protochaos> 예'' 라는 글자의 모음 부분이 하나는 두겹으로 보이고
<protochaos> 뭉그러진다고 할까나
<kizace> 움 이렇게도 가능하네;;
<yemharc> 제가 겪은 경우는 여튼 '폰트 설정 했는데 깔끔하게 안나오면' 저 두개를 갈아보니 정상적이더라........라는거군요
<jincreator> protochaos 님은 지금 은바탕 사용하시는 건가요?
<yemharc> 전 그래픽 관련은 문외한인지라
<protochaos> 아뇨
<yemharc> (폰트출력도 일단은 그래픽...)
<protochaos> 기본글꼴은 나눔고딕과 렉시새봄을 쓰는데..
<protochaos> 명조체가 마땅한게 없어서 지금은 우리바탕쓰고 있어요
<protochaos> 아니..
<protochaos> HCR바탕
<protochaos> 한컴뷰어에 들어있는거요
<protochaos> 나눔명조도 뭉게져보이구요
<yemharc> 아......
<jincreator> 저의 경우 잘 나오는 것 같네요. 최소한 "예" 자가 명확히 구별은 됩니다.
<drake_kr> 흠..
<protochaos> 조선일보 명조는 흐릿하거든요
<yemharc> 어쨌든 전 들어갔다 다시 재출근을...........orz
<drake_kr> ㅡ_ㅡ
<protochaos> 아 그래요?
<protochaos> 힌트설정이 어떠한가요?
<yemharc> drake_kr, 전에 주신 pc98게임 덕분에 위세가 살았습니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅅㅇ?
<protochaos> 글자는 autohint랑 hintstyle만 바까주면 되는거 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 게임 퍼블리싱 하겠다고 아무거나 막 주워오는 이사가 한명 있는데
<yemharc> 제가 pc98게임 연도랑 장르 제목까지 적어서 "이건 이 게임이랑 방식이 거의 똑같은데 진작에 사장된 장르다" 식으로 보고서 올려서
<yemharc> 줄줄이 퇴짜놓고 있는 중
<drake_kr> ...
<yemharc> 요 일주일 사이에 한 6개 퇴짜놨어요
<drake_kr> 다 했습니까
<drake_kr> 그겜을
<yemharc> 일단 절반 정도는 했네요
<yemharc> 했다고 해봐야 기동해서 1스테이지 해본 정도입니다만
<yemharc> <-일단 QA/QC니 게임은 많이 해봐야죠
<yemharc> 그래서 평소 업무환경이 지옥의 가마솥같은 풍경...........
<yemharc> 놋북에서 IRC nx98 썬더버드 크롬 피진 돌아가고
<drake_kr> 흠
<kizace> 전 오늘 하루종일 IRC랑 씨름만 하고 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 뭐.. pc98겜이 안 돌아가는 환경은 (현재) 거의 없응게요
<yemharc> 데탑 왼쪽 모니터에 크롬...에서 웹게임 7개, 오른쪽에 이클립스, 작업표시줄에 ... 으로만 나오는 수많은 txt와 xlss 문서들............
<kizace> 헉 웹게임 7개...
<yemharc> 거기에 주르륵 놓여서 게임이 돌아가는 스마트폰 평균 6대 (......)
<kizace> 제친구가 웹게임 개발쪽에서 일하고 있는데
<drake_kr> ...
<kizace> 무슨일 하시길래... 그렇게 많이 켜두세요?
<yemharc> 모바일 게임 회사요
<kizace> 아 그렇구나...
<yemharc> 이번에 웹게임도 하나 준비중이라............
<yemharc> 문제는 이렇게 지랄지뢀 해서 보고서 올려도 개발팀이 말을 안듣..........
<drake_kr> 하루종일 하드만 붙잡고 앉아있넹 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 용량 얼마 되지도 않는데..
<drake_kr> 하드 5개론 부족한가..
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ;;
<drake_kr> 현재 5개 구성이
<yemharc> 2테라만 2개지 않아요?;;
<drake_kr> 500g+1t+2t+4t+4t
<yemharc> ............
<yemharc> 11.5TB인데 부족합니까?...............
<drake_kr> 넵
<drake_kr> pc98겜 가져가보셨으면서
<yemharc> ......................그건 그렇네요
<drake_kr> 일단.. 들어온건 잘 안 나갑니다..
<drake_kr> 2톤짜리 두개를 4톤으로 업글하자마자 거의 꽉 차가네요
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 여튼 전 들어갔다 옵니다아.......................
<yemharc> orz
<drake_kr> 넹
<yemharc> 다들 즐거운 주말 보내세요 :)
<jincreator> 네, yemharc님도 즐거운 주말 보내세요.
<drake_kr> 컴터가 나보고 양심이 있냐고 묻는데 뭐라 대답할까요
<jincreator> 컴퓨터가 뜬금없이 그건 왜묻나요?
<drake_kr> 새로 구성한 4t 디스크 꽉 찼어요..
<jincreator> ...염장질?
<drake_kr> 훗.
<jincreator> 대답 : 포맷
<drake_kr> pc98겜따위..
<drake_kr> 뭐, 외장하드 들고오시면 꽉 채워드릴수 있을것 같습니다..
<hanbin973> 아무리 생각해도 나는 Prog Rock 취향인가 보다. 끼야 >_<
<hanbin973> 라이브도 프로그레시브가 가장 간지나.
<hanbin973> 아레나 락하고 프로그가 짱인듯 =.= 눈이 즐겁네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 그런데 핑크 플로이드는 소속사가 어딘가요?
<hanbin973> 진님 안녕하세요 __
<hanbin973> 어 나가신거네 =.=
<hanbin973> 내가 살짝 맛이 갔었나봐 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 프로그레시브라..
<drake_kr> 꿈의극장으로 나열되는 분들 말씀하시는거군요
<Seony> 프로그레시브 하면 단연 꿈극장
<drake_kr> octavarium
<hanbin973> 꿈극장이 뭔가요/?
<drake_kr> ...
<hanbin973> 제가 아는 사람들은 핑크 플로이드랑 Yes 밖에 ㄷ
<drake_kr> prog rock 프로그레시브 말씀하시는거아니었음요?
<hanbin973> 네
<drake_kr> 그렇다면 단연 꿈극장은 아셔야는디
<Seony> 아직 SFAM을 안들어보셨군요...
<drake_kr> 저기다가 호 하나 집어넣으면 SPAM
<Seony> 음.. 근데 첨부터 SFAM을 들어보면 안되니까, 2집부터..
<drake_kr> image and words 좋죠
<hanbin973> 야튼자튼 락은 파생장르가 너무 많아서 햇갈림 =.= 뭐 노래야 좋으면 그만 ㄷ
<Seony> hanbin973: http://angelhalowiki.com/r1/wiki.php/%EB%93%9C%EB%A6%BC%20%EC%8B%9C%EC%96%B4%ED%84%B0?action=show&redirect=%EB%93%9C%EB%A6%BC%EC%94%A8%EC%96%B4%ED%84%B0
<hanbin973> 지금 듣고 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 에나위키라니..
<Seony> 근데 사실 프로그레시브는 악기연주 할 줄 모르면 이해하기 어려울텐데...
<Seony> 개인적으로 DT 멤버들이 늙어가는 것에 무척이나 마음아파하는 1인 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> "한국의 어린 학생들이 "드럼세탁기인가? 우리 오빠들보다 유명해요?" 하면서 동방신기와 비교했다는 에피소드도 있다고 한다."
<hanbin973> 제가 연주할줄 아는건 6년 배운 피아노가 전부에요 ㄷ 학교에서 갈쳐준 리코더랑 단소는 덤
<drake_kr> 왜 링크가 없지
<hanbin973> 뭐 저는 신경 안써요. 솔직히 아이돌이 인기 있는게 납득이 되요. 외모는 다 준수함 ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 전 아이돌은 좋아하는 애들이 좀 있는데
<drake_kr> YG 애들이 그나마 좀 나은듯
<drake_kr> 하지만 걔들도 애기들은 애기들
<hanbin973> 그런데 개인적인 견해로...
<Seony> 포트노이 탈퇴하고 누가 들어갈까 걱정스러웠는데 더 뛰어난 드러머가 들어왔군요.
<hanbin973> 야동보는게 아이돌 공연하는것보다 훨 낫다고 생각하는 1인 ㄷ
<Seony> 7명의 초특급 드러머의 오디션이라... ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 그런데 프로그가 왜 악기를 모르면 이해하기 어려운가요"
<Seony> hanbin973: 그건 제가 드린 엔하위키 페이지를 다 읽어보면 이해가 될 거에요.
<drake_kr> 일반인은 사실
<drake_kr> 걔들 연주가 뭐가 어려운건지 모르거든요
<hanbin973> 결론은 연주하기 존나 어렵다. 던데...
<hanbin973> 그거랑 악기 연주할줄아는거랑 무슨 상관있나요? 듣는입장에서는 걍 노래 좋으면 장땡인데 ㄷ
<Seony> 악기를 연주할 줄 모르면, 왜 드림씨어터가 위대한지, 그들의 앨범이 프로그레시브 메탈의 역사에 절대적인 위치에 서있는지를 모르는 거죠.
<drake_kr> 그래도, 몰라도 좋죠
<Seony> 음악이야 개인취향이니까 왈가불가할 수 없는 것이지만, 프로그레시브는 단어가 갖는 의미 자체부터가 악기연주를 할 줄 알아야죠.
<hanbin973> 위대함 같은건 관심없고 노래는 굉장히 좋네요 ㄷ
<drake_kr> 컴터를 잘해야 리눅스를 쓰는건 아니잖아요
<hanbin973> 그런데 상업성을 탈피한 순수한 예술성을 추구하는 락이 프로그레시브인데 실제로 예술성 빨로 많은 인기를 모으는거 보면 =.=
<drake_kr> 리눅스 쓰다보니 컴터를 잘하게 되고 그러는 분들도 있고..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 리눅스로 비교하자면, 왜 리눅스가 윈도우보다 뛰어난지 이해할 수 있는 차이랄까...
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 전 윈도우 유저인데!
<hanbin973> 리눅이 윈도우즈한테 딸리는건 어플이 없어서 ㄷ
<Seony> 그냥 음악이나 듣고 웹서핑이나 하면, 윈도우나 리눅스나 무슨 차이인지 모르지만,
<Seony> 터미널을 쓰고 유닉스 명령어를 쓸 줄 알고 하면 왜 리눅스가 뛰어난지 알 수 있게 되죠.
<hanbin973> 프로그래밍하는데는 이만한게 없어 ><
<hanbin973> 터미널이 손에 붙으면
<hanbin973> 굉장히 편하죠 =.=
<drake_kr> 아 근데 단점이 있어요
<Seony> hanbin973: 위대함에는 관심이 없다고 하니까 길게 얘기 안하겠지만요, 드림씨어터는 20세기를 통틀어서 가장 위대한 메탈 뮤지션 중 하나에요.
<hanbin973> gui 도 기능이 많아지면... 결국은 복잡해질 수 밖에 없어서 명령어 두드리면 팍팍 바로 뜨니까...
<drake_kr> 터미널을 이용하게 되면 그래픽카드랑 모니터 안사도 된다고 생각했는데 키보드를 사게 되더군요
<hanbin973> 힘이 존재한다는 것을 우리는 그것의 효과인 가속도에서 알고 있듯이 밴드의 위대함은 그 밴드의 결과인 노래에서 알 수 있죠. 노래가 좋은걸 보니까 확실히 수준급의 밴드인것은 느낍니다.
<drake_kr> 오~ 물리드립
<Seony> 3집에 수록된 Erotomania라는 노래를 음악하는 사람들한테 들려주면, 무아지경에 빠져들 정도죠...
<hanbin973> 제가 그래서 아이돌 가수들 까는걸 그만뒀죠 =.=
<Seony> 왜냐면, 저걸 어떻게 연주하지? 라는 생각 밖에 안들거든요...
<Seony> 빠르게 연주하거나 속주가 화려하거나 그런 게 아니라,
<drake_kr> nightmare to remember 몇번을 들어도 잘 안 질려요
<Seony> 박자가 변화무쌍한 게, 연주는 그렇다치고 작곡부터가 이해가 안가는 경지의 노래거든요...
<drake_kr> 저 이런거 좀 잘 질리는 타입인데.. -ㅅ-
<Seony> 저는 SFAM 대사를 거의 다 외울 정도 ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 퀸 다 지르고 나면 드림띠어터 부터 사질러야겠군요 =.=
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 달리자 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> hanbin973: SFAM이라고 해서, 하나의 노래가 1시간 20분 정도 되는 앨범이 있어요... 나중에 그거 들어봐요.
<Seony> 스토리도 아주 복잡한 게, 거의 영화를 보는 수준이죠.
<hanbin973> 옛날에 클래식을 좋아했던것도 그 오묘함 때문이고... 요즘 프로그에 빠져드는것도 그때문인 것 같습니다. 저는 가벼운 음악보다는 깊은 음악이 더 좋은것 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 원래 메탈 듣는 사람들의 최종 종착지가 재즈거든요. 재즈의 세계는 참 어렵고 오묘하더라구요.
<Seony> 그런 면에서 나가수의 BMK 곡들은 대부분 수준급이었는데..
<drake_kr> 전 좀 덜 가서 퓨전재즈.. ㅠ
<hanbin973> 음;;;
<hanbin973> 배터리 딸린다고 노트북이 그러네....
<hanbin973> 이제 헤비메탈 접고 프로그나 들어야지 =.=
<Seony> 아... 간만에 드림씨어터 노래 듣고싶구나...
<Seony> TOT도 좋고, BCSL도 좋은데...
<hanbin973> 이유는 모르겟지만 락 들으면 덕후 취급하네요. 사람들이 =.=
<hanbin973> 그런데..
<hanbin973> 예전에 박석재 원장님이 강연할때 간적이 있는데..
<hanbin973> 스페이스 락은 대체 뭔가요 =.=??
<drake_kr> ...
<hanbin973> 우주 음악뭐 어쩌고 저쩌고 하시던데
<drake_kr> 그게뭐지..
<drake_kr> 아 갑자기 생각이 안나네
<hanbin973> 뭐라고 하셧더라... 송유근군이  물리학자 아니면 우주 음악을 하는 사람이 되었음 한다고 했었던가 =.=
<hanbin973> Seony 님은 아시는거 없으세요?
<Seony> 스페이스락이요?
<hanbin973> 네
<Seony> 원래 음악장르는, 이름 짓는 사람 맘대로 갖다붙이기 때문에 그런 건 신경 안써도 되요.
<Seony> 그냥 신조어 쯤으로 생각하면 되는 정도.
<hanbin973> 특별히 물리학적, 우주론적 요소가 있는줄알았는데 =.= 아쉽넹
<drake_kr> 뭐 대충 put your hands up on detroit같은건가..
<Seony> 내가 집에서 악기갖고 대충 띵까띵까 한 다음에, "이건 하우스 락이다" 라고 말하면, 새로운 장르의 탄생!!!
<Seony> 뭐 거진 이런 셈이라, 이상한 장르의 구분은 굳이 신경쓰지 않아도 되요.
<drake_kr> 아 트랜스 같은건가보네요
<drake_kr> 아 막귀로는 coal chamber도 굉장히 좋네요 ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 언젠가부턴가.. 뭔가를 새로 만드는 사람이 되고 싶었는데 =.=
<drake_kr> 내가 새로 만들었다! 싶으면 이미 한놈이 있는 더러운 세상
<hanbin973> 내가 만들었으면 그게 즐거울뿐 =.= 어짜피 돈 벌려고 시작한거 아니면 그닥 기분 나빠할것도 없죠
<drake_kr> 하지만 시도 그 자체만으로도 충분한 밑바탕이 됩니다.
<kizace> 어서오세요
<kizace> 어서오세요
<kizace> hello
<kizace> 움...
<kizace2> ghgh
<kizace2> ȣȣ
<kizace2> 움.
<kizace> !자동조인
<kizace> !자동조인
<kizace> 어서오세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2011-07-16
<kizace> 어서오세요~
<kizace> 어서오세요~
<kizace> 어서오세요
<hacking_u> 안녕하세요
<kizace> 오늘은 드레이크님이 안계신가?
<kizace> 움...
<max> ?
<drake_kr> 음?
<ndsin> 좋은 토요일입니다
<ndsin> 택배가 안왔을뿐...
<shriekout> 성인용품이 아직 도착 안했나 보군요...
<shriekout> ndsin, 주문시에 남기고 싶은 말에...
<shriekout> http://twitaddons.com/pic/detail.php?id=7736554
<shriekout> 이런거 주의하삼 =3
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 돈이 엄써서 못삼니다 ㅜㅜ
<shriekout> 돈... ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> 집에서 반찬 택배가 와야하는데
<ndsin> 오늘 안오면 월요일ㄴ라 오는데 ㅡㅡ;;
<ndsin> 받을사람이 엄슴;
<shriekout> ...
<ndsin> 거기다가 반찬이라 다 망가질듯;
<shriekout> 월요일까지 가버리면... 상하지 않을까요...
<shriekout> ...
<ndsin> 어쩌죠 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 아 ㅜㅜ
<shriekout> 오후쯤에 도착하겠죠...
<shriekout> 전화 한 번 해보세요
<ndsin> ㅜㅜ
<shriekout> 오늘 출발 안했다면... 택배회사에 직접 받으러 간다고...
<ndsin> 운송장 알아낼려고 집에 전화했는데 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 집에 아무도 없나봐요;;
<shriekout> ...
<bundo> 자자 장가들 갑시더 ~~
<bundo> shriekout 8월 정기 세미나 부산서 한당 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 오
<ndsin> 부 to the 산
<shriekout> 언제 합니까?
<bundo> 8월27일 부산정보산업진흥원
<bundo> 에서 조금하고 바로 해운대로 직행?
<shriekout> 8월 말!
<kizace> 아앗 안녕하세요
<ndsin> 반찬 택배 왔습니다!! 아 살았다...
<drake_kr> 흥
<ndsin> 집에서 감자도 캤는데 조금 보내달라고 했는데 오늘 못받았으면 다 상할뻔했는데
<ndsin> 다행이네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 쪄드시게요?
<ndsin> 쪄서도 먹고 감자전 해서도 먹고요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 엔신님도 네이버키친을 이용하세요? ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ndsin, 노트북 벌써 사셨다고 얘기들었습니다. ㅎㅎ 담주에 뉴맥북에어 뜬다는 소문 났는데...
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 네 싱크패드 샀습니다
<kizace> À½?
<kizace> 드레이크님+_+
<kizace> 저 어제 죽을뻔... ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> 싱크패드 샀더니 맥북에어에 대한 기대치가 많이 줄었어요 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 아니 이미 죽어있는 ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> 그런데 자꾸 부팅이 잘 안되고 있는 .........................
<kizace> 왠지 맥북은 다른 노트북에 비해.. 좋을꺼 같은 느낌...
<ndsin> 하드 인식에 문제가 좀 있는거 같던데... 어쩔땐 인식을 못해서 두세번 부팅을 해야 인식하더라는..........
<kizace> AS 맞겨야 하는 문젲 아닌가요ㅕ?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅅㅇ? kizace :: 뭔일있어요!?
<ndsin> 그래서 좀 지켜보고있습니다 ㅜㅜ
<kizace> 우분투님께서 침묵 하시고... 새벽에 다시 설치....
<ndsin> 명확한 상태 확인이 되어야 a/s할지 말지 결정할것같아서요 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 어제 갑자기 다운됨과 동시에 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 제탓인가요 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 잠시 반찬좀 정리하고 오겠습니다
<kizace> 아뇨 -_-;; 제가 어제 오픈 드라이버 삭제하고 상용 드라이버 설치를 감행했는데;;
<kizace> 리붓하면서 컴이 부팅이 안되더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 오픈드라이버 상용드라이버라면.. ati인가..
<kizace> 넴
<kizace> 터미널 들어가서 상용 드라이버 지우고 오픈 드라이버 설치를 다시 했는데도 뭐가 꼬였는지 안되고 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> ati는 런치패드가 없던가..
<kizace> 그 드라이버 문제있는지 제설치 하는거 있자나요? 안전몯드 같은거 그거두 돌려봤는데 역시 안되서 재설치 감행했습니다..
<kizace> 보름도 체안되서 두번째 제설치 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 흠..
<kizace> 와인으로는 두가지 프로그램을 돌리면 하나가 먹텅이 되는 경우가 있네여
<kizace> 시스템 트레이에서 반응도 없고 움...
<drake_kr> kizace :: 가능하면 설치는 자주 안하는게 좋다는 생각이시군요.. 저도 그렇습니다..
<kizace> 예~~전에 8.04 쓰던게 아직 익숙한지 유니티는 적응이 안되는
<kizace> 아 그런가요?;;
<kizace> 완전 파티션을 날리고 새로 설치하는건데도 안좋을까요ㅕ?
<drake_kr> 물론 설치할땐 그렇게 해야 하는데..
<drake_kr> 가능하면 재설치를 안 하려고 해서요.. 저는..
<drake_kr> 윈도우도 마찬가지고..
<kizace> 아..
<drake_kr> 한번 깔면 쓸라고 까느건데
<drake_kr> 써야지..
<kizace> ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 일단 부팅이 안되는지라 ㅠㅠ 그놈 디스플레이 에서 실패가 떠버리 더라구용 ;;;
<drake_kr> 업데이트도 사실 안 하고..
<kizace> 아 업뎃도 안하세요? 전 항상 최신버전 유지자 인데;;
<drake_kr> 어느정도 쓸만한 수준이 되얏다 하믄 걍 -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 최신버전 깔면 재부팅해야돼서
<kizace> 움
<drake_kr> 컴터 껏다켰다 하면 최신버전유지가 좋죠
<kizace> 아 .. 항상 켜두세요?
<drake_kr> 필리핀에 있을때 안끄고 560일 버틴놈도 있었슴다
<kizace> 헐-_-;
<kizace> 560일동안 단한번도 안꺼지나요?;;
<drake_kr> 안꺼지더라구요
<kizace> À½ .. 그럼 컴퓨터에 무리가 안가려나?
<drake_kr> 그당시 다른것도 있지만 전기 상황이 아주 괴랄했죠
<kizace> 괴랄이라 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> UPS 라도 사용하셨나봐요
<drake_kr> ups가 무조건 붙어있어야 하는 상황이요
<kizace> 네네
<drake_kr> 서버로 돌리고 있었다고는 해도..
<kizace> 저야 파워ㅏ 유저가 아니다 보니까 ^^;
<drake_kr> 560일은 꽤나 많이 버틴듯 싶어요
<kizace> 사실 리눅스 설치해서 딱히 할것도 없구요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 전 엄청 많은걸 했는데..
<drake_kr> 모니터도 없는놈으로..
<kizace> 560일이면 근 2년간을 안끄고 버틴건데;; 리붓팅 하면서 운명하는건 아닐까 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 모니터 없는 놈으로요?
<kizace> À½ 그럼 한번 연결해서 서버로만 사용하시는건가봐요?
<drake_kr> 설치할때 빼곤 모니터 잘 안 껴요
<kizace> 그럼 외부에서 접속하셔서 사용하시는거구요?
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 그래서 제가 cli 유저
<kizace> CLI 가 뭘까요;;?
<kizace> Ŭ라이언트 유저인가?
<drake_kr> 코만도 라인 인터페이스
<drake_kr> 잠쉬 장실점
<kizace> 넴
<kizace> À½ 역시 먼가 버벅이는 느낌을 버릴수가 없네;;
<kizace> 눈누난나~
<drake_kr> 근데 글씨가 많이 깨지네염
<drake_kr> 왜깨지지
<kizace> 저요?
<drake_kr> 네
<kizace> 움.....
<kizace> 지금 mirc로 접속해서 그런가봐요..
<drake_kr> 아무리 mirc라도..
<drake_kr> 요즘시대에 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 그게 뭐 라더라?
<kizace> mirc 가 utf-8 로 강제 인코딩을 해서
<kizace> 뭐 .. 어쩌구 하면서 스크립트 만드는 분들이 정신 없던데 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 지금도 깨지나용?
<drake_kr> 가끔 깨져용
<drake_kr> 깨지면 심하게 깨짐요
<drake_kr> 후음
<drake_kr> 하드 하나 더 살까...
<kizace> 전 NAS 사고싶던데;;
<drake_kr> NAS는 느려서...
<kizace> SSD PCI Ÿ입이 매우 끌리는;;
<kizace> 왠지 신세계를 맛볼수 있을꺼 같은 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 음.. 난 썬더볼트 외장하드 하나 사고싶은데..
<kizace> 글씨 계속 깨지면 말씀해주세요 다른걸로 접속 해야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 썬더볼트!!
<drake_kr> 발컨이냐? 에 대한 대답 : http://drake.kr/59353
<kizace> 헐 진정한 발컨이라~
<kizace> À½ 그럼 xwinidow 없이 사용하시면
<drake_kr> 네 지금방금 깨져서 나오네요
<kizace> 그냥 터미널 상태로 사용하시는건가요?
<kizace> 헉
<kizace> 그럼 전 다른것으로 ...
<drake_kr> À½ 그럼 xwinidow 없이 사용하시면 이렇게
<drake_kr> 나와요 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 제접속 했습니다 ^^
<drake_kr> xchat이 편해욤
<kizace> 요거도 신기해서 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭐에용?
<kizace> 아이폰 메시지 처럼 나오더라구요 말풍선 식으로
<drake_kr> empathy 인가..
<kizace> 음 뭐라고 설명을 해야할지
<drake_kr> 원래 기본 메신저 프로그램
<drake_kr> 인데 irc도 되는것
<kizace> 네 그거 맞아요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그것이 empathy
<kizace> 은근히 좋더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 기본프로그램이 꽤 좋아서 우분투가 편하다는 말을 많이 들어요
<drake_kr> 괜히 딴거 안 깔아도 되니까 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 움 그런거 같은데 역시 윈도우에 너무 적응이 되나서 그런지
<kizace> 윈도우에서 사용하던 프로그램을 버릴수가 없더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 예를들어서 irc 라던가 푸바 같은..
<drake_kr> 아 다음주면 또 김조한 노래 하나 더 들을수 있구나..
<drake_kr> foobar는 원래 리눅스..
<drake_kr> irc도 리눅스쪽에 클라이언트 엄청난데 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> foobar 리눅스버전은 없는거 같던데;;;
<drake_kr> 원래 죠 원래
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<kizace> irc 리눅스용 클라이언트 많긴 하더라구요 ^^ 다만.. 제가 타일식 배치를 좋아라 해서요 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 아 원래는 리눅스용이었구나.. 남아잇는게 없을줄이야 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 아 리눅스용이 아니라
<drake_kr> foo bar 라고 해서
<drake_kr> c언어 강의때 많이 쓰는..
<kizace> 아 전 뮤직플레이어 foobar ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> foo(int bar) { blahblah; } 이런식으로 많이들 활용하셔서 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 아 전 언어쪽은 전혀 ㅠㅠ 얼마전에 겨우 html만저본 1人
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> foobar를 저는 음악플레이어로 쓰는게 아니고 변환기로 쓰는뎅 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> ㅎㅎ 변환기로 쓰세요? 전 플레이어로 사용하고 있는
<kizace> 푸바 만한 플레이어를 아직 못봐서요 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 빠른 설정 기능 생기고 부터는 푸바 광팬 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 얼마전 갑자기 곰오디오가 짜증나서 winamp 잠깐 써볼려고 했는데 엄청난 무게로 인해서 다시 곰오디오 쓰고있어요
<kizace> 푸바가 음장이 좋다고 해야하나?
<drake_kr> 음
<kizace> 풍부한 느낌이 좋아서 푸바 애용중에 있죠 다른거 안건들요도 나름 좋아서 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 푸바가 좋은 이유는 한가지 딱 설명드릴수 있는게 있어요
<kizace> 어떤 거요?
<drake_kr> 푸바는 기본에 충실한 프로그램이에요
<drake_kr> 더이상 설명이 필요한지?
<kizace> 음악 플레이어 답다!
<ndsin> 저도 푸바 쓰는데
<ndsin> 가볍고 음악 재생 잘 되니까 씀
<kizace> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 요즘은 아이튠즈도 같이 씀
<drake_kr> 이런 푸바 빠들
<drake_kr> 푸바푸바푸바푸바
<kizace> 앗
<kizace> 드레이크님도 푸바 쓰시면서;;
<drake_kr> 하긴 가끔 음악재생 하긴 하는군요
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> MSX시절 음원 듣고 싶을때..
<kizace> 리눅스용 음악 플레이어 마땅히 맘엥 드는 게 없어서 ...
<drake_kr> a88 재생되는게 foobar밖에 없어요..
<kizace> 미디어 라이브러리 기능이 강해야 하는데!!
<drake_kr> 전 리눅스용 음악 플레이어는 moc 써요
<kizace> MOC요?
<drake_kr> 네
<kizace> 라이브러리 기능 좋은가요?
<drake_kr> 음.. 그거밖에 쓸 수 없다고 해야 하나..
<kizace> 전 라이브러리 전체를 불러와서 듣는 편이라...
<drake_kr> ... 일단 콘솔용입니다..
<kizace> 폴더별 정리+_+ 매우 소중한..
<kizace> 콘솔....
<drake_kr> 콘솔에서 웹브라우저도 보고
<drake_kr> 별것 다 합니다
<kizace> 그게 너무 신기한...
<kizace> 콘솔상에서 웹브라우저가 보이면...
<drake_kr> 하긴 제가 무선랜 잡는것부터 키보드로 들어가니 첨보는 분들은 신기해합니다
<kizace> 일반 웹브라우저가 뜨는건가요?
<drake_kr> 당연히 텍스트죠
<kizace> 아... ㅌ텍스트만 보이는거구요?
<drake_kr> 네
<kizace> 사진 같은건 어떻게 보세요? 따로 뷰어로 보시는건가요?
<drake_kr> 아뇨 그런거 볼일 있을땐 데탑
<kizace> 아하;;
<drake_kr> 굳이 볼일 없으면 그냥 lynx
<kizace> 역시 렙탑이 하나 있어야 겠군 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 제가 아톰을 쓰는데..
<drake_kr> 갑자기 짜증나면 OS를 갈아엎기도 좋고..
<kizace> 움 ....
<kizace> 넷북 하나 구매해서 사용할까 했는데 맥북을 봐서 맥북을 질러야지 했는데;;;; 둘다 포기한
<kizace> 생활고에 시달리니 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 제것은 지금 30만원도 안 할텐데..
<kizace> 쓸대없이 눈만 높아서요 .. 기왕사는거 좋은거 사자 주의라 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그럴바엔 병이시군요
<drake_kr> 그러다가 넽붘에서 시작해서 바이오까지 가죠..
<kizace> 사실 바이오 보구있었...다능 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> Z138요?
<kizace> 뒷주머니에 들어가는 코딱지만한 바이오 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 에이 그런것 말고요
<drake_kr> Z138 정도 되는것
<drake_kr> 13인치는 돼야죠
<kizace> 들구 다니기 편한놈으로 보구 있었거든요 그당시엔
<drake_kr> 밧데리 아답타 포함 무게 1.4kg
<kizace> 근데 아무리 생각해도 제 덩어리를 생각했을때 그건 좀 ;;;
<kizace> 손이 여자 발만한데-_-;
<kizace> 전화기 같은 느낌을 떨처낼수가 없었던 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아 RATM 참 좋아하는 그룹인데
<kizace> 우어+_+
<kizace> 로챠 형님 최고!!
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/59246
<kizace> 헐-_-;
<drake_kr> 손짤리고 산재못받은 사람들이 결성한 밴드
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 산재 대신 빌보드 1위 인가요?
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> RATM노래 가지고 참.. 공연도 하고 대회도 나가고 그랬었는데-_-;
<kizace> 기타랑 보컬이 가장큰 문제였던;;;
<drake_kr> 아니 뭐 아니까 그렇게 얘기하는거죠
<drake_kr> 어?
<kizace> 보컬은 저런 거친 보이스가 안나와서 문제고
<drake_kr> 전 20살때 metallica하고 in flames 카피요
<kizace> 기타는-_- 톤을 못잡으니 .. ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 지금은 완전 아저씨
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 메탈리카는 쉬엄쉬엄 장난으로 카피 했었구요 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 일본음악 위주로 하면서 ratm 껄로  ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 일본음악은 역시 비쥬얼이 되줘야-_- 한다는 생각에 그만...
<drake_kr> 몇년전인가요
<drake_kr> 지금?
<kizace> 그때가 고등학교때였으니까;;;
<kizace> 10년이 넘었네여 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 아 그럼 x-japan은 필수로 들어갔겠고
<drake_kr> lunar stein
<kizace> 네! ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 라르크랑
<drake_kr> l`arc~en~ciel
<kizace> 20대 들어와서 그냥 놀자 느낌으로 작업실만들어서
<kizace> 엘레가든  ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 일주일에 한번은 친구들 우루루 몰구 가서
<kizace> 맥주랑 치킨 피자 등등 사들고
<drake_kr> 나이먹으니 조수미 짱짱 되더군요..
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 전 아직도 거친음악이 좋아서리 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 거친음악 아직도 좋아하죠
<kizace> 요즘은 bullet for my valentine 들어요
<drake_kr> in flames는 그때부터 짱이었고
<kizace> m.c.r 도 듣고
<drake_kr> 제가 토하는 목소리가 좀 잘 나와서
<kizace> X 음악은 이제 못들어 주겠다는 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 토하면서 노래불렀죠
<kizace> 헐;;
<kizace> 그로울링이 되시나용?
<kizace> 전 절대 안나오던데 ㅠㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 지금은 재연하라면 안되죠
<kizace> 차라리 지르라면 지르고 말지..
<drake_kr> 헤드뱅
<kizace> 꾸어!! 는 안되요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그거 나오면 무조건 헤드뱅뱅
<kizace> 잠깐 muse 에 빠져서 ;;
<drake_kr> 20살때가 짱이었는데
<drake_kr> 팬클럽도 있었어요
<kizace> 기타 들처매고 띵가딩 하다 말고 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 오+_+
<kizace> 저희는 그런건 없었더랬져-_-;;
<drake_kr> 밴드 이름이 혼수상태였는데
<kizace> 딱히 실력이 좋은것도 아니고 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 팬클럽 이름이 '혈압올라'
<kizace> 저희 no names -_-;
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 아놔 혈압
<drake_kr> 근데 전 보컬이었음에도 불구하고 인기는 별로..
<drake_kr> 베이스하고 드럼이 인기가 많았어요
<kizace> 자고로 이뻐야 한다는 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아놔 밴드면 보컬하고 기타리스트 인기가 많아야 되는것 아님요?
<kizace> 왜요 X도 요시키가 제일 인기 많자나요 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 그담이 히데였고-_-;
<kizace> 고담이 베이스 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 베이스가 타이지 다음으로 누가 들어갔었죠?
<kizace> 인기도 꽃돌이 일때... ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 히스요
<drake_kr> 아 맞다
<kizace> 타이지 똘끼 부리다 처맞고 나갔자나요-_-;
<drake_kr> 참.. 여자애들 성향이 그랬었나..
<drake_kr> 전 머리염색하고 치장 열심히 하고 나와도
<drake_kr> 항상 인기있는놈들은 걍 검은머리에 평범한 외모..
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> ㅓ꽃돌이만 바라보는 더러운세상 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 하긴 그로울링이 비호감이긴 한가봐요?
<kizace> 거칠게 느껴지니까 ..
<kizace> 아무래도 ;;
<kizace> 요즘 홍대 가면 그로울링에 미쳐있는 여자들 많은데-_-;
<kizace> 꾸어~ 하면 꺄악~
<drake_kr> 홍대..
<kizace> 그것도 발성법이 있다던데;;
<drake_kr> 전 그런것 모르고 걍 했어요
<kizace> 목이 안쉬는 꾸오!
<drake_kr> 그래서 그랬나?
<drake_kr> 훩 훩 훩~
<kizace> 휡?
<drake_kr> 시작할때 그런소리부터 냈는데
<drake_kr> 아닌가
<kizace> 음....
<kizace> 그냥 꾸오~ 하던데 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 전 그로울링 보다는 샤우팅에 가까워서 ..
<drake_kr> 훩 훩 훩 꾸워워워워워워워
<kizace> 하이 그로울링이내 어쩌네 하지만-_-;;;
<kizace> 그냥 뷁가성
<drake_kr> 에이 그건
<kizace> 그리워요~ ㅋ
<drake_kr> 가성 그로울링?
<kizace> 아녀 ``
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 목소리가 좀 하이톤이라 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 확실히 그건 낮은소리로 해야해요
<kizace> 흑 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 아예 소리가 안나와요
<kizace> 억지로 하면 목아퍼서 콜록콜록;;
<drake_kr> master of puppets 하다가 목에서 피가 나온적도 있는듯요
<drake_kr> 저음이 힘들어서
<drake_kr> 가면서 계속 내려가잖아요
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 중반에 아주 처절해지는
<kizace> 전 마스터 보다는
<drake_kr> 근대 또 무대에서 할라믄 클라이막스 한 두배로 길게 할때도 있었으니..
<kizace> 크리핑 데떠!
<drake_kr> leper messiah
<drake_kr> havest of sorrow
<kizace> 음
<drake_kr> 당시엔 leper messiah 할때 옷도 신경써서 교주옷 입고 그랬는데
<drake_kr> 애들은 그거 모르더라고요
<kizace> 교주 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 그냥 거적으로 느꼈을지도 모르겟네요...
<drake_kr> 네 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 아까 플레이어 이름이 MSC 였던가요?
<drake_kr> moc요
<drake_kr> mocp
<kizace> 아..
<kizace> 콘솔 ㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 확실히 라이브러리는 강할듯..
<kizace> 도스 시절에 M-dir 을 보는듯한 +_+
<drake_kr> 리눅스도 mdir 있어용
<kizace> 헛
<kizace> 그냥 노틸러스에 ... 만족할래요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> drake_kr 예밀이 어디 갔남 전화도 안되넹?
<drake_kr> bundo :: 어제 오전 3시까지 야근한다고 했어요
<bundo> 컥컥 ~~ ㅎ
<drake_kr> 지금 뻗어있겠죠
<bundo> 오늘은 쉬남 ?
<kizace> ㅎ ㅏ 고기 먹고싶다 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> bundo :: 오늘 grr 우리집 올거 같은데 고기파티 함 하시죠
<bundo> 그러지 말고 중간쯤에서 어때?
<bundo> 구로 되지털서 명환이 만나거든
<drake_kr> 음
<kizace> 고기 파뤼!!!!
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> kizace님도 오시면 되겠네요
<kizace> 헙 ..
<kizace> 아녀요 전 다음번에 참여할께요 ^^
<kizace> 지금 생활고에 시달리고 있는 중이라.. 목에기름칠하면 내장이 놀래요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 근데 grr 이놈이 언제쯤 올려나..
<drake_kr> 집에서 먹는게 편한데.. 5근 3만원이면 되고..
<bundo> 서울도 비 많이 내리지?
<drake_kr> 네 많이 내리죠
<kizace> 비가 오다말다.. 완전 ;; 테러급이예요
<bundo> 내일부터 안오려나 음 ~
<kizace> 홍수 안나는게 신기할따름..
<kizace> 내일까지 오는거 아닌가아ㅛ?
<drake_kr> 비 그치자마자 찜통더위 시작되겠지..
<bundo> 쩝 ~
<kizace> 제가 지금 옥탑에서 생활하는데;;
<kizace> 오픈더 헬게이트 일듯...
<kizace> 고 투 더 헬;;;; 젭라 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 홍수걱정은 없겠으나 헬게이트겠네여
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 홍수 걱정은 없지만 서도 .. 7월 초에도 죽을뻔 햇는데;;
<drake_kr> 옥탑에 살면 일반적으로 에어컨이 없지라잉?
<kizace> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇죠 확실하게 더위를 느껴보는거죠
<drake_kr> 방에다 삼겹살 넣어두면 보쌈이 되고요?
<kizace> 음 엑자일 뮤직 플레이어도 괜춘하네;;
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 아니요
<kizace> 소금간을해야 베이컨이 된답니다..
<kizace> 수육이 되려면 물부터 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 잠자는게 가장 큰 고민이 되시겠네요
<kizace> 뭐 잠은 뜨거운물로 샤워 하고 나와서 바로 잠들면 감사한데;;;
<kizace> 그게 쉬운작업이 아니라 ㅎㅎ 선풍기 타이머 마춰놓구 자요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 전 불면증 있어서
<kizace> 잠들면 절대 안깨서
<drake_kr> 잠이 들면 깨진 않는데
<drake_kr> 잠자는게 힘들어요
<kizace> 움...
<drake_kr> 어디가서 못 자고 그런것도 없고
<kizace> 전 잠이 안올때는 다른거 안하구요
<drake_kr> 자면 안 깨고 그러긴 하는데
<kizace> 따듯한물 받아서
<kizace> 발 담구고 주물러주면 졸리더라구요...
<drake_kr> 오오
<drake_kr> 그런방법이
<kizace> 다만 화장실과 침실이 가까워야 효엄이....
<kizace> 침실가다 잠깨요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 걍 화장실에서 잘듯
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 어릴적에 그런적 많아요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 인나면 몸이 뻑적지근하고
<kizace> 등이 따거워서 깨면 할머니가 등짝에 하이파이브...
<kizace> 백열장손을 시전 하고 계시는..
<drake_kr> bundo님 어린시절 이야기 :: http://drake.kr/59314
<kizace> 헉 ..
<kizace> 불타는 청춘~~~ 오늘도 내 청춘을
<bundo> 노우 난 정말 착한 범생입니다. 가난한 장학생 출신
<bundo> 대학 대학원 다 장학금 받았다니까유 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 헐
<kizace> 이런말 함부로 하면 안되는거지만.. 개그로...
<bundo> 국가  유공자 장학금 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 고등학교때까지 청춘을 불사르고.....
<drake_kr> 그러니까 저 그림은 고등학교시절 이야기가 되는군요
<kizace> 그렇죠 일단 운전을 하고 있으니.. 고등학교 까지가 적당할듯..
<bundo> 고딩떄는 좀  놀았죠 ㅎㅎ 그러니 학교 짤렸죠 = 검정고시 출신 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 검정고시 합격률 40%도 안된다는데
<kizace> 헐..... 전설이 사실이 되는 순간...
<bundo> 저 인천 87년 가을 하반기 검정고시 수석입니다. ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 그놈 뮤직플레이어 괜춘해 보인다..
<kizace> 수..수석!!!!
<bundo> 92.8
<kizace> 왠지 운전면허 시험도 수석으로 ...
<bundo> 영원한 1등급입니더 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 운전면허도 수석이라니
<bundo> 고등학교 공부 진짜 안하다 6개월 공부했는데.. 점수가너무 나왔어요
<drake_kr> 역시 청춘은 불사르고 봐야돼
<kizace> 역시 인생은 한방일까
<bundo> 처음  모의 시험에 평균 42 점 때였던가
<bundo> 그다음 달 56점?
<drake_kr> 잘 노는 애들이 공부도 잘한다는걸 보여주는 예시 <-
<bundo> 그다음 달 ~~ 60점대...
<kizace> 결국 공부도 사람 나름이라는걸  ...
<bundo> 그다음달 80점대..
<bundo> 그래서 학원비도 3달만 냈어유 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 대신 한가지요
<bundo> 그때 그시절에요 저 공부 를 작은 밥상( 반상)에서 새벽 3시반까지 했습니다.
<bundo> 7시반 기상하고 .. 헤헤
<drake_kr> 요즘 애기들 그렇게 안하는 애들 없어용
<bundo> 허걱 ~~
<bundo> 우리떈 대학이 12.7대 1 이었습니다.
<drake_kr> 밥상도 아니고 학원가서 그렇게들 하는디..
<drake_kr> 애기들 학원좀 안보냈으면 좋겠어요 진짜 불쌍해 보이던데..
<bundo> 네...
<drake_kr> 히히
<kizace> ㅎㅎㅎ
<kizace> 대학 입구가 좀 쉬워야죠...
<drake_kr> 그래서 제가 셧다운 반대하는거고요..
<kizace> 출구는 더 드놉게 만들고
<drake_kr> 입구도 높게 만들고 출구도 더 높게 만들어야죠
<drake_kr> 그 수준은 돈과 관련하여서
<kizace> 등록금은 성적에 따라 낮춰 주는건 어떨까;;
<kizace> 아니지;;; 강남애들만 신나겠네-_-;
<drake_kr> 지금 그렇게 하고 있는듯 하더라고요
<drake_kr> 강남애들 신나도 상관없죠
<kizace> 뭐 다 노력의 결과니 하는데로 거두게끔 만들어줘야 한다는..
<drake_kr> 어차피 대학이라는 기준과 다른 곳에서도 이미 기준이 정해져 있는 애들이고..
<kizace> 대학의 입구도 좀 낮아 져야 ...
<kizace> 누구나 들어가는 대학 아무나 못나오는 대학 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> sky는 지금 등록금 한 10배 받아야죠
<drake_kr> 인서울은 한 5배로 올리고
<drake_kr> 지방대는 내리고
<kizace> 지방대 교수진을 좀더 뛰어나게 ;;
<drake_kr> 피터지게 공부할거 아니면 청춘을 불살라야 될 영혼들인데
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> 공부할 애들은 sky 들어가서 장학금 받잖아요
<kizace> 음 인서울이나 지방대랑 어느정도 격차를 줄여놔야..
<drake_kr> 그리고 어차피 교수진들 역시도 돈에 따라가는거라
<kizace> 인서울의 드높은 벽을 허물수 있지 안나요?
<drake_kr> 아니 격차는 커져야죠
<drake_kr> 더 커져야죠
<drake_kr> 대학 그렇게 뼈빠지게 노력해서 가봤자 별것 없다는걸 알아야지요
<kizace> 출구의 격차를 올리면 어떨까 ;;
<bundo> kizace = 그래픽 드라이버 설치후 최적화 하는 방법이 있는지 여쭈어 봅니다 ?
<drake_kr> 스탠포드 등록금이 1년 1억 3천이에요
<kizace> 네 혹시 최적화 방법이 있을까 해서요;;;
<drake_kr> bundo :: kizace님 어제 실패하고 지금 좌절중이신듯여
<bundo> bundo =  그래픽카드를 nvidia 로 바꾸세요 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> .... 잔인한 분들 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 나의 ATI를 매도하지 마세욧!!
<bundo> 3800때면 나름 우분투서 잘되긴해도
<kizace> 얼마나 따뜻한 색감이 풍부한 ATI인데요 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> xp 나 MS 처럼 3D 성능이 안납니다.
<drake_kr> 헐 그런 차이가 느껴지다니
<drake_kr> 전 막눈이라
<kizace> 3d 성능이 아쉽군여 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 음 저도 막눈이지미나..
<kizace> 막눈이지만..
<kizace> nvidia 랑 aTI 비교하면 확실히 색감이 따듯하더라구요
<drake_kr> 아예 matrox는 어때요
<kizace> 뽀샤시 한 느낌이 강하다랄까;;;
<kizace> 메트록스 예전에 써봤는데 ;;;;;
<kizace> 비싸기만 하고 딱히 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 요샌 싸잖아요
<kizace> 어서 본체 케이스를 바꿔야;;;
<kizace> 그래픽카드도 바꿀꺼인데
<kizace> 그담 메인보드랑 씨퓨만 바꾸면 컴퓨터 업글은 끝나는거라는...
<kizace> SSD는 사치품 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 전 그저께 업그레이드 했어용
<kizace> 근데 정말 nvida 로 가긴 해야할까바요
<kizace> 호환성은 역시 nvidia ....
<drake_kr> ati가 드라이버를 오픈해주지 않는 이상
<drake_kr> 리눅스 유저들이 하나둘 등을 돌리겠죠
<kizace> 불도저 나오는거 봐서 ㅋㅋ 센디로 갈지 결정해야하는..
<drake_kr> 그게 작은줄 알면 ati는 크게 잘못하는거고요
<bundo> kizace  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<kizace> 적은 유저라도 무시하면 절대 못크는..
<kizace> 아악!!!! ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 링크 밑에 마우스 맴핑있긴 한데..
<kizace> 음 맵핑을 어떤분이 자세히 설명하신걸 봐서요
<kizace> 그대로 맵핑을 하면 될꺼 같은데 그게 키보드맵핑만 되더라구요 ;;
<bundo> http://www.code-zen.net/2009/ubuntu-map-mouse-buttons/
<kizace> 뭐 예를 들어서 미들 클릭은 백스페이스 이런식으로
<kizace> X버튼 1 번 이랑 2번을 미들로 버튼이랑 같게 동기화 해주는 뭐 그런 맵핑을 찾아봤는데;;
<kizace> 검색방법이 틀린건지 당췌 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 무엇보다 .. 영어라 전혀 이해가 안되는 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 암튼 set-button-map 이용하여 마우스 리맵 하는거 같은데...
<bundo> 전 걍 마우스 아무거나 쓰는지라 ㅎ
<kizace> 제가 했던 방법들도 눈에 보이기는 하는데 ^^:; 모르면 역시 드라이버 호환해주는 하드웨어로 바꾸는게 진리인가 싶은 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 진리란 없죠
<drake_kr> 가장 쉬운 방법일 뿐이죠
<bundo> 세미나 돌아 다니면 마우스 꽁짜로 잘 주더라고요
<bundo> 으흐흐
<kizace> ㅇ ㅏ ....
<kizace> 저도 그런곳 가보구 싶어요 뭐 딱히 뭔가 바라고 가는건 아니지만..
<kizace> 세미나 가다고 뭐 알아듣는것도 없겠지만 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 진리란 맼을 사는게 장땡
<kizace> 결국 맥이 진리일줄이야....
<drake_kr> 진리라면 <-
<drake_kr> 스티브잡스 : 교주
<kizace> 잡스형이 교주?;;
<drake_kr> 키노트 본적 없지요?
<kizace> 애플 이번에 쓸대없는 짓해놔서 . 아주 모바일 업계 신났던데
<kizace> 키노트요?
<drake_kr> wwdc
<drake_kr> 교주삘이에요
<drake_kr> 교주삘이면 우리 bundo님도 못지않긴 하지만
<kizace> ㅎㅎ 키노트를 사용하려면 반드시 맥을 사용해야 한다
<bundo> kizace = 김호준 ?
<kizace> 네이버 블로그 발췌..
<kizace> 넹
<kizace> 김호준입니다 ~
<kizace> 아는분이랑 이름이 같은가요?ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 일단 페북에서 친추함ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 헉
<kizace> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 이럴수록 분도님은 잠수하기가 점점더 어려워진다니까요?
<kizace> 사실 페북은 잘 안하는데 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그냥 닉으로 털어 본거에요
<kizace> 지금 하고있는일이 남성복 쇼핑몰인데;;
<bundo> 닉 & IP
<kizace> 홍보용으로 써볼까 했으나.. 지쟈스 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 4xl 많아요?
<kizace> 아쉽게도 제가 입을 옷도 없습니다 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 시장 옷이다 보니까 .. 티는 거의 원사이즈라-_-;;
<kizace> 100사이즈도 좀 타이트한감이
<bundo> 트윗도 팔로우 했음 ㅎ 갤S 사용자 시군요?
<drake_kr> ... ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 인터넷 쇼핑몰도 큰옷 파는 쇼핑몰이 잘 없네..
<kizace> 네 갤스 유저 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 인터넷 쇼핑몰중에 빅사이즈 파는곳둗 있을껀데요
<kizace> 정말 4xl 입으세요?
<drake_kr> 3xl~4xl요
<kizace> 크헐..
<kizace> 이태원을 가시는편이 ..
<drake_kr> 귀찮아서..
<kizace> 동대문쪽에도 간혹 있기는 한데 다 힙합 스타일이라..
<bundo> kizace  2010년 부터는 매월 모임해요 우분투 월 정기 세미나
<kizace> 요즘은 힙합 스타일도 빅사이즈 보다는 루즈한 스타일이 많아서요 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> ㅇ ㅏ 정기 세미나가 있군요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그게빡칩니다
<kizace> 움 제가 정기 세미나에 참석할일이 있을지 의문이네여 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 왠지 부끄럽도 얼굴도 빨개지고 몸도 베베꼬이고 >_<
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 걍 나와요
<drake_kr> 뭘 망설여요
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 기회가 되면은 참석 해볼께요 ^^
<drake_kr> 저보러 나오시면 되겠네
<bundo> 우분투 페북 그룹도 추가했음
<kizace> 헉
<kizace> 메신저 및 VIOP 계정엥 추가 하면은 되나요?
<drake_kr> 정기모임은 술을 먹기 위한 명분
<kizace> 술+_+
<drake_kr> bundo :: 7월은 상암동인가요
<kizace> 앗 가깝다+_+
<bundo> 신촌 토즈서 하려고요
<drake_kr> 넵
<kizace> 헐 신촌..
<bundo> 음료수 실컷마시고 시원하게 하자고요
<kizace> 걸어서 10분도 안걸리는 그곳..
<kizace> 사람이 많아서 왠지 이태원으로 가고싶은 그곳!!
<drake_kr> 결정됐네
<kizace> 음?;;
<kizace> 회비는 얼마인가요?
<drake_kr> 오시면 되네요
<bundo> 무료
<kizace> 잉?
<drake_kr> 뒤풀이때
<kizace> 무료요?
<drake_kr> n/1
<kizace> 한두분 모이는게 아닐껀데 무료... 일줄이야
<bundo> 뒷풀이만 만원
<bundo> 저하고 드라케가 다 내요
<kizace> 헐 ..
<bundo> ㄱ까짓거 얼마 된다고 그죠 drake_kr ?
<drake_kr> bundo :: 룸도 아닌데 그쵸?
<bundo> 네.. ㅎ
<bundo> 34인석 예약 했습니다.
<kizace> -_-
<kizace> 흐미..
<bundo> 7월 30일 무지 더울꺼 같아서 걍 신촌 토즈서 하려고요
<ndsin> rne
<ndsin> êµ³
<bundo> 8월은 부산 ...
<kizace> 사실 오프 모임이라고는 바이크 동호회 말고는 참석해본적이 거의 없어서
<ndsin> 저 참석함니다
<ndsin> 헤헤헤흐흐ㅔ흫
<bundo> ndsin 오케이 ~!
<bundo> ndsin 여친 데리고 오세요
<kizace> 와 우분투 페북 메신저 좋다...
<ndsin> 엄는걸 데려오라고 하시면 힘듬니다...
<bundo> 아 우리 모임 다 남자라 넘들이 웃기데고 놀림 ㅠ,.ㅠ;
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> IT 세미나다 보니까.. 어쩔수 없는거겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 전 바이크 동호회 때두 여자 라이더 분들 오면은 좀 불편했는데;
<bundo> 7월 모임 신촌에서 하는데는 의미가 있어요 내용은 당일 이야기 해드리겠습니다.
<drake_kr> bundo :: 종로쯤에서 뵐까요
<bundo> 오늘 ?
<kizace> 비가 주룩 주룩~
<drake_kr> 네
<bundo> 나 구로 간다니깐요 ㅎ
<kizace> 오늘 고기 파뤼 하시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아 구로
<kizace> 구로 되지털 단지 ㅋ
<kizace> 거기 소고기가 싸고 맛나는곳이 있다고 하던데
<drake_kr> grr 데리고 갑니다
<bundo> 아직 잠깐만요
<kizace> 친구가 구로쪽에서 일을 해서 웹겜 맹그는..
<bundo> 만약 허사장오면 비즈니스 술자리라서
<drake_kr> 아.
<bundo> 아직 미정입니다. 죄송 ㅎ
<kizace> ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 비지니스는 .. 쩜오 에서 .. 응?
<drake_kr> 허기행 사장 말씀하시는거죠?
<kizace> (__*);; 무슨 해괴망측한..
<bundo> drake_kr 네.. 마루넷
<drake_kr> 대충 한시간 늦게 가면 비즈니스 이야기는 끝날때쯤이 되지 않을까요
<kizace> 우분투에 트위터 메신저는 없나봐요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> bundo :: 전 30분 후쯤에 출발합니다
<bundo> 만나는 시간이 6시인데 ?
<drake_kr> kizace :: 그건 draco님이 잘 아실텐데..
<bundo> 암튼 6시 이후 구로디지털로 와요
<drake_kr> bundo :: 지금 grr 홍대 있고 pc방에서 좀 개기다 7시쯤 들어가면 되는거죠?
<bundo> 6시 반까지 와요
<bundo> 허사장 연락 안됨 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 그럼 6시 반에 전화 드릴게요
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 구로와서 전화 바람
<drake_kr> 네
<kizace> 저 그런데 maria.com 이라는 회사가 외국에 있는 회사 인가요?
<bundo> kizace  우분투용 트윗
<bundo> 지워버 있습니다.
<bundo> 위 패널 메일 아이콘 에서 설정해보십시오
<kizace> 아 페북 메신저 처럼은 못쓰나 보네요 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 넹
<bundo> 대화 ?
<kizace> 방송 으로 하면 되는거죠?
<bundo> 네..
<bundo> 그리고 예밀이 통화 되면 찾아서 나한테 전화 하라고 하세요
<bundo> 대회 관련 대화좀할꺼 있어서..
<kizace> 아훔 ..
<kizace> 음 비가 격하게 내리는구나..
<kizace> 이렇게 하는건가?
<kizace> 어서오세요
<bundo> 흐 내일 오전까지 비오네 쩝 ~
<kizace> 그러게요 2주 내내 비만 온거 같아요
<bundo> 덥지 않아서 좋긴한데... 그래도 비오니깐 싸돌아 다니기가 싫네유
<kizace> 음 차라리 비안오구 적당히 더웠으면 좋겠네요...
<bundo> 네..
<kizace> 장마만 지나면 찜통더위 .. ㅠㅠ 전 몸에 열이 많으데다 더위도 못참아서
<kizace> 거의 폭주 상태에 돌입할꺼 같은데
<bundo> 전 체질이 바꾸어 졌답니다. 40되면서 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 아 저도 20대 들어서 체질이 바뀌었어요 추위는 안탔는데 20대 지나서 겨울만 되면 춥ㄹ더라구요...
<bundo> 이젠 열이 없고 겨울에 추위타고... 여름엔 덜 덥고
<kizace> 얇은 바람막이 정도 입구 겨울 났는데;;;
<bundo> 저도 20대엔 청바지로 대충 아님 면바지 ㅎ
<kizace> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1310800255.png
<bundo> 오른쪽 conky 어때요 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 헙 ..
<kizace> 멋지다 ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> 아
<ndsin> 노트북 새로 샀는데... 불량...
<kizace> 음 ..
<ndsin> 짜증이 .............
<kizace> 어서 As 가셔서 교품을 요청하세요
<ndsin> 주말이라
<ndsin> 안됩니다
<ndsin> 평일엔 또 회사 출근
<ndsin> 아 ㅡㅡ
<ndsin> 머리아프네요
<kizace> 음..
<kizace> 회사 근처에는 As 센터가 없으세요?
<ndsin> 없습니다
<kizace> 저런 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 어디 재품인데요?
<ndsin> 용산이 제일 가깝더군요
<ndsin> 레노버요
<kizace> 아 ...
<kizace> 인터넷으로 구매하신거면 어서 반품 요청을 ..
<ndsin> 흠
<ndsin> 물량이 없어서
<ndsin> 교환도 안될텐데
<kizace> 그래도 비싼돈 주고 사셔서 불량을 쓰실순 없지요 ..
<kizace> 좀 기다리시더라도 교환받으시거나 환불 받으시는게
<ndsin> 이게
<ndsin> 됐다 안됐다 그래서
<ndsin> 더 짜증나네요;;
<ndsin> 확 안되면 a/s를 받든 교환을 하든 하면 되는데
<ndsin> 하드 인식을 못네요
<ndsin> 그래서 부팅 몇번하다보면 또 되고
<kizace> 음 ...
<kizace> 접촉 불량 아닌가요?
<ndsin> 그런거 같아요
<ndsin> 그래서 제가
<ndsin> 열어서 지금 20번쯤 뺏다 꼽았다
<ndsin> 하고 있습니다
<ndsin> 그러고 부팅하고
<kizace> 음 ..
<ndsin> ...
<kizace> 메인보드 문제일수도 있자나요여
<kizace> 시모스에서 인식을했다 말앗다
<ndsin> 네
<ndsin> 계열인거 같은데
<ndsin> 접촉불량
<ndsin> 좀 더 테스트해보고
<ndsin> 안되면
<ndsin> 바로 a/s받고
<ndsin> 잘되면
<ndsin> 그냥 쓰다가
<kizace> 음... 전 새거 가서 좀 문제있으면 그냥 교품이나 환불 받아버리는..
<kizace> 근데 교품보다는 환불을 위주로..
<kizace> 괜히 빈정 상해서-_-;;
<kizace> 완전 꽂힌게 아니라면 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 저는 관대해서 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> ㅎㅎㅎ
<kizace> 저희 집앞에 LG 센터가 있거든요
<kizace> 삼성은 한 20분 정도 거리에있구요
<ndsin> a/s센터는 정말
<ndsin> 주말에도 했으면 좋겠습니다
<ndsin> ㅜㅜ
<kizace> LG 같은경우는 씨디레코더 하나 사서 1년간 미친듯이 굽고 10개월 정도 쓰고 교품 받는...
<kizace> (__*);;;;
<ndsin> ㅡㅡ;
<kizace> 삼성은 휴대폰 으로 괴롭혔더니-_-;; 블랙리스트에 올라갔...
<kizace> 저 담당 기사님도 계시고-_-;;;;;
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 블랙유저네요 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> ㄴ ㅔ ㅠㅠ 나쁜 사람이예요 저는 ...
<kizace> 뭐든 사면 괴롭히는 성격이라...
<ndsin> ㅡㅡ;
<kizace> 바이크 구입했을때는;;
<kizace> 야마하 코리아 직원을 괴롭혔구요;;;;
<kizace> 친구가 야마하 코리아에 있었는데-_- 저 간날 겁나 까인다고 제발 오지말라며 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 어서오세요 ~
<kizace> 음 여러분들은 영타 얼마나 나오실까요? 리눅스유저분들이라 영타가 엄청 빠르실거 같은데 ^^
<borios> 2...00 이요..
<kizace> 200타나오세요?;;
<kizace> 음.. 난 얼마나 나올라나 ㅋㅋㅋ 영타는 완전 쥐약이라 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 어서오세요~
<benkimkimben> :)
<borios>  
<borios>  /lib에 있는 라이브러리 버전 업 하려면 glibc 빌드해서 install하면되나요?
<kizace> 아 저는.. 초보 꼬꼬마 라서 ㅠㅠ 그런건 잘몰라요
<kizace> 어서오세용~
<borios> ~용세오서어
<kizace> ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 아 지금쯤 드레이크님이랑 분도님은 즐거운 고기파뤼를 하고 계시겠어요ㅗ ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<kizace> 어서오세요 ~
<kizace> 어서오세요
<debula00> 안녕하세요오~
<kizace> 어서오세요 ~
<hanbin973> 안녕하세요
<kizace> 어서오세용~
<kizace> 어서 오세용~
<kizace> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2011-07-17
<kizace> 안녕하세요 ^^
<grr> hello
<hanbin973> 안녕하세요
<grr> 안녕하세요 /_\
<hanbin973> 그런데 왜 한야얄씨보다 프리노드에 사람이 적을까요?
<grr> 음.. 한글 닉네임이 되지 않는다는 단순한 이유일지도...?
<hanbin973> ㄷㄷ
<hanbin973> 옛날 수학 올림피아드 답지를 구하려고 하면 어디로 가야할까요ㅕ =.=?
<grr> 구글이 최고이지 않을까요..? (...)
<hanbin973> 3회면 1989 년도인데 =.= 2003 년 이전 답지는 안보이요
<hanbin973> 안보이네요
<grr> .... 그렇게 오래된게...
<grr> 어제 술을 먹었더니 영... 순대국이나 한사발하러 가보겠습니다
<kizace> 아침부터 배아프더니 죽곘다 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> grr 님이랑 분도님이랑 드레이크님 어제 격하게 과음 하셨는가보네여
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 전 어제 핫도그 하나 먹은게 이상한지 아침에 깜짝 놀래서 깼다는...
<ndsin> 전 노트북 새로산게 불량이라
<ndsin> 속앓이하는중입니다
<drake_kr> 네 격하게 과음 했습니다
<kizace> 저런 ;;; 노트북때문에 고생이시군여 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 드레이크님은 .. 격하게 과음하시고 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 전 어제도 신나게 우분투랑 씨름하다 또 날라갈뻔 한걸 ㅋㅋ 그 동안 좀 헀다고복구 성공 해버렸습니당
<kizace> ㅎ ㅏ 나도 격하게 술먹어본게 언제인가 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 그렁게 오랑게 왜 안왔으요 쩝
<kizace> ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 가고 싶었지만 ㅠㅠ 비도 많이 왔구요 ^^;;
<kizace> 다음번을 기약하심이+_+
<drake_kr> 응? 비하고 뭔 상관이죠?
<kizace> 제가 비오면 밖에 나가는걸 엄청 싫어라해서....
<kizace> (__*);;; 옷이 물에 젖는걸 엄청 싫어라 하거든요...
<kizace> 초면에 죽상으로 약에 취한 사람같은 눈빛으로 뵈면 좀 실례일꺼니까욯ㅎ
<drake_kr> 음.. 그건 저도 싫어해요
<kizace> 비겁한 변명이지만...
<kizace> 받아주세요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 기각.
<kizace> ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 그럼 ..
<kizace> 어제도 말씀 드렸다 싶이.. 사무실에서 먹고 자고 하는 처지인지라 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 제정 상태가 그리 좋은편이 아니어서요
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 만원도 없을리..
<kizace> 죄송합니다 .. 없다고 생각하시는게 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 그럼 더 나왔으야죠
<kizace> 음주 가무에 ... 돈을 쓸만큼.. 여유가 있는게 아니라 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 없으면 더 나왔으야죠
<kizace> 헉... 그..그런건가요?
<kizace> 다음번은 꼭 참석 하겠습니다..
<drake_kr> 30일날 시간 비워둬용
<kizace> 이번달 30일요?
<drake_kr> 넵
<kizace> 이버달 30일이 신촌에서의 모임인가여?
<drake_kr> 네
<kizace> 알겠습니다 ^^
<kizace> 역쉬IRC의 묘미는 오프 모임이니까요 ㅎ
<kizace> 꼭 드레이크님 무릅에 앉아서 담소를..
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 무릎나가라고..
<kizace> 음... 그정도는 감수 하셨어야죠....
<drake_kr> 네
<kizace> ㅎㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 야하다... 무릎에 앉아서 담소라니...
<shriekout> 므흣...
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 부러워 하셔두 되요
<ndsin> 아 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 노트북 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 불량이라 주말 껴서 a/s 도 못받고 아 ㅜㅜ 시간만 흐르네
<kizace> 움...
<kizace> AS 예약도 안되겠죠?
<ndsin> 주말이라 안됩나다 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 출장 서비스도 익일이라 월요일날 신청하면 화요일날 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> kizace 혹시 서울 사시나요
<drake_kr> 아마도.
<ndsin> 구로디지털단지에서 용산까지 택시타면 7000~8000원 정도이던데
<ndsin> 시간은 얼마나 걸리는지 아시나요
<ndsin> 점심때 잠깐 가서 맡기고 올 시간이 될런지 후흐...
<drake_kr> 변수가 너무 많
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 그건 포기를
<ndsin> 크흑 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 그러면 화요일날 오는 출장서비스밖에 없군요
<drake_kr> 비쌀텐데..
<drake_kr> 제가 도와드림?
<ndsin> 어떻게요?
<drake_kr> 저는 시간이 좀 남으니
<drake_kr> 제가 서비스센터 다녀오면
<drake_kr> 저녁에 고기라던가
<ndsin> 하악
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 너무 민폐 끼치는거 같은...
<drake_kr> 고기가 아까운가요
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 요즘 고기값 비쌉니다 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 아훔 ㅠ 오늘도 파로마 놀이 하고있네 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 싫다는거군요?
<kizace> 네?
<drake_kr> 아뇨 엔신님 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 아 놀래라 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> drake_kr님이 kizace님 싫대요
<kizace> 헉...
<kizace> 그럴리가 없어요... 무릎을 내주신다고 하셨는데;; 싫어 하실리가  ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 그나저나 혹시 유니티 좌측바 하단으로 내리는법 아시는분 계실까용?
<drake_kr> 모릅니다 (당당)
<kizace> 오! 왠지 사나이 답다
<kizace> 음 좌측에 있는게 은근히 신경 쓰인다는 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 역쉬 클래식 타입이 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> specific command to run 이게 무슨 말일까요?
<grr> ni hao
<grr>  /_\
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<grr> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> VirtualBox로 페도라15 설치 시도중입니다.
<SCEONDhole> 라이브 CD 위에서 부트로더를 다시 설치하려면 어떻게 해야 하나요..?
<jincreator> chroot 사용할 줄 아세요?
<SCEONDhole> 예? 아니요
<jincreator> 지금 라이브 CD로 켜진 PC(노트북?)이 있는 건가요?
<SCEONDhole> 아니요 // 어떤 친구의 꼬임에 넘어가 페도라를 깔았습니다.
<jincreator> 이미 설치된 페도라의 부트 로더를 복구하는 건가요?
<SCEONDhole> 원래 우분투가 깔려 있던 넷북에
<SCEONDhole> 페도라를 추가로 깔았는데 GRUB에서 부팅이 안 됩니다 (우분투만)
<jincreator> 페도라는 부팅이 되는 건가요?
<SCEONDhole> 예 지금 페도라로
<jincreator> GRUB에서 우분투 이름은 뜨나요?
<SCEONDhole> 설치 중에 세팅해 놔서 뜨긴 뜨는데
<SCEONDhole> (sda1에 우분투가 있다고 세팅)
<jincreator> 그럼 페도라가 스스로 우분투를 인식해서 GRUB에 넣은 게 아니군요.
<SCEONDhole> 예
<SCEONDhole> 그놈3 어떻게 생겼나 볼까... 하고 깔았는데 지금 이모양
<jincreator> 우분투에서도 그놈 3 사용은 가능했는데...
<jincreator> 아무튼 /boot/grub/grub.cfg 파일이 있나요?
<SCEONDhole> 그냥 맛만 볼려고 한 거였죠.......
<SCEONDhole> 예
<SCEONDhole> ?
<jincreator> 그럼 터미널에서 관리자권한으로 grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg 한번 해보세요.
<SCEONDhole> grub.conf 만 있네요
<jincreator> 그럼 grub.conf 백업하고 grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.conf 해보세요.
<SCEONDhole> sudo: grub-mkconfig: command not found
<jincreator> fedora 버전이 어떻게 되나요?
<SCEONDhole> 15
<jincreator> 패키지 관리자에서 grub 버전이 얼마로 뜨나요?
<SCEONDhole> "grub2-1:1.98-3.fc14"라고 써있습니다.
<SCEONDhole> 다른것 하나는 "grub-1:0.97-71.fc15"
<jincreator> 설치는 뭐로 되어 있나요?
<jincreator> 두개가 판이하게 달라서...
<SCEONDhole> 두번째 것 같은데요
<jincreator> 역시나...
<jincreator> 혹시 update-grub 명령어는 있나요?
<SCEONDhole> 없네요....
<SCEONDhole> LOL
<jincreator> 그럼 수동으로 해야겠네요(...)
<jincreator> sda1에 우분투가 설치되있었던 건가요?
<SCEONDhole> 예
<SCEONDhole> 11.04로
<SCEONDhole> GRUB까지
<jincreator> sda1이 논리가 아닌 주파티션인가요?
<SCEONDhole> 스왑 빼곤 모두 주파티션일 겁니다
<SCEONDhole> 예 맞아요
<SCEONDhole> %B %B
<jincreator> 아, 그전에 grub에서 우분투 항목을 고르면 뭐라고 뜨나요?
<SCEONDhole> 재부팅을 해 봐야 알 겄 같은데
<jincreator> 아, 그럼 그건 건너뛰고요.
<SCEONDhole> file not found
<jincreator> 설치 중에 세팅했다는 건 어떤 세팅인가요?
<SCEONDhole> 부트 로더에 관련된 설정인 듯 합니다.
<SCEONDhole> 그때 설정한 라벨이 GRUB에 뜨는 걸 보니
<jincreator> 아, GUI로 세팅하는 것이었나보군요.
<jincreator> 아무튼, 지금 버박으로 페도라15 실행했습니다.
<jincreator> grub 설정파일은 /boot/grub/menu.lst에 뜹니다.
<jincreator> 여기서 title "자신이 지정한 라벨" 부터가 우분투 부팅 부분일겁니다.
<SCEONDhole> 맨 아래에서 발견했습니다
<SCEONDhole> 	rootnoverify (hd0,0) 	chainloader +1
<jincreator> chainloader가 안되는 것 같은데...
<jincreator> root(hd0,0)
<jincreator> kernel /vmlinuz
<SCEONDhole> 그걸 맨 아래에?
<jincreator> initrd /initrd.img
<jincreator> rootnover~+1까지 지우고요.
<jincreator> 아, 근데 저도 기억이 가물가물해서 장담은 못하겠네요 :)
<SCEONDhole> 예
<SCEONDhole> 여기는 없는데요
<jincreator> 근데 해당 부분만 건드리면 페도라에는 문제가 되지 않으니 다시 인터넷 접속해서 구글링하실 수 있을 거에요.
<jincreator> 이게 원래 설정은 우분투 파티션의 grub을 띄우는 것인데
<jincreator> 지금 제가 말씀드린 것은 우분투 파티션의 grub을 사용하지 않고 바로 우분투의 리눅스 커널을 구동시키는 거에요.
<SCEONDhole> 아하
<SCEONDhole> 맨 아래에 추가하면 되나요?
<jincreator> 아마 우분투 설치 시 마지막 단계에서 부트로더 고를 때 sda가 아니라 sda1과 같이 파티션에 설치해야 chainloader가 될 겁니다.
<jincreator> 아. 생각해보니 지우고 하지 말고 아예 새 항목을 만들죠.
<jincreator> title "ubuntu-boot test"
<SCEONDhole> OK
<jincreator> 해서 아래에 넣으면 항목이 하나 더 뜰거에요.
<jincreator> 아, 근데 "은 빼셔야해요.
<jincreator> title ubuntuboot <-같은 식
<SCEONDhole> 테스트하고 옵니다
<jincreator> 헐, 이래놓고 안되면 어떡하지?
<jincreator> (...)
<SCEONDhole> 부트로더에서 이름이 안 뜨네요
<jincreator> 끙...
<jincreator> 한번 해볼게요.
<SCEONDhole> 아 저장을 안 했구나 ;;
<jincreator> (...)
<SCEONDhole> (............)
<SCEONDhole> root(hd0,0) 	kernel /vmlinuz 	initrd /initrd.img 	rootnover~+l #?
<SCEONDhole> 맞나요?
<jincreator> 네.
<SCEONDhole> 그럼 다시
<SCEONDhole> (저장)
<SCEONDhole> (확인)
<SECONDhole> lol
<jincreator> (...)
<jincreator> 뭐라고 뜨던가요?
<SECONDhole> 아예 제목이 뜨질 않습니다...
<jincreator> 응? 그건 뭔가 이상하네요.
<jincreator> title 어쩌구저쩌구 만 있으면 안의 내용이 맞든 틀리든 간에 일단 이름은 뜨는데요.
<SECONDhole> 그러면 Ubuntu 원래 있던 거랑 바꿔치기해야죠 뭐.
<SECONDhole> (저장)
<SECONDhole> (저장)
<SECONDhole> 으헝헝
<jincreator> ...lol?
<jincreator> 이번엔 뭐라고 뜨는데요?
<SECONDhole> Error 15¼어쩌고: File not found
<jincreator>  /boot 따로 잡으신 거 아니죠?
<SECONDhole> 예? 예
<SECONDhole> 우분투 파티션은 /ubuntu에 마운트
<jincreator> File not found면 vmlinuz와 initrd.img 경로 지정이 잘못된 것 같은데...
<SECONDhole> 	kernel /vmlinuz 	initrd /initrd.img
<SECONDhole> 2시간쯤 후에...
<Jinseok> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 그르르르륵
<r40> 뻐꾹
<drake_kr> 흥
<hacking_u> 흠?
<drake_kr> 흡
<hacking_u> 헙
<drake_kr> 읭
<drake_kr> 안자고 뭐해요
<grr> oops
<drake_kr> ooqs
<drake_kr> 아쪽팔려
<grr> zzzz
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 mp3만 500G
<grr> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 안녕하세요 ^^*
#ubuntu-ko 2012-07-09
<razGon_web> 오늘 예상 온도 31도까지 입니다.
<razGon_web> 후... 덥습니다.
<samauhi> 오늘도 덥겠네요
<razGon_web> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_web> 내일부터 비...
<Markers> 안녕하세요 :D
<Markers> 내일 비오나요? 헐?
<samauhi> 안녕하세요
<samauhi> 비 많이 와야 되는것은 아는데 이렇게 많이 오다가는
<razGon_web> 경기도는 아수라장이던데...
<samauhi> 오히려 농작물 썩어서 문제 되겠네요
<razGon_web> 잠시 재접하겠습니다.
<razGon_web> 일조량이 많아서 괜찮을 거 같기도 하구요.
<Markers> 아 내일 오후에 비오네요 ㄷㄷㄷ
<Markers> 흐엉 회사에 새로온분이 잇는데 외쿡인이라니
<Seony> 영어공부하고 잘됐네요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 영어를 아예 할 줄 몰라요 -ㅁ-;;
<Markers> 글을 보고 이해만 할줄 알지 말을 못함 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 학교 다닐 때 내내 하셨잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 학교때도 안햇는데요 멀 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 말은 할수록 느는 거라서, 하면 늘어요
<Markers> 그게 동사를 아예 모름 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Web> 리하이요
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 안녕하세요 좋은아침여
<Markers> 안녕하세요 :D
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<Seony> 여기 혹시 웹 프로그래밍 하시는 분 계신가요?
<Markers> 어떤거요 'ㅅ'?
<Seony> 제작의뢰가 들어왔는데, 제가 전혀 모르는 부분이라서요..
<Markers> ㄷㄷㄷ;;;;;
<Seony> 라디오 방송국인데 전용 스트리밍 플레이어를 만들고 싶다네요. 기능이 많은..
<Markers> 혹시 모르니깐 일단 말해보심이 다른분들이 보고서 대답 해 줄 수도 있으니 'ㅅ'
<Markers> 그걸 웹 프로그래밍으로 구현하나요 'ㅅ'?;;
<Seony> 보통 윈미를 임베드해서 불러내는 식으로 해요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : embed src가 출동한다면...?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....
<Markers> 모르는게 아직 많네요 저는 ㄷㄷ
<Markers> 보통 다들 IRC는 머 쓰시나요?
<yemharc> Seony: http://css.dzone.com/articles/streaming-radio-player
<Seony> yemharc: 아 기본 스트리밍 기능 외에 별도의 다양한 기능을 넣어달래요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 링크 감사합니다.
<yemharc> 어떤 기능들인가요
<Seony> 현재는 의뢰만 들어온 상태라 미팅을 해봐야 알겠지만, 제 생각엔 현재 청취자가 몇명이고 하는 그런 잡다한 기능이 아닐까 싶어요.
<Seony> 설마 구간반복 이런 말도 안되는 건 아닐테고.
<yemharc> 꽤나 귀찮은 것들을 요구하네요
<Seony> 이 동네가 아무래도 IT가 워낙 떨어지는데 욕심은 많고, 남들보다 뒤쳐지긴 싫고... 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 어디 동네이신데요
<Seony> 하와이요
<Markers> 오 하와이 +_+
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : razGOn님//그놈이라면 alt+ctrl+f1인가 누르면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : tty1로 가요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거기서 로긴하고 sudo su등으로 #된다음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쓱해버리면 끝
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니면 gdm등의 서비스를 restart때려주면 끝
<razGon_Web> Markers: 하이요... 제가 사용하는 프로그램은 인클챗써요. 근데 그냥 프리노드를 품은 크롬씁니다.
<Markers> 자리 비운사이에 또 튕겻넹 ㅠㅠ
<samauhi> 점심들은 맛나게 드셨는지요
<samauhi> 요즘 입맛이 없어서
<samauhi> 냉면이 땡기는데... 회사 근처에 맛집이 없는지라
<samauhi> 지하 식당에서 라면 먹고 왔네요
<samauhi> 살짝 뭔가 아쉬운 하루...
<Markers> 헐;;
<Markers> 왜 라면을 드세여 그냥 밥 드시지 ㅠ
<samauhi> 시간이 없었어요
<samauhi> 핸드폰이 깨져서
<samauhi> AS다녀오느라
<samauhi> ㅜㅜ
<Markers> 저 방금 외쿡인이 직접와서 블라블라 말을 걸던데 얼어서 아무말도 못함 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samauhi> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> ㅠ_ㅠ
<samauhi> 그럴때는 못알아 듣는다는 간단한 제스쳐를
<Markers> 동갑내기라고 막 친근하게 말을 거는데 머라 할수가 없네여 ㅠㅠ
<samauhi> 두팔을 양옆으로 벌려 손을 위로하고 어깨를 으쓱~
<samauhi> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 아 나도 친해지고 싶은데 ㅋㅋ 말이 너무 빨라여 ㅠ
<samauhi> 전 약 2년간 미국에 출장갔었는데
<samauhi> 별명이
<samauhi> 침묵을 지키는 사나이 2였죠
<samauhi> 당시 우리팀 대리가 1
<samauhi> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> kcm1700 : 일본어로 스미마셍 한마디만 해주면 영어 못한다는 것을 강하게 어필할 수 있지요.
<samauhi> 전 알아는 듣는데 말을 못하고 그친구는 말도 못알아듣는 ㅋ ㅋ
<Markers> ㄷㄷㄷ;;
<Markers> 영어하는데 스미마셍 덜덜...
<Seony> Markers: 보통 그런 애들은 생소한 나라 와서 무쟈게 외로워하거든요. 좀 친해져서 친구먹으면 도움될 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 영어가 잘 안되면, 처음에는 단어로만 얘기해보세요. 그 정도로만 해도 일단 무슨 말을 하려는지는 알 수 있거든요.
<Markers> ㅎㅎ;; 그러면 좋겟는데 아 영어는 거의 담쌓고 살아서 단어는 알아도 말을 못하니 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 원래 말하는 것보다 듣는 게 더 어렵긴 한데, 컴퓨터 관련 일 하려면 영어랑 친해야하는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 영어 단어를 보고 뜻을 이해하거나 해석하는건 좀 할 수 있는데
<Markers> 말을 하거나 이러는건 ㄷㄷㄷ;
<Markers> 중국계 독일인인데 미국 영주권을 갖고 있다고 하던데 -ㄱ;;
<Markers> 얼핏보면 한국인인데 입 열면 외쿡어 ㄷㄷ;
<Seony> 음... 그럼 아시아인이니까 보통 왠만한 아시아 문화에 대해서는 충분히 이해할 거에요...
<Markers> 저 혹시 html에서 script 태그가
<Markers> 아무곳이나 올수 있나요?
<Seony> 네
<Markers> 흠;; jquery api가 적용이 왜 안 되지;;
<Seony> 원래는 head 사이에 넣으라고하지만, 아무데나 넣어도 작동 잘 됩니다.
<Markers> Uncaught cannot call methods on checkboxradio prior to initialization; attempted to call method 'disable'   이거 영어가 초기화 전에 checkboxradio를 부를수 없다 라는 뜻인가요 'ㅅ'?;;
<Seony> prior to initialization 라고하면, 초기화 하기 전에 라는 의미에요.
<Markers> 환장하겟네 적혀 잇는대로 한거 같은데;
<kuroneko_> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<razGon_WEB> Markers: 영어는 단어를 잡는게 즁요한거 같아요. 잘듣다보면 중요한 단어를 강조해서 말하더군요.
<razGon_WEB> 특히 영국식 영어는..
<kuroneko_> 질문좀 해도 될까요 여러분
<Seony> 그건 영국식이라 그런게 아니라, 원래 영어가 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> kuroneko_: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html
<razGon_WEB> 오스틴 파워에서 닥터이블....It's my "LASER"
<razGon_WEB> 그렇죠.
<kuroneko_> 이런 규정이 있었군요. 처음들어와서 잘 몰랐네요.
<Seony> 괜찮습니다. 처음 오시면 모르는 건 당연하죠
<kuroneko_> 리눅스 관련 질문을 드리고싶은데 만약 리눅스에서 GUI환경 응용프로그램을 개발하려면 어떤것부터 공부하는게 좋을까요? 일단 기본적으로 C언어를 조금 다룰 줄 압니다.
<kuroneko_> 현재 우분투를 쓰고있어요.
<Seony> 가장 쉬운 건 Tcl/Tk가 있구요..
<Seony> QT도 있고... 일단 gtk를 보시는 게 가장 낫지않나 싶네요.
<kuroneko_> 제가 영어를 잘 못하는데 보통 문서들이 다 영어로 되어있더군요.
<kuroneko_> 혹시 한글로 되어있는 GTK관련 레퍼런스가 있을까요?
<kuroneko_> QT도 좋습니다.
<Markers> Tcl/Tk 라는 것도 잇엇군요 'ㅅ';;
<Seony> 음... 한글은 아마 구글링을 해보셔야할 것 같네요.
<kuroneko_> 퇴근하면 집에 가서 검색을 좀 해봐야겠네요. 감사합니다.
<Seony> :)
<Seony> 혹시 파이썬 할 줄 아시면... PyQT 같은 것도 있습니다..
<Markers> tcl/Tk 가 그냥 특정 스크립트 언어 인가요? 아니면 스크립트 언어류를 총 싸잡아서 말하는건가요?
<Seony> Markers: 특정 언어에요
<Seony> 스크립트 언어류는 그냥 스크립트 언어라고 하겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<kuroneko_> 할줄 아는건 C랑 간단한 어셈블리 뿐이라서요. 요즘 자바라던가 하는 고급언어의 필요성도 느끼고 있는데...
<Markers> 어셈블리 ㄷㄷㄷ;;
<Seony> 음... 제가 아는 녀석 하나도 C만 할 줄 아는데... 바빠서 그런지 딴거 배울 생각은 안하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 어셈블리는 배우고 싶어도 도저히 모르겟던데 --;;
<Seony> 음... 예전에 어셈블리 가르치던 교수님이, 자기는 어셈블리어에서는 도저히 비전이 안보인다고.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이걸 왜 가르치는지조차고 이해할 수 없다고까지 했었어요..
<kuroneko_> IA32기반 어셈블리언어 였던가 하는 검정색 배경에 이상한 삼엽충(?) 비슷한 무늬가 그려져있는 책(irvine 저)이 꽤 괜찮아요.
<Markers> 저도 기초적인 c언어는 조큼 할 줄 알고 c++이나 java 문법만 아는정도인데 c언어 정말 고급스럽게 쓰면 헉 소리 나오던데;; 고급스럽게 쓰는 분들 보면 경이롭고 저는 이해가 잘 안됨 그런분들이 작성한 c 소스 보면 ;;;
<kuroneko_> 실제주소모드 말고 보호모드 어셈블리입니다.
<Seony> 그거, 저자가 만든 라이브러리가 꽤 괜찮더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 근데 어셈블리언어 알면 굉장히 좋지 않나요? 어셈블리로 주소 정확히 할당 어디서 하고 이런거 다 알수 잇다던데;
<kuroneko_> 저는 디버깅 공부하려고 배웠어요.
<Seony> 스무디킹 코리아가 미국 본사를 아예 인수해버렸다네요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 네?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 스무디요?>
<kuroneko_> 제대하고나니까 어머니께서 돈좀 벌어오라고 하셔서 공부하기가 꽤나 힘드네요. 가뜩이나 회사가 집에서 멀어서...
<Seony> 아... 스무디킹 코리아가 아니라, 스무디즈 코리아군요
<Markers> kuroneko_ : 혹시 실례가 안된다면 나이를 여쭈어봐도 될까요
<Seony> 오... 제대한지 얼마 안되셨나보네요
<kuroneko_> 23살입니다. 아직 파릇파릇...은 아닌가...
<Markers> 오오...
<Seony> 파릇한데요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 막 바꾸고 싶어진다 -ㄱ;;
<kuroneko_> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저도 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 나도 바꾸고싶다...
<Markers> 다시 군대 가도 좋으니 바꾸고 싶.......
<Markers> 전 이제 26인데 한것도 없이 나이 먹은듯 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 26살로 돌아가도 소원이 없겠는데... ㅎㅎ
<Markers> ㅋㅋ
<kuroneko_> Seony님은 나이가 어떻게 되시나요?
<Seony> 지금 23살이면 말띠인가요?
<Markers> 근데 어셈블리를 독학 하신건가요?
<kuroneko_> 빠른생일이라 뱀띠일껍니다.
<Markers> 자축인묘 진사오미 신유술해
<Seony> 빠른 생일이라고 띠까지 바뀌는 건 아니잖아요 ㅎㅎ. 학년이 바뀌는 거겠죠
<Markers> 제가 토끼띠이니
<Seony> 저랑 띠동갑이네요
<Seony> 저는 11살입니다 ㅎㅎ
<kuroneko_> 독학입니다. 군대에 있는동안 배워서요.
<Markers> 오..
<Markers> 능력자시네
<Markers> 그것도 군대에서;
<kuroneko_> 능력자는 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 어떤 걸로 공부하셧나요
<kuroneko_> Seony : 제가 상식이 좀 부족합니다.
<Seony> 음... 저는 예전에 군대에서 ssh 접속시도했다가 2분 후에 전화와서 영창가고싶냐고 물어보더라구요.
<kuroneko_> 아까 말씀드린 삼엽충책이요.
<bridgebot> kcm1700 : 아... 군대에서 ssh 쓰기...
<kuroneko_> 저는 군대에서 네트워크장비같은거나 조금 만져서
<kuroneko_> 시스코장비는 안쓰고 알카텔꺼 조금 만져봤군요.
<Markers> 오... 보직도 좋은곳으로 가셧나부네요.
<Markers> 통신병으로 빠지셧나부넹 ㅠ
<Markers> 전 삽질햇는데 -ㄱ....
<kuroneko_> 특기는 전산인데 부대는 방공포네요.
<kuroneko_> 1400미터 산꼭대기로 발령났었지요.
<Markers> 전 북한군이랑 쌔쌔쌔;;
<Markers> 혹시 삼엽충책이라는거 정확한 책 제목을 알 수 있을까요?
<kuroneko_> http://book.naver.com/bookdb/book_detail.nhn?bid=4399679 이책이네요.
<Markers> 아 감사합니다
<Markers> 그럼 kuroneko_ 님은 현재 회사 다니시는건가요 ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 혹시 저처럼 x86
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그러니까 놋북이나 넷북등으로 네비 돌릴려는분 계시나요?
<kuroneko_> 유웨이중앙교육이라는 회사에서 그냥 단순업무하고있습니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아틀란말고 맵 아시는분?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어셈이라...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠 통신병이라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 좋은 보직일려나
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 개인적으론 조금 의문형
<kuroneko_> 자대에 따라 다른거겠지요...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭐 그렇긴한데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근본적으로 꽤 귀찮은 보직이거든요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 몸으로 뛰는 훈련은 적게해도 하드한건 마찬가지
<kuroneko_> 뭐 잘못하면 털리기는 좋은 보직이죠.
<Seony> 뭐든 자기가 했던 게 제일 힘들고 제일 나쁜 보직...
<kuroneko_> 그게 정답인거같네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 해병대고 공수부대고 방위고간에, 자기가 있떤 곳이 세상에서 제일 힘든 부대라는 점도 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<kuroneko_> 남자 대화중에 가장 쓸데없고 소모적인 대화주제 0순위가 '누가 군대에서 더 힘들었느냐' 라는거죠.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 어휴 잠시 아이스크림 먹으러 갓다고 또 튕겻네요 ;
<Seony> 나도 아이스크림이나 먹을까 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 갠적으로 저는 보직이 굉장히 좋았어요 ㅋ 머 전공쪽이랑은 전혀 상관이 없어서 커리어 측면에서는 안 좋앗지만 ㅎㅎ
<kuroneko_> 퇴근까지 2시간 41분 남았네요.
<Markers> 아 거기도 6시에 퇴큰인가요?
<kuroneko_> 네. 정시퇴근이죠. 하지만 집에 가면 7시 반~8시니까
<Seony> 흐... 교통만 1시간 반에서 2시간이네요...
<kuroneko_> 가면 일단 바로 자고 새벽3시 기상해서 할꺼 하고 다시 출근
<Markers> 헐? 새벽 3시 ㄷㄷㄷ;
<kuroneko_> 이모부네 회사라서
<Markers> 역시 젊으시네요 새벽 3시..
<kuroneko_> 아니요 제가 늦잠자는버릇때문에 그냥 라이프싸이클을 그렇게 맞춰놓은것 뿐이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 몇시에 주무시는대요
<kuroneko_> 9시~10시에 자죠 보통은
<kuroneko_> 만약 시계소리를 못듣고 늦잠을 자도 지각하지 않도록
<Markers> ㄷㄷ
<Markers> 전 그때 자도 일어나기는 9시 그대로인데 -ㄱ;;
<Markers> 내일 전국적으로 비 내릴거 같다던데
<kuroneko_> 잠이 저보다도 많으시네요.
<Markers> 비도 싫고 햇볕도 싫고 정말 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 그래서 잠을 12시나 1시쯤에 자서 8시쯤에 1분마다 알람 맞춰놓고 자는 ㅠ
<kuroneko_> 저는 비오는날씨 좋아해서요.
<Markers> 전 몇일전에 비가 옆으로 내리는 바람에 옷 다 젖어서 회사 출근해가지구 기분 잡쳣다능;;
<kuroneko_> 새벽기상하면 일단 한두시간정도 공부하다가 피씨방가서 블소하고 ㅋㅋ
<kuroneko_> 비 오는건 좋은데 비바람은 좀 그렇죠
<Markers> 그날 팬티까지 싹 다 젖어가지고 -ㄱ;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈pe랑
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 우분투 설치디스크를
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 멀티부트로 구성할려고하는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : menu.lst에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 우분투 부분은 어느 항목 가리켜야하죠?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기본값으론
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : title find and boot Linux with menu.lst already installed
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : find --set-root /sbin/init
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : configfile /Boot/grub/menu.lst
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 같은 택도 없는넘 찾는데-_-;
<Seony> 음... 맥용 Norton은 무료네요..
<Markers> 멀티부트요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : initrd.lz 이넘이랑 vmlinuz중 하나인듯한데
<Markers> 저도 자세히는 모르는데 'ㅅ';;;
<Markers> 무슨 검색하니깐 우비 설치하라고 나와잇네 -ㅅ-;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일단 전자랑
<kuroneko_> vm은 버츄얼머신 약자같은데
<kuroneko_> init이 맞지 않을까요
<Seony> kuroneko_: 리눅스에서 커널 이미지 이름은 vmlinuz라는 이름을 사용한답니다.
<kuroneko_> 아하...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아아 저거군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 find명령으로 찾아가라니 못 찾아가는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 수동 지정해야하나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : configfile은 /isolinuz/menu.cfg일꺼고
<Markers> 난 왜 검색을 해도 이상한것들만 찾아내지;;; 전혀 관련 없는것만 나오네 -ㅅ-;
<Markers> 혹시 안드로이드처럼 스마트폰 에뮬 같은거 없을까요? 안드로이드 말고?
<kuroneko_> 아... 또 익스플로러가 깨지기 시작하네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : title find and boot Linux with menu.lst already installed
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : find --set-root /casper/vmlinuz
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : configfile /isolinux/menu.cfg
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이렇게 해놨거든요
<kuroneko_> 재부팅해야할듯합니다.
<Markers> 크롬 쓰세요 브라우저 @_@;;
<Markers> 크롬 추천
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일단
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : title Test
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : kernel (hd0,1)/casper/vmlinuz
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : inited (hd0,1)/casper/initrd.lz
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : configfile /isolinux/menu.cfg
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이넘으로 실험해봐야죠 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니다 0,1이 맞긴할려나
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 냐하핫;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 우분투 인스톨러로 하지말고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : iso넣고나서 title Try Ubuntu without installing
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : find --set-root /ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : map /ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso (0xff) || map --mem /ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso (0xff)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : map --hook
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : root (0xff)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : kernel /casper/vmlinuz  file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed noprompt boot=casper persistent iso-scan/filename=/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso quiet splash --
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : initrd /casper/initrd.lz
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이런식으로도 되는듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 당장에 디스크 복구하고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : iso전송중
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 닥엔시
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 한전이 드디어
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 확정이라는대요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전기요금 이ㅏㄴ상안
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 10%
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 10.7%
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ...
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 후우
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : title Install Ubuntu 10.04.4
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : find --set-root /ubuntu-10.04.4-desktop-i386.iso
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : map /ubuntu-10.04.4-desktop-i386.iso (0xff)  || map --mem /ubuntu-10.04.4-desktop-i386.iso (0xff)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : map --hook
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : root (0xff)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : kernel /casper/vmlinuz  file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed noprompt boot=casper only-ubiquity iso-scan/filename=/ubuntu-10.04.4-desktop-i386.iso quiet splash --
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : initrd /casper/initrd.lz
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이런식으로 추가해줌
<Kuroneko_> 오메...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이제 남은건 시도해보는것이군요
<Kuroneko_> 전기요금 인상이라니 피씨방값이 오르겠네...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아 이왕하는거 test memory등도 넣을껄; 쩝
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 해보고 잘 되면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아크로니스 복구용 부트 iso랑
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 램테스트용 iso등도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 합쳐버려야죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 실험중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 경고 : 저속 메모리 쓰지마세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 옵션 보시면 알겠지만, iso자체를 읽어서 램에 올립니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 경고2 : 램 2기가 안 되면..포기하세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니다 1.25기가정도면 아슬할려나
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 올리고나면 500쯤 남으니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전 뭐 초당 수십메가 뜨는 카드로 실험중이니 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후 grub4dos상에서 읽는거라 그런지 늦네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 블루 뜬 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 웃기는 증세 발동중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : iso다 읽어서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : bzimage가 initrd 읽어내었는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 문젠 거기서 멈춤 -_-;
<Markers> 전기 요금 오르나요? 헐?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음냐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 직접 푼다음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : title XbmcUbuntu Live (Not Persistent)\nTry xbmcbuntu without installing it
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : kernel /xbmcbuntu/vmlinuz  boot=casper live-media-path=/xbmcbuntu nopersistent quiet splash --
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : initrd  /xbmcbuntu/initrd.lz
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이걸 이용해봐야겠음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 조금 고치면 되겠죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : title Ubuntu Live
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : kernel /casper/vmlinuz  boot=casper quiet splash --
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : initrd  /casper/initrd.lz
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 라는 심플한게 나오네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : casper-rw가 없지만 일단 무시
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://www.rmprepusb.com/tutorials/xbmcbuntu
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이넘 참조중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음냐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 많은건 안 바라는건데;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 사실 우분투랑 윈7을
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 둘 다 live부트 가능하고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 복구용으로 쓰면 그만이니까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 오 된다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 성공
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다만 원래 2기가 디스크를 아슬하게 윈도전용으로 쓰고 있었는지라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 보조 8기가쪽으로 750메가정도 프로그램(포터블) 쫏아내야겠네요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 올라요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 10.7%
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 인상 예정
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<DarkCircle> 음 근데 Darkness-Angel님 솔직히 좀 너무하시네요
<DarkCircle> 말씀하시는거 다 좋은데 누가 들을지도 모르는 이야기 플러딩 제한 없다고 혼자서 20줄 30줄 길게 말씀하시고 ..
<DarkCircle> Darkness-Angel / 다른분들 커뮤니케이션 생각도 좀 해주시라능.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅇㅅㅇ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네;
<Markers> ㄷㄷㄷ;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 여튼 성공한거 간단히 정리해서 올릴게요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일단 할게 있으니 그쪽 마무리 짓고나서 글 적을게요
<Markers> 다들 안 더우신가요; 에어컨 바람 쐬고 계시나 -ㅅ-;; 무슨 정부 권장 온도가 28라고 회사 실내를 28도로 맞춰놓다니 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 백수라
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 선풍기 앞에서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : pc 사용중입니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 28도면 냉방 되긴하나요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 안 해도 거의 30도정도인 시기에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 28도면 냉방 하지 말란거죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 안 그래도 우분투 또 새로 깔면서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 12.04가볼까했다가
<Markers> 선풍기 쓰고 있는데 온풍기인거 같은 느낌이라는...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 귀찮아서 그냥 다시 10.04.4까는중 -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 12.04깔려면 도중에 이미지 떠두고 컴파일셋 깔고나서 다시 드라이브 만들어야해서 귀찮아요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 우분투
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 가면갈수록 이상해져서 포기요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<Markers> 이상해지고 잇나요?
<Kuroneko_> 우리나라는 대학교가 왜이리 많은걸까요
<Kuroneko_> 200개 학교홈페이지를 다 돌아다니다보니
<Kuroneko_> 눈아파죽겠어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://dateno1.egloos.com/1191362
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 리눅스 지식이고 암것도 없어도 10분이면 충분히 가능하게 해봤스빈다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 밑줄, 굵게, 색상
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 3가지로 강조된것만 보셔도 됩니다
<Markers> 200개 대학은 왜??;;
<Markers> Darkness-Angel : 이글루스 괜찮나요? 블로그 하기
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아주 좋아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 단점은 js첨부등이 안 되고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 동영상 업로드가 좀 안습임 (10분 or 100메가제한 + 저품질)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 장점은 5메가 제한이 있다라지만, 무제한 용량 첨부 가능하고
<Markers> 티스토리를 할지 네이버블로그를 할지 고민중인데 이글루스도 괜찮다는 말씀?? 검색 대충 때려보니깐 안 좋다라는 얘기가 좀 잇던데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아 디자인 변경이 좀 안 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그것도 안습
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네버는 즐입니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네버에서 이전했습니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이유1
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭐 올리면 저작권이래요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 센터 지들 맘대로임
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이유2
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저런거 올리다보면 가끔 뭔가 첨부해야하는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 5메가제한은 참는데, 하루 30메가 끝~ 이건 뭐 -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 여튼 뭔가 올리질 못하곘음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 티스토리가 젤 낫고
<Markers> 티스토리는 모르시죠? 티스토리가 너무 폐쇄적이라서 어떻게 할수가 없네 -ㅅ-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이글루스도 괜찮은편입니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이글루스 젤 좋은점은
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저처럼 저작권애매하게 가는 2차 저작물등을 올리거나 하는경우
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 웬만한거 올려도 아무일 없어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금까지 뭔가 올리다가 짤려본건 영상 올렸는게 수위쳌 안 했더니 넘 노골적이라고 영상만 짤린정도입니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 15금정도였다고 생각하는데...뭐 패스~
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 영상부분은 유튜브를 쓰신후 퍼서 올리기 추천합니다
<Markers> 저작권 같은거 어떻게 확인하나요 =ㅅ=?;;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 1080P올려도 vga중화질로 바꾸는 위용을 보이는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 멋진 이글루스 인코더라서 -_-
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음...이글루스는 마이너해서인지 완전 안중에 없음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 단속 걸렸다란분도 못봄
<Markers> 네엥;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저작권 위반이거나하면 보통 센터에서 알아서 게시물 수정해서 처리합니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 작성한 CF카드 이미지 뜨는중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 랄라~ 이제 제 CF하나로 윈도/리눅시스템 전부를 비상복구 가능하군요 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 우분투 10.04.4로 작성했지만, 그냥 12.04로 할껄 그랬나란 생각도 드네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (센디브릿지등 제대로 못 먹을테니)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 2기가론 역시 PE랑 병행하기 힘든
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : PE도 드라이브등 따로 뺴놨을정도니;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 널널하게 할려면 역시 8기가, 멀티OS고려하면 16기가가 좋을듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (단지 16기가 CF SLC 600배속 하나 가격이 얼마더라; )
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 헐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 많이 싸졌네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다나와 16기가는 안 뜨는데
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 바바님
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 8기가 기준으로 최소한도로 OS용으로 사용 가능한 울트라가 3만, 트레센드 400배속이 3.5만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 권장인 익스트림 울트라가 4.2만, 트레센드 600배속이 6만이군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 더 떨어져서 5만 이하로 가면 하나 질러서 윈7pe + 98pe + ubuntu로 구성해봐야죠 +_+
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 걍 iODD
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 하나로 쇼부본
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 비상 복구및 작업 디스크 저거면 넘치죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 구형이야 어짜피 CD써야하고요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 미리나이루님//iso로 하면 갱신이 안 되요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전 할일이 없어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 걍 비상 부팅하고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 포터블 어플 쓰면 아무리 PE써도 작업 내역 저장 되요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 몇가지만 쪼물딱 거리면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 끝나는 일이
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 대부분이라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 제 7pe 복구용이 아닙니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 작업용이죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : java컴파일부터 시작해서 각종 문서작업, 포샵질, 웹서핑 등등
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : PE로 작업할일은 없어요 전
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 부터 시작해서 플레쉬 지원, dx11, .net3.5지원등
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : vm 머신으로 하지
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 지저분해질거 같으면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : vc redist 2010까지 다 넣은걸요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아뇨
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : PE가 낫죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그런 1회성 작업이면 걍 리셋하면 다 날아가니 (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 물른 VHD써서 PE가 아닌 일반 윈도도 깔수 있는데, 복구용이니 wim써서 작성했죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : pe에서 스타2, wow, 디아3 다 돌려본 (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 닷넷은 가진 프로그램 몇개로
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : vc도 같은 방법 썼습니다
<Kuroneko_> 엔젤비트네요
<DarkCircle> Markers / 정부 권장 온도는 28도가 아니라 26도입니다만 26도가 말 그대로 데드라인이기 때문에 업체에서 안전빵으로 28도로 맞춘게 아닌가 싶네요
<DarkCircle> 작년에 블랙아웃하면서 삽질했다고 그런가
<Markers> ㄷㄷㄷ
<DarkCircle> 근데 지하철이나 백화점 가보시면 아시겠지만 실내온도 22~24도입니다.
<Markers> 회사에 계신분들 다들 집중이 안되서 정수기랑 음료코너를 왓다갓다 @_@;;;
<DarkCircle> 그게 그러니까 생산성을 저해하는정도면 쓸데없는 서류삽질 =3
<Kuroneko_> 퇴근전 5분
<Kuroneko_> 집중될리가 없지요.
<DarkCircle> 일하지 말고 잠이나 자라는 뜻이죠
<DarkCircle> 일단 퇴근은 하셔야 =3
<Kuroneko_> 컴퓨터 쓴지 5년쯤 됐는데
<Kuroneko_> 슬슬 교체할때가
<Kuroneko_> 된거같은데 컴퓨터를 어찌 맞추는게 좋을까요
<DarkCircle> 사실 이건 좀 뻔한 얘긴데 더우면 누구든지 일할 맛이 안나기 마련
<Kuroneko_> 모니터는 10년 썼고... 근데 컴퓨터 바꿨다가 블소가 돌아가버리면 저는 걷잡을수없게될지도 모릅니다.
<DarkCircle> 추워도 그렇지만 적당히 추우면 몸에서 열을 내기 위해서라도 몸을 움직어야 하지만 (..)
<DarkCircle> 모니터 10년이라니 부럽네요
<Kuroneko_> CRT모니터에요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 전 모니터 많이 써봐야 6년을 넘은적이 없는데
<DarkCircle> 네 CRT
<DarkCircle> 어렸을때 삼성 21인치 99만원주고 샀는데 무슨 커패시터 같은거 하나 나가더니 기사가 부품 없다고 버리라고 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ...
<Kuroneko_> 퇴근 1분전!
<Markers> 칼퇴근?!
<Kuroneko_> 당연히 칼퇴근해야지요.
<Markers> Kuroneko_님 좋은 방법이 있어요 노트북 꾸진거 하나 그냥 장만하세요 @_@;; 그럼 저처럼 게임은 잘 안하게 된답니다...만 물론 게임은 어떻게든 하지만 좀 줄어듬 -_-;
<Kuroneko_> 컴퓨터를 두대씩이나 가지고있다간 엄마한테 과소비라고 혼나요
<Kuroneko_> 퇴근하겠습니다. 집에가서 뵙죠 헤헤. 모두 안녕히계세요.
<Markers> 헐킈 월요일인데 칼퇴근하셧네
<Markers> Darkness-Angel님
<Markers> 혹시 여자분이신가요 @_@;;
<am0c_> 'ㅅ'
<DarkCircle> am0c_, 부
<DarkCircle> 뷔
<DarkCircle> =3
<am0c_> DarkCircle: 부비부비>_<
<am0c_> 닭옹은 우분투 세미나 자주 오세요?
<DarkCircle> 그리고 사라지신 디버깅의 제왕 아목옹 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> 무섭 ..
<DarkCircle> ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 괴현상 발견
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 10.04.3일떄 전에 304프레임이라고 했잔아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 10.04.4에서 똑같이 빌드후 적용하니 2298프레임?;; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 과연 무슨 차이가 있는걸까요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 한번도 안 해봤는데 12.04가서 똑같이해봐야겠음 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<autowiz_> 앤신님 하이요
<ndsin> 안녕하세요
<Kuroneko_> 안녕하세요.
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<Ben5> 안녕하세용
<Markers> 안녕하세요 :D
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : 박지성 QPR 유니폼 사진!!! http://www.qpr.co.uk/javaImages/4e/43/0,,10373~11027278,00.jpg
<bridgebot> sungyo : 쿨럭.
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 데이타 입출력이 잦은 서버에서의 SSD 사용은 아직은 시기상조일까요..??
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아뇨
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 어떻게 생각하세요..?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 많을수록 ssd에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 웬 하드요?;;
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 아,
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 느리기도 느리지만 raid5등처럼 복구 안 되는 타입 쓰면 날아갈까봐 불안해서 살질 못함
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ㅡ,.ㅡ 저랑 같으시군요...!!ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하드경우는 엑서스가 많으면 계속 돌아서 과열되기도하고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 헤드가 매우 낮은 확율이지만 꿈틀(?)하는것만으로
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 홈서버에 관심이 가 포럼에 글을 올렸다가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 요즘 하드밀도면 수십~수백기가가 공중 증발이죠
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 호오.ㅡ,.ㅡ 공중증발...!!
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 관리자는 그 앞에서 맨붕...!!
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 바늘만한 자리에 수십메가 들어가는 시대다보니
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 아아~
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 조금만 긁으면 죽어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 계산해보세요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 그죠.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 요즘 장당 1.5테라니 면당 750기가에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거기에 안쪽으로 갈수록 밀도 올라가니; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 안쪽 0.1mm만 긁어도 훅 가죠
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 아, 그렇게 생각해볼수 있는거군요.
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 안으로 들어갈수록, 으음. 그러네요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ssd는 컨트롤러 죽는경우 업체가서 보드만 바꾸면 되죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 칩 살아있으니 거의 완벽히 복구되요 (암호화 안 걸면)
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 레이드1로 유지할 경우 섹터에 대한 복구가 이루어지진 않나요..?
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 컨트롤러가 죽는 경우가 종종 생기나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거기에 죽더라도 보통은 섹터 일부로 컨트롤러가 관리해주고
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 하드는 보통...1~2년에 하나씩은 나가자나요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기컷해봐야 칩 하나 사망이지  통째로 죽는건 물리 손상뿐이에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아뇨
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ㅡ,.ㅡ 그렇군요..!
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 요즘 테라급 하드 불량율이 심상치않아요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : (그러면요..?)
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 으음. 그렇군요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저도 불안해서 외장하드
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 벌벌 떨면서 써요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 고히 케이스 모셔두고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가끔 데이터 주고받을때면 켜서 쓰고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 계속 뽑아놔요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 그래서 NAS한대 돌리니 편하더라구요.
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 백업용으로 쓰는 500기가 하나는, 그냥 뒤에 꼽혀있기는 해요.
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : (걔는 남는거여서....막 쓰네요.ㅎㅎ)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 요즘 웹호스팅도 대세가 ssd에요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : I/O 신속하고, 반응 좋고...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 모업체(m사)는 전부 다 ssd로 바꾸었다고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 광고중
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 집에서 NAS한대 돌리는데,
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 뭐..사무실 겸으로요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이런정도에요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 접때 말씀드렸듯이 임베디드라, 저에겐 익숙치 않아 홈서버 한대를 꾸며볼까 생각해봤거든요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 사실은 ssd로 raid10정도 써주면 최강이죠
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 포럼에 질문도 던져보고..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그것도 익스프레스 16배속으로(...)
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 레이드10은 들어보지도 못했슴돠. ㅡㅡa ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 괴물보드는 저 슬롯조차 8개거든요; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 개당 1.5기가 나오는 카드를 8개 물려서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 초당 6기가란 멋진 속도를 자랑하죠(...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (어따 쓰는거냐!:; )
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 멋쥐군요.ㅋㅋㅋ 어따 쓰죠?ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 저는 홈서버를 생각해보면서 '전력효율'을 처음 접하게 됬거든요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠?
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 그냥...집에 남는 P4로 구성해볼려고만 생각했어요.ㅋㅋ 전기세 생각은 안하고요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그건좀 회의적인
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ssd 사실 전력소비 하드보다 안 적어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 놋북에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 적게는 1대
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 많게는 4대까지 달아놨어요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 호오ㅡ,.ㅡ 바쁘겠군요.
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 아, ssd에 대한 전력효율을 기대한다라기보다...
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 구형 컴퓨터말고, itx인가요..? 미니 메인보드에 시피유 붙어잇는거,
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 이런게 있다는것도 처음 알았어요 ^0^
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그리고 전력면에서 사용시간 재보면
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 으음..?> 갈아타셨나요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아뇨
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이상하게 잘 안 되는넘에 짜증이 생겨서
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 모뎀 + 공유기 한번 코드 뽑았다가 꽃아줌
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 문젠 여전히 잘 안 됨
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 아..어디까지
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 나눴죠? 이후에 계속 쳤어요.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 글세요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 전력소비 애기할려고했던듯
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 암튼, 저는 미니메인보드가 있다는것도 처음 알았어요.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 전력소비 그대로에요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 하드나 ssd나 전력 똑같아요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 예, SSD에 전력소비를 기대한다기 보다는
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 소음대신 발열이; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 보다 안정적일거 같아서요.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 하드보다 심한가요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 일단 놋북이면 안전하죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 떨어뜨려도 액정이 깨지면 깨지지 데이터는 살죠
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 홈서버나 소규모 사무실에선 어떨까요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 으앙
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저 왜 이럴까요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 80번 포트만 잘 안 되는듯
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 호오+_+ 맥북에 ssd 끼울만 하군요.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 쳇이랑 토랭 다 잘 되는데
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 헐.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 80만?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 웹브라우져는 종류 안 가리고
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 뭐지?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 하나도 페이지 안 열ㄹ미
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 리눅스에선 핑테스트를 어떻게 하죠?
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 맨날 도스에서만 해서....
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : waiting 이래요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 똑같아요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 원래 유닉 베긴거니까요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 아, 글쿤요!ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 현제 ie + 파폭 + 크룸으로
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 핑테스틑는 원래 한번 때리면 끊나지 않고 계속 나오나요...?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 페이지 열려는중
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 저거 않끈기네요.ㅋㅋㅋ 때렸떠니
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 다 안되요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 다 안 되요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 호오. ^0^
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 상황이 대략..'아 이건 뭐지..?'하실듯,
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 후
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 송버드도 안 되네
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 랄라
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 전부 다 각자 엔진 내장인데;
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 다음번에 홈서버 구성할때 SSD에 HDD조합을 고려해야겠어요.
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 웹쪽에서 일하시나요? 다 띄우시는게요,
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 어이없는 현상도 발생중
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 우분투 12.04에서 glxgears하니까
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : mesa-utils깔래요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 깔고 치니까 하는말이
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 또 깔래요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 다시 시도해보니 깔렸데요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 어쩌란걸까요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 전 때려봤떠니 열심히 기어들이 돌아갑니다만..?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 참고로 10.04.3, 10.04.4 다 잘 됨
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 네 잘 되는게 정상
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 12.04입니다.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 음; 전 기본으로 안 깔렸다고 떠서
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 용도는 '장난감'인가요..?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 깔았죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아뇨
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그래픽 성능 시험
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 육안상으로요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아뇨
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 잘은 모르겠지만 기어들이 열심히 돌아가는에 이쁘네요 lol!
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 아, 저는 내일 또 학원을 가야 해서 들어가봐야 하네요.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 음?
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 암튼 ssd 이야기 감사합니다.^^ 아, 그런데 ssd가 서버용과 pc용으로 나뉘나요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 터미널에서 열어보세요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 5초단위로 평균 구해서
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 프레임 뽑아줍니다
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 터미널에서 쳤더니 gui에 뜨길래...그런 명령어군요..!
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 네
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 얼마 뜨시ㅏ요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 전 시넵틱이 좋아서 일단 깜
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 한편 일부 언론들의 보도 행태도 도마에 올랐다.
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 컬,
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 다시.
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 3397 frames in 5.0 seconds = 679.269 FPS
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 3408 frames in 5.0 seconds = 681.464 FPS
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 터미널이 컨트롤씨가 안먹힌다는걸 깜박했슴돠.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 다시 받아라고 함
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 웃기네요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 한 650~670 사이인데 이정도면 어느정도인거죠..?ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 시넵틱 설치->시넵틱 저장소 추가->재설치
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이러니 되네요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ㅋㅋㅋ 어디서 꼬인거죠?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 참고로 10.04.4에서 기본 내장 드라이브로 x4500사용시
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 300좀 넘김
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 드라이브 새로 갈아엎으니
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 1000;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 인텔이죠?
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 예. 쿼드에요.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그럼 드라이브 갈아보세요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 어떻게요?
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ㅋㅋ 죄송합니다. 우분투사용한지가 이제 6개월이 넘었어요.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 전 6일도;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : lucid
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그러니까 10.04기준으로
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : apt-get source xserver-xorg-video-intel
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-video-intel
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : apt-get install devscripts
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : cd xserver-xorg-video-intel-VERSION
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : dch -l zmiq "Xorg-intel patched for external monitor on u810"
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : dpkg-buildpackage -b
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : dh_builddeb
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : dpkg -i xserver-xorg-video-intel_2.6.1-1ubuntu1zmiq1_i386.deb
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 단축키 쓰는걸 좋아하는데, 이전에 10.04에서는 단축키가 빠릿하게 먹혔는데
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 그게 12.04로 넘어오면서는 느낌이 영...
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 노틸러스도 '꾸욱~'눌러야 뜨는 거 같네요.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 일단 커널부터 바꾸고요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㅎㄴ제 3.2.0-23이네요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 음 이걸로 12.04에서도 먹힐려나
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 루시드용밖에 몰라서요; ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 다시 손으로 받아서 하면 되지만 제가 컴파일하면 꼭 부트불능으로-_-;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 잘 안 되네요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 우움. sh로 저장해 돌려보고 있어요.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 제가 실험중
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 실수
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 먼져 dpkg-dev부터 까세요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 까먹을뻔함
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 근데 작업하기전에 일일히 sudo도 귀찮으니 sudo su등을 쓰세요 ^^;
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 이미 돌렸습니다만?! lol
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 첫번쨰줄 처리중에 없다고 뜨는데요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 근데 저거 다 할려면 하드 많이 비어야함
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 컴파일셋등 다 기본 없어서 깔려면 수백메가 쓱
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그리고 두번째로
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저기 있는 cd ~인줄
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 거기 있는 버전 진짜 버전이란 택슽트가 아니라
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 받아지는 파일명 애기입니다
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : tail: 읽기를 위해 `debian/changelog'을(를) 열 수 없음: 그런 파일이나 디렉터리가 없습니다
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : dpkg-buildpackage: error: tail of debian/changelog gave error exit status 1
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : dh_builddeb: cannot read debian/control: 그런 파일이나 디렉터리가 없습니다
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : dpkg: xserver-xorg-video-intel_2.6.1-1ubuntu1zmiq1_i386.deb을(를) 처리하는데 오류가 발생했습니다 (--install):
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 아카이브에 접근할 수 없습니다: 그런 파일이나 디렉터리가 없습니다
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 처리하는데 오류가 발생했습니다:
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : xserver-xorg-video-intel_2.6.1-1ubuntu1zmiq1_i386.deb
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 에러가 요렇게만 떴네요.ㅡㅡa
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 당연하죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 한줄씩 하셔야함
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그리고 version부분은 위에 적은대로에요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 거기에 U810들어있는줄은
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 맘대로 적으세요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 설명줄인듯
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 즉 사람 보라고 입력하는거니 뭐라적던 맘대로 하셔도 됨
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아마 \n도 먹을꺼에요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 가장 중요한점
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 제가 dpkg만들어서 님에게 주면
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그거 하나 까시면 끝(...)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 젤 큰 반전이죠 ^^;
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ㅡㅡ?ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 쿨럭, 시간이 벌써
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 암튼 오늘도 감사드립니다...^^ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 거기에 dpkg -i부분 파일명도
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아마 루시드랑 다를꺼에요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 근데 지금 가르쳐주신 이게 어느 드라이브를 바꿔주는거죠?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 음? 인텔 그래픽요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 다 만듬
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 아,
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 이걸...만드신거에요??
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 네
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 드라이브 설치용 dpkg제작이에요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 이런거 하시는거에요..?+_+
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 다 만듬
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아 저장소에 보시면 인텔용 오픈소스 드라이브 개발툴등의 패키지 있어요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 다 받아서 컴파일후에 묶는거죠
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 도대체 리눅스의 세계는
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 재부팅해볼게요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 적용후 glxgears해서 성능 확인을 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 심심할 기회를 안주는군요..!!ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 루시드때는 극단적으로 나아지더군요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 저도 재부팅만 보고선 자러 가야겠네요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㅎㅎ 결과 보고 가세요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 1분 안에 드릴게요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : Ä©
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 안 나아지네요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그냥 10.04쓸까나
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 후 맘에 안 드는
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그놈으로 갈아타볼까나
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그놈 + gdm설치 시도중
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 시넵틱이 깔아주는거면 되겠죠?
<sungyo_> 7426 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1485.044 FPS
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 모뎀 커넥터등은 나중에 깔면 될꺼고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 우우
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 안 나아져요
<sungyo_> 저는 뭔가 아까랑은 변화가 보입니다만....????
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 원인이 그놈이 아니라 그런가해서
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 헉;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 님은 폭증했네요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 왜 전 그대로일까요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ㅋㅋㅋ 아..이게, 폭증인가요??ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 네
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 수치 팍 늘었죠?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 만들어지신 dpkg전송해주시수 있나요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그걸로 해볼게요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 아까 주신거 전 그대로 넣은것입니다만..?
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ^^;; 뒤에 에러난건 수정해서 타이핑 못했어요.
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : apt-get source xserver-xorg-video-intel
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-video-intel
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : apt-get install devscripts
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : cd xserver-xorg-video-intel-VERSION
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : dch -l zmiq "Xorg-intel patched for external monitor on u810"
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : dpkg-buildpackage -b
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : dh_builddeb
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : dpkg -i xserver-xorg-video-intel_2.6.1-1ubuntu1zmiq1_i386.deb
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 아까주신 그대로.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : dpkg-dev먼져 까신후에
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 1200~1400 왔다갔따 하네요.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : cd부분의 경로만 바꾸시면 될꺼에요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 흑 전 왜 안 나아질까요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이게 신기한게 10.04.3일때는 그대로였고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 4일때는 폭증
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : dk....
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그 수치가 오른만큼 그래픽 처리능이 오른겁니다
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : dpkgdev가 원래 있었나봐요.^0^
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그런가보네요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 전 없어서 첫줄부터 거부하더데 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 머한다고 깔았드라~?ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 지금 그놈으로 깔아보는중
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 으음. 왠지 님꺼 12.04가
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 몰라요;;
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 없는게 많아보여요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : gpkg만드시는거라도 하셨나보네요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 오타
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : dpkg
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 음? 다음에서 12.04 데탑용 받음
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 저는 베타에서 계쏙 업데이트해왔어요.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 베타2였나,
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그러고보니 업데이트 메니져가서
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 업데이트 떄려볼껄 그랬음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 전 여전히 잘 안 되는
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 재부팅이라도 해봐야하나;
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 제가 실은 libreoffice impress를,뜯어고치고 싶은 부분이 있는데
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 이거 오픈소스 받은뒤에 개발툴 공부해가면서 한번 천천히 해봐야 겠네요.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 흠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그넘 독점 소프트 아닌지?
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 프로그래밍은 해본거라곤 어릴때 배이직과 c쬐금이지만...lol
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 센터에 있는것중 소스 없는것 널ㄹ미
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : libreoffice도 센터에 있......어요.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 소스가요?
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : openoffice에서 온놈이라,
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아니면 유포판이요>
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 아, 소스요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 어이쿠
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 소스는 홈페이지에 올라가있던데요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 업데이트 282?;;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 센터에선 못봤어요.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 업데이트 다 하고 재부팅 -> 드라이브 다시 깔고 재부팅후
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 다시 해볼게요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 으음. 전
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 여기까지만 하겠습니다.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 네
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 전 이넘 재부팅할게요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 학원 늦으면 뒷감당이.ㅎㅎㅎ암튼, 그래픽 좋아진건 좋네요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 오늘밤도 즐거이..^^
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 겜등 돌려보시면
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 꽤 극단적 향상이;
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : 아디오스
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈도 복구하고 백신도 복구하고옴
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 놋북쪽은
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그놈 깔고 gdm까니 그놈 로긴 되네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기존이랑 다른점은 설정기능이 프로그램-시스템 도구의 하위로 들어감ㅁ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 유니티 제거중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠냐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 간단히 처리함
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 먼져 apt-get install synaptic해서 시넵틱 깔고 실행해서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : gdm메인이랑 gnome검색후 그놈본체 깔고 부트시 세션에서 그놈 클래식 고르니 낮익은 화면이 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 ldm이랑 테마 설치중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고 unity검색해서 깔린거 싹 다 삭제하고 재부팅 시도중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 안 꼬이면 성공인듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷㄷ; 왜 갑자기 grub배경이 이상한 지구로 바뀌었을까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이걸로 실험해봐야지
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쩝
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그놈 깔았지만 3깔려서 기존이랑 다른 느낌이;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 허걱;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭡미;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쓸모없는 패키지(오피스등을 센터에서 쓱) 쓱쓱한다음 apt-get autoremove때리고 리부트했더니 그놈까지 날아간
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 알수없는점이 gnome다시 깔라고하니 unity까지 부활시킨
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 악 열받는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 3.2.x대에선 별 난리 다 떨어도 안 통하는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어이없는 드라이브들땜에;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후.....정말 못 살겠네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 잡 드라이브면 모르겠지만 입력장치니 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 2300->2200->2400
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 초기->커널 업글->드라이브 업글
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 10.04.4기준으로 프레임 저정도 나오네요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 12.04로 올리세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 방금 12.04 갈려다가 결국 GG쳤어요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 12.04가 확실히 빨라 졌는데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 터치스크린등의 주요 입력장치 드라이브가 다 안 되는걸요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 비됴 엔당이시죠?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그건 잘 모름
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : nvidia시죠?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 잘모름
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 안 그럼 커널말고 빨라질게 없는데;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 모르겠네요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 달라질것은 많죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아뇨 크게 속도 영향줄건
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 유니티등과
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 커널이죠
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : gdm부터
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 유니티도
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 나머지는 크게 빨라질 요소는 아니죠
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 엄청나죠
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : gui에서
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 커널은
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그닥
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그리 영향 안 받죠
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 메이저 업글도 아니고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아뇨 메이져급이죠
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 2.6 -> 3.2로 갔는걸요
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;.
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 저기 3대는
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 토발즈가 미쳐서
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 올린거고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 거나거나
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 같습니다
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 욕행ㅅ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 욕해요
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저도 그거땜에 지금 10.04 온거에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 커널땜에 답 안 나옴
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 드라이브들이 컴파일이 안 되는걸요;
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 왜 안될까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저도 모르죠;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 컴파일된 유포판이면 이해를 함
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 소스 받아서 하는데도 바로 에러남
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 복잡한것도 아니고(?) 겨우 C파일 한개에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : automake임;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 화이팅
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니 화이팅이고 뭐고 실수할 여지도 없는걸요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 설명서에 installation에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 1. make
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 2. make install
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 3. enjoy now
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (...)
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 참고로 커널 드라이버에도 버전 명시가 있습니다
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 물른있죠; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 문젠 케케묵어서 2.4용이라 2.6도 간신히 올리는중
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 힘내십시요!
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 되게하라!
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 월매나 좋은가요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니 포기했어요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 버튼이랑 터치 드라이브 하나로
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아까 저녁부터 지금까지 계속 달렸어요;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 구글링의 미스일지도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 없어요;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 자만하지마라!!!
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 리눅스용 해당 장치 (놋북 그것도 제조사의 특정 모델전용)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 드라이브 만드는분 1분뿐임; (...)
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 터치드라이버같은건
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 별것 없을텐데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 표준이면 좋겠는데 이넘이 표준도 아니고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 내부 버스도 뭔지 모르겠음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈도 장치관리자 보면 아마 pci쯤 어딘가에 물려있는듯
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 아닐지도
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아뇨 그건 확실해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 장치관리자에서 주소가 /pci/어쩌구에요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : usb어디쯤이라 뜨면 참 쉬울껀데; 쩝
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이런경우 hid의 응용이고 기존의 터치 드라이브도 찾으면 먹는넘 있을껀데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이건 뭐 제조사 전용이죠
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그것보다는
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그냥 무관심
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이게 왜 복잡하냐하면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 단순히 터치만이 아니에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 터치 + 버튼 + 디스플레이제어가 한세트에요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 무슨말인지 모르겠음
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : c배워서
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 고쳐버리셈
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일단 이넘이 복잡한 이유는
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그건 다크님한테 복잡할뿐인것임
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 먼져 터치가 전자식인 와컴 드라이브를 기반으로 삼아서 정작 기기는 감압식이라 뭔가 많이 누락됨
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 고수들한테는
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 아닐지도
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 두번쨰로 버튼은 단순히 후킹이니 무시해도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 디스플레이 회전등의 기능을 위해선 디스플레이랑 연동되야함
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 또한 회전 되었을때 화면 회전도 커버해야죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 즉 터치 등의 좌표를 다시 계산해야하는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 제 능력밖인 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 소스는 까보고 이야기 한것임?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 아무리봐도 추측임
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : =3
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 까봤죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 소스포지가면 있는걸요(...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 애초에 유포형태가 소스에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 커널 모듈 포함이라 소스밖에 안 되죠
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 안되는 소스일지도
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 3일전에 10.04.3에서 잘 함
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 약간 고쳐야했지만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 간단한 수정만으로 2.6.32랑 2.6.35는 커버함
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그냥 쭈욱 쓰셈
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 참 웃기는게 용량때문인지
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 10.04.3일땐 걍 깔리던 dpkg들이
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 오타 deb
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이젠 별걸 다 달라고하는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 처음엔 뭐가 모잘란지 안 뜨고 하도 많아서 걍 거부
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 손으로 좀 까니 이제서야 나오네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 처음 올라가는게 커널 모듈이라 그런지 빌드에 필요한넘등을 깔아라고해야하는데....달란 소리 안 하고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 필요 패키지 : 자기자신 (...)
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 이참에
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : deb까지 공부하셈
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<samauhi> 안녕하세요
<samauhi> 오늘도 좋은 하루 되세요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-07-10
<Markers> 안녕하세요 :D
<Markers> 다들 좋은 아침이예요 'ㅅ'
<Seony> Hi
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers> hi
<Markers> 티스토리 초대장 받기 정말 힘드네여 -ㅅ-;
<Seony> 제가 드릴까요?
<Markers> 어? 잇으신가요?
<Seony> 있는 정도가 아니라 아예 안써요.
<Seony> 초대장 누구 줘본 기억이... ㅎㅎ
<Markers> ;;;;;
<Markers> 근데 티스토리가 좋나요? 블로그하기가?
<Seony> 음... 개인적으로는 좋아요.
<Seony> 구글에서 검색도 잘되고..
<Seony> 이메일 주소 주세요
<Markers> wizard530@naver.com 입니다
<Seony> 보냈습니다.
<Markers> 감사합니다 :D
<Markers> 오늘 끝나고 블로깅 해야겟다 ㅎㅎ;
<Markers> seony님도 블로그 하시나요 그럼?
<Seony> 네. 아주 가끔요
<Seony> 보관해야할만한 기록이 필요할 때만 해요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 오미 필명이 어지간한건 다 있네 ㅠㅠ
<Markers> seony님 블로그 구경 해도 될까요 혹시 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 당연하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 비밀 블로그도 아닌데요 뭐..
<Markers> 블로그 제목을 멀로 적어야 될려나 -ㅅ-;
<Markers> seony님 블로그를 어떻게 찾죠 근데 -ㅅ-;;
<Seony> 초대장 보내드린 메시지에 주소 적혀있잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> http://jswlinux.tistory.com
<Markers> 오오..
<Markers> 티스토리는 머 저작권 같은거 관리하나요? 이쪽관련해서는 전혀 몰라서
<Seony> 티스토리 자체가 관리하진 않을 거에요. 아마 직접 해야할걸요.
<Markers> 흠;;
<Markers> 공부할게 또 하나 생겻네 ㅎㅎ;
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 가상머신인데도 꾸준히 업뎃과 관리가 필요한 불편한 진실.........
<Seony> 전 귀찮아서 안하는데요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 서버라면 안했죠 (어?!)
<Markers> 전 혹시나 싶어서 꼬박꼬박 해주는데
<yemharc> 사실 업데이트라는게
<yemharc> 꼬박꼬박 할 수록 위험성은 커집니다 (.......)
<bridgebot> 오리 : 그 무슨...
<yemharc> 간단한 예를 들어 보자면.......
<Markers> ;;
<bridgebot> 오리 : 위험성이 있어서 보완하기위해 하는게 업데이트인데요
<yemharc> 운영중인 시스템이 있고 DB를 돌려요
<yemharc> DB를 냅따 업뎃하면?
<yemharc> 버전이 아주 마이너 급으로 바뀌는 정도면 괜찮지만
<bridgebot> 오리 : -ㅅ-
<yemharc> 메이저 버전이 바뀔 정도면 DB도 컨버전 해줘야 하죠
<yemharc> 그리고 삑나면 ....... 내 목도 날아갈테고
<bridgebot> 오리 : 하...
<bridgebot> 오리 : 이래서 사람들이 업데이트를 안하는구나...
<yemharc> 네
<bridgebot> 오리 : 그래서 맨날 컴터 느려졌다고 연락오는구나...
<yemharc> 게다가 진짜 정말 상상 이상으로 구버전 시스템 쓰는곳 정말 많습니다
<yemharc> 저희 회사 서버만 해도 대부분 페도라 5~7 사이고요 (....)
<bridgebot> 오리 : ...
<Seony> 그건 별거 아니에요. 저 한국에서 직장생활 할 때는 SCO Unix 그대로 썼었어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 게임회사도 런타임 5년 이상 넘어가는건 postgreSQL ver. 4 같은거 돌리고요
<yemharc> 그래서 [서버라면 안합니다] 가 성립하는거죠 (먼산)
<bridgebot> 오리 : sw란게 완벽한것도 아닌데 꾸준히 관리해줘야하고 그러기 위해서 사람 고용해서 관리하는건데
<bridgebot> 오리 : 문제 생길게 두려워서 구버전 그대로 쓴다니...
<Markers> ㅋㅋㅋ;;
<bridgebot> 오리 : 이래서 울나라 SW업계가 막장이구나...
<yemharc> 아뇨 그건 어디나 그래요 (....)
<bridgebot> 오리 : 그래서 울나라 어디나 막장인거죠
<yemharc> 사실 '운영중인 시스템'을 건드리는게 쉬운 결정이 아니에요
<yemharc> 아니 우리나라 뿐 아니라 전 세계 어디나 그래요
<Markers> 근데 업데이트를 막 하는것도 문제이긴 한거 아닐까요? 서비스 중인 시스템에다가 완벽하게 안정화 된 프로그램을 업데이트 하는것도 아니구;
<bridgebot> 오리 : 하...
<yemharc> 그 왜 예를들면, 서버 점검같은걸 하죠? 매 주마다
<bridgebot> 오리 : 그래서 테스트를 하는거죠
<yemharc> 그리고 매 달 한번정도 전체 시스템 점검이 있고
<yemharc> 여튼 점검이 많은데
<yemharc> 그런때에 하는 것들이 1. 보안 업데이트
<yemharc> 2. 시스템 수정 및 패키지 업데이트
<Markers> 그래서 제 말은 무조건적인 업데이트를 하는건 안 좋은거 같다 이 얘기 ㅎㅎ;; 업데이트가 나쁘다는 얘기는 아니예요 ㅎ;
<bridgebot> 오리 : 관리자라면 테스트 서버두고 테스트 한 후 실 서버에 적용하지 않나요?
<yemharc> 3. 심한 경우 커널 업뎃 <- 거의 없습니다
<bridgebot> 오리 : 왜 제 서버는 막 업데이트해도 별 문제가 없을까요?
<yemharc> 오리 // 그래서 온라인 서비스를 제공하는 곳들은 클론 시스템이 다 있어요
<bridgebot> 오리 : 내가 능력이 좋은것도 아닌데요
<yemharc> 개인서버랑 상용서버의 규모를 동일시 하시면 곤란해요
<bridgebot> 오리 : 개인서버는 1명이 관리하지만
<bridgebot> 오리 : 상용서버도 1명이 관리한다면 동일시 안할게요
<bridgebot> 오리 : 저도 말만 개인서버지 회사 서버예요
<yemharc> 상용서버라고 해봐야 관리자 1명에서 3명입니다.
<bridgebot> 오리 : 그 사람들은 전문적인 교육이라도 받았겠지요
<yemharc> 그 회사 서버는 접속자가 얼마나 되나요
<bridgebot> 오리 : 그리고 상용서버관리자가 1~3명이라면 회사부터 문제 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 그게 그렇지도 않아요
<bridgebot> 오리 : 서버가 한두대도 아닐텐데요
<yemharc> 음....뭐라고 해야하나
<yemharc> 생각보다 서버라는게 손이 많이 안 갑니다.....가 첫째고
<bridgebot> 오리 : ...
<yemharc> 각 서버별로 점검하는게 아니라 대부분 자동화 된 솔루션이 있습니다.......가 둘째고
<Seony> 뭐 업그레이드한다길래 유지보수 업체에서 왔는데, OS 그대로 쓰고 하드웨어만 바뀌었더라구요..
<Seony> 그게 그때당시 ATM/CD기 제어시스템이 SCO UNIX용으로 만들어져있어서... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 하드웨어는 IDC에 들어가 있어서 서버 관리자와는 직접적인 연관성이 없습니다.......가 마지막이군요
<bridgebot> 오리 : 서버 관리가 적업은 아니시지요?
<bridgebot> 오리 : 적업/직업
<yemharc> 그리고 보통 '상용서버'라고 하는 수준은 적어도 24시간 기준으로 천명 이상이 접속해서 DB를 늘리는 행위를 1년 이상 한 경우.....정도가 맞겠죠
<yemharc> 서버 관리자로 취직한건 아닌데 하고는 있다는게 슬프죠. 근데 저희 회사것도 그렇게 대단한건 아니에요
<yemharc> 남기는 기록이라고 해봐야 모바일 게임 접속자들 로그인 + 과금기록 정도니까요
<yemharc> 이정돈느 그냥 텍스트라 근 6년간 쌓인 DB가 다 해서 2GB 정도밖에 안되는 수준이죠
<yemharc> 오리님이 떠올리시는듯한 서버 관리자의 모습이 되려면 온라인 게임회사 IDC부서나 포털사이트 정도는 되야 합니다
<bridgebot> 오리 : 음? 뭔가 좀...
<bridgebot> 오리 : 꼭 그런 큰 업체가 아니더라도요
<bridgebot> 오리 : 서버 관리자라면 관리자라는 명찰에 맞게 관리 잘해야 하잖아요
<yemharc> 그거야 맞죠
<Seony> 음... 저는 한달 트래픽 1기가 미만인 서버 관리하는데도 업데이트 무섭던데요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그래서 [저게] 잘 하는겁니다
<bridgebot> 오리 : SW업데이트라는게 일단 문제가 있으니 그걸 보완하기위해서 하는 행위이고요.
<Seony> 업데이트하고나서 뭔가 제대로 작동이 안되면...
<yemharc> 클론 시스템에서 테스트는 죽어라 해도, 실질적으로 라이브 서버에 적용하는건 관리자 권한이 아니에요
<yemharc> 이게 포인트에요
<bridgebot> 오리 : 권한을 따지는게 아니라 업데이트의 위험성에 관해서 이야기하는건데요
<yemharc> 예를들어서 완벽한 클론 시스템이 있다고 쳐 보죠
<yemharc> OS와 패키지의 모든 설정과 버전이 동일하고, 하드웨어도 모델넘버 레벨에서 모든걸 똑같이 맞췄어요
<yemharc> 그리고 테스트 머신에서 완벽히 돌아갔습니다. 이제 라이브 머신에도 적용하면 될거같아요.
<yemharc> 근데 위에선 하지 말래요
<yemharc> (.......)
<bridgebot> 오리 : 위에서 하지 말라는것과 업데이트의 위험성과는 무슨 관계가?
<yemharc> 그 '업데이트의 위험성' 때문에 하지 말라고 하는겁니다
<yemharc> 음........ 이건 실제 트러블을 겪어보면 쉽게 알 수 있긴 한데......
<bridgebot> 오리 : 그 업데이트의 위험성이 뭔가요? 그냥 업데이트하면 무슨 문제가 생길지 모른다. 이건가요?
<yemharc> 아뇨. 실제로 되던게 안되는 상황이 일어나요
<bridgebot> 오리 : 그럼 적용해보기 전에는 되던게 계속 될지 안될지는 아무도 모르는거네요?
<yemharc> 가능성을 낮추는 정도죠
<Seony> 음... 그래서 vm 쓰는거 아닌가요?
<bridgebot> 오리 : 이것이 업데이트의 위험성이고요?
<yemharc> 네
<bridgebot> 오리 : ...
<Seony> 실제 서버에 적용하기 전에 업데이트 해보고 이상없는지 확인하기 위해서..
<bridgebot> 오리 : 구더기 무서워서 장 못담근다는 말이 이런 상황에 적용하는거 맞죠?
<yemharc> 이 경우엔 구더기가 너무 커서 문제에요
<bridgebot> 오리 : ...
<yemharc> 그거에 관한 예를 들어볼까요
<yemharc> 올 초였나 작년 말이었나........ 넥슨의 마비노기 서버가 무지 구형인데 그게 점검->업뎃 도중에 말 그대로 폭발했습니다
<yemharc> 그리고 넥슨은 그 서비스 재개하려고 점검만 4일을 했죠
<yemharc> 그럼 좀 일반적인 부분으로 돌아가서
<bridgebot> 오리 : 잠깐만요
<yemharc> 네이버가 4일동안 접속이 안되는 사태가 벌어지면 손해액이 얼마일까요
<bridgebot> 오리 : 넥슨 마비노기 서버에 생긴 문제는 어떤 문제인가요?
<bridgebot> 오리 : 어떤 문제인지 모르고 그걸 이 상황에 적용하기는 힘들것 같아서요
<yemharc> 마비노기 서버는 윈도우 2k 서버인데, 결론부터 말하자면 게임이 오래되면서 서버 규모를 줄였는데 DB 크기 자체가 늘어나서 서버 부하가 많이 걸리니까
<yemharc> DB 버전업을 했는데 터졌어요
<bridgebot> 오리 : 그러니까 기존에 관리를 제대로 못한것부터 문제네요?
<yemharc> 음....... 버전업을 꾸준히 안 했다 -> 관리를 안했다 라고 보시면 할말 없네요
<bridgebot> 오리 : 아뇨 그렇게 본건 아니예요 더 말해보세요
<yemharc> 근데 모든 패키지는 보시면 알겠지만 지원하는 'OS 버전'에 한계가 있잖아요
<yemharc> 쉽게 말해서 '우분투 10.04 이후 버전에서는 무결성 보장을 하지 않습니다' 정도인데
<yemharc> 패키지 버전을 보면 12.04는 10.04 대비 다들 높죠
<yemharc> 그런 부분들인데
<yemharc> 시스템이 오래되면 당연히 무결성을 보장받을 수 있는 패키지 버전도 한계가 있죠
<yemharc> 그리고 대부분의 문제가 그걸 넘어가려고 할 때 발생하고
<yemharc> 그걸 어떻게든 넘겨 보려고 서버 관리팀에서 클론 시스템과 씨름을 하죠
<bridgebot> 오리 : 제가 전문가가 아니라서 단편적으로만 볼 수 있는데요
<bridgebot> 오리 : 그래도 제 관점에서 말씀드리자면 지금 설명하시는 예들이
<yemharc> 그리고 실제 그렇게 해서 '점검 중에' '라이브 시스템을 통쨰로 카피한 다음' '업데이트를 적용' 하는 케이스가 더 많아요
<bridgebot> 오리 : 무리한 업데이트에 있는 예들 아닌가 싶네요
<bridgebot> 오리 : 보통 그런 업데이트를 진행할 때에는
<bridgebot> 오리 : 테스트 서버를 구성한 후 테스트하고 진행하잖아요
<bridgebot> 오리 : 위의 예들은 그런 과정들을 제대로 다 거쳤는지도 의심스럽고요
<bridgebot> 오리 : 그리고 윈도우를 예로 들자면
<yemharc> 아....... 그래서 이제 현실 이야기인데요...... 그래서 위에서 말했듯 오리님이 떠올리는 '서버 관리자'의 모습은 좀 큰 회사에 가야 볼 수 있다는거죠 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 오리 : 2000서버에서 2003 서버는 단순한 업데이트로만 보기도 힘들잖아요
<bridgebot> 오리 : 같은 이름의 다른 버전의 os이지만
<bridgebot> 오리 : 서버 관리자 입장에서는 이를 같은 OS로 보기는 힘들잖아요
<yemharc> 그야 당연하죠
<yemharc> 마비서버는 2k -> 2003 업뎃이 아니라
<yemharc> DB만 버전업 한겁니다
<bridgebot> 오리 : DB도 같다고 보는데요.
<yemharc> 근데 이미 버전 격차가 너무 나면서 '패키지도 다른OS에 맞춰서' 나오니 점점 문제가 되는거죠
<yemharc> 네 DB도 이미 같은 DB라고 보기 힘들어집니다
<bridgebot> 오리 : MSSQL 2000(이런 버전 있나요?) 하고 MSSQL 2008하고는 전혀 다른 DB로 봐야하는경우 같은데요
<bridgebot> 오리 : YEM님은 지금 이런 경우만 예로 들고 계시는데요
<yemharc> 그래서 같은 DB시스템인데 DB파일을 못 읽어들이는 경우도 있죠. 그래서 다들 컨버전 툴을 제공합니다만
<bridgebot> 오리 : 이는 상당히 무리한 업데이트를 진행한 경우잖아요
<yemharc> 그럼 MySQL 5.3 -> 5.5 업뎃은 무리한 경우일까요?
<bridgebot> 오리 : 이런 경우만 예를 들어서 업데이트는 최신버전을 유지하면 위험성이 커진다고 보기에는 힘들지 않을까요?
<yemharc> 버전이 겨우 0.2 바뀌는거니 무리한 업뎃은 아니죠?
<bridgebot> 오리 : 지금 말장난 하자는건 아니지요?
<yemharc> 아니 제가 예로 든 것들이 무리한 경우라고 하셨잖아요
<bridgebot> 오리 : 그럼 무리한 경우 아니였나요?
<yemharc> 그럼 반대로 저렇게 마이너 버전 약간 오른건 무리한 업뎃은 아니잖아요?
<bridgebot> 오리 : ㅋㅋㅋ 그럼 무리한 경우가 아니라고 칩시다.
<bridgebot> 오리 : 위에 예로 든 작업을 한 사람들은 무리한 경우도 아닌데 업데이트 실패를 했잖아요?
<bridgebot> 오리 : 다들 사람들이 무능령했나보네요?
<bridgebot> 오리 : 령/력
<bridgebot> 오리 : 무능력한 사람들이 관리하니까 문제가 생기는거네요?
<bridgebot> 오리 : 아...버전 0.1 올리다가 실패하면 무리한게 아니라서 문제생기면 짤리나보네요?
<bridgebot> 오리 : 그래서 업데이트 자주하면 위험하다고 위에서 하지말라고 하는거군요
<yemharc> 그럼 서비스 중인 시스템 죽어서 서비스 못하면 누가 책임질겁니까
<yemharc> 백업 시스템이요? 그야 당연히 있죠. 근데 깨진게 DB서버면 어쩔겁니까
<yemharc> 그거 일일이 싱크시키는것도 보통 일도 아닌데 설사 했다 치고
<yemharc> 싱크된거 하드웨어 통으로 갈아끼우기만 하면 돌아가는것도 아니고
<yemharc> 그 자체도 IDC센터 가서 갈고 뭐하고 적어도 10분 내로는 절대 안돼죠
<bridgebot> 오리 : 무리한것도 아닌데 담당 직원이 무능력했나보죠. 그러니 짤려야겠죠?
<Markers> 'ㅅ';;
<yemharc> 이 의견차는 딱히 좁힐수는 없을것 같네요.
<Markers> 저 버츄얼박스로 우분투를 사용하고 있는데 우분투가 shutdown이 안되면 어떻게 해야되나요 -ㅅ-?;;
<yemharc> 셧다운이 안되다뇨?
<yemharc> 버박이 안꺼지는? 아니면 우분투가 안꺼지는건가요?
<yemharc> 메뉴 클릭으로 안되면 터미널에서 sudo halt 또는 sudo shutdown -h now 라고 입력해보세요
<nilptr> 그걸 입력했는데
<nilptr> 최종적으로 안 꺼지는 듯.
<yemharc> ;;
<nilptr> 그러니까 파워다운이 안 된 다는 뜻일 듯요
<yemharc> 버박 가상머신 컨트롤에서 -> 전원끄기를 +_+
<Markers> 머 버박 자체를 꺼버리기는 햇지만;;
<Markers> 정상적인 shutdown이 안되는건 =_=;;
<Markers> 아침을 안 먹어서 그런가 배꼽시계가 엄청 울리네여 ㅠ
<nilptr> 좀 달래주세여
<Markers> 아직 1시간 남앗다능 ㅠ
<nilptr> ...
<nilptr> 메뉴 미리 정하셔야겠네여
<autowiz03> 으음...
<autowiz03> 아침부터 많은 채팅이 왔다 갔다 했군요...
<Markers> ㅎㅎ;
<yemharc> 넵 조금 소란을 피웠습니다. (__)
<autowiz03> 회사에 서버 관리 파트랑 , 어플 개발 파트랑 같이 있는경우 충돌 완전 많다더군요
<autowiz03> 서로 누구 잘못이냐고...
<autowiz03> 이제 방금 출근했더니
<autowiz03> 벌써 점심시간이 다가 오고 있군요 , 30분간 열공~~
<Markers> 서버랑 클라이언트랑 막 싸우나요 'ㅅ';;
<Markers> 보통 기획자랑 프로그래머랑 싸운다는 얘기는 많이 들엇는데 ㅋ
<yemharc> 서버 개발자랑 클라 개발자가 싸우는 경우는 종종 있어요
<autowiz03> 남자랑 여자도 싸우고 , 선생과 제자도 싸우고 , 사장과 직원도 싸웁니다. 온세상이 전쟁터 지요 컄컄컄
<Markers> ㄷㄷㄷ;;;
<autowiz03> 아 우리나라 여당 야당 몸싸움이 빠지면 안되겠지요 ^____________^
<Markers> 혹시 음악 같은거 다들 어디서 다운 받으시나요? 토렌트로 다 찾아서 받으시는가요?
<yemharc> 아이튠즈요
<Markers> ㄷㄷㄷ
<Markers> 돈 내고 받으시는구나
<yemharc> 아뇨 뭐....... 들어보고 맘에 드는것만요 (......)
<yemharc> 그리고 아이튠즈에도 없는게 꽤 있어서요
<yemharc> 그 외에는 저도 토렌트입니다
<yemharc> 근데 확실히 토렌트 뒤지는 빈도가 많이 줄긴 했어요
<Seony> 저는 CD 구매.
<yemharc> 한달 5만원이면 대충...... 한 40곡 정도는 충분히 구매 가능하다 보니.......
<Seony> CD 안사면 MP3도 없어요.
<Markers> 흠 그렇군요;
<yemharc> 근데 정말....... 한국도 아이튠즈좀 빨리 열렸으면 좋겠어요
<Markers> 결국은 토렌트가 답인가
<Markers> The Rare Find: Spotting Exceptional Talent Before Everyone Else 이거 혹시 원서 번역 된거 없죠? -ㅅ-;; 학교에서 책 추천 하길래 봣더니 원서인데 검색해도 번역본은 딱히 없는거 같은데 흠;;
<Seony> 한국 아이튠즈는 그 뭐냐, 음악저작권 협회인가 거기 때문에 안된다고 들었떤 거 같은데 맞나요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그것들은 MP3 플레이어 떄도 삽으로 똥만 푸더니.........
<autowiz03> 수아파파님 간만에 뵙습니다. ^^
<Markers> 다들 식사는 맛잇게 잘 드셧나요?
<autowiz03> T.T 힝~~ 밥 못먹었어요...
<autowiz03> 이거 이러다가 점심 굶고 저녁 먹을듯...
<samauhi> 전 일본라멘에
<samauhi> 마늘 가득넣어서
<samauhi> 션하게 먹고왔어요
<samauhi> 입맛없을때 좋더군요
<autowiz03> 인스턴트 라면 중에는 돈라면 인가 하는 그것이 마늘 스프가 추가로 들어있어서
<autowiz03> 특이하더군요
<samauhi> 돈라면이요?
<samauhi> 그런것도 나왔어요?
<autowiz03> 음식도 전자제품도 처음 봤다 싶으면 사는 습성이 있어서
<autowiz03> 최근 나온 라면들좀 사 봤는데요
<samauhi> 전 전자제품은 새로나온거 잘사는 편인데 음식은
<autowiz03> 진짜진짜 맵다, 돈라면,
<samauhi> 먹던것중 맛난것만 먹어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz03> 남자라면
<samauhi> 진짜진짜는 선전 봤어요
<samauhi> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz03> 진짜진짜는 조금 매우면서 깔끔
<autowiz03> 남자라면은 조금 걸쭉 하면서 면발이 통통하고 살짝 매운편
<samauhi> 라면은 누가뭐래도 신라면이 젤 났던데요
<samauhi> 아니면 너구리
<autowiz03> 돈라면은 마늘향 많이 남... 국물 특이함
<samauhi> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samauhi> 마늘향이 많이 난다니
<samauhi> 제가 좋아하는 라멘과 비슷하겠네요
<autowiz03> 너구리는 사람들 많이들 좋아하던데 저는 대략 너구리 안먹은지 한 5년쯤 된듯
<Markers> 다들 그냥 밥 드세요 인스턴트 음식 먹으면 안 좋아여 ㄷㄷ
<Seony> 아... 갑자기 돈부리 먹고싶네.. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz03> 캐나다에도 아시아계 식당 많나요?
<Seony> 그 동네는 많지않을까요?
<Seony> 캐나다도 아시아인 많이 살잖아요..
<autowiz03> 혹시 써니님 하와이안?
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 그걸 이제 아셨다니
<autowiz03> 순각 캐나다 계신분이랑 사시는곳에 대한 착각을 했네요
<Seony> 요즘 날씨가 좀 이상해요.
<Seony> 쌀쌀해요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz03> 뭐 또 더워질때도 있겠지요
<autowiz03> 괌이라는곳 꼭한번 가보고 싶은데... 몇년후 에나 갈 수 있을지...
<Seony> 낮엔 덥긴한데, 그래도 7월이면 밤에 추울 정도는 아니거든요...
<Seony> 음... 저는 괌은 신혼여행으로 갔따왔었어요
<Seony> 무지 습하더라구요
<autowiz03> 사면이 바다인 곳들이야 그때그때 습도나 온도가 다르겠지요...
<Seony> 하와이는 지상 낙원이라 습하지 않거든요 ㅋ
<autowiz03> 낙원에 계시는 부러븐 써니옹
<autowiz03> 제 머리위에 에어컨덕분에 저도 사무실에서 덥지도 않고 습하지도 않게 낙원삘 내고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그러고보면 저도 한국에서 직장생활할 때는, 사람들이 여름에 피서오는 곳에서 일해서 시원하게 일했었네요..
<Markers> ㄷㄷㄷ;
<Markers> 전 선풍기로 만족하고 잇는데;;
<Markers> 회사 실내온도 31도 -ㅅ-;
<samauhi> 전 더운거 싫어해서 여름에는 에어컨 빵빵하게 틀고 생활하는데
<samauhi> 요즘 회사가 중앙냉방인지라
<samauhi> 적정온도다 뭐다 덥더군요
<samauhi> 그래서 서버실에 자주 들어가 있습니다. 서버 냉각땜시 에어컨 딸로 설치되서 시원하거든요
<Markers> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 저도 저희 회사 서버 들어가봣엇는데 시원한곳은 시원하고 더운곳은 덥더군요 ;
<samauhi> 네
<samauhi> 서버 가까이는 더워요
<samauhi> 에어컨 바로 앞에
<samauhi> 간의 침대놓고
<samauhi> 점심먹고 누워있으면
<samauhi> 완전 천국이죠
<samauhi> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 이거 근데 왜 갑자기 새글이 뜨면 새글을 안 띄우고 스크롤이 그냥 제자리에 멈춰잇을려나 -ㅅ-;;
<samauhi> 전 괜찮은데요
<Markers> 재접좀 해보겟음
<Markers> 혹시 회사에서 인턴 데리고 계신분 있으신가요?
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 서버실은 그냥 서버들 사이에 짱박혀서 누워있음 짱이에여 +_+
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 백업하러 들어간다구 하면 오래 있을수 있져 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그럼 반대로, 누가 서버실에 백업하러 들어간다고 하면 짱박히러 가는구나~ 라고 생각하게 되겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 프미케 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 4시쯤 보내주면 대여 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 역시 알면서도 속아주는 선배의 아량을 베풀어주시는 대인배십니다 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 서버실은 거의 경력분들이 많이 가시지 않나요 'ㅅ';;;
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 머.. 중간중간 있는 CCTV 쳐다보면서 포즈도 함 취해주고
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 혼자 널기 조 아 여
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 카메라가 있으니 셀카 본능을 함 발휘해 줘야져
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 다만 소음엔 어느정도 적응해야겠져 쩝...
<Markers> 소음이 심한가요 저는 그냥 에어컨 쪽으로 가니깐 겁나 조용하던데 -ㅅ-;;
<Markers> 인턴은 어떤식으로 회사를 다녀야 답일려나 -ㅅ-;
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 음.. 서버팬들 돌구 공조기 돌구 소음 좀 큰편이져
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 에어컨은 섹션 밖으로 있지 않나여? 서버는 섹션 안쪽으로 위치해있구여
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 렉사이에 공간에 짱박혀야져
<Markers> ㄷㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> 프미케 : ㅋㅋ 통로공간 거기 가 한명 누울수 있고 짱이져
<Markers> 한두번 해본 솜씨가 아니시군여!
<Markers> 전 한번 견학가면서 갑자기 너 짱박혀! 이래가지고 그냥 짱박혀봣지만 ;ㅁ;
<DarkCircle> 음 서버실 ... 사람이 살만한데는 못되죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 요새 움트트움트옹을 보자면 -ㅅ- 흠 ...
<DarkCircle> (...) 말이 필요가 없 ...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어쳐구니 없는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 2.6.35계열쓰는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 업데이트 관리자 가니 있는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 2.6.32.42받으라는 업데이트 -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭡미;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하여튼 골치아픈
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : Markers님//파란 가셔서 이웃링크 타던가하면 개설될꺼에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그런다음 버티세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠냐 제쪽 개인 관리서버도 그 기준이면 거의 상용서버일듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일일 접속자는 몇백이지만, 걸리는 트래핑이라던가 장난 아닌;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하루 수십기가라 골치아픈
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : db요? 로그만으로 하루 몇메가는 되는듯;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (다운받는 파일 리스트까지 관리하니;)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 업글이라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저도 솔직히 잘 안 해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 특히 커널 메이져버전업등
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 현실이 저래요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 덕분에 php등의 언어부분도 버전업시 지원 끈켜도 계속 쓰는경우 허다행ㅅ
<yemharc> DarkCircle: Darkness 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 안녕하세요 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 우분투 업데이트 조금 웃기네요
<yemharc> ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저렇게 뜨는것도 그렇지만, 공식 저장소에서 2.6.35받아왔는데, 왜 공식 업데이트에선 32.41이 전부일까요;
<yemharc> 아마 의존성 관련해서가 아닐까요
<Markers> 혹시 jquery 모바일 좀 해보신 분 안 계시져 ~_~;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음....; 지금 약간 문제 발생중
<yemharc> 저장소에 개별 패키지로 컨펌되어 있는거랑 "묶음"으로 컨펌 되는거랑 틀린게 아닐까 싶네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 10.04.3에선 멀쩡했는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 4오니까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하면 회전해서 0->90->180->270->0
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이렇게 시키니까 다시 0도 오니까 화면 깨짐
<yemharc> jquery........ 구경만 해 봤습니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 다시 버튼 눌러서 한바퀴 돌리면 다 멀쩡하다가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 0도면 꺠짐
<yemharc> ;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 물른 /var/log의 x11로그는 봤음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아무 에러없이 새 프레임 버퍼가 할당되었다고만 나옴
<Markers> 흠; 그렇군요
<Markers> 혹시 리눅스 쓰시는 분들은 make 파일 만들어서 다 gcc로 돌리나여 ~_~?;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 보통은 그런듯
<yemharc> 아뇨 그럴리가요;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 편하잔아요
<yemharc> 문명인이라면 오토메이크를.......
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 유포판으로 소스 던질떄 저거보다 좋은 수단....아아
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 당연히 오토 아닌가요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그냥 수동 작성은....언제 유물입니까;
<Markers> 아니 제가 회사에서 선배님들 막 하는거 잠깐 봣엇는데 make all 치시더니 컴파일 될려면 한 2시간 걸리겟지 하면서 밥 드시러 나가는거 보고 깜짝놀라서 'ㅅ';;
<yemharc> 엉.......... 아니 그건 당연한거에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 보통 다 그러는데요;
<yemharc> 회사에서 의자를 타고 칼싸움으로 해도 "컴파일중"이면 모든게 용서됩니다 (어?!)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 소스 받아와서 ./configure먹이고
<Markers> 제 얕은 지식으로는 make 파일을 이용해서 컴파일 하시는거 같아보이는데 컴파일 2시간 걸린다니깐 ㄷㄷㄷ...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 에러 없으면 make all이나 make치고 잠수
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전 그러고있으면 공부하라고 하곘지만
<yemharc> 자신있는 개발자라면  ./configure && make
<yemharc> 그리고 사람은 없었다 (....)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (....;)
<DarkCircle> yemharc, 너브죽
<Markers> ./configure 는 무슨 명령인지 'ㅅ'?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 최소한 config이 제대로 되는지 체큰 해야죠
<yemharc> 근데 그렇게 해놓고 나갔다 온 사람들의 말로는 언제나 [에러로 중지]
<DarkCircle> 그 전에 make 삽질을 하죠 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> (어? 근데 차라리 손으로 컴파일하는게 빠르지 않으려나?) <- 라고 생각하시면 곤란 -ㅅ-a
<DarkCircle> 가끔 케바케로 라이브러리를 잔뜩 물어가는 경우가 있어서 (..)
<yemharc> 뭐, 파일 20개 이하라면 손컴파일이 빠를수도 있긴 합니다만........
<yemharc> 하고 싶다 그런 프로젝트 (......)
<DarkCircle> 진리의 C&P 신공 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 파일이름만 바꾸는 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 컴파일할 파일이 20개 이하인 [프로젝트]라니 얼마나 축복받은 일인가요 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니 그런거보단
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가끔 의존성문제라던가 간단한 문법문제등으로 에러 날때도 있으니까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그냥 끄적끄적 깔고 고친다음 다시 하면 될떄도;
<Markers> 'ㅅ';;
<Markers> 도대체 얼마나 많은 코드를 작성해야 컴파일이 2시간정도 걸리나여 -ㅅ-;
<yemharc> 음..... 확실히 요즘 세상에 2시간 컴파일이 흔한건 아니죠
<Seony> 펜티엄3에서 컴파일하면 되요 ㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음 이상하네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 똑같이 소스 받아와서 컴파일 시켰는데, 10.04.3에서 시킨게 2.14.0
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 10.04.4에서 시킨게 2.9.1.3
<Markers> 난 아주 저급 프로그래머인가 =ㅅ=; 얼마나 많은 파일을 컴파일 해야 시간이 걸리지 ㄷㄷ.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?.?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 왜 더 최신 OS에서 저장소의 오픈 소스로 드라이브 컴파일하니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷ 낮은걸 받아온걸까요
<yemharc> Markers: 그건 프로그래머 능력 이전에 프로젝트 규모랑 성격에 좌우되요
<yemharc> 모바일 분야는 OS단이 아니면 날고기는 프로그래머가 만들어도 3분 넘기기도 힘듭니다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그리고 제가 만든건 제일 길었던게 50초 (.........먼산)
<Markers> 얼마나 많은 소스코드를 작성해야 3분 이상 걸리나여 -_-;
<Markers> 전 경험상 제일 길어던게 5초....
<yemharc> 어....... 그건 코드 라인도 라인이지만
<yemharc> 전처리기가 처리할 것들도 그렇고.......좀 복합적인거 같아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 직접 저장소 가봐야겠음
<yemharc> 하지만 가장 큰건 컴퓨터 성능이죠 (.....)
<yemharc> 컴파일 걸어놓고 쉬고 싶다면 램을 하나 뺴줍니다 _-
<Markers> ;;
<Markers> 설..설마 선배님들 쉴려고 램하나 빼신건가..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니죠
<yemharc> 회사에서 컴을 사줄 떄에는 반드시 2G 쿼드채널을 요구합시다 (?!)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : cmos등 가셔서 l2끄세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : l2, l3케쉬를 끕니다
<yemharc> 그건 너무 극단적이잖아요;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아뇨
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 30%정도밖에 안 느려져요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 컴파일시간 1.4배
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 40%증가니 얼마나 좋아요 쉬기 적절수준(?)
<DarkCircle> 캐쉬구조가 어떨지도 모르는데 30%이니 40%이니 하는건 좀 ..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 램뺴도 똑같은데요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 램 뺴도 2~30%까지 떨어져요(용량에 따라 다르지만)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 램 뺴서 512~1기가쯤으로 줄여버리는거랑
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 그걸 퍼센티지로 단정짓는게 에러라는것 =3
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : l2꺼버리는거랑 큰 차인 없음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭐 그렇긴한 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> l2랑 l3가 요새 좀 큼지막하긴 하죠 크크
<yemharc> 왜들 고민하세요. 느려지면 된거죠 (엉?!)
<Markers> ~_~;;
<DarkCircle> 음 근데 레지스터랑 캐쉬 속도차이가 수십배고
<DarkCircle> 캐쉬랑 메모리가 1000배 차이가 납니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 잉; 혹시 apt-get source xserver-xorg-video-intel해서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 2.14.0구해지시는분?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 몇일전엔 2.14받아지더니 이제는 2.9받아지는
<DarkCircle> 메모리랑 외부저장장치는 어떤 관계냐에 따라 다른데 SSD 가 되면 몇십배고 하드면 몇백배도 차이나는 (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 케쉬 없어도 성능 기진 않아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 상대적으로 저질적일뿐;
<DarkCircle> 그러면 레지스터랑 하드랑 수만배 수십만배 클록 차이도 가능 .
<DarkCircle> 캐쉬가 무조건 크다고 좋은건 아니긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 없으면 성능에 치명적이죠
<DarkCircle> 캐쉬를 빼버리면 처리 시간이 실제로는 어떻게 될진 모르겠지만 이론상으론 수천배 차이도 나는 ..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 실재론 그러진 않아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : l1이 있음
<DarkCircle> (그 수천배라는게 웃긴게 1초에 몇억클럭 뛰는거 가지고 몇천배 ..)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고 팬4랑
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : d까지만해도
<DarkCircle> l1도 캐쉬쟎아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 셀러론 나오는넘들 심지어는 l2없기도 했어요
<DarkCircle> "캐쉬를 다 빼버려도" 라고 하셨쟎슴 .
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그러넞ㄱ 없어요;
<yemharc> darkness : https://launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+packages 여기 뒤지시는게 빠를거 같은데요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : l2,3를 뺀다고 헀죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아 저장소
<DarkCircle> l1이 상당히 중요한데 l1이 없으면 인스트럭션 캐쉬가 없어서 엄청나게 느려집니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 1없으면 연산자체가 안 되요
<DarkCircle> 안되진 않죠
<DarkCircle> 그냥 졸라 느려질뿐.
<yemharc> 아니면 불타오르던가요 (....................)
<DarkCircle> 메모리가 캐시 역할을 하면서 클록차이가 수천배 상승.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu lucid main
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 까먹음
<DarkCircle> 요새 우분투는 문제 없나요?
<DarkCircle> 한글 입력 이런거 말고 .
<yemharc> 음...... 적어도 포럼 질답게에서 데탑관련으로 특별한건 못 봤네요
<yemharc> 개인적으로 뭔가 더 해보려는 사람들이 아닌 경우 한정으로요
<DarkCircle> 한글 입력은 나중에 얘기 들어보니 우분투에서 환경설정 변수 이상한거 하나 넣어서 문제가 생긴거다! 라고 하는데
<DarkCircle> ... 그거 듣고 제가 체크해보니까 또 그문제는 아니던 (...)
<DarkCircle> 좀 상당히 복잡하더군요 .
<yemharc> 저는 그 이전에 매 버전마다 한글입력 문제가 나는게 더 궁금해요
<yemharc> 뭔가 근본적인 원인이 있을건데.......
<DarkCircle> 그게 음 입력 마지막 단계에서 스테이터스를 체크하는게 있는데
<DarkCircle> 그걸 빼버렸다고 하더군요
<Markers> ''
<DarkCircle> 대만 한국 일본이 제각각의 입력 단계마다 상태를 체크해야 할 필요가 있고 그 방식이 서로 다른데 한글에서만 문제가 있는건지 아니면 일본어나 대만의 병음 표기때도 문제있는건지 거기까진 모르겠 ..
<yemharc> 어....... 일단 일어 입력기는 문제 없었습니다
<yemharc> 애들이 후딱 고친건지까진 모르겠고요
<yemharc> 여튼 12.04 나오고 한 2주쯤 후에 설치했는데 일어입력기는 잘 작동했습니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅎㅎ 링크 감사합니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 왜 저장소 추가를 망각했을까요
<Markers> 너무 당연해서.. =ㅅ=;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 한글입력이라면 그냥 nabi쓰면 잘 되요
<DarkCircle> 대만 자판 사용하실줄 아시는 분이 있으시려나 ..
<DarkCircle> nabi에서도 문제 똑같이 일어납니다. (먼산)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 당연하긴한데 파일 없다고 에러 안 뿜길래 잊고있었음;
<DarkCircle> 음 배포판마다 다르겠구나
<yemharc> 입력기 하니 떠올랐는데, 전 아랍어 자판이 가장 궁금합니다 (........)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 엥?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저장소 추가후 키까지 먹였는데도
<DarkCircle> 아랍어는 흠 제가 요즘 밤마다 만나는 아랍어권 친구가 있는데 한번 물어볼께요 :)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 여전히 구버전 받는; ㄷㄷ
<yemharc> 업뎃 하셨나요
<DarkCircle> 어제 얘기 들어보니까 라마단 열흘 남았다고 막 기대된다고 하던 (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : gui상에서 추가했으니 할때마다 물어봐요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 웃기는현상이 시넵틱가니 11잡히네요
<yemharc> ㄲ;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 보니 11은 컴파일된거 9은 소스네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그래픽이 이상할땐 역시 드라이브 업데이트가 젤인
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 여튼 버박 돌ㄹ서 /var/cache/apt/archives 가서 빼옴
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 휴
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 해결됨
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저거땜에 1시간쯤 헤맴
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그래픽 깨지길래
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그놈, x11메인, 서버등 다시 깔고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 심지어는 OS재설치까지했어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 랄라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 1분간 셈플링해봐야겠음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 1분 셈플링하니 461f/s나오네요
<razGon_web> 권한을 전체 허용으로 주려면 chmod 777 [디렉토리] 인가요?
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 네
<razGon_web> 하위 디렉토리나 파일도 같이 적용되는 건지요?
<yemharc> Naver Ndrive가 월 5천원/100GB 유료상품이 나왔군요
<razGon_web> 재귀적 적용?
<yemharc> 그건 chmod -R 옵션으로요
<razGon_web> 아.... 옙... 감사합니다^^
<yemharc> 이것들은 클라우드 한다더니 웹하드 장사를 하네 ...__
<razGon_web> 원래 그렇게 수익을 내면서 가는 거 하죠...ㅎㅎㅎ 구글 흉내내면서 옆으로 빠지기.
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 포크볼 안되니 싱커나 슬라이더로.
<yemharc> 아뇨 이건 사업방향성 대비로 보면 땅볼에 가까워서.........
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 777하면 넘 위험해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 시스템 접근 가능한 개나소나
<Seony> 도메인 이름 정하는게 프로그래밍보다 더 어렵네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 심지어는 게스트조차 파일 수정및 삭제되요
<DarkCircle> 보통 755 정도 주죠 흠흠
<DarkCircle> 777이 필요한 경우가 가끔 있습니다만 (...)
<Seony> 음... 저는 701로...
<yemharc> 최고의 보안 퍼미션은 100이라 생각합니다
<yemharc> ........
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 퍼미션 줄때 각 단위가 root  group another 이던가요?
<Seony> Owner Group Other
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 777필요한건 tmp나 var등이죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭐 퍼미션줘서 삭제 막을수 있게는 가능
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 수정은 되겠지만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 100은 그닥;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어차피 소유자는 자기 파일 퍼미션 수정가능하니 의미 없죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 700은 몰라도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 100을 어디 쓰나요; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 삭제나 수정 실수로 되는거 막을려고해도 500정도면 되요
<yemharc> 100은 쉘 스크립트 방어용입니다
<yemharc> 좀 과한건 사실입니다만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 별 의미도 없죠;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 위에도 적었듯이 어차피 소유자의 퍼미션은 제한해도 아무 소용없음
<yemharc> 하지만 chmod의 퍼미션을 000으로 바꾼다면!!
<Markers> ...;
<Markers> 그러고보니 000은 절대로 준적이 없네여..ㄷㄷ
<Markers> 파일 소유자가 root면 어떻게 되는거임?
<yemharc> 음 뭐 간단히 말해서
<yemharc> 000이면 본인도 뭐 어쩌지 못해요
<bridgebot> blueguy_office : 4시다.
<bridgebot> blueguy_office : 루트만..
<bridgebot> blueguy_office : 뭔가 할 수 있죠.
<yemharc> 그리고 chmod 등의 /bin /usr/bin에 있는건 기본적으로 루트 소유구요
<yemharc> 루트도 chmod 000 만들어 두면 손 못댈걸요
<autowiz03> chmod 만 먹혔던거 같기도 하네요
<yemharc> 그냥 간단히 위험성 없는 테스트로 ls에 000 줘보세요
<yemharc> 제 기억에 안됐을겁니다
<bridgebot> blueguy_office : 루트만... 다시 퍼미션을 바꿀 수 있었던 것 같은데.
<Markers> 4시 되니깐 배가 불러서 그런지 잠이 막 오네여 -_-;;
<Markers> 더워서 그런가..
<bridgebot> blueguy_office : 컴파일 시에 특정 디렉토리를 빼 놓고 싶을 때.. 000으로 바꿔 놓고.. 많이 했던 듯.
<Markers> 오마이갓... 이번주 내내 비가 오네 -_-
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 리눅스로 먹고 사는 직장을 찾아볼까......
<Markers> 현재 서울에 비 오나여?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 올거같은 분위기이긴 하네요 (구로)
<razGon_web> 광주에는 갑자기 비가 옵니다.
<razGon_web> 완전히 쏟아지네요.
<Seony> 음... 이 동네에서 사업이나 좀 해볼까하고 도메인 구상 중인데... 마땅한 이름이 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 무슨 사업이요?
<Seony> 디지탈 광고 시스템이요
<Markers> 여긴 카이스트인데 비가 올거 같지가 않아요 -ㅅ-;
<Markers> (대전) 카이스트 -ㅅ-;
<Markers> 마땅한 이름이 없을땐 본인 이름으로 회사이름을 차리시면 됩니다?!
<Seony> yemharc: 왜 그, 식당이나 영업소에 LCD TV 달아놓고 거기다 광고해주는 시스템 있잖아요..
<Markers> 흠... 먼가 안 와닿는 -_-;
<Seony> 이해가 안되신다는 말씀이에요?
<Markers> 넹. 구체적으로 빠로 안 떠오른다랄까;
<Markers> 바로;
<yemharc> 아항
<Seony> http://www.pacificdigitalsigns.com/ 이런거요
<yemharc> 그 왜 외주(?)로 하시던 일로 사업 하시려구요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 외주 준적 없어요. 제가 처음부터 끝까지 다 만든 거에요.
<razGon_web> ADDCAST.co.kr
<yemharc> 아뇨 그러니까...... 외주로 받은(?) 이라고 해야하나요
<yemharc> 여튼 개인적으로 현재 직장과 별개로 하시던거잖아요?
<razGon_web> ADDCABLE.co.kr
<Seony> 아뇨. 사장이라는 친구가 저랑 디자이너랑 월급 줘가면서 만든 건데, 사장이라는 냥반이 마음에 안든다고 해서 흐지부지하다 때려쳤어요
<Markers> 첫 화면의 tv에 나오는 화면은 메뉴판 같은데..?
<Seony> 네. 뭐 그런 거에요. 메뉴판도 있꼬..
<razGon_web> 메뉴판 아래에 줄광고
<Seony> 근데 이 동네가 IT가 워낙 후져서 그런걸 하는데가 거의 없거든요
<razGon_web> 병원이나 찜질방가면 아래상단에 자막이 뜨죠.
<razGon_web> OO통닭. 무슨무슨점.. 5분이면 옵니다.
<razGon_web> 이런거요.
<razGon_web> 병원에도 그런거 있기는 한데. 병원에서는 잘안하고요. 식당이나 혹은 영화관에서도 있죠.
<Seony> 미국이라서, 그런게 무지 비쌉니다.
<Seony> 하고싶어하는데가 있는데, 아예 이참에 나서볼려구요.
<Markers> 오호;;;
<razGon_web> 예를 들면 일례로 마다가스카 콤보. 해서 팝콘에 캐릭터 물병 거기에 음료 같이 해서 판매.
<razGon_web> 미국은 광고비 비싼가봐요.
<Seony> 그런 IT 솔루션 자체가 비싸요. 거품이 심하고 인건비가 말도 안되서요...
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그게 정상이 아닐지.. 한국이 비정상적이고요.
<Markers> 일종의 네온사인 광고 같은게 비싸다 이말씀이군여 -ㅅ-;;
<Seony> 제 생각인데, 아마 10대 정도 도입하면, TV값 빼고도 $15,000 정도 나올거 같은데요.
<razGon_web> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 아뇨 네온사인이 아니구요...
<razGon_web> 멋지군요. 한달에요?
<Seony> 그러니까 TV뒤에다 베어본 피씨를 장착하구요,
<Markers> 처..천만 ㄷㄷ
<Seony> 한달에 저 비용이면 안하죠 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 솔루션을 도입하는 비용이죠.
<Seony> 사실 저 정도도 싸다고 생각할 정도에요
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> 암튼, 네트워크 기반으로 해서 매장 내에서 자기네 제품을 지속적으로 광고해주는 형식이에요
<razGon_web> 티비를 달아주고. 그것에서 나오는 광고 수익료 내주는 거죠?
<Seony> 그러한 형태도 있지만, 대부분은 자기네 제품만 나오게 하고싶어해요.
<razGon_web> 아.. 그러면 그런 단말기를 파는 것으로?
<Seony> 그래서 예를 들어서, 갤러리아 백화점이라면 백화점 내에서 판매하는 제품들만 계속 나오게 하는거죠
<razGon_web> 그러면 괜찮겠네요..ㅇ{
<Seony> 그리고 웹 베이스로 광고나가는 물품들 관리하고..
<razGon_web> 한국의 CGV같은 곳에서 영화 광고에 연계된 음료나 스낵셋트 판매.
<razGon_web> 오...
<Markers> 외쿡은 그런게 없나여 잇을거 같은데 @_@;;
<razGon_web> 괜찮은거 같은데요. 단말기만 팔아도... 10대에 1500만원!
<Seony> 허접하긴 하지만, 처음부터 끝까지 제가 다 만든 거라서... 제가 만들어진 플랫폼을 기반으로 변형시키면 되거든요.
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> Markers: 많은데, 이 동네는 워낙 후져서 없어요.
<Markers> 아웅 또 same origin policy 걸리네 ㅡㅡ;
<razGon_web> 티비는 하이얼걸루 하고 부품 조립하고.
<Seony> 하이얼 티비는 가격이 얼마나 하는데요?
<razGon_web> 원가는 한국기준으로 50여만원이면 될듯.
<Seony> 여기는 하이얼 제품은 안들어와서...
<Seony> 삼성이나 LG꺼 LCD 42"는 $500이면 사요
<razGon_web> 아. 아니요. LED모니터로 하는 건 어때요? 티비카드 달고요.
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_web> 싸네요...
<Seony> 어차피 티비는 몇푼 안하는 거니까, 그건 자기네들이 직접 사서 달라고 하구요...
<razGon_web> 아니. 비싼거군요. 60만원
<Seony> 저희는 베어본 피씨 사서 소프트웨어 설치해주고 유지보수 해주면 되요
<razGon_web> 모니터는 42인치까지 필요할까요? 한 30인치대편 괜찮을듯 한데요.
<Seony> 매장이 크면 42인치로도 크다는 생각 안들어요
<razGon_web> 베어본은 AMD E-350정도의 사양이 20만원이하에 팔더군요.
<Seony> 그리고 여기 기준으로 $500이면... 고딩 한달치 알바비도 안되는 액수...
<Seony> 아이패드랑 같은 액수니까 아마 티비 가격은 문제가 안될테구요..
<razGon_web> http://j.mp/Lcy9au
<Seony> 유지보수비를 얼마나 뽑아먹냐가 문제인데...
<razGon_web> 그게 문제군요. 원격으로 가능하게 하고 직원을 굴리는 게 문제군요.
<Seony> 저건 메모리랑 하드가 없는 제품이네요
<Seony> 메모리 하드 다 달고도 $300짜리 있어서 그걸로 하면 되요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 예. 하드랑 메모리 해봐야 10만원도 안될듯한데요
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_web> 미국가고싶당...
<razGon_web> 아톰기반은 그래픽성능이 별루라서요.
<Seony> 괜찮아요. 플래시만 돌리면 되서요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아...
<razGon_web> 근데 메모리 하드 해봐야 10만원 안팎인데요.ㅎ
<Seony> dndbiz.com/kmp/swf/conts/apple_free/apple_free.swf 요게 디자인 빼고 제가 만든거 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 합치면 30만.
<Seony> razGon_web님 혹시 가정의학과에요?
<bridgebot> 웃는하루 : visudo 깔기전에 sudo 설정해서 유저 추가 못하는 상황이면 어찌하죠?
<Markers> 혹시 웹 프로그래밍 관련해서 잘 아시는분 계시나여 -ㅅ-;; same origin policy 우회 방법 자세히 아시는분 ;;
<razGon_web> 옙
<razGon_web> Seony: 옙 FM.
<Seony> razGon_web, 저 쿼리 좀..
<Markers> 프록시를 만들어서 어쩌구 막 이런말이 나오는데 이해가 도통 안되네여 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 옙
<yemharc> Markers: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/330427/can-i-disable-sop-same-origin-policy-on-any-browser-for-development
<bridgebot> 웃는하루 : 되는군...
<yemharc> disable SOP 또는 disable same origin policy라고 검색하니 이것저것 많이 나오긴 하네요
<yemharc> XMLHTTPRequest랑 유저 인증토큰 관련이라는 말이 제일 많구요
<Markers> 트위터에서 트윗 받는거 받아올려는데 sop 걸려서 =ㅅ=;;;
<yemharc> 그럼 맞네요
<yemharc> 유저 인증토큰 관련
<yemharc> 다중으로 접속이 가면 생기는 문제라고 하네요
<yemharc> http://code.google.com/p/jquery-twitter-api/
<yemharc> jQuery로 하시는거 맞으면 저기가 좀 도움이 되지 않을까 싶네요
<Markers> jquery mobile 책 사서 쭉 해보는중인데 막판에 보니깐 트위터 웹앱을 개발해보자 라고 되어잇어서 소스 그대로 쳣더니
<Markers> sop에 걸려서 못 받아오는 -_-;
<yemharc> 사용하는 트위터 API 버전이 현재 트위터에서 제공하는거랑 동일한지 확인해보세요
<yemharc> 버전업 된거면 좀 틀려지는 경우도 있으니까요
<Markers> 현재 제공하는 트위터 버전을 어떻게 알죠 'ㅅ'/
<Markers> 트위터에 나와있엇던가;
<yemharc> api.twitter.com 일거에요
<Markers> 음 제 트윗이 그냥 뜨네여 -_-;; api.twitter.com  치니..
<yemharc> 아 dev.twitter.com이네요;;
<Markers> 먼가 api는 많은데 정작 sop 피하는거는 안 나와잇는거 같기도 하고 ㅡㅡ;
<yemharc> 인증 관련 문제니 OAuth쪽으로 찾아보세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 질문
<Markers> 근데 호출 자체가 안되는 문제인데 OAuth 쪽인가요? OAuth는 트윗 아디로 인증하겟다는거 아님?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 혹시 smplayer쓰시는분 계시나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이넘으로 여니까 -osdlevel옵션땜에 에러나는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 못 없에나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 필요한 파라메터가 없데요
<yemharc> Markers: 근데 SOP 문제는 다들 인증 관련이라고 나오네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아마 smplayer가 조금 이상한듯해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 원래 -osdlevel=0~3넘겨야하는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그냥 무옵으로 넘기네요
<Markers> 흠;; 제가 읽은 글은 그냥 proxy를 만들어라 이런 말밖에 안 나오는데 이거 어떻게 하는건지 ㅡㅡ;
<Markers> 음;; 인증 헤더에다가 인증키를 삽입해서 요청하라는건가;;;
<Seony> 파파야 사다놓고 안먹으니까 사리가 나오네요. 얼른 먹어야지 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 웃는하루 : 다리봇 어디서 오는거죠
<Seony> 로코팀 포럼 <-> 한아얄씨 입니다.
<Markers> 아휴 ㅠㅠ 먼가 구체적으로 적어 놓은 사람들이 없네 ㅠㅠ 매번 same origin policy에서 막히니 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아아
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : lucid상에서 특정버전 mplayer깔떄 문제되네요
<nilptr> ...
<DarkCircle> 닐 포인터!
<nilptr> 눈그늘!
<yemharc> Markers: http://www.slideshare.net/danwrong/bringing-the-sameorigin-policy-to-its-knees ::: 24페이지부터 봐보세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 결국 svn제 받는중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후 일이 많은
<Markers> 음;; orcs 인가 그걸로 된다는 뜻인가요 ~_~
<Seony> 윈도우8 10월달에 출시한다네요
<autowiz_> 냐므냐므
<razGon_UNT> 질문있는데요. 아이들의 한글 독파를 위한 아이패드 한글 어플이 어떤게 있을까여?
<Seony> razGon_UNT: http://ipodart.tistory.com/m/post/view/id/1249
<autowiz_> 카카오톡
<autowiz_>  죄송합니다 -_-;;
<Seony> 헐 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그런 센스는 어디서 나오시는거죠? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_UNT> 감사합니다. ㅎ
<autowiz_> 아이폰 약정도 끝나고 배터리도 이상하고 해서 핸폰을 바꿀려고 하는데 마음은 이미 옵티머스 LTE2 로 가 있지만 살짝 고민이긴 하네요
<Seony> 아이패드요?
<autowiz_> iPhone 3GS 에요 뭐 나름 32기가라 중고 가격도 조금 하긴 하던데 그냥 iOS 테스트용으로 하나 가지고 있을려구요
<Seony> 이번 가을까지 기다리셨다가 다음 버전 아이폰5 달리세요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_UNT> 저는 옵큐쓰고 있는데. 옵티머스큐 만한 쿼티가 없네요. 배터리와 최적화를 완성화 시키면
<autowiz_> 저는 애플이랑 더이상 친해지고픈 마음이 없어서뤼 ^^
<razGon_UNT> 넥서스7에 우분투4안드로이드 설치하고 싶군요.
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요..
<razGon_UNT> 저는 잡스옹 돌아가시면서 흘린 눈물로 애플에 대한 애정이 식었습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_UNT> 아니면 넥서스7과 같은 사양의 낮은 가격의 중국산 패드 써도 되고요.
<autowiz_> 갤탭7 인치도 완전 애물단지 되서 내일 해지해버릴려고 하고 있고요
<autowiz_> KT wibro EGG 도 8달 정도 약정 남았는데 해지해버려야 할거 같고
<autowiz_> 이제야 통신비부담을 좀 줄일 수 있을듯...
<razGon_UNT> 와이브로 금액이 얼마나 되나요?
<razGon_UNT> 에그가 스트롱에그신가요?
<autowiz_> 와이브로 요즘은 kt 의 wibro 활성화 정책때문에 엄청 쌀거에요
<autowiz_> (완전 초기 egg 에요)
<razGon_UNT> ^^
<autowiz_> 저는 지금 50기가에 한달 2.4 만원 이었던듯
<autowiz_> 3년약정 너무 길군요 아학아학
<razGon_UNT> 와이브로를 사고 싶은데....실제쓸일이 없다는..
<razGon_UNT> 여행갈때 쓰면 되는데.. 그것도 속도 올라가면 소용없고 해서요.
<autowiz_> 2년 전에는 그래도 핸폰 테더링이 잘 안되서 쓸만 했는데
<autowiz_> 옵티머스 LTE PAD 사고 나니 확실히 속도가...
<autowiz_> 대학교때 배우기로는 주파수가 올라갈 수 록 단말기의 이동속도에 대한 제약이 생긴다고 들었는데
<autowiz_> 요즘 LTE 가 주파수가... (검색중)
<Seony> 아... 울집 인터넷이나 2메가쯤 나왔음 좋겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<chickensauce> smsclient같은 문자프로그램 사용하시는 분 있나요? syntax를 어떻게 써야 하는지 잘 모르겠어서...(매뉴얼페이지도 별로 도움이 안됩니다)
<razGon_UNT> 엘지유플이 주파주가 낮죠.
<Seony> smsclient 같은 프로그램이 리눅스에 있는 거에요?
<chickensauce> apt-get으로 설치했어요
<Seony> 맨페이지에 설명 나오는거 같은데요
<chickensauce> man smsclient
<autowiz_> 뭔가 서버라던가 설정이 되어야 할거 같은데 말이지요.
<Seony> 일단 우분투에서 제공하는 맨페이지는... http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/sms_client.1.html
<Seony> 근데 설명을 보니까 GSM 용이라고 적혀있네요
<Seony> TAP를 이용한 GSM용 단문 메시지 서비스라고 적혀있는데... TAP가 뭔지는 모르겠지만, 문자메시지라는 것이 메시지를 송출할 수 있는 기계가 있어야하는거 아닌가요?
<Seony> 그리고 일단 GSM용이라는 점에서부터 이미 한국에서는 사용이 불가능하네요...
<chickensauce> 아...전 TAP도 GSM도 뭔지 전혀 몰라서. 위키 좀 읽어봐야겠네요
<chickensauce> 감사합니다
<Seony> :)
<autowiz_> 추측이 좀 많이 들어갔지만
<autowiz_> 롤백...
<autowiz_> 요런글을 봤습니다.
<autowiz_> 로긴을 해야 한다는 얘기 되겠습니다. 별로도 sms 발송이 가능하게 설정된 서버를 구축해서 id 를 판매하는 회사도 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 가격이 그리 싸지는 않았던거 같습니다. xgnocky 를 써서 문자를 보낸 스샷이 있는데 핸폰을 pc 에 연결한거 같은데 요즘의 스마트폰은 다른 방법도 있을듯 보입니다.
<chickensauce> 와! 좋은 정보 감사합니다. 지금 gnokii 사이트 FAQ 읽어보고 있어요
<autowiz_> gnokii will not work with iPhones, Windows Mobile phones, BlackBerries and most likely Androids. You can try using AT driver for that purpose but expected results are miserable.
<autowiz_> 간단히 예전 휴대폰만 된다 되겠습니다. 스마트폰 이전
<autowiz_> 2G 나 3G 초기 핸드폰의 경우 핸폰을 집전화처럼 쓰게 해주는 드라이버같은게 따라다녔는데 그런걸 사용하는거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.audiencebuzz.server&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5hdWRpZW5jZWJ1enouc2VydmVyIl0.
<autowiz_> 그리 비싸다고 하긴 그렇지만 돈을 내라는군요
<autowiz_> 많이 있군요 스마트폰으로 문자보내는것 다만 대부분 접속 편하게 할려고 pc 쪽이 웹브라우저로 동작하는지라 자동화 하기에는 애로사항이 좀 있겠습니다.
<chickensauce> 네!
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 안녕하세요.
<bridgebot> AMir_U2 : 안녕하세요..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/future_timeline.png
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 구글링의 문제점
<chickensauce> 2088년엔 일본의 인구가 100%로봇이되는군요 ㅎ
<hahaha_> ¼Ö±êÇѵ¥¿ä
<hahaha_> 아,
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하여튼 괴상한게 다 있음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저대로면 이미 나르는 자동차 팔고있어야함
<bridgebot> 웃는하루 : lxde 깔고 vnc로 보려니 아무리 lxde 켜도 X 기본화면만 보여요, ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> AMir_U2 : !fender,  혹시 gentoo에서 봽던 그분이신지.??
<bridgebot> 환상경 : 헐
<bridgebot> 환상경 : 아밀님이시닷!!!
<DarkCircle> 아잉윸 =3 아잉윸 =3
<bridgebot> AMir_U2 : 헐..
<bridgebot> AMir_U2 : 환상경이닷..
<bridgebot> AMir_U2 : !환상경  오랬만입니다. ^^.
<bridgebot> 환상경 : 굽슨굽슨 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> AMir_U2 : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> AMir_U2 : 아직도 생존해계신건이 ..참으로 안타까운일이군요 ..ㅋ
<bridgebot> 환상경 : 그러게요
<bridgebot> 환상경 : 어서 떵떵거리고 살아야하는데 흑 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> 환상경 : 아직도 아둥바둥 살고 있네요 -0-
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> AMir_U2 : ㅎㅎ..  아둥바둥 ..하는 재미도 있지않겠습니까 ^^..
<Markers> 혹시 윈7에서 텔넷이 막혀잇나요?
<DarkCircle> ssh를 쓰시지 왜 텔넷을 ..
<DarkCircle> iPutty 받으시라능 =3
<Markers> ssh 는 어떻게 쓰는건가여 'ㅅ'
<bridgebot> AMir_U2 : 대충 ...어런거라고하네요.. putty : PuTTY is a free implementation of Telnet and SSH for Windows and Unix platforms, along with an xterm terminal emulator
<Markers> 리눅스에 finger 이런 명령도 잇나요 'ㅅ'?;;
<DarkCircle> 호오
<DarkCircle> 재밌는걸 알았네요 :)
<DarkCircle> 접속해서 일하고 있느냐를 보려는 명령인거 같은데
<Markers> 검색해보니깐 무슨 메일을 수집해서 잇냐 없냐 이런말이 있는데 도통 이해가 -ㄱ;
<bridgebot> sungyo : 아....
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 어느분께서 임베디드 리눅스에 심을수 있는 rsync 실행파일을 만들어주셔서, /bin 폴더에 카피하고 권한 조정만 했는데
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 또 뭘..해야 할까요???
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 앗, 또갑자기 접속자들이 늘어났네요.+_+ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 크론에 등록해서 주기적 백업 ^_^v
<sungyo> 아.
<sungyo> 감사드립니다.^^ 전 명령어 실행에 뭐가 더 필요한가 했거든요.
<sungyo> 일단 실행은 되더라구요, 어느분께서 mips용으로 컴파일을 해주셨는데
<sungyo> 실행해보고 결과를 일러달라 해주시더라구요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 에러나오는거 보니 일단 실행은되네요. ^0^
<autowiz_> 윈7 은 단순히 telnet 클라이언트가 설치되지 않은게 기본값입니다. 프로그램 추가제거 들어가셔서 윈도우즈쪽 기능 들어가시고 제일 아래쪽 부분에 보시면
<autowiz_> telnet client 가 보이실겁니다( 시디없이 설치가 가능합니다)
<sungyo> telnet client요..?
<sungyo> 지금 전 리눅스를 쓰고 있어서 윈7은 잘 모르겠네요.^^;;;
<Markers> 아 지금 해커스쿨 쪽에 텔넷접속해서 연습하는게 잇어서 해보는중인데 재밋네요 ㅇ_ㅇ;;
<sungyo> 아..>^^;; 그러시군요.
<sungyo> 그나저나 rsync 실행파일은 얼추 구해지는거 같고....죽어있는 crontab을 살리는것만 남은거 같네요.
<autowiz_> 예전에 해커스랩 랩업한다고 몇일동안 밤새다싶이 했던 기억이 나네요 ^^
<sungyo> NAS가, 임베디드 리눅스인데 crontab이 죽어있거든요.(실행파일은 있는데 데몬이 텅비어있어요)
<sungyo> 해커즈랩이 지금도 있군요.^^
<sungyo> 전 12년전에 선배들이 하는거만 봐서 +_+ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 저 궁금한게 있는데 bash 라는 명령어가 정확히 하는 동작이 먼가요?
<razGon_UNT> 다들 안주무시고....ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_UNT> 저도 자야 하는데. 하드 교체 해서요...
<autowiz_> 리눅에서 많이 쓰는 SHELL 이지요  뭐 커널과 사람을 이어 준다고 하기엔 좀 뭔가 이상하고
<Markers> 흠;;;
<sungyo> 전 NAS좀 만지고 있었습니다.
<razGon_UNT> 오래간만에 노트북분해해서 헤멧습니다. 한 1시간 가량.ㅎ
<Markers> bash가 born 어쩌구 shell 의 약자로 알고는 있는데... bash 명령 자체의 의미를 정확히 해석을 못해서;
<autowiz_> 간단히 생각하면 쉘 이 실행되면 명령 입력 및 출력이 가능한 환경이 만들어지는거지요
<razGon_UNT> 자야 겠군요. 내일 뵈요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 음 그러면 bash 라는 프로그램(?)이 띄워지면 명령 및 출력이 가능한 프롬프트를 띄우는건가요?
<autowiz_> 예를들면 리눅이 부팅하는 과정에서
<autowiz_> grub 도 화면에 뭔가를 보여주기는 합니다만
<autowiz_> 명령을 받지는 않지요( grub 전용 명령제외)
<autowiz_> 부팅이 진행이 되어서 커널의 부팅이 시작되면
<autowiz_> 역시 화면에 부팅과정에 대한정보는 출력을 해줍니다만. 역시 명령어 입력은 안됩니다.
<Markers> 네.
<autowiz_> (텍스트모드) 부팅이 끝나고 id /pw 입력부분이 나옵니다.
<sungyo> 흠. 해커즈 아이디가 있을텐데 12년전꺼라 못찾겠군요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> login 프로세스가 id/pw 를 받아서 shell 을 띄워줍니다.
<autowiz_> 텍스트 부팅끝
<autowiz_> shell 이 없다면 커널이나 다른 프로세스의 stdout 출력만 볼 수 있고 입력이라던가 명령 수행이 불가능해지는거지요
<Markers> 흠;; 그렇군여;;
<Markers> 방금 level1 을 하고 있는데
<sungyo> 요즘엔 랩에 '무사고 몇일...'이거 안띄우나요?
<DarkCircle> 추억의 해커즈랩 크크
<autowiz_> 요즘은 그다지 인기 없어서 안띄우나 보지요
<Markers> level2 권한으로 명령어 하나만 실행 해준다고 되어있어서 답을 보니 bash 명령어를 치면 된다고 나와잇는데 이게 정확히 의미를 이해를 못해서 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 해커즈랩 이틀 자리 교육 수료증도 있다는 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 오오, 아이디 살아있는데
<sungyo> 로긴이 안되는군요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 신기하네요. 저거 고등학교때 만든건데 지금도 있다는게요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 전화번호도 그래도에요.^^
<sungyo> 그대로,
<autowiz_> 주위에 보안쪽 일하는사람들이 문제 출제도 하고, 컨설팅도 하고, 보안 관제도 하고
<autowiz_> 하면서 10년이 지났군요
<DarkCircle> 해커즈랩 서버는 좀 털려야 정상인데 크크
<autowiz_> boanlink.co.kr 홍보좀 으으흐흐
<DarkCircle> 서버를 루트 통째로 털고 곳곳에 웜도 심고 막 ...
<autowiz_> boanlink.com 이군요
<DarkCircle> 디아블로 소굴마냥 만들어놔야 간지가 ..
<sungyo> 나중에 시간날때 해봐야겠네요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 저긴 머하는 사이트인가요 'ㅅ'?
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 디아블로 소굴이래..ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 디아블로는 아마 이세상에서 제일 불쌍한 악마일지도 몰라요 (먼산)
<sungyo> 매일 털려~
<sungyo> 털리고 또털려~
<DarkCircle> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 아템주니 그거 입고 떠털어~
<DarkCircle> 안때리면 가만히 있는데 (...)
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> ㅠ.ㅠ 악마로 태어난 인생
<sungyo> 악마같이 살다
<DarkCircle> 거기 안에 있는넘들은 그냥 연극하는거 ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 여기가 지옥이라 죽을수도 없어...!!!
<sungyo> 흙흙흙~
<DarkCircle> 엊그제 디스켓 이란 물건을 정리를 해보았는데
<DarkCircle> 님다웜을 수집해놓은 디스켓이 있더군요
<DarkCircle> 님다웜 아실려나 (..)
<sungyo> 저는 문외한이라 '벌래'라는것만 압니다만...?ㅣㅐㅣ
<sungyo> lpl
<sungyo> lol
<DarkCircle> 님다바이러스 라고 ..
<DarkCircle> CIH하고 더불어서 90년대 후반~ 2000년대 초반에 전국을 강타했던 나름 강한넘.
<DarkCircle> Navidad 바이러스도 있었고 ..
<autowiz_> admin <-> nimda ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그 디스켓이 크크 3.5인지 (요새 애들은 몰라!)
<DarkCircle> 인지->인치
<DarkCircle> MS 오피스 왼쪽 위 끝에 보면 저장하기라고 그림 올라가 있는거 -.-;
<Markers> 흠;;
<sungyo> 3.5? 저한테 있을거 같네요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 해커 스쿨 이거 문제들 어렵네여 'ㅅ' 먼가 재밋는데 이해를 잘 못하겟넹
<DarkCircle> 저한테 수십장 있어요 왜 있는지는 모름 ㅋㅋ 아 3.5인치 드라이브도 있습니다.
<sungyo> 그런데, 님다를실행시키면 에드민 권한이 바뀌는건가요..?ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 3.5 인치는 다행이지요 저는 5.25 인치에 예전에 열심히 타이핑 해놓은 소설책이 있었는데 열어 볼 수가 어벖어요
<DarkCircle> 잘 돌아감 (...)
<autowiz_> 없어요
<DarkCircle> 5.25인치 드라이브도 있어요
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<DarkCircle> 근데 케이블이 맞는게 없어!
<autowiz_> 님다는 바이러스라 윈됴에서만 돌아갑니다.
<DarkCircle> (덜덜)
<sungyo> 우움, 어떤(?) 소설인지 궁금하네요~
<autowiz_> 해커스 라는 소설있어요
<autowiz_> 안졸리나 졸리 나온 영화로도 나왔구요
<sungyo> 아, 해커스
<DarkCircle> 안졸리나? 졸리(어).
<autowiz_> isbn-89-7500-038-3
<sungyo> 아,
<sungyo> 졸리네요.
<sungyo> 전 빠빠해야겠습니다(기회닷...!~!!)
<sungyo> 모드들, 즐랩 하시고
<sungyo> 빵빵 뚤어대시길...!!
<autowiz_> 좋은밤 되세요
<autowiz_> 벌써 01시 군요
<sungyo> 넵.^^ 감사요~
<autowiz_> 밖에는 비도오고 간만에 오늘밤은 좀 달려야할듯
<sungyo_> 어익쿠~ 깜빡잊고 방에 놓고간(?) 질문이 있네요.
<sungyo_> 저 혹시, 우분투에서 아이폰을 삽입시 .sh 파일을 실행시키고싶은데
<sungyo_> 오령이 있을까요?
<sungyo_> 오령->요령
<autowiz_> 제능력 밖이군요
<autowiz_> usb 장치가 뭐뭐가 잡히는지 모르겠는데 카메라는 아마 잡힐거고 (표준드라이버 같으니)
<autowiz_> iphone 용 드라이버는 나와있을지 없을지 모르겠네요 , 나와있다면 뭔가 특정 동작을 넣는건 어렵지 않게 될 거 같기는 합니다만.
<sungyo_> 12.04에 잘떠요 lol
<sungyo_> 다만, 실행시킬때 해당 폴더의 nautilus가 같이 열리거든요.
<sungyo_> '이 액션'에 .sh 파일 하나만 연결해서
<sungyo_> 자동으로 해당 폴더 동기화해주고, 녹음파일 컴파일하고..뭐 이런걸 좀 해보고 싶은데,
<sungyo_> 쉽지 않네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 완전 무식하게 할려면
<autowiz_> 크론에 등록해서 1분마다 lsusb 나 lspci 등으로 체크하고
<sungyo_> +_+ 정말 무식하지만 설득력있어요...!!ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 연결되면 잡업 진행하고 적절한 trigger 걸어서 중복실행 안되게 하는 편접이 쿨럭...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 혹시 우분투에서 자바 정식 업데이트 할줄 아시는분 계시나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 수동으로 폴더 덮으면
<sungyo_> 어느분이 포럼에서 저에게 뭘 하나 가르쳐주셨는데 그걸 쓰질 못하겠네요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : java -version해보면 1.7.0이지만, 홈피등에서 체크하면 1.6.0이에요;
<sungyo_> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=101452
<autowiz_> JAVA_HOME 변수가
<autowiz_> 사용자 계정이랑 웹서버 돌아가는 계정이랑 다르다던가
<autowiz_> 에고에고
<autowiz_> 엉뚱한 소리를
<sungyo_> 앞전에 이것도 올려주신 분이 계시네요.  http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=101108
<bridgebot> sungyo : 쿨럭, 강제로 닫아버렸네요.
<bridgebot> sungyo : (제가 창을..ㅋㅋㅋ)
<autowiz_> 음 저대로만 하면 되겠네요
<autowiz_> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=101108
<bridgebot> sungyo : 그런데 전 실행이 안되더라구요. lol
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : 아디오스
<bridgebot> sungyo : 얼추 오늘할일들을 다 한거 같네요.
<bridgebot> sungyo : 아....매번 카피하고.....변환하고...그리고 ucloud에 파이어폭스로 로그인해 올리고,
<bridgebot> sungyo : ㅠ.ㅠ 힘드로 죽겠네요.
<bridgebot> sungyo : 아이폰 한번 꼽으면 알아서 카피에..변환에....
<bridgebot> sungyo : ucloud 어플리케이션이 우분투에서 돌아가면 완전 자동인건데,
<bridgebot> sungyo : 10.04에서 와인으로 어플리케이션 이전 버전을 돌렸었거든요.(기적적으로...동기화만..ㅋㅋㅋ)
<bridgebot> sungyo : 그런데 12.04되고, 어플 버전 올라가고, 와인 아무리 먹여도 이넘이 취하질(?) 않네요.
<autowiz_> 내부적으로 뭔가 변화가 있었는지도...
<bridgebot> sungyo : 예 아마두요.^^
<bridgebot> sungyo : kt측에서 ucloud 오픈 api를 지원을 해주더라구요.
<bridgebot> sungyo : 안드로이드, 아이폰이랑 '웹'에서만요.
<bridgebot> sungyo : 아. 이제 정말 뻗을시간이네요.
<bridgebot> sungyo : ^^ 모두들 감사드립니다~ 푹 쉬세요~
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 역시 리눅은 빌딩하는맛 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 구글 위젯 빌드중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://code.google.com/p/google-gadgets-for-linux/
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전에는 저장소도 있었던듯한데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금은 없어진듯
<autowiz_> 저는 아이폰 업뎃하는중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후 2.5메가인데도 꽤 걸리네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : -j2줬는데도  오래 걸리는
<autowiz_> 시간이 되시면 다음에 j8 정도로 다시 한번 해보시는것도...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 시스템이 안 되는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그만큼 주면 뭐해요;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 휴대용이라 듀얼밖에 안 달렸어요
<autowiz_> 휴대용 이시구낭...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 으앙; 슬퍼요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 유포판 없다고 생각하고 빌드했는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 있네요; ㄷㄷ
<autowiz_> 늦은 시간 입니다.
<chickensauce> 한국 해커들 늦게 활동하시네요
<chickensauce> ㅎ 전 미국이라서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 소감
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 안 쓸래요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 써보니 스샷이랑 달리 영 꽝이네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자바 깔았스빈다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://askubuntu.com/questions/56104/how-can-i-install-oracle-java-jre-7
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 대충 이렇게 하면 되네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 삽질 이제 남은건 바탕화면의 위젯부터 시작해서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 각종 어플의 기본값 잡는거네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 대충 깔릴껀 다 깐듯(필요없는것까지도; )
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쩝
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자고 일어나서 해야겠음ㅁ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일단 잘준비를 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<acooda> 아흠 요 몇일 계속 시계가 4:44네
<acooda> ㅠ
<autowiz_> 헉
<autowiz_> 니가 말하니까 나도 보게 되잖아
<acooda> 우연치고 희안;;
<acooda> autowiz_: 늦은 시간까지 안주무시고 'ㅡ';
<autowiz_> 보면 가슴 아픈 숫자가 몇개 있는데
<autowiz_> 종종 그런 숫자들이 우연처럼 눈에 보일때가 있지
<autowiz_> 안자고 뭐하냥...
<acooda> 저
<acooda> 삽질
<acooda> ㅠ
<autowiz_> 나야 뭐 비도오고 해서 간만에 아이폰 들고 삽질 하고 있지 ㅎㅎㅎ
<acooda> 리눅스 새로 깔고 ㅠㅠ
<acooda> nvidia가 문제인지
<acooda> 자꾸 버버벅
<autowiz_> 비오면 부침개에 동동주 땡기는게 부침개 만들때 나는 소리 때문이라는 얘기가 있다는군 ㅎㅎㅎ
<acooda> 아흠
<acooda> 낮에 비오지 왜 밤에 와서 ㅠㅠ
<acooda> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/alien-arena-quake-for-linux?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG!+Ubuntu!%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
<acooda> 이거 컴파일중 'ㅡ'
<acooda> glxgear툴에서 60프레임 안넘는건 수직동기화 때문인가요
<acooda> 이거 되게 찜찜하네 'ㅡ';;;
<autowiz_> 뭐 그럴 수도 있겠지
<autowiz_> 수직 동기화 어지간 하면 끄지...
<acooda> 별 신경 안썼는데 오늘 nvidia 드라이버 설치하니깐 60프레임이 나오네요
<acooda> 디폴트는 이유가 있겠거니 하고 냅두는 'ㅡ';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<acooda> autowiz_: http://acooda.com/down/screen/20120711_050107.png
<acooda> 이거 잘 대네요 'ㅡ';;
<acooda> 드라이버에 문제 없는듯 ㄴ ㅑ ㅎ ㅑ
<autowiz_> 좋겠네...
<acooda> 'ㅡ';
<acooda> 온도가 86도 'ㅡ';;
<autowiz_> 노트북 청소는 했냐?
<acooda> 아직 못했어요
<acooda> 스프레이라도 있어야 청소할텐데
<acooda> 귀찮아서 못사오는 중 ㅠ
<autowiz_> gpu 온도가 86도면 괜찮은데 cpu 온도면 좀 위험한데...
<acooda> 에어컨 키면 일시적으로 괜찮아요 'ㅡ';;
<acooda> 하드 온도가 상당한거 같에요
<acooda> ssd로 바꾸고 싶은 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 하긴 하드도 뜨거운 놈들은 장난 아니지
<autowiz_> 집에 어디 ssd 돌아다니는게 있을지도...
<acooda> 요즘 iscsi에 꽂여서
<acooda> 집에다 간단하게 구성해볼까 생각중인데
<acooda> 잼있을거 같에요 'ㅡ'
<autowiz_> 그걸 간단하게 할려면 뭐랑 뭐가 필요한거냐?
<autowiz_> 돈좀 들어가지 않나?
<acooda> 우선 1기가 지원 허브 'ㅡ';;;
<acooda> 요즘 1기가 지원 공유기 싸게 팔리니깐 한번 해볼라고요
<autowiz_> utp 도 되던가?
<acooda> 문제는 케이블인데
<acooda> 테스트 해봐야 겠죠 'ㅡ';;;;;
<acooda> 욕심즘 부리면 서버컴 하드를 래이드로 구축하고 싶긴 한데 점점 돈이.... ㅠ
<autowiz_> 나도 3TB 하드를 사고 싶은...
<acooda> 'ㅡ'
<acooda> 전 32기가 ssd도 잘 쓸수 있을거 같음 'ㅡ';;
<acooda> 언제부턴가 용량에 대한 필요성이 점점 줄어들기 시작해서 'ㅡ';
<autowiz_> 60기가 ssd 몇개 있는데 쓸만해 확실히...
<autowiz_> 영화 같은건 필요할때만 받던가 usb 하드에 보관하면 되고
<acooda> 전 오로지 발열땜에 언능 바꾸고 싶어요 ㅠ
<autowiz_> 아마도 esata 포트는 없을거고
<acooda> 아마 컴터를 바꿔야 할듯 ㅠ
<autowiz_> usb 외장하드로 부팅을 하는건 어떨까나...
<acooda> 2.0 빠르나요 'ㅡ'?
<autowiz_> 아 부팅으로 쓰기엔좀 느리겠군
<acooda> 그래서 iscsi로 랜부팅 생각을 했다는 'ㅡ';;
<autowiz_> 나도 안해봐서 ... 초기부팅만 하면 쓸만할거 같기도 한데
<acooda> 보급형 장비에도 대략 50메가/s는 나오는거 같더라고요
<acooda> 이론적으로 더 나와줘야 되지만 저정도만 나와줘도 감사 'ㅡ';;
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 님은 부재중이십니다.(밥 밥 밥 밥 밥 밥 밥~)
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 후... 비가 시원하게 온건 좋은데.. 여전히 덥네요.. 끈적거려서요..
<razGon_web> 오늘도 에어컨속으로 고고싱.ㅎ
<Seony> 습도가 높은가보네요
<razGon_web> 장마로 어제 120미리까지 왔다고 하던데요.
<razGon_web> 그래도 가물어서 비가 문제였는데. 잘왔습니다.
<razGon_web> 올해는 일조량이 많아서 수박이 크고 예년가격보다 훨씬 싸졌습니다.
<razGon_web> 수박풍년...
<Seony> 아... 맛있겠네요. 여기 살면 수박 먹을 기회가 많지 않아서 그냥 허니듀만 먹어요.
<razGon_web> 하와이가 일조량이 좋아서 수박 재배하기 좋을텐데요.
<Seony> 너무 커서요...
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단 사이즈부터가 성인남성 머리 2개 사이즈만한데다, 냉장고에 들어갈데도 없어요.
<razGon_web> 올해 수박은 진짜 크더군요,
<Seony> 어떤건 한 머리통 3개만한 것도 있어요..
<Seony> 한국수박만하면 자주 먹겠는데, 일단 냉장고에 아예 들어갈 사이즈가 안되다보니 자연스레 안사먹게 되더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 제일 만만한 허니듀랑 파파야만.. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 열대수박은 별루 안달죠?
<razGon_web> 몇년전에 대만가서 과일먹었는데 과일이 별루 안달더군요.
<razGon_web> 맹맹한 과일.
<Seony> 열대수박은 안먹어봐서 잘 모르겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 보기는 맛있었는데..
<Seony> 근데 얼마 전에 수박 조그만거 한국거만한 사이즈 하나 사서 먹었는데 맛있떠라구요...
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 하와이는 천국이군요.
<Seony> 그래봐야 아이스크림 멜로나를 먹는듯한 허니듀의 당도와는 비교가 안되겠찌만 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 허니듀의 당도 대단하더군요.
<razGon_web> 15브릭스...ㅎㄷㄷ
<Seony> 네. 진짜 멜로나 먹는거 같아요
<Seony> 하와이에는 (제 생각에) 정말 최고라고 할 수 있는 과일이 딱 2개가 있는데요, 그게 허니듀랑 파인애플이에요.
<Seony> 허니듀는 멜로나 먹는 것 같구요,
<Seony> 파인애플은 통조림 따서 먹는 것 같은 당도에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 파인애플...ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 쩝... 입맛다시는 1人
<Seony> 게다가 가격도 무지 쌉니다.
<Seony> 하나에 $3 미만인데요,
<Seony> 그 이유가 세계적으로 유명한 Dole 농장이 하와이에 있거든요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 허거거거 한국의 1/3이다!
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그렇군요. 많이 봤어요. dole.
<razGon_web> 바나나는 필리핀. 허니듀는 하와이군요.
<Seony> 친구들 하와이에 놀러오면 관광시켜주는 곳 중 하나가 Dole 농장이에요
<Seony> 음... 허니듀보다는 파인애플이 좀 더 대표적이에요.
<Seony> 아무래도 농장이 있으니깐요..
<razGon_web> 아. 그렇군요.
<razGon_web> dole과 캘로그는 농업이 산업화된 좋은예죠.
<Seony> 그외 망고나 파파야 정도가 하와이에서 생산되긴 하는데, 워낙 흔해서 그냥 그렇구요... 나머지는 대부분 캘리포니아에서 와요.
<Seony> 집에 파파야 나무 잇는 사람들이 제일 부러워요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 캘리포니아... 얼마나 많이 쏟아지면...ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 거기는 헬기로 농약 뿌리는데잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 저쪽에 한아얄씨쪽에 다크니스님이셨나? 블루베리 손수키우신다는데.
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요...
<razGon_web> 근데 블루베리가 병충해에 약한가요? 키우기 힘든거 같은데. 의외로 쉽다고 하더군요.
<razGon_web> 하우스 하는거 말고 배란다에 화분놓고 키운다고 하더군요.
<Seony> 얼마 전에 Acai bawl 할인하길래 먹거왔는데, 맛이 꼭 블루베리 같더라구요
<Seony> 아... 이번 주는 Costco가서 과일 좀 사갖고와야겠네요.
<Seony> 맨날 꼬기만 먹어서... 청소가 필요합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 꼬기섭취를 좀 줄여야하는데...
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 미국인이 다되셨군요. 고기 많이 드시는.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 파파야가 열매 맺는데는 3-4년 걸린다는 군요.
<razGon_web> 아무데나 심으면 안되겟죠?
<Seony> 아 그래요? 무지 오래걸리는군요
<razGon_web> http://j.mp/NfELVm
<razGon_web> 탄자니아 열대과일...
<razGon_web> 파파야는 덜익었을때 소금에 절여서 깍두기로도 먹는다네요.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네. 근데 실제로 그렇게 먹는 경우는 드물구요,
<Seony> 파파야가 소화를 시켜준다고 하더라구요.
<Seony> 그래서 보통 밥 먹고 소화제 용도로 많이 먹어요.
<razGon_web> 변비에 좋답니다.
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요. 그럼 진짜 소화효과가 있긴 있는거네요
<razGon_web> 망고는 케로틴이 많이 들어 있어서 비타민 A.
<razGon_web> 섬유질이죠.
<razGon_web> 파파야는 변비....
<razGon_web> 그리고 아보카도... 관절염에 좋다는 논문이...
<razGon_web> 그리고 항산화 효과가 강하다고 하더군요.
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요
<razGon_web> 관절염은 여러 논문에 나온이야기 입니다. 항산화 효과로 퇴행성 관절염에 효능이 있다고 합니다. 물론 double-blind ramdomized study같은 논문이 나오지 않아서 딱이거다는 아니지만요.
<razGon_web> 그래도 시중에 보조식품으로 많이 나와있을 겁니다.
<Seony> 와이프가 무릎이 아프다던데 아보카도를 먹으라고 해야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그나이에는 글쎄요..
<razGon_web> 하와이는 과일들이 좋은게 많아서 과일로 배채우시는게 좋을겁니다. 열대과일중에 항산화효과 강한게 많거든요.
<razGon_web> 아직 젊으시잖아요.ㅎ
<Seony> 음... 그렇죠. 젊긴하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 미국이란데가 아침부터 꼬기로 배채우는 나라라 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 진짜 꼬기섭취 줄이고 운동해야겠어요
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 님이 부재중에서 돌아오셨습니다.(밥 밥 밥 밥 밥 밥 밥~)
<razGon_web> 오히려 무릎에 문제는 특히 젊은 사람의 문제는 무릎 앞쪽에 인대와 그아래 있는 관절 윤활낭에 염증입니다.
<razGon_web> 그게 가장 많더군요.
<Seony> 염증이군요...
#ubuntu-ko 2012-07-11
<Seony> 울 와이프는 맨날 하는 소리가 무릎 병신되도록 뒷바라지 해준다고.... ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 젊은 사람에게서 나올수 있는 흔한 무릎 질환이...
<razGon_web> http://www.hughston.com/hha/a_13_4_4.htm
<razGon_web> http://j.mp/NfICSu
<razGon_web> Markers: 어서오세요.
<Markers> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<samauhi> 비가 오니까 무릎이 쑤시는 1인 입니다.
<Markers> 아 아침에 일찍 일어나기 힘드네요 ㅠ 새벽에 해킹스쿨에서 하는 거 좀 햇더니 재미붙어가지고 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samauhi> 아직 30중반 조금 넘었을뿐인데
<samauhi> 농구를 주로 하다보니
<samauhi> 자주 무릎이 아프군요
<samauhi> 무릎과 발목이 쿡쿡 쑤시는 아침입니다만
<samauhi> 서울쪽 비는 소강상태군요.
<samauhi> 햇빛 들지 않고 비도 안오면서 구름만 낀 지금 이 날씨로 주말지나도록 쭈욱~ 갔으면 좋겠습니다.
<Markers> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samauhi> 비오면 이동이 힘들고 햇살이들면 야회활동이 힘드니...
<samauhi> 걍 지금 이상태로~ 쭈욱~
<Markers> 그냥 바람만 시원하게 부는 날이 왓으면 좋겟어요
<samauhi> 바람 시원하게 부는 구름껴 해를 가린 맑은 날 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> http://j.mp/NfJ9DY
<Markers> 먼가 영어가 가득..
<razGon_web> http://j.mp/NfJNBg
<razGon_web> 위의 링크한 3가지가 젊은 사람에게 많이 일어나는 무릎 질환입니다.하지만 실제로 퇴행성 관절염에 준해서 치료 하는 경우가 많습니다.
<razGon_web> 대부분 그렇게 해서 회복도 잘되고요.
<razGon_web> 하지만 위의 경우는 치료 방법이 조금은 달라져야 합니다. 일반 관절염에 준해서 치료하면 그리 좋은 결과는 안보이더군요.
<razGon_web> 정형외과 갔는데. 관절염이에요. 삔거에요. 하는데 실제로 오래가고 재발 잘되는 질환을 보면 인대나 근육손상이 종종있더군요.
<razGon_web> 퇴행성 관절염의 개념이전에 퇴행성 인대염증이나 윤활낭염증 등의 개념이 좀더 일반인들에게 퍼져야 하는데...
<razGon_web> 눈밑 실룩거려서 떨린다고 풍아니냐고 오시는데. 환자가 30대..ㅋ
<Markers> 'ㅅ';;
<razGon_web> 잠 잘주무시고요. 영양제 맞으시고 다시마 같은거 많이 드세요. 그리고 스트레스 많이 받으시면 더 그렇습니다.
<razGon_web> 실제로는 체내 마그네슘 결핍으로 오는 경우가 많습니다만, 마그네슘의 역할을 방해하는 미세 중금속 중독이 많이 존재합니다.
<razGon_web> 주로 모발을 통해서 검사하는데요. 모발 미네랄 검사를 많이 하신 원장님들께 여쭤드리니 수은과 니켈, 구리등에 중독이 와있다고 하더군요.
<razGon_web> 수은,납, 구리군요...
<razGon_web> yemharc: 어서오세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 오늘은 비가와서 그런지 환자도 없군요...ㅎㅎ 아침부터 칼럼.ㅋ
<yemharc> 어제의 명언(?!) ::: 초딩은 겁이 없고. 중딩은 개념이 없고. 고딩은 철이 없고. 대딩은 돈이 없고. 사회인은 빽이 없다.
<yemharc> 구로쪽은 아직 실비네요. 근데 분위기가 점심쯤 되면 우루루 올거같아요.
<Markers> 헐 명언이네요....
<razGon_web> yemharc:  명언입니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 마지막 하나는 노인은 돈이 없다.
<yemharc> 돈은 이미 대딩에서 썼죠
<razGon_web> 아! ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그래서 저 명언 답글에 노인은 나이만 있다 (..........먼산)
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 없다 로 계속 끝나서 나이만 있다 라고 하면 좀 그런듯 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 하나라도 있어야죠 (눈물)
<samauhi> 노인은 친구가 없다
<Markers> 헙..
<samauhi> 오늘 비는 많이 올거 같지는 않군요
<samauhi> 나이들면 다 떠나가자나요
<samauhi> 암튼
<samauhi> 재활스포츠의학과 인가 뭔가를
<samauhi> 가봐야 겟네요
<samauhi> 이상하게 CT, MRI찍어도 괜찮다고 나오는데
<samauhi> 비만오면 다리가 쑤시고
<samauhi> 발목이 욱신거리고
<samauhi> 그러네요
<samauhi> ㅜㅜ
<samauhi> 농구를 접어야 하는건지...
<samauhi> 주말의 유일한 낙인디
<samauhi> ...
<yemharc> samauhi: 뼈아픈 말인데요;;
<Markers> 농구하면 그렇게 되는건가요? 농구 좋은 운동인거 같은데;;; (물론 구기종목 관련 스포츠는 거의 할줄 모름)
<samauhi> 농구 자체는 괜찮은데
<samauhi> 농구화 쿠션좋은거 갖추지 않은 상태에서 하면
<samauhi> 점프와 방향전환을 많이 해서
<samauhi> 무릎이나 발목 관절에 안좋아요
<samauhi> 거기다 사람들이랑 몸싸움도 하니까
<samauhi> 더 다치는 경우가 많아요
<samauhi> 전 팔에 손톱자욱이 세곳이나 있어요
<samauhi> 다 농구하다 상대방 수비의 손에 맞아서 생긴 상처죠
<samauhi> 성장기에 적당한 운동 특히 농구나 배고처럼 점프하는 운동이 성장에 도움을 주기도 하지만
<samauhi> 나이들고
<samauhi> 배나오고 몸무게 늘어난상태가 되니까
<samauhi> 점점 다리에 부담만 가중되고
<samauhi> 결국 저처럼 저릿저릿
<samauhi> 비오면 쑤시죠
<razGon_web> samauhi: 무릎이 문제가 되는게 http://j.mp/NfJ9DY 이내용입니다.
<razGon_web> jumper's knee
<samauhi> razGon_web: 고맙습니다 ^^
<samauhi> 의학쪽 일을 하시나요 ? 혹시 의사? 아니면 그냥 관심이 많으신건가요? 일반인보다 많이 알고 계시는 군요 ^^
<samauhi> 뭐 덕분에 도움이 될듯하네요.
<razGon_web> 무릎 앞에 슬개골아래쪽에 인대 염증이 잘생깁니다. 계단을 많이 오르거나 농구를 심하게 좋아 하는 사람들에게 잘생깁니다.
<Seony> samauhi: 의사쌤이십니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 비가 와서 환자가 없어서 그런지 완전히 프리하게 놀고 있습니다...=.=;
<samauhi> ㅎㅎㅎ
<acooda> 안녕하세요 :)
<samauhi> 제가 활동하는 아범매니아에도 의사샘님계시는데 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> acooda: 안녕하세요?
<Seony> Hi
<samauhi> 가는곳마다 한분씩 계시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 꾸벅꾸벅
<acooda> 울 유저님들 중에 kde사용하시는 분 안계신가요?
<razGon_web> 원래 컴퓨터랑 의학이랑은 뗄레야 뗄수 없습니다. 특히 저같은 개원의중에서는요.
<lyuso> xfce......
<acooda> 혼자 쓰기 아까운 프로그램을 찾아서 'ㅡ';
<samauhi> 그럴듯해요 ㅎㅎ
<acooda> kde유저가 없네 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> gnome
<Seony> KDE 좋아해서 쿠분투 써볼려고 해봤는데, 오류가 좀 심하더라구요..
<lyuso> KDE 재대로 들어가려면 페도라를 설치해야하겠죠.....
<samauhi> 쿠분투 인터페이스 모양은 우분투보다 이쁘게 보이죠 ^^
<razGon_web> 쿠분투가 비쥬얼은 좋은데. 오류가 간간히 문제.
<Seony> 페도라요? 수세가 아니구요?
<acooda> 이전부터 쿠분투 풀페키지 설치하면 항상 문제가 있었죠 'ㅡ';
<razGon_web> 우분투 유니티보다는 낫더군요.ㅎ
<Seony> lyuso: 그나저나 오랫만이네요 :)
<lyuso> Seony, 그렇습니다. 휴가에요. =_
<acooda> 미니멀하게 설치하면 큰 문제 없이 사용가능해요 :)
<razGon_web> lyuso: 오래간만이군요.
<Seony> 오오 휴가
<razGon_web> 아... 역시 군대...ㅎ
<romantic-geek> 안녕하세요,,
<lyuso> razGon_UNT, 네. 오래간만입니다.
<razGon_web> 군대 나오신줄.^^;
<razGon_web> 올간만이에요.
<lyuso> ...... 나오면 좋겠죠
<lyuso> 넵
<razGon_web> 어디 배치되어 있으세요?
<razGon_web> romantic-geek: 어서 오세요.
<lyuso> 1div 12reg 3bn 11co 에요.
<acooda> http://sourceforge.net/p/be-shell/wiki/Home/
<lyuso> .최전방!
<acooda> kde plasma를 대체할수 있는 쉘인데
<Seony> 음... 해병대 1사단이면 포항인데 ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 혼자 쓰기 너무 안타까운 ㅠ
<lyuso> 육군입니다.......'ㅅ'
<razGon_web> 11co가 중대죠?
<lyuso> 네.
<razGon_web> company.
<razGon_web> 위에게 뭔가 했는데... 나머지는 모르겟군요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> reg가 region
<Seony> Regiment = 연대
<razGon_web> 아..ㅋ
<razGon_web> 무식 뽀록.ㅎ
<lyuso> 복잡하더라구요.
<samauhi> 전 특례출신이였다가
<Seony> 짬밥차면 익숙해져요 ㅎㅎ
<samauhi> 사업체 잘못되서
<razGon_web> 1군단인가요?
<lyuso> 네. 1군단입니다.
<samauhi> 늦깍이로 끌려갔다온 1인입니다
<samauhi> ㅜㅜ
<samauhi> 싸이처럼 두번 갔지요
<razGon_web> samauhi: ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_web> 애도를 표합니다.
<samauhi> 뭐 가서 프로그래밍 하고 와서
<lyuso> 헉....ㅠㅠ
<samauhi> 그다지 힘들지는 않았습니다
<samauhi> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samauhi> 글고 저 처음 특례받을때 1년지나고 4주 교육받을때는
<razGon_web> 저는 36개월간 농어촌에 근무.
<samauhi> 때리는것도 있었는데
<samauhi> 늦게 갔을때는
<samauhi> 때리는것도 없고
<samauhi> 폭언욕설도 못하게하고
<samauhi> 좋더군요
<lyuso> ......
<samauhi> 군의관 가신건가요?
<lyuso> 저희 부대는 이번에 여러가지 때문에
<razGon_web> 서른살 넘어서 4주훈련받는데.. 힘들더군요...ㅠㅠ
<lyuso> 부대 해체가 한 번 되었었어요
<samauhi> 맞아요 늦게 받으면 힘들어요
<samauhi> 뭐 거의 모든 훈련 면제였어서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅠ.ㅠ 부럽습니다.
<samauhi> 그래도 다시 가니 힘들긴 하더군요
<razGon_web> 잠시 환자요.
<lyuso> 넵
<samauhi> ㅅㄱ하세요 ^^
<samauhi> 저도 일좀 하다 와야겠네요 ^^
<samauhi> 즐거운 시간들 되세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 뭐랄가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 5급 제 2 국민역한탠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : .. 먼나라 이야기
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<razGon_web> bridgebot: 미리나이루2:부럽습니다.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그렇게 부러우실건 없는대요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 대부분 이거 때문에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 월급 산정시에 호봉하나 까고 들어갑니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그리고 군대간친구들 보다 일찍 졸업한것도 아니라서요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> June : 테이큰2가 10월 5일에 개봉하는군요... PV http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpaT8NzkLgE
<bridgebot> June : 테이큰2 정보 http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1397280/
<samauhi> 테이큰2 나오나요?
<bridgebot> June : 네
<bridgebot> June : 10 월5일은 USA 기준입니다.
<samauhi> 테이큰 잼있게 봤었는데... 저런 아빠 가진 딸과 결혼하지 않아야 겠다는 깨달음을 얻었죠
<samauhi> ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> June : ㅎㅎ
<samauhi> 부부싸움하면 총살 당할듯... ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<bridgebot> June : ^^
<samauhi> 우리나라가 유명영화나 기존에 대박친 영화는 전세계에서 가장 빠르게 개봉하는 편이죠
<samauhi> 비슷할꺼예요
<samauhi> 워낙 복사를 많이 돌리니 그냥 먼저 개봉해버리더군요
<bridgebot> June : 네... 그런 것 같아요.
<bridgebot> June : 위에서 shell 이 언급되길래 오랜만에 Termkit (Mac OS 용) 을 찾아보았는데요, 누군가 Linux, Windows 용으로 포팅을 했군요...
<bridgebot> June : 여기는 원 제작자 homepage: http://acko.net/blog/on-termkit/ (아래쪽에 영상있습니다.)
<bridgebot> June : 여긴 Ubuntu 에 설치과정: http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/06/termkit-is-terminal-reimagined-install.html (아래 screenshot 있습니다.)
<bridgebot> June : 여긴 Linux 에서 Chrome 브라우저에서의 demo 영상입니다. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RVkHPyYvA8
<bridgebot> June : linux 에서는 chrome 브라우저에서 동작을 하게 되어있네요. Mac OS 에서 동작하는 걸 보면 terminal 에서 동작을 하거든요. 이 부분이 조금 아쉬워요. ^^
<bridgebot> June : 그래도 chrome 브라우저 위에서 shell 과 web 을 같이 사용하게되니 web 접근이, Mac OS 에서 보여주는 terminal 에서의 접근보다 편리해 보이긴 해요.
<bridgebot> June : 자세히 보니 Mac OS 에서 보여주는 것도 terminal  이아니군요...
<Seony> termkit 소개글이 재밌네요...
<Seony> it kinda sucks!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> June : ^^
<razGon_web> Termkit은 프로그래밍도구인가요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 블루베리 뭐 마당에 한그루 심어두긴했음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 나무 작아서 대형화분이면 충분히 심을수 있어요 ^^:
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : usb 2.0으로 부트해도 하드가 아니라면(..) 빠릅니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 궁금하시면 ssd를 2.0케이스에 물린후 리눅스 깔아보세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : s-ataㅂ단 못해도 사용에 아무 지장없음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 복구용으로 많이 쓰이는pe에 제가 괜히 이것저것 넣은게 ㅇ닙ㄴ디ㅏ
<bridgebot> June : Termkit 은 terminal (Rich Display) 입니다. ^^
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그런데 그놈2에서 패널의 아이콘 재배치하는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네트워크 애플릿만 이동 메뉴가 없는데 어떻게 옴길 방법 없나요?
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지난번 설치시엔 옴겼는데, 어떻게 했는지 모르겠음 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅇㅅㅇ/
<Markers> 아 회사 선임분중에서 컴퓨터 남는다고 해서 받았는데 xp가 설치되어있네요
<Markers> xp가 램 인식 2기가가 최대죠?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아뇨
<Markers> 몇이 최대인가요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 없어요
<Markers> 아 제한 없나요? 제한 있는걸로 알고 있었는데
<samauhi> 인식하는건 하는데
<samauhi> 실 사용되는게 32비트 시스템인 윈XP에서는 2기가가 최대입니다.
<samauhi> 정확하게는 1.5인가 그럴걸요
<samauhi> 하지만 나머지 램도 인식은 하기 때문에
<samauhi> 램디스크등으로 활용 가능하죠
<Markers> 흠;;; 지금 잡히는거 보니깐 3.25기가 이런식으로 잡히는거 같은데 컴퓨터를 실제로 뜯어 보지를 않아서 확인이 안되지만 느낌에 4기가 램 쓰고 있는거 같은디
<Markers> xp말고 다른 운영체제 사용하는게 나을까요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아뇨
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 32비트니 왜 2기가에요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 4기가죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 언제부터 32비트os의 주소가 2기가로 바뀌었습니까; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 램 2기가면 그냥 xp or 7 32비트 쓰세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 개인적으론 후자를 추천하지만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 정품 사서 비치 안 하시면 나중에 피봄
<Markers> 흠;;;
<Markers> 좀 어쩡쩡하면 그냥 우분투 사용해서 써 볼까 생각중이어서
<Markers> 우분투에서 엑셀 파워포인트 하기 좀 힘들죠? 아예 안되는거 같지는 않던데
<samauhi> xp태어날때 환경고려해서 4기가 이상 지원안되게 만들어졌고
<samauhi> 추후 서비스팩 2나올때 4기가 이상도 지원하게 하려했지만
<samauhi> 하드웨어들이 한계가 있는지라
<samauhi> 블루스크린떠서
<samauhi> 태생적으로 4기가 까지만
<samauhi> 지원하게 만들어졌습니다.
<samauhi> 더욱이 쓰이는건 3기가 까지가 한계인걸로 압니다.
<samauhi> 그이상은 무의미하죠
<Markers> 흠;;
<samauhi> 남은 메모리는 램디스크 사용하는걸로 추천합니다.
<samauhi> 그리고 4기가 이상 메모리를 쓰려면 64비트 시스템으로 가시는게 좋습니다만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아뇨
<Markers> 램디스크는 어떻게 사용하는건가요?
<yemharc> 흠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 64비트용이면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 램 제한 현시점에선 없는거나 마찬가지임
<yemharc> 뭐 더 정확히는 디바이스 드라이버 떄문에 못 바꾼겁니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 64비트 멕시멀 채우는 시스템 현존 안 하니까요
<yemharc> 서드파티 드라이버들이 4GB 이상 지원을 생각하지 않고 만들어진게 크죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다만 64비트 드라이브등 문제가 좀 있음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 태생적인게 아니라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 원래 그런겁니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 32비트에 멕시멀로 할당하면 그 수치가 4기가입ㄴ디ㅏ
<Markers> 램디스크라는게 램을 하드디스크 처럼 사용한다는 뜻인가요 -ㅅ-??
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 32비트OS는 무조건 4기가 못 넘겨요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : PAE등의 편법을 써야함
<yemharc> 아뇨 그러니까 32비트 윈도가 4GB 인식을 못하는거요
<samauhi> 전 윈7이나 우분투 64비트 쓰는 시스탬은 다 16기가 맞춰놨습니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 태생적이라고 해야하는건
<yemharc> 보통 보면 500~1 정도 인식 못하는 걸 말하는겁니다
<samauhi> xp는 그냥 2기가만 쓰고요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 도스등의OS만 해당있습니다
<samauhi> 아뇨 그뜻이아니라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이넘들은 16비트 멕시멀도 못 ㅊ워요
<samauhi> 만들어질때
<samauhi> 말씀대로
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이게 태생적 한계죠
<samauhi> 디바이스 드라이버가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그건 이론적 한계죠
<samauhi> 지원이 안되기때문에
<samauhi> 안된다 이겁니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 드라이브 문제가 아니에요
<samauhi> 만들어질때
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이론적 한계치입니다
<samauhi> 태생적으로 라고 한겁니다
<samauhi> 만들어질때 환경이
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 태생이랑 아무 관련없음
<samauhi> 서버도 512
<samauhi> 메가
<samauhi> 쓸때라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 태생적인건 도스등이나 해당있어요
<samauhi> 4기가 이상을 생각도 않하고 개발되었죠
<lyuso> 브릿지봇이 저렇게 쓰이는구나...... ' ')
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이넘들은 주소영역 멕시멀도 못 채워요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 프리도스는 업데이트 되서 다른데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ms-dos 6.x등은 무리에요
<samauhi> 암튼
<samauhi> xp쓰실거면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : xms아무리 올려도 주소 최대치도 못 채우더군요
<samauhi> 4기가 이하로
<samauhi> 쓰는게 났다 이겁니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : xp경우 2기가 시스템에 할당후
<samauhi> 그냥 쓰려면 2기가면 충분하죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 나머지를 램디스크 1기가정도 주시는걸 추천
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그래픽이나 컴파일등 무거운거 하실려면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 최대치인 4기가 다 할당하세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이넘들은 램먹는 귀신이라서 램 아무리 많아도 (특히 그래픽이나 영상)
<samauhi> 아직도 xp많이 쓰이고 있기는 한데 솔직하게 이제 그만 내려와야죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 답 안 나옴
<samauhi> 프로그램땜시 어쩔 수 없는 상황 아니면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 램 32기가 써도 모잘란데 어쩝니까;
<samauhi> 갈아타는게 정답입니다.
<Markers> 'ㅅ';;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 영상 타일 처리할려고 셈플 10 x 10개 배치한다고 여니까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 램 32기가인데 모잘라서 스왑 박박
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 참 골치아프죠; (...)
<Markers> 저 다른 질문 좀 드릴게여 지금 모니터가 정확히 몇인치인지는 모르겠는데 가로가 성인남자 팔길이 정도 나오고 세로가 성인남자 팔 반정도 되는 크기의 모니터면 몇인치이죠?
<yemharc> 그러고 보면 XP가 벌써 10년 넘었던가요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 영상 100개 타일 이팩할려면 현제 편집중인넘 + 100개의 영상파일 오픈하는데 필요한 메모리 +@
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 먹어요; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭡니까 저게; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 램 얼마되면 스왑 없이 할까요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<samauhi> 그냥 성인 남자라고 하시면 안되고
<samauhi> 키가 어떻게 되는지요?
<samauhi> 보통 사람 양팔벌리면
<samauhi> 그사람 키 정도 됩니다.
<Markers> 제가 키가 172~3 정도 되요
<yemharc> 성인남자.....라고 하면 좀 애매하고, 대충 예상하면 27인치 정도 될거같네요
<Markers> 모니터 해상도가 너무 낮은거(?) 같아서 -_- 아이콘은 디따 크고
<yemharc> 가로가 팔길이 전체니 27 이하로는 안 떨어지겠네요 보통
<samauhi> 제가 쓰는 모니터가 32인치인데
<samauhi> 제 팔길이 정도 입니다
<samauhi> 한쪽 팔 쭈욱 뻗은 길이
<samauhi> 참고로 전 키가 176입니다.
<yemharc> 제 팔로는 27이 약간 부족한가 그렇네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 혹시 우분투에서 독 쓰시는분 계시나요?
<Markers> 아 팔길이 라는게 잘못 알려드렸네요 한쪽 팔 길이 'ㅅ';;
<Markers> 양쪽 팔길이 말구 -ㅅ-;;
<samauhi> 예
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 32비트면
<yemharc> 양쪽이면 당연히;;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 램실제
<samauhi> 그 생각해서 말씀드리면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 쓸숭ㅆ는건
<samauhi> 27인치정도 되겠네요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 최대 3.7
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 정도 됩니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 사정에따라선
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : docky말고 쓰시는분 계시면 좀 알려주세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 3.2 밖에
<yemharc> 양쪽이면 몸통까지 포함되니 60인치는 넘을거 같은데요;;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 못쓴 ㄴ 경우도 있지요
<samauhi> 그래서 깜작 놀랐습ㄴ다 엄청 큰 모니터 쓰는줄 알고
<samauhi> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 모니터 해상도 변경 가능한게 어떤거에 의존하죠? 그래픽 카드에 의존하나요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 고급형 모니터는
<yemharc> 둘 다요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 자체적인 AD보드안에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 설정값을 저장합니다
<samauhi> 그래픽 카드에도 의존하고 LCD모니터는
<Markers> 흠;;;;;;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 하지만 저가형 모니터는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그딴거 없 엉~
<samauhi> 자신이 지원하는 해상도 이외에는 흐리멍텅해 보입니다.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이랄가요
<Markers> 이게 모니터를 이제껏 이렇게 큰것을 사용한 적이 없어서;;
<samauhi> 해상도랑 주파수 맞아야 화면이 나오죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 대표적으로
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 제가 쓰는 30인치
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 유플러스 비전 모니터가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : AD보드에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 설정 저장뜨ㅟㄴ
<samauhi> 보통 27~30인치면 고해상도면 1920~ 일꺼고
<Markers> 지금 화면 해상도가 1280 x 800 정도 밖에 안되는데 아이콘이 제 엄지 손가락만 하게 나와서 ㅡㅡ;;;;;;;;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 없는 저가형의 대표죠
<samauhi> 저해상도면 1336 아닌가요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 소비자가 69만인가
<samauhi> 요즘은
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그렇습니다
<samauhi> 예전꺼면 1280도 있겠지만
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 중고로 39장에 집어온
<samauhi> 허걱
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 1366은
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 되려 비정규입니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 1280이 훨씬 많죠
<samauhi> 그런가요?
<samauhi> 에전에는 그랬는데
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 1366은
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 뒤에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 768을 맞추려다보니
<samauhi> 요즘나오느것은 그걿지도 않은거 같던데요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 나온 비율입니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<samauhi> 화면 비율때문에
<samauhi> 그리 나오는듯 한데
<samauhi> 뭐 ... 프로그래밍 할라믄답답해서 못씁니다.
<Markers> 화면 해상도를 1280 x 800 에서 그 이상으로 못 올리고 있는데 이유가 멀까요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 요세 들어서 좀 나와요
<samauhi> 걍 1920 이상만 쓰지
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 앞으로 MS가 밀 계획이니
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 좀더 나올듯합니다
<samauhi> 아 1600도 있죠
<samauhi> ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 32인치라고 하셧나요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 제기억으로는 32인치 같은건 되려 해상도는 낮던대요
<samauhi> 제가 쓰는건 엘모사꺼 3D모니터입니다
<samauhi> 32인치에
<samauhi> 1920
<samauhi> 풀HD
<yemharc> 음
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그렇다면 그래픽카드가 지원을 안해줄 케이스가 크죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음 걍 카이로 쓸까요?
<Markers> 몇인지는 모르겟고 제 키가 172~3정도 인데 가로길이가 제 한쪽 팔 길이만 해요 'ㅅ'
<yemharc> 30인치 넘어가는 고급형이면 2600정도 될거같은데......
<samauhi> 티비를 안보는지라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 3.2인경우 고급 시스템이죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 안되요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 네버
<samauhi> 티비도 보려고 산거라
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 30인치 중에서도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 비됴램등의 기타 케쉬가 용량이 커야하니까요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 2560은
<samauhi> 그중에 30이하는 이거 뿐이더군요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 꽤나 드뭅니다
<samauhi> 2560은 정말 드물죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 염가형 모델 중에서도 2배는 비싸게 치여요
<samauhi> 가격도 너무 높고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 32인치 그냥 풀 HD모니터라면
<yemharc> 아 2560인가요? 여튼 당장 제 친구가 쓰는게 30인치에 2560인가 그렇거든요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 당ㄷ장에 중고로는
<yemharc> 비싼거;;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 30만 안쪽도 가능한대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 2560급 이사응ㄴ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 30만은 "최저" 수준입니다
<samauhi> 전 새거 30주고 샀어요
<Markers> 미리나이루2 : 1280 x 800 이상의 해상도를 지원 못하면 그래픽카드 때문인가요?
<samauhi> 용던가서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 카드나
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 드라이버
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 혹은 케이블 탓
<samauhi> 그래픽 카드 때문인 경우는 거의 없죠
<Markers> 흠;;;
<samauhi> 케이블문제이거나
<samauhi> 화면이 아예 안나온다면
<samauhi> 주사율 바꿔 보세요
<samauhi> 다른 모니터 물려서
<Markers> 이거 받은 컴퓨터인데
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 주사율도 문제군요
<Markers> 지금 다른 모니터가 없네요 -_-;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : hz 자체를 높게 잡았다면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 리미트 걸립니다
<samauhi> 보통 60~75인가 그럴껍니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그거보다 높게 잡았다면
<Markers> 주사율은 어떻게 확인하나요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 당근 해상도 제약 걸려요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 해상도 조절 메뉴에 다 있어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ATI면 카탈리스크 설치하셧을거고
<samauhi> 모니터 설정 메뉴에서 자동으로 인식하는거 잇을껀디
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 거기 있을탠대요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<Markers> 화면 재생 빈도가 주사율인가요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 암튼
<samauhi> 정확히 어떻게 나오죠? 화면이? 그냥 화면이 크게 나오는 건가요?
<samauhi> 해상도 낮게?
<samauhi> 그런거면 그래픽 드라이버 설치 되셨는지 확인부터 해보시고
<Markers> 음 해상도가 낮게가 맞을듯 아이콘 하나가 제 엄지손가락보다 더큼
<samauhi> 설치 되어잇고 컴퓨터에서 해상도 설정 해보시고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 1280인경우
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그런거 아님
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 드라이브탓
<samauhi> 모니터 설정 바꿔 보시면 됩니다.
<samauhi> 간혹
<samauhi> 혹 윈도우 7인가요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 드라이브떄문이에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아무리 싸구려카드 + 케이블 써도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 1280밖에 안 될리 없음
<Markers> 윈도 xp예요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 1920은
<nilptr> ...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아뇨 OS무관
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 다들 지우너하는대말이죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : .
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 드라이브나 개조하세요
<samauhi> 제가 봤을때
<samauhi> 드라이버 다시 설치해보시고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 드라이브 기본 쓰면서 안 되니 하시면 저도 못 도와드립니다
<samauhi> 혹 그래픽 카드 종류 알수 있나요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아예 OS를 엎는걸 권장드립니다
<samauhi> 제가 봤을때도 그래픽 드라이버 잘못 잡은거 같은데요
<samauhi> 아니라면 설정에서 아이콘 크기를 크게~ 해놓은걸지도
<samauhi> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 제가 컴맹끼가 있어서 검색으로 이리저리 해봤었는데 잠시만요 실행창에서 dxdiag 쳐서 디스플레이 나온거 불러드릴게여
<samauhi> 예
<samauhi> 불러주세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 디스플레이를 불러주세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 비됴램이랑 칩만 불러주세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : agp라면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 안 불러주셔도 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그냥 드라이브 개조 ㄱㄱ
<Markers> 일단 장치 radeon x1950 pro 이구여 칩종류는 ati radeon graphics processor (0x7280) 이렇게 적혀잇네요?
<samauhi> 헐
<samauhi> 좋은건데요 당시 에는
<samauhi> 그래픽 때문에 안될리는 없구요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저거
<samauhi> 드라이버 잘 잡혔나를 먼져 보셔야겠네요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 듀얼링크 DVI는
<Markers> 드라이버는 ati2dvag.dll 가 주 드라이버 라고 되어있음
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 지우너안하지만
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 굉장히 쓸만한 물건이네요
<samauhi> 그래픽 드라이버 깔려있나요?
<Markers> 어떻게 확인하죠 -_-;
<samauhi> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Legacy/Pages/radeonaiw_xp.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.13&lang=English
<samauhi> 여서 다운받으세요
<samauhi> 드라이버 받아서 설치 먼저 해보세요
<Markers> 저기서 옵션 1 선택해야되나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그게 중요한게 아닙니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 실재 수정하는건 inf뿐이니까요
<samauhi> 네
<samauhi> 옵션1 다운받아 설치부터 해보세요
<samauhi> 그리고 나서 해상도 설정 자동으로 잡던가 못잡으면 해상도 설정부터 해보시고
<samauhi> 안되는걸 말씀해 주세요
<Markers> 다운로드 시간이 엄청 기네요 =_=;
<Markers> 20분 뜨네
<samauhi> ㅎㅎㅎ 그럴꺼예요
<samauhi> 그리고 모니터 뒤에 보시면 모델 명 써 있지 않나요?
<samauhi> 그것도 알려주세요
<samauhi> 검색해서 최적해상도 알려드릴께요
<Markers> 모델명이라 잠시만여 확인좀 해볼게요
<Markers> 삼성 마크 붙어있구요 일단
<samauhi> 네
<Markers> lcd 모니터 hu30bs
<samauhi> 잠시만요
<Markers> 이렇게 적혀잇네요 제품명도 있는데 흠;
<samauhi> 30인거보면 30인치인거 같은데요
<samauhi> 이거
<samauhi> 혹시
<samauhi> Syncmaster 305T Plus
<Markers> 넹
<samauhi> 인거 같은데요
<samauhi> 검색해보세요
<samauhi> 이모델 맞는지
<samauhi> 사진 나올꺼예요
<samauhi> 이거 해상도가 2560*1600
<samauhi> 입니다
<samauhi> 왠만한 그래픽 카드가 지원을 못해줄수도 있네요
<samauhi> 완전 좋은건데요
<Markers> 사진이 따로 검색이 안되네요;;
<samauhi> 지금도 알아주는건데 헐
<Markers> 얼핏보니깐
<Markers> 맞는거 같아요
<Markers> 지금 모니터 왼쪽 위쪽에 보니
<samauhi> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=newyouth&logNo=100049647185&redirect=Dlog&widgetTypeCall=true
<Markers> syncMaster 305T plus라고 그냥 나와있네요 -_-;ㅣ
<samauhi> 이모델이죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 모니터 해상도거ㅏ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저거라면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 케이블도 듀얼링ㅋ크 DVI가 필요하고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : X1950은
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 듀얼링크 지우너안합니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 케이블 탓 맞네요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그래픽 탓이나 케이블 탓
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 맞습니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<Markers> 'ㅅ';;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 라ㄱ데온은
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 2천대부터
<samauhi> 이거요
<samauhi> DVI케이블로
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 지포스는 8천대 9천대부터
<samauhi> 연결하셨나요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 듀얼링크 DVI됩니다
<samauhi> DVI에서만 그해상도 지원해줘요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : D-SUB로 연결하셧다면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그래도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 2048 1536
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 은 될탠대요?
<samauhi> 1950 자체가
<samauhi> d sub로는 1920이 한계입니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 흐음 카드가 듀얼링크를 지우너아예 안하는건가요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : .,,
<samauhi> DVI연결해야 2560 지원됩니다
<Markers> 네 dvi 라고 적혀있는걸로 연결하긴 했는데 음;;;;
<Markers> 잠시만여
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 케이블 문제랑
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그래픽 카드 문제 맞아요
<samauhi> 그럼 그래픽 드라이버 설치부터 마져하시고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아니 케이블은
<samauhi> 해보세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 모니터에 번들이죠?
<Markers> 아까 선배님이 dvi케이블이라고 하면서 주신걸로 연결햇는데
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 맞다면 케이블 문제는 아님
<samauhi> 아직 드라이버 설치도 제대로 않했잖아요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그래픽 카드를 바꾸셔야함
<samauhi> 드라이버 설치 부터 마져 하시고
<samauhi> 그다음에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : X1950대에선
<samauhi> 뭐든 다른걸 해보는거죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 듀얼링크 DVI지원안하는걸로 압니다
<samauhi> 우선 드라이버 설치부터 마무리하세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 제가 쓰는게 X2600PRO XT
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 2장인대
<Markers> dvi 케이블인거 확인하는 방법이 있나요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 여기서부터 가능한걸로 알아요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 생긴개 다르잖아요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그리고 꼽는대가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : DVIㄴ느 하얗고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 단순 무식하개 말해서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 하얀거면  DVI고 파란거면D-SUB입니다
<samauhi> 하얀색이고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그리고 D-SUB단자가 사이즈도 DVI에 비해서 더 작고요
<samauhi> 포트보면 십자가 모양의 돌기가 있어요
<samauhi> 한쪽에
<Markers> 음.
<samauhi> http://www.google.co.kr/imgres?imgurl=http://kwshop.co.kr/p_images/KC-DVI-DL2_400_01.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.terawork.co.kr/sub2_01_sanwa.htm?Search%3D%25BB%25EA%25BF%25CD%26part%3D10%26cate%3D95%26mode%3D1&h=400&w=400&sz=25&tbnid=67oiyvuhNqUFdM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=90&prev=/search%3Fq%3Ddvi%2B%25EC%25BC%2580%25EC%259D%25B4%25EB%25B8%2594%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=dvi+%EC%BC%80%EC%9D%B4%EB%B8%94&usg=__eE0Ydqiur-6EtKH5_QovKA6FFmc=&docid=nn8jWmUWEP3JzM&hl=ko
<samauhi> &sa=X&ei=Gwj9T7aTIqmRigey9JnmBg&ved=0CDwQ9QEwAQ&dur=41
<samauhi> 이게 DVI게이블입니다.
<Markers> 지금 뽑아서 보면 그 케이블에 한쪽은 - 자로 되어 있구 가운데랑 다른 반대편이 점으로 막 튀어나와잇어요
<samauhi> ㅁ자아요
<samauhi> 맞아요
<samauhi> DVI케이블
<samauhi> 우선 드라이버 설치 부터 마져 해보세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 모니터ㅏ 처음부터 구해올때
<samauhi> 아직 다 못받으셨죠?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 들었던 케이블 맞으면
<Markers> 음 저거랑 비슷하게 생기긴 했는데 -자로 되어있는곳 말고 다른편은 2부분으로 나뉘어져있음 점이
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그건 카드 문제입니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 듀얼링크를 지원을 안해요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 에초에
<Markers> 5분남았네요 다운로드
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 님은 부재중이십니다.(아~무~이~유~없~어!!!)
<Markers> 보통 30인치 모니터에서 해상도 몇 놓고 쓰나요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 스펙대로가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 정상인대요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 방금 말씀해주신 스펙 ㅡ대로라면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 2560 1600
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 30인치 말고
<samauhi> LCD는 자체 지원해상도
<samauhi> 그대로 써야되요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 진짜 32인치 등등 큰건
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : Ǯ HD
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 1920 1080
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이렇개 쓰고요
<samauhi> 다른해상도로하면 화면이 뭉게지던가 잘려요
<samauhi> 모니터 인치가 중요한게 아니라 지원해상도가 따로 잇어요
<samauhi> 그거 맞춰 써야되요
<samauhi> 제품에 맞게
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아뇨
<samauhi> 그래야 선명합니다.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 보통 30인치 나온건
<Markers> 음;;; 1280 x 768을 써야된다는 말씀?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 대부분이 듀얼링크 dvi
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 가 많아요
<samauhi> 아니요 그 해상도가
<samauhi> 2560이니까
<samauhi> 2560 놓고 쓰는게 맞습니다.
<Markers> 아..
<Markers> 지금 이 모니터는 2560 맞춰놓고 쓰는게 정석이다 이말씀이군요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 해상도 낮게잡을순있어요
<samauhi> 네
<samauhi> 맞아요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 다만 그 비율에 맞춰야 됨
<samauhi> 낮게 잡으면 화면 뭉글어져보여서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 2560 1600이었다면
<samauhi> 눈버려요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 크게하려면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 1280 800
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 쯤으로 말이죠
<Markers> 지금 제가 이만한 모니터를 처음써봐서 -_-;; 아이콘이 너무 크고 지금 이 채팅방도 글자가 너무 큼 ㄷㄷㄷ;
<samauhi> 4배율 맞추면 덜 뭉그러보이기는하는데
<samauhi> 그렇다고
<autowiz_> 1280x800 써보면 글자가 너무커서
<samauhi> 그렇게 놓고 쓰지마시고
<samauhi> 그냥 아이콘이나 글씨크기를 키워 쓰세요
<samauhi> 그게 더 선명해요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그리고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 큰모니터 쓰시려면
<autowiz_> 처음 2560x1600 쓰면 즐자가 너무 작게 보이는데
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그래픽 카드랑
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : os도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 바꾸시는게
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 나아요
<autowiz_> 좀 쓰시다 보면 괜찮아져요...
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : XP 곧 지우너 종료인대
<Markers> 굉장히 부담스러운 크기라 ;;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그걸 언제까지 쓰시려고 하시는걸가요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 2013인가 2014인가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아예 지원 종료함
<Markers> 지금 여기 채팅창 3중이 제 손바닥만함 ㅠㅠ
<Markers> 3줄.
<Markers> 음
<autowiz_> 아기손이 아니신 이상 너무 큰거 같은데요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저도 30인치 씁니다
<autowiz_> 저도
<autowiz_> 사무실은 27
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 30인치의 2560 1600 해상도도 모자라서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아래에
<autowiz_> 집은 30
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 15 17인치로
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 1280 1024
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 더 추가해놓고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 씁니다
<Markers> 그래서 램카드가 몇인지는 모르고 지금 인식하는건 3,25기가인가 인식해서 제대로 인식 못하는거 같아서 지금 os를 우분투로 바꿔볼까 고민중이예용
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 님이 부재중에서 돌아오셨습니다.(아~무~이~유~없~어!!!)
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 램을 얼마나 꼽아놓았는지
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 알아야죠
<samauhi> 그래픽카드랑 램을보니까
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 우분투로 바꾸면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<samauhi> 시퓨도 두얼이상일거 같은데
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 게임같은거 즐겨하시는지?
<samauhi> 그냥 게임같은것도 하시면
<samauhi> 윈7가시고요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그러면 절ㅉ때 우분투 깔지마세요
<samauhi> 그냥 문서작업하고 인터넷하고 하시면 우분투도 괜찮아요
<autowiz_> cpu-z 같은 프로그램을 이용하시거나 bios 들어가 보면 램 용량을 확인 하 실 수 있으실겁니다.
<Markers> 어차피 지금 쓰는건 회사 컴퓨터라 게임은 절대 안함;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 개인적으론 우분투는 휴대기기 같은거에서나 궤[ㄴ찮지
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그냥 데탑에쓰기에는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 승질나던
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그러면 더더욱 우니도우즈로 가야죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 회사 업무 보는대 우분투로는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 불가능할게 한두가지가 아닐걸요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 은행도 그렇고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : MS오피스라던가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아래아한글도 문젤거고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 혹시 프린터드라이버도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 리눅스 지우너안하는거면
<samauhi> 듀얼이상 컴퓨터면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 골때릴겁니다
<samauhi> 우분투 깔고
<samauhi> 가상으로 윈도우 깔아써도 되요
<Markers> ms오피스 우분투에서 쓸수 있는 방법 있지 않나요?
<samauhi> 은행업무만 윈도우에서 돌리고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 와인요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 엄청 불안한대
<samauhi> 거의 모든일은 윈도우에서 가능하니까
<samauhi> VM 이요
<Markers> 흠..
<autowiz_> 제 생각에 아마 지금 드라이버 안잡혀 있으면 해상도가
<samauhi> 우분투에서 가능 인데 오타
<samauhi> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samauhi> 드라이버 부터 설치해보세요
<autowiz_> 1280x800 이 아니라 800x600 정도일 듯 하네요
<samauhi> 이제 다 받으셨을꺼 같은데
<Markers> 지금 설치 완료햇구요
<Markers> 재시작 하고 들어와볼게요
<samauhi> ㅇㅇ
<samauhi> 다녀오세요
<autowiz_> 서니님 하이요...
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전 XP는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 쓰라고하면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 다신 못쓸거 같아요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아참
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대말이죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저 그 펜 4급
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 604 소켓
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 제온 웍스를
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 입수햇는대말이죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 본래 파쥐 R200
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 박혀있던건대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이거말고 대체할만한 그래픽카드로
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 뭘 넣으면 좋을가요?
<samauhi> 전 구형 IBM노트북 중에는 우분투나 민트 설치 한거 빼고는 다 XP설치 해 놓기는 했어요
<samauhi> 당시 쓰던 프로그램들 돌리려고
<samauhi> 뭐 거의 장식 보관용 노트북인지라
<samauhi> 쓰지 않지만
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전 그런 목적으로 만든건
<Seony> autowiz_: 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 펜티엄 3 450
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이 잇는대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이거도 빨라서리
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 용도는 윈도우즈 98SE
<Markers> 들어왔구요
<samauhi> 전 98SE설치해 놓은건
<samauhi> 제 가장 최초의 노트북
<Markers> 설치 한 다음에 그냥 해상도 조절 해보면 되나요?
<samauhi> 삼성 센스 520 있어요
<samauhi> ㅎㅎ
<samauhi> 네
<samauhi> 해상도 조절 해보세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 놋북은 VGA가 딸려서
<Markers> 해상도를 얼만큼 맞춰야된다고 하셧죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전 98SE설치 목적이 게임이라
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : P2 233
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 으로 다시 ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 짤 생각입니다
<samauhi> 모니터 인식했으면
<samauhi> 자동으로 최고 해상도가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이번에 BX보드 하나 새로 줏어온
<samauhi> 2560 일꺼예요
<Markers> 최대해상도가 2560 1600 으로 나오기는 하네요
<samauhi> 네
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 하셔서 쓰시면 되요
<samauhi> 그걸로 맞추시면 되요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 1950이
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 듀얼링크 DVI가
<samauhi> 그 모니터 모델이 그 해상도가 지정 해상도예요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 지우너이 됫던가요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 제가 알기론 안됫던거 같은대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 모델이 특이한건가
<samauhi> 듀얼링크 아니고
<samauhi> 그냥 DVI연결시
<samauhi> 지원 최대 해상도 더군요
<samauhi> 스팩상
<Markers> 음 적용했더니 안되네요 -ㅅ-; 빨강 파랑 녹색 막 화면 나오다가 다시 제자리로;;;
<samauhi> 될지 않될지는...
<samauhi> 해보셔야
<samauhi> 헐
<samauhi> 그건 주파수
<samauhi> 설정
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 역시 제 짐작이 맞네요
<samauhi> 보시면 몇으로 되어있나요?
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 님은 부재중이십니다.(잠깐동안 아무이유없음!!)
<Markers> 화면 재생 빈도 말씀하시는거면 60hz로 되어있습니다.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : X1950 문제라니깐요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그거 듀얼링크 DVI자체가 지우너안됨
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 우분투로 바꿔봐야
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 똑같으니
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : VGA부터 바꾸셔야함둥..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<samauhi> 1280에 800 으로 맞춰보세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아니면 1920 1200
<samauhi> 해상도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 으로 쓰셔야
<samauhi> 1280에 800
<Markers> 현재 해상도가 1280 800 이예요 'ㅅ'
<samauhi> 그래픽이 지원 안해주는거면
<samauhi> 그걸로 맞춰 쓰는 수밖에 없어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 해상도중에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 1920 1200이나
<samauhi> 근데 그전에 쓰시던 분이 케이블 그것만 줬나요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 1920 1080
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 으로 올려보세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그게 안되면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 케이블까지도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 문제있느겁니다
<Markers> 네 케이블 이것만 주셧고 1920 해봣는데도 안되네요
<autowiz_> dvi 케이블 보시면 촘촘하게 있는 부분이 있는데 거기에 빈틈이 없어야 합니다.
<samauhi> 아니요
<samauhi> 저 모니터
<samauhi> 지원 해상도가
<Markers> 제가 받은건 빈틈이 중앙에 있다는 'ㅅ';;
<samauhi> 2560이랑 1280 뿐이예요
<autowiz_> 그거 싱글 링크 케이블 같은데요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 케이블도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 하자가 잇는 모양이네요
<samauhi> 그래픽카드 쪽에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그리고 제가 알기론
<samauhi> 포트가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : X1950은
<Markers> 케이블이 문제인가요 일단 발견된건?
<samauhi> DVI포트 하나인가요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 듀얼링크를
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 지우너한지않습니다
<autowiz_> 듀얼링크 지원 안되면 1280도 정상적으로 나오지 않는걸로 앏니다.
<samauhi> 종류에 따라서 하는것도 있죠
<Markers> 음 잠시만요 컴터 뒷편 좀 볼게요
<samauhi> XFX같은거
<samauhi> pro는 저도 잘 모르지만
<Markers> 본체 뒷편 그래픽카드 포트는 dvi 같은걸로 2개 있네요 하나는 현재 꼽혀있는 상태고
<Markers> 음..;
<samauhi> 잠시만요
<Markers> 일단 선임분께 케이블 더 있는지 여쭈어볼게요
<samauhi> 듀얼DVI지원하네요
<samauhi> 스팩상
<nilptr> rm -rf /
<samauhi> 아닌가? 아 ~ 오래되서 정보가 없네요
<Markers> 아 선임분께 여쭈어보니깐 뒤적이시더니
<Markers> 다른 케이블 주시네요
<Markers> 이번꺼는 가득찬거예요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : docky잘 버린
<samauhi> 지원됩니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 역시 cairo가 진리 ㅠ.ㅠ
<samauhi> 케이블
<samauhi> 듀얼케이블 쓰셔야되요
<samauhi> 쓰면 나와요
<samauhi> 2560
<Markers> 잠시 이걸로 바꿔보렉요
<samauhi> 네
<Markers> 일단 바꿧구요
<Markers> 시도해볼게요
<Markers> 오오오오
<Markers> 된다
<samauhi> 되죠?
<samauhi> ㅋ
<Markers> 우와 ㅠㅠ
<samauhi> 케이블을 싱글을 쓰고 계셨네요
<samauhi> 핀이 중간에 없는게 싱글
<Markers> 그렇군요
<samauhi> 핀이 꽉찬게듀얼
<Markers> 하나 배우고 가네요
<Markers> 오..
<Markers> 지금 최대로 하니깐
<Markers> 노트북에 썻던 해상도랑 비슷무리하네요 ㅋㅋ
<samauhi> 싱글을 DVI를 가장한 RGB에비르이죠
<samauhi> ㅋ
<samauhi> 프로그래밍이나
<samauhi> 엑셀할때
<samauhi> 최고죠
<samauhi> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samauhi> 고해상도
<samauhi> ㅋ
<Markers> 아.
<samauhi> 홈페이지두개 띄우고 쓰기도 좋고요
<samauhi> ㅋ
<Markers> 다른 해상도로 잡아보니깐 약간 깨지는 느낌이 조큼 나네요
<samauhi> 네
<samauhi> 그렇게 되서
<samauhi> 원래
<samauhi> LCD는 최적해상도 써야되요
<samauhi> 아니면 1/4 이나 4배 해상도
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 님이 부재중에서 돌아오셨습니다.(잠깐동안 아무이유없음!!)
<samauhi> 픽셀땜시 그런건데 암튼
<Markers> 1920 1080 도 괜찮은거 같긴한데 최대치보다는 좀 이상한거 같기도 하고
<samauhi> 그러합니다
<samauhi> 네
<samauhi> 그냥 최고 해상도 쓰시고
<samauhi> 아이콘이나 글씨 크기를 키워 쓰세요
<Markers> 오호...
<Markers> 먼가 굉장히 귀엽네
<Markers> 일단 하나는 넘겻고;;
<samauhi> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samauhi> 그래도 해결봐서 다행이네요
<Markers> os를 xp로 쓰는게 나을까요?
<samauhi> 고해상도에서 쓰기에는 윈7이 났죠
<samauhi> 윈도우 계열을 쓴다면
<Markers> 흠..
<samauhi> 우분투는 2560 지원이 어떻게 되는지
<samauhi> 몰라서
<Markers> 주 업무가 프로그래밍이랑 문서 작업이 주가 될거 같은데
<samauhi> 제가 지금 쓰는 시스템은 다 1920이하라
<samauhi> 뭐라 말씀 드리기 그렇네요
<samauhi> 프로그래밍 할때 쓰는 프로그램이 뭔가요 ?
<Markers> 제일 걸리는게 ms오피스라서,,.
<samauhi> 그럼 그냥
<samauhi> 윈7 쓰세요
<Markers> 자바 쓸거 같아요 안드로이드
<samauhi> 그게 젤 났겠네요
<samauhi> 안드로이드 쪽이면
<samauhi> android ADT나 이클립스니
<samauhi> 아무꺼나 써도 되는데
<Markers> 우분투 쓸 수 있으면 써보고 싶은 맘이긴 한데 ms오피스 지원이 전혀 안될려나요 -ㅅ-;; 얼핏 돌릴수는 있다고 들었는데 불완전할려나
<samauhi> 우선 MS오피스 써야되면
<samauhi> 그냥 윈7 쓰시고
<samauhi> VM설치해서
<samauhi> 우분투 깔아 쓰던가
<samauhi> 아니면
<samauhi> 윈7 설치후에
<Seony> ㅎㅎ samauhi님은 글 길게 쓰는거 진짜 체질에 안맞으시나보네요
<samauhi> 하드 용량 좀 때서 ubuntu 설치 하세요
<samauhi> ㅎㅎㅎ 그게 지금 노트북하나더 켜고
<Markers> 듀얼부팅하시라는 말씀?
<samauhi> 이 채팅창 띄운거라
<samauhi> 그 노트북 자판이 말을 안듣네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samauhi> 네
<samauhi> 듀얼부팅하시면 되죠
<samauhi> ^^
<Markers> 흠;;
<samauhi> 아니면 그냥 윈도우 7쓰면서 VM에 우분투 설치해 쓰시던가요
<samauhi> 그게 젤 나을꺼 같네요
<nilptr> 배부르다
<Markers> 그게 제 놋북에는 윈7에 버추얼박스로 우분투 쓰고 있어서
<samauhi> 화면도 넓으니
<samauhi> 데탑 화면 해상도가 넓어서 그렇게 쓰기 좋잖아요
<samauhi> 화면 반 짤라서 VM에 우분투 돌리면
<samauhi> 편할듯 하네요 ^^
<Markers> 우분투 어떻게 활용해볼까 다들 여쭈어봤더니 그냥 우분투를 네이티브로 써서 실제로 계속 써보면 실력이 는다고 말씀들을 하셔서 @_@
<samauhi> 그건 맞아요
<samauhi> 지금 이렇게 채팅하고 있는 노트북이 우분투예요
<nilptr> xchat
<samauhi> 거기에 이클립스랑 android ADT 설치하고
<samauhi> 프로그래밍 하고 잇죠
<Markers> 흠..
<samauhi> 영화도 보고
<samauhi> 디아블로2도 하고
<samauhi> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 아웅 어쩌지 정말 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 우분투로 엠에스오피스 불가능한가요? 불완전한가요?
<samauhi> 데탑에는 윈7 깔아서 VS로 작업하고
<samauhi> 가능하긴 한데요
<samauhi> 좀 까탈스럽죠
<Markers> 까탈스럽다는게 불완전하다는 뜻?
<samauhi> 와인 쓰면 어찌 될것도 같은데
<samauhi> 전 호환되서 그냥 오픈소스에서 쓰거든요
<samauhi> 파워포인트랑 엑셀 보고 고치는정도는 되니까
<samauhi> 근데 다른 윈도우 시스템으로 옮겼을때 깨지는 경우가 있어서
<samauhi> 그냥 그런건 윈도우 깔려있는 데탑써요
<Markers> 흠...
<Markers> 직접 쓰는건 상관이 없는데 다른 컴에 옮겨서 쓰거나 할땐 안된다 이말씀이군요
<samauhi> 경우에 따라서요
<samauhi> 그냥 내용만 수정하고 보고 하는건 상관없어요
<samauhi> 저의 경우
<Markers> 흠;;
<Markers> xp를 그냥 써야되나 -ㅅ-;
<samauhi> 아니면
<Markers> 윈7 설치하고 드라이버 잡을 자신은 없는데
<samauhi> 우분투를 메인으로 깔고 거기에 VM으로 윈도우 깔아서 오피스만 써요
<samauhi> 그것도 방법이죠
<samauhi> 그렇게하면 리눅스 실력도 늘리고 MS오피스나 은행업무도 쉽게 해결되고
<samauhi> 윈도우7 같은경우 거의 모든 드라이버 스스로 잘 잡아요.
<Markers> 우분투에서 vm돌려서 윈도하면 속도 괜찮나요?
<samauhi> 그래픽이랑 사운드랑 가끔 특별한 보드의경우 칩셋드라이버정도만
<samauhi> 미리 받아놓으면 설치는 쉽죠
<samauhi> 네
<samauhi> 지금 사양보니 대충 듀얼코어 이상 시스템일꺼 같은데
<samauhi> 그럼 문제 없죠
<samauhi> 쓸만해요
<Markers> 흠...
<samauhi> 메모리 4기가 이상이라면서요?
<Markers> 한번 물어봐야겟네요 이컴이 제컴은 아닌지라
<samauhi> 그정도면 문제 없어요
<Markers> 메모리가 확인을 안해봣어요 직접
<Markers> 컴터에 잡히는거는 3.25기가엿던가
<samauhi> 지금 잡힌게 3.25면
<samauhi> 4기가 일꺼예요
<samauhi> XP에서 4기가 이상 넣으면 그리 잡히니까
<samauhi> 제가 젤 추천하는 건 윈7깔고 우분투 듀얼로 깔거나 VM에 까는걸 추천합니다.
<samauhi> 외냐면 해상도와 그래픽이 걸려서
<samauhi> ^^
<samauhi> 아무튼 해상도 잡아서 뭔가 뿌듯한데요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samauhi> 전 이만 나가봐야되서 오늘은 일찍 퇴근할께요 ^^
<samauhi> 즐거운 하루 되시고 ~ 다음에 뵈요 ~~
<Markers> 저도 시키는대로 햇을뿐인데 기쁘네요 혼자서 했으면 도대체 먼지 모르고 그냥 놔둿을텐데
<Markers> 네에
<samauhi> 그럼 모두들 즐겁고 해피한일 가득한 오후타임 되세요 ^^
<Markers> 아 물어볼거 있엇는데 가 버리셧구나 ㄷㄷㄷ;
<Markers> 윈7 정품인증 크랙으로 해야되나요 -_-?;;
<nilptr> ...
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 7 정품 없으시면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그래야죠
<Seony> 정품 사서 쓰세요
<lyuso> 정품이 무리라면, 자유 소프트웨어를 이용하시는것도 방법입니다.
<Markers> 자유 소프트웨어라고 하시면?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : GUN
<Markers> 이게 회사안이라서 크랙 사용하기도 좀 머하네요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 들어보셧을탠대요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : GPL이나
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 회사에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 우니도 7 정품 없냐고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 물어보세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 있다면 내줄겁니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아직까지 XP로 문대는 회사는 it 회사 맞나 싶네요..
<Markers> 아 이게 컴퓨터가 개인 컴인데
<Markers> 인턴 왔다가 컴 한대 개인적으로 남는거 그냥 쓰라고 준거라서 -ㅅ-;;
<Markers> 회사안에서 컴 쓰는거라 -_-;;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 상사한태 물어보세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 크랙 써도 되냐고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 단속 같은거 문제없ㄷ다면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 쓰셔도 되요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<Markers> GNU나 GPL 같은걸 말씀하시는거면 그냥 리눅스계열 쓰시라는 건가요 'ㅅ';;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저야 뭐 예전 고객한태서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 여벌로 얻어놓은
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 엔터프라이즈 키를
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 쓰고 잇으니..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<Markers> 윈7 설치하는건 문제가 안되는데 정품키가 있냐 없냐 가 문제라서..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 카이로에 지멜 추가했는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 로긴법을 모르겠음
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 님은 부재중이십니다.(그냥... 좀...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel_N : 아아
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel_N : 시험중시험중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음
<Markers> 'ㅅ'?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel_N : 말 그대로 시험중입니다
<Markers> 흠....
<Markers> 우분투로 ms오피스를 사용할려면 정말 방법이 없나 -_-; 먼가 완벽하게 잘 된다라는 말이 없네;
<yemharc> 성능좋은 컴으로 가상머신.....정도밖엔 없을거 같은데요
<Markers> 리붓하고 다시 왓습니다.
<razGon_web> 솔직히 MS오피스 버전 높은거 아니면 되잖아요.
<razGon_web> XP에다가 오피스 2003설치해서 사용하시면 될듯. 아니면 포터블 버젼 오피스있으니 그것으로 해도되고요.
<razGon_web> 물론 VBox을 올려서요.
<razGon_web> 제 우분투 올린 컴이 AMD E-350 1.6G 듀얼코어 인데요. 말짱히 잘돌립니다.
<razGon_web> 갑자기 생각나서 이 사이트에 들어갔습니다. http://www.modian.org/
<razGon_web> 어제 집에서 인제 돌지난 둘째딸이 모디아 놓구 타자하는 자세가 곧잘 나옵니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 게스트 로긴 막을려고하는데 방법 안 보여서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 걍 gdm-guest-session 지워버림
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이거면 되겠죠?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : 외부에서 192.로 시작하는 아이피의 서버에 접속이 불가능한 거 맞죠?
<Seony> 192.168.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  네
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  서니님
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  192.168로 시작하는
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  서버에 텔넷이나 FTP 오라클로 외부에서 접속이
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  불가능한 건 맞나 해서요
<Seony> 네. 그건 내부 아이피라서 외부에서 그 주소로의 접속은 안됩니다
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  역시 그렇군요.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 혹시 vmware 사용하신다면
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 브릿지로 연결하셔야되요
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 그래야 외부에서 접속가능
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  제가 생각한 방법이
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  외부에서 웹서버에 접속한 뒤
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  그 웹서버에서 원격으로 내부아이피의 디비 서버에 접속할 수 있나 해서요
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 글쎄요
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 외부 내부 다있어도
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 될려나..
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  글쿤요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  그러면
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  보통
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  디비 서버는 내부아이피와 외부아피이를 동시에 갖고 있나요?
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 아녀 디비서버가 아니고
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 컴퓨터 자체가 내부 외부 다있죠
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  아
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  어떤 서버든 그렇다는거군요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  네 알겠습니다. 감사합니당.^^
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 네 인터넷 연결되잇으면요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  넵
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 네
<Seony> 그럴수도 있고 아닐 수도 있고...
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ㅇㅅㅇ;;;
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 뭐 아닌경우에는
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 브릿지로 연결안한거겠죠
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 'ㅅ'
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  'ㅂ'
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : 아까 192. 어쩌구의 의문을 대충 해결했습니다. 감사합니다.
<autowiz03> http://jimbo73.egloos.com/1348685
<autowiz03> . /8 /12 /16 햇갈리면 곤란합니당... 특히 172.32 같은경우
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ㅇㅅㅇ..
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  글쿤요
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  움드드움드
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  올만이네요.
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 네 오랜만이네요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  휴가 갔다오셨어요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아뇨;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그냥 바빴어요...
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ...
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  그러시군요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  빠진 채널 없으세염?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ...?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  깜박한 채널이요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ???
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 좀 문제가 생긴
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기본 저장소 제거한적도 없는데도 안 깔리는넘들이 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ape demuxer나 h.264 decoder등
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<sungyo_> afc://로 시작하는 주소를 cli상에서 접근할려면 어찌해야 할까요..?ㅡㅡa
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : -.-; 해당 프로토콜에 맞는 cli client를 구해서
<sungyo_> 저게...아이폰을 연결할때 뜨는 주소거든요,
<sungyo_> 노틸러스에서 열리면, cli상에서도 ls등으로 접근이 안되는걸까요?
<sungyo_> 아, 찾았어요 ^0^
<sungyo_> 경로가 .gvfs/ 이곳으로 마운트가 되나보네요.
<sungyo_> ~/.gvfs/선교’s iPhone$ cd /
<sungyo_> 아이폰 마운트는 이런 경로로 되나봐요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo_> ~/.gvfs/선교’s iPhone$
<sungyo_> 으음. 아이폰 자동 백업 및 음성파일변환 스크립트를 짜보고
<sungyo_> 있는데요,
<sungyo_> 요놈을 아이폰을 꼽을때 자동으로 실행시킬수 있게 고민을 해보던 차에,
<sungyo_> 12.04에선 아이폰을 꼽으면 노틸러스 뿐만 아니라 원하는 '어플리케이션'을 '실행'시킬수 있도록 되어져 있네요.
<sungyo_> 만약 지정된 '.sh'파일을 실행시키는 간단한 어플을 짜서, 우분투에 심고
<sungyo_> 아이폰을 꼽을때 그 어플을 실행시킬수 있게 해놓으면, 아이폰을 꼽을때마다 자동백업스크립트가 작동하지 않을까요??
<sungyo_> (그리고 '스크립트'짤때, 제가 인식해야 할 파일안에 '빈칸(스페이스)'가 들어있으면, 이걸 어떻게 인식시키죠..??
<sungyo_> 파일안에->파일명 안에
<sungyo_> bitrate=`avconv -i "$1" 2>&1|sed -nr '/Audio\:/{s,^.* ([0-9]+) (.)b/s.*$,\1\2,g;p}'`
<sungyo_> avconv -i $1 -b:a $bitrate "${2:-${1%.*}.mp3}"
<sungyo_> 파일에 빈칸이 있으니 인식을 못하네요.^^;
<DarkCircle> 빈칸은 \s 를 넣어보시길 .
<sungyo_> 스크립트 어디에다 삽입하면 될까요??
<DarkCircle> 파일이름을 다루는 부분에 넣어야겠죠?
<sungyo_> sungyo@sungyoubuntu:~/음악/Recordings$ conv2mp3 *.m4a
<sungyo_> avconv version 0.8.3-4:0.8.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1, Copyright (c) 2000-2012 the Libav developers
<sungyo_>   built on Jun 12 2012 16:37:58 with gcc 4.6.3
<sungyo_> 20111111: No such file or directory
<DarkCircle> 가령 Let it be.mp3라는 파일이 있는 경우 쉘에서는 Let\ it\ be.mp3를 하나의 스트링으로 인식합니다.
<sungyo_> 원래 파일명은...20111111 24123.mp3 이런식이거든요.
<sungyo_> 예.
<sungyo_> 저 스크립은 제가 짠게 아니여서 손을 못대겠어요.
<DarkCircle> 앞의부분은 YYYYMMDD 고 뒤에는 그냥 일련번호겠군요
<sungyo_> 아, 뒤에는 시간이에요. 120415 이런식으로요.
<DarkCircle> 그러면 [0-9]{8}\s[0-9]{6}\.mp3 정도 놓고 가져오시면 (...)
<DarkCircle> 근데 저 스크립트 앞에 무슨 값들이 있는건가요?
<sungyo_> #!/bin/sh
<sungyo_> #convert to mp3
<sungyo_> bitrate=`avconv -i "$1" 2>&1|sed -nr '/Audio\:/{s,^.* ([0-9]+) (.)b/s.*$,\1\2,g;p}'`
<sungyo_> avconv -i $1 -b:a $bitrate "${2:-${1%.*}.mp3}"
<DarkCircle> 그게 다 인가 보군요
<sungyo_> 요건, /bin으로 삽입되는 실행파일이구요,
<DarkCircle> 그러면 $bitrate를 포함헤서 앞부분은 건드릴 필요가 없을거고 ..
<sungyo_> #!/bin/sh
<sungyo_> rsync -auv ~/.gvfs/선교\’s\ iPhone/Recordings/ /home/sungyo/음악/Recordings
<sungyo_> conv2mp3 /home/sungyo/음악/Recordings/*.mp4
<DarkCircle> "${...\.mp3}" 정도만 건드리면 될거 같은데
<sungyo_> 요게 간단하게 제가 짜놓은, 아이폰 음성파일 동기화해서 변환해주는 스크립이에요.
<sungyo_> 문제는 실행파일에서,
<DarkCircle> 음성파일이 대체적으로 어떤 이름들을 지니고 있죠 ?
<DarkCircle> 아래에서 30줄까지 끊어다가 pastebin에 붙여보실 수 있나요?
<sungyo_> 아이폰 음성파일은 yy-mm-dd hh-mm-ss.m4a
<sungyo_> 요렇게 나가요.
<DarkCircle> 가운데 \s가 하나 들어가는군요
<sungyo_> 예.
<DarkCircle> 하이픈도 포함인가요?
<sungyo_> 아뇨.
<sungyo_> yymdd hhmmss.m4a
<DarkCircle> 연도 자리수는 두자리?
<sungyo_> 아, 연도는 4자리에요.
<sungyo_> yyyymmdd hhmmss.m4a
<DarkCircle> 포맷이 정확하지 않으면 정규식 못짭니다.
<sungyo_> 으응? a가 안쳐지네.
<sungyo_> yyyymmdd hhmmss.m4a 입니다.
<DarkCircle> 근데 빈공백 대신에 웬지 _ 이런 문자 하나 들어갈거 같은데 ..
<DarkCircle> 파일이름이 뭔가 괴상하지만 흠 ...
<sungyo_> 20120319 145356.mp3  20120528 150429.m4a  20120711 155322.m4a
<DarkCircle> 그렇군요 -ㅅ-
<sungyo_> 아이폰에서는 스패이스로 처리하네요.
<sungyo_> 녹음파일이에요. 시간대별로,
<sungyo_> 파일명이 기제가 되거든요.
<DarkCircle> 그러면 [0-9]{8}\s[0-9]{6}\.m4a 를 mp3로 바꿀 뿐이군요.
<sungyo_> 그렇게 되나요?^^
<sungyo_> m4a파일은, 다른건 가지고 있지 않으니
<sungyo_> 예. 그렇습니다.
<DarkCircle> 네 그냥 ls 결과를 배시 스크립에서 배열로 집어넣고
<DarkCircle> 같은 이름의 변환할 확장자 파일이 있는지만 검사해서 있으면 건너뛰고 없으면 변환해주고 하면 되겠네요
<DarkCircle> 길이는 고정값이니 고정길이로 잘라서 검사하면 될듯 ?
<DarkCircle> 아니면 점을 기준으로 스플릿 해도 되고요
<sungyo_> +_+ 제가 스크립트를 배운 사람이 아니라 모르겠으나,
<sungyo_> 지금 스크립트에서 '스패이스'만 추가시키는건 어려운건가보죠?
<DarkCircle> 아뇨. \s만 넣으면 됩니다.
<sungyo_> (현재 스크립트에서 변환된 파일은 변환을 안해주더라구요)
<DarkCircle> 고정길이로 자르든지 점 기준으로 자른다는 얘기가 그것.
<DarkCircle> 변환을 안하는게 아니라 덮어쓸지도 모르죠.
<sungyo_> 안하더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 덮어쓰는걸 프로그램에서 지원하지 않으면 뭔가 에러메시지가 나올텐데 그게 2>&1 로 튀어나온다든가
<sungyo_> 한번할때 3~4분걸리는데, 변환된 뒤로는 해봐도 파일 없다고만 뜨더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 뭐 여하튼 좀 복잡하긴 한데 그다지 어렵진 않습니다 :)
<sungyo_> 아,
<DarkCircle> C 코드정도 짜보셨다거나 스크립트 언어 조금 다루어보셨다면 짜는 시간이 조금 걸릴진 몰라도 그럴싸하게 만들 수 있어요 :)
<sungyo_> 존재파은 파일이 있다며 덮어쓰겠냐고 묻네요.
<DarkCircle> 표준 출력은 나오는군요 .
<sungyo_> 혹시 이거 뜰때 N로 자동으로 피해가게할수도 있을까요?
<sungyo_> 아님, 처음부터 검색해서 변환된파일은 빼버리게끔 하는건가요?
<DarkCircle> 음 글쎄요 혹시 avconv가 어디서 나온 실행 파일인지 알려주실 수 있나요 ?
<sungyo_> m4a -> mp3 변환 파일입니다.
<sungyo_> 변환 실행파일입니다.
<DarkCircle> 아니 그러니까 .. 컨버전 패키지가 있을건데 흠흠 ..
<DarkCircle> 제가 찾아봐야겠네요
<sungyo_> avconv version 0.8.3-4:0.8.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1, Copyright (c) 2000-2012 the Libav developers
<sungyo_>   built on Jun 12 2012 16:37:58 with gcc 4.6.3
<sungyo_> Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2, from '1.m4a':
<sungyo_>   Metadata:
<sungyo_>     major_brand     : M4A
<sungyo_>     minor_version   : 0
<sungyo_>     compatible_brands: M4A mp42isom
<sungyo_>     creation_time   : 2012-07-11 08:23:18
<sungyo_>   Duration: 01:29:53.36, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 65 kb/s
<sungyo_>     Stream #0.0(und): Audio: aac, 44100 Hz, mono, s16, 63 kb/s
<sungyo_>     Metadata:
<sungyo_>       creation_time   : 2012-07-11 08:23:18
<sungyo_> File '1.mp3' already exists. Overwrite ? [y/N] n
<sungyo_> Not overwriting - exiting
<sungyo_> sungyo@sungyoubuntu:~/음악$ avconv
<sungyo_> avconv version 0.8.3-4:0.8.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1, Copyright (c) 2000-2012 the Libav developers
<sungyo_>   built on Jun 12 2012 16:37:58 with gcc 4.6.3
<sungyo_> Hyper fast Audio and Video encoder
<sungyo_> usage: avconv [options] [[infile options] -i infile]... {[outfile options] outfile}...
<sungyo_> 너무 많이 긁어와네요.
<sungyo_> avconv version 0.8.3-4:0.8.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1, Copyright (c) 2000-2012 the Libav developers
<sungyo_>   built on Jun 12 2012 16:37:58 with gcc 4.6.3
<sungyo_> Hyper fast Audio and Video encoder
<sungyo_> usage: avconv [options] [[infile options] -i infile]... {[outfile options] outfile}...
<sungyo_> Use -h to get full help or, even better, run 'man avconv'
<DarkCircle> 그러니 제가 이 채널에 종종 얘기하는 pastebin을 써보시라능.
<sungyo_> pastebin은 뭐죠..?^^
<DarkCircle> 과도하게 플러딩하지 않게 만들어주는 사이트죠
<DarkCircle> pastebin.com
<sungyo_> 호오. 그렇군요..!!^^
<sungyo_> #!/bin/sh
<sungyo_>     #convert to mp3
<sungyo_>     bitrate=`avconv -i "$1" 2>&1|sed -nr '/Audio\:/{s,^.* ([0-9]+) (.)b/s.*$,\1\2,g;p}'`
<sungyo_>     avconv -i $1 -b:a $bitrate "${2:-${1%.*}.mp3}"
<sungyo_> http://pastebin.com/C3zMqRnC
<sungyo_> 아니, 요렇게 드려야 하나요?
<DarkCircle> 네 그렇게 쓰시면 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 링크 한번 열어보세요 syntax highlight도 되고 보기 훨씬 편해졌죠
<sungyo_> 예.
<DarkCircle> 자주 애용하시라능.
<sungyo_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 좋군요.
<DarkCircle> 소스코드 뿐만 아니라 콘솔 이벤트 뿌릴때도 좋죠
<DarkCircle> pastebin 관련 유틸중에 wgetpaste가 괜찮은데 이걸 쓰시면 pastebin에 알아서 올려주고 터미널에 링크를 던져줍니다.
<DarkCircle> 써보세용 /ㅡ,.ㅡ/
<sungyo_> 콘솔이벤트 뿌린때는 syntax 선택을 뭘로 해주죠?
<DarkCircle> 콘솔에서 나오는건 그냥 색상으로 구분되는게 ... 파일 이런거 빼면 없쟎아요?
<DarkCircle> 그냥 none으로 선택하고 뿌리셔도 될 것 같네요
<sungyo_> 그냥 아무거나 해주면 되는거죠?ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 네 보통 붙여넣기 하면 오토디텍션 해주는 뭐 그런게 있을거 같은데 언어들을 보면 문법이 비슷한게 하도 많아서 오토디텍션을 안하는거 같네요
<sungyo_> 그렇군요.
<DarkCircle> 뭐 인식할 수 없는 문법이라든가 라면 알아서 그냥 plain-text로 보여주면 될거 같기도 하고 ..
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  잠깐 질문 드려도될까요? 웹서버로 사용중인 HP서버에서 /파일시스템에서 99퍼센트 찼다고 3기가 정도 정리 필요하다는데 이건 접속로그파일이 대부분인가요?
<DarkCircle> perl이면 perl python이면 python 자동으로 문법 감지를 해주는게 정상.
<sungyo_> 스크립트는 책으로 배우는게 낳을까요?
<DarkCircle> 낳->나
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  아는 분 안 계시낭..ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 네 책이 훨씬 정리가 잘 되어 있습니다만 책 사는게 돈이 아까우시면 ..
<DarkCircle> 데모닉비월스타크 / df -m 결과 뿌려보실 수 있나요?
<sungyo_> 나중에 시험끝나고 하나 사서 봐야겠네요.^^
<DarkCircle> 물론 pastebin .
<DarkCircle>  =3
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ㅋ
<DarkCircle> sungyo_, 책사는게 돈이 아까우시면 kldp wiki 보셔도 됩니다.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  그 명령어가 무슨 의미인지요?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  디스크파일;?;
<sungyo_> http://pastegbin.com
<sungyo_> http://pastegbin.com
<DarkCircle> 데모닝비월스타크 / pastebin 말씀이신가요?
<DarkCircle> df -m 은 남은 용량 보는거예요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  아니요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  네
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  용량 확인 명령어네요
<DarkCircle> 음 근데 보여주시기 전에 상황 파악이 되실거 같긴 한데 (..)
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  99퍼센트라서
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  빨리 정리해야겠네요
<DarkCircle> 로그때문에 찬건지 사용자 업로드 때문에 찬건지 확인을 해봐야겠죠 :)
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  아.. /파일시스템 디렉토리가
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  시스템 파일만 저장되는 디렉이 아닌가욤?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  사용자 업로드 파일은 다른 디렉에 저장될 듯 합니다.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  그래서 로그떄문일 것 같아요
<DarkCircle> 네 웹서버의 파티션을 어떻게 구축했느냐에 따라 다릅니다.
<DarkCircle>  /var를 쪼갤수도 있고 같이 붙일수도 있고
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  보통은 제가 말씀드린 내용대로겠죠?
<DarkCircle>  /home도 마찬가지고 ..
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  아.. /home 여기는..홈페이지 파일이 있던 것 같아요. ㅎㄷㄷ;;
<DarkCircle>  /var랑 /가 같은 파티션에 있다는 조건이라면 맞는 말씀일수도 있구요 :)
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  글쿤요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  얼렁 유지보수 업체에
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  정리해달라고 요청해야겠네요. ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  감사합니다.
<DarkCircle> 업체가 있었군요 Orz
<DarkCircle> (부럽다)
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ...
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  시스템 프로그램이 있는 /usr, 시스템 로그 등이 있는 /var 를 나누지 않을 경우에
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : /usr이나 /var의 파일사용량이 많아져서 파일시스템이 full이 될 경우에 / 파일시스템도 full이 됩니다.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  네이버에 겁색한 거네요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  참고해서 서버 살펴봐야겠네요.
<DarkCircle>  /usr 는 ... 나눌수가 없습니다.
<DarkCircle> 왜냐면 .. 음 .. 이건 직접 vmware같은데다 설치해보시면 아실거 같은데
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  아 안해봐서 잘 모르겠네요;;
<DarkCircle>  /etc도 다른 파티션으로 나눌수가 없던가 .. 이건 잘 모르겠네요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  보통 로그가
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ㅇㅅㅇ /var 에 있던가요?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  var 디렉을 살펴봐야겠네요.
<DarkCircle> 전에 /usr 쪼개려다가 루트 마운트하면서 /usr에 있는 프로그램을 자꾸 접근하려고 해서 실패했던듯 ..
<DarkCircle> 네 로그는 /var
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  네 감사합니다.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  기억해둬야겠네요.
<bridgebot> reserve : 아파치 로그면 아파치 밑에 있을지도요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  본녀는 관리직이라...ㅎㅎ 실력이 형편없네요 ㅋ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  아 아파치..
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  아파치도 기억해둬야겠네요
<DarkCircle> 오오 리접옹 /ㅠ/
<bridgebot> reserve : 에러로그는 지정된 위치에 있을지도요
<bridgebot> reserve : ...네?;;
<bridgebot> reserve : (텨텨 =3=33)
<DarkCircle> 리접옹 사과는 왔나요 ?_?
<bridgebot> reserve : 넵넵
<bridgebot> reserve : 지지난주에 왔어요 +_+
<DarkCircle> 부럽다 *-_-*
<bridgebot> reserve : 13" 에어
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : 아디오스~ 자러 갑니다.
<bridgebot> reserve : 하악하악 ㅠ_ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 겜기옹은 울고 계세요 (먼산)
<bridgebot> reserve : 안녕히주무세요
<DarkCircle> 안녕히 주무세요 *-_-*
<bridgebot> reserve : 흐흐
<DarkCircle> 13인치 에어라니 이건 더 부럽쟎 -0- ... (헐!)
<DarkCircle> 저도 큰거보단 작은게 더 좋 *-_-*
<DarkCircle> (가벼워서?)
<bridgebot> reserve : ;;;
<DarkCircle> 맥북프로 15인치 이런거보단 그래도 많이 가볍죠.. 게다가 에어니 (...)
<bridgebot> reserve : 네 +_+
<bridgebot> reserve : 좋아요 잇힝ㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅠㅠ 부럽다
<DarkCircle> (부러워 했으니 졌..)
<bridgebot> reserve : =3=33
<sungyo_> ㅡㅡa 저넘을, 변환을 넣기 이전에 비교를 해서 같은 이름에 같은 용량을 제외를 하고
<sungyo_> 그 나머지를 변환시킬수 있도록 넣어야 할까요?
<DarkCircle> 네 그렇게 하면 되겠군요 :)
<sungyo_> 아~ 머리가@_@ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo_> 저도 자야겠네요.
<sungyo_> 암튼, 자동 스크립트에 한발자국 다가 가긴 했네요.
<sungyo_> 근데 저 값을 넣고 어떻게 비교해야 하죠?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://cafe.naver.com/develoid/73874
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다크서클님//그럴리가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기본으로 /etc나 /var등을 다른 파티션 못 올릴리 없잔아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 여차하면 설치후에 커널 레벨에서 bind로 붙여버리면 되죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니면 아에 따로 마운트시켜도 되죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 말을 잘못했군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기본으로 못 올린다고 못 올릴리 없잔아요
<sungyo_> 아..들어가보겠습ㄴ디ㅏ.^^
<sungyo_> 감사합니다~
<sungyo_> bitrate=`avconv -i "$1" 2>&1|sed -nr '/Audio\:/{s,^.* ([0-9]+) (.)b/s.*$,\1\2,g;p}'`
<sungyo_> 그런데 이중에 어디에 ,\s를 넣으면 되죠?
<DarkCircle> Darkness-Angel / 그러니까 해보시라능.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 램디스크 풀어내서 해보세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 성공합니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 커널 부르는 도중에 바인딩해버리는데 실패할리가 있나요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 부트스크립트등의 수단 쓰면 반드시 실패합니ㅏㄷ
<DarkCircle> Darkness-Angel 자꾸 임베디드 생각하시는 모양인데 비지박스 쓰는거랑 linux-util 쓸때랑은 다르죠 ㅡ.ㅡ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 당연히 다르죠
<DarkCircle> 반드시라는 말은 빼시길 =3
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 해결할려면 static으로 컴파일한 넘을 심어야합니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 반드시라 해도 되요
<DarkCircle> 예외는 없다는걸 증명할 수 있어요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 부트 도중에 /etc를 통쨰로 바꾸어버리면 거의 반드시 문제 생겨요; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 설정을 읽어야하는데 통쨰로 바꾸어버리면 멀쩡할리가;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니면 그 바꿀 대상에도 똑같이 클로닝하던지해서 준비해놔야하는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그러면 어찌될지도
<DarkCircle> 데스크탑에서 저분이 쓰시는게 지금 서비스 오리엔티드 환경인데 램디스크 얘기가 나오면 안되죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음; 커널레벨에서 어찌하면 아에 /etc가 아닌 엉뚱한넘조차 가능할듯한데;
<DarkCircle> 램디스크라는게 /usr 만 들어가는것도 아니고 말 그대로 부팅할때 필요한 초기 설정 파일들이 몽땅 들어가는 형태인데
<DarkCircle> 말 그대로 하드보안관으로 매번 초기화 하는 듯한 모양새로.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네 그넘을 수정하면 어찌될지도;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭐 보안등을 고려하면 안 하는게 좋죠; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 사실은 용량 많이 먹는 폴더만 어딘가에 붙여버리는게 정답이죠
<DarkCircle> 암튼 좀 많이 삼천포 =3 =3
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭐 그렇긴해요
<DarkCircle> 임베디드라면 저도 충분히 이해할 수 있어요
<DarkCircle> 서비스 플랫폼 같은게 아니라면야 ..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 사실 /etc통째로는 거의 농담이에요
<DarkCircle> 어차피 대부분의 설정은 다 user-specific 한 놈들이니까 그건 따로 불러오면 되는데
<DarkCircle>  /etc 는 system-wide 쟎아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그냥 많이 먹는 /var등의 일부를 통째로 어딘가 붙이는게 정답일듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저도 운영중 임시로 문제되면 저러기도 해요 (뭐 제 개인서버긴하지만)
<DarkCircle> 네 좀 규모가 큰 서비스는 차라리 로그만 따로 얹힐 수 있게 /var/log 같은걸 다른 디스크에 물려버리는것도 좋은 방법이긴 해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거의 임시파일 덩어리에 가까운 /var등을 임시로 다른데 붙이고 기존것들은 복사해넣기만하는거라면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가동중에도 얼마든지 되니까요
<DarkCircle> 저같은 경우는 /var 밑에 웹서비스 파일도 올라가 있는 괴상한 모양새라 - -;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아쉬운점은 인스톨러 레벨에서 그러지 못하는점이죠 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 겍?;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 보통 전용 파티션을 쓰지않나요?
<DarkCircle> /var/www
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아에 서비스용이랑 OS용 디스크 보통은 따로 두는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아아 그런식이군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그건 꽤 흔함
<DarkCircle> 네 전용을 쓰는게 안전 ...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음...그럴떄는 대형 디스크 가져와서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그 폴더 통쨰로 복사후에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 바인딩 걸어버리세요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 실시간으로 계속 갱신해야하는 서버는 그 복사하는동안 갱신분이 증발하니 무리인데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일반적인 서버라면 큰 문젠 없을꺼에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그러고보면 바인딩이 심벌릭보다 뭔가 문제라도 있나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 보통 시스템 내부 보면 뭔가 붙일떄 심벌릭은 꽤 쓰이는데, 바인딩해두는건 본적 없는듯;
<DarkCircle> 심볼릭이 안전해서?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 물른 잘 써먹으면 심벌릭만의 꼼수로
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 대상을 쉽게 갈아치우거나하는등 편한점 많아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 좀 위험하잔아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 바인딩은 원본위에 씌우는식이니 만일 씌운넘이 중간에 사라지면 원본으로 작동하는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 심벌릭은 틱~
<DarkCircle> 문득 대형 디스크라고 하시길래 생각난거
<DarkCircle> http://www.flickr.com/photos/yaal/162100723/
<DarkCircle> 저건 사이즈 지금도 군대에서 씁니다.
<DarkCircle> 미사일 좌표 입력용 :P
<DarkCircle> s/저건/저런
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 미사일 좌표를 왜 저걸로해요?;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저런 조금만 휘청하면 데이터 손상되는 초저속매체로; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전쟁났는데 미사일 빨리 발사해야하는데, 디스켓 Now Loading...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이래서 못 발사해서 패하면 그건 코메디임
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흑은 read error rety? retry/about/ignore
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이따위꺼 떠도 fail
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 경험상 저 디스켓의 자료 수시로 날려봤거든요-_-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (불과 몇달전까지 제 서랍에 박혀있던 집을 버림으로서 마지막으로 작별함)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 사실은 msx쓰다가 그 이후 쭉 써서 486이후 쓴적도 없으면서 보관(이라 적고 귀찮아서 방치라 읽음)은 -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다들 주무시러 가시거나 일하느라 바쁘신듯하니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저도 이만 자야겠습니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근 5일만에 드디어 일찍(?) 자게되네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 10.04.3깔아서 이것저것 다 해놓고는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 실험하다가 윈도파티션까지 싹 다 날려버려서 복구에만 2일 넘게 걸렸네요
<DarkCircle> 근데 ㅋㅋ 미사일 발사하는데 필요한건 말 그대로 좌표값밖에 없어요
<DarkCircle> 그래서 저속이라도 상관 없는것 .
<DarkCircle> 데이터 전송속도도 빠를 필요가 없고 precision만 중요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<razGon_WEB> Markers: 일찍 출근 했네요.
<razGon_WEB> 아니면 퇴근 안한거?ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 아 오늘 안으로 머 하고서 발표하는게 있는데 이제 시작하는 ㅠㅠ 그래서 일찍 왔어요
<autowiz_> 냠냠
<autowiz_> 출근이라는것을 또 해야 하는시간이군요...
<razGon_WEB> 재접하고 오겠습니다.
<Seony> 왠 여자가 평일날 점심시간부터 비키니 입고 아이스크림 사먹으러 오네요.
<Seony> 왠지 틴에이저일 것 같긴한데..
<Markers> 'ㅅ'
<Markers> 좋은곳이군여!!
<nilptr> 비키니 너 저리 안 비키니?
<Markers> 아 오늘 왜 이러지 급하게 할일이 많은데 배에서 화장실 가라고 요동을 치네 ㅠㅠ
<Markers> ㄷㄷㄷ...
<nilptr> ㄷㄷ..
<Seony> 오늘따라 우체부 아줌마 무쟈게 오래 걸리는군요.
<Seony> 한국에서 주문한 물건 받아야하는디..
<samauhi> 안녕하세요 ^^
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 다크서클님//5.25인치의 문제점은 느리기도 하지만...적었듯이 에러 잘 나요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저넘을 믿을바엔 차라리 테이프 쓰곘음
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : FDD?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : FDD를 믿어요?
<Markers> samauhi 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-07-12
<samauhi> 안녕하세요 Markers님
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 미리나이루님//못 믿는다니까요;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 차라리 테이프를 믿을래요
<Markers> 웹 irc랑 다른 프로그램이용해서 irc이용하는거랑 대화 내용이 다른가요 'ㅅ';;;;;
<nilptr> ...
<Seony> 같은데요.
<Markers> 가끔 보면 브리짓봇에 계신분들은 전혀 대화 내용이 짐작이 안되는 대화를 나누고 계셔서 -ㅅ-;; 먼가 문맥상 아닌거 같은데 막 대화하는거보면;;
<Seony> 끊어치기의 폐해입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samauhi> 요즘 볼만한 영화 하나 추천해 주세요
<Markers> 장르는 아무거나??
<samauhi> 간만에 데이트 하려는데 영화 볼게 없네요 ㅜㅜ
<samauhi> 장르는 안가려요
<Markers> 요새 여름이니깐 무서운게 좋겟네요 그럼
<Seony> 마이웨이 ㅎㅎ
<samauhi> 마이웨이 잼있어요?
<Markers> 근데 요새 무서운 영화가 나왓던가;;
<Seony> 저는 재밌던데요
<Seony> 스토리가 어쩌고 저쩌고 너무 심취하게 보지만 않으면, 시간 때우기는 좋은 거 같아요
<Seony> 전투장면도 많이 나오고..
<Seony> 다소 억지스러운 장면도 있긴한데, 그 정도는 그냥 영화니까 애교로 넘어가주는 아량만 베푸신다면 볼만합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samauhi> 마이웨이 극장에서 안하는거 같던데요
<Seony> 아... 극장영화를 추천해달라는 말씀이시네요
<samauhi> 네
<samauhi> 극장가서 보려고요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요.
<samauhi> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 요즘이라면 놀랜거미(?!)가...........
<samauhi> 요즘 연가시가 인기라던데
<samauhi> 잼있을지 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 연가시도 평가는 좋은거 같아요
<samauhi> 김명민이 부인께서 사고쳐서 돈이 필요하다고 출연료 높이고 여기저기 다작하고 있어서
<samauhi> 그다지 믿음이 안가요
<samauhi> 잼있을라나
<samauhi> 미드나잇인파리 랑 연가시 중 고를까 하는데
<samauhi> 혹 둘중 하나라도 보신분 없으신가요?
<yemharc> 그게 사실 연가시는 페이크고 주 소재는 극한 상황에서 인간심리...........라고 떠벌떠벌 하는데
<yemharc> 평가에는 '변종 좀비물'이라고들 _-......
<samauhi> 변종 좀비물 ...
<yemharc> 28일 후 같은 거에 적당히 이것저것 섞은듯한 느낌이라네요
<samauhi> 그런식의 영화인가 보군요
<samauhi> 흠
<yemharc> .......근데 생각없이 보면 재미는 있대요
<samauhi> 완전 무서우면 안겨올테니 좋겠지만 ㅋ
<samauhi> 그냥저냥 보고 나오다 잼없으면
<samauhi> 서먹섬거해서
<samauhi> 서먹해서 안좋을듯하네요
<samauhi> 걍 미드나잇인파리 봐야겠네요
<yemharc> 그럴땐 그냥 액션류가 답이라고 봐요
<yemharc> 아니면 멜로
<yemharc> ......
<samauhi> 액션류는 나온게 없는걸로 아는데요
<yemharc> 공포장르나 뭐 이런건 B급 소재 A급 영화 (응?) 정도 아니면 사실.......
<samauhi> 스파이더맨은 봤고
<samauhi> 공포장르 b급영화라...
<samauhi> 아! 캐빈인더우즈 ㅇ니가
<samauhi> 인가
<samauhi> 그게 있네요
<samauhi> B급 호러분위기
<yemharc> 데이트때 보실거죠?
<samauhi> 네
<yemharc> 그럼 공포영화는 그냥 B급으로 깜짝깜짝 몰아치는게 나을거 같네요;;
<samauhi> 그람 캐빈인더우즈를 봐야겠네요
<yemharc> 일단 그런건 재미없다고 서먹해지진 않을거 같으니 아핫핫.... (........)
<samauhi> ㄱㅅ합니다
<samauhi> 보고 잼있나 없나 알려드릴께요
<yemharc> :)
<samauhi> :D
<Markers> 아니면 아기자기하게 마다카스가 펭귄인가 그거 보세여 제 친구 그거 재미있게 봤다고 하던데 @_@
<samauhi> 마다카스카3 요? ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<samauhi> 저도 애니 좋아하지만 ... 데이트에는 좀 아닐꺼같아요
<Markers> ㅎㅎ;;
<Markers> 연인과 함께 가는거라면 공포영화가 제일 ~_~
<Markers> 아웅 새로 받은 컴에 새로 받은 키보드가 적응중인데 키보드에 한영키가 정말 안 눌러져서 힘드네여;;
<samauhi> 한영키전환 스페이스+shift로 바꿔줘 버려요
<samauhi> 리눅스 스럽게 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저처럼 병행해버려요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 한영 or shift + sace해둠
<Markers> 윈도에 그렇게 할 수가 있나요?
<samauhi> http://www.tpmania.com/xe/?module=file&act=procFileDownload&file_srl=332323&sid=da8981528077feab73ec6806e2d5f024
<samauhi> 앗
<samauhi> 이거 가입안하면 못받는군요
<samauhi> ㅜㅜ
<samauhi> 잠시만요
<samauhi> 다른곳에 올리고 링크걸어드릴께요
<Markers> 따로 프로그램을 받아야되나요?
<samauhi> 포터블형식이라 그냥 실행만하면 가능해요
<samauhi> ㅇㅇ
<Markers> 음;;
<samauhi> 이게 젤 편해요
<Markers> 그냥 하는건 없어요?ㅋ
<samauhi> http://image.dcinside.com/download.php?id=game_classic&no=29bcc427b78b77a16fb3dab004c86b6fec826cf59bab837f8f268f17c1d51034fe25f953cd0f4f1ed2da7195a0f446acaedeca7f3d909f3af88b8f54d0d78eb73c498f3e5d105d993e&f_no=05bcde0be4dc39a16bad98af1fc1
<samauhi> 이거 받아서 하는게 젤 편해요
<samauhi> http://gall.dcgame.in/list.php?id=game_classic&no=1597320&page=1&bbs=
<samauhi> 접속안되면 가서 받으시면 됩니다.
<Markers> 다운로드가 안되네요 ㄷㄷㄷ;
<Markers> 그냥 이대로 쓸게요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Markers> 혹시 영어 좀 하시는분 계세요 -ㅅ-?;;
<samauhi> http://snoopyjk.blog.me/110138381477
<samauhi> 위 링크가 깨지내요
<samauhi> 이건 될꺼예요
<samauhi> 블로그에서 찾았어요
<Markers> ㄷㄷ 신경 써주셔서 감사합니다.
<Markers> GUN GPL이 오픈소스를 이용한 SW는 오픈소스로 공개해야된다는 내용인가요?
<samauhi> GNU GPL
<samauhi> 말씀이시죠?
<samauhi> http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-faq.ko.html#WhatDoesGPLStandFor
<samauhi> 읽어보시면 도움이 될꺼예요
<samauhi> 쉽게 말해서 자유소프트웨어라이센서를 가진 프로그램으로 개발된 파생 프로그램들도 같은 라이센서를 가져야 한다는거죠
<Markers> 거기에 해당하는 os는 리눅스 뿐인가요?
<samauhi> 리눅스라기 보다는 주로 사용되는 OS가 리눅스이다보니 그런거고 저건 소프트웨어 라이세서이기 때문에 OS관련없이 적용되죠
<Seony> GPL 적용한 모든 SW는 그렇습니다.
<Seony> GPL 적용된 SW 갖다 상용 프로그램 만들어놓고 소스 공개 안했다 걸리면 처음에야 경고 수준으로 끝나지만, 만약 경고 받고도 조치 안하면 말 그대로 "아작" 납니다.
<Seony> 중소기업이라면 회사 망할 수도 있어요.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : ?
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 아닙니다.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 상용 프로그램을 만들어도 되는데
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 팔때부터 고지의 의무가 생깁니다.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 판다 = 배포 라고 합니다.
<Seony> 네. 그러니까 제 말은, 만들어놓고 짱박아놓는걸 의미하는 게 아니라 만들어서 판매함을 의미하는 거였어요.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 판매도 또 다른 의미가 있는데요.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 서비스는 괜찬습니다.
<Seony> 아 그래요? 서비스를 하든 뭘하든 무조건 소스는 공개해야하는거 아니에요?
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 아닙니다.
<Seony> 오오 그렇군요. 그러면 제작자 입장에서는 라이센스 해석이 상당히 까다롭겠네요.
<Seony> 그래서 아파치 라이센스나 BSD 라이센스를 쓰는 이유가 있긴 하겠찌만..
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 요즘은 bsd/mit 가 인기입니다.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 이유는 github 때문에
<bridgebot> blueguy_ : 흠냐..
<bridgebot> blueguy_ : 서비스는 ...
<bridgebot> blueguy_ : gpl3를 적용할 경우 문제가 생기는데.
<samauhi> 서비스도 상관 있습니다.
<samauhi> http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-faq.ko.html#WhatDoesGPLStandFor
<samauhi> 자세히 읽어보세요
<samauhi> 이제 슬슬 점심시간이 다가오는군요
<samauhi> 머리아픈 이야기는 잊고 슬슬 식사 생각으로 머리를 채우세요
<samauhi> 그리고 시간되면 달려가시는 겁니다
<samauhi> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samauhi> 그럼 즐거운 점심 되세요 ^^
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 님은 부재중이십니다.(아~무~이유없어!!!)
<Markers> 다들 식사 하셧나요 ㅎㅎ;
<Markers> 저는 오늘 피자 먹었네요 -ㄱ;;
<samauhi> 전 선식 먹었어요
<samauhi> 다이어트 중이라 ㅜㅜ
<samauhi> 어제 퇴근하고 야구장가서 치킨에 맥주 한잔 했더니
<samauhi> 오늘 많이 먹을 수 없네요 ㅜㅜ
<samauhi> 그래도 후식으로 아이스크림도 먹었지요~ ㅋ
<Markers> 선식이 그냥 스무디 같은건가요?
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 님이 부재중에서 돌아오셨습니다.(아~무~이유없어!!!)
<yemharc> 음..... 미숟가루 같은 느낌일까요
<yemharc> 숫....이 맞나 (....)
<Markers> 전 미숫가루가루 라고 쓰기는하는데
<Markers> 음..
<DarkCircle> 숫++
<samauhi> 선식은
<samauhi> 말그대로 곡물을 갈아서
<samauhi> 미숫가루처럼 물에 타먹는거죠
<samauhi> 몸에 좋다는데... 솔직히 맛먹고 몸에 좋은것도 모르겠어요
<samauhi> 다만 요즘 살이 좀 찐듯해서 빼려고 식사대용으로 먹고 있습죠 ㅜㅜ
<samauhi> 카톡으로 모르는 여자가
<samauhi> 자꾸 연락이와서
<samauhi> 왜그런가 했더니
<samauhi> 예전 번호를 안지웠더니
<samauhi> 자동으로 카톡에 떠서
<samauhi> 사진보고 연락했다네요
<samauhi> ㅡㅡ
<samauhi> 카톡이 언제부턴가 연락처에 접근하게 바뀌었군요
<samauhi> 연락처 계정을 폰에 따로 만들어놨네요
<samauhi> 3.2인가 3.3버젼부터 그런듯 ㅡㅡ
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 님은 부재중이십니다.(그냥...아무 이유 없음.)
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 님이 부재중에서 돌아오셨습니다.(그냥...아무 이유 없음.)
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 스파이형 안계신가;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 궁금한거 많은데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 물어볼사람도 없고;
<bridgebot> root : 맥북에어 2010 팝니다.......
<bridgebot> 가루군 : 는 리눅스채널
<yemharc> ㄲ
<yemharc> 아.....그러고 보니 저도 에어 2011 팔아야 하는데 ........
<samauhi> 오늘 하루도 그럭저럭 흘러갔군요
<samauhi> 내일은 금요일
<samauhi> 그리고 토요일, 일요일~ 휴식 ㅋ
<samauhi> 다들 즐거운 저녁시간 되세요 ^^ 전 먼저 가보겠습니다
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<lyuso> 안녕하세요.......
<imsu> lyuso: 오우 오랜만이네요 ^^
<lyuso> 군인군인 하고 있어서 그런가봐요.......
<imsu> 오우;; 군인이구나;;
<imsu> 사람 취급 못받는 군인이닷~!~!
<lyuso> 그렇죠..... =)
<lyuso> utility 느낌이에요.
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 고생이 많으십니다 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 고생이라..... 확실히 별 경험을 다 하긴 합니다.
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 갈게요
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> lyuso: 대한민국 남자라면 다 한번씩은 겪는건데요 뭐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 부대 해체되고 다른데 전입가고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> .....
<imsu> 으잉 ~ ㅋㅋ 보통 사고치고 다른데 전입가는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 사고가 나서 가는거죠. =_=
<DarkCircle> 즈른~
<DarkCircle> 총기사고 났나보군요 -ㅅ-
<lyuso> ....
<DarkCircle> (뭐 뻔하네...애꿎은 지휘관 짤리고...)
<lyuso> 간부가 개판을 쳐서
<lyuso> 그게 사단에 갔어요.
<DarkCircle> 좀 웬만하면 서로 덮고 좀 그러지 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 굳이 그걸 사단까지 -ㅅ-;
<lyuso> 자살사고도 났으니........'ㅅ'
<Seony> 뭐 기무대까지 올라간거보단 낫지 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저 군바리 때, 연대장 권총이 없어져서...
<DarkCircle> 끽해봐야 군생활 몇개월 한다고 자살까즤 -ㅅ- 에휴 ...
<lyuso> 전방부대 구타가혹행위 없다는 말은 순구라에요. -_-
<DarkCircle> 구타는 필요하죠 -ㅅ- 특히나 전방부대는 ...
<DarkCircle> 가혹행위는 처벌받아야 하지만 .
<lyuso> 그런데 그게 좀 애매한 면이 있어요
<Seony> 음... 제가 알기로는 구타가 법적으로 허용되는 몇몇 병과가 있긴 해요...
<lyuso> 간부들이 자기 아래 병사를 종으로 부려먹으면
<lyuso> 영.......'ㅅ'
<DarkCircle> 근데 병영생활 행동강령에 병상호간에 금지하는 내용들이 있어서
<DarkCircle> 강령을 위반하면 최소한 14박 15일이고
<DarkCircle> 지휘관에 소견에 따라 육군 교도소도 가능
<lyuso> 그거 지키는 사람 있던가 싶어요.......
<DarkCircle> 그게 전방에선 그렇게 안한다는 말이죠 -ㅅ- 흠흠
<lyuso> 그렇죠. =_=
<DarkCircle> 정신 못차리면 빨갱이들이 쏘는 탄에 맞아 죽어요 -ㅅ-
<lyuso> 그런데 여기는 왠지 일단 전쟁나면 자체정화부터 될 것 같아요
<DarkCircle> 우매한 아군은 적군보다 무섭죠 -ㅅ- 전쟁할맘 없는넘들은 그냥 몰아다넣고 수류탄으로 청소 =3
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 4T 사야
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 정리가 한방에 될거 같내요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 오나전한 부분하고
<lyuso> 공감합니다.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아닌 부분하고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 구분을 해야하는대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<lyuso> 개념놓친 인원부터 정리해야
<lyuso> 전술적으로 좀 더 유리할 꺼에요. 'ㅅ'
<DarkCircle> 우매한 아군보다 더 무서운건 경기동부연합 같은넘들
<lyuso> ㄲㄲㄲ
<DarkCircle> 줄세워다 놓고 그냥 피떡을 만들어놔야 =3
<lyuso> 그런데 사실 제가 현역군인이라
<lyuso> 말하면서도 좀 찔리긴 하네요.
<DarkCircle> 그런놈들 있쟎아요 군대니까 말을 못해서 그렇지 민족 찾고 겨레 찾고 평화 찾으면서 뒷구녕으로 김정일 졸라만세 이런놈들 ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 북한 하고.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 대통령이 뭐라고 한다고 뒤에서 ㅈㄹ 하는거 ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 통일하고 회해무드 조성해야하는건 맞는대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그쪽 체제 추종자들은
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 답이없죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그게 젤 위험
<DarkCircle> 대통령이 아무리 멍청한 짓(?)을해도 통수권자는 통수권자입니다.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 진보라는 무리속에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 섞여있어서
<lyuso> 그건 그래요.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대 그건 반대로 친일파가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 보수 가면 쓰고 있는거하고도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 똑같아서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 양쪽다 골칩니다
<DarkCircle> 북한 적대시하고 쓸어라 라고 하면 쓸어버리는게 맞는거
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 양쪽다 속아 내야하는대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 답이 안보여요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그건 위험해요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그런식으로하면 유명한 이야기가 있죠
<lyuso> =_=
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : "전쟁나면 누가 죽습니까? 너님입니다"
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 우리 죽는건 둘쩨치고요
<DarkCircle> 그러면 군인신분이 위에서 명령내렸는데 위험하다고 거부합니까? 그건 아니죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 당장에 한판 붙으면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 대번에 우리 경제 파탄나요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그러니까 그 상황이 안오도록 하느개 답이란거죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그게 정치인들이라던가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 민간에서 해야할 일인대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ...
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 문젭니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 우리측이 피해가 없더라도요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 문제가 생겨요
<DarkCircle> 북한넘들은 다 군부에서 권력 잡아서 이리 휘두르고 저리 휘두르고 하는데 민간에서 처리하는건 말이 안되는 얘기죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 베트남이나 아프가니스탄 전쟁은
<bridgebot> SJ : 내용에 깊이가
<bridgebot> SJ : 있는 대화를
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 기억하실태죠?
<bridgebot> SJ : 하네
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이기더라도 그꼬라지가 나면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<DarkCircle> 베트남하고 아프간하고는 지금 북한 남한 상황하고 다른 얘깁니다.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그냥 그대로 한 6 7십년대로 퇴보하는겁니다
<bridgebot> SJ : 쟁나면
<bridgebot> SJ : 그냥
<bridgebot> SJ : 다시
<DarkCircle> 베트남은 역사가 지나고 나서 민주화 됐지만 (자체 정화능력이 있었음)
<bridgebot> SJ : 50년
<bridgebot> SJ : 전으로
<bridgebot> SJ : 돌아가는거지...
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : SJ님 말이 맏는개 왜그런가하면요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 우리는 일본처럼 외국 자본으로 이루어진 국가거든요
<bridgebot> SJ : 에이
<bridgebot> SJ : 저도
<bridgebot> SJ : 군대갔다오고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 당장에 실질적으로 전쟁나면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 다 빠집니다
<bridgebot> SJ : 나이도 있어서 ㅎ
<bridgebot> SJ : 다 알죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그러면 IMF X10
<bridgebot> SJ : 그것보다
<bridgebot> SJ : 아마
<bridgebot> SJ : 최악의
<bridgebot> SJ : 시나리오는
<bridgebot> SJ : 중국에
<DarkCircle> 북한 저넘들은 통일을 하고 나서도 그럴 기미 자체가 없기 때문에
<bridgebot> SJ : 편입도
<bridgebot> SJ : 있음
<bridgebot> SJ : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SJ : 쟁나면
<bridgebot> SJ : 중국에
<bridgebot> SJ : 먹힐수도있음
<DarkCircle> 북한을 적대시하는 정치세력이 그렇게 행동하는 이유가 다 있죠 .
<bridgebot> SJ : 동북공정이 북한만을
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대
<bridgebot> SJ : 노린거라고 하긴
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : SJ님
<bridgebot> SJ : ㅇㅇ?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그건 미국이 가만히 안둬요
<bridgebot> SJ : 그렇긴 한데
<bridgebot> SJ : 북한땅만큼은
<bridgebot> SJ : 먹힐수도
<bridgebot> SJ : 있죠...
<DarkCircle> 네 북한땅만큼은 먹힐것
<DarkCircle> 지금 중국이 북한 가만 안둔다는 분위기라
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아무튼 전쟁 자체가 안나도록 해야하고
<DarkCircle> 일 터지면 먹으려고 ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 우리내 통일 방안의 모범 답안은
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 바로 독일입니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 독일이 우리의 반면교시임
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 뭘하면 안되는지
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 뭘해야하는지
<DarkCircle> 독일하곤 달라요
<bridgebot> SJ : 근데
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 다 나와있죠
<bridgebot> SJ : 우리나라가
<bridgebot> SJ : 북한 체제가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 하면 ㅇ나되는개
<bridgebot> SJ : 독일과
<bridgebot> SJ : 달라서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 다른 점이있죠
<bridgebot> SJ : 그렇게 안나올듯요
<DarkCircle> 독일은 대부분의 동독 스파이들이 서독에 교화되었기 때문에 ..
<DarkCircle> 네 그렇죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 오나전히 100% 적용할수 없는건 당연하지만
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 기본틀은 그쪽과가 제일 맞아떨어져요
<DarkCircle> 독일을 모델로 삼으려면 이미 10년전에 통일문제가 해결이 됐어야 합니다.
<bridgebot> SJ : 개인적인 생각으로는
<bridgebot> SJ : 북한이 자체적으로
<DarkCircle> 얼마전에 그 북으로 돌아간 할망구 ...
<bridgebot> SJ : 무너지는게
<bridgebot> SJ : 여러모로 이득
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 보수주의 쪽에 있는 제 시각으론
<DarkCircle> 그게 어떻게 그렇게 된거냐면 ...
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그건 보수 진영석에 썩인 "친일파" 놈들이 문제에요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그놈들 땜에
<DarkCircle> 남한의 친인척들은 같은 혈육인데 무시하고 연락도 안받고 만나주지도 않았고요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 시나리오 자체가 진행이 안되는겁니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그놈들은 통일 안되야지
<DarkCircle> 북한에서는 북으로 안돌아오면 아들 죽여버리겠다고 협박.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 남쪽에서 서민들 피빨아먹고 살거든요
<bridgebot> SJ : 근데
<bridgebot> SJ : 통일을
<bridgebot> SJ : 미국에서
<bridgebot> SJ : 절대 안시켜줄거임
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 미국은 바래요
<bridgebot> SJ : 안바래요
<DarkCircle> 중국에서도 반대할듯 ?
<bridgebot> SJ : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 러시아는 중립이고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 중국이 안바람
<DarkCircle> 안바래요.
<bridgebot> SJ : 미국 무기
<bridgebot> SJ : 많이 팔아주는데가
<bridgebot> SJ : 어디일까요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : SJ님
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 사줍니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 통일 되도 잘사줍니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 왜냐면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 중국하고 접경하게 되니까요
<bridgebot> SJ : 근데 사실
<bridgebot> SJ : 미국 무기
<bridgebot> SJ : 썩
<bridgebot> SJ : 좋은건
<bridgebot> SJ : 아니잖아요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 중국과 미국의 파워게임의 첨병이 되줄 국가기땜에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 통일하고도 신경 안쓸수가 없습니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 좋아요
<DarkCircle> 미국 내부 문건에서도 웬만하면 통일이 안됐으면 좋겠다거나 북한이 붕괴되면 위로는 중국 아래로는 한국+미국 해서 완전히 봉쇄해야 한다고 레포트에 기록되어 있어
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 별로 안좋은건 없습니다
<DarkCircle> 요
<bridgebot> SJ : 별로 안좋은건
<bridgebot> SJ : 없습니다라는
<bridgebot> SJ : 말 자체가
<bridgebot> SJ : 안되는게
<bridgebot> SJ : 더 낮다
<bridgebot> SJ : 이말이에요
<bridgebot> SJ : 사실
<imsu> 미국이 통일을 바랜다는건 첨보넹 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SJ : 통일 안되니깐
<DarkCircle> 북한 붕괴되고 나서 한반도는 극도로 불안정할것이다라는게 대부분의 의견인듯
<bridgebot> SJ : 미군이
<bridgebot> SJ : 여기 상주하기
<bridgebot> SJ : 좋은
<bridgebot> SJ : 명분을
<bridgebot> SJ : 제공하기도 하고요
<bridgebot> SJ : 세상이
<bridgebot> SJ : 힘만으로 되는게 아니라
<bridgebot> SJ : 명분 싸움이라는 것이 있는데
<bridgebot> SJ : 그것 때문에
<bridgebot> SJ : 통일이 안되는게
<bridgebot> SJ : 미군에
<bridgebot> SJ : 여러모로 이득이죠
<DarkCircle> 제가 크크 비취인가는 못받았어도 1급기밀을 떡주무르듯이 ... 말년에 그렇게 중대장하고 같이 주물렀는데
<DarkCircle> 전쟁 터지면 북한 봉쇄해버립니다.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 몰아다놓고 초토화 시켜버리고요
<bridgebot> SJ : 그렇게
<bridgebot> SJ : 기밀을
<bridgebot> SJ : 말하다니 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SJ : 하지만
<bridgebot> SJ : 그건
<bridgebot> SJ : 수많은 작계중 하나
<DarkCircle> 근데 이건 기밀 아니예요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 대외비도 아님
<DarkCircle> =3
<DarkCircle> 왜냐면 ..
<DarkCircle> 북한애들 이미 많은걸 다 알고 있어 ㅡ.ㅡ ;;
<bridgebot> SJ : 전부 다 알고 있죠
<bridgebot> SJ : 우리나라도
<bridgebot> SJ : 북한꺼 알듯이
<DarkCircle> 일본도 알고 있는 작전 =3
<DarkCircle> 중국도 알듯?
<bridgebot> SJ : 걍 서로서로 알겠죠
<DarkCircle> 그래서 중국이 전쟁나면 압록강 봉쇄해버린다고 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ..
<bridgebot> SJ : 작계 보면
<bridgebot> SJ : 사실
<bridgebot> SJ : 별거 없음
<bridgebot> SJ : 그냥 간단함
<bridgebot> SJ : ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 너무나 뻔한 시나리오에 너무나 뻔한 결과가 나오기 때문에 전쟁 어쨌든 피해보려고 갖은 꼼수를 써보는 중인건 맞-ㅅ- ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 통일해도 절때 미국이 신경 안때고 무기 안사줄 리도 없습니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 미제무기가 나쁘지도 않고요
<bridgebot> SJ : 사실
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그건 제 모가지를 걸고 장담합니다
<bridgebot> SJ : 미제무기가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 진짜로
<bridgebot> SJ : 나쁘지는
<bridgebot> SJ : 않는데
<bridgebot> SJ : 다른 나라는
<DarkCircle> 통일후 미제무기를 사면 중국이 빡칩니다.
<bridgebot> SJ : 기술이전이 잇지만
<DarkCircle> 그게 문제 =3
<bridgebot> SJ : 미국은
<bridgebot> SJ : 그딴거 없이
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 빡치죠
<bridgebot> SJ : 중요붚룸
<bridgebot> SJ : 다 뺴고
<bridgebot> SJ : 팔죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대 빡쳐봐야
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그르렁대는거 정도가 다에요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 지금 미국이랑 중국이랑 직접 붙으면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 핵전쟁보다도 더함
<DarkCircle> 이놈의 냉전만 좀 어떻게 하면 사실 군대란건 치안유지조직에 불과하게 될 수도 있는데
<bridgebot> SJ : 핵전쟁으로 하면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그리고 중국도 주변에 다 적대국이라
<bridgebot> SJ : 미국이
<bridgebot> SJ : 이김
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 함부로 움직이지도 못합니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 당장 위에 붙은 러시아도 그렇고요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 옆에 인도라던가
<bridgebot> SJ : 미국의 핵숫자가
<bridgebot> SJ : ㅎㄷㄷ죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 파키스탄도 쩨려보고 있고
<bridgebot> SJ : 중국은
<bridgebot> SJ : 죄를
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 중국 싫어하는 국가들은 널렸습니다
<bridgebot> SJ : 하두 지어서
<bridgebot> SJ : 그냥
<bridgebot> SJ : 중국 인근
<bridgebot> SJ : 국가들
<DarkCircle> 러시아랑 미국이 서로 미사일경쟁한다 어쩐다 하지만 해상안전훈련 할땐 미국이나 러시아나 .. 그냥 연합 ..
<bridgebot> SJ : 중국 전부 싫어합니다.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그리고
<Seony> 짱깨국은 요즘 주변국가랑 마찰 많이 일으키더라구요... 조만간 뭔일 일어날 거 같아요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 미국군 낚시전설 같은것도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 있죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 우리나라도 무기가지고 장난질 잘칩니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 무기 도입건으로
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 당장에 대ㅓㄴ차나 대공 미사일만 해도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 여기저기 입찰 경젱에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 어 안팔아? 그럼 빡쳐서 다른대 살거임?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 해가지고 미국이 부랴부랴 다 넘겨준 경우도 많고요
<bridgebot> SJ : 그렇기는 한데
<DarkCircle> 우리나라는 러시아하고 미국 아니면 마땅하게 무기 살만한데가 없을거예요
<bridgebot> SJ : 우리나라는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이게 통일 도니다고
<bridgebot> SJ : 미사일을
<bridgebot> SJ : 자체개발
<bridgebot> SJ : 못하도록
<DarkCircle> 휴대무기 같은걸 제외하면 .
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이렇개 안할거같으냐?
<bridgebot> SJ : 전두환떄인가
<bridgebot> SJ : 조약을
<bridgebot> SJ : 처 걸어서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 만ㄴ만의 말씀이죠
<bridgebot> 매지구름 : ...
<bridgebot> SJ : -_-
<bridgebot> SJ : 안습
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그거도 지금 협상해서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 늘리죠 또
<bridgebot> SJ : 늘리죠
<bridgebot> SJ : 늘려봐야
<bridgebot> SJ : 안습이죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그거 자체가 강대국에 숙이고 들어간거라서
<DarkCircle>  미사일도 사실 자체 기술로 만들기 시작한거 몇년 안됐습니다.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 좀 기분나쁘지만
<DarkCircle> 이제 겨우 10몇년 정도 .
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 필요한거였다고 봐요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전
<bridgebot> SJ : 만들려고했는데
<bridgebot> SJ : 전두환인가
<bridgebot> SJ : 그시절에
<bridgebot> SJ : 거리제한을
<DarkCircle> 90년대 후반부터 시작했던걸로 기억.
<bridgebot> SJ : 걸어서
<DarkCircle> 150키로로 걸었죠.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 나온게 현무 1
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그리고 통일 되는거 자체가 일다하나의 기횝니다
<DarkCircle> 나이키에다가 미국 연료통 기술 가져다가 지대지 탄 만든거.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 굉장히 고생하면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 한 10년 정도만에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 통합 과전을 끝내고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아니 5년도 가능해요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 하고나면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 내수시장도 쩔어주고
<bridgebot> SJ : 통일이
<bridgebot> SJ : 새로운
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 당자전방이 저 위로 올라가지만
<bridgebot> SJ : 재벌의
<bridgebot> SJ : 탄생의 기회일수도있고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 군대를 늘려도 될정도가 될겁니다
<bridgebot> SJ : 더 나락으로
<bridgebot> SJ : 빠질수도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전방의 중국 문제덕에
<DarkCircle> 그게 음 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그개 문제죠
<DarkCircle> 아마 정치 문제 때문에 통일이 되고 나면 좀 혼란스러워질겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 중국하고 미국이 가만 안놔두죠
<DarkCircle> 물론 일본이야 니는 좀 빠져 해서 왕따 당하겠지만.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아무튼.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 독일 통일 과정에서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 미국의 빽이 분명히 있었고요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그부분은 분명히 따와야하는 부분중에 하나죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 베들린사태때도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 미국하고 제대로 붙으면 세계대전이 되땜ㄴ에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 소련이 참은것처럼
<DarkCircle> 동독은 이미 내부적으로 통일의 필요성이라든지 서독에 대한 동경 같은 분위기 (일부 국경개방에 따른 자유로운 왕래) 가 있었지만
<DarkCircle> 북한은 아니거든요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 중국하고 경우도 그런슥으로 되도록
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 유도를 잘해야함
<DarkCircle> 앞뒤 상황을 좀 고려해주시면 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 무조건 독일이 답이다는 아니라는겁니다.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그개 핵심적으로 다른 부분이죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그래서 그것과 비슷하게 만들기 위해서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 유화 정책을 펴는거고요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 무조건 답이 아니라느게 아니라
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 필요한 부분은 독일통일 과정을 보면 배워올수 잇단겁니다 왜 독일 모델을 100% 퍼넣는다고 생각하세요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 예멘처럼 한번 피바람이 나길 바라시는건 뭐 아닐태고
<DarkCircle> 독일 통일때 음 아실테지만 통일 조약 서명할때 어떤 분위기였냐면
<DarkCircle> 아 알겠으니까 닥치고 일단 술한잔 하고 얘기합시다 분위기였죠 크크
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그 분위기를 만들기 위해서
<DarkCircle> 위장에 술 무진장 퍼부어놓고
<DarkCircle> 자자자 싸인하세요.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 계속 진보 진영이 유화정책을 쓴건대
<DarkCircle> 이렇게 해서 터진게 통독.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 1940년대 뉴딜 마인드를 가진 쥐새끼가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 다 조졌죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 물론 진보진영의 정책도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 좀 헛다리 잡은개 많긴하지만
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 지금 정권은 그거 "다 틀렷어 빨갱이놈들은 때려잡아야지!"
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 하는 수준이니까 문제란겁니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 요자음에 대선에 나올 그 공주님도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 시각은 비슷한거 같더군요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 암튼 전 저녁먹으러 갑니다.
<DarkCircle> 흠 그게 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 좀 강경하게 나가는것도 문제긴 하지만 분위기상 중국도 미국도 한국도 다 비슷합니다.
<bridgebot> SJ : 그냥
<bridgebot> SJ : 통일이
<DarkCircle> 예멘 이야기도 좀 우스우신거 같고 ..
<bridgebot> SJ : 안됬으면
<bridgebot> SJ : 좋겠음
<DarkCircle> 좀 뭔가 논리적으로 안맞으신듯 ..
<DarkCircle> 그리고 진보진영이 유화정책을 쓰면서 그동안 뒷구녕으로 퍼준 엄청난 규모의 자본은 올해부터 북한이 다시 갚아야 하는데 부동산은 물론이고 죄다 군사시설에 투자하고 한푼도 안갚고 있죠
<DarkCircle> 김대중 대통령 처음 평양가기전에 제 3의 금융경로를 통해서 북한에 거액을 송금했다는 사실을 모르시는듯. 그리고 그 천문학적인 비용이 핵무기와 장거리 미사일의 개발에 투자됐다는사실도
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : http://www.firstcode-software.de/conboot/demovideo/
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그런데 아무리 강경 노선을 걸어도
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 겉보기로 그걸 표명하면 안 되는게 정치고 국가관계입니다
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 겉보기론 암말 안 하고 제약걸때도 다른 핑계되고 하고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 겉보기엔 아무렇지도 않은척하면서 적대하는게 맞는겁니다
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이건 고대부터 알려진 방법인데 저넘들은 역사서도 안 보는듯
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 역사랑 정치 어느쪽도 ㅁ르는넘들을 정치하라고 앉혀두니 -_-
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 닥엔씨
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그러니까 제가 한심하다느거에요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 뒷돈 줫다고 해도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그냥반들이 조금 나은건 그런겁니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 무ㅠㄹ론 진보도 잘한건 아니지만요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그런대 아까 말하는거에 대한 반박을 좀 하자면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 화해무드 조성하기 위해서 건낸 여러가지 지원이나 돈이 다 미사일만드는대 들어갓다라
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그걸 관리 감독 안한 잘못도 크죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 하지만 그 정책 자체가 혹은 건낸 돈 자체가 "전부다 잘못된" 결정은 아니란 겁니다.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그런 의미에서 지금 정권도 잘하느것도 제법 있지만
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저번 정권보다 못하는개 너무 널렷으니
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 잘한것도 곱개 보이지않는 수준이죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 말그대로 양치기 소년꼬라지가 된겁니다.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : 속보! 흔들리는 엔씨소프트, 희망퇴직 천여명 신청!! http://news.nate.com/view/20120711n23837?mid=n0600
<razGon_X130> 안녕하세여?
<razGon_X130> 넷북 재생완료
<razGon_X130> 하드를 가니 바로 잘되네요.
<razGon_X130> 서울 올라갈때 쓸기기가 없었는데 이놈 데리고 가는 게 더 좋겠습니다.
<razGon_X130> 속도가 느리긴 하지만. 뭐.. 쓸만합니다.
<razGon_X130> 이거 장모님께서 주로 사용하시는 거 아니면
<razGon_X130> 우분투로 설치했을텐데 말이죠.
<razGon_X130> 우분투면 더 날아다닐듯.
<razGon_X130> 문제는 드라이버 하나하나 찾아야 했겠지만.ㅎ
<razGon_X130> 근데 아무도 없으세요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ...
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 있긴한대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 좀 바빠서요
<razGon_X130> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_X130> 아니요... 바쁘시군요...ㅎㅎ
<razGon_X130> 그냥 발광하고 있씁니다.ㅎ
<acooda> 딩굴
<acooda>  딩굴
<razGon_X130> 잡니다. 내일 뵈요.
<bridgebot> o-ming : 아 동원훈련 끝났다!!!
<bridgebot> lee : 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> lee : 안녕하세요~~
<bridgebot> lee : 계시는분?
<bridgebot> lee : 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> lee : 다들잠수?????????????
<bridgebot> lee : 살려주세요~~~~~~~~~~~~
<bridgebot> o-ming : ㅋㅋ..
<bridgebot> o-ming : 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> lee : 안바쁘시면
<bridgebot> lee : 저좀도와주세요~ ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> o-ming : ㅋㅋㅋ 제가 도와드릴수 있을지..
<Marker_> 머 때문인데요
<bridgebot> lee : centos좀마배우고있거든요 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> lee : 네임서버 질의 이게 변경이잘안되네요;;
<bridgebot> lee : centos 실무 이책 보고 하는데
<Marker_> 저도 잘 모른다는 'ㅅ';;;
<bridgebot> lee : ㅡ흐ㅡㅡ흐ㅡ흐흐흐흐
<bridgebot> lee : 넼ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Marker_> 구글신이 도와줄거임;;
<bridgebot> lee : 안친해가지구..ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> lee : 분도님안계시네
<bridgebot> o-ming : http://centos.superuser.co.kr/ 센토스 사용자 구릅이라는데??
<Marker_> 저도 안 친하기는 한데 비는만큼 좀 도와주기는 하더라구여;; 좀 오래 걸리기는함;
<bridgebot> o-ming : 한번 물어보심이 ㅋ
<bridgebot> lee : 사용자구릅
<bridgebot> lee : 이거망한듯ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 우리나라 유져 그룹
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 우분투랑 리눅스 메인뺴곤 다 망했어요
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : ?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 리눅스 메인이 어디임?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : kldp -_- 도 있음
<bridgebot> passinger : 러그 메인 말하시는거 같은데..
<bridgebot> lee : 그통합으로이루어진대
<bridgebot> lee : 아닌가요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : lug -_-;
<bridgebot> passinger : 권태용씨 있는곳..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 언제는 살아있떤적이 있나요?
<bridgebot> o-ming : http://www.lug.or.kr/home/
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 리눅스 -_- 따위
<bridgebot> passinger : 김태용씨군여..
<bridgebot> passinger : 역시 전 컴맹...
<bridgebot> lee : 373 페이지 하단에 nslookup 네임서버 변경부분에서
<bridgebot> lee : ns.linux.lug.or.kr <-- 주소가 안되던데요.
<bridgebot> lee : 서버가 없다고 없다고 나오던데....
<bridgebot> lee : 주소가 맞는 건가요?
<bridgebot> lee : 답없음ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : dnsever도 있고
<bridgebot> lee : 김태용씨 답을안줬어요......
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : php스쿨에서 하는 dns도 있고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 힘들게
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : dns 운영 할 필요가!!
<bridgebot> lee : 아 처음접하는거라 한번해보고싶어가지구요..ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> lee : 근대 저거 등록해야 ftp도 열수 잇게 책에서 설명되는거같아가지구..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 집에 리눅스 깔고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : dns를... 집에 리눅스 깐거 잡고 쓰면
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : +_+
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 해보는 것임
<acooda> dns server = http://kr.dnsever.com/
<acooda> 'ㅡ'음흐
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 두곳에 나누어서
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 귀찮지만
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 한곳 뒤져도
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 나머지가 살아 있어서
<bridgebot> lee : 이틀째 탐색중..ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> lee : ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ털다보면나오겟죠
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 리눅스 어느정도 할 줄 아세요?
<bridgebot> lee : 처음이요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> lee : 배워야해서
<bridgebot> lee : 미리좀배울려구요.
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 기초부터 해야 된다는 느낌은 안 받으시나요?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 산수 뛰어넘고 구구단하는 것이랑 비슷한 상황인것 같아요
<bridgebot> lee : 이게기초아닌가요?ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> lee : 책앞부분이라..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 책이 문제가 있군요
<bridgebot> lee : ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> lee : 저도문제가잇죠
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그건 당연한것
<bridgebot> passinger : 우왕 나도 배우고 싶다..
<bridgebot> lee : ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> lee : 다들농담들이..
<bridgebot> passinger : 전 아무것도 모르는데 책도 없어요
<bridgebot> lee : 여긴다잘하는사람들이라던대
<bridgebot> passinger : 그럼 전 나가야하나여...오늘 첨 들어왔는데
<bridgebot> lee : 어디가진짜고 ㄱ어디가거짓인지 도통ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> lee : 알수가없네요
<bridgebot> SJ : GUEMF
<bridgebot> SJ : 형들
<bridgebot> SJ : 우분투
<bridgebot> SJ : 입문서
<bridgebot> SJ : 이런거 있나요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : omg
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : smb로  로컬컴간에 디스크 이미지 30기가쯤 전송 누르니
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 한참 지나도 하드 긁길래 보니까
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 6시간 남음(...)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : scv곰님//당연히 lug애기죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 말을 이상하게 해버렸군요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 통합이라고 한다는게;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 죄송한 말씀이지만
<bridgebot> lee : 다크니스님
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : lug는
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 흥한적이 한번도 없습니다
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> lee : 아이게뭐지
<bridgebot> lee : scv곰님
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : ?
<bridgebot> lee : 시간좀
<bridgebot> lee : 있으시나요..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 모름
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> lee : 네.~
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 피곤피곤
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : lee 간단한건 대답해드리지요
<bridgebot> lee : ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> lee : centos 책 보셧나요?ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 안봤습니다
<bridgebot> lee : 헐ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 볼 이유가 없습니다
<bridgebot> lee : nslookup 써서 질의 네임서버를 바꿀려고하는데
<bridgebot> lee : server ns.linux.lug.or.kr
<bridgebot> lee : 찾을수가없대요~
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : nslookup <도메인> @<dns서버>
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 인가..
<bridgebot> lee : couldn't get address for 'ns.linux.lug.or.kr':not found
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 모든 명령어는
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 뒤에 --help
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 치면
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 대부분 나옴
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그 서버가 없나보죠
<bridgebot> lee : 그쵸
<bridgebot> lee : 근대 그서버가 제꺼????????
<bridgebot> lee : 책에는 별다른설정이없는데..
<bridgebot> lee : 호스트네임도
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 잘못햇나봄
<bridgebot> lee : linux.lug.or.kr
<bridgebot> lee : 바꿧는데
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 도메인 사는 것 부터
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : ---
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 책은 sample이지
<bridgebot> lee : 헐~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그대로 해서 된다는 것이 아님
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 도메인도 안사놓고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 머가 됨
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 산수 안하고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 구구단할려면
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 아무것도 안됨
<bridgebot> lee : ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> lee : 헐
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 반성하셈
<bridgebot> lee : 아닌데..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 저기 손들고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 아 난 바보다
<bridgebot> lee : 네임서버 구축해보셧나요??????
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 하고 벽보고 반성해보셈
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 나름 자격증 있는 사람임
<bridgebot> lee : 흘...........
<bridgebot> lee : 제가 답을 가지고 돌아오겟습니다
<bridgebot> lee : 김태용씨가 뭐 사야한다는말없던데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : lee님이 바보임
<bridgebot> lee : ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> lee : 친구도잘된다고해서..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 학생때는
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 기초가 튼튼해야
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 뭘 해도
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 잘 할 수 있음
<bridgebot> SJ : 방금
<bridgebot> SJ : 저말이
<bridgebot> SJ : 왜 내 가슴을 아프게 하지...
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 울 회사에 있으면
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 바로 뽀록 남
<bridgebot> lee : 어디회사에요?????????
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 쪼꼬만 쇼핑몰임
<bridgebot> lee : 오크션?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 작음
<bridgebot> lee : 쇼핑몰에리눅스??????
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 옥션만 되도 좋겠다
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 쇼핑몰에 리눅스 쓰면 안됨?
<bridgebot> passinger : 안녕리눅스...
<bridgebot> SJ : 왜
<bridgebot> SJ : 공짜고
<bridgebot> SJ : 좋지 않나?
<bridgebot> lee : 아니
<bridgebot> lee : 전몰라서
<bridgebot> lee : 묻는거네요~ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : passinger -_- 오늘 안녕리눅스 같이 하자고 말하던데
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> passinger : ........
<bridgebot> passinger : 흐흐
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 낼 가서 -_-;;;; 뭘 도와드릴깝쇼 할까?
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> passinger : 흐흐
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : SJ 참고로 리눅스 전부 공짜는 아님
<bridgebot> SJ : 알죠
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 유명한 배포판은 전부 유료임 몇개 빼고
<bridgebot> SJ : 레드햇도
<bridgebot> SJ : 유료로
<bridgebot> SJ : 바뀐거로
<bridgebot> SJ : 아는데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 원래 유료였음
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SJ : 아 그래요?
<bridgebot> SJ : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> passinger : 엔터프라이즈..
<bridgebot> lee : ì°¨,,
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그전에도
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 유료였음
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> passinger : 몬타비스타도 유료고
<bridgebot> passinger : 맨드레이크도 유료고
<bridgebot> passinger : 돈돈돈...
<bridgebot> passinger : 돈이 문제
<bridgebot> lee : 우이씨
<bridgebot> lee : 책이문제네
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그나저나
<bridgebot> lee : 비싼돈주고삿는대
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 배포판 -_- 새로 포킹이 좋을까
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 걍
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 안녕리눅스나 할까
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 숟가락 올리기
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> passinger : 그책..라면 끌일떄랑..뒤집어서 베게로 쓰면 딱 좋은 높이
<bridgebot> passinger : ....
<bridgebot> SJ : 저 우분투
<bridgebot> SJ : 쓸려고
<bridgebot> SJ : 설치하고
<bridgebot> lee : ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SJ : 했는데
<bridgebot> SJ : 손이 안가요
<bridgebot> SJ : ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> lee : 배게너무높아요
<bridgebot> lee : passinger 책보셧나요?
<bridgebot> passinger : 음...
<bridgebot> passinger : 보긴했죠..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 책도 써봐야 하는데
<bridgebot> lee : 아직도 배게로 쓰셔요?
<bridgebot> passinger : 600페이지였나
<bridgebot> lee : 천페이지..
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> lee : 1400..
<bridgebot> SJ : ê·¸
<bridgebot> SJ : 국내에파는
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 리눅스책 봐서 도움이 됨?
<bridgebot> passinger : 음..
<bridgebot> SJ : 우분투책
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 강의도 해봤지만....
<bridgebot> SJ : 괜찮아요?
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 생각보다
<bridgebot> passinger : 그거 김태용씨가 쓴거잖아요..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 도움 안되던데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 난 그런 사람 모름
<bridgebot> passinger : 음...
<bridgebot> lee : 아답을어디로가서찾아야하나
<bridgebot> lee : 일주일안으로 답을 알려드리겠습니다
<bridgebot> passinger : 아답타는 전자상가에..
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> lee : 타는안쳣죠~
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 아답타는.... 마트가면 다 있음
<bridgebot> passinger : 영어잖아요
<bridgebot> SJ : 리눅스도
<bridgebot> SJ : 억지로 쓰다보면
<bridgebot> SJ : 익숙해질랑가
<bridgebot> lee : 어댑터
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 리눅스로 밥 먹고 살고는 있지만
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 잼 없음
<bridgebot> passinger : 오오
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 남 뒤나 딱아 주고 있고
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 욕 처묵고
<bridgebot> passinger : 전 리눅스로 밥 못먹고 사는데..
<bridgebot> passinger : 천재
<bridgebot> lee : 요즘엔
<bridgebot> lee : 기업에선 뭐써요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 좆밥 소리 듣고 살고 있음
<bridgebot> lee : 페도라 센토스?
<bridgebot> passinger : 오라클
<bridgebot> passinger : 윈도우 서버
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 오라클리눅스에는 내 작품이 안들어가 있더군
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 역시
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 버림 받았어
<bridgebot> passinger : ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 내꺼가 용량이 좀 커
<bridgebot> passinger : 전요새 밥굶고 살아요
<bridgebot> passinger : ...
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 왜?
<bridgebot> passinger : 맨날 냉면이랑 국수 먹고 사는데
<bridgebot> passinger : 식욕이 없어서
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 회사에서 돈 안줘?
<bridgebot> passinger : 회사에서 식권 주는데...
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 울집 잉어는
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 돼지야
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 야야
<bridgebot> passinger : 뜨거운 움식 먹기 싫어서;;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 식권이 편하다
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 우린 최저 육천원!!
<bridgebot> passinger : 오오
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그지같은곳 가야 오천원
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 사먹어야 된다
<bridgebot> passinger : 저희는 육천원
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> passinger : ...
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 괜찮으면 만원
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> passinger : 저희는 회사에서 알아서 쇼부 다 봐줘서
<bridgebot> passinger : 메뉴가 딱딱 있는데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 라면이 삼천오백이야
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 싼데가야 삼천원
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> passinger : 음...
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 계란도 없다
<bridgebot> passinger : 전에 회사에서..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 띠바
<bridgebot> lee : 오라클은
<bridgebot> lee : os가 아니지 않아요?
<bridgebot> lee : 윈서버에다가 올려요?>
<bridgebot> passinger : 밥값을 십만원 주길래..일년간 삼각김밥만 먹었더니..
<bridgebot> passinger : 간에 무리가..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 오라클 = 오라클DB,오라클리눅스,solaris,서버,스토리지,스위치등등
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : cpu도 생산은 안하지만 공동개발
<bridgebot> lee : 아///
<bridgebot> lee : 답답한세상
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 전세계적으로 한회사가 모든것을 다하는것은
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 오라클뿐임
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 하드 디스크 생산 안하네
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> passinger : 묘라클
<bridgebot> o-ming : ㄹ
<bridgebot> lee : 쇼핑몰하시는대
<bridgebot> lee : 잘아시네요
<bridgebot> passinger : ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 말단 사원임
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-v
<bridgebot> passinger : .....
<bridgebot> passinger : 아...나도 나중에 저거 써먹어봐야지
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 어떤거?
<bridgebot> lee : 좀잇으시나보네요
<bridgebot> passinger : 작은 쇼핑몰 말단 사언
<bridgebot> passinger : 사원
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 나 진짜 말단 사원인데?
<bridgebot> passinger : 말단은 말단인데..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 레알
<bridgebot> passinger : 그팀 나이가...
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> lee : 두분다 나이가........
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 내가 울 팀에서 나이로 공동 2위
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> passinger : 전 어려요...
<bridgebot> passinger : 곰아저씨가 나이가 많으시져 =3
<bridgebot> lee : 어탭터 드립할때
<bridgebot> lee : 좀그랫는데.
<bridgebot> passinger : ......
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 난 사실만을 말했음
<bridgebot> passinger : 제가 개드립이 좀 약해요
<bridgebot> lee : 묵은내가..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 작은 쇼핑몰에 말단 사원
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 직원은 많음
<bridgebot> passinger : (적자인) 빠졌어요
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> lee : 서버파세요?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 적자는 원래 아니였는데
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> passinger : 영업이익 적자 아녔어요?
<bridgebot> passinger : 잘못 봤었나
<bridgebot> passinger : ...
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그냥
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 수치로는
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 적자고
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> passinger : 아....
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 투자금이라서
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> passinger : 우리 회사도 적잔데...
<bridgebot> passinger : 뭐 조그만 중소기업이 다 그렇죠
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 우리 회사 뉴스에 참 안나와
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> passinger : ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 매일 1건씩 나와줘야
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 좀
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_=-
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 홍보 참 못해
<bridgebot> lee : 무슨쇼핑몰이길래요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 잡다 쇼핑몰이에요
<bridgebot> passinger : 인정..
<bridgebot> lee : 비밀이신가
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 말하기 곤란
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 예전에 본거 같은데
<bridgebot> n-dsin : url이 기억 안남
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 쇼핑몰이지만 사이트 구조가 독특했던거 같은데 헝
<bridgebot> passinger : 어라
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 참고로 -_- 회사 url 잘 모름
<bridgebot> passinger : 엔신옹이다
<bridgebot> passinger : 하이요
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 방가요
<bridgebot> passinger : 잘 지내시나여?
<bridgebot> passinger : 오갱끼데스까
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 뮤레카에서 도망친 엔신님이다!
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 헐
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 벌써 2년 넘은...
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 요즘 오디오 시그네쳐 취미로 해볼까 고심중임
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 오픈소스도 있길레
<bridgebot> lee : ndsin님
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 네
<bridgebot> lee : 센토스 구축실무책ㅁ보셧나요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 안봤숨니당
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 못봤숨니당
<bridgebot> lee : 다들연세가잇으셔서
<bridgebot> lee : 책쓸나이신가
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 저 아직
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 어린데
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 막내에요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 전 안어림
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그러나
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 말단사원
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 거짓말 아님
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : ndsin: 님은 몇살이싱지 물어봐도 될까여
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 헝
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 저 이십대 후반임니당
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 헣..
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 아~ 안녕하세요...^^
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 반갑습니다 ^^
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : rsync에서 추가로 동기화되는 파일을 리스트에 넣은뒤에, 그 리스트에 담긴 파일들을 con
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : conv2mp3라는 변환 명령어를 사용하여 하나씩 변환시키는 스크립트를 짜는것을 도움을 좀 받아도 될까요?
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : conv2mp3라는 명령어는 이렇게 사용합니다. 'conv2mp3 foo.m4a
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 그러면 conv2mp3 foo.mp3라는 파일을 변환해서 만들어주거든요.
<bridgebot> n-dsin : rsync는 주기적으로 cron 통해서 동기화되는건가요?
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 지금은 손으로 실행시키고 있어요.
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : rsync -auv ~/.gvfs/선교\’s\ iPhone/Recordings/ /home/sungyo/음악/Recordings
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 이게 sh파일에 넣어 쓰고 있는 명령어에요.
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 기존 실행되기 전에 디렉터리의 파일 리스트를 일단 저장해야겠네요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : rsync 가 작동될때 출력되는 출력값을 list.txt에 담아서, 그 파일들을 대상으로 명령어를 넣을수는 없을까요?
<bridgebot> n-dsin : rsync 명령이 돌때 신규로 추가되는 파일명이 화면에 출력되나요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 예.
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 그러면 저 명령 실행하고 > list.txt 해서 파일명 저장 하면 되겠군요
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 신규로 추가도니 파일명은 list.txt에 추가되고
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 추가된 다음에 쉘 스크립트에서
<bridgebot> n-dsin : for 문 쓰면
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 간단하겠네요 음
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : for 문을 사용하는 예제를 여쭤봐도 될까요?
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 네 잠시만요
<bridgebot> n-dsin : rsync asdfasdfasdfasdf > list.txt
<bridgebot> n-dsin : FILELIST=`cat list.txt`
<bridgebot> n-dsin : for list in $FILELIST ; do
<bridgebot> n-dsin : conv2mp3 $list
<bridgebot> n-dsin : done
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 으음. 해볼게요.
<bridgebot> lee : scv곰님
<bridgebot> lee : 책엔사라고 언급이없는데;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ndsin 그렇게 작동 안될 것 같은 예감
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 흠
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 어디가 문제일까요
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 절대경로 문제?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : rsync 리절트
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 파이트로 나오긴 나오나요?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 파이프
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 테스트중이에요.
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 아까 얘기하시는게 rsync 하면 신규 추가된 파일명이 화면에 뿌려진다고 하셔서
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 헝헝
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 이놈의 맥주는
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 흑
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 딱 1000이 적당한데
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 1000 먹으면
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 500 한잔이 더 그리워지는 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 같은 명령어인데
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : .sh에서 실행할땐 이상없는게 .sh 떼고 chmod +x **** 주고 /bin에 넣어서 돌리니
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 똑같이 안되네요? sh.로 돌리니 다시 월래ㅗ 돌아오네요.
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : #!/bin/sh
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : #cd /home/sungyo/음악/Recordings
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : rsync -auv ~/.gvfs/선교\’s\ iPhone/Recordings/ /home/sungyo/음악/Recordings
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : #FILELIST=`cat list.txt`
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : #for list in $FILELIST ; do
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : #conv2mp3 $list
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : #done
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 다시,
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : sungyo@sungyoubuntu:~/바탕화면$ sh irsync.sh
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : sending incremental file list
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ./
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 20120712 15165500.m4a
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 20120712 16594700.m4a
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 20120713 004110.m4a
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 20120713 004115.m4a
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 20120713 004120.m4a
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : AssetManifest.plist
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : Recordings.db
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : sent 70074291 bytes  received 149 bytes  6673756.19 bytes/sec
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : total size is 4938100530  speedup is 70.47
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : sungyo@sungyoubuntu:~/바탕화면$ ^C
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : sungyo@sungyoubuntu:~/바탕화면$
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 콘솔에는 이렇게 떠요.
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 헉
<bridgebot> n-dsin : rsync 과정에서
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 20120712 15165500.m4a
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : (안된다고 했잣츔)
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : =3
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 이렇게 화면에 출력되는건가요?
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 앞에는 시간이고 뒤에는 파일명
<bridgebot> n-dsin : ㅡㅡ;
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 신규 추가되는 파일만 추가되는줄알았네여
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 신규 추가되는 파일만 뜬다고 했는데
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 앞에 시간 정보는
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 크게 상관 없는거죠?
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 뒤에 파일명은
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 무조건 신규 추가되는건가요?
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 그럼 약간 수정하면 되는데 헝
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : #!/bin/sh
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : cd /home/sungyo/음악/Recordings
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : rsync -auv ~/.gvfs/선교\’s\ iPhone/Recordings/ /home/sungyo/음악/Recordings > list.txt
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : #!/bin/sh
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : cd /home/sungyo/음악/Recordings
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : rsync -auv ~/.gvfs/선교\’s\ iPhone/Recordings/ /home/sungyo/음악/Recordings > list.txt
<bridgebot> n-dsin : sungyo 님
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : sungyo@sungyoubuntu:~/바탕화면$ sh irsync.sh
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : irsync.sh: 3: irsync.sh: cannot create list.txt: Permission denie
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 네.
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 지금
<bridgebot> n-dsin : list.txt 파일 생성될때
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 20120712 15165500.m4a
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 이렇게 출력되는데
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 예.
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 앞에는 시간 정보고
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 뒤에는 파일정보인데
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 이러면 당연히 list.txt로 못쓰구요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 뒤에도 사실 시간정보에요, 00은 추가된 파일로 만들기 위해...
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 붙였어요.(맨뒤에 00만)
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 일단 화면 출력되는 것들은
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 무조건 신규 파일이란거죠?
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 동기화 되는
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㅇㅅㅇ?
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : yyyymmdd hhmmss.m4a
<bridgebot> n-dsin : yyyymmdd 빼버리세요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : rsync에 옵션을 그리 줬어요. -auv중에..하나가 그 옵션
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 흥한적은 없어도 자료량이라던가 기타 측면에서 우분투포럼뺴면 리눅자료 젤 많은듯한데
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 저건, 아이폰에서 생성해주는거라 제가 못건들여요.
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 그러면
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 화면 출력 결과를
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 그대로 > list.txt로 저장하시고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㅋㅋ 리눅책이라
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 질문: list.txt 생성 퍼미션 거부당했는데, 뭐가 문젤까요?
<bridgebot> n-dsin : cat list.txt |awk '{print $2;}'
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그런거 필요없어요
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 이렇게 하셔야겠네요
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 일단 list.txt 생성 퍼미션이 거부당했는데
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 말 그대로 권한문제겠죠
<bridgebot> n-dsin : asdfasdf.sh 이 실행되는 위치
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 리스트 생성 위치를 지정할까요?
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 그러셔도 되구요
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 리스트 생성 위치를
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 지정하셔도 됩니다
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : /home/sungyo/음악/Recordings
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : sungyo@sungyoubuntu:~/바탕화면$ sh irsync.sh
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : irsync.sh: 3: irsync.sh: cannot create /home/sungyo/음악/Recordings/list.txt: Permission denied
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : sungyo@sungyoubuntu:~/바탕화면$
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 제계정에서 제가 생성을 못하네요?
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 파일이 생성되어져있는게 있어 그러진 않겠쬬?
<bridgebot> n-dsin : > 인 경우 파일 덮어쓰기 하고 >> 는 이어붙이기 하죠
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 권한이 거부된 경우니까
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 권한이 없는거죠 말 그대로
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 생성위치를 어디로 지정해야 할까요?
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 생성 위치보다
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 스크립트 실행 권한하고
<bridgebot> n-dsin : list.txt이 저장되는 위치의 권한을 확인해보세요
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 스크립트 실행 유저 권한
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 스크립트 실행권하는어찌 알아보죠? /bin/sh입니다.
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 간단한게 현재 로그인한 권한이죠
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 더 궁금할 경우엔
<bridgebot> n-dsin : test.sh 만들어서 id 찍어보세요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : http://www.inven.co.kr/board/powerbbs.php?come_idx=2742&query=view&p=1&my=&category=&sort=PID&orderby=&where=&name=&subject=[디아툰] 나무는 괴로워&content=&keyword=&sterm=&iskin=&l=326
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㅎㅎ 멋진 센스
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : sending incremental file list
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ./
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 20120712 151655000.m4a
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 20120712 165947000.m4a
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : sent 69914376 bytes  received 54 bytes  7359413.68 bytes/sec
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : total size is 4938100530  speedup is 70.63
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 화면에서는 엔터가 빠졌는데,
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 위에 두줄,
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 그리고 밑에는 한칸 뛰고 두줄(총세줄)
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 그 사이에 추가파일이 생성되네요.
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 흠
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 엔터하고 아래쪽 두줄은
<bridgebot> n-dsin : .m4a 확장자인가요
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 확장자만 find으로 골라내도 되겠네요
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 아
<bridgebot> n-dsin : grep
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 윈도우하고 착각
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : #!/bin/sh
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : cd /home/sungyo/음악/Recordings
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : rsync -auv ~/.gvfs/선교\’s\ iPhone/Recordings/ /home/sungyo/음악/Recordings > /home/sungyo/음악/Recordings/list.txt
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : FILELIST=`cat /home/sungyo/음악/Recordings/list.tx |awk '{print $2;}`
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : for list in $FILELIST ; do
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : conv2mp3 $list
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : done
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 이러면 될까요?
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 아뇨
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 첫줄 공백하고 마지막줄에 다른 내용이 들어가니까 필터링을 한번 더 해줘야 합니다
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 파일명만 뽑아내야되니까요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 수정해주실수있나요?
<bridgebot> n-dsin : rsnyc 했을때 결과가
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 첫줄에 공백 들어가고
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 마지막줄에 sent 69914376 bytes  received 54 bytes  7359413.68 bytes/sec
<bridgebot> n-dsin : total size is 4938100530  speedup is 70.63
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 이렇게 두줄 더 들어간다고 하셨죠?
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 이거 배제해야되는데
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 예.
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 두가지 방법이 있어요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 예.
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 하나는 모든 파일 확장자가 .m4a 라면
<bridgebot> n-dsin : grep ".m4a" 처리하시면 되구요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : (m4a에요)
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 그러면 간단하네요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 이제 어ㄷ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 어떻게 수정할까요?
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 이제 어떻게 수정할까요?
<bridgebot> n-dsin : FILELIST=`cat /home/sungyo/음악/Recordings/list.tx |grep ".m4a" |awk '{print $2;}'`
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : 아디오스
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : sungyo@sungyoubuntu:~/바탕화면$ sh irsync.sh
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : avconv version 0.8.3-4:0.8.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1, Copyright (c) 2000-2012 the Libav developers
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : built on Jun 12 2012 16:37:58 with gcc 4.6.3
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : /home/sungyo/음악/Recordings/0041201.m4a: No such file or directory
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 파일의 스패이스 앞의 값이 잘린채 들어가요.
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 20120713 0041210.m4a -> 0041210.m4a
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : #!/bin/sh
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : rsync -auv ~/.gvfs/선교\’s\ iPhone/Recordings/ /home/sungyo/음악/Recordings > /home/sungyo/음악/Recordings/list.txt
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : FILELIST=`cat /home/sungyo/음악/Recordings/list.txt |grep ".m4a" |awk '{print $2;}'`
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : for list in $FILELIST ; do
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : conv2mp3 /home/sungyo/음악/Recordings/$list
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : done
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 아 ㅡㅡ;;
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 파일명 자체가
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 20120713 0041210.m4a
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 이게 다 파일명이군요!
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 그건 생각 못했네요 ㅡ;;;;;;;;;;
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 아~
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 공백이 있어서
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 그래서다들 그렇게 생각하시는구나!!!
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 공백 뒷자리만 파일명인줄 알았어요;;;;;
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 어제도 이랬어요.^^
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 다들 스페이스 보시고들 난감해 하시는거에요.
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 그러면 awk 부분 빼고 해보세요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 앞이 시간아니냐고.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> n-dsin : ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : #!/bin/sh
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : rsync -auv ~/.gvfs/선교\’s\ iPhone/Recordings/ /home/sungyo/음악/Recordings > /home/sungyo/음악/Recordings/list.txt
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : FILELIST=`cat /home/sungyo/음악/Recordings/list.txt |grep ".m4a" | '{print $2;}'`
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : for list in $FILELIST ; do
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : conv2mp3 /home/sungyo/음악/Recordings/$list
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : done
<bridgebot> n-dsin : ㄴㄴㄴㄴㄴ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : sungyo@sungyoubuntu:~/바탕화면$ sh irsync.sh
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : irsync.sh: 1: irsync.sh: {print $2;}: not found
<bridgebot> n-dsin : awk 만 지우시면 안되고
<bridgebot> n-dsin : print 이것도 같이 지우셔야죠;;
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 이것도 awk에서 쓰는 거니까
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : FILELIST=`cat /home/sungyo/음악/Recordings/list.txt |grep ".m4a" | '{$2;}'`
<bridgebot> n-dsin : ㅁㄴㅇㄻㄴㅇㄻㄴㅇㄻㄴㅇㄹ
<bridgebot> n-dsin : | '{$2;}'
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 이만큼을 지우세요;
<bridgebot> n-dsin : .m4a" 뒤는 다 빼세요; 파이프라인;
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : FILELIST=`cat /home/sungyo/음악/Recordings/list.txt |grep ".m4a" | '{$2;}'`
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ??
<bridgebot> n-dsin : FILELIST=`cat /home/sungyo/음악/Recordings/list.txt |grep ".m4a"`
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : #!/bin/sh
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : rsync -auv ~/.gvfs/선교\’s\ iPhone/Recordings/ /home/sungyo/음악/Recordings > /home/sungyo/음악/Recordings/list.txt
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : FILELIST=`cat /home/sungyo/음악/Recordings/list.txt |grep ".m4a"`
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : for list in $FILELIST ; do
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : conv2mp3 /home/sungyo/음악/Recordings/$list
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : done
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : sungyo@sungyoubuntu:~/바탕화면$ sh irsync.sh
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : avconv version 0.8.3-4:0.8.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1, Copyright (c) 2000-2012 the Libav developers
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : built on Jun 12 2012 16:37:58 with gcc 4.6.3
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : /home/sungyo/음악/Recordings/20120713: No such file or directory
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : avconv version 0.8.3-4:0.8.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1, Copyright (c) 2000-2012 the Libav developers
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : built on Jun 12 2012 16:37:58 with gcc 4.6.3
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : /home/sungyo/음악/Recordings/004120211111fff.m4a: No such file or directory
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : sungyo@sungyoubuntu:~/바탕화면$
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 저 나머지
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 불필요한 출력 결과들이 있네요 헝헝
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 명령을
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 20120713 042......fff.m4a 파일을
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 20120713이라는 파일과
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 아 스페이스를 인식 못한다는 말씀이시죠
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ....ffff.m4a라는 파일로 얌전히 나누어서 넣어주네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 생선 한토막을 얌전히 반토막으로 내서 넣어주는.ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 오늘은 여기까지 할까요?
<bridgebot> n-dsin : ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 네
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 개행이 들어가게 되면
<bridgebot> n-dsin : \ 가 들어가야되서 헝
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그래도 지금 많이 만들어가고 있어요.
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 개행이 아니라
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 스페이스
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 후흠
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 스페이스
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 앞전에 파일 옮겨올때도,
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 파일명을 일단은 스페이스 없이 넣는게 더 좋은데 스페이스 대신 _으로 처리하면
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 더 좋구요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 그리고 변환시키는 실팽하일인 conv2mp3 스크립트 짤때도 저거때문에 문제였어요.
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 그게
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 제가 설정할수 잇는게 아니라...
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 아이폰이 파일을 그렇게 만들어주거든요.ㅡ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ㅡ,.ㅡ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : #!/bin/sh
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : #convert to mp3
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : bitrate=`avconv -i "$1" 2>&1|sed -nr '/Audio\:/{s,^.* ([0-9]+) (.)b/s.*$,\1\2,g;p}'`
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : avconv -i "$1" -b:a $bitrate "${2:-${1%.*}.mp3}"
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 흠
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 그러면
<bridgebot> n-dsin : > list.txt 해서 저장하고
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 저게 제가 말씀드린, conv2mp3 파일이에요.
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 한단계 더 거쳐야겠네요
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 치환과정을 헝
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 저 스크립트에 치환과정이 들어가잇는데 참고할수있을까요?
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 네네네
<bridgebot> n-dsin : sed 명령어 써서
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 파일명에 공백 들어가는걸 _로 바꿀수 있지요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 저장할때부터 치환해야 하나요?
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 음
<bridgebot> n-dsin : sed로는
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 파일명은 안되겠구나 흠
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 좀 더 고려해야겠네요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 스크립트가 쉬운게 아니군요^^
<bridgebot> n-dsin : ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 알면 쉽고 모르면 어렵고 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 천천히 하나씩 익혀봐야겠어요.
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 시간이 지나면 제 우분투보다 이쁜 데스크탑은 세상 어딜가도 없을테니까요.
<bridgebot> n-dsin : ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 네네
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 어느컴퓨터가 아이폰을 꼽으면...알아서 녹음파일 동기화해서, 변환해서, 클라우드에 올려주겠어요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 분투야~ ㅡ,.ㅡ 우린 함께가야 해.....
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 상황을 포럼에 한번 올려볼까요?
<bridgebot> n-dsin : ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 네
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 그럼 금방 답 나올껍니다
<autowiz_> 음음
<autowiz_> 벌써 1시 30분이 넘었군요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 가보겠습니다.
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 모두들 안녕히주무세요.^^
<acooda> 아흠 번개
<acooda> ㄷㄷ
<autowiz_> 오늘비는 많은 번개와 함께 한다고 일기예보에 그랬었다는
<DarkCircle> 바람이 차암 잘부네요잉
<DarkCircle> 1층정도는 잠겨줘야 제맛이죠?
<autowiz_> 오늘은 낮에도 비가 살짝 왔다가 저녁에도 왔다가 밤에도 왔다가 하는군요
<autowiz_> 진짜 반지하사는사람은 조마조마 할 수 도 있을거같습니다.
<razGon_WEB> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> Hi
<samauhi> 새벽에 쏟아지는 비와 엄청난 천둥번개에 잠을 설쳤더니
<samauhi> 오늘 하루 종일 피곤할듯 하네요
<samauhi> 13일의 금요일의 시작은 몰아치는 비와 천둥번개와 함께~ 으스스하게 시작되는군요 ^^;;
<samauhi> 새벽과 다르게 모두들 오늘 하루 즐거운일로 가득한 하루되세요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-07-13
<razGon_WEB> samauhi: 광주는 아직 비가 안왔는데. 저녁쯤에는 비가 많이 올거 같습니다.
<razGon_WEB> 일기예보에서는 오늘 내일 양일간 50-100ml가 쏟아진다고 하더군요...ㅎㄷㄷ
<samauhi> 간밤에 완전 기겁했습니다.
<samauhi> 샤워기 틀어서 창문에 뿌리는 기분이였다고 할까요
<samauhi> 거기에 천둥번개까지
<samauhi> 잠을 못잤어요
<samauhi> 자다 빗소리에 깬건 오랜만이네요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 저 여쭈어볼게 있는데 어제 외쿡인 친구랑 이야기를 좀 햇었는데 우분투가 좀 불완전하나요? 외쿡인 친구가 우분투는 좀 불완전하다면서 민트 를 쓰라던데
<samauhi> 요즘 외국에서는 민트가 더 인기있기는 하더군요
<samauhi> 그다지 그렇게 불안정하지는 않은데요
<samauhi> 업데이트가 잦다보니
<samauhi> 그런 말이 나온거 같은데
<samauhi> 전 뭐 그다지 차이 못느끼겠네요
<Markers> 엄청나게 추천하더라구요 ;ㅁ;
<samauhi> 그래픽 인터페이스가
<samauhi> 예전에 버려진 걸 자체적으로 계속 개발해나온지라
<samauhi> 속도도 빠르고
<samauhi> 좋아하는 사람은 좋아하더군요
<samauhi> 저도 민트 좋아합니다
<Markers> 누가 공개적으로 리눅스 서버 운영하는데 없을려나여 -_-;
<Seony> 집에서 운영하시면 되죠...
<Markers> 그거 할려면 도메인 구하고 그렇게 해야되지 않나요?
<Seony> 아뇨. ip만 알면 되잖아요
<Seony> ip가 가끔 바뀌니까 좀 귀찮긴 하겠지만, 그 정도는 감수할만하죠..
<samauhi> 유동IP로 서버운영하기 등으로 검색해보세요
<samauhi> 자세하게 나온 블러그나 사이트 많아요
<Markers> 얼핏 보니깐 유동ip를 하는게 그 공유기로 샤바샤바하는거던데 저희집은 공유기가 없어서
<Markers> dnserver 여기 무료호스팅인가요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 서버 용도가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 웹페이지거나 그러면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 도메인 사야합니다.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그거 아니라도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 무료로 유동아이피에 도메인 자동으로 연결시켜주는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 공짜로 해주는 사이트는 많으니까
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그걸로 이용하셔도 되고요
<Markers> 그러고보니 오늘 13일의 금요일이네 ㄷ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 섦나
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 설마
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그바이러스가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아직도 작동할가요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ,,,
<razGon_WEB> 공유기로 유동아이피를 고정시키는 방법도 잇나요?
<razGon_WEB> Markers: 우분투보다는 민트가 멀티미디어에 특화되어 잇는 버전입니다. 불완전한게 아니라서요. 서버로는 우분투의 입지가 적은 것도 사실입니다만 요즘 많이 늘어나고 있습니다.
<razGon_WEB> 하지만 데스크탑쪽은 아직 기본지원되는 부분이 적어서 민트를 많이 사용하는 모양입니다.
<razGon_WEB> 우분투의 큰 아버지가 데비안이라는 배포판입니다.진정한 서버판이죠. 이게 좀더 데스크탑으로 진화되고 일정 회사로부터 지원받으면서 육성된 것이 우분투입니다.
<razGon_WEB> 그것에서 데스크탑 사용의 큰 일부분인 멀티미디어사용에 특화를 더욱시킨게 민트입니다. 민트도 아직 불안한 부분이 있기는 합니다.
<razGon_WEB> 솔직히 우분투보다는 데비안이 서버쪽으로는 더욱 안정적이라고 합니다만. 뭐. 영어가 완전한 언어는 아니지만, 여러 정황상 많이 사용되므로 영어를 많이 쓰죠.
<razGon_WEB> 오리지날인 영국영어가 아닌 사투리급의 미식 영어를 특히 많이 쓰죠.^^ 그렇게 보시면 됩니다. ㅎ
<Seony> 아... 덥네요
<autowiz_> 그래도 디비내용은 한국어가 들어가지요
<razGon_WEB> 여기는 약간 서늘하지만,,,, 역시 습하네요. 오늘부터 일주일간 비가 온답니다.
<autowiz_> 콘솔에서도 한국어가 필요할 때가 종종생기구요
<bundo> Seony 포럼 서버가 MYSQL 이 이상합니다.
<bundo> 그리고 무지 느리네요
<Seony> bundo: 안녕하세요.
<bundo> ^^;
<Seony> 음... 포럼서버 제가 손대도 될까요? 다른 분 계시지 않아요?
<bundo> 현재 복구 했음
<bundo> mtysql 두세번 재시작 했네유 쩝
<Seony> 음... 그렇게 유저가 많이 몰릴 리는 없을거고, 아마 포럼서버 내 다른 사이트에서 문제가 생기는 거 같아요.
<Seony> 예전에도 xe 때문에 몇 번 그런적 있긴 있었찌만요..
<bundo> 네 감사 ^^;
<razGon_WEB> bundo: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_WEB> Seony: 저는 워드프레스로 발걸음을..
<Seony> 드디어 결정하셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 식사 시간이네요 ㅎㅎ; 다들 식사 맛잇게 드세요
<razGon_WEB> 원래 블로그는 TQ. 교회와 오피셜홈피는 XE로 하려했는데. 워프가 더 유연한 면이 있고 테마가 많이 있는거 같아서요.
<razGon_WEB> 그래서 3가지다 워드프레스로 변경하려구요. 테마만 달리하고요.
<razGon_WEB> 이번주내로 도메인 구입하려고 합니다.
<Markers> TQ가 먼가용
<Seony> 워드프레스 사이트에서 사용하시는 게 아니라, 워드프레스를 서버에 직접 설치해서 운영하시는거죠?
<Seony> Markers: 텍스트큐브요.
<razGon_WEB> 예 호스팅서부터 다 독립적으로 합니다.
<Seony> 재밌겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그런거 처음에 셋업하고 구성하고 하면 재밌잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_WEB> 중요한건 도메인구입에 이것을 호스팅 어떻게 할까입니다. bind9은 설치했는데.다른 여러가지 방법이 있다고 해서요.
<razGon_WEB> DNS server패키지는 지워도 될까요?
<razGon_WEB> 앗.. 마눌님 전화.!!
<Seony> 도메인 구입처에서 DNS 레코드 수정 가능하면 bind는 설치 안하셔도 됩니다..
<razGon_WEB> 다녀오겠습니다!!!점심먹으러 갑니다.
<razGon_WEB> Seony: 감사합니다.^^
<Seony> 맛있게 드세요
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 님은 부재중이십니다.(자.. 달려봐여~ 고고싱~)
<razGon_OpQ> 점심먹으러왔습니다
<razGon_OpQ> 와이프앞에두고 채팅질
<razGon_OpQ> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 간짜장에 볶음밥하나!
<bridgebot> alchemist : 저기여
<Markers> 아유 냉국수 2그릇 먹으니 배가 엄청 부르네요
<Markers> 오늘 금요일이라서 그런지 갑자기 인턴에게 일을 많이 시키네요 다하고 퇴근하라는데 빨리 갈려고 했는데 눈치 채고 일 많이 주시는건가 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_WEB> Markers: 아니죠. 그분들이 일찍퇴근하시려고 인턴에게 일넘기는 거임.ㅎ
<razGon_WEB> 저 인턴때 그랬음. 오프일에 빨리 나가시려고 저를 거의 버퍼링하는 도구로 쓰셨음.
<Markers> 월요일에서 수요일까지 아무런 얘기 없다가 갑자기 목금 되니깐 막 겁나 시키기 시작하네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_WEB> Markers: 바쁘시죠?
<samauhi> 시간이 금방 지나가는군요
<samauhi> 벌써 금요일 오후라니 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samauhi> 토요일 일요일 열심히 운동하고
<samauhi> 푸욱 쉬고
<samauhi> 제충전의 시간을 가져야 겠군요
<samauhi> 마음이 벌써 부터 일을 떠나서 집으로 갔네요
<razGon_WEB> 저는 집에 가기 무서워요...ㅠㅠㅠ
<samauhi> 집이 무섭다니요. 전 세상에서 집이 가장 편하고 좋은데 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_WEB> 저의 문화활동을 저해하는 두 아해가 무섭고요. 저를 집을 또다른 직장으로 만드는 마눌님이 무서워요.ㅠ
<samauhi> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samauhi> 전 아직 쏠로라 그런 걱정 없어서 그런지 아직은 집이 좋아요 ^^;
<razGon_WEB> 저도 쏠로면 집이 좋죠...ㅎㅎ
<razGon_WEB> 아웅...내가 왜 결혼했을까?
<razGon_WEB> 질문이요. 2차도메인은 원도메인이 ioriginal.kr 로 등록하면 icopy.kr로 2차도메인을 생성 못하나요? 만약 표시되면 어떻게 표시되나요?
<razGon_WEB> iorignial.kr이면 ioriginal.real.kr같은 것으로 가능한지요?
<yemharc> real.ioriginal.kr 이 되겠죠?
<yemharc> 그리고 2차 도메인은 쉽게 말하면 티스토리에서 myID.tistroy.com 같은 형태가 됩니다.
<razGon_WEB> 오.. 역시 일반화된 형식이군요.
<yemharc> 도메인 앞에 붙는거죠. 설정으로 보면 아파치 virtual host입니다
<razGon_WEB> 아. 그렇군요. 원래는 주소를 블로그랑 오피셜 도메인을 달리 잡으려고 햇는데. 흠...
<yemharc> my.com과 my2.com....같은 방식이라면 결국 도메인을 2개 구입하는게 되는거죠
<razGon_WEB> pain.clinic.kr 이거나 blog.clinic.kr로 해야 겠군요. 한다면.
<razGon_WEB> 질환홈페이지와 블로그 홈페이지를 나눈다면요.
<yemharc> 네. 2차 도메인은 그런 형태입니다
<razGon_WEB> 아니면 clinic.kr은 그대로 두고 blog.clinic.kr로 생성해도 되는지요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 2차 도메인은 설정하기 나름이에요
<razGon_WEB> 그렇군요.
<yemharc> 해도 되고 안해도 되고
<yemharc> 그 왜
<razGon_WEB> 물론 clinic.kr은 오피셜도메인.
<yemharc> my.com/~a 같은 식으로
<razGon_WEB> 예
<yemharc> 유저마다 주는것도 있잖아요?
<yemharc> 쉽게 말하면 그거의 변형판이에요
<razGon_WEB> 그렇군요. 앞에다가 두는 것일뿐.
<yemharc> my.com/~a -> a.my.com
<yemharc> 이 되는거죠
<razGon_WEB> 지난번 텍스트큐브가 많이 느려진다고 했었죠?
<yemharc> 네
<razGon_WEB> 알고 보니 서버의 IP주소가 바뀌어서 IP주소를 제대로 입력해도 원래 설정이 이전아이피주소로 되어서 혼동되서 로딩되는거 같더군요.
<yemharc> 아항;;
<yemharc> 타임아웃 걸린 다음에 온거군요
<razGon_WEB> 다시 설치하니 정상적으로 로딩되더군요. 그래서 생각한게 도메인을 얼른 구입해야 겠구나 생각했습니다.
<yemharc> 도메인이 있으면 좋긴 좋죠
<yemharc> 요샌 뭐 굳이 고정IP가 아니어도 가능하구요
<razGon_WEB> 그래야 IP주소 바뀌어도 연결되겠지요.
<razGon_WEB> 아. 혹시 공유기에서 설정하는 방법도 있다던데. 어느게 가장 좋을까요?
<razGon_WEB> 보기드릴께요.
<yemharc> 서버가 집에 있는건가요?
<razGon_WEB> 1.dnsserver 2.공유기. 3.bind9
<razGon_WEB> 예 독립호스팅입니다.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 집에 있는거라면 요샌 좀 괜찮은 공유기 사다 그걸로 돌리는게 좋을거같은데요
<yemharc> 일단 편하고 (.....)
<razGon_WEB> 아.. IPtime 1.5년전 모델입니다.
<yemharc> 음;; 모델명만으로는 잘 모르겠네요;;
<yemharc> 1년 반 전꺼.......라고해도
<yemharc> 그정도면 다들 BGN 지원에 뭐에......
<yemharc> 단지 풀이냐 하프냐 정도 차이인데
<razGon_WEB> 흠..... DDNS라는 것을 검색하면 될까요?
<yemharc> DDNS 또는 DynamicDNS
<razGon_WEB> yemharc: 감사합니다.
<razGon_WEB> http://www.badayak.com/2533
<razGon_WEB> 크롬 플러그인에 이런게 있네요. 괜찮더군요. 맥에는 아이패드처럼 읽기도구란 거 있나요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> iOS랑 맥OS는 사용법이 거의 같아요
<razGon_WEB> 흠....  yem님에게는 상관없는 이야기군요.ㅎ
<yemharc> 애플 스스로도 꾸준히 통합시키고 있고요
<yemharc> 아마 나중에는 완전히......까진 아니어도 돌아가는 형태는 동일한 OS가 되지 않을까 싶어요
<razGon_WEB> 물론그래야 겠죠. 안그러면 사무서우 처럼 될까봐...
<yemharc> 아......근데 그 요소가 참 커요
<yemharc> 폰에서 하던게 패드에서도 가능하고 맥에서도 가능하단건데, 요걸 클라우드로 묶어주면 시너지가 폭발하죠
<razGon_WEB> 그래서 구글이 무서운거죠.
<razGon_WEB> 구글은 이제 웹에서 왠간한거 처리 가능하게 만드는데 아직도 울나라는 웹서버 장사나 하고 있으니..
<razGon_WEB> 애플에서도 구글정도 움직였다고 생각합니다.
<yemharc> 음.... 클라우드와 접목시킬 노하우나 기반기술은 구글이 높고
<razGon_WEB> 애플과 구글의 차이는 애플은 i나 Mc에 국한 해두었다면, 구글은 그것을 범용성으로 둔거죠.
<yemharc> 실제 클라우드 생태계에 대한 완성도는 애플이 높아요
<yemharc> 대체적인 평가들이
<razGon_WEB> 운용면에서는 맥이 더나은듯 해요.
<yemharc> 저는 나중에 "삼성/LG 등 대기업 클라우드 전문인력 대거 영입..." 같은 기사나 안 나왔으면 해요
<yemharc> ......대기업이 찾으면 없던 전문가가 생기는것도 아니고
<razGon_WEB> 투수로 치면 구글은 여러 구질을 쓸수 있는 변화구 투수라면, 애플은 완성도 높은 강속구를 내는 투수같죠.
<yemharc> 네 뭐 그렇죠
<razGon_WEB> 애플은 윤석민 류현진. 구글은 박찬호.ㅎ
<yemharc> 일단 구글은 하드웨어가 없는 대신에 인터넷만 되면 뭐든 가능하게끔 하려 하고
<razGon_WEB> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 애플은 하드웨어가 있으니까 네이티브 앱의 강력함을 바탕으로 자기 영역으로 끌어들이려고 하는거죠
<razGon_WEB> 근데 제가 실제로 구글의 무서움을 느꼈을때가 클라우드라는 말이 주식판에 회자될때였습니다.
<yemharc> 그래서 말합니다만, 안드로이드 완성도.......라고 할까 안드로이드 제조사들이 지금처럼 엉망진창인 물건을 내놓는 이상은
<yemharc> 딱히 승산은 없네요
<razGon_WEB> 이미 구글은 큰그림을 만들고 실제 돌리기 위해서 거의 통합이 된상태였지요.
<yemharc> 구글은 뭐, 클라우드.....라고 개념이 정해진건 아니지만 옛날부터 "우린 인터넷에서 모든걸 가능하게 한다"를 모토로 잡았으니까요
<razGon_WEB> 근데 우리나라는 네이버는 엔드라이드라고 해서 그거 클라우드라고 붙일때 훗! 했었어요.
<yemharc> 사실 그게 클라우드의 요점이고요
<yemharc> 웹하드죠 그건.......
<razGon_WEB> 예..
<yemharc> 더도덜도 없이 딱 웹하드 (....)
<razGon_WEB> 실제로 저의 업무 활동이 거의 구글에 들어가 있습니다.
<razGon_WEB> 스크랩도 해놓는 것도 거의 그곳에.
<yemharc> 전 요즘 반반이군요
<razGon_WEB> 맥이 있으시니..
<yemharc> 자꾸 맥 얘기가 나와서 말입니다만
<yemharc> .......맥북이 안와요 orz
<razGon_WEB> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_WEB> 그게 꽤걸리지 않나요? 배타고 오면 2주정도 걸리던데요. 중국도요.
<yemharc> 배송은 커녕 아직 출고도 안됐어요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_WEB> 허거거거...
<razGon_WEB> 혹시! 사 to the 기?
<yemharc> 아뇨 애플에서 산건데요 (.....)
<yemharc> 애초에 한 한달 걸린다고 했는데
<yemharc> 우어어 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 제가 공산품(?!)이 아니라 CO 주문이라.......
<yemharc> 음 근데
<yemharc> 이번 레티나북 다들 비싸다고 난리였는데
<yemharc> 비교해 보니 되려 싼거더군요
<yemharc> 비슷한 스펙을 가진게 기껏해야 VAIO-Z 정도인데
<yemharc> 그건 320이 넘어요 기본적으로.......
<razGon_WEB> ㅎㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : sungyo님//파일명부분 왜 ''나 ""처리 안 하신건지?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 우분투 불안정한것보단 그놈이나 컴피즈중 하나가 다른넘이랑 (아마 후자일듯) 많이 충돌해요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 뻑하면 위젯등과 싸워서(?) X가 다운먹어요 -_-;
<yemharc> ;;;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 한거라곤 설치후에
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 컴피즈 추가요소 패키지 깔고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그냥 업데이트 싹 돌린후 독이랑 위젯 깔았죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그랬더니 이넘들 커스터마이징하느라 넣고 뺴고 하는 도중에 몇번이고 다운 먹는 그놈---;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 대체 몇번을 crtl + alt + f1 -> login -> sudo service gdm restart 했는지 기억도 안 남
<yemharc> 역시 개조의 끝은 순정 (.........먼산)
<bridgebot> blueguy : gma.
<Markers> razGon_WEB 저 찾으셧나요 'ㅅ'?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 후
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 윈도 업데이트 달리는중
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이유는 황당하게 방치했더니 꼬임
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 어제 멀쩡했는데, 리눅스에서 하루쯤 쓰다가 윈도로 부트해보니 꼬여있었음; (...)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 백업 부르고 업데이트 달리는중
<Markers> 리눅스랑 윈도 멀티부트 쓰시는중?
<acooda> 1
<acooda> 2
<acooda> 3
<acooda> 나
<acooda> 삐뚤어 질꺼야 빌어먹을 우분투    ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 혹시 서버 여러대로 irc서버 구축해보신분 계시나요?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : 퀸즈블레이드 하시는 분 계시나요?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : 아디오스
<sungyo_> 넉크넉크
<sungyo_> http://pastebin.com/2653gJ0M
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 아....
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 다크니스님, 스크립트를 완성했으요.^^
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : http://pastebin.com/2653gJ0M
<autowiz_> 알싱크가 alsync 같은거인줄 ^^
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 듣어 완성하셨군요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : http://jugug.net/entry/only-working-politician-no
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 공감
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 설마했는데 못 가져오는 이유 역시 ""처리탓이었군요;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 파일명처럼 단순 문자열은 ""보단 ''를 추천합니다
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저런 단순한 개인용은 상관없는데, 이런건 습관이니까요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ""는 인코딩후 처리하고, ''는 받은 데이터를 그대로 넘겨줍니다
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 결국 연산처리가 조금 줄어요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : http://jugug.net/entry/CSS-Naked-Day
<bridgebot> Rime02 : 마인크래프트 RimeNet 서버 입니다.
<bridgebot> Rime02 : C API 좀 할줄아시는분 계신가요?
<bridgebot> Rime02 : 그냥 하나만 여쭤보고싶은데.. API 배우기 시작해서
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2012-07-14
<Markers> 안녕하세요. 혹시 지금 채팅 보시는분 계시나요?
<Markers> 네이버 아이디 해킹 당했었는데 이걸 어떻게 해야 될까요
<samauhi> 네이버 사이트에 신고 하시고
<samauhi> 해당 아이디 비밀번호부터 바꾸세요
<Markers> 이게 바꾸기는햇는데
<Markers> 어처구니가 너무 없어서
<Markers> 도대체 어떻게 해킹햇냐 감도 안 잡히네요
<Markers> 처음 접속할때 해킹한 아이피 내역을 보여주길래 봣더니 121.~~~~~ 이런식이던데
<samauhi> 보통은 PC에 키보드입력한걸 그대로 읽어드려 자신의 메일로 보내게 하는 프로그램을 쓰거든요
<samauhi> 다른곳에서 접속하신적이 있나요?
<samauhi> 자신의PC이외예
<samauhi> 아니라면 지금 Markers님 쓰시는 PC에 해킹툴 깔여있을 수도 있어요
<autowiz_> 이상한이름의 첨부파일(exe, xls. 등등) 을 열어봣다던지
<autowiz_> 제게 가져오시면 포맷해드리겠습니다.
<samauhi> 다른걸 다 떠나서
<samauhi> 윈도우 업데이트 하시고요
<samauhi> 백신 프로그램 뭐쓰세요?
<Markers> ip는 다른곳에서 하기는 하는데
<samauhi> avest나 avira 쓰세요
<Markers> 요 근래에 네이버로 접속 한 곳은
<Markers> 회사의 pc 제 노트북.. 현재 우리집에 있는 pc 이렇게 3군데거든요
<Markers> 오늘 새벽2시쯤에 해킹당했다고 막 글오고;;
<samauhi> 세곳다 백신은 뭐쓰세요?
<Markers> 평소 다니던 네이버 카페는 다 탈퇴 되어있고 -_-
<Markers> v3쓰고 있어요
<samauhi> 헐
<samauhi> avira쓰세요
<autowiz_> v3 어때서 그러세요 으흐흐흐
<samauhi> 해킹툴 잘 못잡아요
<Markers> avira가 무료인가요?
<samauhi> 네
<samauhi> 부분 무료
<samauhi> 광고뜨는대신 무료
<samauhi> 이런식입니다.
<samauhi> 1년 쓰는 개정같은것도 인터넷 찾아보면 많고요
<Markers> 부분 무료라;;
<samauhi> 프리버젼이 따로 있고
<samauhi> 인터넷 보안까지 되는거 유료
<samauhi> 이런식이요
<samauhi> 전 보안이 필요해서
<samauhi> 유료 쓰고 있는데
<Markers> v3랑 똑같지 않나요 그럼?
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 쩝 근데 일반 사용자라면
<samauhi> 솔직히 3년에 얼마 5년에 얼마 이런식으로
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 그런거 쓸필요가 없긴하져
<samauhi> 검색능력 자체가 달라요
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 좀 전문가라면 사용할 필요가 있지만
<samauhi> 보안 생각하면 쓰는게 났죠
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 일반 사용자가 막 해킹툴 받을 일이..
<Markers> 아오 해킹 제대로 당한적은 처음이라 이거 어떻게 사태를 수습해야될지도 모르겟어요 진자 머지 네이버;;;
<samauhi> 해킹툴이 아니라 보안툴입니다만
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 아 해킹 당하셨구나
<Markers> 네이버 해킹 사례들 보니깐 은근 많은것 같던데
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 어베스트나 카스퍼스키
<samauhi> 가끔 보면
<autowiz_> 어딘가 네이트온이라던가 옥션이랑 같은 비번을 쓰고 계셨다면
<samauhi> 행사같은거해요
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 이런거 써보심이
<samauhi> 5년3만원 이런식으로
<samauhi> 그런거 구입해서 쓰면 되요
<autowiz_> 저~ 번 유출때 유출되서 그걸로 막 여기저기 누가 대입해봤을지도
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 그냥 어둠의 경로에서 받으시면
<samauhi> 보안툴 바꾸세요
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 무료인거도 있어요
<samauhi> 보안 생각하시면
<samauhi> 어둠의 경로에서 백신프로그램 받는게 가장 위험합니다.
<samauhi> 차라리 그럴바에는
<samauhi> 알약이나
<samauhi> 에센셜 쓰죠
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 아뇨 라이선스키라던지여
<Markers> 네이버 지식인에서 떠드는 거는 네이버쪽에서 db를 판다는 소리도 나오고 정말 -_-;
<samauhi> 알약 한번 뚤려서 문제지 엔진 자체가 좋은걸 써서
<samauhi> 나쁘지 않아요
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 알약은 스레드가 많으니까여.
<samauhi> 아무튼 전 농구하러 가야되서 ㅜㅜ
<samauhi> 다 도움을 드릴수 없네요
<samauhi> 백신 좋은거로 바꾸세요
<Markers> 네에;
<Markers> 근데 머가 좋은지는 모르겟네여 -_-;
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 어떻게 해킹 당하셨는지여?
<Markers> 정확히 머가 의심되고 이런것도 없어요
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 아녀 계정 해킹이라던지
<Markers> 오늘 메일 확인차 네이버 접속하니까 해킹 당한거 같다고 나오더니
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 네이버 계정 해킹이요
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 어디 뭐 피시방이라던지 공공장소에서
<Markers> 해킹이 오늘 새벽2시쯤에 시도 되었고 ip는 121.~~~~이렇게 나오고;
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : PC로 로그인 하신적 있으세여
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 집에서는 해킹당할일이 거의 희박하져
<Markers> 피시방은 안 가본지 3년 넘엇으니 의심은 안되고
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 도서관 PC라던지여
<Markers> 노트북이야 매번 들고 다니니 패스
<Markers> 집에 잇는 pc랑 요번 회사의 pc가
<Markers> 의심적이긴한데
<Markers> 제가 볼땐 로컬에서 빼오거나 한거 같지도 않아요
<Markers> 회사가 카이스트 안에 있는 키스트라는 회사라서
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 흐음...
<Markers> 멀 어떻게 당한건지도 모르겟네요;
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 일단 비밀번호 바꾸세요
<Markers> 바꾸기는 햇죠;
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 아마도 바꿨는데도
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 121.~~ 아이피로 접속기록이 남으면
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : NHN에 전화하심이..
<Markers> 네이버 검색 치니깐 무슨 네이버쪽에서 db를 팔아서 해킹 당하는 사람들이 늘어난다 이런말도 나오는거 보면 어처구니 없기도 하고;;
<Markers> 오늘 주말이라서 전화를 안 받더라구요 -ㄱ;;
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 아녀
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : NHN이 설마 그러겠어여
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 돈이 없는것도 아니고여..
<Markers> 믿지는 않는데
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 아니면요
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 스마트폰 OTP사용하세여
<Markers> 그래도 저런말까지 나돌고 하는거보면 저 말고도 굉장히 많은 사람들이 해킹을 당했다는 소린데..
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 그런건 그냥 루머에여...
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 그냥 스마트폰 OTP 사용하심이..
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 로그인 할때마다 스마트폰에서 인증번호 받아서 인증해야
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 로그인 되는 기능이에요.
<Markers> 아무튼;;
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 결론은 아이디 비번 다알어도
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 주인 휴대폰 없으면 로그인이 불가능
<Markers> 반대로 말하면 주인도 핸드폰 없으면 못한다는 소리.........
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 네 그렇긴하져..
<Markers> 지금 심히 네이버를 쓰지 말까 고민중이예요;
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 쩝.. 그건 개인차지만
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 네이버가 가장 비중이 높지않나요
<Markers> 진짜 왜 도대체 실수를 한거는 없어보이는데 어떻게 된건지 감도 안 잡히네요;
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 흐음..
<bridgebot> Rime02 : 마인크래프트 RimeNet 서버 입니다.
<bridgebot> Rime02 : API 해보신분 계신가요?
<bridgebot> Rime02 : 질문하나만 드리고싶어요 ㅠ.
<Doa> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : Markers님//v3백신랭킹 20위에도 못 드는 허접검출율 자랑하니 믿지마세요 ---;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고 학교등의 로컬보안 믿지마세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 원래 어떤OS나 보안수단도 외부보단 로컬에 대해서 상대적으로 무른 정책이고, OS적 약점도 많스빈다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 막말로 같은 넷웤 들어가기만해도 암호화되지않은 데이터 100% 다 훔칠수 있습니다
<bridgebot> arvid : 국산중에선 그래도 V3가 검출율 제일 좋은거 같긴 하던데
<bridgebot> arvid : 아닌가요?
<Jun_> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<Jun_> hi
<Jun_> I have some trouble to install could you help me?
<Seony> Jun_: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html 읽어주세요
<Jun_> 네, 감사합니다. 소프트웨어 설치를 위해 .tar 파일을 풀었습니다. 거기 보니 Install파일도 있고 Readme 파일도 잇어서 그걸 읽어보면서 설치를 진행하려고 하는데요,  그 디렉토리로 이동하여 ./Install 만 쳐주면 된다고 하여 그렇게 실행을 터미널에서 했는데
<Jun_> 정확하게, This program will install version 5.09.01-1 of the spec package. Type "Install -" to see invocation options.  ./Install: 214:  ./Install:  ./get_opts:  not found      What's wrong with the "get_opts" program? 이라고 나오면서 설치가 안되는 것같습니다.
<razGon_UNT> 작은 교회의 블로그형 홈피를 구축하려는 데 워드프레스로 하려고 합니다. 좋은 테마가 있을까요?
<razGon_UNT> 콘텐츠는 설교말씀 원고게재와 게시판과 같은 포럼. 그리고 동영상 자료실 같은 것 운영하려고 합니다.  반응형테마로 구성하려는데요. 될수있으면 무료료^^;;
<Seony> 그런 테마들을 받아서 쓸 수 있는 사이트가 있지않을까 싶은데요
<razGon_x130> 리눅스 원격이 말썽이 크군요.
<razGon_x130> 텍스트 복사만 실행시켜도 vnc에러납니다.
<razGon_x130> 이건 아는 형님이 컴맹이신데 넷북 느리고 하드 고장났는데 교체하기 힘들다고 해서 저에게 버린거 업어왔습니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : arvid님//누가 그래요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : v3검출율 40%도 못 넘기는데-_-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 심지어는 포터블버전으로 유포되는 무료백신들보다도 저질입니다
<razGon_x130> Seony: 확인을 했습니다. 근데 생각보다 없는 듯 합니다. 검색어의 잘못일까요?
<razGon_x130> church wordpress theme으로 찾는 게 좋을까요?
<Seony> 어떤 키워드로 검색하셨는데요?
<razGon_x130> 한글로 검색했습니다^^;; 실은 영문은 넘 많을 거 같아서. 하다가. 혹시나 해서 그쪽에 아시는 게 있으신가해서요.^^;
<Seony> 영어로 검색하니까 무지 많네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_x130> 앗! 찾았습니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 구글에서 "wordpress theme church free" 이렇게 검색했어요
<razGon_x130> 역시 예수님이...ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_x130> wordpress theme jesus
<razGon_x130> 흐흐흫
<razGon_x130> 감사합니다.근데 하도 많아서 감이 안와서 그랬습니다. 미적감각이 제가 그로테스크해서요.ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저는 아예 꽝입니다
<razGon_x130> 이게 저에겐 도전입니다. 일단은 담달까지 워프로 질환용 홈피만들고 10월부터 저희 교회 홈피를 개장하는게 목표입니다.
<razGon_x130> 설치는 쉬운데. 문제는 컨텐츠에 대한 감각이 없습니다..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_x130> 물론 회원이 만들어 내는 거지만..쩝,.
<razGon_x130> 저희 의원 홈피를 만드는데 sns로 연결은 괜찮을까요?
<razGon_x130> 문제는 제가 하는 sns는 화석이된 me2day, 싸이월드.
<razGon_x130> 카톡은 아직 웹과 연결이 안되고. 해서요.
<razGon_x130> 카카오 스토리와 연결되나요?
<Seony> 안될껄요
<razGon_x130> sns 잘 사용하시는 분?
<razGon_x130> 2가지 관점이 있습니다. 긍정과 부정론.
<ndsin> 사람들
<ndsin> 의사소통에 매우 도움 되는것 같아요
<razGon_x130> 1. 긍정론. 광주는 아직 활성화 안되어 있습니다. 특히 카톡이 다 먹어 버렸죠. 근데 앞으로 더 사용할 수요가 늘어날거라 생각된다는 점
<razGon_x130> 2. 부정론. 실제로 트위터의 사용층과 오는 환자층이 전~혀 다르다는 점.
<razGon_x130> 그리고 카톡이 딱 먹고 앞으로 더 발전 안될 가능성.
<razGon_x130> 저는 부정론 쪽으로 더 기울어집니다만.
<JJUN> 프로그램 설치중에 아래와 같은 문제가 생겨서 설치가 진행이 안되네요.. 어디 물어볼때도 없고 도와주시겠어요?    소프트웨어 설치를 위해 .tar 파일을 풀었습니다.  거기 보니 Install파일도 있고 Readme 파일도 잇어서 그걸 읽어보면서 설치를 진행했는데요,  ê·¸ 디렉토리로 이동하여 ./Install 만 쳐주면 된다고 하여 그렇게 실행을 터ë
<razGon_x130> 그게 아마도 sh ./install 이래야 되지 않나요?
<razGon_x130> 비디오 드라이버 같은데.
<JJUN> 비디오드라이버 문젠가요?
<razGon_x130> 저도 초보라서 ...
<razGon_x130> 아니요.. 설치하시려는 파일이 그런게 아닌가 해서요.
<razGon_x130> sudo sh ./install
<JJUN> 아 설치하려는 프로그램은 데이터 분석용 프로그램입니다.
<razGon_x130> 아^^;;
<razGon_x130> 역시 나는 초보...ㅠㅠ
<JJUN> spec이라는 프로그램인데요.. 도무지 저 오류가 의미하는 바를 모르겠네요..
<razGon_x130> 누가 제 의견좀 검증해주세요.ㅎ
<JJUN> 말씀하신 내용 그대로 실행해봣는데 역시나 같은 답만 나오네요.. ㅜ
<razGon_x130> 저도 잘몰라서요. 여기는 질문 걸어놓구 기다리면 말씀해주실겁니다.
<razGon_x130> ^^;
<JJUN> 넵^^;'
<Seony> 일단 에러메시지부터 올리셔야겠네요
<JJUN> This program will install version 5.09.01-1 of the spec package. Type "Install -" to see invocation options.  ./Install: 214:  ./Install:  ./get_opts:  not found  What's wrong with the "get_opts" program?
<JJUN> 예 이렇게 나옵니다!
<Seony> 일단 올려주신 메시지로 봤을 때는 tar파일을 풀었을 때 get_opts라는 파일이 있어야하는데 그게 없어서 나오는 메시지 같네요
<JJUN> 그리고 그 디렉토리에서 ls를 쳤을 때 나오는 것입니다. Install  README       drivers     get_opts    help         macros     spec_zcat LICENSE  dist.tar.gz  geometries  has_string  install.tmp  make.dist
<Seony> 파일이 있네요.
<JJUN> 네~
<Seony> get_opts의 퍼미션에 실행 권한은 있구요?
<JJUN> root@ubuntu:/home/jun/Spec#  , 슈퍼유저 권한 얻었다고 얻었는데 맞나요?
<Seony> 아뇨, ls -l 이라고 입력했을 때 get_opts의 앞부분이 rwxr-xr-x 라고 나오면 됩니다.
<JJUN> -r-xr-xr-x 1 jun  jun    35688 10월 15  2010 get_opts   이렇게 나옵니다 ㅜ
<Seony> 퍼미션도 정상이고... 그러면 install 실행할 때 명령어는 뭐라고 입력하셨어요?
<JJUN> root@ubuntu:/home/jun/Spec# ./Install
<JJUN> 이렇게 입력하였습니다.
<Seony> ls -l 했을 때 install 파일은 rwxr-xr-x라고 나오구요?
<JJUN> -r-xr-xr-x 1 jun  jun    16658 10월 15  2010 Install 이렇게 나옵니다.
<Seony> 그러면요 sudo ./install 해보세요.
<JJUN> 네, 그렇게 해봤는데 다시 똑같이 오류나오면서 되질 않습니다 ㅜ
<Seony> 음... 일단 인스톨러가 존재하는 파일을 자꾸만 못찾는다고 나오는 걸 보면, 설치하시려는 프로그램이 쓰시는 리눅스에서 제대로 작동이 되는건지 먼저 알아보셔야할 것 같은데요
<JJUN> 아.. 프로그램은 아마 검증이 되어있는 것 같은데, 그쪽이 문제인 걸까요? 아니면 그 프로그램 파일을 보내드려볼까요?
<JJUN> 주위에 자문을 구할 곳이 마땅치가 않아서 2주째 여기서 끙끙되네요..
<Seony> 구글에 검색해도 안나오나보네요?
<JJUN> 예~ 똑같은 오류문은 못찾겠더라구요..
<Seony> 흐... 그렇군요. 프로그램 제작한 홈페이지에 문의를 해보심이 좋을 것 같네요
<JJUN> 아 한번 설치해주시기는 그렇죠..? 4.6MB짜린데..
<Seony> 지금 일하는 중이라서요 ㅎㅎ
<JJUN> 아니면, 메일주소라도 가르쳐 주시면, 언제 시간되시면 한번 깔아봐주실수 있으세요.. 정말 주위에 자문을 구할 곳이 없네요 ㅜ
<Seony> jswlinux@gmail.com 보장은 못해드려요 ㅎㅎ
<JJUN> 네! 정말 감사드립니다. 한줄기 희망 보이네요 ㅜㅜ 바로 보내드리겠습니다. 다시한번 정말 감사드려요~
<autowiz_> 더위사냥은 역시 오렌지 보다는 커피맛이 재맛
<razGon_web> 비가 오는 주말밤. 넷북으로 음악들으면서 채팅하니 운치있네요
<razGon_web> 옛기억도 많이 나고요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 그때나 지금이나 옆에는 자고있는 한여인이..
<razGon_web> 지금은 둘째가...
<Seony> Balsamiq Mockups라는 툴을 받아서 써보고 있는데 무쟈게 맘에 드네요
<Seony> 사고싶어졌는데... 이거까지 사게되면 이달 S/W 구입비로만 $220 가까이 지출하네요..
<autowiz_> 괜찮군요...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : razGon님//그건 별 문제없습니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 랄까 스크립트가 아닌 바이너리인데 sh로 먹이면 에러나요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : JJUN님//strace써보세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 파일 없니 할땐 이넘이 직빵인데 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<Seony> autowiz_: 아 정말 무쟈게 맘에 드는데요. http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2012-07-14at2.00.07AM.png
<autowiz_> 꽃히 혔어 꽃히셨어 으흐흐
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 사실 안그래도 목업 작업을 하나 할게 있었거든요..
<Seony> 오늘 일러스트레이터로 대충 상자만 그려서 했는데, 저걸로 하는게 훨씬 보기 좋네요
<autowiz_> 꼭 개발이 아니더라도 프리젠테이션 하는곳에서는 상당한 효율이 나올거 같네요
<autowiz_> 지금회사에 좀 오래 있을생각이면 하나 사달라고 할까 생각도 들 정도
<bridgebot> reserve : 옹...
<bridgebot> reserve : 예전에 회사 사람 중에 한 명이
<bridgebot> reserve : 발사믹 목업 키를 줬었는데
<bridgebot> reserve : 어디다뒀는지 모르겠어요
<Seony> 소프트웨어 개발할 때, 어플리케이션이 어떤 식으로 진행되는지를 보여주는 용도로 좋겠네요
<bridgebot> reserve : -0-
<Seony> 오오 저런..
<Seony> 아... 와이프님 졸라서 하나 사달라고 해야겠네요.
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 발사믹
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 양념!
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 목업
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 기획이나 좀 해볼까
<sgpark> hi
<autowiz_> 하이용...
<autowiz_> 아~ 간만에 술안먹은지 일주일 넘어가는거 같은 느낌... 아니 2주일인가...
<sgpark> ubuntu is very excellent linux !!
<autowiz_> ubuntu is very usable to me.
<sgpark> oh indeed.
<sgpark> anyway. i'm korean from thailand
<autowiz_> Hi nice to meet you, I'm Korean from Korea :)
<sgpark> ban ga wa yo
<autowiz_> U 'r irc client could display HanGul ??
<autowiz_> 한글 도 잘 보여요?
<sgpark> yes. i can see hangul very clearly
<autowiz_> 네 그렇군요 반갑습니다.
<sgpark> i'ts 9:10 PM here
<sgpark> and the weather is soooo hot
<autowiz_> 네 방금 네이버에서 시차 검색해 봤어요 GMT+7 이라는군요
<autowiz_> 제 친구 한명도 인도네시아 있는데 비슷하게 덥겠죠?
<sgpark> i have no idea about GMT
<sgpark> yes. i think so your friend might be staying in air condition room.
<autowiz_> 국제표준시라는건대 뭐 그냥 한국이 GMT +9 시간 이고 타일랜드가 GMT +7 시간이니까
<autowiz_> 한국 시간 -2 시간 하면 거기 시간이 된다는 뭐...
<sgpark> bye the way my son wants me to cook korean instant noodle now.
<autowiz_> 조그마한 호텔에서 일하고 있다고 했는데 거긴 무조건 에어컨 있다고 했었던거 같네요.
<sgpark> be back soon
<autowiz_> 예~ 요리 잘 하세요
<autowiz_> 아~~ 쿠다
<sgpark> i'm back
<sgpark> i'm going to seach how to set up hangul input system for ubuntu
<autowiz_> welcome back.
<sgpark> i used using debian linux long time ago
<razGon_UNT> sgpark:what version is your ubuntu?
<autowiz_> 우분투가 데비안베이스로 만들어 졌다는것도 아시겠군요...
<sgpark> 10.41
<razGon_UNT> sgpark: 아. 그러면 좌측 상단에 메뉴있죠?
<razGon_UNT> 설정메뉴로 가서 언어지원 누르시면 거의 자동적으로 해줍니다
<sgpark> i did that already. but it only said that korean langugae is already installed.
<sgpark> but i couldn't find any imput method such as nabi
<razGon_UNT> 아 어렵지만. 터미널에서 nabi라고 입력해보세요
<sgpark> ok. i will try that.
<razGon_UNT> 아니.. 어려운건 저구요.^^;;
<razGon_UNT> 조금 꼬인 부분.
<autowiz_> 나비 처음 키면 재부팅 하던가 xwindows 를 재시동 하던가 했었던거 같은데 말이지요
<razGon_UNT> 언어지원을 보시면 메뉴가 한글로 바뀌지 않나요?
<razGon_UNT> Markers: 오우... marker in SEOUL!?
<Markers> 안녕하세요 넹?
<sgpark> maybe. i'm using ubuntu from usb ??
<razGon_UNT> U ar in SO!
<autowiz_> 아... 갑자기 럼 이 땡기는 저녁이 되어버렸군요...
<sgpark> reboot
<razGon_UNT> ^^;;
<razGon_UNT> dz
<razGon_UNT> ok
<autowiz_> live usb 라면 재부팅 하면 전부 원점으로 돌아갈텐데 말이지요
<autowiz_> 요즘은 live 말고 usb 에 설치하는게 더 유행인건지도...
<Markers> 전 지금 대전인데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 건담 로봇 "대전" ... -_-;;
<Markers> ㄷㄷㄷ;
<Markers> 아 네이버 해킹당하고 나서 후폭풍이 엄청 크네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 저 아는 어떤 여조교는 네이트온으로 야사가 뿌려져서
<autowiz_> 한 일주일동안 네이트온을 안들어오던군요
<Markers> ;;
<Markers> 아 이거 진짜 무엇때문인지 알수가 없네요
<autowiz_> 대부분 암호가 대입하기 쉽거나
<autowiz_> 다른 사이트랑 같아서 일 거에요
<autowiz_> 그 두가지가 아니라면 내부자 소행 두둥~~
<Markers> 지금 봐선 내부자 소행은 전혀 아닌거 같고..
<Markers> 피해 입은게 카페에다가 성인글 막 이런거 올렸졋다고 햇으니
<Markers> 그 목적으로 한 사람들이란 얘긴데.. 어떻게 제 비번 알아내서 햇다는거니;
<autowiz_> 가입된 카페 전부 조회해서 글 삭제라도 해야할지도...
<Markers> 특별히 이상한 프로그램을 쓰거나 하지도 않았는데 정말;;
<Markers> 카페 일단
<Markers> 제가 주로 활동했던 사이트 위주로 글을 올렸더라구요.;;; 그래서 일단 다 강퇴당했고...
<Markers> 그 사실 바로 알자마자 바로 다른카페 조회햇더니 글 올라가 잇는거 얼른 지웠고...
<Markers> 진짜 도대체 무엇때문인지 알수가 없네요
<autowiz_> http://cafeptthumb2.phinf.naver.net/20120111_71/xxrayxx_1326275624600wDTn8_jpg/img_2812_xxrayxx.jpg?type=w740
<Markers> 회사에서 윈도 xp 인 pc 쓰고 있는데 그게 제일 의심스러운데..
<autowiz_> 박카디가 하면에서 떠나질 않는 후루릅
<Markers> 사이트링크 거신거 안뜨네요
<autowiz_> 네이버가 막나보네요
<autowiz_> http://cafe.naver.com/ibartender/40970
<autowiz_> 설마...
<autowiz_> 에라이 네이버들...
<autowiz_> 리버 따로 뿌려주는 수단을 만들던가 해야지
<Markers> ??
<autowiz_> 리버 -> 리퍼
<autowiz_> 카페 내부 글의경우
<autowiz_> 네이버에서 검색해서 들어가면 들어가는데
<autowiz_> 링크로 직접 접속하면 가입해야 보인다고 막아버리니...
<Markers> 공개글 아닌이상은 다 그렇져
<autowiz_> 그게 은근지 좀 짜증난다는 말이지요
<autowiz_> 즐겨찾기 하는 당시에는 네이버에서 찾아서 즐겨찾기 거는데 나중에 볼려고 하면 안보이니
<Markers> 아오 평소 유용하게 보던 카페 지기들에게 메일 보내고 그랫는데 아무 대답도 없고 진짜 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> http://cafeblog.search.naver.com/search.naver?where=article&query=%EB%9F%BC%20%EC%A2%85%EB%A5%98%20%EB%AA%87%EC%A0%90%20%EC%82%AC%EC%A7%84%20%EC%98%AC%EB%A6%BD%EB%8B%88%EB%8B%A4.&cafe_url=ibartender&sm=tab_crs&ie=utf8
<Markers> 근데 머 때문에 링크를 거시는건가요?
<autowiz_> 처음엔 그냥 제가좋아하는 술병하나 사진이 보여서 외로운마음에 같이 보고 싶어서 링크를 올렸는데
<autowiz_> 자꾸만 네이버가 막으니 될때까지라는 오기가...
<autowiz_> T.T 흑흑흑
<autowiz_> 아쿠다... 같이 술한잔 하자꾸나...
<razGon_UNT> Markers: 혹시 요즘 많이 바쁜가요?
<Markers> 왜 그러신가요 'ㅅ'?
<razGon_UNT> 실은 워드프레스로 홈피를 3개 만들려고 하니 넘 부족한게 많아서요.
<razGon_UNT> 좋은 사이트나 자료 아시나 해서요.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  워드프레스 제대로 파기 책 나왔ㅇ요. 그거 보세염.
<Markers> 'ㅅ'?
<razGon_UNT> 그거 괜찮은가요?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  안봐서 잘 모르겠어요. 인터넷 검색해보면 평이 대충 어떤지 알 수 있을 것 같아요.
<autowiz_> 오라클 undo 테이블 스페이스 풀나면 어떤 증상이 일어나나요?
<Markers> 아;;; 저도 아는 게 없는데 ㅎㅎ;
<autowiz_> 밤중에 갑자기 아흑
<razGon_UNT> 같이 공부해요.ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 네에 ㅎㅎ;; 머 일단 저는 해킹 당하고 후수습이 먼저라 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 워드프레스 웹사이트에 플러긴 서치 하는 곳 없나요?
<razGon_UNT> 전체적으로 많이 어렵다는 평이군요.
<razGon_UNT> DarkCircle: 그런가요?^^;;
<razGon_UNT> 제가 거의 젠뱅이라서..
<DarkCircle> 기본 틀을 바꾸는건 드루팔하고 비슷할거 같은데 ...
<razGon_UNT> 컴제작하는데 6개월. 제작해서 독립호스팅하는게 1년 걸렷죠. 그게 개념을 잡는 과정이였고.
<DarkCircle> 잘 모르겠네요 핥아보기만 해서 (...)
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : ..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 워드프레스...
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 느리던데 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_UNT> 기본지식이 부족해서 테마를 받기 편하다는 점. 그리고 느낀건 XE보다는 간단한 설정같고, TC보다는 오류가 적게나는 거 같아서요.
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그러고보니
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 텍큐
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 쓰는사람 이제 거의 없네
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  워프는 대세입니다.
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  세계적으로도 말이죠.
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 구려요
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 미치도록
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ...
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 장점
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 엄청난 디자인 및 플러그인 숫자
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 조잡한 것이 아니라
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 다 좋다
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 탬플릿 구조라서 안정적이다
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 유료 디자인도 어마어마하다
<DarkCircle> 템플릿 구조라서 미친듯이 복잡할듯?
<DarkCircle> 템플릿끼리 엉키고 엉키고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 공개된 탬플릿이라서
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 안정적임
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 다른것은 자체고
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  뭐가 구린건가요
<DarkCircle> 그렇군요 -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 속도
<razGon_UNT> TC는 설정에 대한 자유도가 적은 대신에 나름 괜찮은 위력을 보여주죠. 근데... 문제는 데이타 베이스에서 장악하는게.. 영...
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 구조
<DarkCircle> 드루팔은 그냥 갖다 붙이면 지가 막 붙는데 =3
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 드루팔보다는
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 좋음
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 우리 회사 블로그
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 워드프래스로
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 쓰고 있어서
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  호오
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 플러그인 설치등 -_- 좀 문제가 잇음
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  경험이 있으시군요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  서울시는
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 초보자에게는 참 좋음
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  워프 기반이던데요
<DarkCircle> 디자인쪽에서 좋은가요?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  서울시홈페이지 ㅇㅇ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그런 사이트는
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 머
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 서버 빵빵하지
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 할만함
<DarkCircle> 드루팔 디자인은 아주 안습 ... 그건 인정 -_-; 근데 구조는 모르겠네요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 워드프래스 또다른 장점은
<DarkCircle> 드루팔이 아마 붙였다 뗐다 하는건 훨씬 더 단순할텐데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 엄청난 수의 개발자들
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 드루팔을 안해봐서
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 여하튼 (끄덕)
<DarkCircle> 워드프레스도 막 포럼 붙이면 포럼 되고 위키 붙이면 위키 되죠?
<DarkCircle> (안될리는 없을듯...)
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 네
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : sns도 되고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 쇼핑몰도 되고
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<DarkCircle> 요새 하도 뭐 .. 기냥 =3
<DarkCircle> 굇수가 너무 많아서 - -;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 발꼬락을 찍을데가 없어요 (먼산)
<bridgebot> June : 음... 쌩뚱맞지만... '바람의 검심' 실사버전이 다음달 25일 일본에서 개봉을 하는데요, 얼마전에 2분짜리 full trailer 가 공개되었군요.
<bridgebot> June : 영상은 http://youtu.be/YfAbP-HfHb4
<razGon_UNT> DarkCircle: 실은 제가 워드프레스를 선택한 이유가 저기에도 있습니다. 범용성이 좋다는 점이죠.
<razGon_UNT> 제가 관리해야 할 사이트가 3개인데. 그게 각기 달리하려고 했는데 힘들더군요, 그래서 범용성이 강한놈 하나로 밀려구요.
<DarkCircle> 범용성은 음 드루팔도 좋긴 한데 음 취존의 레벨이죠 (..)
<razGon_UNT> 드루팔을 대신해서 나온놈이랄까요...
<razGon_UNT> 박지성을 대신하는 가카와?
<razGon_UNT> 뭐 이런식이겠죠.
<razGon_UNT> 송진우를 대신하는 류현진. 뭐 이런식이겠죠.
<razGon_UNT> 쇼미더머니 봤는데.. 흠... 엠씨스나이퍼 좋은 멤버 잡았네요..ㅎ
<razGon_UNT> 흥행을 성공하는 방법을 알아...ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_UNT> 더블케이도..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_UNT> 손승연 노래 잘부르네요... 얼굴과 달라.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 쇼미더머니에 DJ Wreckx 는 안나오나요?
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<razGon_UNT> 아우...
<razGon_UNT> 우리의 가리온 형님들은 한계를 드러내시는듯. 그리고 여자 멤버 별루인데..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 워드프레스
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 오래오래 갈꺼에요
<razGon_UNT> 저도 가리온 좋아하거든요.
<DarkCircle> 가리온이 MP Hiphop 프로젝트 할때 제대로 간지였는데
<razGon_UNT> 그럼요... 류현진이라니깐요...
<razGon_UNT> 저는 아직도 옛이야기 들으면 바로 나옵니다. respect!
<razGon_UNT> DJ JU가 탈퇴한게 안타까운.
<DarkCircle> 이거슨~ 예에에에~ㅅ날 (휘휘휙~ 휘끼~) ...
<razGon_UNT> 정말 가리온의 비트를 잘살리는
<razGon_UNT> 옛이야기의 멋진 그루브를 만들어 주던 가수.
<razGon_UNT> 채영이 이번에 나온건 좋은데... 애니가 너무 흑인형으로 갔음.
<DarkCircle> 하느님이 토우셨나퐈~ 그렇게 뒤! 제이! 가 되고싶던 파램~ ..
<razGon_UNT> 솔직히 너무 마이너 가수였음...
<razGon_UNT> 더블케이는 유성은, 주석은 장재인, 엠씨스나이퍼는 손승연.... 근데 가리온 형님은 채영...쩝...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_UNT> 엠씨 메타 정말 멋진데...
<razGon_UNT> 프리스타일로 그렇게 못하는데.
<razGon_UNT> 역시 우리나라는 보싸노바는 안되.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_UNT> 듣기는 저게 더 좋은데 말이죠.
<DarkCircle> 우리나라는 라틴 펑크나 이런게 좀 되죠 (먼산) 알엔비나 보사노바이런건 무지 어려워서 리듬타기도 힘들고 (...)
<razGon_UNT> 우리나라 힘합은 달려야 된다고 생각햇는데. 이렇게 묵묵히 듣는게 좋은데. 덕분에 적은 금액 나왔죠.
<razGon_UNT> 채영 나왔으면, 그날이후 나와야 하는데.
<razGon_UNT> 제가 가리온의 유행타지 않는 곡이 있다면 옛이야기. 그날이후. 자장가-리믹스버전.
<razGon_UNT> 무투.
<razGon_UNT> 그리고 없음... 솔직히... 물론 1집은 마스터 피스.
<razGon_UNT> 하지만 피쳐링한것중에 명작이 많죠.
<razGon_UNT> 특히 엠씨메타...
<razGon_UNT> 무까끼 하이. ㅋㅋㅋ 정말 멋졋음.
<razGon_UNT> 잠시만요.
<razGon_web> 역시 웹으로 접속해야..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 저쪽에서 이야기 하면 불안불안.ㅎ
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<razGon_web> 새벽2시네요.
<razGon_web> 아.. 이시간이 아까워요.ㅠ
<razGon_web> 내일이면 일요일. 모레면 월요일...ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : ㅎㅎ 그래도 새롭게 시작하는 마음이 들지않나요
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 월요일인데용
<razGon_web> 전쟁터로 가기가 싫어요.
<razGon_web> 살기 위해서 달리는 그곳...
<razGon_web> 요즘은 특히 그래요.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 지하철요??
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 만원 지하철인가..
<razGon_web> 아니요... 직장요.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 아.. 전또 직장 가기위해서
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 사람많은 지하철 말씀하시는줄 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 저는 요. 2평되는 방에 하루종일 갇혀있습니다.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 개인 사무실인가요?
<razGon_web> 우울증 생길지경.
<razGon_web> 진료실요.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 아... 의사신가봅니당
<razGon_web> 의사가 싫은 의사입니다.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 의사라면 진료 하시는 곳이 어느 쪽이신가요??
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아오;
<razGon_web> 광주요.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 아녀 그..
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 진료과목이라고 해야되낭
<razGon_web> 가정의학과요.
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 2시네;
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 아항..
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 집에 가고 싶다....
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 가정의학과는
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 그냥 뭐.. 배아플때나 머리아플떄
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 그런건가..
<razGon_web> 올포지션입니다. 내과쪽은. 이종격투기라고 보면 됩니다.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 아하
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 큰 병원에서 근무하시는??
<razGon_web> 근데 저는 거기서 특화시킨게. 근골격질환으로 특화되었죠.
<razGon_web> 아니요. 개원의에요.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 아 그렇군여
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 그 병원은 수술도 하나요?
<razGon_web> 정형외과와 다른 부분입니다.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 그렇군여..
<razGon_web> 진료 내용은 재활의학과와 내과와 합친듯한 .
<razGon_web> 가정의학과는 어디를 보느냐 보다는 포지션에 맞춰진 진료 과목입니다.
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !날씨 서울
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 지금 밖에 비오나요?
<razGon_web> 응급의학과가 대표적인 예죠.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 힘든일 하시는군요.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 부산은 비오네요
<razGon_web> 그렇게 힘들지는.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 응급 의학과는
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 부산 이시군요...
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 응급차 타고 오신분들 ??
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 서울 비오나;
<razGon_web> 광주는 비가 많이 오다가 지금은 조금 덜해졋습니다.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 네.. 전 부산 엄청 비가 오는..
<razGon_web> 아니요. 응급의학과는 응급실에 특화된 진료과목이죠.
<razGon_web> 내과내 외과네 정형외과네가 아니라.
<razGon_web> 설명하기 어려운 부분이 잇네요.^^;
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 아하
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 그냥 응급실과 비슷한건가요?
<razGon_web> 응급실은 응급환자를 보는 곳이고요. 응급의학과는 응급실에 특화된 진료과입니다.
<hahaha_> 그럼 응급환자도 잘 진료 하실수 있으신건가요?
<razGon_web> 대학병원가면 인턴들이 있지만, 생명이 진짜 위급한 경우는 응급의학과에서 담당을 하죠. 그리고 어느 정도 넘기면 내과나 외과등의 전문과로 이관합니다.
<razGon_web> 조금 다른 개념입니다.
<razGon_web> 응급실에 복통으로 왔다고 합시다.
<hahaha_> 아. 그렇군여..
<razGon_web> 근데 그게 수술을 할질환인가 아닌가에 따라 외과냐 혹은 내과냐로 나뉘고 나이가 어리면 소아과 여성인경우 산부인과도 포함되겠죠.
<razGon_web> 그런부분에 대한 판단이전에 일정한 진료를 보고 난뒤에 입원등의 각과의 전문적인 처치과 필요한 과와 연결해주는 게 응급의학과입니다.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 아.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 그런 판단은 응급의학과 의사분들이 하는건가요?
<razGon_web> 응급의학과의 필드가 응급실이라면 가정의학과의 필드는 외래입니다.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 아니면 외과나 내과 의사 분들이 하시는건가요?
<razGon_web> 예 응급의학과에서 하지요.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 그럼 먼저 응급의학과로 먼저 갔다가
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 외과 내과 이런부분으로 나눠지는건가요?
<razGon_web> 예 권한의 문제입니다. 일종의 버퍼링을 해줌으로써 진료인력배분의 효율을 높이는 거죠.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 아.. 그렇군여
<razGon_web> 야구로 치면 마무리투수.
<razGon_web> 일단 급한불끄는게 응급의학과라면
<razGon_web> 아니 비유가 잘못되었군요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 가정의학과는 박지성이나 오셔같은 멀티 플레이어 같은 거라고 보시면 됩니다.
<razGon_web> 단 필드는 외래에 기반했다는 점이죠.
<razGon_web> 솔직히 지금과 같은 의료 환경은 전문과는 의미없습니다.
<razGon_web> 아이러니컬하게 말이죠.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 흐음..
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 복잡하군요
<razGon_web> 종합병원은 전문의 전문가를 더욱더 수요를 원하지만, 이상하게 일반의원들 다보면 일반진료뿐만 아니라 레이저, 피부미용 이런것을 하는게 많이 보일겁니다.
<razGon_web> 솔직히 종합병원에서 전문의의 수련 과정이라는게 개원과정에 필요없는게 거의 반이상입니다.
<razGon_web> 아... 이런이야기 하면 복잡해지는데....뭐 일단 입을 열었으니.....넋두리 같아도 그려려니 해주세요^^;
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 아뇨.. 많은것 알아가네용
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 근데 일반의원에도 레이저나 피부미용 하는것은
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 처음 아는 사실이네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 둘러보세요. 레이저 한두개씩은 잇습니다. 물론 종류가 조금 다르긴하지만요.
<razGon_web> 우리나라 처럼 의사보기 쉬운 나라 없습니다.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 흐음... 그렇군여
<razGon_web> 근데 문제는 응급실에서 빨리 안봐준다고 그런분들 많은데.
<razGon_web> 인력을 늘릴수가 없어요.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 인력이 없는건가여?
<razGon_web> 예 대학병원 응급실은 박터지죠.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 인턴 업무 보는 사람들을 더 모집하면 되지 않으려나요?
<razGon_web> 의사 간호사 인력을 늘릴수 없습니다.
<razGon_web> 그게 말처럼 쉽나요?
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 요샌.. 경쟁률이 엄청 나지 않나요?
<razGon_web> 인턴은 레지던트도 해야 되는데. 그런 인원까지 책임을 져야 되죠.
<razGon_web> 별루요.
<razGon_web> 어짜피 의대졸업생은 정해져 있잖아요.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 그렇군여..
<razGon_web> 문제는 병원에서 더 못뽑죠. 남는 장사가 아니니.
<razGon_web> 돈많이 번다고 하지만, 글쎄요... 의료의 경제적인 성향상 . 빈도가 낮아도 유지해야 하죠.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 흐음..
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 전문직이고
<razGon_web> 오늘 환자가 10명 왔는데. 외과가 5명이지만, 담날은 내과가 6-7명올수도 있고.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 그래서 만들기가 어렵죠.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 뭐 IT 도 마찬가지..
<razGon_web> 그러려면 모두 당직새워야 하는데. 그러려면 거기에 대한 비용을 다 부담해도. 의료수가가 낮아서 안됩니다.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 그럼 의사를 모집해도 결국 병원에서 돈이 없다는 말이군요?
<razGon_web> 우리나라 진료의 수준은 세계적으로 높은 편인데. 그에 상응하는 비용이 안되게 구조적으로 되어있어서 유지가 안됩니다.
<razGon_web> 오히려 자칫하면 적자라서...
<razGon_web> 그래서 병원 장례식장이 그렇게 바가지를 씌우는 이유가 그런이유입니다.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 흠....
<razGon_web> 병원밥이 맛없는 이유가 그렇구요. 병실이 1인실이 많이 남는 이유가 그렇구요.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 쩝....
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 근데 얼핏 기사로 본적이있는데
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 병원에서 장례식장 운영하는거도 불법이 있다고 하더라고여.
<razGon_web> 자... 컴퓨터로 보면요.  듀얼코어 나와서 최소 400W파워가 필요한데.
<razGon_web> 예전과 비슷한 300W로 파워를 받쳐놓는다면......
<razGon_web> 둘중의 하나를 시스템유지를 위해 선택해야 합니다. 1. 파워증가 아니면 2. 다운그레이드.
<razGon_web> 현재 대한민국 의료는 2번의 선택으로 가려합니다.
<razGon_web> 솔직히 최근 회자된 포괄수가제는요. 하는 나라들을 보면 영국, 독일, 호주, 프랑스 입니다.
<razGon_web> 이런 나라는 나라에서 병원세우고 운영하는데 돈을 보태주고요. 의대생 육성때부터 나랏돈이 들어갑니다.
<razGon_web> 나라에서 의사를 육성한다고 보시면 되죠.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 흐음..
<razGon_web> 그래서 의사에게 관여를 할수 잇습니다. 이렇게 저렇게 해라. 하고요.
<razGon_web> 근데 우리나라는 글쎄요..... 우리나라 의료의 90%는 민간의료입니다.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 나라에서 육성하는게 많이 없다는 말씀인가여?
<razGon_web> 구조적으로는 미국식으로 만들어 놓구 포괄수가제로 콘트롤 하는 건.글쎄요.
<razGon_web> 거의~~~ 없다고 보면 되죠.
<razGon_web> 국가 바이오산업 같은 거에서 연구비 투자 받은거 빼고요.
<razGon_web> 우리나라 최고의 병원은 어디인지 아십니까?
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 음..
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 순천향병원이나
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 서울대병원 이런쪽?? 밖에 모르네요 전..
<razGon_web> 한남동 사시는 군요.^^;
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 아뇨 ㅎ
<razGon_web> 제가 의대 들어올때즈음 한 15년전은 서울대병원인데요.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 전 부산 살구용
<razGon_web> 지금은 아산병원입니다.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 순천향은 그냥 들어본 병원이에용
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 아.. 아산병원
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 들어본적 있는거 같네요
<razGon_web> 그만큼 민간의료의 급성장과 그차이가 보이는 겁니다.
<razGon_web> 현대 아산재단 소유
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 아산병원이 제일 좋군요 그럼..
<razGon_web> 연구 규모나 병원규모.
<razGon_web> 좋다라기 보다는 퍼포먼스가 나온다는 말이죠.
<razGon_web> 각병원마다 히어로가 잇어서 딱 어디라고 말하기 힘듭니다.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 흠..
<razGon_web> 예를 들면 여의도 성모병원은 백혈병분야에서 동양최고입니다.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 그 분야마다 최고 병원은 다 다르군요..
<razGon_web> 하지만 병원자체는 거기서 거기죠.ㅎ
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 쩝.. 그래도 딱히 정하자면 아산 병원이군요?
<razGon_web> 천안순천향 병원... 일반 지역대학병원입니다. 순천향 병원에서 2군병원인데. 그라목손이라는 맹독성 제초제 해독전문입니다.
<razGon_web> 그게 그거랑 조금 다릅니다....^^;
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 아아..
<razGon_web> 우리나라의 1등주의가 잘못만들어 낸 사고의 결과.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 그라목손...
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 그라목손은
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흐흐
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 세숟가락 마시면
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 전에 누가 통계를 냈는데
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 치사율이 90 퍼센트라고 들었어요
<razGon_web> 솔직히 혈압약 타러 굳이 아산병원갈수 없죠.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 그런걸 아직까지 판다니..
<razGon_web> 20ml부터 치사량입니다.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 아 그런가요?
<razGon_web> 근데 이거 없으면 농사가 안된다고 합니다.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 그라목손은 피부에 닿여도 위험하다던데..
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 15년차 의사와 5년차 의사의 완치율을 비교해봤다고 합니다.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 역시 베테랑인 15년차 의사가
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 완치율이 더 높지 않으련가요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 5년차가 두배 더 높았다고 합니다.
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 헐..
<razGon_web> 비슷해요.. 오히려...
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 두배는 제대로된 표현이 아닌거 같군요 정정하면
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 오년차가 높다 입니다 여튼
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 이유는
<razGon_web> 그럴수 있겟군요.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 실무에 있으면서 공부를 할 시간이 없다고 하네요.
<razGon_web> 최신업데이터.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 그렇쵸.
<razGon_web> 실제로는 다르죠.
<razGon_web> 의사들 나이 50되도 공부하는 의사들 많이 잇습니다.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 그렇쵸.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 이건 그냥 경향을 이야기하는거예요.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 수백명씩 데이터를 뽑아봤더니 그러더라는거죠.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 일부 개인이 아니라
<razGon_web> 저도 육아때문에 힘들기는 합니다만. 일년에 5번이상은 교육받으러 서울갑니다.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 그리고 최근에 비슷한 예를 들었는데
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 뭐더라 허리수술하는 병원인데
<razGon_web> 우리나라라면 bias가 잇습니다.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 우리들인가
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 뭐 여튼 거기서
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 누군가 자기 어머니 수술을 받았는데
<razGon_web> 우리들병원.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 거기서 제일 잘한다는 분에게 받았는데
<razGon_web> 장사꾼병원.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 안낫고 문제가 있더랍니다.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 2번인가 했는데 안나아서
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 뭐 그냥 저냥 하고 있는데
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 어떤 모임에
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 우리들 병원 전산실 관리자가 참석을 했답니다.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 그래서 문의했더니..
<razGon_web> 거기 솔직히. 잘하기는 하는데. 너무 허리쪽으로만 몰아가죠.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 컴플레인 비율 리스트를 보여줬는데
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 비율 + 횟수
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 잘한다고 알려진 사람들이 오히려 높더랍니다.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 신입이 더 적다는..
<razGon_web> 그게.... bias있습니다.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 신입 -> 경력이 작은 사람들
<razGon_web> 잘한다는 사람들은 기본이 난이도가 잇는 환자들이 가죠.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 아 그렇군요.
<razGon_web> 예를 들면 광주에서 저에게 봐서 수술받으세요. 라고 해서 고민끝에 가시는 분들이 그분을 뵙죠.
<razGon_web> 전국에서 모인 고치기 힘든환자들만 보는 거죠.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<razGon_web> 신입은 레벨1. 그런분들은 인페르노부터.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 역시 컴퓨터 사고다보니..
<bridgebot> darjeeling : =3
<razGon_web> 그리고 위의 15년차와 5년차의 차이는.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쩝
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 포괄수과제라 참 말안 되는거죠
<razGon_web> 특히 의사5년차는 시점이 전문의 시험볼때입니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 병원 적자면 돈 보태주거나하는것도 아닌 나라에서 저래버리면
<razGon_web> 공부 졸라해서 머리에 지식이 꽉차있는 상태인데.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 품질은 바닥으로 가란거죠
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 아
<razGon_web> 중국산 타블렛처럼 될겁니다.ㅎ
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 이야기가 너무 길어졌군요. ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이용하는 고객 입장에서 이런소리 할정도의 잉여재도를 왜 하는지 불명
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 전 이만 자러 가겠습니다..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자기 돈 적게 드는데도 투덜될정도면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 실재 하는 입장에선 참 난해할듯
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<razGon_web> 주무세요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고 그 비용보니
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 참 애매한게
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저 비용으로 유지할려면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 재료값이라도 깍아야할 판국
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 그런거 제외된 병원을 운영해도 될꺼 같긴한데..
<razGon_web> 근데 여론은 의사들이 지네들 이익때문이라고 몰아가죠.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 포괄수과제 해놓고 비용 비싸게 하면 말도 안 해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 수술비 저렇게해두면 보험 더해봤자 하아...
<razGon_web> 그런거 제외된병원 지으려 하죠. 송도에.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 바보들뿐이니까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 나중에 자기들이 수술하면서 재료값 싼 재료 써서 피봐야 정신차릴듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저런넘들은 말이 안 통해요
<razGon_web> 솔직히 그거 은근히 사보험과 상관있다는 거 아세요?
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 사보험 상품이 나오겠죠.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그 쓰는만큼 내는 보험종류요?
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 사회안전망 측면에서는
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 찬성이긴한데
<razGon_web> 포괄수가제 되면 질환별로 나오는 금액이 정해져있어서 사보험은 정해진 금액만 부과합니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 헐?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 제 놋북2호 (아니 3호인가)?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쓸려고보니 갑자기 꺼져있음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자 이제 남은건 해킨이랑 안드로이드일려나
<razGon_web> 지금은 질환에 따라서 경중에 따라서 차이가 생기는데.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 리눅+윈 멀티부트죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 경중도 있지만
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 말하고보면 권리를 뻇는거에요
<razGon_web> 그때가 되면 그냥 그가격만 인정하고 내주면 되죠.
<razGon_web> 사보험사는 좋죠.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 사회 빈부차 타령 할지 몰라도 돈 많아서 좋은걸 받는건
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 별수 없는거고, 권리인데, 이젠 선택권도 없죠
<razGon_web> 그리고 송도에 영리병원지으려하는데. 이거 영리병원 되면 ....ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 근데
<razGon_web> 엠비는 테러 당할 겁니다.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 참 그놈의 포괄수가때문에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 말하고보면 이번 제도가 더 빈부격차 보여줄껍니다
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 기형적인 상품들이 생기는거죠.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이제 돈 많으면 그런데 가던지 해외가겠죠
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 예를 들어서
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 출산하면
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 얼마 안들어요.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 근데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 돈 많으면 싸구려재료 쓰는줄 알면서 안 가겠죠
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 산후조리비용이 듭니다.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 그리고 그걸 올려버림..
<bridgebot> darjeeling : -.-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 참 어이없는 넘들이 행정을 다 해요
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<razGon_web> 솔직히 지금 정부는 보건 복지부라고 하죠. 거기서 돈받으면 복지쪽으로 다 들이 붓죠.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 탁상행정만 하는 바보들땜에 참 최근 삽질중이죠
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 어이없다기보단 선택의 문제죠.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아뇨 그런 선택의 문제가 아니라
<razGon_web> 보건은 민간에게 맞기면 되고 자기네는 생색내기만 하면 되니깐요.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 절차나 뭐 이런건 문제가 있겠지만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 제도를 재정할떄 현실성 고려하는지 불명이니까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이넘들은 현실적인 부분 고려해서 만드는지 불명
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 국토해양부 뭐 만들려고했는지 아세요?
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 아 그건 잘못된게 많쵸.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 그리고 대부분의 제도는..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전선 이용료요
<bridgebot> darjeeling : "의도는 좋았다" 가 정말 만습니다.
<razGon_web> 최근 보복부장관이 복지계인사라는 것만 아시면 됩니다. 최근 임채민 장관은 경제쪽인데 뭥미?
<razGon_web> 의도만 좋았다죠.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 예를 들어서
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 그쵸
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 소프트웨어 개발자 경력관리제도의 경우
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 제값 받게 해주려는 .. 몇몇 오래된 개발자들의 항변으로 만들어진건데
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 자기들 관리하게 편하려고 삽질해놔서..
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 다들 불만이죠.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전선 이용료 참 어이없음
<razGon_web> 지금 현정부는 문제를 없애기 위해 타협을 위한 방안을 내려는게 아니라 그 부분을 아예막아놓아서 더이상 발전이 없는 허무한 상태로 만들어 놓죠.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전선 새로 개설할때마다 신고재 + 길이당 이용료 내래요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 미친걸까요;
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 전선이요?
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 전기선?
<razGon_web> 미치지 않고서야...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 참고로 최근 기준 평균 무언가 행정 신청하면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 허가까지 최소 2주는 걸립니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아뇨
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 모든 전봇대를 지나는 선요
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 통신선?
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 아
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 데이터선을 포함해서 전부 다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 장난치는걸까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 현실화되면 이렇게 되요
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 그건 이용료가 포함된거 아닌가요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 인터넷 신청할려고 전화
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네 고객님 허가 받아야하니 2주~1달만 기다려주세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고 거리가 ~km니 개설료가 ~원입니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 별도 청구됩ㄴ디
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이러겠죠(...)
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 원래 전선 이용료에
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 전주 이용료가 있는데요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니 개설때는 넘어가더라도 해지떄 어쩌라고요?
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 전선이용료라고 하는지는 모르겠는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 인터넷이나 전화 끈을려고하는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 신고제면 철거전에 신고해야함
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 해지해주세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네 1달후에 철거해드릴게요
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (당연히 그동안 통신 이용가능하니 요금 나옴)
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 좀 뭔가 잘못 아시는거 같은데
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 통신선로는..
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 보통 집앞의 전주에서 멀티플렉서로 내려옵니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 신고재로 바꾸면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 설치/철거/유지보수시 무조건 다 허가받아야함
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 멀티에서 가닥 따내는것도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 제거하는것도 허가 있어야함
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그런식으로 해버리면 대체 무슨 일이 돌아간다고요
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠 그건 좀 무리인거 같은데 -_-;;;;
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 그리고 그건
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거기에 하루에도 몇만건은 되는넘을 일일히 허가제로 하면 누가 그거 다 심사해요
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 대부분 한전꺼라서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 처리 기간은 얼마 걸릴까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고 요금 받을 권리 없어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 사유는 간단해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 통신사 + 한전등이 이미 정액제로 매년 돈 내고있어요(유지보수비)
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 돈 내고 있는데 ㅇ번엔 이용자에게서 또 내란거겠죠 (설마 회사가 신규 개설비 다 내줄까요?)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거기에 인구 비밀집 지역은 어쩌라고요
<bridgebot> darjeeling : SCV곰: 너에게 바톤을 넘기고 난 자러 간다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 예를 들어 저쪽 산간쯤에 몇km끌어야하는경우
<bridgebot> darjeeling : =3
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 슝
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 나도 잘꺼다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 신규 개설비 꽤 나오겠죠(...)
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : Darkness-Angel 기본적으로
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 안해줌
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 해본 결과 -_- 5천에서 1억 달라고 했음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네 결국 통과못했죠
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 할인해서
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 50집 계약 하면 그냥 해줌
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 할리도 만무하지만 (애초에 그 많은걸 다 심사해서 허가한다는게 말도 안 되니)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 50집요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 인구 비밀집 지역
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 뉴스상 내용은
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 마을 하나 다 합쳐도 50집 안 되요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 좀 다른 내용임
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그녕 신경쓰지 않아도 됨
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 50집이면; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어차피 통과못할부분이니 신경 안 써요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 다른 내용이여서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저거 통과시켜주는 정신나간넘은 없겠죠 (...)
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 통과되도
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 일반적으로 상관 없음
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;;;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 기본을 잘못 아시고 있어서
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 저두 일단 잠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전 잘려니 경매질중이라서;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 시스템이 참 귀찮은
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 15분 이하일때 누군가 입찰하면 자동으로 남은시간 15분 (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이론상 무한 입질하면 시간 무한대(...)
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 3개 경쟁중인데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 한개 200초 끈었고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 두개는 11분 (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 열심히 싸우는중이죠;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아아 지그 자면 3시간도 못 자는데; 쩝
<DarkCircle> 냠 ...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : No    나머지    가격
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (입찰가)    Item    Bids    입찰자    출품자
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 7038    164초
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭐 대충 이런구조에요
<DarkCircle> 아까 저 두분들 말씀 요지가 뭐냐면 단독주택있는 동네 같은 경우는 개인이 돈을 때려박지 않은 이상 몇가구 이상의 전용선 설치 동의가 없으면 통신 회선을 끌어오는게 쉽지가 않다는 얘긴데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭔가 보이길래 집으니
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 시스코 스위치 시세좀 아시는분?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 1만원 지페
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아아 왜 굴러다니고있지;
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 움드드움드 : ?
<DarkCircle> <- 시스코를 세스코로 본 1인
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지난번에 집어넣는거 까먹은듯;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아 다즐옹 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 스위치라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 중고가는 몰라요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 새건 걍 검색해보세요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : WS-C4507R+E　　　　　Catalyst4500E 7 slot chassis for 48Gbps/slot
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : WS-X45-SUP7L-E　　　　Catalyst 4500 E-Series Supervisor 7L-E 520Gbps
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : WS-X4548-GB-RJ45　　　Catalyst 4500 Enhanced 48-Port 10/100/1000 Base-T (RJ-45)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : S45EUK9-33-1511SG　　CAT4500e SUP7-E/SUP7L-E Universal Crypto Image
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : PWR-C45-2800ACV　　　Catalyst 4500 2800W AC Power Supply (Data and PoE)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : CAB-AC-2800W-EU　　　PWR-C45-2800ACV/2
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : C4500E-IPB　　　　　　　CON-SMBS-C4507R+E
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : Europe Power Cord　　　　Catalyst 4500 2800W AC Power Supply (Data and PoE)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : Paper IP Base License　　SMBS 8X5XNBD Catalyst4500E 7 slot chassis for 48Gbps
<DarkCircle> 움드드움드 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 검색 해서 나올리가;;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 이거 얼마나 나올까요
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 쌍용에 받았는데... 금액이 좀;;; 의심이(...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어디 쓰시는건지;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 무려 520기가급을;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 워낙 싸구려라...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 다들 관심 없는건지 원;
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 굳이 저걸?
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거기에 7슬롯이라니;
<DarkCircle> idc래요 (먼산)
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 2000 언더일거 같은데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그렇게나요???
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아아 idc라면 쓰겠죠
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠..
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 뭐지 지금 4천 받았는데;
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 얼마나 나왔길레?
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : (....)
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 아 모듈갯수다 몇개임?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 엔진하고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 소규모라면 그져 2슬롯에 1기가급 싸구려(?)면 족하니까요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : WS-X4548-GB-RJ45　 이거 하나밖에 안들어가요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 개인규모라면 더 작은 공유기사이즈 스위치도 쓸만한
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 좀 이상한데
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 쌍용말고
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 작은데물어보는게 나을듯..
<DarkCircle> idc라능 (재방송)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아 그래요?;;
<bridgebot> darjeeling : ㅇㅇ
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 그리고
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 그게 있어요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저희가 유지보수 쌍용에 해서.. .그냥 받았는데;
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 납품보증금액
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 그거 빼고
<bridgebot> darjeeling : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아아
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 그럼 후려쳤겠군요.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 저라면 굴립니다.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 휴먼굴림체로 만들어줍니다.
<DarkCircle> 휴...휴먼굴림쳌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....
<DarkCircle> Orz
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 적절 하네여;
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 뭐 유지보수 가율 이런거 생각해서
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 적당히 해도 뭐
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 3000쯤 까지는 괜찬을듯
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 근데
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 이게 델에서 사면 더 싼 경우가 있고
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아 델....
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 뭐 보통 자기돈 아니면 막 쓰니까 그건 알아서..
<bridgebot> darjeeling : =3
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 델에서도 몇개 제품 팜
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그래도 예의상 2대 했는데;; 좀 눈치보여서;
<bridgebot> darjeeling : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 예의상
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 두군데정도에서 견적받고
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 두번정도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 웃기는게 시스코 표준 100%지키는게 아닌데도 하도 많이 쓰다보니 어느순간부터 그넘들게 표준이 되버린
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 굴리면 제 가격 나옵니다.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 그리고 3번정도는 그냥 전화만해도 지리죠
<bridgebot> darjeeling : ..
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그렇군요;; 좋은 노하우를 전수해주시다니;; 감사합니다;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<DarkCircle> ....
<DarkCircle> 불쌍한움드드움드옹 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 보약은 드시라능.
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<DarkCircle> 고자될지도 (먼산)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안주무세요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 채널 썰렁하던데;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 콜라랑 커피 너무 먹어서요 (먼산)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자야죠
<DarkCircle> 목마르다고 한 1리터는 마신듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음? 저랑 인연 없는 애기네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (<-카페인 내성 가까운)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저 박카스 또 엄청 먹고 있는데
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 움드드움드 : 몇군데
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 피로회복제니 기타 카페인 다량 포함 음료 마시고 10분도 안 되서 쿨쿨
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 아 연락처가 없으니 애매하네
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 검색하기 귀찬음
<bridgebot> darjeeling : ..
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : (....)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 장비 주로 어디 받으세요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이런 인간이죠
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 괜찮은데 아시면추천좀...
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 그건 좀 애매해서 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 마지막에 주문한거때매 트러져서 거기랑도 안되고
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 지금은 회사에서 사주니
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 가격을 안보고 주문합니다.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저희도 한두번 받고나면 꼭 사이 틀어져서;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 지금 받을데가 쌍용밖에;;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 너무 조건 좋게 할려면 원래 사이 나빠져요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 사실은 그런 업체랑 사이 좋게 유지해야하는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 같이 술도 마시고 별난리 떨어도 꼭 틀어져요
<razGon_web> 가비아에서 도메인 구입하면 레코드수정 가능한지요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 가비아 아마 dns제공 해줄걸요...
<razGon_web> 그런가요?
<razGon_web> 아 제공 되는 군요.ㅎ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아오 vpn 계속 끊어지네;
<razGon_web> 하나 구입해서 2차 도메인 만들고 구글 메일에 연결해서
<razGon_web> 1타3피하려구요.
<razGon_web> 도메인2개. 메일도메인연결1
<razGon_web> 메일은 구글에 연결
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그렇게 많이들 쓰시죠....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 지금 서버 300대에서 동시에 php 컴파일 하는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 다 사양이 똑같은 서버 인데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 왜 컴파일 종료시간이 다를까요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ......
<razGon_web> 가비아면 가능할까요?
<razGon_web> 제가 처음이고 돈들어서.ㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 가비아 비싸지 않아요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 메가존같은데서 사셔도 부가서비스는 아마 다 똑같을거에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 얼마나 차이가 나는지?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ~10초이내의 차이라면 오차범위에요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 10초 내외면 그냥 신경 안쓰죠;;;
<DarkCircle> 10초는 너무 큰데 =3
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 다즐옹 득남 축하드려요 !!!
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저는 아마 고자가 된게 아닌가 심히 걱정되네요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....
<razGon_web> 메가존 괜찮네요.
<razGon_web> 가격이....net으로 가야 겠네요
<autowiz_> 으미
<autowiz_> 12시10분부터 한 4시간동안 오라클이랑 머리 빠지도록 놀았네요
<autowiz_> 장애나기 직전까지 갔다 왔어요 T.T
<razGon_UNT> 굳모닝!
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 쿨럭
<razGon_UNT> 저 자야 하는데 잠이 안오네요.ㅎ
<autowiz_> 저도 자고 싶은데
<razGon_UNT> 재접할께요
<autowiz_> 하악하악 oracle undo tablespace 의 가용공간이 슬슬 돌아오고 있어요
<autowiz_> 이제 잘 수 있을듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ee;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자야하는데 어쩌다본 굿모닝 애기 나올 수준으로
<autowiz_> 밖에 비 많이 오네요...
<autowiz_> 컴터 시계기는 4:44
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안주무셨어요?
<autowiz_> 얼마전에 영화 포스터르 봤는데 4:44 last day on earth 인데
<autowiz_> 저는 처음에 보고 4 vs 44 이런건줄 알고
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ...
<autowiz_> 4 대 44  때 싸움 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 4시 44분이구나
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : php에서 oci8 붙힐때
<autowiz_> 내일도 하루종일 일해야 하는데 오늘도 장애 처리 갔다 오고 아음...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : phpize로 붙히는게 보통이에요?
<autowiz_> phpize 는 그냥 php 실행해 보는 것일 뿐이잖아
<autowiz_> 아니었나? -_-;;  텨톁
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;
<autowiz_> 사실 오라클이랑 안친해 조낸 배우고 있어...
<autowiz_> 오늘은 영화 화차를 보았어요, 제가 좋아하는 김민희 가 나와서 좋았어요, 오늘의 일기 끝~
<autowiz_> ps 일판이 오래되서 그런지 일판보다, 국내판이 더 재미있었다.
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<razGon_web> 있다 뵈요.
<razGon_web> 저 잡니다.
<autowiz_> 잘 주무세요...
<Seony> 다들 늦게까지 계시는군요...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 늦게랄까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 센거죠 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<autowiz_> 저도 쓰러지듯 좀 자야겠어요 휠릴리~~
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저는 집에 가야겠어요;
#ubuntu-ko 2012-07-15
<razGon_UNT> HTTP 500 internal server error .
<razGon_UNT> ㅁㅜㅅㅡㄴㅇㅡㅣㅁ지ㅛ?
<razGon_UNT> ㅎㅓㄱ...
<razGon_UNT> reconnection..ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 하이하이
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 나도 일어났음...
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 발사믹 목업 구매하기로 결정 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 이번에 공유기 5GHz 작동 제대로 안되서 공유기도 사야되고..
<autowiz_> 마눌님의 은총이 내려지셨군요...
<Seony> 이번달은 S/W + H/W 값으로만 $500 나가네요..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네
<Seony> 에어포트 익스트림 학생할인 받으면 $160이니까... $500까지는 아니겠군요..
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 에어포트좋아요?
<Seony> $400 가까이 되네...
<Seony> 에어포트만한 성능 나오는 공유기는 아직 못봤어요.
<Seony> 제가 알바하는 가게가 지점이 3개인데, 1년에 공유기 여럿 갈아치웠거든요. 에어포트로 바꾸고 나서 2년이 넘도록 전원을 한 번도 안끄고 잇어요.
<autowiz_> 음... 그렇군요 (에어포트 검색)
<Seony> 어차피 동급 타사 공유기 보면 가격이 다 비슷비슷하니까, 에어포트가 비싼 게 아니더라구요..
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그렇군요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 미국은 전기 몇볼트에요?
<autowiz_> 그렇군요
<Seony> 120v에요
<autowiz_> 미국은 전기 몇볼트에요 ?
<autowiz_> 아 늦었다
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그럼 플러그 규격은
<Seony> 120v면, 사람이 손으로 잡아도 안죽는 전압이라고 하네요.
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 일본식인가요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 정말 안죽는걸까(.....)
<autowiz_> 아니 오래 달려 있으면 죽는걸로 알고 있어
<Seony> 플러그 규격은 2가지 쓰는데요..
<Seony> 하나는 한국에 옛날에 쓰던 젓가락 2개 모양이랑...
<autowiz_> 내가 몇초정도는 둘다 경험해 봤는데 느낌이 완전 달라
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<Seony> 그 사이에 접지 하나 들어가는거랑...
<autowiz_> 110 은 많이 찌릿할 정도
<Seony> http://cfile8.uf.tistory.com/image/173E7F214B31EA5274C08D
<autowiz_> 220은 정신이 없을정도
<Seony> 이런 플러그도 쓰여요...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아...
<Seony> 음... 제가 6살 때인가 호기심에 돼지코를 콘센트에 꼽고 드라이버로 분해해서 손으로 잡았다가 깜짝 놀란 기억이 있는 걸봐서는, 안죽는건 맞는거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 사진 같은 플러그 많이 봤어요. 어째서 인지  어릴때 미제 콘센트가 집에 굴러다니고 있어서리
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : http://img.umttumt.org/%E3%82%B9%E3%82%AF%E3%83%AA%E3%83%BC%E3%83%B3%E3%82%B7%E3%83%A7%E3%83%83%E3%83%88%202012-07-15%2011.54.08.png
<autowiz_> 어쩌면 220v 로 급할때 사람 죽이라고 220볼트로 만든건 아닌가 싶어요...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 이 규격이랑 다른거죠?
<Seony> 저것도 호환되죠...
<Seony> 접지가 없어서 그렇지만..
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아... 옛날에 전기 고문 할때
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 콘센트 꼽아서 했을려나;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 문득 muse의 plug in baby가 떠오르는건 무슨 조화인지(.....)
<Seony> 전기고문은 몇만볼트 대일껄요...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그럼 죽진 않나보네요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 갑자기 한번 만져보고 싶은 생각이 급 들기 시작한;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<Seony> 볼트만 높으면 괜찮구요, 대신 암페어가 높으면 죽는다고 하네요.
<Seony> 정전기도 몇만볼트 나온대요..
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 움트트움트 아니엿나여
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 덜덜
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 오랜만이네요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 오랜만이에요
<autowiz_> 110 은 닫는순간 찌릿하면서 때야 겠다 싶은데
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 어디갔다오셨나요
<autowiz_> 220v 는 닫는순간 때야겠다 싶은데 몸이 안움직여요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저 해외 도피좀 하다가
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 인터폴에 쫓겨서...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 는 아니고
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 걍 군대갔다왓다고
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 말하셈
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저 병특 했는데;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그냥 개인적으로 안좋은 일들이 좀 많이 겹쳐서
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 몇년동안 해외 도피좀 하다가
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 여자인가요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 얼마전에 들어왔어요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아뇨;;;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아 여자문제도 있긴 했는데;; 그건 그냥 그중에 하나일 뿐이었구요;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 개인적으로 여러가지;;
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 전 몇일 전에 차이고 여자친구한테 시원하게 차여서 다시 IRC함
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 좋네요
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 차이고 여자친구한테 차이고는 뭐지
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 정신나갔네
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....아직 회복이 덜 되신거 같네요 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 비가 엄청나게 많이 오넹
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 오네요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 어디세요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저 신도림인데 여기도 비 많이 오네요
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 지금 부산 온천장 :)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아하;;;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 부산 ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 이사가고픔
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : SK HUB로
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 여기 그지같아 아아앙
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 새벽부터 엄청나게 내리더니 아직까지 ..
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그렇군여;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 오늘 몇일인가..
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 15요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 월세날이 다가오는거 같은데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 카드값.. 낼날이 다가옴
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 호갱님 결제일은 17일입니다.
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아... 카드값....
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 움드드움드: http://www.dogdrip.net/19080894
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 이거아시나요?
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 영상은 안웃겨요 소리를 잘들으면 웃길껄요
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 눈물좀 닦고..
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 언제 자야 잘잘수잇을까 음.
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 워매 천둥치네
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 눈물이 ... 나려고 하네요....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 브금 적절 돋네여;; 리코더;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 개드리퍼시구나...
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 아 저는 드리퍼는 아니고
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 어제 오늘 못봤네요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 밀린거 봐야지
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 새벽에 간간히 졸릴때
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 하루에 한두번식만..
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 너무 자주 가니 사람이 이상해지더라구요
<bridgebot> 테라소닉 :  여기 모하는데에여
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : www.ubuntu.com
<bridgebot> alchemist : 저기여 성님들
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 성님이래...ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> alchemist : 질문이 잇슴당
<bridgebot> 테라소닉 :  OS로구나
<bridgebot> alchemist : VMLite라는 곳
<bridgebot> alchemist : 아시나여
<bridgebot> alchemist : www.vmlite.com
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 이름만 봐도
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 가상머신이네여
<bridgebot> alchemist : 음 혹시
<bridgebot> alchemist : 윈도 vhd 네이티브 붓
<bridgebot> alchemist : 써본신적잇나여
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 해결책을 알려드리자면
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 윈도우용 컴터
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 리눅용 컴터
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 따로따로 하나식 사면됨
<bridgebot> alchemist : 이걸 리눅스로 구현햇다는뎅
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 그럼 님같은 일이 절대 생기지 않음 움드드뜨뜨뜨뜨
<bridgebot> alchemist : 음.. 그것보다
<bridgebot> alchemist : 새로 설치할 머쉰에 저걸 함 적용해보려하는데여
<bridgebot> alchemist : 질문사항은
<bridgebot> alchemist : 저기 믿을만한곳인지
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 걍 vmware 돌리시는게 편하지않나여
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그건
<bridgebot> alchemist : 게스트로 쓰는거 아닌갑여?
<bridgebot> alchemist : 한 시스템에 풀리소스를 주면서
<bridgebot> alchemist : vhd라는 샌드박스로 os를 파일처럼 관리한다는데
<bridgebot> alchemist : 매력을 느꼇는뎁요
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 시스템 자체에서 가상하드를 마운트 한다는 말인가여
<bridgebot> alchemist : 윈도 vhd 안써보셧나여?
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 윈도우 안써서 잘모름;
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 국민은행들어갈대만 킴
<bridgebot> alchemist : 음 그러면.. 좀 번거롭네여 ㅋ
<bridgebot> alchemist : 저걸 딱 써보신분이면 좋은뎅..
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : http://www.vmlite.com/index.php?option=com_kunena&Itemid=158&func=view&catid=17&id=7866
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 이런 내용아니셈?
<bridgebot> alchemist : 맞슴당
<bridgebot> alchemist : 뭐 ..테스트 해보니까 잘되는뎅
<bridgebot> alchemist : 이런 컨셉에 오픈소스 프로젝트는없나여
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 소포나 깃허브가봐염
<bridgebot> alchemist : 여기는 관리자한명이 개발하는건지 업뎃이 안됨
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 전 그냥 Appstore 뺑뺑이돔
<bridgebot> alchemist : 12.04 나왓는데도.. 안만들고
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 산사자 언제나오는지 .. 참 ;;
<Seony> 음... 아 얼마 전에 Coda2도 샀는데.... Coda2 개발회사는 총 직원이 3명이라는 소문이...
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 코다.. 적응이안되던데
<Seony> 저도... 그저 Sublime Text2가 최고에요.
<Seony> ST2를 따라올 에디터는 없을듯 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 브릿지봇 저거 어디서 나오는 말을 긁어오는거져
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 전 그냥 Textmate
<Seony> 우분투 한국포럼입니다.
<autowiz_> hanirc.org 랑 freenode.net 이랑
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 좋은 봇이네요 그래서 퇴장을 안시키는듯.
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 비가 완전 움드드움드드드드드드드ㅡ하게옴
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : --;
<Seony> 이번에 애플스토어 가서 레티나 맥북프로 보고왔는데... 진짜 선명하긴 하더라구요
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 근데 산사자 언제나오나요.. ;;
<Seony> 음... 소문으로는 이달 27일쯤요.
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : GM 깔까 말까 너무 고민이네요
<bridgebot> alchemist : GM이 머임
<Seony> 저는 이번에 2년만에 포맷을 하려고 계획 중이라... 정식 나오면 설치할 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : DP 버전 돌다가 최종으로 나오는거요;
<bridgebot> alchemist : 음 가상화는 윈도만한게 없군...
<Seony> Golden Master라는 뜻인데 뭐 별거 없어요
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 거의 수정없이 릴리즈 된다곤 하던데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : S-eony님//220볼트도 안 죽어요
<Seony> 이번에 산사자 나오면 패러럴즈 또 업뎃하겠죠? 도둑놈들...
<Seony> 애들도요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 감전 한두번 된거 아니고;
<Seony> 어린애들도 안죽어요?
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 패러럴즈 쓰는 용도가 뭔가요? 단순한 VM?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 7세 미만 아니면 이랄까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 나이가 무슨 상관이에요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 체중이랑 관련있지
<bridgebot> alchemist : 걍 vm
<Seony> 패러럴즈 쓰는 용도야 뭐 맥에서 윈도우나 리눅스 쓸려고죠..
<Seony> vm보다는 좀 더 맥스럽구요...
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 요즘 윈도우 하루에 한번 만질까말까..
<Seony> 저는 한달에 한 번 만질까말까...
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 은행도 이제 왠만한건 다 잘되더라구요;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 던파는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 정말
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 유저들이 초딩이라고 해도
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 윈도 쓸일이 거의 전무해져야됨
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 할말이 없네요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이번에 이벤트 던전 나와서
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 미리나이루2: 끼리끼리 노니까요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 다들 이벤트 던전에서 골인 안하고 아이템 경험치 뽑아내고 잇는대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 템빨쩌는 인간이
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그냥 순식간에 꼴인
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 싸그리 무시하고
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 재밋나요 던파?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그거 승리수당이래봐야 진자 미미한대
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 내동생도 하고 있던데
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 게임 자체는 옛날 벨트 스크롤
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 오락실에서 하던 느낌으로 해서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그거 좋아하면 할만해요
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 전원 끄니까 울덤
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 다만 유저 ㅁ네탈이 붕괴급이라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : vhd좋긴해요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 진짜 개초딩들 한둘이 아님
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : OS관리 쉽게 하는 방법은 3가지 있어요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 어 다크니스 성님 vhd 써보셧나여
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하나는 가상머신 돌리고 호스트OS 손 안 되는방법
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 두번쨰는 복구 솔루션으로 미는거
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 세번째는 vhd에요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전 둘다 쓰죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 호스트는 후자로 준비해두고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전 다 써요(...)
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 갓가지 작업은
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 호스트 손 안 되는건 아니지만
<bridgebot> alchemist : 다크니스 성님 그럼
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 게스트로 전자로 합니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 호스트OS를 2번으로 떄우죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ⇒M/B : VMware Virtual Platform ⇒ Intel 82443BX/ZX ↔ Intel 82371AB PIIX4
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : └>CPU : DualCore , 2666MHz(Bloomfield / Nehalem,D0)
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : └>RAM : 1024MB - 497/2047MB(24%)
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ⇒OS : Windows 7 Ultimate K SP1 ⇒ 설치일 : 2011-04-02일 ⇒ 67주 1일 ⇒ 업타임 : 1시간 47분
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ⇒VGA : VMware SVGA 3D (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : └>Monitor : Unknown (1276x861 32bit 60Hz)
<bridgebot> alchemist : 리눅에 vhd 네이티브 붓 프로젝트같은거
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ⇒Audio : VMware VMaudio (VMAUDIO) (WDM)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 결국 밀고 버박으로 돌리는거죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ⇒LAN : Intel(R) PRO/1000 MT Network Connection
<bridgebot> alchemist : 잇나요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 지금 irc 하는 이머신이
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : vhd는 usb용인
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 가상 머신
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이미 성공한지 언젠데요;
<bridgebot> alchemist : 있어여?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : vhd로 리눅 까는거 아무도 안 쓰는 이유 아세요?
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 아들 이름 이머신으로 지으면 멋지겠다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈도처럼 바보가 아니거든요-_-;
<bridgebot> alchemist : 음..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이유1 바보처럼 고정디스크 아니면 설치즐 떄리지도 않고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이유2 돼지가 아니거든요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 대신
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 리눅 서버 다 깔고 용량보니까 1기가대(...)
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 없어서 기능 추가하려면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 머리에 쥐나죠
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 이유2에 공감 참 가네
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 심지어는 자기가 컴파일 해야하니까
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 아이유
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : usb에라도 하나 심어두고 뭔일나면 복사명령으로 가동중에도 덮어서 복구할수 있는게 리눅이빈다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대 서버로 슬거면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 기능 추가할것도 사실 몇없죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 미쳤다고 vhd동원합니까;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 백업용 하드 하나면 서버 수십대분 백업 저장가능해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가동중에도 복구가능
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 으음?
<bridgebot> alchemist : 음 글쿤여
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 미리나이루님//윈도용은 추가하고파도 불가능해요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그건 프로그램을 포함한
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 소스 주세요~; 즐
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 부분만 되는걸로 아는대요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 컴파일 보통 쉬워요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 시스템 전체 OS단에서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 즉 커널단에서 손보면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 보통은 /configure;make
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 끝
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 리눅이도 답없을탠대
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 커널요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자동화된지 오래
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이미 하드웨어 지원 목록등만 고르고 다음다음 누르면 나오는게 커널이 되버린지 오래
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 뭔 자동화요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전 커널만 손보면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 재부팅 해줘야하는것 덕에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭘 수동으로 손봅니까;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 일하러 댕길땐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (...) 그건 별수없죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 머리 쥐어 뜯고 생쇼를 한
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아 kexec쓰세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 커널 스위치에서 켜두세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아예 그런 툴을 쓸수가 없어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 일하러 댕길땐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 편법이긴한데, 부트된 상태에서 커널 갈아치우는 옵션입니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 제 소유 서버에야
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그런거 쓸려면 충분하죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그런대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 사이트 같은대 일하러가면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 약간 문제가 있지만, 현제로선 가동중에 갈아치우는 유일한 방법
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 당연히 못쓴다구요 그런건
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 싫으면 걍 리붓하세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : -_-;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그러니까
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그런겁니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 리붓하세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 리붓이 답입니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 적어도 "개인적" 레벨에선
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 가능하지만
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 실질 "현업"에[선
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 서버 안정성도 회복되고, kexec의 문제점도 안 생겨요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 리눅스도 리부팅 해야해요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 서버는 리붓 안 하나요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 백업서버 돌리고 가끔 리붓하고해요;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 없어도 된단 식으로
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 말씀하셔서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 조끔 야마 돌아서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 반녀쯤 리붓 안 해서 멀쩡한OS본적 없음
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그럽니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그건 "개인용" 이나 가능한 소리죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 리붓 안 해도 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 상업용이니 되는거에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 개인이 백업서버가 어딧음;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 백업 만들려고 준비중인
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 개인 서버는 리붓하면 그동안 서비스 중단이죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 제가 비정상인건가요 그럼
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 다음 세대에는 헤스웰급으로 갈아칠때
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 혼자 쓸꺼면 걍 리붓하세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : NAS하나
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 들일 예정인대
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 데이터 백업은 몰라도 다운 대비해서 정기적으로
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 교차 리붓같은거 설정하는짓은 뻘짓
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 넌스톱 서비스 제공 필요하면 모르겠지만
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 암튼
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 지금 집이라서 불가능한건대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아마 저 독립하고 나면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : vmware에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 가상 머신으로
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 라우터 os하나 올리고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이 메인에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 랜카드 추가해서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 거기서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 공유기 기능 사용할겁니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그리고 다른 머신 하나 올리고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 거기서 apm잡아서 설치형 블로그 굴리고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대 그건 리눅이나 유닉이 계열이 아니라
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 우니도 서버 쓸거라는개 함정
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 왜냐면 컴파일이 귀찮음
<bridgebot> alchemist : 다크니스 성님
<bridgebot> alchemist : 리눅 글면 os 로드된 뒤에도
<bridgebot> alchemist : 시스템 디렉토리 복붙하면 교체되는겁니까.>
<bridgebot> alchemist : 정녕..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 어지간한건
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그렇게 되요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 레알
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그래서 저도 리눅스랑 유닉스 첨에 공부하면서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 기겁햇던거
<bridgebot> alchemist : 음 처음 알게된 사실...
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : APM이라던가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 시스템 설정 같은거도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 파일 몇개만 복사해두면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : OSㅁ나 설치하고 고대로 복붔하면 복구
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -.-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : glibc버전이 같은 경우에만
<bridgebot> alchemist : 음.. 그럼 마지막 질문
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 되겠죠
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> alchemist : vhd 쓰면 디스크 파티셔닝 안해도되는데
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 끄덕 저런 전제는 필요하죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그니까
<bridgebot> alchemist : vhd를 쓴다는건 멀붓때문이니까
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그러면 리눅도
<bridgebot> alchemist : 파티셔닝 안하고 멀티부팅
<bridgebot> alchemist : 되냐여?
<bridgebot> alchemist : 이것만 되면
<bridgebot> alchemist : vhd 필요없겟네여..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아니 ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 리눅이를 어디 스시길래 멀티부팅 하시게요?
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그냥
<bridgebot> alchemist : 장난감에다
<bridgebot> alchemist : 이것저것
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그냥 우니도가 메인이고 리눅을 부가용도로 쓴다면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 걍 가상 os 올리면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 끝입니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 속도문제 같은거 아닌한 이슈사항 엇어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 없
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 설마 리눅이 가지고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 웍스급 ㄷ랜더링이나
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 현업급 서버서비스
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 돌리려는거 같은거만
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아닌다음에야
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 큰 문제없어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 걍 vmware나
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 라이센스 못사시면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 버추어박스 사셔서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 올리고 쓰세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아니
<bridgebot> alchemist : 음.. 그렇게 쓰고잇는데
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 버추어박스는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 살 필욘ㅇ 없지
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 개인용은
<bridgebot> alchemist : 뭔가.. 재미가 부족해서 한번
<bridgebot> alchemist : 삽질해보려고..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그리고 좀만 비싼 가상 솔루션 사면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 현업에서도 가상으로..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 각종 서비스하는개
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그럼 파티셔닝 안하고 멀붓은 안되는건가여?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 요즘 세상이라
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 파티션이 달라야
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 멀티부팅을 하죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그건 당연한거 아닌가요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 시스템 디렉토리 공유는 안되나여/
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ...
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그러니까
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그냥 시스템 켜놓은 상태에서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 시스템 설정을
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 와따리 가따리 하고 싶다?
<bridgebot> alchemist : 아녀. 이를테면
<bridgebot> alchemist : 한 파티션에 우분투 센토쓰
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 안되요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 네버
<bridgebot> alchemist : 이런식의 시나리오
<bridgebot> alchemist : 음흠 글쿤여
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 연금술사시니까
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 연성진을 좀 다르게 하면
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 될꺼에요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 계열이 같은 리눅스들 끼리 아니면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : SWAP도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 공유가 안되느대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : .. 무너 무시무시한 소립니까
<bridgebot> alchemist : 음흠.. 아니 뭐
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : swap은
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그러니까
<bridgebot> alchemist : 방금 꽤 ㅎㄸ한 소리들을
<bridgebot> alchemist : 들어서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 데비안 우분투라던가
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 리눅스면
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 다됨
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 센트 레드햇
<bridgebot> alchemist : 왠지 리눅은 다될거같아서
<bridgebot> alchemist : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이런ㄱ 아니면
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 다만
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 두개 같이 쓰면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : SWAP 파티션도
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 충돌이 있을뿐임
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 같이 못써요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 같이 씀.......................
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 안되던대요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> alchemist : ..그냥 정말 안될거같은 이야기를 해본거임...
<bridgebot> alchemist : 커널버전 다르고 이런 문제부터.. 어려울것같아보여서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : openSUSE  랑
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그냥 물어봣음
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 우분투랑
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 해놧는대
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 제대로 안돌뿐임
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 네버
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : .. 안되던대요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 우분투끼리 해도 잘 안됨
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아예 부팅 자체가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 안됨
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ...
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 벌건 페일드 뜨면서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 부팅 과정에서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 셧다운 시켜버리는
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그거가
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 우분투에서 만든 swap일 가망성이 있음
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그 웍스 있죠?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 렌더링 하는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그런거 쓰는 업체에서
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : SCV곰: 형님 일찍 일어나셨네요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 두개 리눅스 다 써야도니다고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 멀붓 되냐고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 좋은 밤~
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이런 구조로
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 스왑 공유로
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 물어오기래
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 야 테스트 해봐
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 라고 해서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 나온거임
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 횽들 글면
<bridgebot> alchemist : 리눅이는 어캐 써야
<bridgebot> alchemist : 잘썻다고 소문남
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 걍
<bridgebot> alchemist : 이제 오리지널한 설치법은 ..지겨움
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 용도에 맞춰서 쓰면 되;ㅁ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 장난감이면
<bridgebot> alchemist : 좀 후덜덜하게 쓰고싶어여
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 가상 머신 위에 올려놓고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 복제품 하나 만들어놓고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이거저거 다 두들겨보면 되고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 현업이면
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 후덜덜하게 쓰실려면
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 더 공부를
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 거기 목적에 맞는거 끼리 따라 다 세팅이 다름
<autowiz_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_wGBbJRv3U
<bridgebot> alchemist : 음.. 난
<autowiz_> 이런 게임하고 놀면되여~
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 나무 뿌리도 제대로 안 잡혔는데
<bridgebot> alchemist : 나름 마소의 vhd 개념이
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 가지치기 할 생각 하시면
<bridgebot> alchemist : 신선햇는뎅
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : vhd는...
<bridgebot> alchemist : 리눅에도 뭐 이런거없을까
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 오래전에 나온거라서
<bridgebot> alchemist : 두들겨봄
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ms가 이번에 내놓은 vhdx가
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 나름~
<bridgebot> alchemist : diff-vhd 꽤 재미좀 봄
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아무튼.
<bridgebot> alchemist : 근데 다크니스성 말대로
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 개인적인 주장이지만
<bridgebot> alchemist : 무겁다는 것에 공감이 감
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 일반적인 사용자 용도로는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 리눅스&유닉스
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 는 도저히 쓸용도가 못됨
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 기동의 리눅에는 좀 안맞을거같은..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 음 일반용도는 아니고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 보여주신거 대로라면
<bridgebot> alchemist : 개발환경에 맞게
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 가장 일반적인 용도죠
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 일반적인 사용자 용도로
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : PC의 게임기화
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 겜 빼고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 겜은 고수들은 가능
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 저같은 하수는 겜은 안되고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그리고 너무 귀찮고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 귀찮다는대 동감
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 특히 국내 온라인게임은
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 절때 안되죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저도 해보려다가 포기
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 다 되요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 으음?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 고수들 하는것 봣음
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 안되던대요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 엔프로텍트나
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 안랩 핵실드..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 끝ㅌ내주던대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> alchemist : 음 그래도 오늘 새로운거 알앗다..ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 버추어박스로 도리면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : "넌미 가상머신 즐" 하고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 뱉어버림
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 진짜 유저 디렉토리 설정같은거 복붙하면서
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 갸들을 핵하는거죠
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> alchemist : 설정바꾸면 ㅎㄸ 하겟넹
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그러니
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그런 설정파일은
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 잘 보관해놔야하는거에요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 리눋기아 유닉이는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 지금 osx가 그렇게 쓰고잇엇는뎅
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 특히 리눅이 보다 유닉이가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그게 젤 중요함
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 될때도 잇고
<bridgebot> alchemist : 안될때도 잇어서
<bridgebot> alchemist : 좀 디테일하게 알고싶은부분
<bridgebot> alchemist : 윈도 멍청이는
<bridgebot> alchemist : 기존에 유저닉 폴더가 잇으면
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그걸 읽지 않고
<bridgebot> alchemist : 새로 만듬
<bridgebot> alchemist : 병신같아..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 유불임
<bridgebot> alchemist : 근데 리눅이는 된다니까.. 그것도 다 로드되어잇는 상태에서..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 레알충격..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그럼여
<bridgebot> alchemist : vm 지원에 최적화된 호스트용 리눅 배포판으로
<bridgebot> alchemist : 춫천해줄만한거 없나여
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : CENTOS요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 레드헷에서 사용하던거 다 사용가능하고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 완전 호환이라
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 레드햇 자체가
<bridgebot> alchemist : 감사함다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그런거에는 굉장히 특화됨
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그 외에는 우분투고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 실지로보면요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 쎈토스는 삽질용이군요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : vmware v스피어
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 깔아서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : centos여러개
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 올려서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 서비스하는 서버도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 있어요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 으.. 저 완전 멍청하게 산듯...
<bridgebot> alchemist : 맨날 os 초기화하고
<bridgebot> alchemist : 텍라이브 같은 겨대패키지 설치하면서
<bridgebot> alchemist : 시간다썻는뎅..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 걍 복붙이엇다닝..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 복붙이 무슨말인가요?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 텍라이브는 멀까나
<bridgebot> alchemist : 코피 앤 페이스트
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -.-;
<bridgebot> alchemist : texlive
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 카피엔 테이스트
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 속칭 ctrl c+v
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 최근에 가장 잼난 현상은
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 우분투에서 만든 ms는
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 레드햇에서 인식 안한다는
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : md
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 푸헤헤
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 미리나이루님//언제부터 apm을 컴파일해서 썻다고요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : alchemist님//리눅 사용하면서 rm 명령으로 가동중 /에 있는 모든 파일 다 지울수도 있습니다 (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : #뻇기면 서버 사망 -_-;
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그건 해봄 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 모든 파일 안지워짐
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 지우다 뻑나야 정상
<bridgebot> alchemist : -rf 옵션의
<bridgebot> alchemist : 무서움을 알게됨
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아뇨
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : -rfv던가 주면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 루트(/) 텅비어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 궁금하시면 지금 버박에 하나 깐다음 해보세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 서버 디스크 쫑납니다;
<bridgebot> alchemist : 으얽
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 심지어는 마운트되어있는 모든 디스크 내용물까지 싹 다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 날려버려요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 담주 해봐야지
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 제가 그거땜에 5일전에 새로 다 깔았습니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 네
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (까먹고 백업디스크의 언마운트 망각)
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 되요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저번에 농협 사ㅌ도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그거 한방에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 싹
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그래서 백업까지 다 죽어서 컥;되었죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 날려간 케이스
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그거 되게만든 업체 직원
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 백업 복구 실험하느라
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아마 모가지 날라갓을걸요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 백업해놓고는 백업디스크 언마운트 안 해서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 복구 못한 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 닥엔씨
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 농협 그때말에요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그거 원인 된 직원
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 오나전 모가지 제대로
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 날아갓겠죠 아마?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 헑
<bridgebot> alchemist : 백업 언마운트 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그걸로 끝났으면 다행이죠
<bridgebot> alchemist : 좋은 선경험인듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어ㅉ면 소송이라도 한방 맞았을지도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아마
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 잘하면 퇴직금도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 안줫을지도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 걍 유 파이어!
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이렇개 됫을지도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 농협
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 이제 한달마다
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 노트북
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 다시 설치함
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 고스트도 안쓰고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 쌩
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> alchemist : scv횽은
<bridgebot> alchemist : 디시에서 eeSCV 횽임?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 농협요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : vdi도입하지;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리 소용없을듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 금융서버는 서버자체OS보단 다루는 데이터가 중요하고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 실시간미러링 아니면 소용 없는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 예를 들어 돈 이체해줬는데 1분전으로 리셋되면?;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 돈 보냈는데 다시 계좌에 차 있는 현상 발생
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 농협vdi도입했을껄
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 시트릭스
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 금융권은 dr되어 있음
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아 시트릭스; 했구나;
<samauhi> 즐거운 주말입니다.
<samauhi> 내리는 비 때문에 운동오 외출도 못하고 있네요 ㅜㅜ
<hahaha_> 그래도 이렇게 한번씩 비가 내리면 파전이 먹고싶지 않으신가요? ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> FIRSTSERV : 파전이 먹고싶어지네요 전
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 파파 전전
<Seony> 비 오는 날은 짬뽕... ㅎㅎ
<kilser> 안녕하세요
<kilser> 다들 잠수 신가 ?
<Seony> evo 2012는 스파도 한국인이 우승하고 킹오파도 한국인이 우승했네요...
<DoA> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<DoA> 윈도우상에서 인터넷 지원없고 저장매체 지원 없이
<DoA> 순수 cmd 창이나 메모장만 가지고 가능한 프로그래밍이 있을까요?
<DoA> 아니면 인터넷 지원과 저장매체 지원이 끊긴 컴퓨터에서 할 수 있는게 어떤게 있을까요?
<Seony> 파이썬이요.
<DoA> 파이썬은 기본으로 설치되어 있나요?
<Seony> 모듈 없는 게 생기면 좀 곤란하겠지만, 어지간한건 Battery Included니깐요...
<Seony> 아뇨. 당연히 없죠.
<Seony> 미리 갖다 깔아놔야죠.
<DoA> ;;;;
<Seony> 그게 아니고서야 배치 프로그래밍 밖에는 할 게 없어보이네요. 프로그래밍이라고 하기도 좀 뭐하지만요..
<DoA> 배치 프로그래밍이면
<DoA>  echo?
<DoA> 로 하는 그
<DoA> cmd 말씀하시는 거죠?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네
<DoA> 하아... 메모장에서 지원하는 html이라도 하려 했는데
<DoA> 5는 지원하지 않더라구오
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 무슨 환경이시길레;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그런 하드코어한 코딩을 하시려고 하시는지요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : DoA님//자바요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자바는 jdk받으면 다 들어있으니까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거기에 무설치라 폴더 가지고 다니면서 언제 어디서나 PATH만 잡아주면 끝
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : jdk6쓰는경우 CLASSPATH도 필요한듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 7은 잘 모르겠군요 (해당 zip실종)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 여튼 휴대하면서 택스트에디터만으로 맨날 작업했었음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이부분이야 좀 불편한거 참으면 메모장도 지장 없으니 패스~
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 배치파일도 꽤 강력해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 베쉬등도 강력하지만, 윈도 파워셀도 괜찮아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 둘 다 GUI는 못 만드어도 선택지식으로 택스트 위주는 가능
<bridgebot> alchemist : 서버코어 wlan좀 지원하면 좋은데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?
<bridgebot> alchemist : wireless lan
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 커널레벨에서 미지원하면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ko만듯여ㅕ
<bridgebot> alchemist : ko만듯?
<bridgebot> alchemist : 돌아갈건 왠만한거 다 돌아가는데 무선지원안하는게
<bridgebot> alchemist : 안습.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 오타
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 만드세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ko만들어서 올리면 커널의 지원 여하랑 무관하게 드라이브 때워져요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이후는 wlan관련 바이너리셋만 있으면 되죠
<bridgebot> alchemist : 함 해봐야지..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 서비스 디렉토리가 어디지
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 필요한 소ㅅ는 제조사가 주는 무선랜 드라이브 소스랑
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 시스템의 커널 소스랑
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 컴파일셋이면 되는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 단점은 더럽게 귀찮음
<bridgebot> alchemist : 윈도 커널 소스는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저렇게하면 시스템이 무선랜을 무선랜으로 알아먹지 못하는 경향이;
<bridgebot> alchemist : 어캐구함?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈도인가요?
<bridgebot> alchemist : 서버코어라는게
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 포기하세요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 윈도를 말한건데
<bridgebot> alchemist : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그러니까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 유닉스계열이라면 저걸로 되요
<bridgebot> alchemist : ...
<bridgebot> alchemist : 글쿤여..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 드라이브 클래스는 잇나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 즉 드라이브 깔면 넷웤 장치로 잡히나요?
<bridgebot> alchemist : 아녀
<bridgebot> alchemist : 아예
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 허어
<bridgebot> alchemist : ms technet에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 갈길이 머네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니 장치 관리자등의
<bridgebot> alchemist : 섭코어에서는 wlan service 미지원
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 장치 관리 전용툴에서 애기
<bridgebot> alchemist : 이라 나와잇음..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그건 안 중요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하나도 안 중요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 안잡혀여
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 심지어는 윈도 넷웤 서비스조차 없어도 되요
<bridgebot> alchemist : devmgmt.msc
<bridgebot> alchemist : 여기서 안잡히는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 넷웤장치로만 인식해주면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이후는 PE용툴에서 잡아주면 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거기서 드라이브 잡으니 설마
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 알수없는 장치에 들어가거나
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 깨진 글자의 괴아이콘 장치 클래스가 되나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이경우 솔직히 포기하시는게 나아요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 아예 네트워크 어댑터 항이 없으니까..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 넷웤 장치로 들어가기만하면 PE에서 쓰이는넘으로 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 유선랜 있잔아요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 거기서
<bridgebot> alchemist : 무선 브로드콤
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그넘이랑 같은 클래스로 잡히면 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그럼 이후는 PE제작툴 보면 있는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : PE용 넷웤 관리자 쓰세요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 오?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거기 보시면 지원에 필요한 dll등 싹 다 들어있음
<bridgebot> alchemist : pe 제작툴
<bridgebot> alchemist : 이름이 뭔가여
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그거 그대로 시작 프로그램등에 넣어주세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자체툴 무지 강력해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자체로 SMB공유랑
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 넷웤 드라이브 관리랑
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 유무선랜 관리 기능 다 있음(...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : win7pe구글링해보세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : reboot.어쩌구던가 하는 도메인 가보세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거기 보시면 3.1부터 시작해서 (그 이하도 있던듯)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 8까지 다 있어요; (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 잘 보시면 괴상한거 많아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 예를 들어 2.8메가 이미지인데 그걸로 부트시키면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈도 패스워드 뚤어준다라던가;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (계정 로긴창에 암것도 안 적거나, 암거나 적어도 로긴가능)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 여튼 요상한거 다 있음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 무선랜 어디 쓰시게요?
<bridgebot> alchemist : 잇넹..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 아
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 무선랜으로 AP기능하는거라면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 힘드맂도
<bridgebot> alchemist : 걍 오래된 놋북이 잇는데
<bridgebot> alchemist : 여기에 윈도 7이나 server gui 까는것도
<bridgebot> alchemist : 무겁고
<bridgebot> alchemist : 해서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : AP에 연결하는거나 ad-hoc은 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 엥?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어떤 사항이길래요?
<bridgebot> alchemist : 초 가벼운 윈도 서버코어로
<bridgebot> alchemist : 윈도 서버코어도 한 1기가쯤 됨
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 시퓨, 램, 그래픽만 불러주세요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 이게 HP compaq
<bridgebot> alchemist : presario던가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니면 모델명 완벽하게 불러주세요(제가 찾아볼게요)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 스티커에 적혀있잔아요 ^^;
<bridgebot> alchemist : 잠만여..
<bridgebot> alchemist : http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?product=3627612&lc=ko&cc=kr&dlc=ko&lang=ko&tmp_track_link=ot_we/prodlink/ko_kr/3627612/loc:0&cc=kr
<bridgebot> alchemist : 딱 요거
<bridgebot> alchemist : 암드네
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://blog.danawa.com/prod/index.php?prod_c=693266&cate_c1=860&cate_c2=869&cate_c3=12730&cate_c4=0
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이넘인가요?
<bridgebot> alchemist : 옙
<bridgebot> alchemist : 산게 아니라
<bridgebot> alchemist : 줏은거
<bridgebot> alchemist : 누가 버려놧더군여..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 2년전에 줏어서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 방법은 두가지
<bridgebot> alchemist : 넴
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : N당이니 리눅스 가셔도 좋고
<bridgebot> alchemist : 넴 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> alchemist : 방금 그래서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니면 램 증설후 7 32비트 쓰시던지 xp쓰세요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 조언좀 구햇음..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저 사항이면 우분투등의 무거운거 깔아도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 잘만 돌아가요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 날아다닐껄요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 우분을 지금 쓰고 잇는뎅
<bridgebot> alchemist : 윈도는 어차피 vhd로 돌리니까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 특별한 장치 없네요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 하나 가지고 잇으려고여..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저런 장치구성이면 거의 자동이고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그래픽만 독점 드라이브일듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 램슬롯 2개네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 맘 편하게 램 증설 ㄱㄱ
<bridgebot> alchemist : ddr2인데
<bridgebot> alchemist : 요즘 넘 비쌈
<bridgebot> alchemist : 이딴거에 투자할 바엔
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 2인건가요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 버리고 새로 사겠죠
<bridgebot> alchemist : 저도
<bridgebot> alchemist : 생각해봣져 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 10만대 초반인넘에 업글이라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 휴대하기 좋은 경량형 아니면 하기 싫은
<bridgebot> alchemist : 경량형도 아님 ㄲ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 2.4kg
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 랄라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저라면 안 씀
<bridgebot> alchemist : 어차피 맥북잇어서.. 쓰지도 않음..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 근데 갑자기
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 팔 부러질듯한걸 왜 들고다녀요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 장난기 발동해서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저정도면 흉기
<bridgebot> alchemist : 붙밖이 해놧음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 용도는 홈서버나
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 액자
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 14인치니 액자도 좋아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : HP면 분해도 있어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그거 참조해서 보고 힌지부분 보고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 배선등이 중앙이면 액자용도 가능
<bridgebot> alchemist : ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 힌지 뜯은후 180도 돌립니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고는 적당히 고정합니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 인터페이스는 USB허브로 하고 무선 수신기 쓰시던지
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니면 블투
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다행히 블투 내장이네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 적당히 쓰기 좋아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 소형 블투 키보드등으로 리모컨 대신하면서 평소엔 액자나 영상 돌려두거나
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : TV수신하거나
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흑은 위젯등으로 정보 표시용으로 쓰시고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 필요할떈 누워서 딩굴거리면서 무선 제어
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 대충 할일 목록, 일기예보등
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 띄워두면 되죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이외에 집에 있는 물건 재고 파악용도 좋죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 14인치면 탁상전용은 무리일듯하니
<bridgebot> alchemist : 흠 ..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> asus rt-n66u 라고 하는 공유기 써보신 분 계신가요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  움드드움드
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  할룽~
<autowiz_> asus 는 유선 랜카드만 써본듯...
<Seony> 900Mbit까지 지원하는 공유기라고 하네요...
<Seony> 듀얼밴드에 자체 256메가 램 내장.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 무슨 공유기가 씨퓨도 달려나오는군요...
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 에?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저기
<Seony> 아... 공유기 하나 살려니 고민되네요...
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 공유기느 본래 CPU있는대요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 본래부터 CPU있었습니다만?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ...
<Seony> 아 그렇군요. 관심이 없어서 잘 몰랐어요
<Seony> 지금 쓰는 AEBS가 벌써 4년째 사용 중이라서요...
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 물론 초창기 공유기 생각하시면 그냥 8086 수준의 cpu였긴합니다만
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 지금 공유기는 스마트폰 초창기 정도 성능이라고 보시면 됩니다.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그래서 공유기보다 더 한 역활을 하는 스위치라던가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 라우터 방화벽의 경우는
<Seony> 4년 동안 공유기에는 한 번도 관심이 안갔었는데... 이번 AEBS 듀얼밴드 작동이 좀 이상해져서 하나 장만 하려고 고민 중이에요..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아예 우리사 쓰는 "데스크탑 급" CPU가 들어가는 경우도 있어요
<Seony> 그렇군요.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 제가 본 어느 "웹 방화벽"은 가장 낮은 스펙이
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 데탑에서 코어 2 듀오급 cpu가 2개
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 들어가더군요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그래서 듀얼코어가 2개
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그래서 cpu가 4개로 보임...
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : os는 커스텀한 리눅스
<Seony> AEBS도 nmap 때리면 NetBSD 나오더라구요..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그걸로 한 몇 천? 몇백? 단위의 접속을 커버하느대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그거 한대가 가격이 몇천..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 관심 없어요. 제가 쓸 공유기만 궁금할 뿐..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 예
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 가정에서 스시는 공유기는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 스마트폰 아시죠?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그정도 cpu라고 보시면 됩니다
<Seony> 아 그렇군요... 지금 예상은 $150 정도 잡고있어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ?2|Darkness-Angel
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ?2|Darkness-Angel
<Seony> 한국돈으로는 20만원 정도 되겠네요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저기 이제 생각난건대 요세 나오는 인터넷 공유기의 cpu파워거 스마트폰하고 비교하면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 어느정ㄷ돕니까?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 정확하게 모르다보니
<autowiz_> 잘은 몰라도 요즘 스마트폰이 상당히 빠르게 진화하다 보니
<Seony> 음... 저희집에 무선랜 잡아쓰는 기계가 10대 정도 되서... 좀 안정적인 공유기가 필요하겠네요.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 흐음
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 지금 시대의 스마트폰에는 밀리겟네요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 12년도에 최신형 cpu달앗다고 선전하는 제품이
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : cpu클럭이 400mhz
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이정도면 딱 초기형 스마트폰 cpu클럭이네요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 우니도우즈 모바일 쓰던 시대의
<Seony> 지금 보고있는 공유기 프로세서가 Broadcom 470 @ 600MHz 이거라고 하네요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 것도 꽤 신형이라서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 좋은거 쓴 모양이네요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 브로드 컴이면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 꽤나 유명하거든요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<Seony> 오 그렇군요...
<bridgebot> alchemist : 저 브릿지봇은
<bridgebot> alchemist : 뭐임
<bridgebot> alchemist : 누가 말하는거임?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 앞에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 닉 나오잖아요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 어디서 오는거에여?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대 저도 저게 어떤식으로 작동되는건진
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 모르겠네요
<Seony> 우분투 한국포럼 채팅방입니다.
<bridgebot> alchemist : 아하..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아니 제가 궁금한건
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 채널이 2개라서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 서로 대화가 연결되기 위해서
<autowiz_> hanirc.org 랑 freenode.net 이랑 이어주는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 일부러 걸쳐놓는건가요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 흐음
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대 한아알씨말고 프리노드쪽은
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 왜 만들어놓나요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저기가 외국에들 들어온느 서버라서?
<Seony> 한아얄씨 대화가 적어서... 대화내용을 서로 공유하면 활성화될까 싶어서 어느 분이 만들었어요.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 흐음
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저같이 맨날 한아알쓰는 사람은
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 좋네요
<Seony> 이쪽은... 좀 지켜보고서 끊을지 말지 고민 중이에요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 한아얄 인코딩 왜
<bridgebot> alchemist : utf 지원안하지
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ...
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그거 땜에
<bridgebot> alchemist : 클라마다 번거러움..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 안드로이드로 다른 irc를 못쓰는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : andchat 고정
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 일일이 cp949 로 지정해줘야
<bridgebot> alchemist : 보이는것도 안깨지고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대
<bridgebot> alchemist : 메세지도 안깨지고..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 국내에는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : hanirc가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 대세라서요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 단군넷도 죽어가고 있고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그러하다..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 여기가 컴 관련 채널중에 제일
<bridgebot> alchemist : 사람이 많더군여
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 으음?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그렇지도 ㅇ낳아요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저기 젠투나
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아치도 있고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 키보드 매니아도 있습니다.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 우분만 못하네여 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> alchemist : 나름 순례해봣는데
<bridgebot> alchemist : 암튼 여기가 많앗음
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 컴터 전용이라는댄 그렇죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : hanirc에서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 가장 대세인건
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 게임 관련 채널들이 대세
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : C&C라던가..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 엘소드 네이비 필드
<bridgebot> alchemist : 아 그런가여..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그랜드 체이서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 워헴머4k
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 던파도 있군요
<bridgebot> alchemist : kldp 사람 많을줄 알앗는데
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그 외에 유명하다면 애니나 음악공유 채널들
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 프비같은곳은
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : kldp는 irc는 좀 심드렁
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 웹도 사람들 줄은거 같고요
<bridgebot> alchemist : ..서버관리자들만
<bridgebot> alchemist : 잇는지
<bridgebot> alchemist : 잠수..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 네
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 거긴 별로 이야기도 안나오세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그런듯 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 여기말고 그나마 대화가 호라발한대는
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그렇게 순례순례하다 여기 왓는데
<bridgebot> alchemist : 오 대홬ㅋ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아치 센트 키보드 매니아
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 정도
<bridgebot> alchemist : 확실히 근데 컴관련 채널 사람들은
<bridgebot> alchemist : 클라이언트만 봐도 판별이 되는듯
<Seony> 음... 레이저 프린터기도 새로 하나 갈아치울 때가 된듯...
<bridgebot> alchemist : 여기 절반이 irssi
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 누가 버젼 조사해도 된다고 했나요?
<bridgebot> alchemist : 아...
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그런거군요.. 죄송함다..
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ?
<DarkCircle> Seony / 너브죽
<DarkCircle> 요새 레이저프린터 많이 싸졌죠
<Seony> DarkCircle: 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 지금 레이저 프린터기도 벌써 4년째 쓰고있어서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그러고보니 이번에 고장나는 기기들이 모두 4년차네요
<DarkCircle> 레이저 의외로 고장이 거의 안나쟎아요?
<DarkCircle> 잉크젯 고장나는 빈도에 비하면
<Seony> 네. 거의 고장 안나요. 실은 멀쩡해요. 컬러 색감이 영 이상해서 그렇지만요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그 뭐더라 용지 막 계속 찍다보면 토너 말고 속에 뭐 갈아주는거 있는데 (그게 뭔 역할을 하는지는 모르겠지만)
<Seony> 가정용이라서 토너가 아직 많이남긴 했는데, 이게 사진 인쇄는 거의 포기해야할만큼 이상하거든요..
<DarkCircle> 그거 관리만 잘해줘도 한 십수년은 울궈먹을 수 있을거 같드라구요 ^^
<DarkCircle> 혹시 그쪽 문제이려나 - -)..
<DarkCircle> 토너도 변질이 될 수 있는지 모르겠는데 이게 가능하다면 토너 문제일 수도 있겠고
<Seony> 처음부터 그랬어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사고나서 좀 후회하긴 했는데, 워낙 싸게사서 그냥 써야지 했죠..
<DarkCircle> 좀 오래전에 사셨나요? 크크 예전 프린터 중에 색이 좀 묘~하게 나오는게 있긴 합니다만
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그래도 그정도면 (...)
<DarkCircle> 윽스르 비쌌던 컬러레이저인데 ..
<Seony> 저가형이었어요. 컬러레이저인데 $200 짜리였죠...
<DarkCircle> 제가 음 사진 품질 정도 뽑아주는걸 96년도에 30만원을 주고 샀었어요
<Seony> 다음부터는 네트워크 되는 걸로 사야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 잉크젯을요
<Seony> 헐... 어마어마하군요
<DarkCircle> 근데 작년에 그 동급의 화질을 뽑아주는걸
<DarkCircle> 레이저젯을
<DarkCircle> 30만원보다 적게 들여서 샀어요
<Seony> 오오, 제품명이 뭐에요?
<DarkCircle> 이 엄청난 변화 - ㅛ-)> ..
<DarkCircle> 잠시만요
<DarkCircle> 음 저 살때 블로그들 후기 보고 샀는데
<DarkCircle> CP1025로요
<Seony> 아... 제가 가진게  CP1215 에요..
<DarkCircle> 여기 뒤에 뭔가 붙는데 이건 네떡이나 양면이나 이런거 기능추가할때 붙는 플래그 ..
<DarkCircle> 전 색감 괜찮게 나오더라구요
<Seony> 아마 N이 붙어있을 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 네 제껀 nw요
<DarkCircle> 네떡 이상하게 물려놔서 서버에서는 프린터를 못찾 ...
<Seony> 아... 이번에 소프트웨어 구입비에 공유기 구입비까지 하면 돈을 너무 많이 써서... 프린터기까지는 허락을 안해줄 것 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle>  ---(외부선)---[서버] --- [공유기] ====(multiline)=== [terminal] 집이 이런식이라.
<DarkCircle> 공유기는 싸지 않나요? (거긴 비싸려나)
<DarkCircle> 항쿸은 요새 iptime이 크크 ...
<Seony> 싸기야 하죠. 근데 좀 고성능을 살려구요... 대략 20만원대로요
<DarkCircle> 오오 (먼산)
<Seony> 집에서 공유기에 물리는 무선기기만 10대거든요..
<DarkCircle> PDA 스마트폰 말고도 많나보네요
<DarkCircle> 맥북 아이패드 등등등을 생각해보면
<Seony> 스마트폰 4개, 아이패드 1개, 노트북 3대, 데탑 2대 정도요
<DarkCircle> 부자!
<DarkCircle> 데탑도 선을 치우셨군요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. cat6 선 끌어내기가 여간 귀찮은게 아니더라구요..
<DarkCircle> 전 선 잘정리된 데탑이 부럽던데
<Seony> RJ45 작업하는 것도 귀찮고..
<autowiz_> 전 선정리하는걸 무지 싫어해서...
<autowiz_> 그냥 유선 정리안하고 쓰는...
<DarkCircle> 요새 항쿸 아파트는 벽에 CAT6을 아얘 안에다가 때려박아놔서 벽에 꼽기만 하면 이쪽방에서 저쪽방으로 패킷을 돌려보낼수도 있어요
<Seony> 저도 무쟈게 귀찮아하는데, 친구 보고 배웠어요. 항상 케이블 타이로 묶더라구요..
<autowiz_> 뭔가 직각으로 각잡아놓으면 네트웍이 힘들어 할거 같은
<Seony> 흐... 역시 남들과 "통신"하는 성향은 세계에서 제일가네요
<DarkCircle> 제 집은 무선 전파가 잘 안퍼지거나 뭔가에 자꾸 걸려서 일부 구간은 유션으로 직접 ..
<DarkCircle> (벽에 선을 때려박아놔서)
<Seony> 근데 유선 쓰다가 무선 쓸려니 좀 답답하긴 해요.
<DarkCircle> 신호가 좀 .. 그런가봐요?
<Seony> 선 물려놓고 내부에서 파일 전송하면 초당 50메가 80메가씩 나오는데...
<Seony> 5GHz 연결해봐야 초당 30메가 이상 안나오더라구요
<DarkCircle> 그게 전송매체가 공기다보니까 크크 실상은 채널을 하나 쓴다고 가정하면 선 한가닥에 기기들이 다 물려있는 모양새가 될 수 있거든요
<Seony> 5GHz면 초당 30메가 이상 나와야 정상인가요?
<DarkCircle> 연결이 얼마나 물려있느냐에 따라 다르겠죠
<Seony> 뭐 일단, 전원을 거의 안끄고 4년이나 썼으니... 돈값은 했죠
<autowiz_> 5GHz 쓴다는 802.11n 도 300Mbps 정도가 max 아니었나 싶은데 말이지요 그러면 진짜 잘나오면
<autowiz_> 초당 34MB 정도 나올지도
<DarkCircle> 무선연결 같은 경우는 처음에 establishment 할때 과정이 한단계인가 두단계 정도 더 들어가요
<DarkCircle> 유선처럼 항상 물리적으로 연결되어 있는것도 아니고 해서
<DarkCircle> 라우팅할때도 좀 복잡하고
<DarkCircle> 유선이야 그냥 까고 보내면 되는데 무선 같은 경우는 이게 어떤 네트워크에서 왔는지부터 봐야해서 -.-;
<Seony> 음..... 네트워크를 숨김으로 하면 속도가 좀 더 빠르다는 얘기는 어디서 보긴 했어요..
<DarkCircle> 회사 직장 같은데 보면 막 AP 10대도 잡히쟎아요?
<DarkCircle> 학교도 그럴지는 모르겠지만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : S=eony님//당연히 시퓨랑 램도 있죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 리눅스 시스템 많이 써요
<DarkCircle> 그게 댓수가 너무 많으면 데이터를 보내는거야 그냥 어차피 브로드캐스트니까 상관 없는데 ap입장에선 서로 받으려고 난리를 치는 모양새라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 보통은 arm + 64~128메가 램을 써요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이정도로 하고 임베디드 리눅스를 써요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그래서 보안측면 좀 신경 안 쓰시면 위험할 수 있어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 엄연한 넷웤에 연결된 리눅시스템이라 해킹 우려가 있어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 해킹하면 이제 님의 모든 패킷등을 다 훔칠수 있고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭐든 다 심을수 있고
<DarkCircle> 저 같은 경우는 아싸리 그냥 무선 연결 열어버리고 위에집아랫집 쓰든 말든 상관 안하는데 아무도 안쓰데요
<DarkCircle> 쓰라고 열어놨드니만 크크
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 심지어는 내부 넷웤에 대한 무른 정책적 부분을 찔러서 백도어 써서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 내부 넷웤 침입해서 시스템 전체를 다 좀비화도 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다크서클님//그럼 님은 홈넷웤등 내부 넷웤에 대해서도 정책 최대한 강하게 해두셔야하는
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그러면 공유기 쓰지 말라는 얘기네요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : smb공유등 쓰지말고 윈도의 자동 생성 공유기능도 다 끄세요
<DarkCircle> 근데 그런거 이리저리 다 생각하면 그냥 랜선 다 짜르고 오뿌라인으로 쓰라는얘기나 비슷
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 수동으로 날려야해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 먼져
<DarkCircle> 그런 보안적인 얘기는 공항이나 기차역같은 공공장소에서나 해당하는얘기 =3
<DarkCircle> 오바오바
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : netsh interface ip delete neighbors
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : netsh interface ipv4 add neighbors "연결" "ip" "멕"
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이렇게해서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 중간에 가로채는걸 막으세요
<DarkCircle> 보안쪽 석사전공 막 이런애들 보면 좀 기고만장 떠는애들 좀 있는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : arp -s도 있는데 윈7경우 바보라서
<Seony> 공유기가 말처럼 그렇게 쉽게 뚫리는 기계였나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이거 잘 안 먹는경우 많아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네
<DarkCircle> 보안이 완벽하다느니 뭐 이런 헛소리들
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : net share c$ /delete
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이런거 써서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 각 드라이브 다 지우세요
<DarkCircle> 네 공유기도 쉽게 잘 뚫리죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 우리가 공유 안 걸어도 윈도는 관리를 위해 이런거 맘대로 만들어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 부트할때마다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고 넷웤 서비스 갱신할떄마다 부트되어잇어도 도중에도 생겨요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 님이 smb탐색기로 리눅등에서 윈도 보세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 계정 + 그룹명만 아시면
<DarkCircle> 그냥 프로그램 틀어놓고 공중에 떠다니는 패킷 쭉 잡아다 분석하면 공유기 암호도 다 잡혀요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가볍게 공유 안 걸린 드라이브 ㄴ용물도 다 읽어져요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이넘의 미친 관리용 공유기능땜에 걍 다 보여요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그건 암호화하면 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : wpa2쓰면 뚤기 힘들어요
<DarkCircle> 암호화 해도 어차피 패턴은 정해져있는거라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그거보단 공유기 비번이 더 문제에요
<DarkCircle> 프로그램 쓰면 뚫립니다 =3
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : dd-wrt등 빼면 root비번 못 바꾸어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 즉 특정 모델 쓰는경우 비번 다 똑같아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 리눅스 시스템 이미지를 dd로 밀어서 펌업시키니까
<DarkCircle> 단지 크래킹 당할 시간적인 버퍼를 둘 수 있다거나 그러는거죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 당연히 똑같아져요
<DarkCircle> 여하간 그냥 오바임 =3
<DarkCircle> 어쨌든 제 얘기는 여기까지 =3
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거기에 한번 뚤리면 일반적으로 root비번은 못 바꾸니까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 계소 뚤려있죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 영원히 노예죠
<Seony> 공유기 쓰면 해킹당할 위험 있으니까 조심해라 이런 얘기는 너무 앞서나가는거 같은데요...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아뇨 그런건 아닌데 여튼 믿지마세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자체 방화벽이니 보안기능이니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 광고 열심히 하지만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하나도 믿지마세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 즉 로컬이랑 외부에 대해서 보안 등급을 똑같이 설정하란 소리입니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈도경우 보면 내부에 대해선 무르게 잡고, 외부만 강하게 권장해주는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 똑같이 강하게 하세요
<Seony> 그렇게 안하는 사람들이 많긴 하겠지만, 여기 리눅스 쓰시는 분들 중 그런 분들이 많지는 않을 것 같아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일단 smb공유 웬만하면 쓰지마세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고 방화벽을 위에 적은대로 하세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이게 요점입니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이렇게 해두면 제아무리 공유기 뚤어봤자 다시 시스템 뚤어야해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이건 각 시스템 레벨에서 패치하고하면 강화 얼마든지 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 만일 내부에 방화없음 해두면?;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 공유기 뚤리는 순간 다 뚤리죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고 보안측면 고려하면 시스템 인터넷에 직접 연결하는게
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 더 미친짓
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 실재 보안 시험된적 있스빈다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈도 새로 깐다음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 인터넷선 직접 연결하ㅗ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 공유기 통해서 연결후
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 최초 공격 받을떄 까지 걸린 시간 체크
<Seony> 음... 일단 공유기는 그냥 쓰던 AEBS로 사야겠네요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전자가 3초
<Seony> 내일 애플 스토어 가서 하나 집어와야지
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후자가 2~10분이었스빈다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 즉 최초 랜선 꽃은채 설치하더라도 이후 방화벽등을 켤만큼 시간은 벌어줍니다
<DarkCircle> 근데 진짜 궁금한게 있는데 Darkness-Angel 님은 오프에서 의사소통 잘 되시나요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?.?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 대상에 따라 다른 주제와 다른 어법
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다른 수준의 대화 하는거 당연한거 아닌가요 ㅇㅅㅇ?
<DarkCircle> 저 같은 경우는 오프에서 말이 많든가 아얘 말이 없어서 의사소통할때 가끔 꽉 막히는 막장이 되기도 하는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다른 채널가면 이런 애기 안 하고 노는 애기만 하거나
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 겜 애기만 하거나
<DarkCircle> 근데 아닐거 같은데요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 각 대상에 맞는 주제로 애기하는거죠
<DarkCircle> 양파옹 같은분들 얘기만 들어봐도
<DarkCircle>  =3
<DarkCircle> 좀 중증이라능
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그러고보니 양파님 실종
<autowiz_> 가수 양파??
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : DarkCircle : 채널좀 봐주세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 안 계시는데요;
<DarkCircle> 생각하시는걸 이야기하시는건 자유인거고 좋은데 그걸 정리해서 말씀하시는것도 필요하고 밀어붙이듯이 이야기하는것도 흠 ...
<Seony> 음... 여기 있는 사람들도 다들 현업에 종사하시는 분들인데, 가르치려는듯한 말투로 밀어붙이는 건 좀 보기 않좋은 것 같네요..
<DarkCircle> 뭐 가르치려는듯한 말투라 뭐 좋아요 더한 사람도 봤으니까 .
<DarkCircle> give-and-take라능.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쩝;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저도 반박 받으면 그만큼 배우는거고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 모르면 묻고 그러는거죠
<DarkCircle> 네 다 좋다는 뜻임. 의도도 좋고
<DarkCircle> 하지만 ... 이거 프리노드 같은데 가면 킥밴감입니다.
<DarkCircle> 여기 채널은 진짜 다들 관대하고 성격도 좋고 하고 싶은말 다 뱉고 싶어도 그냥 존중하고 싶어서인진 모르겠지만 말은 안하는데
<DarkCircle> 어쨌든 뭐 필요하면 말은 길어질 수 있지만 정리를 하면서 말씀하시는것도 필요한거 같다 . 뭐 제 생각은 그렇다능.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음....그건 제 나쁜 습관일지도;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 적다가보면 뭔가 길게 쭉 적어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 게시물 적을때도 적고나서 다시 읽고 고쳐서 줄이는식인
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 뭐 그래서 저랑 닥엔씨랑 상성이 잘맞는지도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저도 이야기하다보면 한정없죠
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 7시네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음냐 저녁먹어야하는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 귀찮은 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전 찜닥으로 막 다먹고 왓어요
<autowiz_> 7:00 거꾸로 007 빵~ 으악!!
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 찜달 맛있쩡
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : .. 이랄가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 여튼 전 공유기관해서 윈도의 보안 안 믿어요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 공공칠빵을 하시다니
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 근데 공유기가 있는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 밖에서 내부로 어떻게 들어오죠?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저같은 경우는 "그건 기본이고 백신 하나 더"
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 라는 개념이라
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 이해가 안가는데(.....)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈도 써보시면 아실껀데 방화벽 물어볼때 외부에 대해선 방화O/내부에 대해선X
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이따위가 기본값임
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 방법1
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 고로 외부서 열리면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 내부 네트웍들은
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 비번 뚤어서 근쳐에서 들어감
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그건 공유기 탓이 아니잖아요...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 방법2
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그냥 원샷 원킬
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 공유기 비번 뚤어서 해킹후 리눅이니 맘대로 쓱싹
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 내부는 사설인데, NAT를 안던지고 어떻게 들어오는건지(....)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후자경우 공유기탓이죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 공유기 단위까지 해킹 성공햇으면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 공유기자체가 브릿지잔아요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 오가는 패킷 스니핑 가능합니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그렇개해서 ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 내부사정도 알아낸 다음
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 뚫고 들어오는거
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그 브릿지의 root획득했는데 내부 어떻게든 다 해먹죠
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 뭔가.. 아스트랄한데;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 대부분의 경우 공유기펌 공간 100% 안 써요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 한 80%쓰니까 20%써서 바이너리 몇개 심어서 백도어등 심을수 있어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 공유기를 해킹 하다니
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 대단하네요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 쉘이 열리는건가!!
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거기에 가장 중요한점은 그넘의 비번 못 바꾸어요 -_-^
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 꾀나 특수한 경우긴해요 그것도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 관리만 잘하면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그정도는 막히니까
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 국내 공유기중에 쉘되는걸 본적이 없는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뚤리면 공유기 새로 안 바꾸는한 답 안 나옴
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그래서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 추천하는 다른 방법이 한가지 있어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아 그러고보니 보안 약점 주로 리눅스쪽 약점이 아니라
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 다산 슨위치 같은거
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 쓰시면 되요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : l5eksdlejsrk?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 관리용 페이지를 php등으로 구성하는경우 여기서 나오는 약점이 더 많더군요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : l5단이던가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그럴탠대
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....공유기는 L3 장비고, 스위치는 L2를 말씀하시는건 같은데(...0
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 중고로 한 10만원대 정도해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이 약점으로 인해서 뚤려서 root뺏기고 가더군요
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 흠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그런거 사서 놓고 설정 걸어놓고 쓰시면 됨
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : L5는 무슨 레이어(....)돋네;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ 공유기같은 사이즈 스위치 팔아요
<autowiz_> 움드야 그냥
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그걸로 공유기 대체하면 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 몇만밖에 안 해요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그거말고도요
<autowiz_> 지나가...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니면 버팔로꺼 사서 dd-wrt까세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 컴터 사양 좋은거 한대 있으시면
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅋㅋㅋ 네 그냥 재밌어서;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 파닥파닥
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아니 메인이 컴터사양 좋으시면요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 랜카드 추가로 더 달고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : dd-wrt깔면 root비번부터해서 별거 다 깔수 있어요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : autowiz : 요늘은 쉬셨어요?
<autowiz_> 아 배고픈데 피자먹기엔 혼자라서 좀 비싸고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 메인 항상 켜둔다는 전제하에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : vmware에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 라우팅 전문 os 올려서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 벙화벽하고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 패키지 방식으로 뭔가 깔고 지우고 하는것조차 허용하는 멋진 자유도라서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 다 잡아주시면 됨
<autowiz_> 오늘 새벽에 늦게 잤잖아 오라클서버땜시 오늘도 일어나자마자 추가 디버깅했는데 명확한 답이 안나오네
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대 그 .. 무선달린건
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저도 살려고 봣는대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아예 45만원
<autowiz_> 뭐 하루종일 집안에서 있긴 했네 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 에서 깨갱
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 진짜 비싸요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 무선 되는건
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅋㅋ 저는 오늘도 출근했어요 ㅡㅡ;
<autowiz_> 너는 좀 심하게 주말에 출근하는거 아니야?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 일주일에 7일출근(....)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아... 이번에 프로젝트 마무리 되면
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 진짜... 아...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 좀 쉬어야지(....)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 다시 일본 가던지 해야지 이거원;
<autowiz_> 전에 일하면서 주말 없이 한 6주 작업했두만
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 흐음..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 직업이 뭐이시길래
<autowiz_> 한 한달동안 멍~ 해 지던데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....; 저도 지금 거의 그래요;;
<autowiz_> 오늘 몇시에 끝날거 같냐?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아직 모르겠어요 ㅠㅠ;팀원들 한명밖에 안나와서(...)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 말도 참 안들어 처먹으셔서... 같이 고생하자니까 8명중에 한명 나왔네요
<autowiz_> 정 안되면 배째버리는수가...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 월요일날 나오면 모아놓고 좀 뭐라 할려구요; 아 힘드네요 진짜;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 컴 다운되서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 재부팅함
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 암튼
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 닥엔씨
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 메인이 스펙이 좋으면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : sp2나올떄까지 새로 깔 작정 없는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 7 sp2애기 있긴하니까요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : vmware 올려놓고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거기까진 뻘짓이죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 랜카드 추가로 도ㅓ 달고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 메인안그고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고 그넘은 어떻게 업데이트하게요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 메인이 스위치허브 역활 해도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 되잖아요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : netbsd같은거
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 예를 들어 그 메인의 방화벽이나 커널 교체시는?;;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 깔고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 메인OS보수 못하잔아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 걍 버팔로제 사서 dd-wrt라도 까세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그게 편해요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 개인용도론 충분하죠 그렇개만들면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전부 재부팅해버리면 되니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이거면 개인용으론 족해요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 마침
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 공유기펌이지만 패키지 형식 지원해요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 미크로틱이라는 스위치 os 를
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : rpm(...)
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 알개 되서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 집나가면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그걸로 시도해볼 예정
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : rpm쓰니 아주 쉽게 관리되요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 헐 ㅋㅋ 여기서 미크로틱이라는 단어를 듣게될줄이야
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 으음?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그걸로 일단 root비번 변경후
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그거 리트비아 인가? 에서 들어오는 장비죠?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 미크로틱 장비를 쓰시나보죠?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 적당히 방화벽 패키지 하나 까세요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저희 고객사가 그거 총판인데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 몇개 봤어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그거 한국에서 담당하시는 분하고 잘아는 사인대 전..
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 성능 좋다고그러던데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그럼 믿을만함
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅋㅋ 트루네트웍스요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 네
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 능력되시면 커널도 3.2.4같은걸로 가버리시고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 거기 이진님
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이라고 계시는대
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : php등도 최신 쓰세요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 네 ㅋㅋㅋ 그분이 사장님이시죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 2cpu쪽에 회원이시라서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 모임에도 간혹 나오시고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 하세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 윈도우 서버 전문가인 김윤술닣하고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 여유되는 고사항급 사셨으면 거기 ftpd등 올려서 usb꽃아서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 인기이신분임
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 나오시면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 직접 소형 NAS도 되요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 한번으
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 하지만...장비 신뢰성으 제로죠(....)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 어느 중고 vpn  장비가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : usb하드 꽃으면 충분하죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저렴하게 나왓는대요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 용산에서 매장하시는 회원분이
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이거 싸개들어왓어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭐 성능은 기대 안 해도 vpn등 한후
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그러면서 vpn장비를 보여주니
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이진님이
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 외부에서 자료 주고받는 창고론 족해요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 미크로틱에 쓰신다고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 한 10대를 다 집어가셧다나?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 비즈니스 타겟이...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 완전 소호 또는
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 개인 이라서
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그게 가능하신듯
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 거기 서울에 버스 카드 회사
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이름이 뭐죠?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 티머니요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 거기도 다 미크로틱이래요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 메인은 아니겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : VPN정도 쓰겠죠뭐 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 광고용으로
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 흐음 다 메인이라던대요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 티머니 정도 인프라에 그런장비 넣었더간...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 줄줄이 짤려나갈껄요;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그건 장비가 다양해요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 에초에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 미크로틱 장비 자체가 사이즈가 다 틀리던대요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 소규모 부터 초대규모까지
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 다양하던대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그래서 견적따라 다 틀리던
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....초 대규모는... 어떤 규모 인가요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 미크로틱 os 만 구해서 쓸수도 잇고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그렇더군요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 바로 티머니 같은곳이요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아예 장비 자체가 다른거 같던대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이야기 들어보니
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그러니까 네트웍도
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 하드웨어 신뢰성이
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : "광"으로
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 얼마나 될지가..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 연결된다고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 하던대요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 요즘 광 안되는 장비가 어딨어요(....)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그건 모듈식이라면 꽃으면 그만이죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 소규모 사이트에서는
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 서버까지 10G로 꼽는 시대인데;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 광 못쓰는 경우가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 많던대요 뭐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 단 내부적으로 기가급 안 되는경우 광 모듈 써봤자 이득은 없음
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 당장 문 모시기 영어학원서도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 돈없어서 idc에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 우겨놓고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 자체 서버실도 없습니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그건 울나라의 슬픈 현실이에요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전국에서 졸라 유명한 영어학원인대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네버등의 대형포탈도 idc에 입주해있음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저정도 규모 다른 나라같으면 직접 idcㅅ웠음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 못 세운 이유는 망할 3사랑 방통위때문
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 제가 그 영학원 납품하던 회사 다녀서 아는대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 영업 담당하시는 차장님이
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그렇개 꼬득여도
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 네이버 분당에 IDC있어요(....)
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 돈 모자라서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이넘들이 울나라 정보통신산업 다 말아먹고있죠
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ...그게 중요 한건 아니고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 서버실 못만들고
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저는 밥먹으러
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그럼
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 걍 놔둔
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 슬픈
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 짜고 시장개방 반대부터 시작해서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 별 지랄난리 다 떨죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 울나라 통신계통 발전할려면 시장 개방해야해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 부분적이라도 좀 해야함
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 재미있는개
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그 영어학원 말이죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그래야 트래핑당 얼마씩 요금받는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 미친짓 안 하죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저희 장비 납품 받아서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : SUN제품군
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 통신사 자기들끼리 돈 주는건 원래 그런건데
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : X86 납품받아서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 첨에 CENTOS로 햇다가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 왜 사용자에게 요금받는주제 서비스 제공 업체에게
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 후에 솔라리스로 한번 해보자고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그래서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 다시 엎었다가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 거기 개발팀이
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 또 트래핑 비래 받는겁니까?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 솔라리스에서는 WAS연동이 안되더라나?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 제우스엿느대
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그래서 망한데 많잔아요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그래서 다시 CENTOS로
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 엎음
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그거 우리가 다햇어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : mncast등 저 엄청난 트래핑 비용 못 내서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 광고랑 악성코드등 별ㅈ랄 다 떨었지만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 돈 모잘라서 문닫음
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 대체 왜 생산자한태
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 비용을 받아요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 대체 얼마나 많은 요금 내야하면 그런짓해도 못 충당합니까?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 말이 안 나오는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그래놓고는 유투부가 대세가 되니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고 중소규모 애들이 idc못 만드는 이유도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 해외로 다 빨려나가죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 티래픽 비용도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저넘들이 압박 걸어서 그래요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아 그게 문제에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 유튜브 원래 들어올려고했을떄
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 방통위랑 짜고 지랄 다 떨어서 막았죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고는 거기 대항할 mncast등을 키워줘야하는데 저런 요금 때리고 있음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그래서 다 망해가서 지금 국내에 유튜브 대항할 서비스 없죠(...)
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 제가 오마이뉴스나
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 프레시안 같은걸 좋아하진 않지만
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 마닉슨가?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그분 하는 이야기가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이제 유튜브 시장 잠식 막을 방법 ㅇ벗어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 틀린말이 아니더군요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 저기 형들
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고 그 트래핑 비용 다 내고있죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 있긴있는대 대항마리기보단 "콩라인"
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이죠
<bridgebot> alchemist : 맛폰 여러개 쓰는 사람은
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 네이버랑 다음 ..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 유튜브 저희가 쓰면 쓸수록 kt등의 통신사는 돈 더 내요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 3g 같은거는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그리고 아프리카
<bridgebot> alchemist : 어캐하는거
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅇㅅㅇ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 방법1. 무적칩 입대해서 쓴다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그건 폰에따라ㅜ 회선 다른거죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 방법2. 제한 크지만 쉐어링 발급한다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 정확하게는 계약된 유심에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 요금제따라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 방법3. 전용 회선 판다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이중 하나 고르세요 ^^;
<bridgebot> alchemist : 음 추가비용이
<bridgebot> alchemist : 안드는건 어떤건가요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 1의 경우 월 1~2만씩 주면 되요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 2번은요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 방법2경우 월 3300원인가? 줘야함
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 맞아요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 3번은요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 3300
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 대신에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고 자신이 55요금제 이상이라도 보조폰은 무제한 아님
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 용량 제약
<bridgebot> alchemist : 아 전용회선
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 3번은 회선 하나 더 가입하는거니 님 나름
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 3번 경우는 폰 1대 요금 그대로 나가는거죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 돈은 젤 많이드는대신
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 제일 속편함
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 단지 요즘 결합상품 되니 같은 회사 쓰면 좀 깍이긴해요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그걸로 테더링만 걸면 되니까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 제경우 1번 했어요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 음 돈이 들긴 들군여
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 무제한이죠(...)
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전 외전을
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 월 1만에 6개월단위 계약, 보험금 2만 했죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 택했습니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : KT니까
<bridgebot> alchemist : 맥북도 3g 써보려하는데
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 가능한 짓거린대
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 월 1만씩 내는대신 무제한이죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 와이브로 월 5천우너 추가로
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 에그랑 같이 2년 약정
<bridgebot> alchemist : 유심복제같은건 안되나여?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 한달 40GB
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 되요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그건 범죈대요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 통신망 관리 입장에서 보면 걸려요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 아 범죈가여?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 은팔찌 받습니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다 티나요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 통신법 위반
<bridgebot> alchemist : 흠 글쿤여
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아닌 국가는 20개정도에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 나머지 국가에선 다 위법
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 복제자첸 쉬워요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 형이
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 특히 우리나라는
<bridgebot> alchemist : 어느정도져?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 당장에 은팔찌 선물하러 옵니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이베이 가서 리더기 하나 사세요(한 20달러?)
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전시 국가라
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 조넨 민감함
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고는 리눅스라면 전용 패키지도 있고
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그렇군요.. 좋은정보네여..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (아마 sim이라 검색하며 뜰꺼에요)
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 유심 복제할필요 있나여
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈도용은 사면 따라오는 번들 소프트 쓰세요
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 데이터 쉐어링 하면 될텐데
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : KT쓰세요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : KT쓰시고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 55요금제나
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그거 쓰면 유심에 아무리 암호 걸어놔도 유심 내용물 다 볼수 있고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : KT LTE쓰시면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 복제등도 쉬움
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 와이브로 에그 약정 2년에 싸게 줘요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 안달에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 30 40기가 주니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 50%할인인
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그정도면 충분하실겁니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 제경우 skt라서 그게 안 되서 걍 무적칩 임대했죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전 KT라서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 걍 월 5천원에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 2년 약정으로 와이브로 에그
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이용
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 비상시에는 무척 요긴해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 전파법 위반 넘 흔해요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : LTE에 거진 준하는 속도니까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 예를 들어 공유기 안테나 사서 바꾸면 전파법 위반
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그건 단속할 수단이 없어서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 못잡는거에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 장치 통과할떄 정해진 스팩을 초과하니 위반이죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 유심복제야
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 당연히 슂베 잡아내니
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 당장에 보기만 하면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 분명히 검사랑 받을떄 출력이 10이었는데, 안테나 바꾸면 가볍게 30은 가니
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 쇠고랑 선물하러 옵니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전파법 위반이죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 레일입니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅎㅎ 그리고 당연히 그거 단속해야함
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저 출력이
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니면 남의 유심 복제하면 전화 똑같이 걸려오고, 문자도 오고하는데 버려두면 안 되죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 불법으로 지정된 이유는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : "전시국가"라서 그래요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 출력 조절하는개 불법인 이유는 전시국가라서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음? 아니더라도 불법이라 우길넘들이죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 더 그렇습니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아뇨
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아마추어 무선전파라면 그거보다 강력하고, 더 장거리고, 자체망이라도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 위법 아니에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 걍 하는 소리에요(...)
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그러니까
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 제말ㅇ느
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이제와서 그런 소리 다 핑게에요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : "핑계가 그거란" 겁니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 걍 지들 좋은대로 내세우는거뿐이에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 왜냐하면 새로 허가받을려면 심사받아야하는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그게 유료(!)거든요(...)
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 암튼 전시 국가에서 통신망 이원하는 당연하니까
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아와이브로도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 반쯤 죽어간느거
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 세컨ㄷ즈 망으로 슨다고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 난리죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하여튼 이넘의 방통위 수전노넘들
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그건 방통위 보단
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 2mb를 탓해야죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 1930년대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : "뉴딜"마인드로
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 국가를 운영주임
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 당장 부서 개편한거만 봐도 티가 나잖아요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 정통부 한큐에 날려버렷고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 국토 해양부 합친거
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 교육 인적 자우너부 합친거ㅗ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그리고 토공 주공 합친거
<DarkCircle> 국토해양부랑 농림수산식품부는 오히려 잘한거 같은데요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아뇨
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 방통위탓이죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그게 어제 오늘 몇년전일인가요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 방통위가 저런 정경유착적이고 수전노적이고
<bridgebot> Demathia : 여기 무슨채널인가요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 패쇠적인건 처음 생겼을때부터 있던일입니다
<DarkCircle> 방통위가 문제가 아니라 이미 저기 위에 밥그릇따먹으신분들이 이미 마인드부터가 ..
<DarkCircle> 우분투 채널입니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음? 위에라
<bridgebot> Demathia : 우분투 사용자들 정보공유목적?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 여튼 그쪽이 정경유착하고 좀 틀어막힌 생각인게 문제죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음? 그런건 아니고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 걍 팬채널같은거에요
<bridgebot> Demathia : 넹
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 잡담도 하고 딴소리도 하고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가끔 모르면 묻고하는거죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (하지만 하는일(시간비래)의 99%가 잠수란게 함정)
<bridgebot> Demathia : 다들 회사원이신거같은데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 브릿지까지하면 80명정돈 여기 있는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가끔 종일 아무도 말 안 할떄도 있음-_-;
<Seony> 이쪽은 잠수 잘 안타는데요..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 80명이 모여서 종일 암말도 안 하는 멋진곳이죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 irc란게 원래(?) 그런거인지라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 별 문젠 없는
<bridgebot> Demathia : 브릿지는 어디랑 한건가요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 프리노드쪽인듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그쪽이 이쪽의 절반정도 인원이 있습니다
<Seony> 프리노드에 있는 한국 우분투 포럼 공식 채팅방입니다...
<bridgebot> Demathia : 아하
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 공식인데 여기보다 사람 적어요 ^^;
<bridgebot> Demathia : 아얄씨 스크립트좀 배우고싶은데 참조할만한곳 없나요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠; 글세요....
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 귀찮아서 한번도 손되본적 없는 영역인
<bridgebot> Demathia : 가만보면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 구글링하면 대충 뭔가 많이 떠요
<bridgebot> Demathia : 플밍 종사자들보다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (다만 영어울렁증이시라면 패스~)
<bridgebot> Demathia : 그냥 아얄씨 유저들이
<bridgebot> Demathia : 스크립트 더 남발하는거같음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그럴지도
<bridgebot> Demathia : 귀차니즘 덩어리들
<bridgebot> alchemist : 클라마다 스크립트 다르져..
<bridgebot> Demathia : ~_~
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 프로그래밍 전공이면 매너리즘 말기에요
<bridgebot> Demathia : ㅋㅋ 저도 전공
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기본적으로 제가 아는한도내에선 프로그래머는 게으른 종족
<bridgebot> Demathia : 학ㅂ부3학년이에욤
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 게으른 종족이 필요도 없는데 뭔가 할까봐요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 궁극의 C&P를 두고
<bridgebot> Demathia : 제가 모르는게많아서
<bridgebot> Demathia : 검색을 많이 해야겠군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 비유포용의 개인용일떄 가장 궁극 수단이죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그냥 구글링 열심히 달리신후
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 적당히 C&P해서 믹스해보세요
<bridgebot> Demathia : c&p가 뭔가요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그럼 대부분의 기능은 코드 작성및 수정 10라인 이내로 끝남
<bridgebot> Demathia : 약어는 다른내용이
<bridgebot> Demathia : 너무많아서
<bridgebot> Demathia : 아 저는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저희들의 금단의 수단이면서 궁극 수단이죠
<bridgebot> Demathia : 그냥 스크립트언어 문법?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : Copy&Paste말고 또 있나요;
<bridgebot> Demathia : 그정도만
<bridgebot> Demathia : 아
<bridgebot> Demathia : 제가
<bridgebot> Demathia : 센스가 부족합니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 궁극수단이면서 금단의 수단이죠 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Demathia : 오늘 교수님이
<bridgebot> Demathia : 상속을 설명하면서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 나중에 저작권등으로 귀찮아지기 싫으면 피해야하지만
<bridgebot> Demathia : c&p에 대한
<bridgebot> Demathia : 언급을
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 젤 편하죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 개인용이고 유포 안 하면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 무슨 구조인지 누가 알아요 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 특히 이런 스크립트처럼 결과만 보여주는경우 그부분만 고치면 모르죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 알고니즘 안 고쳐도 되면 참 일이 편해져요(...)
<bridgebot> Demathia : 음
<bridgebot> alchemist : 음 애플껀 넘 비싸군..
<bridgebot> Demathia : 구글링하면 개인용 노배포도 나오려나
<bridgebot> alchemist : 아얄 무선에서 안끊기게 못하나여..
<bridgebot> Demathia : 유선도
<bridgebot> Demathia : 끊겨요
<bridgebot> Demathia : 가끔
<bridgebot> alchemist : 유선은 서버 문제없는경우는 끊겨본적 없엇는데
<bridgebot> Demathia : 서버문제인가 흠
<bridgebot> Demathia : 무선랜카드를
<bridgebot> Demathia : 비싼걸로 달아보세요
<bridgebot> Demathia : 수신률 좋은거 *_*
<bridgebot> alchemist : 놋북에
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그런 ㅎㄸ한 튜닝을 할순없음
<bridgebot> Demathia : 외장 USB같은거 소형 많잔아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그것도 끊기던뎅..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 음 싸구려라 그런가
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그래서 지금 아예 썬더볼트 기가빗 어탭터 알아보는중..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 아얄때메 사려고햇던건 아니지만..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그거말고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 한아알씨 자체가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 짱깨들이 하도 두둘겨대서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 자주 끓깁니다
<bridgebot> alchemist : 디도스..
<Seony> 키보드 키캡이 끈적거리네요... 언제 한 번 닦아줘야지..
<bridgebot> Demathia : 저 키보드청소하고 클립 잘못껴서 키보드 하나 날림 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 클립은 멤브레인에 있는거 아닌가요?
<DarkCircle> 펜타에도 보면 플라스틱 클립이 있죠
<Seony> 아... 하긴 펜타그래프에도 있껬군요
<DarkCircle> 클립이라고 하면 좀 웃긴거 같기도 하지만 음 멤브레인에는 스페이스 같은 키에 클립이 있고 펜타는노트북 같은건 키마다 달려있는 모양새
<bridgebot> k-kimlabs : 부동소수점 라이브러리 만들고있어요 방금 웹사이트 구축 ㅋ http://kkimlabs.bitbucket.org/consistent_floating_point/
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그건
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 키보드 매니아 채널가면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 잘 알려줄걸요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 호오
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈8 재미있는 기능 찾음
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 닥엔씨
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 안랩에서 수정을 한건지
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : IE10에서도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자세한건
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 던파 이젠 잘됩니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://windowsforum.kr/?mid=lecture&document_srl=3380057&comment_srl=3400450#comment_3400450
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가보세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 8에서 혹시나 싶어서 던파 깔아놧던거 돌리니
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 잘돌아가네요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이전에는 불루스크린 뜨더만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이제 더이상 vhd만들어서 로더에서 안 불러도 윈도 부트됩니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 원래 리눅등과 달리 휴대디스크에는 못 까는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이제 제약 사라진듯
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 보|Darkness-Angel ]
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 보|Darkness-Angel ]
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 닦엔씨
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그러니까
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이제느 그냥 외장 장치에 깔아도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 멀티부팅이라던가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 된단 소리임?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저거 대로라면 그렇개 해서 다른대 척 꼽아도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : USB로
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 부팅이 된단 소리?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : USB하드 디스크로 가능해진다면 아주 매력적일거 같은대
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 외장에서도 부트된다는거죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그냥 usb하드에 깔고도 쓱~
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이런거죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 제말ㅇ느 다른소리가 아니라요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거기에 hdd처럼 충격 약한거 집어치우고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : A란느 인텔 사양의 PC에서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : CF등을 추천합니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 외장 USB장치에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그건 힘들어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 설치한다음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그경우는 PE쓰세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : B라는 전혀 다른 스펙의 AMD PC에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 꼽아서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 부팅시켜도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : pe쓰세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 정상적으로 쓸수 있냔
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 거죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 역시 그거 되려면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아직 멀은듯하군요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 진짜 자유로워지려면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 대중적으로 쓰이는 칩셋들은
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 별문제없이 서로간에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이동이 가능해야할걸로 봐요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 닥엔시 그리고 저 굉장히 위험한 시도를 하나 더 할 예정
<bridgebot> Demathia : 메인보드에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 투알라틴 최고클럭인 1.4ghz 아시죠?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이놈
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : "듀얼 멩니보드" 구해놧습니다
<bridgebot> Demathia : 저장장치를 하나 달아서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 램도 512m sdr 3개를
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 구해놧고요
<bridgebot> Demathia : 하드웨어 사양 저장하고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 덤으로 256m 하나 더 올려주면
<bridgebot> Demathia : 그에 맞춰 펌웨어깔아놓고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 1.75gb죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 자 여기에 뭘할거냐?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 8을 깔겁니다
<bridgebot> Demathia : 그 위에 운영체제를 설치하게
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : VGA는 지포스 5천대 정도로
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 예정
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 미ㅣ나이루님//PE쓰시라니까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 포터블 쓰는이상 어플 다 데이터 보존되잔아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 걍 PE쓰세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 뭐 그건 그거고요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아무튼
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : PE경우 드라이브 잡히기전에 봉인된 상태라서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 투알라틴 1.4ghz 듀얼로
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 처음 부트시 반드시 자동적으로 드라이브 잡을려고해요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 윈도우즈 8 갑니닷~
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 싱글로도 돌려요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저거 어디쓰냐하면 개인서버등에서 쓰는거죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거기에 usb물려서 vm으로 부트할수도 있음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://cfile7.uf.tistory.com/image/15524C4D4FFA1D6622C5F8
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 멋진 센스
<bridgebot> Demathia : 파티션을 너무 조각내놨넹;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 미리나이루님//드라이브 열심히 깔면 저걸로 되는듯
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 으음?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 두대 쓸려면 1 연결->드라이브 설치->2연결->드라이브설치
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그건 뭔소리?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이러면 되는듯
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아아..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그러니까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 연결할때마다 자동으로 된다네요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 드라이버 없는 장치에요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 라고 징징거리면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 드라이버 한번 잡아주면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 다시 또
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : Demathia님//아마 저거 전부 다 드라이브일꺼에요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 쓸수 잇단 소리?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저도 그렇지만 usb등으로 인해서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : R드라이브까지 있어요; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전 본래 하드가 6개고 SSD가 하나고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ODD2개에 가상 드라이브 2개해서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 몇개지
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 주의점 1
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가끔 usb hid장치가 문제 생ㄱ서 리붓해야한데요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 주의점 2
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 8이 아직 rc라 그런지, 아니면 자체 문제인지 완벽하지 않아서 일부 어플이 안 된데요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 한글 2010 포터블등이 안 된다네요
<bridgebot> Demathia : 저게 다 드라이브면 파워 바꿔야할정도같은뎅
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 심지어는 vhd에도 설치된다네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저처럼 자체 파워 쓰면 되요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : http://cfile210.uf.daum.net/image/201E1C354FCC39440A341D
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅎ드용 파워
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아뇨
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전 파워 자체는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 걱정도 안해요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 싱글레엘
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 730W파워인대
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 보세요 하드만으로 저러는분 있어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 뭐가 문제겠습니까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전 odd랑 멀티리더등으로 인해서 밀려서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : R까지 감
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거기에 저처럼 usb하드등 쓰면 쭊쭊 늘어나요
<bridgebot> Demathia : 전 후달려서 odd도 뺐는뎅
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ODD는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : IDE랑
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 가상이에요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : IDE 1채널거 2개장비
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 가상화된
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 알콜과 데몬의
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 드라이브입니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 보이지죠?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : N까지 간거
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이전에는 IDE만으로도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : OPQR
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 까지 갓엇어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대 그때는 안습한게
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://powerwin.tistory.com/325
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : T급은 커녕
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자세한건 이ㄱㄹ 봐주세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 250GB급이
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 최고용량이엇어서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 250GB 2개
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 200GB 3개
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 160GB 2개
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 120GB 2개
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전 지금 R드라이브까지 있어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 뭐 이런식
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : N보다 더한 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : A,B도 쓰고있어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 플로피가 아닌 플ㄹ쉬 쓰는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 암튼
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 닥엔씨
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이번에도 ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 진자 삽질하는건대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 투알라틴을
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 듀얼로 쓸수 잇는 보드를 구해놧어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 튜알라틴 최고 클럭인 1.4ghz 2개가 갑니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 여기에 윈도우즈 8을 깔아볼겁니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : pci 슬롯에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : S-ATA카드를 연결하고
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -.-.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 여기다가 벨로시렙터 74기가를 달아서
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 나도 구형이라고 생각하고 있었는데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 저긴 더하네
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 하드 까지 충족시킵니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그래픽카드는 지포스 5천대 정도를 생각하고 있고요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 튜알라틴 서버... 창고에 박혀 있는데
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : SDR램 512m 3개 확보해놧고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 버려야 되나
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 256M도 있으니
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 1.75GB의 메모리 양을 확보햇네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ 막장 발견
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : SCV곰님
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 구현 제온2.4듀얼에 램 4긱인데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저걸로 해서 버박돌리는분
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그냥 튜알라틴 싱글에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 멋지군요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 8을 깔려고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 시도를 해봣엇는대요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 에러 뱉으면서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 너 꺼져
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 라더궄요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어이쿠; 저 주세요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 제온 2.8듀얼에 램 8긱으로 올릴라겨 하는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 버릴바엔 저 주세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 닥엔씨
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저도 있어요 제온 웍스
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 튜알라틴 싱글은
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 델에서 만든건대
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 구링ㄴ데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 램512제한
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 시퓨는1개만 박혀잇어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 한글판 Acronis True Image Home 2012  는 Windows 8 에서는 호환성 문제로 설치가 되지 않습니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel :
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그러나, 영문판 빌드 7119 는 이상없이 설치가 됩니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel :
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 꼭 한글판을 사용하셔야 겠다면, 편법으로 영문판을 설치한 후 Windows To Go 환경이 아닌 곳에서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 3.0ghz인대
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel :
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : Program Files 폴더의 Acronis 폴더를 한글판 설치된 폴더와 바꿔치기 하면 이상없이 사용이 가능하더 군요.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그게 604 소켓일겁니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel :
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : PE 속에 들어 있는 것으로 바꿔치기 해도 됩니다. (두어달 써 본 경험에 의하면 별 다른 이상을 느끼지 못 했음.)
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 램은 512M ECC REG DDR1이
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel :
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 2개박힘
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel :
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : -> 이런건 알려주면 안되는 거지만, PE 속에 있는 것으로 바꿔치기하면....인증 문제(?) 에서 해방됩니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel :
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아뭏든, 한글판도 빨리 업데이트되어 나오기를 기다립니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 먼산
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 하이브리드등 꺼도 8기가는 필요하다라는듯
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그러니까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하긴 윈7/8 32비트 깔면 저정도 먹으니까요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 설치하는 저장 매체가요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 추천은 vhd등에 깔아서 (처음에는 10기가 이상 달라고하니)
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그러면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 16기가 정도 선이
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 적정선이네요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 데이터 같은거 문제도 있고하니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 빠르게 설치후에 스왑등 만진후 마운트해서 복제하던지 아크로니스등으로 이미지 떠서 옴기래요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 16기가면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 실여ㅛㅇ량 14.5 잖아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 사실 이게 설치로는 빠르죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 8기가로 되요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 8기가면 빡빡하잖아요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그런식으로하면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 하긴 데이터는 거기 넣ㅇ르 일이 없나.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아뇨
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 최악의경우 대비해서 sd를 추천하고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 데이터 까지 가만하려면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저거 무지막지하게 커야해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 속도 고려하면 cf추천해요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저 TIB파일 묵음만도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : sd추천하는건 일단 싸고, 쓰기방지 달려서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 300GB에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 육박해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 피방등에서 안심되요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ISO파일들 묶음은
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 약 500GB
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이런거 드려도...ㅇ마 8은 아직 무료유포니 안 걸리겠죠?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://windowsforum.kr/3384294
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://windowsforum.kr/3384142
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 32/64비트 토랭 다운 링크입니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가면 첨부에 붙어있는 토랭 받으세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다 설정한후 된거니 아크로니스로 미세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : - Administrator 계정 활성
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel :
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : - Superfetch 비활성
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel :
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : - 시스템복원 비활성
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel :
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : - 가상메모리 없음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel :
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : - 전원관리 비활성 (powercfg -h off)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : - nVIDIA Windows 8 Driver
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : - Fresco USB 3.0 Driver
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 정도 드라이브 깔아놨데요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 경고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈8구조상 administrator에서는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일부 어플이랄까 대부분의 어플이 실행 안 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일반 어플은 되는데 메트로 어플은 다 즈
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 참고로 64비트 게시물 덧글 중간에 32/64병합한 버전 링크도 있네요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 토랭이 돌리느 vm머신ㅇ은
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 다른거니까
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그거 켜는 중이에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : magnet:?xt=urn:btih:NBSPDE72FMGBPZA52ZWXR2CLZQUR72BY
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그거 켜서 돌려야겟네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 알아서 받으세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 용량만 되는(아마 32ㅣ가정도) 카드 쓰시면 32/64선택부트 가능
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저거 안에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아크로니스
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 있는건가요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 vhd별도라 파티션 다른걸로 됨
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그럴리가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아크로니스자체는 공식홈가면 있어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 받으신후에 키젠 쓰세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 인터넷 끈고 하시면 되요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 최ㅣㄴ버전은
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 때려도 ㅇ니증이 ㅇ나되던대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://windowsforum.kr/index.php?page=2&document_srl=3383443
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 참고로 여기 보시면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아크로니스 들어있는 PEㅇㅆ습니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이걸로 하세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이걸 버박등에서 돌려서 부트하시면 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저기같은 8기가이상 유져라면 1기가쯤 던져주고 돌리면 되요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저기 들어있는 아크로니스를
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그냥
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전자의 걸로
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 옮기기만 해도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 죄나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : PE꺼 뺴서 레지랑해서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 옴기셔도 되요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 파일 복북만해도?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 폴더 뺴고 레지도 뺴서 옴기면 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 랄까 걍 아크로니스 키젠만 구하세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 레지는 또 어딜 만져야하는겁미..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 공식홈가면 업데이트를 위해 클라이언트 언제나 유포중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 키젠 1메가도 안 나가는거 미디어파이어등에서 주우세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니면 이번기회에 사...진마세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 12->13갈려는 시점이라서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 사면 손해에요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그냥
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 13 나오면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 13나오면 홈 하나 사세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 하나 사버려야겟어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 라이센스 4만인가해요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 불법 자꾸 쓰려나
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 감질나서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 불법버전도 잘 되요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 카스퍼스키도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 키젠 자꾸 돌리다가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이렇개 좋ㅇ은거 자꾸 굴리면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 진짜 벌받는다 싶어서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 하나 지름
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭐 사줘야 회사도 먹고살죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아니 라이센스 4년치 질러놓고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 맘편하게 사용중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저도 비슷한넘이니까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 처음에 써보고 맘에 들면 사죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그래서 체험판 안 주는 회사들 싫어요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 특히..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 오라클..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 맞죠?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 암튼
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 윈도 8에서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저거 vhd등으로 해두면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 던전앤 파이터 구동된느거 확인
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이제 한가지 더 호가인해봐야하는건
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : CDSPACE가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 리눅등 쓸때 버박으로 돌려서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 8 32비트에서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 되냐느거죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아주 쉽게 사용가능할듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 직접 쓰셔도 되고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 버박도 되죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그따위 쓰레기 버리세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 옛날건 이미지가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 업데이트도 안 해주는 케케묵은거 언제까지 쓰실래요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : LCD뿐이라서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다 iso변환때리세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : "답이 없다"..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 레벨임
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 날 잡아서 ㄷ 바꾸고 지우세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ISO변환때리니
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 작동이 안되요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 환세록이라던가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 앞으로 호환성 무리있어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 마운트후 새로 이미지 뜨세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ccd등으로 뜨면 문제없을꺼에요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그거보단
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그거 이유 간단하게 원인 2가지임
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : MDF로 떠두는개
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 장기적으로 좋죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 술 만세!
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 첫번째는 알파롬등의 고급 인증수단
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 두번째는 iso가 원래 멀티세션 대응못해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 원인은 둘중 하나일꺼에요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 제가 써본 가상 CDROM 툴중에 가장 좋은건
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 술이더라구요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그다음이 아니리컬하개도 LCD
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 락 복제하는댄
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : VMware ThinApp라
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이놈이 탁월하더군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 심심한데 포터블 좀 만들어볼까요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 만들아봣었어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : LCD는 그렇개만들어도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 동작 못해요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 4.1은
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 비스타 부턴 안됨
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 6.0인가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 나왓느대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 프리 버전은
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 안에 AD 들어감
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이세끼들ㅇ지워도 생김
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 5.0 구해다가 시도해볼 예정
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 6.0은 7 비스타도 되는대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 64비트도 되는대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : AD가 들어간게 문제
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자세한 사용법은
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://windowsforum.kr/index.php?search_target=user_id&search_keyword=poweruser&document_srl=2347184
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅇ거 봐ㅏ주세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아뇨
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 필요한건 이걸 다해놔버려서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ 저걸로 저거 포터블 만들어볼까요 ^^;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저거 쓸일이 이제 없어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 오피스 구버전이라던지
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 다 해놧어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아 있지요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 8 써보면서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저거 어디 쓰는지 아세요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 맘에드는게
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 작업관리자가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : PE랑 조합하는거에요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 맘에들더군요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이젠 디스크 메모리
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : cpu까지
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈고나 PE중 하나랑 조합해보세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 사용률 다 분해해서 보여주더군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그럼 PE에서 임시로 어플 깔고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : PE만들고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 리붓하면 흔적 없음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 간단하죠 ^^;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전 VMware에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 머신 올려놓고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 작업햇는대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저건
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그렇게해서 많고많은 PE들이 탄생합니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일단 기존의 PE용 PE버전써서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 최신버전을 PE로 만들게요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 필요한 이유는 최신버전으로 만든 한글2010이랑 워드PE만이
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 구버전과는 달리 윈8고에서도 잘 된뎅
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 인대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 적ㅌ은 경우는..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저같은 경우는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그런걸 아예 VMware로
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 해결해버려요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그냥 무식하게 되는 os를 가상 머신으로 만들어버립니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 게임 아닌이상 이게 편해요 저로선
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 지금
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 가상 머신 2개에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 오페라 3개 켜놓고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 던파 켜놓고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 파폭 ie 켜놓고 하니
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : cp가 60%대고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 램은 13.9GB
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 먹내요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이런식으로 먹어대니
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 달랑 2GB 쓸때 그 생쇼를 쳤지
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고 WinUSB Maker v2.0 BETA 2
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이건 어때요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 8 아니더라도 vhd없이도 7을 usb에 깔게 해줍니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 개조 불필요한
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고 grub되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 리눅등도 같이 부트가능하단 소리
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅈ의점은 실행에 닷넷 4.0이 필요합니다
<bridgebot> Demathia : 애초에
<bridgebot> Demathia : 속도에 비중두는사람은
<bridgebot> Demathia : 외장이고 뭐고 그냥 닥 SATA3
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 생각해보니
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저거 자체가 큰 효용성은 없어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 왜냐
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저에겐 iODD가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 있거든요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 환상경 : iODD ¯!
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : -_-?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 어익후
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : usb메모리에 실제 윈도 설치가능하단건데요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아치채널에서 우너정오셧담;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아까는 8을 공식 지원하다고 한거고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그럴 ㅍ리요성이 없어요 저한탠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저건 xp~7등을 깔게 해주는겁니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 8가서 호환성이니 메트로니 하지마시고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전 그냥 아예 오아ㅣ브로건 뭐건
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저걸로 7깔아보시는건?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 되는 pc자체를
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 들고다느는 쪽을
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 선호해서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 8이랑 마찬가지로 드라이브셋 깔아두면 어느컴에서도 될꺼에요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아뇨
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : usb 메모리로
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 꼽아서 다른대서 일보고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 일너거보다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저는 테블릿이건
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : mid건
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 폰처럼
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : pc를 들고댕기는 파벌에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 들어간다고요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저도 개인껄 선호하지만
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 네트워크는 테더링이나 와이브로 해결
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 보안상 거기까진 ㅇㄴ 되는 경우도 있고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 휴대 힘들고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 8테블릿 나오면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이젠 될태죠 뭐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 보통 이런건 스팩ㅇ 낮아서 거기이쓴ㄴ 머신보다 느리거든요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그거나 pe나
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전 같던대요 뭐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다르죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : PE는 매번 부트시마다 드라이브 잡아서 늦고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자체 트윅등 할려면 귀찮아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저넘은 7을 걍 아무USB에나 깔게해줍니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일반 설치니 아무런 문제없이 일반 사용하듯이 쓰면 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거기에 같은 스팩의 컴에 꽃는경우 드라이브 잡혀있죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아 그러고보면 웃기는 현상으로
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 우분투에서조차 압축프로그램은 윈용 포터블 사용중(...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이유는 rar/7z등이 완벽하지않고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 패치 안 하면 zip내 2바이트 문자 다 깨짐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 와인으로 7z/winrar/압축시대(이넘은 살짝 괴증세 보임)등을 쓰시면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아무 신경 안 쓰셔도 자체적으로 다 지원해주죠(...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거기에 제경우 윈도에서 winrar정품인증된걸
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 폴더 복사해서 그대로 쓰니 인증도 옴겨감
<bridgebot> mog422 : 12.04에서 크롬으로 유튜브 볼때 색 이상하게 보이시는분 안계신가요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://www.acronis.co.kr/backup-recovery/server-linux/
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아크로니스 리눅용도 있네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : mog422님//그거 떠돌이님 이글루스에서 해결책 본듯
<bridgebot> mog422 : 흠..
<bridgebot> mog422 : Darkness-Angel, 구글링하니까 저만 그런게 아니였군요..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자체 버그에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 플레쉬 리눅용은 성능만 병맛인게 아니라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 버그투성이에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈도용보다 더 자주 브라우져 크레쉬도 시키고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 램반납도 나빠요
<bridgebot> mog422 : html5 베타 테스트에 체크 해놔서 html5로 재생되는건 잘 나오는데
<bridgebot> mog422 : 특정 동영상만 이상하게 나와서..
<bridgebot> mog422 : 플래시 문제였구나..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈도에서 아크로니스로 리눅 뜨면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : sector by sector라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 용량이 미쳐요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 30기가 잡은후 5기가 쓰고 백업뜨니 28기가 -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음 근데 native USB boot(flat file boot)가 ㅐ체 뭡니까?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://www.nextcube.org/files/tiger-x86/dd-0.3.zip
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 출쳐불명이지만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈도용 dd입니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 헉;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : Acronis Backup & Recovery Server v11.0.17438
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 왜 이리 받는데 오래걸리지하고 쳐다보니 용량이 미치도록 많이 나가네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈용 기준으로 단일언어인데도 800메가 시디쯤 되야 설치파일 보존가능
<bridgebot> alchemist : 다크니스 성님
<DarkCircle> Darkness-Angel / gnuwin32 찾아보세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅇㅅㅇ?
<bridgebot> alchemist : 낮에 리눅 usb에 vhd 심는거 말해줫는데 어디서 찾나여
<bridgebot> alchemist : 생각해보니까 저는 vhd 네이티브 붓 보다도
<bridgebot> alchemist : offline install 이라는 관점에 더 매력을 느꼇었던같군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그냥 vhd를 하나 usb에 넣고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : mbr로 grub2dos
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : sbr이던가 여튼 세컨드 있는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그걸로 ntndr
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이렇게하세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 제가 PE떄 쓰는 방법입니다
<bridgebot> alchemist : 아 grub2dos 로 하는군여..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이렇게하면 메인이 grub이므로 리눅도 되고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ntndr이 알아서 vhd해줍니다
<bridgebot> alchemist : grub2dos가 bootmgr로 chainload도 해주져?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네
<bridgebot> alchemist : 감사합니다.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 심지어는 ntfs의 파일도 읽어오고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 더 막장으로 iso를 통쨰로 올리기도 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 램만 많으면 부트시작전에 iso다 램에 맵핑후에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그걸로 가능(....;)
<bridgebot> alchemist : 흠 ㅋ 그건 pe 때 쓰던건데..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅇㅅㅇ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그짓하면 부트전에 iso싹 다 읽어서 부트 장난아닐껀데요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 윈pe는
<bridgebot> alchemist : wim이라 해서
<bridgebot> alchemist : 좀 작지않나여
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아아
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그래봤자 300메가대
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : GUI랑 다이렉트랑 넣으면 저정도죠
<bridgebot> alchemist : grub2dos랑 grub4dos랑 다른건가여?
<bridgebot> alchemist : grub2dos는 첨들어봐서..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 4였나
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 까먹었음
<bridgebot> alchemist : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 여튼 저넘 쓰면 되요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 넴넴
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자동툴이라 신경 안 쓰다보니;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : bootice 써보세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈도용이라면 이게 젤임
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 포맷할떄 디스크타입을 usb-hdd+를 간단하게 지정 가능하고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 부트로더도 자체적으로 교체가능
<bridgebot> alchemist : 이러한 삽질의 궁극의 목표는
<bridgebot> alchemist : 더이상 시스템 갈아엎는 짓을 안하려고..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> alchemist : 윈도는 성공햇습죠..
<bridgebot> alchemist : differencing은 저같은
<bridgebot> alchemist : 좁밥러들에게
<bridgebot> alchemist : 꼭 필요함
<bridgebot> alchemist : 절대로 없어서는안됨
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저걸로 제경우는 PE도 성공했고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈7 + 우분투 이미 성공
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 제 옆을 구르고 있습니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 우분투가 자동으로 해줬습니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈도 깐다음 파티션 하나 남긴다음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거기 우분투 깔라고 시키면서 멀티부트 고르니 알아서 해주더군요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 아 그렇군여..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 나중에 리눅스 가서 /boot/grub/grub.cfg던가? 편집하면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 리스트 편집 가능해요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 저는 방금 알려주신 내용가지고
<bridgebot> alchemist : 대충 이런 시나리오 구상해봄
<bridgebot> alchemist : 파티셔닝은 안하고 한 디스크에
<bridgebot> alchemist : 일단 pe나 이런걸로
<bridgebot> alchemist : 대충 디렉토리 정리해주고
<bridgebot> alchemist : Windows vhd 넣을 디렉토리를
<bridgebot> alchemist : C:\VHD 정도로 해두고
<bridgebot> alchemist : 일단 여기서 윈도우 vhd native boot 해주고
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그담에
<bridgebot> alchemist : 우분투를 거기다
<bridgebot> alchemist : 설치
<bridgebot> alchemist : 어차피 낮에 들엇던 거에 의하면
<bridgebot> alchemist : 리눅이는
<bridgebot> alchemist : 유저데이터 파티션 따로 분리할 필요가 없더라구여
<bridgebot> alchemist : 워낙 기동성이 좋은거라 그냥 네트워크로 유저데이터는 정기적으로 백업해두면서
<bridgebot> alchemist : 리눅은 이거 백업본으로 샥샥 기동중에 교체해주면 되니까..
<bridgebot> alchemist : grub4dos => linux
<bridgebot> alchemist : grub4dos => bootmgr => windows
<bridgebot> alchemist : 이런식으로 하면 될거같네여
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그리고 추가적인 건 vm..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 아 grub4dos => usb vhd
<bridgebot> alchemist : 이렇게까지..ㅋ
<bridgebot> alchemist : 음 대충 개요가 이렇게 디테일하게는 좀더 많을듯..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 이렇게 => 이렇듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠냐 덤으로 mac도 깔아볼려니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 귀찮네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 레오파드 dvd라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 구해야하나;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일단 vhd에 윈도 까는 가이드등 보고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈도 까세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 작동 확인후 리눅스 깔면 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 대부분의 최근 리눅이라면 알아서 grub으로 해줄꺼에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그것도 자동으로 ^^;
<bridgebot> alchemist : 윈도는 vhd 가지고 논지 꽤 되서
<bridgebot> alchemist : 100퍼 다 오프라인 인스톨링해서 써여..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 오프라인으로 드라이버랑 풀그램 설치도 되서 ..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 하나 깨끗한거 만들어서 보관중이죠 헤헤
<bridgebot> alchemist : 맥까지 vhd 박스에 넣고 쓰면..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 이상적이겟으나..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 스노우 레오파드 10.6.1이랑
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 10.7라이온중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어느거 깔까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://tonymacx86.com/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=29005
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이미 이런거 구해놔서 10.7가볼까란 생각도 있는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 깔려는 머신에서 그래픽드라이브 vesa가 아닌 제대로 작동시키는거죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일단 재미있는 장난감부터 포스팅할게요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 바로 과거에는 cmd창에서 색상변경 먹는게 7에서 안 되는걸 다시 뚤는거죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://dateno1.egloos.com/1194939
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하도 안 쓰다보니 y-M-d H:m넣어야하는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아무 생각없이 yy-MM-dd H:mm라고 넣은
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : PHP포맷이야하는데 윈도용으로 넣어버림
<bridgebot> reserve : 보통 H:i:s 많이 쓰지 않나요? =3
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/fileUpload/201207/1342361867.gif
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 년-월-일 시:분
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이렇게 나오게하고팠어요
<bridgebot> reserve : PHPë©´
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 오리지널도 저거 다 나오는데 배치만 달라요
<bridgebot> reserve : 0 붙는 분은 i용
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 즉 디자인상 저걸 다 출력할만한 공간이 있어요 ^^;
<bridgebot> reserve : m은 0붙는 월;
<bridgebot> reserve : http://kr.php.net/manual/en/function.date.php
<bridgebot> alchemist : 아니 이거 정말 이해가 안되네여
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 게시판이나 게시물의 시간 표시형식이라 매우 길게 좌우로 공간 확보되어있음
<bridgebot> reserve : m     Numeric representation of a month, with leading zeros
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅎㅎ 메뉴얼 chm으로 만든것도 있어요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 카이스트 ftp 섭에서
<bridgebot> alchemist : iso 받는데
<bridgebot> reserve : i     Minutes with leading zeros
<bridgebot> alchemist : webdav 것은 다운이 안되고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 단지 찾기 귀찮아서 그랬죠
<bridgebot> reserve : alchemist: ...그래서 CTCP 버전은 왜 때리셨..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?.?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 카이스트섭 멀쩡함
<bridgebot> alchemist : ftp 프토콜은 다운이 되고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 몇일전에도 씀
<bridgebot> alchemist : 아니 저만 그럼
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다음쪽이 더 빨라요
<bridgebot> alchemist : reserve 아 모르고..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 죄성여
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : Mac OS X 10.7 Install DVD 받아지면 버박에서 깔아보고 뜨면 dvd굽고 달려봐야죠
<bridgebot> reserve : 넹;
<bridgebot> alchemist : 죄송함당
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그거 하면 안되는 거군요..
<bridgebot> alchemist : irc-version-summary 라는 커맨드를 만들어서 테스트좀 해보려고여..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 사람많은 채널이 여기라..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 아니 근데.. 이해가 안됨
<bridgebot> reserve : 예전엔 버전보고 찔러보는 사람들이 있어서요;;
<bridgebot> reserve : 핑플러드도 날려보고 -.-
<bridgebot> reserve : 여튼 전 이만 자러;;
<bridgebot> reserve : =3
<bridgebot> alchemist : 음 전. .그냥 제가 만든 아얄씨 거맨트 테스트
<bridgebot> alchemist : 해보려고 햇슴당..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 아니 근데 그것보다..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아 쉬운방법은
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 클라 2개 실행해서
<bridgebot> alchemist : 왜 ftp 프콜은 되고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 채널 하나 만드세요
<bridgebot> alchemist : http는 안되지..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거기서 ㅐ널 폭파를 하시던지 뭘하시던지 아무도 참견 안 해요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 33% [===========>                           ] 240,935,377 --.-K/s  eta 2m 57s
<bridgebot> alchemist : 이게 ftp 에서..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 90% [==================================>    ] 654,771,624 6.88M/s
<bridgebot> alchemist : eta 10s
<bridgebot> alchemist : 아니 이게 ftp
<bridgebot> alchemist : 위에가 webdav
<bridgebot> alchemist : 위는 저기서 멈췃음..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 받다가 끈켰겠죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기본적으로 http는 이어받기 지원할수도 있고 아닐수도 있어서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 끈키면 안 받아질떄도;
<bridgebot> alchemist : 음.. 근데 왜 다른사람은 되고 저만안되는지..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 너무 희한한 경우라서..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그리고 더 이상한건 플레인텍스트는 되는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 님회선이나 OS설정이나
<bridgebot> alchemist : iso만 안됨..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 브라우져등의 설정
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 프록시 등등
<bridgebot> alchemist : 음 wget
<bridgebot> alchemist : curl
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흑은 단순히 일시적 문제일수도 있스빈다
<bridgebot> alchemist : 다 해봣..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 어제부터 그랫다능
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ftp는 wget보단 전문 소프트를 추천합니다
<bridgebot> alchemist : 저도 일주일 전에는 되엇는뎅
<bridgebot> alchemist : 음 이런 문제에 대한 진상을 알기엔 내 지식이 넘 짧당...
<bridgebot> alchemist : 음 혹시
<bridgebot> alchemist : 로컬에 webdav 서버 잇으면
<bridgebot> alchemist : 외부 webdav에서 파일긁어오는데 충돌되고 이런건 아니겟져...
<bridgebot> Demathia : 수고하세요 전 자러
<bridgebot> alchemist : 뭐.. ftp가 되니까..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 언젠가 해결되겟지.. ㅎ
<junhyuk> 안녕하세요, http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=22404&p=104608#p104608 시간되시면 한번 봐주시겠어요..? 간단한 것 같은데 이해가 잘 안되서요..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://dateno1.egloos.com/1195031
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 끝
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 포터블 어플 제작툴의 구버전으로
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 최신버전을 포터블 제작 시도중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음; 뭔가 잘 안 되는
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : 아디오스 1시되었네요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://blog-imgs-44-origin.fc2.com/s/h/i/shinorva/teddyanv7.jpg
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (....?)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다 받았으니 이제 버박가동시ㅣ도를 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 램 1기가 줬는데 너무 적게준듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 코어1개 할당
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하드 10기가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 비됴램 128메가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ich ide랑 ich ac97주고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 각종 가속등 만짐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 버박이라고 안 넘어가는걸까요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 무제한 대기
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 스노우 레오파드 시도중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠냐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아 설정탓이네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 원인1 까먹고 보드칩을 ich로 안 바꿈
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 원인2 까먹고 efi켜둠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후회하는점1
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 램 1기가는 넘 적었나;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후회하는점2 과연 10기가로 깔리긴하나;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://www.sysprobs.com/guide-mac-os-x-10-7-lion-on-virtualbox-with-windows-7-and-intel-pc
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 대충 이렇게 맞추면 되는듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가상머신 지우고 새로 만듬
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 웃기게 머신종류 맥 안 하니 안 넘어가는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 참 웃기는 넘이죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : mbr로 해서 시ㅣ도중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 시글코어 때주니 20분이라 뜨네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네이티브 설치면 원본 매체만 빠르면 7~8분이내일듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : lion 문제가 심각한게
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : mbr이면 자꾸 에러내내요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그래놓곤 gpt할려고하니 구형컴이라 uefi문제 있어서 가지도 못하는데; ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 또 OS 없음 즐 떄리면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저도 즐 떄릴래요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후 뭐가 문제일까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이미 mbr패치했는데도 결국 깔고나면 OS없음 때리는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 오 이런 7pe만든거 파티션 유틸 넣긴했지만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈도 기본 포함인 fdisk빠져있네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (저작권탓인가)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 카멜레온을 깔아줘야할듯한데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 방법을 모르겠음
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2013-07-08
<autowiz2013> 엔신님 안녕하세요...
<autowiz2013> 상쾌한 까지는 아니고 그냥 습습한 월요일 아침 입니다...
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 오랜만입니다.
<ahoops_> sublime++
<DarkCircle_> 고래옹 너브죽 (_ _  )
<DarkCircle_> Seony / 너브죽 (_ _  )
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle_> 드디어 물폭탄 시즌 시작이네요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle_> 말 나온 동시에 수돗물 트는 소리가 밖에서 -.-;
<autowiz2013> 중부지방에 국지성 호우가 많이 내린다고 하더군요.
<Seony> 음... 여기는 요즘 며칠 계속 낮에 엄청 덥네요
<Seony> 아무래도 USB 캔 자판기 하나 사무실에 놓고 먹어야할 듯 싶군요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 여긴
<DarkCircle_> 갱기도임니당~(~_~)~
<DarkCircle_> 서울에 가까운~
<autowiz2013> 서울에서 가까운 경기도면 어디이신가요?
<DarkCircle_> 위 아니면 아래~(~_~)~
<Seony> 옆은 아니라는 말씀이군요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 빙고!
<autowiz2013> 위
<autowiz2013> 에 한표
<DarkCircle_> 땡
<DarkCircle_> ~(~_~)~
<autowiz2013> -_-++
<DarkCircle_> ~(~_~)~(~_~)~(~_~)~
<DarkCircle_> 아 졸립다 -ㅅ-
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Markers> nohup 사용법 자세히 아시는분 계시나요?
<Seony> 취침!
<razgon_LBT> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2013-07-09
<Markers> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-07-10
<autowiz2013> 안녕하세요 좋은 아침들 되세요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2013> 안녕하십니까~
<autowiz2013> 또 출장 고고싱야~
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?~
<razGon_web> 더운 여름 날입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> Seony: 퇴근하셨군요.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Seony> razGon_Web: 저녁 먹고 이제 봤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> ^^;
<razGon_Web> 저는 환자 보고 있습니다.^^;
<razGon_Web> 잠시만요.ㅋ
<Markers> 아.. 저녘 ㄸㄸㄸㄸㄸㄸ
<autowiz2013> 오랜만에 찬섭이도 보이고 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이 시간까지 계시네요
<razGon_web> aloha!!
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<wispit> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2013-07-11
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 혹시 아마존 EC2 써보신분 계신가요
<ujuc> 나가셨네.ㅡ.ㅡ;
#ubuntu-ko 2013-07-12
<kky> hi
<kky> ?
<kky> 개발용으로 13.10 버전 어떤가요?
<kky> 하스웰 노트북에 설치 하려고 하는데 조언좀
<galactic_> fd
<galactic_> hanguel an nawayo -.-
<galactic_> update  too slow
<galactic_> michigetne -.-
<ujuc> 응음...
<ujuc> 묻고 곧장나가시는분들은 뭔지.ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> 요즘엔 다들 바쁘시나보네요..
<JSTaedev> 안녕하세요
<Seony> HI
<JSTaedev> 안녕하세요
<JSTaedev> 조만간 창간되는 고구분투 잡지에 우분투에 대한 소개 기사를 기고하려고 글을 써보고 있는데 생각보다 어렵네요..(끄적끄젂)
<Seony> 원래 글쓰는게 쉽지않지...
<JSTaedev> 어떤 식으로 써야할지..
<JSTaedev> 결국 우분투 소개 기사는 포기하고 "우분투 설치와 이모저모"라는 기사를 써보고 있습니다. ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-07-13
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 평안하신지요.
<Work^Seony> 아뇨.  요즘 대학원 가야할 생각 때문에 고민이 많습니다.
<Work^Seony> 저번에 말씀드렸었지만.... 수업 내용만 봐도 한숨부터 나와요
<ahoops_> 석사코스 가실려구요?
<Work^Seony> 네 어쩔 수 없이..
<Work^Seony> 반 강제적으로 석사를 해야해서요
<ahoops_> 허..
<Work^Seony> 수업 제목만 봐도 어지럽습니다...
<ahoops_> 제목이뭔데용;
<Work^Seony> 컴파일러 이론, 고성능 컴퓨팅, 생명정보론, 향상된 인공지능, 의학정보학...
<ahoops_> 오..컴파일러;
<Work^Seony> 수십개 중에서 몇 개만 말씀드린 거에요..
<ahoops_> 제목들이 다들 흥미진진하고만요!!
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 막상 들어보면, 자료구조론만 해도 이미 토 나오는 정도에요
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 학부 때 자료구조론 듣고 아주 한학기 내내 짜증났거든요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 컴 전공인데 교실에 컴퓨터가 없어!
<ahoops_> -0-;;
<Work^Seony> 수업은 오로지 칠판과 노트만으로... ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그랬었어요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 저도 나가서 놀때는
<ahoops_> 종종 노트만 가지고 나가서 노는데.
<ahoops_> 가끔은 컴터 없는게 더 편할때도 많아서요..
<ahoops_> 이론수업은 그닥상관없자나요!!
<Work^Seony> 정보 보안 수업도, 듣기 전에는 해킹이나 뭐 그런거 배울 것 같지만요, 막상 수업 들으면 해킹은 커녕 암호화 알고리즘 분석만...
<ahoops_> 암호화 알고리즘;
<ahoops_> 저도 열심히 공부한적이;;
<Work^Seony> DSA니 RSA니 하는 것들이랑... 하여간 머리 아픕니다...
<ahoops_> 생각보다 코드들이 간결해서 허탈?해했었던 기억이 나는군요;
<ahoops_> 그래두 공부하면 잼나자나요.
<Work^Seony> 그걸 구현한 코드야 간단하지만, 그게 어떻게 해서 만들어지는지를 공부하는건 정말 골치아프거든요
<ahoops_> 네..
<Work^Seony> 역시 저는 프로그래머는 체질에 안맞나봐요.
<Work^Seony> 그냥 "잉여 게이머" 내지는 "잉여 컴쟁이" 정도?
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 전 요즘 여자얘를 한명꼬셔서.
<ahoops_> 하루종일 떠들면서 사느라고;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 필리피노에요?
<ahoops_> 네 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 같이 집구하러댕기고 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 담주에 이사갑니다 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 드디어 사람이 살만한 집으로;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 당분간 아얄씨 안오시겠군요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 똑같죠뭐.
<ahoops_> 아침에 커피마시러 비치나오고
<ahoops_> 짐 들렸다가 한시간정도 운동하고.
<ahoops_> 근데 이사가는곳이 산속이라서요..
<ahoops_> 인터넷이 랜드라인으로 안들어오는것같기도하고 그래요;;
<Work^Seony> 조용하고 좋겠네요
<ahoops_> 작년에 총맞아 죽었다던데..
<Work^Seony> 헛... 그렇군요
<ahoops_> 1,2층 통째로 빌렸는데요.
<ahoops_> 혼자사는거라서;;
<ahoops_> 4룸인데 ㅡㅡ;;
<ahoops_> 치안이 좀 걸려요.
<ahoops_> 털리는건 괜찮은데, 총쏘고 갈까..그게 제일 그렇네요.
<Work^Seony> 하긴, 아무도 없으니 도와줄 사람도 없다는 얘기겠군요
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 지금사는곳은 밀집지역이라 안전한데 산속으로 이사가서리;
<ahoops_> 털리면 다 서니님탓.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 나중에 시간이 되면 가상현실용 슈트를 한 번 만들어보고 싶은데, 대충 제가 상상하는걸 알아보니 모터를 제어할 수 있어야겠더라구요
<Work^Seony> 차라리 전산보다 로보틱스를 해야할지도... ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 홀로그램같은거 어떤가요?
<ahoops_> 스타워즈처럼 막..그런거요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 아뇨 홀로그램은 아니구요..
<Work^Seony> 아직 이쪽으로는 아는게 없어서 잘 모르겠지만...
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다!
<imsu> 즐거운 주말이네요~
<imsu> ㅌㅌ
<autowiz2013> 즐 주말 퇴근 고고싱~
<autowiz2013> 가방이랑 책상에 쌓였던 서류 정리하는데 6시간이나 걸렸네요 .. 좋은 주말들 보내세요~~
<DarkCircle_> 이 채널은 역시나 출퇴근 신고용이군요
<DarkCircle_> 기대를 저버리지 않는~
<razgon_LBT> 오늘은 과거 추억으로 회기..ㅋㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-07-14
<ahoops_> 자바스크립트는 너무 심오하다;
#ubuntu-ko 2014-07-07
<samahui> 안녕하세요 좋은 아침입니다.
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_i7HR> 리하이요!
<samahui_> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_> 오늘은 정말 정신없는 월요일이네요
<razGon_i7HR> 그러게요.
<samahui_> 점심들 맛있게~ 즐기면서 드세요^^
<samahui_> 밥먹고 오겠습니다
<autowiz_> 맛있게 드십시요~
<ihavnoth> 우분투 소비자 공동체가 있군요
<ihavnoth> https://www.facebook.com/ubuntu200
<bluedusk> 야
<bluedusk> 어.. 죄송합니다 채널을 잘못.;;
<Darkcircle_mba> 옹
<Darkcircle_mba>  ... ?ㅅ?
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<ihavnoth> http://newstapa.org/news/201411924
<ihavnoth> 국정원... 혹시 간첩 조작 성공할때마나 성과급 몇억씩 받는거 아니에요?
<ihavnoth> 너무 열심히 조작해서... 의심이 생기네요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 결국 홈네트워킹에 방화벽을 돌리고야 말았네요 ㅋ
<Seony> 근데 방화벽에 dns resolver cache가 있어서... 인터넷이 더 빨라졌습니다.
<Ferendevelop> MIL-STD-498에 대해서 잘 아시는 분 계신가요?
<Ferendevelop> 그 방식이 괜찮은지 여쭈어 볼려고 하는데..
<ihavnoth> 처음 들어보는 용어네요
<Ferendevelop> 그러시군요. 미 국방부 문서입니다.
<Ferendevelop> 80장의 A4 문서를 스템플러로 찍기는 무리겠죠?
<ihavnoth> 스태플러에 몇호라고 적혀 있나요?
<ihavnoth> 스태플러가 아니라 스태플러 침에 몇호라고 적혀 있군요
<ihavnoth> http://kissoffice.com/comm/data/cheditor4/1407/2db26f7c76a7ce46e0a5906f980c8a52_1404710492.3731.jpg
<ihavnoth> H13/24mm 침이 복사용지 200매 이하네요
<Ferendevelop> 그냥 스템플러에 들어만 있고 침통이 안 보입니다ㅠㅠ
<Ferendevelop> 그 일반적으로 사무용이나 집에서 쓰는 거에요
<ihavnoth> 그건 30장 정도일꺼에요
<ihavnoth> 35호인가 그게
<Ferendevelop> 그럼 쎈 침을 구해서 들고와야하나보군요
<samahui_> 저녁 먹고 왔습니다.
<samahui_> 골목에서 옛날식 왕 돈까스를 판매하는 곳이 있어서 큼지막한 왕돈까스를 먹고 복귀했습니다
<samahui_> 이제 배속을 채웠으니 시원한 에어컨 아래서 열심히 밤샘작업에 착수해야죠
<samahui_> 다들 저녁 맛나게 드시고 퇴근들 잘하세요
<autowiz_> 아이고 고생이 많으십니다.
<autowiz_> 저도 막 출장갔다왔더니 배고프네요.
<autowiz_> 오늘은 몇시에 끝날려나 ㅠㅠ 02시 예상입니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ 목요일부터 휴가더나서요 일을 후딱해놔야되요
<samahui_> 올해는 두번에 나눠서 휴가가려고요
<samahui_> 이번주말에 다녀와서 8월 중순이후에 나머지 몇일 다녀오면 딱 좋을거 같더군요
<samahui_> 고생이시네요
<samahui_> autowiz_님도 저녁 맛나게 챙겨드세요
<autowiz_> 저는 올해 목표가 3년만에 휴가 가보는겁니다.
<samahui_> 꼭 가실수 있을겁닏 ㅏ
<autowiz_> 덤으로 그동안 못간 보상으로 올해는 두번 갈려구요 ㅎㅎㅎ 정말 갈 수 있을지는 모르겠습니다만 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 꼭 가실 수 있을겁니다
<samahui_> 못간 보상까지 꽉꽉 채웟 놀다오세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 감사합니다. ^^
<samahui_> 오늘은 오타가 잘나는군요
<samahui_> 일하면서도 자꾸 오타로 오류뜨네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 오늘 출장가서 몇가지 워드글자 넣는데 그 키보드에 적응도 못한것도 있고 컴도 이상하고 해서 오타가 활개를 치더군요 ㅋ
<samahui_> 더워서 손가락이 정상이 아닌가봐요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 그럼 전 본격적인 작업태세로 들어가야겠네요
<samahui_> 즐거운 저녁시간되세요
<samahui_> 나중에 다시 올께요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<Darkcircle_mba> ~(_~_)~
<Darkcircle_mba> 조용하네요
<Darkcircle_mba> 전 일단 퇴근 을 해야 집에서 ㅁㅇㄴㄹ
<Darkcircle_mba> ...
<monos> autowiz_: 님 안녕하세요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> sd 메모리건 usb 메모리건 오래 쓰다보면 (특히 저가제품) 쓰기도 읽기도 안되는 상황이 오는거 같습니다.
<LYUSO_THINK2> TLC 등이 들어간 메모리는 쓰다보면 메모리 쓰기 수명이 만료되어 더 이상 이용이 불가능합니다.
<autowiz_> 쓰기 많이 해서 그런거 같은데 , 파일 시스템을  어떤걸 하면 그나마 쓰기 횟수를 줄일 수 있을까요?
<LYUSO_THINK2> 어느 파일 시스템이나 상황은 비슷비슷하다고......
<autowiz_> 지금 sd 메모리 ext4 로 포멧해서쓰는데 저널 때문에 더 빨리 망가질까 싶어서요.
<autowiz_> 사실 저는 망가진적은 별로 없어서. 보통 몇달정도 쓰면 망가질까요? 사용빈도/ 방식에 따라 천차 만별일가요?
<LYUSO_THINK2> 파일시스템보다는 sd 메모리의 메모리 컨트롤러에 영향을 심하게 받아서 딱히 fs 에 의한 차이는 크지 않다고 보시면 됩니다.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 네 정확하게 보증 쓰기 용량이 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 메모리 컨트롤러 .
<autowiz_> 안드로이드폰 동영상 플레이어 추천해주실만한거 있으실까요?
<LYUSO_THINK2> 내장 쓰시는게 보통 가장 좋습니다만 굳이 외장 쓰시려면 아무래도 GPU 가속이 가장 잘먹히는 mx 플레이어를 추천드립니다.
<autowiz_> 감사합니다~~
<samahui> mx플레이어의 경우 기기에 맞는 코덱을 설치해줘야 하지않나요?
<samahui> 설치하실때 참고하세요
<samahui> 성능이나 기능은 좋은편입니다
<samahui> 전 다시 일하러 잠수~
<samahui_> 아! 정말 ㅜㅜ 잠시 자리 비우느라 화면 잠가놓고 나갔다 왔는데 복귀가 안되네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 결국 일하던거 다 날려먹고 리붓했네요
<samahui_> 가끔씩 아주 사람 속을 뒤집는군요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 아뿔사.
<autowiz_> 어찌 그런일이...
<samahui_> 저녁부터 한일은 다 도로아미타불~이군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 듀얼 모니터 물려놨더니 가끔 이러는군요
<autowiz_> 저는 리눅스 가끔 gui 바보 되서
<samahui_> 듀얼모니터에 그래픽카드를 n당이 아닌 a당 모델을 쓰면 그런경우가 있더라고요
<autowiz_> ssh 로 들어가서 x 재시작 하면... 아 결국 날아가는구나 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 전 순간 열올라서 그냥 리붓해버렸어요
<autowiz_> 윈도우즈도 가끔 그래서 , 원격은 또 되더라구요.
<samahui_> 한 10여분 기다려도 돌아오지 않는 화면에 열이 쑥~ 올랐습니다
<autowiz_> 원격접속하고 나면 본체도 정상으로 돌아오는 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 요즘은 재미난 신기술 뭐가 있을까요?
<samahui_> 저 상황에 빠지는 경우가 대용량파일 복사중 화면보호모드 들어간경우나 아까 말했듯이 a당 그래픽카드 쓰면서 듀얼쓰는경우 저러는 경우가 생기더군요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 뭐 이미 넘쳐나도록 많이 나와서 아주 따라잡을 수가 없을 지경이 되어버렸지만요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_> 가장 핫한 아이템은 3D프린터와 클라우드 서비스의 확대 아닐까 싶은데요
<autowiz_> 사진인화 하는 곳 종종 있잖아요 , 인터넷 인쇄가 더 싸긴 하지만.
<samahui_> 사진 인화하는곳 아직 많죠
<autowiz_> 그래서 저도 3d 프린터 샵을 체인식으로 해볼려고 생각만 하고 있습니다.
<samahui_> 증명사진 찍으러 찾아보면 동네에 한두곳씩은 있더군요
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 사실 가정집에서 3d 프린터 사긴 좀 부담될꺼고 직접 뭘 만들어보고 싶다 하면.
<samahui_> 얼마전 소식지에서 20~30만원대 3D프린터를 판매 준비하는 회사를 몇곳 봤습니다
<samahui_> 아무래도 얼마지나지 않아서 일반 프린터 사듯이 3D프린터 살수 있을듯 해요
<samahui_> 그럼 3D프린터 샵은 좀 더 전문적인 기기와 기술을 갖지 않으면 도퇴될듯... 합니다만..
<samahui_> 그래도 나름 아이디어는 재미있네요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_> 그것보다는 3D프린터를 이용해서 휴대폰 케이스를 리폼해주는 서비스 어떤가요?
<samahui_> 우선 설계 기술과 재질등에서 전문적인 사람이 아니면 힘든 부분이니 프린터가 보급형이 나와도 장사 될거 같은데요
<samahui_> 좀 더 나아가서 노트북이나 전자기기의 일정 부분도 리폼해주는 겁니다
<autowiz_> http://www.nagyformatumu.hu/en/3d-nyomtato/zbuilder-ultra-0
<samahui> 컴이 더위를 먹었나 아까 다운되고 나서부터 자꾸 죽는군요 ㅜㅜ 점검 좀 해보고 일을 해야겠네요.
<samahui> 아니 일은 다름 놈으로 하고 이놈은 좀 손좀 봐야겠군요
<samahui> 새로 세팅하고 올께요. 나중에 뵈요
<samahui_> 다시 돌아왔습니다
<monos> samahui_: 님 안녕하세요
<samahui_> 안녕하세요 ^^ 오랜만에 뵙습니다
<monos> samahui_: samahui_ 님 저 질문이 있습니다.
<monos> samahui_: 제가 요즘 포고 플러그로 개인 토렌트용 나스처럼 사용하는데요
<monos> samahui_: 리부팅만 하면 포고 플러그 폴더가 파일형식으로 바뀌어요
<monos> samahui_: 국내 포고 카페나 다른곳에 질문글올려도 답을 찾을수 없어서 여기 질문하네요
<monos> samahui_: 리눅스 처음에 시작할때 서비스를 외장하드를 마운트가 처음으로 되게 할려면 어떻게 하는지 아세요?
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ 지금 일도 급하고 컴이 CPU팬이 안돌아가서 맛이가서 그거 교환하고 하느라 정신이 없어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 잠시만요
<samahui_> 컴이 자꾸 다운되요
<monos> samahui_: 네 그거 컴퓨터 쿨러 맛가겠네요
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 네 CPU쿨러가 돌다 안돌다 하네요
<samahui_> 대충 다른 컴의 쿨러 가져다 붙였는데 아무래도 내일 사제 쿨러 사다 붙여줘야 할거 같아요
<samahui_> 외장하드를 마운트 처음으로 되게 한다는게 외장하드로 부팅을 하게 만든다는건가요?
<samahui_> 아니면 부팅 후 처음으로 마운트 되게 한다는 말씀인가요?
<samahui_> /etc/fstab 을 편집해주면 부팅시 자동 마운트는 시켜줄 수 있습니다
<samahui_> 만일 부팅을 그것으로 시키고 싶다면 그건 CMOS설정에서  해당 장비를 인식시키고 부팅순서에서 위쪽으로 위치시킬 수 있어야 됩니다
<samahui_> 도움이 되었는지 모르겠네요 ㅜㅜ 전 다시 컴 상태 좀 보러 다녀올께요
<monos> 네 오늘 /etc/fstab/ 편집하는데 ssh가 완전 접속이 안되어서 애 먹었어요
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ 일하다 나중에 다시 올께요. 컴이 문제가 많아요
<ipeter> 역시 밤이라서 그런지 휑하군요.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<monos> dkssudgktpdy
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Seony^TP> 안녕하세요
<monos> Seony^TP: 님 안녕하세요
<monos> Seony^TP: 저 한가지 궁금한게 있는데 아무리 검색해도 답을 못찾아서요
<Seony^TP> 어떤 건데요?
<monos> Seony^TP: 외장하드 마운트를 다른 서비스에 비해 가장 빨리 되게 할려면 어떻게 해야 되나요?
<Seony^TP> 어떤 서비스보다 더 빨리요?
<monos> 기본적인 부팅만 되고 바로 외장하드 마운트?
<Seony^TP> 음... 예상하는 바로는, /etc/fstab에 추가시키면 기본 하드디스크 마운트 하면서 같이 외장하드도 마운트 할 것 같은데요
<monos> Seony^TP: 님 오늘 제가 /etc/fstab 건들다가 ssh 접속도 안되고 부팅도 안되어서 재설치 ㅠ_ㅠ
<Seony^TP> fstab 수정하는건 별로 어렵지 않아요.  아직 경험이 부족하셔서 그런 것 뿐이에요
<Seony^TP> 근데, 왜 외장하드를 빨리 마운트 해야되나요?
<monos>  /dev/sdb1에 외장하드가 있는데요
<monos> 제가 포그플러그란 서비스를 쓰는데요
<monos> 포그 플러그 포그 리눅스에요
<monos> 포고
<monos> 포고플러그가 리부팅만 하면
<monos> 그림파일이나 폴더가 파일형식으로 나와서
<monos> 서비스를 재시작해야 되는 불편함이 있어서요
<Seony^TP> 서비스를 재시작한다는건, 소프트웨어를 재시작한다는 의미인가요?
<monos> 이 서비스가 외장하드 마운트보다 더 빨리 되는거 같아요
<monos> 아니요
<Seony^TP> 하드웨어를 껏다키시는거군요
<monos> 서비스 restart
<monos> 네
<monos> smbd restart
<monos> 이런거 처럼
<monos> 그냥 서비스 데몬만 리스타트요
<Seony^TP> 그건 소프트웨어를 재시작하는거잖아요
<monos> 네
<Seony^TP> 하드웨어를 껐다키는게 아니라, 소프트웨어를 재시작하는 건데,
<Seony^TP> 그러면, 부팅 다 끝나고 재시작만 해주면 되겠네요
<monos> 아치 리눅스라서 systemctl restart pogoplug 되겠네요
<monos> 그래서 제가
<monos> startup.sh
<monos> 만들어서 넣어주었는데도 안되어서요
<Seony^TP> 그걸 어디에 넣었는데요?
<monos> 제 계정에요
<monos> root로만 쓰는 서버인데요
<monos> root에 넣었어요
<monos> 다른 계정은 아예 없어요
<Seony^TP> 아... 아치는 startup.sh라는 파일을 넣으면 실행되는 기능이 있는 거에요?
<monos> 확실히는 잘 모르겠는데 계정에 그렇게 넣는다고들 해서요
<monos> 다른것들도 넣었는데요
<monos> 다른것들은 되었어요
<monos> 삼바랑 트랜스미션 ftp 3가지는 되었어요
<Seony^TP> 아치를 안써서 잘은 모르겠지만, 보통은 시작 프로그램으로는 /etc/rc.local 이라는 파일에 넣으면 되요
<Seony^TP> 삼바랑 트랜스미션은 startup.sh와는 관계없이 이미 서비스 데몬이 등록되어있어서 그렇구요..
<monos> 한번 넣어볼게요
<monos> cd /etc;./sdmfdsfhjfe
<monos> 이런것들이 있네요
<monos> ujuc: 님 안녕하세요
<monos> Seony^TP: 님 여전히 안되네요
<monos> Seony^TP: 똑같은 현상이에요
<Seony^TP> 어떻게 수정하셨는데요?
<monos> systemctl restart pogoplug
<monos> 넣어주었어요
<monos>   "etc/rc.local 에 나노로 systemctl restart pogoplug  추가 해주었어요
<Seony^TP> 아치는 우분투랑 명령어가 좀 다르군요...
<monos> 네
<monos> 명령어가 틀려요
<Seony^TP> 그러면 아무래도 아치 커뮤니티에서 도움 받으셔야할 듯 싶네요
<monos> 데비안 쓸려니 포그플러그 서비스를 안해주어서요
<monos> 아치 커뮤니티가 없어요
<monos> 리눅스 쓰는 사람들이 워낙 적어서
<monos> 데비안도 되던데 데비안은 포그플러그 서비스가 없어서 안쓰고 있어요
<Seony^TP> 그렇군요... 일단 저는 아치를 본적도 없어서... 아치가 rc.local을 사용하는지 확실하지 않으니까, 제가 알려드린 방법이 작동된다고 말씀드리기 어렵네요
<monos> 불편하지만 부팅후 systemctl restart pogoplug
<monos> 해주고 사용해야 겠네요
<monos> Seony^TP: 님 마지막으로 한가지만 알려주세요
<monos> Seony^TP: /etc/fstab에 마운트 잡을려면 어떻게 해야 되나요?
<Seony^TP> 뭐, 규칙대로 적어주면 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<monos> Seony^TP: ex로 좀 보여주세요
<Seony^TP> fstab파일은 일정한 규칙이 있거든요
<Seony^TP> 파일을 열어보시면 알겠지만, 순서가
<monos> #/dev/sdb1 /media  ext3 defaults,locale=ko_KR.utf8 0 0
<monos> 제가 오늘 이렇게 적었다가
<monos> 부팅 불가
<monos> 무지 애먹었어요
<Seony^TP> 원위치, 마운트위치, 포맷, 옵션, 덤프, 패스
<Seony^TP> 이렇게 6개의 항목으로 나뉘어져있거든요
<monos> # <file system> <dir>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Seony^TP> 외장하드 파일시스템은 뭘로 포맷하셨어요?
<monos>  ext3요
<Seony^TP> 마운트 위치는 어디구요?
<monos> dev/sdb1
<Seony^TP> 마운트 하실려는 위치요
<monos> 2가지는 아는데 다른것들은 모름
<Seony^TP> 그건 디바이스 이름이구요.
<monos> "/media/
<Seony^TP> 그럼 다 나왔네요
<Seony^TP>  /media라는 디렉토리는 만들어줬구요?
<monos> spq
<monos> 넵
<monos> 권한도 777주었어요
<Seony^TP>  /dev/sdb1 /media ext3 defaults 0 0
<Seony^TP> 권한은 안줘도 되요
<Seony^TP> fstab을 제대로 작성했는지 알아볼 수 있는 방법 알려드릴께요
<monos> 네
<Seony^TP> 지금 마운트 되어있는 외장하드를 언마운트 하시구요,
<monos> 네
<monos> 지금 바로 언마운트 할게요
<Seony^TP> fstab 파일 작성해서 저장한다음,
<Seony^TP> sudo mount -a 해보세요.
<Seony^TP> 만약 /media에 마운트 되어있으면, 제대로 작성된 거에요
<monos> [root@pogo4 etc]# umount /dev/sdb1
<monos> 안먹혀요
<Seony^TP> 서비스가 돌아가는 중이라 그런가보네요
<monos> umount: /media/sdb1-ata-TOSHIBA_MK5059GS: target is busy
<monos> 네
<monos> 그런거 같아요
<Seony^TP> 서비스 중지시키고 해보시면 될 거에요
<monos>         (In some cases useful info about processes that
<monos> Seony^TP:  서비스 전부 중지 시키는 명령어가 없나요?
<Seony^TP> 음... 그럼 이렇게 해보세요.
<monos> ps -e 해서 보고 정지 시키는데
<Seony^TP> 일단 fstab 수정한 부분 맨 앞에 # 붙여서 주석처리 하시구요,
<monos> 네
<Seony^TP> 서버를 셧다운 시키고, 외장하드 케이블을 뺀다음 부팅을 하세요
<Seony^TP> 그런 다음 다시 fstab을 수정한다음 외장하드 연결하고 명령어 쳐보세요
<Seony^TP> 어쩌면 외장하드 꼽자마자 아치가 자동으로 마운트할지도 모르니까, 외장하드 꼽고나서 자동으로 마운트 됐는지 확인하시고, 마운트 되면 언마운트해서  mount -a 해보세요.
<monos> 네
<monos> 지금 외장하드 케이블 빼고 리부팅중요
<monos> [root@pogo4 etc]# mount -a
<monos> 아무것도 안 뜨네요
<Seony^TP> 메시지는 아무 것도 안나오는게 정상이에요
<Seony^TP> 마운트 됐는지 확인해보세요
<Seony^TP> 명령어 실행 후 멈춘게 아니라 그냥 메시지만 안나온거죠?
<monos> 마운트 되었네요
<monos> 네
<monos> dev/sdb1       459G   33G  403G   8% /media
<Seony^TP> 그럼 이제 재부팅하면 잘 될 거에요
<monos> 이제 재부팅해볼게요
<Seony^TP> 그리고 fstab 잘못 작성했다고해서 재설치할 필요는 없어요
<monos> ,locale=ko_KR.utf8 0 0
<monos> 이건 안 붙여주어도 한글 폴더나 한글 파일들 잘나오죠?
<Seony^TP> 네.  리눅스에서 생성된 파일이면요
<monos> 제가 윈도우도 같이 사용하는데요
<Seony^TP> utf8이면 윈도우에서도 잘 보일 거에요.
<monos> 윈도우 컴1 리눅스 컴 2대네요
<monos> 가끔 서버로 옴기면 깨지는 한글들 때문에 스트레스네요
<Seony^TP> 만약 한글이 깨지는 문제가 발생하면요,
<Seony^TP> fstab을 수정하지 마시고, mount 명령어 중에서 옵션만 바꿔서 리마운트 하는 옵션이 있어요
<Seony^TP> 그걸로 테스트하세요
<monos> Seony^TP: 님 감사합니다.
<monos> Seony^TP: 성공햇습니다.
<Seony^TP> 오~ 잘됐네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^TP> 도움이 되서 기쁘네요
<monos> 3일 웹에서 답찾을려고 하는걸 Seony^TP 님 만나서 바로 해결했네요 감사합니다.
<Seony^TP> 3일이나 고생하셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^TP> 근데, 사실 그렇게 고생하면서 해결해야 머리 속에 남아요
<monos> 한가지 궁금한게 서비스들을 한꺼번에 다 죽이는 명령어는 없나요?
<monos> ps -e 해서 보고 하나하나 죽일려니 너무 힘드네요
<Seony^TP> 없을 거에요.  위험하잖아요
<Seony^TP> 이름이 같은걸 전부  kill할 수는 있어요
<Seony^TP> 예를 들어서 프로세스 이름이 chrome인걸 전부 죽이고 싶으면 killall chrome
<razGon_i7HR> 굳모닝.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-07-08
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 밤새 작업은 못하고 컴만 고친 1인입니다. 처음엔 쿨러 이상인줄 알았더니 서플라이가 나갔네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 외근 댕겨올께요
<samahui> 퇴근하셨군요
<samahui> 부럽습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아침에 비가 내리더니 지금은 따사로운 햇살로 피부를 괴롭히는군요
<samahui> 습하니 덥고 오늘 아주 찌는듯한 날씨가 예상됩니다
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 오늘은 퇴근이 좀 늦었네요
<Seony> 중요한 프로젝트가 진행 중이라... ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 에어컨의 힘으로 날씨 차이를 못느끼겠어요
<samahui> 저도 내부에서는 에어컨의 힘으로 버팁니다만
<samahui> 지금 외근중이라 나와있거든요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 돌아댕기기 아주 짜증나는 날씨예요
<samahui> Seony: 중요 프로젝트라니 능력발휘중이시군요
<samahui> 저도 중요한 프로젝트는 맡았는데 내일 오전 근무하고 휴가입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 중요한 때에 자리를 비우는 초이기주의 시전중입니다
<Seony> 뭐 제가 능력발휘하는건 아니구요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 전... 아무것도 맡지 못했어요...
<Seony> 서포트 해주는 엔지니어 2명이 와서 작업 중입니다
<samahui> 관리감독이시군요
<samahui> 좀 더 중요한 위치죠. 일은 기술자가하고 실적은 관리자가 챙기는 법입죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ  뭐 그런건 아니에요.  워낙 규모가 작아서, 누가 뭘 하는지 다 보이거든요
<samahui> 이태원 나와있는데 여긴 좋군요
<samahui> 관광지라 그런지 무료 wifi가 잘 되어있군요
<Seony> 제가 한국 나갔을 떄 깜짝 놀랐던게,
<Seony> 인터넷 강국이라더니, 정작 와이파이를 무료로 쓸 수 있는데는 하나도 없더라구요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 이상한 곳만 가셨나봐요 제가 다니는 곳은 와이파이 잘 뚫려있어요
<samahui> 관광지 위주나 공원등은 나름 갖춰있거든요
<samahui> 강남등 밀집지역도 서울시에서 운영하는것 말고 개인이 쓰는거 뚫린게 많아서 쓸만하고요
<Seony> 국내 통신사 가입자가 아니면 안되요
<samahui> 하지만 그 외의 곳은 거진다 그냥저냥 없고 막혀있구 그렇쵸
<samahui> 아! 통신사 와이파이 말고
<samahui> 서울와이파이나 공용와이파이 이런식으로 국가에서 운영하는 무료포인트들이 있습니다
<samahui> 지금도 서울시에서 무료로 뚫어놓은거 잡아서 쓰고 있어요
<Seony> 그렇군요
<samahui> 결혼 전에는 회사 옆건물 오피스텔에 살았어서 회사 와이파이 썼었는걸요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 고걸 위해서 몰래 집쪽으로 공유기 물려놨었었죠
<samahui> 요즘은 보안땜시 그렇게도 못하고 결혼하고 이사도 가버려서 제 돈으로 내고 쓴다는... 아쉬움이 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 주변에 무선 공유기가 많으면 무선신호도 혼선이 생기는게 맞죠?
<samahui> 가깝고 강한놈 잡으면 그리 심하게 혼선 생기지는 않더라고요
<Seony> 저희집 주변에 신호 뜨는것만 한 30개는 되는데, 이거 채널끼리 분명 겹칠 것 같네요...
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 채널이 같은게 있으면 혼선 생기겠네요
<ihavnoth> 그나마 적게 쓰는 채널 선택해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 예전에, 무선이 안되서 공유기 고장난줄 알았거든요
<Seony> 근데 채널을 바꾸니까 되는거 보고서, 이거 심상치 않다고 느꼈죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 채널 중첩되면 안되죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 채널은 그냥 오토로 해놨어요
<samahui> 보통 설치해 놓을때 오토로 놓으면 지가 알아서 비는 채널 잡을텐데요
<Seony> ssid를 숨겨놓으면 중첩현상이 좀 덜할 거라고는 하는데,
<Seony> 그래도 워낙 뜨는게 많아서 좀 그렇더라구요
<samahui> 전 보안생각해서 SSID는 숨겨놓고 씁니다
<samahui> 아무래도 안보이면 덜 공격받을꺼 같아서요
<LYUSO_THINK> 차라리 중첩이되면 CSMA 가 작동하는데
<samahui> 소심하죠
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 1~2체널 정도 빗겨나가면 SNR 이 극도로 떨어지면서 재대로 안되죠.
<samahui> 느려요
<LYUSO_THINK> 2.4Ghz 대역은 보면 국내에서 거의 대부분 꽉 차있다고 해도 과언이 아니더라구요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 14번 Japan 대역을 쓰도록 펌웨어를 뚫어도 되지만.......
<samahui> 글고보니 많이 뜨면 노트북에 등록해놓은 공유기랑 같은 이름으로 된것들땜시 속썩죠
<samahui> 이거 붙었다 저거 붙었다
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 인증받지 않은 군사채널을 쓰는것도 방법이죠
<samahui> 걸리면 책임은 못지겠지만요 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> ㅎㅎ 그렇죠.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 대역이 너무 꽉 차있어요
<LYUSO_THINK> 5기가 대역도 좋긴 한데
<samahui> 그러니 통신사 놈들이 이번에 방송사 채널까지 넘보죠
<LYUSO_THINK> 아직까지 스카이웍스에서 재대로 된 성능의 증폭칩이 안나오니까
<LYUSO_THINK> 다들 성능이 좀 애매모호 하더라구요.
<samahui> 다운걸어놓고 기다리는 묘미가 있어야 여유롭고 즐겁죠
<samahui> 너무 빠르면 의미 없어요
<LYUSO_THINK> 5기가 AC 무선출력 2x mimo 한다고 앰프칩을 TX 에 6개 RX 에 2개나 박는 이런 설계는 으으....
<samahui> 열은 어쩌나요
<LYUSO_THINK> 열 엄청나죠.
<samahui> 조만간 화재 원인이 공유기 발화로 ...
<LYUSO_THINK> 노트북용 랜카드들 무선 출력이 23mW 이정도밖에 안나오는데, AP 는 70mW까지는 올려야 하니까요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 저야 2.4 대역 800mW 에 5.8G 대역 80mW(앰프칩 최대 출력) 걸었지만
<samahui> 농담이 아니라 컴이나 냉장고 등보다 공유기 몇개 쓰는 열이 더 방을 뜨겁게 하더라고요
<samahui> 후끈하죠
<LYUSO_THINK> 제가쓰는 공유기만 해도 발열이 40W 좀 넘어가니까요.
<samahui> 조만간 출력을 더 올려대면 냉각팬 달린 공유기가 나올지도 ...
<samahui> 아니면 정말 불나는 원인 중 하나가 공유기 과열이라는 기사를 볼지도 몰라요
<LYUSO_THINK> 60Ghz 대역은 어떻게되려나 모르겠네요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 사실 공유기가 저렇게 고성능화 되는게, 어쩌면 이미 L3 L2 라우터 의 본격적인 기능들이 요구되면서 일반 네트워크 장비 급 성능이 요구되다보니 이제서야 나타나는 거라 봅니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 당연히 그랬어야 하는 일이라고 해야할까요. 외산 공유기들은 36코어 1Ghz ASIC 로 돌아가니......
<samahui> 우리나라는 통신 관련은 군문제로 막혔던 부분이 많아요
<samahui> 기능상 구현 가능해도 주파수등 보안관련해서 제약이 많았었으니까요
<samahui> 요즘이야 완화 많이 됬죠
<LYUSO_THINK> 그리고 완전히 그런 거에 신경을 안쓰는 대역들이 이제 60Ghz  쪽이니 이쪽으로 연합이 생기는건지
<samahui> 통신사의 로비의 결과물 입니다 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 돈 쓸어담아야 너네들 더 줄 수 있으니 남는 대역은 다 우리에게 활당해라!!! 이러고 있죠
<LYUSO_THINK> 60기가 대역은 통신사쪽은 아니라서요. ㅎㅎ;;;;
<LYUSO_THINK> 60기가로 WWan 서비스는 불가능하다 보셔도 됩니다.
<samahui> 이번에 노리는거 같던데요
<LYUSO_THINK> 이번에 와이기가 얼라이언스를 보면
<samahui> 뭐 아무튼
<samahui> 저희야 빨고 좋은 서비스 나오면 좋기야 한디...
<samahui> 모든 대역대에 다 통신전파가 돌아댕기니... 몸에 마이크로웨이브에 쏘이는 피해망상이 생겨날듯해요 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇긴 하죠.. 아무래도 엄청 많은 전파들이 지나다니니.... 다행이도 고 주파수로 갈수록 영향은 적어진다는 게 안심되는 일이지만요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 이번 스넵드레곤 810 부터 아데로스 무선칩에 802.11ad 가 들어간다 하더라구요.
<samahui> 스냅드래곤 800 들어간 폰으로 바꾼지 일년도 안된거 같은디 벌써 810이군요
<samahui> 거기다 무선칩도 바뀌고
<samahui> 아짜증나.. 우리나라는 트위터를 할 곳이 못되는거 같아요... 가끔씩 일하는거나 보고 느끼는거 일기처럼 끄적이는 재미로 했는데 요즘 부쩍이나 정치적 이념들 리트윗으로 넘쳐나네요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 그나저나 삼성은 겔스4때도 LTE-a버젼 바로 나와서 엿먹이더니 5때도 같은짓을 했군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 어제 브라질 공장도 털렸던디... 아는 사람이 가있어서 걱정되서 전화했더니 자신들은 아직 합류 안했었다고 다행이라네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> SDS다니는 친군데 이번에 공장쪽으로 통합되서 옮긴다고 했었는데 다행이 늦어져서 아무일 없었다네요
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇군요.....
<samahui> 밖에서 일하려니 주변이 너무 산만하군요. 특히 어떤 어르신들이 모여서 누군가 욕하시는데 온 힘을 다하시고 계시네요
<LYUSO_THINK> 그러고보니 모바일 시장도 이제 포화상태에 다다르고 있네요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 아하....ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 엄청난 포화상태죠
<samahui_> 역시 공용 네트워크
<LYUSO_THINK> 아마 디바이스 개발만으로 어떻게 될 시기는 지나가는 것 같습니다.
<samahui_> 접속이 아주 X랄 맞군요
<samahui_> 일하는데 방해가 될 정도가 되면 후다닥 자리 옮겨야겠군요
<LYUSO_THINK> 공용네트워크가 참 잘 끊어지더라구요. 아마 트레픽 제한이 있는 것 같은데
<samahui_> 네 그런거 같아요
<samahui_> 헌제 지금 터미널 작업 하나와 채팅만 하고 있는 상태라 전 많이 안쓰는디 좀 봐주면 안되냐고... 기계에게 항의해 봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 계속 끊기면 그냥 폰으로 테더링걸어써야겠어요
<LYUSO_THINK> 그냥 통신사 wifi 가입하고 쓰는게 나을려나 그런 생각도 엄청나게 합니다.
<samahui_> KT치사해서 안써요
<samahui_> SK는 그나마 괜찮은디 이놈들은 돈돈돈 이더군요
<LYUSO_THINK> KT 기가 와이파이 마케팅이 참 마음에 안들더군요.
<samahui_> 근데 여긴 SK안잡히고 KT와 LG뿐이네요
<LYUSO_THINK> 802.11ac 3x MIMO 걸면 1300Mbps 가 나오는데
<samahui_> 가끔 필요해서 쓸때도 SK보다 1000냥 비싸더군요
<samahui_> 속도도 안나오고요
<LYUSO_THINK> 그것도 그렇죠.
<LYUSO_THINK> 무선링크만 1.3Gbps 면 뭐해요 유선백본이 100메가라 늘 97 이런데
<LYUSO_THINK> 서울역같은데나 가봐야 운 좋으면 103~ 104Mbps 나오고 사기적이죠.
<samahui> 이태원이라 차댈곳 없어서 다른곳에 주차하고 왔는데 ㅜㅜ 주차해 놓은 차를 견인당했네요... 직원 시켜서 찾아오라고 했더니
<samahui> 견인비 보관비해서 10만원 가까이 깨졌어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 전화번호도 달려있는데 이제서 연락하다니... 보관료 올려받으려는 X수작이라는 생각이 드네요
<samahui> 오늘 아주 여러가지 일을 격는군요
<samahui> 전 슬슬 복귀해야겠네요
<samahui> 남은 시간 즐거운 하루 되세요 ^^
<samahui> 나중에 뵈요
<starroad> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 방화벽에 squid + light squid 해놓으니까 사람들이 어느 사이트를 들락날락하는지 전부 다 보이네요...
<autowiz_> 출장 복귀 했습니다. 오늘도 야근하는날~~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 설마 사마휘 님도 오늘 야근 하시나요?
<samahui> 내일 오전까지 일하고 휴가 가거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 할것은 해놓고 가야죠
<samahui> 마눌님 산부인과 가는 날인라 데려다 주고 다시 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아~ 저도 두달전부터 휴가갈려고 하는데 , 뭔가 좀 정리를 해놓고 갈려고 하니까 자꾸만 일이 생겨서
<samahui> 이번에 짧게 갔다오고 다시 8월에 남은 기간 가려고요
<autowiz_> 이번달도 힘들거같아요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 던 두번갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전
<samahui> 이런~
<samahui> 안타깝네요
<samahui> 꼭 휴가 다녀오실 수 있길 바라보겠습니다
<autowiz_> 부사수 파견 복귀 하면 빡시게 갈켜서 다 넘겨주고 빨랑 휴가 갔다올렵니다 ㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 네
<autowiz_> 수고하셔요~
<samahui> 수고하세요 ^^
<samahui> 일 좀 하다가 새벽에 다시 오겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 그리고보니 내일 새벽에 월드컵 4강이군요.
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 아직 11시 14분인데 졸음이 몰려오는군요. 이틀 연장은 역시 몸이 견디지 못할 나이가 된거 같습니다
<samahui> 잠이나 좀 깨보려고 나가봤더니 후덥지근한게 비라도 내릴듯하네요
<Ferendevelop> 너굴너굴..
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 너구리가 내일 영향권에 들어오나요?
<samahui> 반대로 말했군요. 내일이면 너구리 영향권이 들어가나요? 가 맞군요.
<Ferendevelop> 잘 모르겠습니다.
<samahui> 오랜만의 태풍이군요
<samahui> 이번 태풍도 저기 아래 섬나라나 쓸고 가길...
<Ferendevelop> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 일본이 단 하나의 도움도 안될 듯하지만 딱하나 태풍과 지진해일은 잘 막아주죠
<samahui> 병풍나라라고 불려주고 싶어요
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ병풍
<ihavnoth> 독일이 이길거라 예상은 했지만... 브라질이 이렇게 무너질지는 몰랐네요
<samahui_> 일하면서 월드컵보는데 무섭네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 전반 끝나지도 않았어요
<ihavnoth> 거의 우리나라 수비 수준이네요
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 두명 빠지고 완전 다른 팀이네요
<ihavnoth> 우리나라는 정말 잘한거였어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 우리나라가 독일이랑 붙었으면.... 10:0 하지 않을까 싶은데요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 오늘도 10:0 나올지도 모르겠어요
<samahui_> 후반에도 이대로 간다면 설마지만... 두자리 실점 기대해봅니다
<ihavnoth> 오늘 폭동 일어날지도 모르겠네요
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ;; 안그래도 걱저으럽네요
<samahui_> 걱정스럽네요
<samahui_> 오타나는군요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 그 동네 치안 불안해서.. 강도 만났을때 대처법 매뉴얼도 있다고 하던데요
<samahui_> 저기 경기장에 있는 독일 응원단은 조용하게 있어야 할거 같아요
<samahui_> 저기서 좋아하다가 뭔일을 당할지 모르겠네요
<samahui_> SBS방송으로 보는데 차범근이 감독으로 써도 어려운 상황입니다. 라는 말을하는데 왠지모르게 찡하네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ihavnoth> 전 MBC요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 안정환때문에
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ 안정환 직설화법 재미있죠
<samahui_> 저도 좋아라하는데 김성주 떠드는 소리 들으면서 일할 자신이 없어요
<samahui_> 심난해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 브라질 월드컵에서 브라질이 대패하고 결승도 못간다니... 충격은 충격이네요
<ihavnoth> 결승.. 보단 점수차가 충격이네요
<samahui_> 정말 충격이네요
<samahui_> 전반 40분도 안되어서 5:0 상황이라니 역사에 남겠군요
<samahui_> 브라질 조직 자체가 와해되어있군요
<samahui_> 중간에 끊어도 반격이 안되요
<ihavnoth> 패널티 킥 좀 줘야겠네요
<samahui_> 느낌이 독일이 예의상 혹은 스포츠맨정신에 입각해서 골을 더 이상 안때리는 느낌이랄까요. 그런 느낌이 드네요
<samahui_> 사람들이 내기할때 1:0 1:1 2:1 정도 예상했는데 아무도 예상못한 결과로 가는군요
<ihavnoth> 전 점수로 안하고 승리 팀으로만했어요
<samahui_> 독일 고르셨길... ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 도박하는 사람들 뒷목 잡고 쓰러졌겠네요
<samahui_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 그렇네요
<ihavnoth> 3점차만 나도.. 후반을 기대해볼텐데 지금은 거의... 희망이 안보이네요
<samahui_> 하지만 좀 더 드라마틱하고 충격적이려면 이걸 또 역전해서 승리하는...물론 가능성은 0에 한없이 가깝습니다
<samahui_> 전 그보다는 두자리점수차 패배를 기대합니다만... 아까도 말했지만 스포츠정신에 입각해서 그렇게까지 두드려대지는 않겠죠
<samahui_> 일이나 해야겠네요. 너무 충격적이라 시청 더 할 맘이 안나네요
<ihavnoth> 6:0
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ 또 넣었나보군요
<ihavnoth> 아래 정보창에 골 넣은 선수 목록 나오는데 그게 페이지 넘어가는 경우가 없었나봐요
<ihavnoth> 그래서 스크롤하네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 독일이 정말 영혼까지 탈탈 털어버리는군요
<ihavnoth> 관중석에 꼬마들이 자꾸 울어요
<samahui_> 궁금해서 다시 다음팟 틀었는데 아기 우는 모습 잡힌거 봤어요
<samahui_> 불쌍하군요. 자국에서 열리는 월드컵에 4강까지 올라가서 기대하고 보러 갔을건데... 탈탈 털리니 많이 속상하겠네요
<samahui_> 7:0 이네요
<ihavnoth> 네
<samahui_> 신기록 아닌가요?
<ihavnoth> 독일이 사우디 8:0으로 이긴적있다네요
<samahui_> 아! 그렇군요
<samahui_> 4강에서는 처음 같아요.
<samahui_> 한골이라도 넣어야 할텐데 잘못하면 브라질 선수들 총맞겠는데요
<samahui_> 오늘경기로 월드컵 최대 득점팀도 독일로 넘어갔고
<samahui_> 호나우도의 최다골 기록도 독일 클로제로 넘어갔네요
<samahui_> 7:1로 끝났군요
<samahui_> 제발 사고는 안났으면 좋겠네요
<samahui_> 그럼 전 씻고 아침먹고 일과를 준비하러 다녀오겠습니다
<samahui_> 즐거운 하루 되세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-07-09
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> 아하하하하하
<samahui_> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> (__)
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<readytoact> 헙
<readytoact> 안녕하세요옵
<autowiz> 건강히 잘 지내시지요?
<readytoact> 네 안건강히 못지냅니다
<readytoact> -0- 덥기도하고
<autowiz> 아이고
<autowiz> 벌써 10시가 다되어 가네요 ..  출장 다녀오겠습니다. 다음에 또 뵈요~~ ^^
<samahui_> 잘다녀오세요
<readytoact> 오.. 출장
<readytoact> 잘 댕겨오십셩
<samahui_> 그러고보니 ... 휴가기간이 태풍지나가는 기간이군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 점심 맛있게들 드세요
<samahui_> 전 이만 들어가 볼께ㅛ
<samahui_> 졸료서 푸욱 쉬어야것네요
<samahui_> 남은 하루 즐겁게 보내세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> 꺄르르 꺄르르~
<superware> hello, can someone please help me translate something to Korean?
<superware> anyone?
<Seony^TP> Hi
<Seony^TP> it's a pretty bad timing.
<Seony^TP> it's 3:30 am in korea.
<superware> :|
<superware> Seony^TP: do you speak Korean?
<Seony^TP> yes
<superware> I really hope you'll be willing to help out. I really want to translate www.resizenow.com to Korean, it's the last large language not supported yet...
<superware> it's about 25 words/phrases
<Seony^TP> ok, what are they?
<superware> do you want to do it here or /msg? :)
<Seony^TP> is it private?
<superware> not really, but unrelated
<superware> up to you
<Seony^TP> oh, no worries.   no one cares.
<superware> please try to use the website, just to get a feeling for the translation..
<superware> ok, the first button is "Select pictures..."
<Seony^TP> 사진을 선택해주세요
<superware> is it "please"? :)
<Seony^TP> Please = ~주세요
<Seony^TP> Select: 선택
<superware> well, I think it's best to stick with the English version, without additions, only when it's a must must
<superware> plus it's a button, so should be short..
<Seony^TP> got it.  then, 사진선택
<superware> "Toggle selection"
<Seony^TP> 선택 토글
<superware> (the user can upload a few pictures, and select a few, this button will invert the selection)
<Seony^TP> understood
<superware> "Start over"
<Seony^TP> 다시 시작
<superware> oh man, you're good
<Seony^TP> no problem.  i'm a native korean.
<Seony^TP> unfortunately, my bose will be coming in 20 min.
<superware> "New size:"
<superware> let's do it in 15 minutes then
<Seony^TP> 새 사이즈
<superware> "Small (640 pixels)", "Medium (800 pixels)", "Large (1024 pixels)"
<Seony^TP> small: 소형  medium: 중간 large: 대형
<superware> and "Custom..."
<Seony^TP> custom: 직접입력
<superware> like "user defined"?
<Seony^TP> yes, similar
<superware> what about "x pixels"?
<Seony^TP> x pixels: 픽셀
<superware> and numbers?
<Seony^TP> numbers: 숫자
<superware> I mean 640, 800, 1024
<Seony^TP> you don't need to translate the numbers.
<superware> ok, "Custom size:"
<Seony^TP> custom size: 그외 사이즈
<superware> "width", "height"
<Seony^TP> width: 가로 height: 세로
<superware> "Resize" (button)
<superware> if there's no "resize", then maybe similar to "make-smaller"
<Seony^TP> ok, that button will actually resize an image, correct?
<superware> resize selected images
<superware> yep
<Seony^TP> ok then, 실행 would be better
<superware> well, I want it to be consistent you know... "resize" is the way to go
<superware> I can tell you in other languages we've managed to keep the "resize" term, or at least "make-smaller"
<Seony^TP> hmm, then "리사이즈" would be more comfortable.
<Seony^TP> 리사이즈 or 수정 makes sense for me
<superware> ok, "basic" and "advanced"
<Seony^TP> basic: 기본 advanced: 고급
<superware> "Quality:"
<Seony^TP> 품질
<Seony^TP> options: 옵션
<Seony^TP> sharpen: 선명하게
<superware> "Low", "Medium", "High", "Very high", "Best"
<Seony^TP> low: 낮음 medium: 중간 high: 높음 very high: 아주 높음 best: 최고
<Seony^TP> grey scale: 회색
<superware> referring to quality?
<Seony^TP> quality: 품질
<superware> I meant to explain low/medium/.. are referring to quality
<Seony^TP> oh yes
<superware> 회색 is "Grey"?
<Seony^TP> correct
<superware> it should be "Grey scale" or "Black and white"
<superware> only "Grey" is a bit difficult to understand
<Seony^TP> so that option will change the color pf entire photo to b&w?
<Seony^TP> pf/of
<superware> yep
<superware> or... remove colors
<Seony^TP> ok then, 흑백 is better, but we understand either
<superware> the website title: "Resize Now! Free Online Picture Resizer"
<superware> almost done
<Seony^TP> I don't think it's a good idea to translate "Resize Now"
<superware> don't translate "Resize Now", write it literally
<superware> :)
<Seony^TP> sounds a little awkward
<Seony^TP> sure
<Seony^TP> Resize Now: 리사이즈 나우
<Seony^TP> Free online picture resizer: 무료 사진 크기 조절 웹사이트
<superware> two to go, the longest: "ResizeNow.com is a free online pictures resizing service. It is very easy to use and supports the leading picture formats."
<superware> (you can discard the ".com")
<Seony^TP> it should be a paragraph
<superware> it's the website description, it's one sentence
<Seony^TP> 리사이즈 나우는 무료로 사진 크기를 조절할 수 있는 웹사이트입니다.  아주 쉽고 여러가지 사진 포맷을 지원합니다.
<superware> ok, last one: "The resized pictures will be automatically deleted from resizenow.com servers in 15 minutes."
<Seony^TP> 리사이즈 나우 웹사이트에서 수정된 사진은 15분 안에 자동으로 삭제됩니다.
<superware> I forgot "Rotate" (picture)
<Seony^TP> 회전
<superware> plus "Terms of use", "Contact us" :|
<superware> I'll upload it in a minute, I want you to see it
<Seony^TP> Terms of use should be longer than you expected
<superware> whatever it takes
<Seony^TP> i found a short word.
<Seony^TP> 사용약관
<Seony^TP> Contact us: 연락처
<superware> great, a sec
<Seony^TP> ok
<superware> www.resizenow.com/ko
<Seony^TP> great
<Seony^TP> awesome.  i'm happy to help you
<superware> thank you very much, I really appreciate it
<superware> please spread the word... :)
<Seony^TP> :D
<superware> where are you from?
<Seony^TP> hawaii
<superware> are you Korean?
<Seony^TP> but, like i said i'm a native korean.  don't worry about the translation.
<Seony^TP> i came here when i was 30 years old
<superware> I can detect you've done a pro job
<superware> work?
<Seony^TP> i'm a system administrator at hawaii state university
<superware> nice, Ubuntu systems I guess
<Seony^TP> yea, most of our servers are running ubuntu 12.04
<Seony^TP> because of openstack cloud.
<superware> how's Hawaii?
<Seony^TP> same 24/7, 365 days
<superware> come on
<Seony^TP> weathers are beautiful everyday, but could be bored.
<superware> I'm from Israel, same ey?
<Seony^TP> no where to go, you know.
<superware> well, bored is up to you
<superware> I love islands
<Seony^TP> haha yea,
<superware> I'm off to our local war here, in case you haven't heard
<superware> getting late here
<Seony^TP> i've read the news yesterday
<superware> yeah well, the oldest conflict
<superware> really NOT boring here
<Seony^TP> superware, https://coe.hawaii.edu/directory/?person=seowon
<Seony^TP> this is my page.
<superware> nice
<Seony^TP> the photo is looking different, really. ;)
<superware> heh
<superware> again - thank you very much for your help, and good luck
<Seony^TP> good luck to your website
<superware> thanks man, bye
<Seony^TP> bye
<Guest9546> 안녕하세요 . 하드디스크가 ext4에서 갑자기 raid 배열 변경되서 마운트 되지 않네요.
<Guest9546> 전 레이드로 변경한적 없는데 왜이러죠? 복구 할 방법이 없나요? 레이드가 완전히 된건 아닌것 같고요
<Guest9546> 하드 2대 사용하다 sas sata 포트에 한대만 위치를 바꿔서 꼽은후 부팅하니 마운트가 안되서 이곳 저곳 꼽았다 부팅해도 안되길래 원래대로 2대 다꼽았더니 한대만 정상적 인식되고 한대는 디스크 도구로 보니 레이드 구성으로 바껴있네요.? 지혼자  왜그러죠?
#ubuntu-ko 2014-07-10
<autowiz> 으음
<autowiz> 레이드라...
<autowiz> 하드는 그냥 sata 인거죠?
<autowiz> 다른 컴퓨터에 연결해보시는건 어떠실런지.
<autowiz> 그리고 fdisk -l /dev/sda
<autowiz> fdisk -l /dev/sdb 결과가 궁금합니다
<Seony^TP> Reboot
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<Markers> 혹시 서브라임텍스트 주로 쓰시는 분 계시나요?
<DarkCircle> http://www.google.co.kr
<myobot> [링크 제목] Google
<DarkCircle> 오오오케이이이이이
<AMissu> dd
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 조용해서 좋쿤뇽.
<AMissu> 우분투로 할 수 있는 모델링 작업이 존재할까요?
<Seony> UML 모델링 말씀하시는 건가요?
<AMissu> 아니오
<AMissu> 일반 부품 모델링이요
<Seony> 캐드 같은 프로그램인거죠?
<Seony> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEngineering#CAD
<myobot> [링크 제목] UbuntuEngineering - Community Help Wiki
<AMissu> 다시 써지나
<AMissu> 여튼 감사합니다. ㅋㅋㅋ 있는줄 몰랐네요
<readytoact> 훔
<AMissu> 사실 우분투 설치하고 나서 그냥
<AMissu> 동영상 다운받아서 하는 것밖에 안해봤네요. 우분투의 강점이 사실 뭔지 잘 모르겠어요. 프리OS라는것뿐....
<readytoact> 음.. 이 포럼이 조금 도움이 되실겁니다.
<Seony> 솔직히, 프리라는 점과 유닉스라는 점만 제외하면 일반 사용자에게 느껴지는 장점은 별로 없습니다
<readytoact> 뭐..그릏죠 -,.-
<AMissu> 사실 개발자인게 부끄럽게도
<Seony> 소프트웨어 불법사용을 쉽게 생각하는 한국에서는 더 그렇구요
<AMissu> 전 윈도우계열만 하다보니
<readytoact> Seony 안녕하세요.
<AMissu> 리눅스 유닉스는 잼병이네요
<Seony> readytoact: 안녕하세요 오랫만에 뵙습니다.
<bluedusk> 사실 전 컴맹이다 보니
<bluedusk> 뭐 잘 모르겠어요
<bluedusk> 걍 쓰는거지
<Seony> 근데, 외국만 나가면 OS와 관련 소프트웨어들이 전부 공짜라는건 엄청난 장점이 되죠
<readytoact> AMissu: 첨 뵙겠습니다만.. 그래도 개발자라서 부럽습니다.
<readytoact> -_-.. 전 요즘 갑갑해요
<readytoact> 개발 언어 하나 배우려는데
<readytoact> 언어는 고사하고
<readytoact> -_- 업무에 치여 죽을 지경
<readytoact> 개발 언어 하나는 해야.. 필요하면 만들어쓰고
<Seony> 바쁘시군요...
<AMissu> ㅋㅋㅋ 저는 그래서 파이썬 해보고 싶다고 생각들었어요
<readytoact> 좀 효율적으로 일을 하겠다 싶습니다.
<readytoact> 그래서 저도
<AMissu> 주 언어 하나 스크립트 언어 하나 하면 좋다고 하더라구요
<readytoact> 파이썬 책 옆에 끼고 보는데
<readytoact> 파이썬 좋은 선택이라고 생각하거든요
<readytoact> -ㅡ.ㅡ 근데 이건 뭐..
<readytoact> 기술지원 업무가 주무인데
<readytoact> 보안 컨설팅 PM하고..
<readytoact> 기술미팅 나가고
<readytoact> -_- 준 영업도 하고
<readytoact> 뭐 막 이럽니다.
<AMissu> 와우
<readytoact> ;;; -_-ㅋ 뭐.. 불평.. 은 아니고요. 회사 일이 많다 보니
<AMissu> 전 아직 개발 시작한지 얼마안된느 초짜....
<readytoact> 이게 보니까
<readytoact> 개발자랑 저 같은 안개발자랑
<readytoact> 뇌구조가 다른듯
<readytoact> 제가 이제까지 해도 해도 안되는거 두가지가 있는데
<readytoact> 하나는 피아노고
<readytoact> 나머지 하나는 개발 입니다.
<readytoact> -_-.. 소위 '개발 머리가 아니다'라고 하죠.
<AMissu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<AMissu> 개발 시도는 해보셨나봐요?
<readytoact> 근데 리버싱은 또 재밌더라구요.
<readytoact> 이게.. 제가 창조적인것 못하나 봐요.
<readytoact> 있는거 뜯고 고치는건 재밋는데
<readytoact> -,.- 참.. 창조적이지 못한 인생
<AMissu> 근데 전 그냥 개발하다가 느끼는건데
<AMissu> 제가 할일이 맞나 싶어요
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 뭐라도 만들면 하는거죠
<AMissu> 하다가 막히면 혼자 고민하다가 옆에서 대리님은 이거 이렇게이렇게 하면 되잖아요
<AMissu> 이야기하면 또 그게 맞아요
<AMissu> 왜 번뜩이지 못하는지 ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 시간이 약이라죠
<readytoact> Seony 제가 속한 단체에서
<readytoact> 컴 환경을 오픈소스로 전환하려고 시도를 하는데
<readytoact> 아까 쓰신 글을 보니 -_-ㅋ 괜한 도전이 될까 싶기도 하고
<readytoact> 사실 평소부터 걱정이 되던 부분이었는데
<Seony> 어떤 글이요?
<readytoact> (17시 01분 42초) Seony: 솔직히, 프리라는 점과 유닉스라는 점만 제외하면 일반 사용자에게 느껴지는 장점은 별로 없습니다
<Seony> 아~
<readytoact> ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> -_-... 그냥 팔랑귀
<Seony> 페북에 가끔 올라오는 글 중에, 리눅스에서 포토샵이나 라이트룸 대체할 앱이 잇냐고 물으시던데,
<Seony> 과연 그분은 포토샵과 라이트룸을 구매하셨을까요..
<Seony> 그런 생각과 환경이라면, 우분투는 오히려 귀찮고 쓰기 어려운 운영체제일 거에요
<readytoact> 근데 한국에선
<Seony> 저는 그런 분들한테는 리눅스 쓰라고 권하지 않습니다.
<readytoact> 점점
<Seony> 걍 윈도우 쓰던거 계속 쓰시라고 하죠
<readytoact> 저작권 관련 이슈가 커지고 있기도 하고요
<readytoact> 그런 것에 불안해 하면서
<readytoact> 사용하는것도 사실 그렇고..
<Seony> 그래봐야 개인 사용자는 제외잖아요
<readytoact> 그래서 제가 제안하는 것은
<readytoact> 단체(또는 조직)내 최소 윈도우 사용 환경을 파악하고 나서 나머지를
<readytoact> 순차적으로 바꾸자 인데
<readytoact> 한국에선 윈도 안쓸순 없으니
<readytoact> -_- 그랬더니 본부로 지원해줄 사람 10명 데리고 오라네요
<readytoact> 캬캬캬캬캬
<readytoact> 경북 상주로
<readytoact> 응? -_-ㅋ 생각해 보니
<Seony> 오 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 대구 지역 우분투 회원을 모으면 되겠군요
<readytoact> 설치 및 정기 교육
<readytoact> 드렉옹 계시나
<readytoact> 없네
<AMissu> 대구에서 일하시는 군요
<AMissu> 여긴 대전
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> 아뇨
<readytoact> 전 경기도 의왕이라고
<readytoact> 안양과 수원 사이에 있는
<readytoact> 촌동네 삽니다.
<bluedusk> 거기
<readytoact> 대전은
<readytoact> 제가 10년정도 있었던 곳이라
<readytoact> ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 유명한 보안업체 본사가 있던데요
<bluedusk> 의왕에
<bluedusk> 영어이름이였는데 까묵음
<readytoact> NSHC
<bluedusk> ㅇㅇ
<readytoact> <- 직원
<Seony> 저는 오늘 또 구글 리쿠르터한테 메일 연락...
<readytoact> 오..
<Seony> 인터뷰 안하겠다는데 왜 자꾸 연락하는지...
<readytoact> 가세요
<readytoact> 구글로
<readytoact> -_-^ 지금 자랑하시는거죠
<Seony> 실력이 안되서요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 가고 싶어도 못가는 사람이 있는데 ㅋㅋ -_- 오라해도 싫다는 분이 계시다니
<Seony> 저번에 전화면접 봤는데,
<Seony> 전화로 자료구조를 묻더라구요
<readytoact> -,.- 변태 구글 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 한 대여섯 문제 보고나서 식겁해서 구글은 제가 갈 곳이 아니라는걸 깨달았죠
<Seony> 솔직히 인터넷에서 컨닝했는데, 저보고 2차 전화면접 보자고 자꾸 연락오네요
<AMissu> 가세요!!
<pchero> 우와....
<readytoact> 음.. 가서
<readytoact> 멘탈 찢기고
<AMissu> 그리고 우분투 회원 몇명 모아 구글 회사 견학
<readytoact> 새롭게 시작을 -,.-
<AMissu> 재미지겠다^^
<Seony> 설령 그럴 리는 없겠지만, 만약 구글러 되면 조낸 자랑질 할 거에요 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 케케케케켘
<AMissu> 자랑 들어드릴테니 견학
<AMissu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 일단, 리쿠르터가, 면접봐서 손해볼껀 또 뭐있겠냐, 걍 봐라 그러더라구요
<AMissu> 맞아요
<AMissu> 면접봐서 되면 좋은거고 안되면 마는거 아닌가요?
<Seony> 그래서 알았으니까, 일단 지금 중요한 프로젝트만 끝내고 하자고 했어요
<Seony> 그게 전화면접 보는 시간대가 근무시간이거든요
<Seony> 몇시간을 볼지 모르니가, 하루 휴가를 내야할 거에요
<Seony> 그래서 부담스럽죠
<AMissu> 아하
<AMissu> 면접이 몇분 하고 끝나는게 아니군요
<Seony> 그나저나 맥프로 살려고 오늘 맥북프로 내놨는데 팔릴까 모르겠군요.  2011년도 모델인데...
<readytoact> +_+ 오
<Seony> 전화로 코딩 시키는데가 구글이에요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 써니님 그 드럼통 사시게요?
<Seony> 네 까만 쓰레기통 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 고급형
<readytoact> 우와.. 부럽 ㄱ-
<Seony> 저도 1년 동안 돈 모으고 있었죠 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> +_+ 그..그게 1년 모으면 살 수 있나요???
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇진 않죠.  그래서 제 맥북을 파는 거에요
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> -_- 전 그냥
<readytoact> 제 T420에 리눅스 올리고
<readytoact> 모니터 3개로 전자파 둘러 싸여 사는걸로 만족을
<readytoact> 리눅스 편한데
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ
<readytoact> 짭짭
<Seony> 사무실에서 thinkpad t530 쓰는데, 사실 놋북으로는 그걸로도 이미 충분하더라구요
<AMissu> 맥프로는 컴퓨터 본체라고 생각하면 되나요?
<AMissu> 지금 구글로 이미지 검색하고 깜놀함 ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 본체는 본체인데
<Seony> 생각하면 되는게 아니라, 본체에요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> ... 본체죠
<bluedusk> 저 먼저 들어가볼께요
<AMissu> 신기하게 생겼네요
<bluedusk> 다들 수고하셔요
<readytoact> bluedusk: 네
<AMissu> 수고하세요~
<readytoact> 수고하세용
<readytoact> AMissu: 대전 어디계세요?
<Seony> 들어가세요
<AMissu> 비밀입니닷
<AMissu> irc 처음 쓰는 1인....
<readytoact> 엇 여자분이시다
<AMissu> 제가 여자인지 남자인지 어떻게 알아요??
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 그렇게 물어보니까요
<readytoact> 남자들은 안 물어봄 -ㅅ-
<Seony> 채팅글투에서 짐작하시는군요 ㅋ
<Seony> 근데 요즘은 남자들도 저렇게 글 쓰는 분들 많아요
<readytoact> 닉으로 검색해 봤어요 -,.-
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 쏟아짐
<readytoact> 사진도 있고
<Seony> 진짜 나오네요 ㅋ
<AMissu> 헐
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ
<AMissu> 내 사진
<AMissu> ....
<AMissu> 어디서 검색해요?
<readytoact> 구글링( 키워드 조합 및  기타)
<AMissu> gjf
<readytoact> 검색하다 비중이 국내일거 같으면
<AMissu> 신상털림
<readytoact> 국내 검색 엔진 돌리고
<Seony> 트위터만 검색해도 나오네요
<readytoact> -,.-
<readytoact> 털리다뇨
<readytoact> 공개된 정보를
<readytoact> 열람한 것 뿐
<readytoact> ;;;
<readytoact> 기분 나쁘시다면 죄송 -_-ㅋ 다만.. 정보가
<readytoact> 공개된 것 뿐이라능..
<AMissu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<AMissu> 근데 지금 제 Amissu
<AMissu> 이걸로만 검색했는데
<AMissu> 사진이 나오는거에요?
<Seony> 트위터 가니까 사진이 있네요
<Seony> 아 그나저나 나도 울 웹마스터한테 프로필 사진 바꿔달라고 해야되는데...
<readytoact> 네
<readytoact> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/t1.0-9/10383576_835012366527065_9135521135746368056_n.jpg
<myobot> [링크 형식] image/jpeg
<readytoact> 이건 써니님 사진
<Seony> 제 닉넴은 검색하니까 걸그룹이 나오네요 ㅋ
<Seony> 그건 페북 사진
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 써니님 생각보다
<readytoact> 우락부락
<Seony> 이웃섬 놀러갔을 때 찍은 사진이죠
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 우락부락하진 않아요
<readytoact> 후후후...
<readytoact> 가끔 저도 제 아이디 검색해서
<readytoact> 개인정보 정리하는데
<AMissu> 저도 좀 그렇게 해야겠다.
<AMissu> 생각지도 않았는데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 벌써 밤 10시 반이네요..
<AMissu> 아 지금 다른 나라에요?
<readytoact> Seony 주무시죠 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 하와이 계쎄요
<AMissu> 울라울라
<Seony> 잘 시간은 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 써니님은 하와이 원주민
<AMissu> oi
<readytoact> 아니 이주민
<Seony> readytoact: 한 가지 재밋는거 알려드리자면,
<AMissu> 아 전 당연히 한국에 있으신줄. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네이버 가서 "하와이 취업"으로 검색하면 상위 2개 중 하나는 제 글입니다 ㅎ
<AMissu> 하와이도 IT 인력 수요가 많나요?
<Seony> 많다고 할 수 있고 적다고 할 수 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 오 그러네요
<readytoact> 블로그 딱 나오네요
<Seony> 좀 어려운 질문이에요
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 무턱대고 가족들 데리고 하와이가면
<readytoact> 굶어죽을 수도 잇나요?
<Seony> readytoact: 근데, 사실 그건 요즘 그만큼 하와이 취업을 알아보는 사람이 많단 얘기에요
<Seony> 음... 굶어죽진 않을거 같은데요
<readytoact> 음 연고도 없고
<AMissu> 하와이는 그냥 신혼여행 하러 가는 섬인줄만 알았는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 머물곳도 없으니 -,.-
<readytoact> 하긴. .사람이 쉽게 죽진 않으니
<Seony> AMissu: 하와이도 나름 몇몇 공학분야는 세계적으로 알아준답니다
<AMissu> 오 그렇구나
<AMissu> 원주민들만 많을줄 알았는데 씬기씬기
<readytoact> 하와이 파이프 오
<Seony> 세계 몇 손가락 안에 들어가는 우주망원경이 하와이에 있잖아요
<readytoact> 파이프 -> 파이브
<readytoact> 모르세요? ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 하와이 파이브 오-
<readytoact> 미드
<Seony> IBM R&D 센터도 하와이에 하나 있고...
<AMissu> 우왕
<AMissu> 호주나 북아메리카쪽 이야기만 듣다가
<AMissu> 하와이 들으니 신선하네요
<Seony> 네  아무래도 하와이에 사는 사람 얘기 듣기가 쉽지않죠
<readytoact> 아..
<readytoact> -_- 역시 백신은
<readytoact> 말이 많아
<readytoact> 흑-
<AMissu> 백신?
<readytoact> 네 저희 회사 제품예요
<readytoact> -,.-
<AMissu> 맥프로 검색해봤는데 진짜 이거 물건이네요
<AMissu> 램이 12기가라니
<readytoact> 12기가야
<Seony> 램은 좀 작죠
<readytoact> 달면 되죠
<readytoact> 맥프로에
<readytoact> 12기가면
<readytoact> 약소하네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사무실에서 쓰는 내 컴은 램만 64기가 박았는데..
<Seony> 12기가면, 웹서핑만 해도 꽉 차겠꾼요 ㅋ
<readytoact> 아 전 오늘 회식이 있어서 -
<Seony> 저한테 맥프로가 물건인 이유는,
<Seony> 일단 GPU가 두개 박혔구요
<Seony> SSD가 PCIe라는 점.
<Seony> 그리고 사이즈가 작고, 모니터를 6개까지 달 수 있다는 점이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> readytoact: 맛나게 드세요
<readytoact> 감사합니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<readytoact> -_-/ 오늘 테마는 캠핑이라넹
<readytoact> 요즘 한국에 캠핑 형태로 하는 고깃집이
<readytoact> 유행이라니
<Seony> 한국은 너무 유행 따지죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 여기서는 다 똑같이 하고다니면 정말 이상하게 보는데..
<Seony> 4년 전에 한국 나갔을 때, 온동네 여고생 머리스타일이 다 똑같아서 정말 웃겼어요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<AMissu>  그렇죠
<Markers> 다들 식사 드셧나여~
<readytoact> 전 이제 먹으러 감다~~~
<AMissu> 그럼 다들 바이
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 좀 있다 잘겁니다
<Markers> Seony님
<Markers> Sublime text 쓰시죠?
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 근데 이제 거기서 좀 벗어나려구 해요
<readytoact> 오.. IT리더
<Markers> 음.
<readytoact> 써니님의 또다른 선택
<Markers> 혹시 ST에서 git 패키지 이용해서 사용해보셧나요?
<Seony> Vim에 올인할 거에요
<Seony> 아뇨  아시다시피 저는 개발은 거의 안해서요
<Seony> 지금 알던 것도 거의 다 까먹어가는 판이에요
<Seony> ST2를 작년인가 재작년에 구매해서 잘 쓰다가... ST3가 이것들이 가격을 미친듯이 올려서 실망했거든요
<Seony> 제 사수 왈, 오픈소스 좋은 에디터 다 놔두고 왜 그걸 돈주고 사냐? 그러더라구요
<Seony> 그말 듣고 뭔가 확 깨우침을 전수받아서... Vi에 올인하기로 했습니다
<readytoact> 심오하군요
<readytoact> -0-
<readytoact> 저도 그럼 뷤으로
<readytoact> 전이만..
<Markers> ㄸㄷ..
<Markers> vi로는 흠..;
<samahui> 강원도입니다
<samahui> 태풍온다더니 바람은 부는데 비도 안오고 좋은 날씨네요
<samahui> 여기 시원합니다~ ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그럼 휴가를 좀더 즐기러 갈께요
<samahui> 행복한 여름날 되세요
<drake_kr> 버럭
<LYUSO_THINK> 키잉
<samahui> 누구 안계셔요?
<LYUSO_THINK> 있습니다.
<monos> samahui: 님 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<monos> 아이피가 제일앞에 1이면
<monos> 엄청 빠른거 같네요
<samahui> 그런가요?
<samahui> 전 지금 강원도 놀러왔습니다
<samahui> 마눌님이 너무 더워해서 휴가 몇일 당겨쓰고 있어요
<samahui> 강원도 좋군요. 공기도 좋고 날씨도 나쁘지 않고 시원하고
<samahui> 근데 강원도 강원랜드 엄청나네요. 평일 새벽인데 사람이 어마어마하게 많아요
<monos> 강원도에서 와이파이에요?
<samahui> 구경갔다가 놀랬어요
<samahui> 와이파이도 되고 호텔방안에 LAN선도 있네요
<monos> 네
<monos> samahui: 님 노트북 들고 갔어요?
<monos> 호텔에 컴퓨터 있어요?
<samahui> 노트북 작은거 하나 들고왔어요
<samahui> 작업도 해야하고 글도 쓰려고요
<monos> samahui: 님 노트북이랑 테블릿 둘중에 하나 쓸려면 뭐가 좋을까요?
<monos> 테블릿은 유선랜 안되죠?
<samahui> 무선랜도 잡혀서 쓸 수 있어요
<samahui> 테블릿은 유선랜이 안되는데 USB로 연결해서 쓰는 방법이 있는것 같더군요
<samahui> 보통은 안된다고 봐야죠
<monos> 둘중에 뭐가 쓰기 좋을까요?
<monos> 인터넷에 글쓰고
<monos> 동영상 보고
<drake_kr> 키보드 달린 타블렛이요
<samahui> 아무래도 뭔가를 쓴다는건 키보드 있는 노트북이 났죠
<monos> 웹서핑정도?
<samahui> 하지만 동영상보고 인터넷쓰는 정도면 타블릿도 나쁘지는 않아요
<samahui> 제 경우는 왠만한 타블릿보다는 노트북을 선호합니다
<drake_kr> 레노보 요가 같은 키보드 달린 태블렛이요
<monos> 타블릿이 가격이 쌔긴 쌔더라구요
<samahui> 그냥 인터넷쓰고 동영상보는 정도는 핸드폰이 다 커버가 되기때문에요
<monos> 노트북에 비해 성능은 별로인데 가격은 더 비싸서
<monos> 휴대폰으로 쓸려니 너무 불편해요
<samahui> 일도하고 보다 편하게 사용할때는 노트북 그외의 간편한 용도는 핸드폰으로 양분해서 쓰고 있습니다
<monos> 글 쓰기
<drake_kr> 아이패드+블루투스키보드
<samahui> 네 그래서 키보드 있는걸 써야 하는데 아무리 패드에 키보드를 달아도 노트북처럼 사용은 힘듭니다
<monos> 휴대폰으로 글쓰기랑 보기가 너무 불편하더라구요
<drake_kr> http://www.leopold.co.kr/?doc=cart/item.php&it_id=1381800179
<myobot> [링크 제목] FILCO : 마제스터치 MINILA Air무선 기계식-적축 (이벤트) 상품 상세보기
<samahui> 차라리 좀 큰 타블릿이면 팬글씨 연습을 하시는게 훨 났더군요
<monos> drake_kr: 좋은거 같은데 가격이 너무 비싸네요
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 제것보단 싼데
<drake_kr> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2642317&cate1=860&cate2=869&cate3=10586&cate4=0
<myobot> [링크 제목] 레노버 아이디어패드 Miix2 11 (정품) 종합정보 행복쇼핑의 시작 ! 다나와 (가격비교) - Danawa.com
<drake_kr> 가격이 좀 쎄긴 하네요..
<samahui> 타블릿형노트북을 구입하는것도 방법이죠
<samahui> 물론 가격은 좀 버릇없습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 오랫만에 뵙습니다.
<ipeter> (꾸벅)
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<LYUSO_THINK> 타블렛형이라 가격들이 다들 조금 무섭더라구요.
<samahui> 타블릿에 키보드까지 가지고 다니는 것과 비슷한 이동성인지라 타블릿에 키보드까지 가지고 다니느니 추천한겁니다
<samahui> 무겁기는 당연히 무겁죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 제 경우는 타블릿 기능도 거진 필요없어서 이동할때는 예전에 사놨던 HP엘리트북 2570p 라는 모델을 씁니다
<samahui> 12인치에 무게는 당연히 타블릿보다 무겁지만 작업 활용도도 좋고 무엇보다 튼튼해서 집어던지면서 사용해도 할만하군요 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 키보드가 적당히 필요한게 노트북이란 생각이 들더라구요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 어쩔 수 없이 생산성 용도로 쓰는 때가 꼭 있으니
<samahui> 전 거진 생산성용도기 때문에 다른 선택지가 없어요
<LYUSO_THINK> 그러면 노트북 쓰셔야죠.
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 헌데 제가 잠시 타블릿과 키보드도 써봤거든요. 결론은 역시 노트북만큼의 생산성은 못보여준다는 겁니다
<samahui> 특히 이동하다 자리를 잡고 사용하면 비슷한데 막 이동하면서 쓰면 거진 노트북이 났습니다
<samahui> 차에서 사용하거나 하는 경우요
<LYUSO_THINK> 그건 정말 맞아요. 생산성은 노트북이 가장 유리합니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 집에 있을 때에도 가끔은 노트북이 더 편할때도 많죠
<ipeter> 이번에 서피스 프로3가 그렇게 잘 나왔다고 호평하던데요..?
<samahui> 전 이만 자야겠네요. 내일은 정선쪽으로 다녀와야 겠습니다 ㅎㅎ;
<LYUSO_THINK> 서피스 프로3의 성능이 아주 높아졌다고 하더라구요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 다만 와콤 스타일러스의 부재로 인해 많은 아쉬움을 자아냈다는 게 세간의 평이기도 합니다.
<samahui> 베이트레일 달린놈들은 성능상은 예전 아톰에 비해서 확실히 쓸만합니다.
<samahui> 전 그럼 이만 ~
<samahui> 나중에 뵈요 ~
<ipeter> 안녕히 주무세요..!
<LYUSO_THINK> 안녕히 주무세요. =)
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 누구 없나요?
<monos> Seony^TP: 님 안녕하세요
<Seony^TP> 안녕하세요
<monos> Seony^TP: 독립적인 인터넷 2회선 속도 vs 1회선 2 ip 회선이랑 차이가 없는건가요?
<monos> Seony^TP: 지금은 1회선 1 IP 공유기로 컴 3대 쓰고 있습니다.
<monos> Seony^TP: 이걸 인터넷 1개 더 해주어서 따로 하나만 더 해줄려고 하는데 멀해야 될지 모르겠습니다.
<Seony^TP> 독립적인 2회선이면 하나가 다운로드 받고있더라도 다른 하나는 영향이 없단 얘기잖아요
<monos> Seony^TP: 네 그걸 원해요
<Seony^TP> 그럼 라인을 2개 신청하면 되겠네요
<monos> Seony^TP: 그런데 1회선에 2IP는 다운받고 있으면 다른 컴에 영향이 가는거죠?
<Seony^TP> 네
<monos> 이런
<Seony^TP> 근데 인터넷 회사에서 그렇게도 해주나요?
<Seony^TP> IP 갯수가 모자라서 아마 2개는 안줄텐데요
<monos> 네 그렇게 해준다네요
<Seony^TP> 그렇군요...
<monos> 기본요금의 50프로만 추가하면 해준다고 해서요
<Seony^TP> 근데 속도 면에서는 아무런 이득이 없으니, 굳이 할 필요는 없어보이는데요...
<Seony^TP> 꼭 주소가 달라야만 한다는 상황이 있으면 몰라두요...
<monos> 1회선에 2IP면 전 인터넷 2대가 되는지 알았어요
<Seony^TP> 논리적으로 보면 2대죠.
<monos> 제가 한대는 토렌트 서버 + 다운로드 전용 컴으로 만들었는데
<monos> 다른 한대 쓸려니 이거 웹로딩이나 다른것 할때 인터넷이 너무 느려져서요
<Seony^TP> 그러면 라인을 추가로 신청하셔야겠네요
<monos> Seony^TP: 한국에선 이게 인터넷 신청하면 계약해야 되어서 골치 아퍼요
<Seony^TP> 아... 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^TP> 토렌트 속도를 조절하시는 수밖에 없겠네요
<Seony^TP> 다운로드는 잠자는 시간에만 한다거나 하는 식으로요
<monos> 네
<monos> 그런형식으로 쓰면 컴퓨터 2대로만 충분한데요
<monos> 제가 이번에 3대 되어서
<monos> 3대 다 활용할려니 인터넷이 모질라더라구요
<Seony^TP> 3대가 모두 다운로드를 해야한다면 당연히 모자라는데요, 토렌트를 조금 양보하시면 괜찮을 거에요
<monos> Seony^TP: 2대 까진 공유기로 어떻게 쓸수 있는데
<Seony^TP> 저는 집에 인터넷 쓰는 기계가 7대가 넘는데요
<monos> Seony^TP: 7대를 1인터넷에 다 쓰세요?
<Seony^TP> 네
<monos> Seony^TP: 그건 너무 무리인듯하네요
<Seony^TP> 아녜요 그럭저럭 쓸만해요
<monos> Seony^TP: 3대 다운로드 걸어두고 웹 열면 웹 열리는게 엄청 버벅이던데
<Seony^TP> 대신, 토렌트 같은건 거의 안돌리죠
<Seony^TP> 다운로드 3대 걸면 당연히 느리죠
<Seony^TP> 그러니까, 다운로드나 토렌트 등에서 적당히 합의를 보세요
<monos> Seony^TP: 넵 궁금증이 다 풀렸네요
<Seony^TP> 저는 스마트폰이랑 태블릿 등등까지 다 합치면 거의 10대쯤 되는데요,
<Seony^TP> 거의 문제 없어요
<monos> 스마트폰 이랑 합치니 전 5대 네요
<Seony^TP> 근데 무슨 다운로드를 그렇게 많이 하세요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 토렌트 영화 드라마요
<monos> 미국드라마 일본드라마 한국드라마
<Seony^TP> 아~
<Seony^TP> 저도 예전에는 그런거 다 받아서 모았는데, 그것들 전부 2번 이상 본적이 없더라구요.  다 지웠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^TP> 요즘은 잘 안받습니다.  볼 시간도 업속...
<Seony^TP> 없고
<monos> Seony^TP: 님 기가비트 랜카드에 기가비트 공유기에 기기비트 컴퓨터들인데 케이블이 100메가 케이블이면
<monos> Seony^TP: 컴퓨터 랜 통해서 컴퓨터로 복사할때 속도 느리죠?
<Seony^TP> 네 느려요
<Seony^TP> 케이블도 기가비트로 하셔야되요
<monos> Seony^TP: cat 5 랜 이라서 느리더라구요
<monos> Seony^TP: cat6 사야하는데
<Seony^TP> 최소한 cat5e는 되야될 거에요.  cat6가 제일 좋구요..
<monos> Seony^TP: 기가 비트로 복사 네트워크로 복사하면 속도 어느정도 나와요?
<Seony^TP> 랜카드 성능이랑 상황에 따라 조금씩 다른데요, 제 홈서버에서 기록 찍은건 초당 90메가였어요
<monos> Seony^TP: usb3.0속도 보다 휠씬 빠르네요?
<Seony^TP> 말 그대로 Gigabit이잖아요
<Seony^TP> 근데, 사실 저렇게 잘 안나와요.
<Seony^TP> 일단 데이터들이 하드디스크에 나열되어있는 것도 중요하고,
<Seony^TP> 무엇보다도 하드디스크 자체가 100메가 이상 속도가 안나오는데다,
<Seony^TP> 주고받는 컴퓨터 둘다 모두 성능이 좋아야죠
<monos> sata3가 150메가 정도 나오는거 같던데
<monos> sata2가 100메가 조금 안나오는거 같아요
<Seony^TP> 그건 스펙이 그런거 아닌가요?
<monos> 하드 처음에 포멧하고 복사해보면 그정도 나오는데
<monos> 데이타들이 쌓일수록 느려지더라구요
<Seony^TP> 뭐 이론적으로 따지자면야, 기가비트는 1000/8 하니까 125메가는 나와야겠죠
<monos> 100/8 12메가
<monos> 기가비트 인터넷이 들어오면 좋을텐데
<Seony^TP> 파일을 갖고있는 서버 쪽에다 랜카드 여러장을 꼽고 그걸 하나로 묶는 방법이 있거든요.
<Seony^TP> 그렇게 쓰면, 한 곳에 데이터를 집중시킬 수 있죠
<monos> 오
<drake_kr> 호옹이
<monos> drake_kr: 님 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<monos> drake_kr: 님 혹시 스마트폰으로 영화나 드라마 같은거 보세요?
<drake_kr> 아뇨
<monos> drake_kr: 어플 물어볼려고 했더니 안되겠네요
<drake_kr> 음
<monos> drake_kr: dice player랑 goodplayer 이거 두개 쓰는데
<drake_kr> 전 aceplayer요
<monos> drake_kr: dice player는 자막은 되는데 음악 재생이 안되고 goodplayer는 자막이 안되고 음악재생이 되고 그러네요
<drake_kr> 아이폰인데.. 뭐 거의 유튜브 아니면 볼일이 없는것 같애요
<monos> 전 리눅스 토렌트로 받아서 자기전에 스마트폰으로 감상하는데요
<monos> 여러개 깔아두고 쓸려니 용량만 찾지하고 하나만 딱 깔아서 쓰고 싶은데 좋은걸 못찾겠네요
<drake_kr> 리눅스에서 자막을 입혀서 264로 인코딩하는 방법이 있을거에요
<Seony^TP> drake_kr, 안녕하세요.  오랫만에 뵙네요
<drake_kr> 네 요즘 좀 잠이 많아져서..
<monos> drake_kr: 님 계신가요?
<monos> Seony^TP: 님 혹시 터미널에서 리눅스 컴퓨터 cpu 사용량 볼려면 명령어가 먼지 아세요?
<Seony^TP> top
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-07-11
<Seony^TP> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> 흠.
<readytoact> ㅡ.ㅡ 갑자기 가상머신이 퐉
<readytoact> 느려지면 뭘 봐야 하나요
<autowiz> 호스트 머신도 봐야하겠고
<autowiz> 음... top 이랑 iostat 로 상태를 봐야지요
<autowiz> disk io 가 높은지 , 메모리가 부족한지, cpu 사용량이 높은지
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 갑자기 그럴 수 있나요
<readytoact> 잘 쓰다가
<autowiz> 은지   음... 박은지 ... 정은지
<autowiz> 언제부터 쓰시던것이 언제부터 그런건가요?
<readytoact> 어제부터인듯합니다.
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ..
<readytoact> 아니.. 어제까지도 잘 쓴거 같아요
<autowiz> 어느정도로 느려진건지 -_-;;
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 못써먹을 정도로 버버버버버버벅
<readytoact> 호스트는 윈도고
<readytoact> 게스트가 우분투인데
<readytoact> -_- 사실 우분투를 더 많이 쓰는데
<autowiz> 호스트는 정상인가요?
<Seony^TP> 반대로 설치하셔야죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> vm 프로그램은 vmware? vbox?
<readytoact> Seony^TP: 아 이게 .. -_- 회사 업무중
<readytoact> 반드시 윈도에서 해야하는것들이 몇가지 있어서
<autowiz> vbox 는 메모리 누수생기듯이 되면 guest 재부팅 고고싱
<readytoact> 일반업무야 저야 리눅스 쓰는게 좋죠
<readytoact> autowiz: 아 뱀웨어예요
<readytoact> 헐..
<autowiz> 호스트 os 버젼이 뭐에요?
<readytoact> 대화하는 중에
<readytoact> -_-
<readytoact> 좀 정상으로 돌아오는듯..
<autowiz> 혹시 재부팅 하면 안되는 건가요? 뻗은건지 정상화 된건지 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 저는 리눅스쪽 스왑이나
<readytoact> 뭐 이런거 정리해야하나 싶엇 ㅓ
<autowiz> 오토 스냅샷은 아니겠지요 설마...
<readytoact> autowiz: 윈도가 원래 재부팅하면 괜찮은데
<readytoact> 오토위즌데요
<readytoact> -ㅅ-
<readytoact> -0-;;; 그냥 유머임.
<Seony^TP> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 지금은
<readytoact> 괜찮은거 같아요
<readytoact> 컴을 너무 오래 켜놔서 그런듯
<readytoact> 아 메인으로 리눅스 쓰고 가상 윈도 쓰면 좋은데
<Seony^TP> 오래 켜놔서 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저도 가끔 20초 정도 느려진적이 있는데 그냥 호스트 disk io 가 높아서 그렇더라구요
<readytoact> 몇몇 드라이버랑 에뮬레이션에 문제가 있네요
<autowiz> pc 두대 놓으시고
<readytoact> 그래도 리눅스가 편하니 써야겠고
<autowiz> native 로 windows 랑 ubuntu 사용하시길 권해 드립니다.
<readytoact> autowiz: -_- 둘다 들고 다닐 순 없으니
<readytoact> 귀찮
<readytoact> 무겁
<autowiz> 미워요. 제 말을 단칼에 잘라버리시다니 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저도 귀찮으시겠군요 ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> -_-..
<readytoact> 이제 헤어져요 우리
<readytoact> 음
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ 다음생에 만나요~ 바이~ 짜이찌엔~~
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 전 담 생은 천국에 있을건데
<autowiz> 아아 아직 술도 덜께고 방금 출근은 했는데
<autowiz> 좀 힘드네요
<readytoact> ..
<readytoact> 저희 회산
<readytoact> 초토화
<readytoact> 어제 회식했는데
<readytoact> -_- 개발부 사상 최초
<readytoact> 초토화
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 술병난 친구
<readytoact> 손전화 파손되서 연락두절 친구
<readytoact> -_- 줄줄이 지각
<readytoact> 아.. 이게 게스트모드로 리눅스 쓰면 좋은 점 하나느
<autowiz> 뭐 일년에 한두번은 지각할 수 도 있다고 생각합니다.
<autowiz> 스냅샷
<readytoact> 그래픽 드라이버 때문에 머리 싸멜 필요 없어요
<readytoact> -_- 리눅스 네이티브로 깔면 맨날 거지같이 그래픽 드라이버 까느라 삽질하고 .. 불안정해서 부팅도 몇번씩해야할 때도 있고 그런데
<readytoact> 자바 서버 개발자 구합니다
<autowiz> 엑트님 사수로 모시는 자리 인건가요?
<autowiz> 그러면 좀 생각해보구요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 아마 절 뒤에서 보다 뒤통수에 총알을 박겠죠.. 답답하다고
<readytoact> 아뇨 강남에 모 기업에서 사람을 모시네요. 개발자를
<autowiz> 전~ 혀요 ... 좀 배우고 싶어서 그러지요.
<readytoact> 웅.. 배울거면 절대 저한테 오심 안되요
<readytoact> 앙대요
<readytoact> 아얄씨는 노는 채널이
<readytoact> -_- 다락방하고 여기밖에 없네요
<readytoact> 다락방은 망하지도 않아
<Seony^TP> 거긴 뭐하는 덴데요?
<readytoact> 음...
<readytoact> 제가 들락거린지 10년 정도 된 채널인데
<readytoact> 정상인이 없다.. 라기보단
<readytoact> -_- 이중인격자들 모임이랄까
<readytoact> 뭐 그런댐다.
<readytoact> 웅
<readytoact> 뭐지
<readytoact> 이상한데
<readytoact> Seony^TP: TP가 먼가용
<readytoact> 이거 채널이
<readytoact> -,.- 뭐 이랴
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 음 저희 직원은ㄷ
<readytoact> 어제 핸폰 액정을 부셔먹었군ㅇ
<readytoact> -_- 아침부터 연락이 안되서 격정했는데
<drake_kr> gta 화이트데이는 쓸데없이 현실적이군요..
<readytoact> drake_kr: 오
<readytoact> 새 버전인강
<readytoact> 아 -_- 티빈가요
<readytoact> drake_kr 드레이크님
<readytoact> 혹시 대구 지역 모임에 아는분 계신가요?
<readytoact> 대구 인근에
<readytoact> 업무환경을 우분투로 전환하는 곳이 있는데
<readytoact> 설치 및 교육이 필요한 상황이라서 혹시 대구에 아는 분계심-
<autowiz> 대구에 제 학교후배 어디 전산 지원청인가 일하고 있어요
<readytoact> 전산 지원청?
<readytoact> 거긴 뭐하는 곳인가요
<autowiz> 아 중소기업 진흥원인가 진흥청인가 하는곳이었군요
<autowiz> 잠시 착각을
<readytoact> 아.. 네
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ
<readytoact> 것참..
<readytoact> 어렵네요
<DarkCircle> 대구라 ... 대구쪽에 무슨 교육 하시는분 있던거 같은데
<DarkCircle> 지금도 있는지 모르겠는데 중앙교육원 이사로 계시는분이 예전에 명함 하나 주셨네요
<drake_kr> 아싸뵹
<autowiz> 오늘도 출장 고고싱야~
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 회사에서 여행보내줌
<drake_kr> 불금에 당일치기 여행이라니 존나 빡돌겠네여
<drake_kr> 헠헠
<DarkCircle> 어딜 가셨길랰ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 힘들
<drake_kr> 게임중독이라 http://pgr21.com/pb/pb.php?id=free2&no=54629
<myobot> [링크 제목] Pgr21 - [기타] 게임중독 군면제 사유에 추가
<samahui> 게임업계를 압박하면서 추가적으로 이제 신의아들은 게임을 죽어라 하겠군요
<samahui> 리플들이 저와 비슷한 생각들이군요
<samahui> 고위층 관계자 아들들은 모두 이제부터 프로게이머를 직업으로 얻을듯해요
<samahui> 전 다시 휴가를 즐기러 가보겠습니다. 슬슬 물에 들어가도 뜨겁지 않을 시간이군요
<samahui> 즐거운 불금되세요~
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Seony^TP: 계세요?
<Seony> yemharc: 네
<yemharc> 맥OS USB로 클린설치 해 보셨어요?
<Seony> 예전에 마운틴 라이언이나 라이언 때 해본거 같아요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 안드 컴파일 하고 뭐하고 하면서 img를 만들고 지우고 하다 보니까
<yemharc> 파티션이 깨져서(...) usb 설치를 해야할거 같거든요
<yemharc> 이거 복구파티션도 다 다시 설치 되겠죠?
<Seony> 음... 이거 어디선가 본거 같은데...
<Seony> 그 macnews 티스토리에 백업 usb만들기 글 보면 아마 적혀있을 것 같은데요
<yemharc> 음
<Seony> http://macnews.tistory.com/1645
<myobot> [링크 제목] 가장 완벽한 OS X 매버릭스 USB 설치 디스크를 만드는 방법. '복원 파티션도 생성' :: Back to the Mac
<yemharc> 있군요
<Seony> 복구파티션도 자동으로 생성된다네요
<yemharc> 막상 이런 상황에 닥치니까
<yemharc> 타임머신 사길 잘했단 생각이 드네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ  그렇긴 하죠
<yemharc> 음
<LYUSO_THINK3> 후 요즘 날씨가 HVAC 없인 전혀 못살겠네요.
<yemharc> 진짜 아이튠즈는 미국스토어 아니면 쓸데가 없군요
<Seony> 그런가요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 제약이 많던가
<yemharc> 스토어가 안열렸던가
<yemharc> 관리가 엉망이던가
<yemharc> 하나씩 나사가 나갔어요
<Seony> 그렇군요...  하긴 저도 요즘 맥을 잘 활용 못하고 있네요
<Seony> 거의 기본적인 웹서핑이나 음악 듣기만 하고...
<yemharc> 전 요새 집엘 제대로 못가서 그나마도 못합니다 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 헐... 고생이 많으시군요
<yemharc> 전 헬쥐 안티가 될겁니다
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그나마 요즘 노력하는건 데본씽크를 되도록이면 잘 활용하려고 하고있어요
<yemharc> 데본은 오내지
<yemharc> 왠지
<yemharc> 마음먹고 쓰려고 하면 되려 더 힘든 느낌이에요...
<Seony> 솔직히, 스팟라이트만으로도 충분한 저에게는 데본이 왜 그렇게 좋은지는 잘 모르겠더라구요
<yemharc> 대충 사용자들 말을 들어보니까
<yemharc> 데이터 용량이 아니라 갯수가 많아야 효과를 본다더라구요
<yemharc> 예를들면 텍스트 데이터가 몇만개가 있다던가
<Seony> 자체 논리엔진에서 분류를 해주니까 그렇기야 하겠죠..
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 전 아마 10.10 되면 데본 버릴거 같아요
<Seony> 저는 데본 차기버전은 안살려구요
<yemharc> 사실 그거 말고도
<Seony> 차기버전 나오면, 데본에 있는 데이터는 걍 전부 밖으로 뺴서 폴더&파일로 보관할 거에요
<yemharc> 잘 생각해 보면 굳이 필요한것도 많지도 않고
<yemharc> OSX 버전 나올때마다 버리는게 하나씩 늘어나고 있고요;;
<yemharc> 다음 버전부터는 name changer 같은것도 필요없잖아요
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 전 sublime text도 덜 쓰려구요
<Seony> 이것들이 잘나가니까 3 가격을 그따위로...
<Markers> -ㅁ-;
<Markers> 그래도 돈은 벌어야졍..
<Seony> 그럼, 예전 가격 그대로 출시하면 좋잖아요
<Seony> 단일 에디터 치고 $49이면 충분하다고 생각하거든요....
<Seony> 뭔 IDE도 아니고..
<yemharc> sublime은 그냥 2로 쓰려구요
<yemharc> IDE로 구성하는 노력에 비해서
<yemharc> 사실 효과는 그렇게 좋지 않죠
<yemharc> ctag + cscope 조합같은건 사실 vim에 붙이면 훨씬 빠르고 간단하게 해결되는거고......
<Markers> 그나저나 저희학교에서 왜 bitbucket에 git push가 안되는지 모르겟네요 -_-… 집에선 잘만 되는데 왜 학교에선 안되는지
<Seony> yemharc: 그래서 저는 vim으로 올인할 거에요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 인증키 문제 같은데요
<yemharc> Seony: 손에 익으면 vim만큼 편한게 없긴 해요
<Seony> vim 패키지랑 키조합 잘하면 cmd+d 같은 기능들 흉내낼 수 있더라구요
<Markers> 키는 확실하게 등록되어있는걸 확인햇어요.
<Markers> vi랑 ctags, cscope 를 쓰는걸 주변에서 본적이 없어서 어떻게 쓰는지 모르겟네여 ㄸ;
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 별로 어렵지 않은데요;;
<yemharc> 뭐라고 해야하나......
<yemharc> Source Insight라는건 써보셨어요?
<Markers> vi는 입력 및 수정만 할 줄 알지 전문적으로 다뤄보진 못했어여 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 뭐, 이맥스 만큼은 아닌데
<yemharc> 확장기능 붙이기 시작하면 나름 쓸만해집니다
<Markers> 눈으로 한번 봤으면 좋을거 같긴한데 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 전 이맥스 배워보려다가 때려쳤어요
<Markers> 그나저나 학교에서 22번포트를 막아둔것도 아닌거 같은데 왜 안되는지 모르겟네요 -_-;
<Seony> 초보자용 매뉴얼도 아예 없고, c-x 이게 뭘 의미하는지 설명된 곳도 없고...
<Markers> 누가 이맥스는 os라고 했던거 같았는데 아닌가 -ㅁ-
<yemharc> dma
<yemharc> 음. 관련 스크린캐스트가 딱히 보여드릴만한게 없네요
<yemharc> 이맥스는 좀......그래요
<yemharc> 사실 그렇게 기능이 많은게 무슨 강점인지도 모르겠고요
<Markers> 머 에디터는 익숙하면 최고니깐요 ;
<Markers> 이제껏 사용하면서 느낀건
<Markers> sublme text가 그나마 에디터 치곤 마우스에 손이 안 가서 마음에 드네요 전 ㅋ
<yemharc> 사실 어떤 에디터든 요상하게 만들어진것만 아니면
<yemharc> 단축키 다 외우면 마우스 없어도 가능하긴 합니다
<Seony> 에디터 쓰는데 마우스에 손이 많이 가면, 그건 이미 에디터가 아닐 거에요 ㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK3> nano 부터 시작해서 vim 까지 가는데도 엄청난 시간이 소모되었던 거 같은데....
<LYUSO_THINK3> 요즘은 sublime text 나 atom 같은 에디터가 있다보니 입지가 참 묘해졌죠.
<Seony> 제가 한창 st2에 꽂혀있을 때 몇몇 분들에게 권해봤는데, vim을 주력으로 쓰시는 분들은 그래도 계속 vim 쓰시더라구요
<hlll> 안녕하세요! 어제 우분투 처음 설치해서 (아직도)삽질하고 있는 초보입니다. 만나서 반갑습니다 :D
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 아 힘들다
<drake_kr> 2700라인이네...
<Seony^TP> 음...
<Seony^TP> 맥프로 제일 하위 모델 구매로 결정했는데,
<Seony^TP> 1주일을 기다려서 램 16기가로 맞출 것이냐, 오늘 당장 12기가로 업어올 것이냐
<Seony^TP> 무지 고민되네요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-07-12
<drake_kr> 1주일 기다려요
<drake_kr> 1년도 아니고 1주일이면 기다릴만한거 아닌가..
<jasonjang> 난 어제 놑북 하나 사면서 램8을 램4로 다운그레이드 했는데....헐~
<drake_kr> 스팸봇들은 지치지도 않나
<drake_kr> 3200라인
<autowiz> 토요일 출근 냐햐햐
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 오늘 맥프로 구입했습니다
<autowiz> 12기가로 하셨어요?
<Seony> 램은 12기가로 하긴 했는데요, 4기가 하나 추가해서 달면 되는거라서 4기가 주문해놨어요
<Seony> 램 뱅크 4개 중에서 3개만 채워서 나오더라구요
<drake_kr> 헐 맼프로
<autowiz> 추가가 되니 다행이군요
<Seony> 고급형으로 할까 일반형으로 할까 수천번도 더 고민했는데요,
<drake_kr> 전 요즘 그런 고민을 안해서 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 뭐 어차피 GPU가 필요한 것도 아닌데, GPU랑 씨퓨 조금 합친거 때문에 돈을 백만원 이상 쓰려니 너무 돈지랄 같더라구요
<drake_kr> already fast enough <- 가 결론입니다...
<Seony> 차라리, 필요하면 나중에 업글하자 하는 생각에 걍 기본형으로 구매했습니다
<Seony> 쿨링이 잘 안된다는 벤치마킹 자료를 많이 봤는데, 뭐 제가 하는 작업 선에서는 괜찮네요
<drake_kr> 이제 거기에 쌀을 넣고...
<Seony> ssd 용량이 작은건 어찌 해결할지 고민 중입니다.
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 카페인 충전좀 하고 마지막 스퍼트를
<Seony> 집 파일서버에 afp 띄워서 마운팅하는 쪽으로 생각 중이긴 해요
<drake_kr> 아.. 번역 좀 해주실분 없나
<drake_kr> Deal players and the house two initial cards
<drake_kr> Hide the house's first card
<drake_kr> Displayer players and house's hands
<drake_kr> Deal additional cards to players
<drake_kr> Reveal house's first card
<drake_kr> Deal additional cards to house
<drake_kr> If house is busted
<drake_kr>   Everyone who is not busted wins
<drake_kr> Otherwise
<drake_kr>   for each player
<drake_kr>     if player isn't busted
<drake_kr>       if player's total is greater than the house's total
<drake_kr>         player wins
<drake_kr>       otherwise if player's total is less than house's total
<drake_kr>         player lose
<drake_kr>       otherwise
<drake_kr>         player pushes
<drake_kr> remove everyone's cards
<Seony> 카드겜에 관한 건가봐요?
<drake_kr> 네 블랙짹이요
<drake_kr> 확실히 cc가 c보다 편하네요
<drake_kr> http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/Game_Programming
<myobot> [링크 제목] Game Programming - Ubuntu Korea Community Wiki
<drake_kr> 야호
#ubuntu-ko 2014-07-13
<autowiz> 아아아 아이우에오
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 서니님~
<Seony> 휴일인데 접속해계시네요
<autowiz> 뭐 쉬면서 심심해서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 거기는 오늘이 일요일이죠?
<autowiz> 네 일요일 오후 입지요
<Seony> 쓰던 컴퓨터를 바꿨는데도 컴으로 특별히 하는 일이 없어서 그런지, 아무 느낌이 안나네요
<Seony> 걍 책상 위에 진짜 쓰레기통 처럼 생긴 물건이 하나 놓여져있따는 것만 제외하면...
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ 휴지통이라 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 꺄~ 피터님앙~
<autowiz> 부비부비
<ipeter> 어엇!
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 네엥~ ^^
<ipeter> 일요일인데 회사신가요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 뭐 그렇게 됐네요.
<Seony> 자러갑니다
<autowiz> 안녕히 주무세요~
<autowiz> 아아 데탑 그래픽 카드를 하나 사야 할거 같은데
<autowiz> 하이엔드는 금액이 좀 부담되고 고민이네요~
<drake_kr> 아으으으
<drake_kr> 이건뭐지 http://theonion.egloos.com/3617498
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-07-06
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<bluedusk> 홀리찡 하잉
<bluedusk> 음핫핰
<bluedusk> 졸립네요
<autowiz> 결국 못주무셨나요? 조금이라도 주무셨으면 다행일텐데요 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> 블루찡 ㅎㅇ
<bluedusk> 전 잠을 자지 않는 사람입니다
<bluedusk> 그러니 일자리좀
<bluedusk> 굽신굽신
<autowiz> 저랑같이 개발이나 하실까요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 개발에 개자도 몰라요
<bluedusk> 축구할때 좀 빛나긴 할듯 전 개발이라서
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ 이해하는데 한참 걸렸습니다.   역시 제 머리로는 따라갈 수 가 없네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 이번에 북한 고위급 인사가 망명한 것 때문에 북한 지도부가 심각하게 불안하다는게 입증됐나보네요
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> @jareun: 인터넷에 노답키보드라는 이미지를 보고 웃음이 나온다.이 정도는 되야 노답키보드지(현재 사용중인 키보드) pic.twitter.com/Ttkm2c6xm1
<Nymph> 하이요~
<jason_kr> 1027       bluedusk 전 잠을 자지 않는 사람입니다 " <--- ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 3번째 방향키는 획기적이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Xds> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 더위를 먹었는지.. 계속 배가 쿡쿡 쑤시네요;;;;
<jun_> 화장실도 자주 가게되구 -_-;;
<jun_> 다들 더위에 조심하세요~~~
<HolyKnight> @twy80: 윈도10에서도 액티브엑스를 사용할 수 있게 될 듯합니다. 브라우저로 엣지 대신 익스플로러11을 쓰면 된다는 것이지요. 하지만 저는 이게 좋은 소식보다는 나쁜 소식에 더 가깝다고 생각합니다.… goo.gl/QpbYm8
<ghg_> 안녕하세요! irc에 오랜만에 와봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<ghg_> ask 우분투 kr 관리하고 한국 위키도 관리하고 바쁘네요 ㅋㅋ
<ghg_> irc 들어와볼 생각만 하고 잘 안들어왔어요 ㅠㅠ
<ghg_> 안녕하세요!
<HolyKnight> 고생많으시네요.
<ipeter> 헐...
<ipeter> 유닉스랑 우분투랑 은근히 다르네요.
<pchero_work> 넵
<ipeter> .profile이나 .bash설정파일 찾아보려니 완전히 다르네요.
<ipeter> 못찾겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 유닉스 어떤 유닉스 쓰세요?
<ipeter> 맥미니 사용합니다.
<pchero_work> BSD? AIX?
<pchero_work> 음.. 그럼 BSD겠네요.
<ipeter> 맥미니를 서버로 돌리기 시작했거든요.
<ipeter> root로 들어가니 ll 먹이니까 설정이 안되있어서
<ipeter> .profile찾으려하니
<ipeter> djqtspdy.
<ipeter> 없네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 그게..
<pchero_work> 아마 root 사용을 안하도록 만들어서 그런 것 같은데요...
<pchero_work> 대부분 명령은 sudo 를 통해서 하도록..
<pchero_work> 하느라 그런 것 같아요.
<ipeter> 네네...ㅠ
<ipeter> 우분투가 더 좋아요..
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 아니. 더 익숙하네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 유닉스는 유닉스대로 맛이 있어요.
<pchero_work> 깔끔하다고 할까..
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 헉...
<pchero_work> $ sudo shutdown -r now
<pchero_work> 명령어 이후... 서버가 안올라옵니다... -_-;;;;
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 물리적 서버는 어디있나요?>
<ipeter> 직접 확인해봐야하지 않나요?
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ.. 방금 팀장님께 메일 하나 보냈습니다.. ^^;;;;;
<pchero_work> 임의로 뱀웨어 리붓하지 말래요.. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 헐
<ipeter> 아니 이거 맥은 어떻게 윈도의 내컴퓨터-C드라이브 또는  D드라이브 들어간요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아이고 진짜 +_+ 윈도우 우분투가 짱이네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> Aloha!!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-07-07
<jun_> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun_> Seony님 오랫만에 뵙습니다~
<jun_> 주말 잘 보내셨어요?
<Work^Seony> 네  금요일이 공휴일이어서 3일 연속으로 컴퓨터 한 번 안키고 놀았습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 부럽사옵니다~ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 3일 쉬고 출근하니까 확실히 3일이 길긴 기네요...
<Work^Seony> 다른 직원들처럼 휴가를 자주 써먹어야하는데, 내년에 한국 가려고 휴가를 모으는 중이라 어쩔 수 없군요..
<jun_> 음~ 한국에 들어오시려면 연차를 많이 모으셔야겠네요...
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ  3주 정도 갔다오려고 열심히 모으는 중입니다
<jun_> 3주면 연차 15개정도..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저희는 한달에 휴가가 14시간 나와요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 하루 풀타임이 8시간이니까, 한달 일하면 2일 약간 안되네요
<Work^Seony> 그러고보니, 1년 내내 일해도 휴가가 21일 밖에 안되네
<jun_> 음... 전 그냥 연차 15일인데;;;;ㅜㅜ
<jun_> 그거도 다 못쓰고 있는데;;
<Work^Seony> 대신 여름휴가도 따로 있지않나요?
<jun_> 여름휴가라고 연차를 3개이상 붙여써도 뭐라 안그러는게 여름휴가예요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 따로 여름휴가가 나오진 않아요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 헐... 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 지금까지 모은 휴가가 251시간이에요
<Work^Seony> 8시간으로 나누니까 31일 나오네요
<Work^Seony> 그러면, 토/일 제외하면 6주 정도 되는군요..
<jun_> 오호~
<Work^Seony> 병가는 323시간 모았는데, 어차피 이건 안쓸거라...
<Work^Seony> 병가는 나중에 정년퇴직하면 연금으로 환산해주거든요
<jun_> 아하~
<jun_> 뭔가 모르는 것들이 술술술..
<Work^Seony> 중간에 이직하면 짤없지만, 전 이직할 계획이 없는지라 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 영어공부를 빡시게 해서 넘어가야할까봐요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한국에서 IT하시는 분이면, 무조건 해외 나가야한다고 주장하는 사람입니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> Seony님께서는 한국에서 IT하다가 가신거예요?
<jun_> 아님 대학 졸업하고 바로 넘어가신거예요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 한국에서는 금융기관에서 근무했었어요
<Work^Seony> 여수신, 자금운용, 보험, 대출 그런거 했었죠
<jun_> 아하...
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터라고는, 뭐랄까... 걍 동네에 컴퓨터 잘하는 옆집 형 정도? ㅎㅎ
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 해외로 나가게 되면 가족만 델꾸 가는거잖아요.. 친구들 만나고 싶고 그러지 않으세요?
<Work^Seony> 전국 신입사원 연수회에서 1등도 했었을 정도로 금융이 재밌었어요...
<Work^Seony> 음...  가끔은, 우분투 모임 같은데에서 모임사진 같은거 보면 좀 그립긴 해요...
<Work^Seony> 친구들도 보고싶긴한데, 그래서 3년이나 5년에 한 번씩 한국 나가는거죠...
<Work^Seony> 근데 솔직히 말씀드리자면요,
<Work^Seony> 친구 보고싶은거보다, 음식이 더 그리워요
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 미국에도 왠만한 한국음식은 다 있어서 괜찮긴한데, 중화요리는 한국에서 먹는 것만큼 맛이 안나와요...
<Work^Seony> 혹시 티비 자주 보시면 아실텐데, 아빠를 부탁해 라는 예능방송이 하나 있거든요...
<Work^Seony> 거기 조민기 딸이 미국에서 유학하는데, 방학 때 한국와서 제일 먹고싶은게 짜장면 탕수육이라고 했었어요.  진짜 200% 공감합니다...
<jun_> 아하...
<jun_> 글고보니 저 밀가루 먹으면 뱃속에서 전쟁나는데;;;; 나가기 힘들겠네요;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 왜요?
<jun_> 장이 안좋아서요.. 밀가루 음식을 좋아는 하는데... 먹으면 다음날 힘들어요..
<Work^Seony> 아... 그게 아니라,
<Work^Seony> 미국 사셔도 쌀밥 먹기 쉬워요
<Work^Seony> 어디서나 다 파는데요...
<jun_> 미국을 가본적이 없어서리;;;;;; 하하하하;;;;
<Work^Seony> 한국음식 먹기 힘들다는거 옛말이에요...
<jun_> 여권을 만들어본적도 없어서요....하하하하하하;;;;
<Work^Seony> 친구들 놀러올 때 제발 고추장이랑 소주 좀 사갖고오지 말라고 그랬어요
<Work^Seony> 여기 마트만 가도 다 파는거 왜 자꾸 들고오냐고..
<Work^Seony> 한국보다 더 싸니까 걍 쓸데없는거 사갖고오지 말라고 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 아항;;;ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 한국소비자가 봉이라는 말이 사실이었구나;;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 코스트코에서 오리온 초코파이 가격 보시면 아마 배신감 느끼실 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 4박스에 한 8천원 정도?
<jun_> 헉!
<jun_> 글고보니 코스트코 연회원 가입해야하는데;;;
<jun_> 매번 한다고 말만하고 안하고 있네요
<Work^Seony> 코스트코가 진짜 싸긴 싸죠 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 가서 고기좀 털어놨다가 양념으로 재워놓고 두고두고 먹을까 생각중이예요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://m.insight.co.kr/contents.php?ArtNo=26296
<Work^Seony> 헐 대단하네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 우와... 대단한 애인데... 그놈의 가정형편...
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<HolyKnight> 글게유
<jun_> 어쩔때는 신이 공평하다고 생각이 되는부분이네요;;;
<jun_> 음.. 신은 저에게 무엇을 주셨을까요..?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭔가 있겠죠...
<Work^Seony> 우리가 "적성을 찾는다"라는 과정에서 발견되는 그것!
<Work^Seony> 제가 찾은 적성은, 놀고먹는거! 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 하루종일 집에만 박혀있는데도 심심하지가 않아!
<jun_> 헉!!! 저랑 동일하신데요?? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 전 먹을것만 있다면 2박3일동안 집에서 안나온적도 있어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제 최장기록은 7일입니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 21살 백수생활 할 때...
<Work^Seony> 머리는 한 4일 동안인가 안감았었는데, 4일만에 다시 감으니까 무쟈게 부드럽더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 그럴때 노푸를 시도하셨어야할텐데....ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 4일이면...캬~ 진짜 머리 감고 싶어지는 시기네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 가려워서 미치죠
<jun_> 근데 2일만 참았다가 머리감을때... 그 부드러움....캬~
<jun_> 점심시간이네요~ 다들 맛점하세요~
<HolyKnight> http://m.huffpost.com/kr/entry/7740650?1436235995
<jun_> 애국가4절이라;;;
<Seony> 리붓합니다.
<HolyKnight> @LawBeast: 교복 입어도 교통카드 없으면 성인요금…주민 반발 http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/society/2015/07/06/0706000000AKR20150706018300004.HTML?input=www.twitter.com
<HolyKnight> 영상물에서의 청소년 = 아몰라 교복입으면 다 청소년이야
<HolyKnight> 할인받는 청소년 = 너의 엄격한 신분증명을 요구한다
<jun_> 진짜 생각이 있는건지 없는건지 모르겠네요;;
<jun_> 일주일에 한두번씩은 이런이슈가 올라오니;;;
<Seony> 이거 진짜 조낸 웃기네요 http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=335885&no=1028&weekday=tue
<Seony> 작가는 진짜 천재 같아...
<jun_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 판접으라네요;;;ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 오늘 주식 대폭락했습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 좋은경험 했어요.
<jun_> 캬;;;; 손해 많이 보셨나봐요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> 많이 봤어요.
<ipeter> 오를때까지 기다려야겠죠?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> ㅜㅜ;;;;
<jun_> 잊어버리고 기다리시는것도......
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 오늘 저녁은 뭘 해먹을까 심각하게 고민되네요;;;;ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://emptydream.tistory.com/3836
<pchero_work> 오..
<pchero_work> 오늘 메이플 스토리2 오픈했나보네요.
<ipeter> 우분투를 설치하려는대ㅔ
<ipeter> 기존에 윈도우 OS를 인식 못하네요.ㅠ
<ipeter> 이거 어떻게 해야지 듀얼부팅이 가능하죠?
<ipeter> 구글이나 네이버 블로그를 보면
<pchero_work> 윈도우가
<pchero_work> 혹시 하드디스크 여러개 쓰시나요?
<ipeter> 대부분 인식된다는 가정하에 블로그를 진행되어 있어서요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 현재 놋북에 물리적인 하드 디스크가 2개 있고
<ipeter> ssd에 c로 잡혀서 설치되어 있는 상태입니다.
<pchero_work> 윈도우가 설치된 하드디스크랑 리눅스 설치하는 하드디스크가 서로 다른 것 같네요..
<ipeter> 아니예요
<ipeter> USB를 꼽으면
<ipeter> 윈도우가 설치된 드라이브에 설치가 가능한데
<pchero_work> 그래서 서로 다른 MBR 을 바라보는 것 같습니다..
<ipeter> 새로 깔지 물어봅니다.
<ipeter> 윈도우를 인식하는게 아니라요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 어쩌죠..?!
<pchero_work> 음..
<pchero_work> 인식을 하는게 정상인데..
<ipeter> D드라이브를 제거하고 설치해볼까요?
<ipeter> 즉, 다른 물리적  하드 디스크를 제거해보고
<ipeter> C만 남긴 상태에서 해볼까요?
<pchero_work> 네
<pchero_work> 일단 MBR 인식 하는지 보는게 우선인 것 같네요.
<ipeter> 휴...
<ipeter> 안되네요
<ipeter> 도대체 뭐가 문제일까요?
<pchero_work> 윈도우 부팅은 잘 되나요?
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 윈도우 부팅은 잘 됩니다..ㅠ
<pchero_work> 흠.. 이상하네요. D 드라이브 빼고서도 부팅이 되나요?
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> C(SSD)에 깔려있으니까요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 설치하시는 우분투 버전이..?
<ipeter> D(hdd)는 빼고 부팅이 가능합니다..ㅠ
<ipeter> 14.04입니다
<pchero_work> 윈도 버전은요..?
<ipeter> 8.1입니다.
<pchero_work> 혹시 이거 보셨나요?
<pchero_work> http://askubuntu.com/questions/230878/dual-boot-windows-8-and-ubuntu-with-windows-8-boot-manager
<ipeter> http://ingles.tistory.com/2
<ipeter> 이걸 보고 진행중이예요
<ipeter> 근데 이젠 황당한게 C드라이브 볼륨 축소를 못하네요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 뭐가 문제일까요.ㅠ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<pchero_work>  ★ Windows 8.1에 SSD 등을 쓰면 설치할 때 WIndows가 발견되지 않아서     파티션을 날리거나 설치를 중도에 포기한 분들이 많을 것이다.     Try Ubuntu without installing을 선택하여 Ubuntu로 부팅한 후,  간단한 Ubuntu Util 하나를 깔아서     파티션을 인식시키면 게임 끝. (Secure Boot를 끌 필요 전혀 없다.)
<pchero_work> 음.. 이상하네요..
<ipeter> 일단 파티션 나누기부터 해야해서 다시 돌아오겠습니다.
<ipeter> 신의 가호가 함께하길..ㅠ
<ipeter> 헐...
<ipeter> C드라이브 자체가 볼륨이 나눠지지 안네요.
<ipeter> 허허허허
<ipeter> 미친...ㅠ
<pchero_work> ;;;;
<ipeter> 뭔가가 문제가 있는듯 싶습니다.
<ipeter> 허허허
<ipeter> 우분투를 hdd D드라이브에 설치는 불가능한가요?
<ipeter> 같은 MBR을 이용해야만 하지 않나요?
<pchero_work> MBR 설치할 드라이브를 지정할 수 있을껄요...
<ipeter> 다시 돌아오겠습니다..ㅠ
<jason_kr_> pchero_work: 미안하지만, 지금 대화하는 상대의 닉(대화명)이 누구요? 내 아얄씨 문제인지? 대화 상대가 안보여요.
<pchero_work> ipeter 님이셨어요.
<pchero_work> 지금은.. 나가셨네요. ㅎ
<jason_kr_> 감사~ pchero_work . 내 아얄씨 문제 아녔네요. 한번 더 감사. 별 일 없이 잘~ 지내죠??
<pchero_work> ;) 이제 여기도 여름이라.. 이제야 좀 살만하네요. ㅎ
<jason_kr_> 예에~ ^^
<ipeter> 읍
<ipeter> pchero_work: 혹시 제가 올렸던 링크 좀 부탁드릴 수 잇을까요?
<ipeter> 갔다와서 그 주소를 까먹는 희대의 일이 생겼습니다..ㅠ
<ipeter> 그... 제가 보내드렸던 주소요.
<ipeter> 인식이 안되는 문제점으로요..ㅠ
<ipeter> pchero_work: 님이 주셨던 링크도 같이 부탁드릴 수 있을까요..?!
<ipeter> autowiz: 일어나세요..ㅠ
<pchero_work> http://ingles.tistory.com/2
<ipeter> 부탁이 있어서 문의 드립니다.ㅠ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> http://askubuntu.com/questions/230878/dual-boot-windows-8-and-ubuntu-with-windows-8-boot-manager
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 그것말고 제가 그것과 관련된
<pchero_work> 이제 봤네요. ㅎ
<ipeter> 제가 가지고 있는 링크도 하나 보내지 않았나요?
<ipeter> 그것도 부탁드릴 수 있을까요?
<pchero_work> http://ingles.tistory.com/2
<ipeter> pchero님이 이상하다고 말씀하신 그 링크요..ㅠ
<pchero_work> 요거요
<ipeter> 넹넹
<ipeter> 고맙습니다.
<ipeter> 다시 시도해보고 오겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-07-08
<HolyKnight> @KORfantasy_bot: 홀리: 성기사나 성직자의 마법에 붙는 수식어. 예) 홀리랜스! 홀리스피릿! 홀리라이트! 홀리실드!
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 아침부터 습하네요..;
<PotatoGim> 비가 쏟아지는 것도 아니고 깨작깨작 와놓으니 ㅡㅡ;
<PotatoGim> 습하기만 습하고...
<jun_> 안녕하세요~~~
<jun_> 저희쪽은 비가 좀 왔는데;;;;
<HolyKnight> https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!topic/xper/TgL2gJHT5Y0
<jun_> 개발쪽 이야기인가요;;;;;; 읽어봤지만... 한글인데 이해하기 힘든 현실 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 음... 와우하면서 성기사를 키우던때가 생각이 나네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> Seony님은 아직 Eve하고 계신가요???
<jun_> 저번에 북미섭에서 와우하시는건 안하실꺼 같구
<Work^Seony> 위쳐를 하고나니까, 와우는 도저히 못하겠어요
<jun_> 동영상만 봐도 재밌겠던데... 해보고 싶습니다~
<Work^Seony> 앵그리 죠 라고 하는 외국 게임 리뷰어 들어보셨어요?
<Work^Seony> 그쪽에서는 나름 유명한 리뷰어인데 그 사람이 그랬죠... 앞으로 리뷰하는 모든 RPG 계열 게임은 위쳐를 기준으로 해서 평가하겠다 라고... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 위쳐를 해보고나니까 와우조차도 한국식 노가다 온라인 게임 같아보여요...
<jun_> 크~ 위쳐가 대단하긴 대단한가봐요;;;
<jun_> 컥;;;
<Work^Seony> 네 정말 대단합니다.
<Work^Seony> 루리웹에서 본 리플 중 기억나는게, 문명5 이후로 이런 타임머신은 처음 봤다 에요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<jun_> 문명5하다가 해뜨는거 많이 봤었는데....ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 위쳐가 그정도인가요?
<connetOK> 안녕하세요. 우분투 설치시 개인폴더 암호화 옵션을 넣고 /home을 다른 하드에 분리해서 사용중이었는데,  liveCD로 어떤 작업 중 뭘 잘못 건드렸는지 갑자기 홈 폴더 안의 파일들이 전부 사라졌습니다. 원인이 뭘까요 도와주세요ㅜ
<bluedusk> mount 명령어 처보시면 현재 시스템에 mount 된 정보가 나오는데
<bluedusk> 갑자기 안보이면 지우셨거나 /home폴더를 통체로 다른데서  mount 시켰거나 둘중 하나일꺼 같은데요
<HolyKnight> http://bbs2.ruliweb.daum.net/gaia/do/ruliweb/default/read?articleId=26162928&bbsId=G005&itemId=143
<bluedusk> 홀리찡 하잉
<connetOK> blue님 답변감사합니다
<connetOK> 제 정확한 증상을 글로 정리하느라 좀 늦었어요..  괜찮으시다면  http://justpaste.it/m7ye   한번 봐주실수있나요. 해결법을 도무지 모르겠어요 ㅠ
<HolyKnight> 블루찡...
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> 파일백업은 다행히 가능하신거예유?
<connetOK> 혹시 저한테 말씀하신건가요
<bluedusk> 말로 설명하시기 복잡하면
<bluedusk> df -h
<bluedusk> mount
<bluedusk> fdisk -l
<bluedusk>  3개 명령어로 나오는 정보를 걍 보여주시는게...
<connetOK> 네 알겠습니다. 지금 밖이라 집에가서 해보고 바로 알려드릴게요!
<connetOK> 재접할게요
<connectOK> bluedusk 님 작업한 결과 여기 있어요. http://justpaste.it/m80n
<Seony> 마운트는 제대로 되어있네요.  암호화했던게 문제가 아니었나 싶네요...
<Seony> ls -la /home 해보셔서 혹시나 점 (.)으로 시작되는 디렉토리가 있는지 한 번 보세요...
<connectOK> 아 네 잠시만요
<connectOK> ls -la /home 결과 http://justpaste.it/m80t 이렇게 나와요
<Seony> 거기 있네요
<connectOK> 네?
<Seony> df -h했을 때 /home 사용량이 373G씩이나 되는데, 빈 디렉토리가 그렇게 많이 쓸리는 없겠죠
<Seony> .ecryptfs 요 디렉토리가, 개인폴더 암호화하면서 설치할 때 생성되는 홈디렉토리에요
<connectOK> 네 맞아요
<Seony> 그러면, /home에 빈 디렉토리 하나 만드시고, encfs .ecryptfs 디렉토리이름 해보세요...
<connectOK> .
<connectOK> 잠시만요
<connectOK> 그냥 그 명령만 터미널에 입력하면되나요
<Seony> 네 아마 그럴 거에요...
<connectOK> 예를들어 노틸러스 관리자권한으로 열어서 /home 에 good이란 폴더 만들고 터미널에서 sudo encfs .ecryptfs /good 이렇게 입력하는거 맞나요
<Seony> 네 아마도 맞을 거에요...
<Seony> 개인폴더 암호화를 안써서 정확히는 모르겠네요...
<connectOK> 아 네 The program 'encfs' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install encfs 라고 나오네요
<Seony> encfs는 종종 쓰는데...  개인폴더 암호화도 아마 encfs를 쓸 거 같네요..
<Seony> 음... 그러면 encfs가 아닌 다른 명령어나 패키지로 시도를 해야하는거네요...
<connectOK> 그렇군요 설치하면되나요
<Seony> 아뇨.  다른 암호화 툴로 암호화된 거에요
<connectOK> 아 그렇군요
<Seony> 일단 저는 자야할 시간이라, 영어 괜찮으시면 여길 보세요.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering_Your_Data_Automatically
<Seony> 이 페이지에 필요하신 내용은 다 있네요
<connectOK> sudo ecryptfs-recover-private 이거
<connectOK> 해봤었는데 하니까 /tmp 밑에 폴더가 생기면서 거기에 암호화된 제 홈폴더가 마운트 됐어요
<Seony> 그러면, 일단 데이터를 복구할 기회는 왔네요..
<connectOK> 거기에 파일들이 다 그대로 있구요
<connectOK> 네네
<connectOK> 데이터를 확인하고 복구할수는 있을거같은데
<connectOK> 왜 이렇게 된건지 이해가 안가요
<HolyKnight> http://itworld.feedsportal.com/c/34308/f/624789/s/47ed9f4f/sc/3/l/0L0Sitworld0Bco0Bkr0Cslideshow0C94418/story01.htm
<Seony> 직종에 전부 "책임자"란 글자가 붙는군요 ㅋ
<PotatoGim> 도커에서 컨테이너는 호스트로부터 limit을 상속 받는걸까요?
<PotatoGim> lighttpd를 올리려고 해보니 계속 max filedescriptor에 대해서 Operation not permitted가 뜨네요...
<ghg_> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 휴
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 윈도우8 날려먹고
<ipeter> 우분투 설치하고 왔습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 지금 물리적으로 분리되어있는 하드디스크를(파티션이3개로 나뉜) 마운트 하려는데
<ipeter> 블로그를 따라해도 에러가 나네요.
<ipeter> 뭐가 문제일까요?
<ipeter> http://whatwant.tistory.com/686
<ipeter> 따라했던 블로그는 여기입니다.
<ipeter> 드라이브의 형태는
<ipeter> ntfs이며 적었던 문구는...
<ipeter> UUID=15F076B06F6CA7D9 /mnt ntfs errors=remount-ro 0 1
<ipeter> 이런형식으로 3개 드라이브를 etc/fstab에 적었습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠ 근데 리붓할때 마운트 잘못되서 에러나서 부팅이 안되네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 밤새 모기에 물려 깨어벼렸네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 저는 요즘 아침에 새가 지저귀는 소리 때문에 깨서 짜증나요..
<ipeter> 아침부터 큰 웃음 주시네요..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 왜요?
<ipeter> 써니님
<ipeter> 저는 괴로운데,
<Work^Seony> 새소리 안들어보시면 모르는데요, 진짜 짜증납니다
<ipeter> 써니님의 고통은 제게는
<ipeter> 그리 고통스럽지는 않아보여서요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 하긴 느껴보긴 했어요.
<ipeter> 한국은 까치 소리때문에 낮에 엄청 시끄럽거든요.
<Work^Seony> 제가 왠만하면 업어가도 모를 정도로 한 번 잠들면 안깨는데요,
<Work^Seony> 저는 진짜 자면서 한 번도 화장실을 안갈 정도로 깊게 자거든요
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 써니님?
<ipeter> 저...
<ipeter> 마침내...
<Work^Seony> 수면 체크해주는 앱 쓰면, 한달 내내 수면 퀄러티가 99% 찍을 정도로 깊게 자는데, 그런 제가 깰 정도면 엄청난거죠...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 다시 우분투 원 오에스로 돌아왔습니다.
<ipeter> 근데 아직 마운트라든지 그런것들이...ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요.  저는 사무실에는 우분투 온리, 집에서는 맥 온리에요..
<ipeter> 아무리봐도 맥이 정답인데
<ipeter> 새것을 사기에는 지금 가지고 있는 컴이 너무 아까워서요.
<ipeter> 근데...마운트가 안되요.
<Work^Seony> 노틸러스에서 더블클릭하면 마운트 되지 않나요?
<ipeter> 지금 오디디를 빼고 거기에 에이치디디를 넣어서 물리적인 하드가 2개인데
<ipeter> 그 에이치디디는 ntfs 방식이거든요.
<ipeter> UUID=15F076B06F6CA7D9 /mnt ntfs errors=remount-ro 0 1
<Work^Seony> 저 uuid는 아무리봐도 잘못된거 같은데요..
<ipeter> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<ipeter> 이렇게 알아낸것인데요..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 아 그럼 맞겠군요.  그러면 걍 수동으로 마운트 명령어해서 해보시죠...
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> 시도해보고 오겠습니다.
<ipeter> 이티씨/fstab에 설정이 오류가 나서요..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 네 그러니까  걍 수동으로 마운트 명령어해서 해보세요
<ipeter_> 으읍...;;;
<ipeter_> 일단 한글처리먼저 하고 오겠습니다.
<ipeter_> 허허
<ipeter_> 이제 한글과 영어를 처리하였습니다.
<ipeter_> 한영키로요.
<ipeter_> 점시 리붓하고 오게습니다.
<ipeter> 이제 마운트 좀 보고 올께요!
<ipeter> 근데 마운트는 참 어렵네요.ㅠ
<ipeter> 휴...
<ipeter> 마운트가 해결되었네요
<ipeter> 출근하겠습니다.
<ipeter> 좋은하루 되세요!
#ubuntu-ko 2015-07-09
<HolyKnight> @1111kre: 택배회사 직원의 꿀팁
<HolyKnight> 신주소명으로 주소 적지 마세요, 전산이 "아직"도 신주소 인식을 못해서 택배직원들이 일일히 그 도로명 무슨 동에 속하는지 찾아 적어 넣습니다. 꿀팁이라는 이유는 이것 때문에 전산송장 등록이 느려져서 하루이틀 택배 밀릴 수 있음.
<Work^Seony> 오 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> Work^Seony:  님에게는 별 필요없는 팁 아닌가요??
<Work^Seony> 내년에 한국 가게되면 알아두려구요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> ceph  pg 하나가 incomplete 로 떨어지는데
<bluedusk> 이걸 어케 할수가 없네요..;
<Work^Seony> 저는, 저희집 신주소도 아직 몰라서요..
<bluedusk> 리발란싱해도 그대로고...
<bluedusk> Work^Seony: 오 금의환양 하시는건가요?
<Work^Seony> pg incomplete은 좀 기다리셔야할걸요...
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 내년에 한국으로 휴가 가요
<Work^Seony> 휴가라기보단 어쩔 수 없이 가는 거에요..
<Work^Seony> 내년에 한 번은 가야, 또 앞으로 한 5년 동안 안가죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한국 갈 돈 있으면 그 돈으로 차라리 딴데 가고 싶은게 솔직한 심정입니다...
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<crixer> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> Work^Seony: 결국 pool새로 만들었어요
<bluedusk> 우울하네요.. ㅠ
<ipeter> bin 파일을 설치하려는데 java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /tmp/install.dir.16056/Linux/resource/jre/lib/i386/xawt/libmawt.so: libXext.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ipeter> 이런 에러가 뜨네요.
<ipeter> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=124432
<ipeter> 이렇게 따라했는데 여전히 같은 에러가 뜹니다.
<ipeter> 혹시 어케 해결해야하는지 아시나요..?
<HolyKnight> @RealKaracha: 이번 최저임금 위원회 사용자측에서 최저임금을 과도하게 올리면 나라 망한다고 했다는 모양인데, 어차피 출산율도 안 나와서 언젠가는 망할 거 시원하게 최저임금 올려보고 망하는 것도 하나의 방법이 아닐까요. (망하는 걸) 피할 수 없으면 즐겨라!
<HolyKnight> @RailranoCream: 우리과 후배 애 하나는 7개월인가 일해서 이제 자격증 국비지원으로 배울수있다고 좋아라하면서 공단에 전화했더니 지 이름이 없대.
<HolyKnight> 알고보니 사장이 가입안해놓고 월급에서 4대보험비 명목으로 떼가기만했다고
<HolyKnight> 그림판으로 코딩 http://m.imgur.com/iUrp40x
<Seony> 헐... 대단하네요
<HolyKnight> 근데
<HolyKnight> 페이크라는 얘기가있어유
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<Seony> 누가 따라해봤는데 안되니까 페이크라고 했겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<jason_kr_> Erial Krale (에리얼)님이 처음에 공유함:
<jason_kr_>  
<jason_kr_> http://misfits.kr/9337y
<sungyo> http://misfits.kr/9337
<sungyo> USB에 설치해서 돌려볼만한 리눅스가 뭐가 만만할런지...
<sungyo> 운영체제 설치하러 뾰롱...
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-07-10
<Nymph> 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> @scterin: "수신료의 가치 감동으로 전합니다" pic.twitter.com/K1rSJZrF8x
<samahui_tp> 안녕하세요
<Lyuso_Think> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<crixer> 안녕하세요
<crixer> git을 유료로 사용하시는 분 계신가요?
<Work^Seony> 유료로 쓸거면, 그냥 자체 git 서버를 만드는게 더 낫지않나요?
<crixer> 그래서 장점을 물어볼려고요 ㅋㅋ
<crixer> 유료로쓰면 뭐가 좋은지 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요.  겉으로 노출이 안되는거 말고는 잘 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<jun_> 불금인듯 불금 아닌 불금같은 금요일입니다~ ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 매일이 불타는... ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 매일 야근에 밤새는걸 반복하시는.... 대단하십니다
<PotatoGim> 그 정도까지는 아니에요..ㅜ 그냥 잠이 부족한 정도;
<autowiz_id> 안녕하세요.. 여기 네티웍 상황이 상당히 안좋습니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_id> 발리 와 있습니다 냠.. 그냥... 덥네요 ㅠ
<PotatoGim^Home> ㅎㅎ 오늘은 어디서 불금을 보내시는지요...
<PotatoGim^Home> 헉..
<PotatoGim^Home> 여름 휴가?
<autowiz_id> 네~ 3년만에 정기휴가에요 ㅋ
<PotatoGim^Home> 캬... 완전 부러운 휴가를 보내시는군요...ㅜ
<pchero_work> 우와! 발리! 부럽군요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_id> 몇일 거의 금넷 생활을 강제로 한듯 합니다.ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_id> 통신 회사 찾아가서 뭐가 문제인지.좀 물어보고 싶습니다 ㅠㅠ 로밍이 너무 끊어져요ㅠ
<autowiz_id> 한국은 별일 없나요?
<jason_kr_> ㅋㅋㅋ 온다 간다 말도 없이 "발리" ? ㅋ
<jason_kr_> 외국 나가면 흔한 생각이 "나 없으면 한국이 어떻게 돌아가나?" ㅎㅎㅎ 아~무일 없거든욧.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<DarkCircle> 발리라 ... 예전에 필맆힌에서 홍수가 나서 전기가 나갔어요 한 분이 있었던거 같은데 (...) 수시로 인터넷 연결이 끊겼던분이 있거든요.
<DarkCircle> 그분 요새도 맥주를 끼고 사시려나 (...)
<autowiz_id> 주말들 잘보내세요~~
<PotatoGim^Home> autowiz_id: 즐건 휴가 보내시길~
<autowiz_id> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-07-11
<HolyKnight> Ahoops?
<HolyKnight> http://blog.gaerae.com/2015/07/the-best-movies-for-programmers.html?m=1#.VaB1yJ9LiAY.facebook
<PotatoGim> 아이고 덥다~
<ipeter> 이렇게 더울수도 있나요?!
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~ 날이 무지하게 덥네요~
<ipeter> 안녕하세요 써니님?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 예전에 듀얼부팅 우분투 설치하닥
<ipeter> 가
<ipeter> 윈도우 날려먹엇 원 OS 우분투로 가고 있습니다..ㅠ
<ipeter> biolinux라는 녀석을 설치했어요.
<Seony> 이것저것 써보시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 하와이는 날씨 좋을때죠 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 여긴 35도로 급상승 ...
<Seony> 여기도 낮에 땡볕에 있으면 더워요
<DarkCircle> 복사 온도가 38도까지 치솟더군요
<DarkCircle> 소나기가 좀 와야 되는데 한국은 지금 가뭄이 - - ...
<Seony> 태풍온다고 하지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> 다 중국 대만으로 비껴가고 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 다행 중 불행이네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 태풍 끝자락이 남부지방 일부를 덮긴 했는데 이거가지곤 가뭄은 개뿔 아무것도 해결이 안될듯
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 제가 물리적으로 분리된 하드를 자동마운트 시켰는데요,
<ipeter> 자동 마운트는 되었지만 chown과 chmod를 쳐도 변하지 않습니다.
<ipeter> 그리고 전부 777 권한이 되어버렸구요
<ipeter> 뭐가 문제일까요?
<ipeter> 걸리는게 있다면
<ipeter> UUID=알아낸UUID /media/만든폴더 ntfs-3g rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other 0 1
<ipeter> 마운트 옵션에서 rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other
<ipeter> 이렇게 준것입니다.
<ipeter> 현재는 defaults로 바꾼 상태입니다.
<ipeter> 그런대도 chmod와 chown이 먹통이네요.
<PotatoGim^Home> 한번 옵션에 permissions를 주고 마운트 해보시겠어요?
<pchero_travel> 안녕하세요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_travel> 여기는 오늘 날씨가 대박이네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_travel> 너무 맑고 화창합니다. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim^Home> 여기는 오늘 찜통이었습니다...
<PotatoGim^Home> 더위 때문에 정신이 혼미해지기는 참 오랜만이었지 싶습니다...ㅜ
<PotatoGim^Home> 헉...
<PotatoGim^Home> 말 끝나기 무섭게 비가 쏟아지네요;
<ipeter> 아이고
<ipeter> 이거 팀뷰어로 직장 컴으로 다시 들어가서 확인했습니다.
<ipeter> PotatoGim^Home: 고맙습니다..!
<PotatoGim^Home> ipeter: 별 말씀을...ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> PotatoGim^Home: 그럼 defaults대신에 permission를 주라는 말씀이신가요?
<PotatoGim^Home> 아뇨, 그냥 "permissions"만 주시면 POSIX ACL이 들어가는 것으로 알고 있습니다.
<PotatoGim^Home> 다른 옵션은 쓰던거 그냥 넣으셔도 될 거에요.
<ipeter> 이미 프로세스가 끊났다면 그 지난 프로세스의 수행시간을 확인해볼 방법은 없나요?
<PotatoGim^Home> 따로 기록된 정보가 없다면 방법은 없습니다.
<ipeter> 네네!!!
<ipeter> PotatoGim^Home: 네네! 감사합니다..!
<ipeter_> 으휴...
<ipeter_> 패키지 하나 설치했는데, 이녀석이 어디 설치되어 있는지 어떻게 알 수 있을까요..?
<ipeter_>  usr/bin 도 가봤는데 안보이네요.. +_+
<ipeter_> 설치한 패키지는 trimmomatic
<ipeter_> 입니다.
<PotatoGim^Home> 바이너리 이름을 알고 계시다면 'which <name>' 하시면 위치가 나올거고...
<PotatoGim^Home> 그게 아니라면 dpkg -L <package> 하시면... 패키지가 설치한 파일들은 나올겁니다!
<ipeter_> 헉
<ipeter_> 감사합니다.
<PotatoGim^Home> 별 말씀을...ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 오늘 정말 많은 도움 주시네요..ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim^Home> 딸랑 2개인걸요...ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim^Home> 생물학 하시나 봐요?? ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 네네!!
<ipeter_> 바이오인포매틱스라고...유전자 분석을 컴퓨터로 하는 분야에서 배우고 있습니다.
<ipeter_> 그리고...딸랑 두개라뇨.
<ipeter_> 2개가 200개의 느낌입었습니다..ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 정말 정말 감사합니다.ㅠ
<PotatoGim^Home> 아뇨..ㅜ 저도 이거저거 욕심이 많다보니...
<PotatoGim^Home> http://www.bioperl.org/
<ipeter_> 오오
<ipeter_> 아시는구요?
<PotatoGim^Home> 요놈을 이용해보고 싶었거든요.. 언젠가 제가 이거저거 여쭤볼 날이 올 겁니다..ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 파이오펄
<ipeter_> 근데...
<ipeter_> 저거 좀 비추예요
<PotatoGim^Home> 윽..ㅜ
<PotatoGim^Home> 파이썬 쓰라고 말씀하신다면 버럭...
<ipeter_> 바이오인포매틱스는 파이썬으로 완.전.히. 넘어갔습니다.
<PotatoGim^Home> ㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜ
<ipeter_> 어...어쩔 수 없어요....ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 저도 웹개발해서 자바 주 언어였는데...
<PotatoGim^Home> 사실 파이썬이 아무래도...
<ipeter_> 파이썬을 해야합니다..(오열)
<PotatoGim^Home> 주류가 되다보니...
<ipeter_> 네..
<PotatoGim^Home> 그래도... Perl6가 나오면...
<ipeter_> 이바닥은 완전 파이썬이 잡아버리고..그나마 자바...
<PotatoGim^Home> 저는 아직까지는.. Perl6에 기대를...
<ipeter_> 펄은 잘 모르겠어요.
<ipeter_> 배워보고 싶긴한데..
<ipeter_> 혹시 지금 하시는일 여쭤봐도 될런지요..?
<PotatoGim^Home> 음.. 애매하네요..ㅎ 개발자 겸 학생이라고 해야겠네요.
<PotatoGim^Home> 대학원 졸업 직전인 시스템 개발자입니다..ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim^Home> 풀타임 석사는 아니고...
<ipeter_> 헉
<PotatoGim^Home> 야간대학원 석사 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 시...시스템 개발자..
<ipeter_> 부럽습니다..
<ipeter_> 아이고..
<ipeter_> 저도 지금 직장을 다니면서
<ipeter_> 교육받고 있는데
<ipeter_> 일과 학업을 병행하는게 얼마나 힘든지..ㅠ
<ipeter_> 존경스럽습니다..ㅠ
<PotatoGim^Home> 말이 시스템 개발자이지... 정작 뭐 이렇다 내놓을만한 게 없는 지라..ㅜ
<PotatoGim^Home> 그래도 그렇게 하고 계신다는 것만으로도..
<PotatoGim^Home> 충분히 열정적으로 살고 계신다고 생각합니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim^Home> 저도 회사랑 학교 거리가 멀어서 그렇지.. 가라로 다닌거나 다름 없어요..ㅜ
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 전 교육이 2주 남았네요..ㅠ
<ipeter_> 그러고는 다시 직장으로 복귀합니다.ㅠ
<PotatoGim^Home> 오.. 어떤 교육인지 알려주실 수 있나요? ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 아까 같이 이야기 나누었던 생명정보학 분석 과정 교육입니다.
<ipeter_> 현재 저는 대학교 부설 연구소에서 연구원으로 재직중이구요,
<ipeter_> 이쪽 관련 지식이 전무하다시피해서(?) 교수님이 교육을 보내주신거랍니다.
<PotatoGim^Home> 와... 그런 교육도 있었군요. 참여에는 일반인도 가능한 건가요??
<ipeter_> 8주 교육인데, 일도 틈틈히 해야하고 거리가 파주-판교 이렇게되서 좀 지치더군요..ㅠ
<ipeter_> 교육은 하루 6시간 이루어졌습니다.
<PotatoGim^Home> 허허... 파주에서 판교...
<ipeter_> 일반인은 힘들듯해요.
<ipeter_> 대부분 대학원 과정 있는 사람을 뽑으려 하느것 같습니다.
<ipeter_> 생물전공자를 원하구요.
<ipeter_> 나이도 봅니다...ㅠ
<ipeter_> 근데 꼭 제가 밟고 있는 교육 말고도 다른 비슷한 교육도 있으니 찾아보면 있을듯 합니다.
<ipeter_> 예전에 서울대에서 했던 기억이 나는데..
<PotatoGim^Home> 아이구.. 직업까지 욕심 부리기엔 능력이 후달려서..ㅎㅎ;
<ipeter_> 제가 이메일 한번 확인해보고 있으면 포워드 해드릴테니
<ipeter_> 그 교육과정 검색해보시면
<ipeter_> 아마도, 2차 3차 올해 교육도 뜨지 않을까 싶습니다.
<PotatoGim^Home> 정보를 또 이리 주신다니 감사합니다...ㅜ
<ipeter_> http://bitec.snubi.org/index.html
<ipeter_> 휴...찾았네요
<ipeter_> 벌써 일년전이라서요
<ipeter_> 올해는 없는듯한데 아무래도 연락을 취하셔서 확인해보셔야할듯 합니다.
<PotatoGim^Home> 오...
<PotatoGim^Home> ㅜㅜㅜ
<ipeter_> 여기는 돈을 내야할듯 싶구요,
<ipeter_> 제가 올해 받았던 교육은....무료이고 교육의 질도 좋은데...
<ipeter_> 여러가지 잣대를 많이 대서 선별하는것 같습니다.
<ipeter_> 바이오협회에서 하는건데요,
<ipeter_> 정확한 명칭이나 그런것들은 제가 좀 더 알아본 후에 말씀 드릴께요
<PotatoGim^Home> 아무래도.. 현업 종사자에게 제공하는 것이 학문적으로도 산업적으로도 도움이 많이 되다보니.. 어쩔 수 없는 일인 것 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 만일 이쪽으로 하신다고하면 어느 분야쪽으로 생각이 있으신지요?
<PotatoGim^Home> 음... 깊이 생각해보지 않아서...^^;
<ipeter_> 네네
<PotatoGim^Home> 책 한권이나 때볼까 싶어하는 정도입니다 ㅎㅎ;
<PotatoGim^Home> http://www.amazon.com/Building-Bioinformatics-Solutions-Perl-MySQL-ebook/dp/B001VEJ1EK/ref=sr_1_38?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1436631100&sr=1-38&keywords=bioinformatics+perl
<ipeter_> 배워가면서 생각하셔도 충분하다고 생각합니다.
<ipeter_> 어....엄청나네요.
<ipeter_> 그러지 마시고 지금 스터디 하나 신촌에서 진행되는게 있는데
<PotatoGim^Home> 조언 주시니 정말 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 한번 참석해보시는게 어떠하신지요?
<ipeter_> https://www.facebook.com/notes/%EB%B0%94%EC%9D%B4%EC%98%A4%EC%8A%A4%ED%95%80/r%EC%9D%84-%EC%9D%B4%EC%9A%A9%ED%95%9C-%EC%A7%88%EB%B3%91-%EC%9C%A0%EC%A0%84%EC%B2%B4-%EB%B6%84%EC%84%9D-%EA%B8%B0%EC%B4%88/700078476768704
<PotatoGim^Home> 에고...ㅎ 참여해서 민폐만 될 수준이라...
<ipeter_> 오셔요 오셔요
<ipeter_> 매주 화요일 저녁 7시 30분인가 7시인가 스터디 합니다.
<ipeter_> 오세요 오세요.
<PotatoGim^Home> 음... 좋은 기회라 욕심이 나는데 지금 일도 제대로 못하고 있는 놈이라... 성실할 자신이 없어서...ㅎㅎ;
<PotatoGim^Home> 한번 맛 좀 보다가... 재미 좀 들리면 피터님한테 끼워달라고 쪼르겠습니다..ㅋㅋ;
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 네네 =)
<ipeter_> 토요일인데 늦게까지 수고가 많으셔요.
<ipeter_> 전 이만 잠자리에 들겠습니다.
<ipeter_> 좋은 주말 되셔요!
<PotatoGim^Home> 네! 고생 많으셨습니다!
<PotatoGim^Home> 푹 쉬세요~ㅈ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-07-12
<ipeter> 혹시 우분투 대용으로 편집기 괜찮은것 뭐 없을까요?
<ipeter> 윈도우에서는 notepad++을 사용했었습니다.
<ipeter> 인터넷에서 검색해보니
<ipeter> bluefish 괜찮다던데..
<ipeter> 혹시 다른 편집기 추천해주실만한것 있나요>?
<LinDol> 안녕하세용 :)
<LinDol> 우분투 대용이라는 것이 어떤 의미에요?
<LinDol> 윈도우에서 쓰는 notepad++ 같은 프로그램이 우분투에서는 어떤 것이 있을까?
<LinDol> 하시는 게 맞나요? +_+
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> LinDol: 네 맞습니다.
<ipeter> 우분투에서는 어떤 편집기가 좋을까요/
<LinDol> VIM 이라고 하면.. 한대. 맞겠죠? =333
<LinDol> 저는 기본 편집기 gedit랑 vim 보통 써서,, 음 추천 드릴 만한게 없네요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<ipeter> ㅜㅜㅜㅜㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 저도 vi편집기는 사용하는데...
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> notepad가 그립긴 하네요.
<LinDol> ㅠ.ㅠ
<jason_kr> TaeheeJang: 메일링 리스트 잘 보고 있어요. 노고 많습니다. ^^
<TaeheeJang> 아 아닙니다^^ 재순님도 요즘 잘 지내세요?
<jason_kr> 덕분에 잘 지냅니다. (제 아얄씨 클라연트 일부 오류로 Nick List 를 못 보는 문제가 있지만요) 그리고 아침엔 오랜만에 지인으로부터 반가운 전화도 받았어요. ^^
<TaeheeJang> 오오 무슨 일인가요??
<jason_kr> 아뇨, 걍 오랜만이라면서 안부전화 왔어요. 생물 고등어와 역시 생물 낙지를 언제든 아주 값싸게 공급할 수 있다면서 인천으로 함 오시라~ 카더군요.
<TaeheeJang> 오 되게 반가운 소식이군요!! ㅎㅎ
<TaeheeJang> 생물 낙지 탐나네요 ㅋ
<jason_kr> 시간 되믄 ..114
<TaeheeJang> 넵! 알겠습니다!! ㅋㅋ 가끔씩 세미나도 놀러 오세요 ㅋ
<jason_kr> 앗! 저 통화중 였어요. 7/25일정도 잘 보고 있어요. ^^
<PotatoGim^Home> 안녕하세요~~
<ipeter> 헐...
<ipeter> 요즘엔 우분투를 사용해도
<ipeter> 전자 결제가 다 되네요.
<ipeter> 덜덜덜 합니다.
<ipeter> 휴...어떤 application을 설치하려하는데, 이녀석을 usr/local에다 설치하면 될까요?
<ipeter> 설치 방법은 .bin파일로 설치합니다.ㅠ.
<ipeter> autowiz_: 일어나요!
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2016-07-11
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 주말동안 더위 먹고 주말내내 골골 거렸더니 월요일이 더 힘드네요;;;
<Seony> 날씨가 많이 덥나보군요
<jun_> 네 ㅎㅎㅎ 저번주 금요일에 폭염주의보였는데.. 무시하고 돌아다녔다가 더위 먹었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 흐 폭염...
<razGon_i7> 태풍이 온답니다.
<razGon_i7> 아주 체력 갉아 먹는.
<jun_> 지금도 죽을것 같습니다;;;; 배도 꾸물꾸물하고..
<razGon_i7> 저도
<jun_> svn 구축을 해야하는데... 어렵네요;;;
<jun_> 뭔가 생소한걸 시작할때의 막막함;;;
<bluedusk> git 쓰세요
<bluedusk> gitlab 화이팅
<jun_> git만 쓰면 편하긴 하겠지만... 뭔가 UI가 필요하답니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 우와... 학원 피시가 조금 구리긴 하네요...
<jun_> virtual , ecliipse, sqldeveloper 띄우니까...
<jun_> oom이 떨어지네요;;
<bluedusk> gitlab ui있는디요
<jun_> 아직 쪼금씩 보고있는중이라서요..ㅎㅎㅎ ui에서 통계 데이터도 보여주나요..?
<bluedusk> 어떤 통계요 커밋?
<jun_> 네
<jun_> 인원별로 commit을 얼마나 했는지 정보가 나오나요?
<jun_> 검색하다보니 git도 종류가 많네요;;
<bluedusk> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/kffm3Lop/Untitled.tiff
<bluedusk> 제가 쓰는 gitlab은 이렇게 나와요
<jun_> 일반적인 svn이랑 비슷하네요
<Seony> 구형 아이맥 어떻게 활용하면 좋을까요
<commania> 몇 년 식인데요?
<Seony> 2007년요
<commania> 음... 리눅스 깔면 인테리어 + 웹서핑 용도론 쓸만할지도...
<Seony> 인테리어 용도라면 그냥 맥 OS 그대로 두는게 더 낫습니다 ㅎㅎ
<commania> 음 그 외에 딱히 아이맥 사용용도 떠오르는 건 없네요...
<commania> 화면크기상 멀티미디어 PC로도 어중간할 것 같고...
<commania> 모니터만 끌 수 없으니 서버 용도로도 그닥...
<jklee_> 안녕하세요
<jklee_> 현재 우분투 16.04 LTS 사용중이고, 시작 프로그램 등록으로 프로그램을 부팅 후 바로 실행 시키고 싶습니다. 우선 프로그램 구동은 제대로 되는데, 구동 하면서 시리얼 포트 2개를 사용합니다. 근데 그냥 실행 하였을 때는 시리얼 통신이 잘 되는데 시작 프로그램에 등록하여 실행 되면 시리얼 포트가 잘 열리지 않습니다. 이 문제ì
<HolyKnight_> http://platum.kr/archives/62697
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight_> ㅎㅇㅇ
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<pchero> 흠..
<pchero> 혹시 지금 계신분...?
<pchero> 간단한 테스트 좀 도와주실 분 계시나요..?
<MBP^Seony> 어떤 테스트인가요?
<pchero> 간단 프로그램 컴파일 후 실행 테스트 였는데... 해결했습니다. :)
<pchero> 이상한 버그가 있어서 혹시 개발 환경 문제인줄 알았는데
<pchero> 그건 아니고 gcc 옵션 문제였네요. 말이 안되는 상황이어서 좀 당황했었습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-07-12
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 ~~
<jun_> 뭔가 울적한 화요일입니다 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 아이고 우리 준이 울쩍해?
<autowiz> 왜???
<autowiz> 형 이랑 삼계탕한그릇 할까... 싶지만 오늘 저녁엔 시간이 안되고
<jun_> 저 다음주까진 시간이 안되요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭐라고?
<autowiz> 지금 나한테 안된다고 말하고 있는거야? ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<jun_> 어쩌다보니 다음주까진 제가 할일이 생겨버려가꾸요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ  애정이 식었어... ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<jun_> 흑~
<jun_> 조만간 장미들고 독산역 가야겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 씹어먹어버릴꺼야
<jun_> 음... 초콜렛으로 된걸 준비하께요
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 센스쟁이
<jun_> 제가 이센스죠! ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 음... 괜히 마약한애랑 겹치네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 올해도 졸업사진 관련되서 재밌는 사진이 많네요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 졸업식이라기보단 걍 코스프레 행사 같아서 저는 좀 그렇더라구요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 아. 환자가 없네요.. 이러면 안되는데.
<razGon_i7> 폭우가 예상되어서 미리 안나오시는...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> MBP^Seony: 아이들을 위한 맥의 활용방안이 뭐가 있을지요?
<MBP^Seony> 음 글쎄요 아이들용 앱이 있지않을까 싶은데요
<razGon_i7> 찾아봐도 생각보다 없는거 같아서요
<MBP^Seony> 에듀케이션 카테고리 가니까 죄다 언어공부 밖에 없군요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 앱스토어에서 kids로 검색하니까 꽤 나오는 걸로 봐서는 그쪽으로 뭔가 활용해보시는 것도 좋을 것 같아요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 서니님 오늘도 건강하고 활기찬 하루 되세요~~
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵 감사합니다.  근데 저는 30분 있으면 활기찬 하루가 끝나네요 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 우악??? 인터넷이 끊어졌었네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> MBP^Seony: 옙 감사합니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<kimjunghyun> 안녕하세요
<kimjunghyun> 우분투 16.04 -server 에 mysql 을 깔았는데 클라이언트에 접속시 두번 시도해야 접속이되는데 원인이 무언지를 모르겠습니다.
<head_irccloud> 안녕하새요 ㅎ
<jun_> 안녕하세요
<jun_> mysql에 두번 시도해야 접속이 된다니...
<kimjunghyun> 다른PC에서 접속해보니 아애 접속이 안되네요
<kimjunghyun> mysqld.cnf를 좀더 보고 다시 질문하겠습니다
<head_irccloud> 준님 저늰 주말인 점심 먹고
<head_irccloud> 평일엔 점심 안묵습니다 ㅎㅎ
<kimjunghyun> ㅡmysql이 끊기는게 아니라 SSH등 모든 항목이 끊겨 버립니다.
<kimjunghyun> 기송은 PowerEdge R230 DELL 입니다.
<kimjunghyun> 기종
<kimjunghyun> 의심되는건 우분투 자체에 파워 세이브 모드 같은게 있는지요? 있다면 해당 기능을 끄는 방법을 알고 싶습니다.
<jun_> head_irccloud:  그게 가능해요??? 음... 저도 살빼려면 그렇게 하긴 해야하나;;;
<jun_> 가만히 놔둬서 절전에 걸리나..?? 으흠...
<kimjunghyun> SSH, FTP 등 접속해서 쓰다가 한 4~5초 가만히 있으면 접속이 끊어져버리네요
<jun_> 처음보는 현상이;;;;
<head_irccloud> 적응돠면 괜찮아져요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> head_irccloud: 한달만에 10KG을빼라는 소리를 들어서;;;; 이걸 시도해야하나 말아야하나...하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> kimjunghyun: 로그에 특별히 남는건 없나요?
<head_irccloud> 한달에 5  키로 빼는것도 함들어요 ㅜㅜ
<jun_> 독하게 몇키로 까지 뺄수 있는지 도전해볼까요..??
<jun_> 이랬는데...도리어 찌면 어쩌죠..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 위로 10키로가 찌면 0.1t을 바라보면 무게가 되는데;;;;
<head_irccloud> 먹는거 조절만 잘하고
<head_irccloud> 조금 산책만 해도 빠져요 ㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud> 이주 반 되가는데 이제 수익금 한 10만원 정도 벌은거 같애 ㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud> 출금도 한 8마넌 햇어 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 제가 하루에 4Km정도를 걷거든요.. 학원끝나고 집갈때..
<head_irccloud> 헉
<jun_> 근데 4Km를 걷는 만큼...밥을 두배로 먹는거 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud> 밥이 약간 부족하게 먹여야 유지가 돠고요 ㅎ
<head_irccloud> 좀 배고프다 싶을정도로 햐야 조금씩 빠지더라구요 ㅎ
<jun_> 음...
<jun_> 근데 뭘 하시길래 수익금을 버시는건가요..???
<head_irccloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<head_irccloud> 잘못 보내긴햣는데
<head_irccloud> 재능마캣으로 부업하고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud> 작업해주고 돈받고 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 오... 어떤 재능을 기부하시는건가요..??
<jun_> 기부면...무상 아닌가요..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud> ㅋㅋㅋ 무상은 아니죠 ㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud> 싸게 작업해주고 돈 받는거에요 ㅎㅎ 거래하는것처럼 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 전 딱히 기부할 재능이 없는지라....ㅎㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud> 전 디자인쪽이니까
<jun_> 아하!
<head_irccloud> 이미지 작업해주고 돈받고 그러고 ㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud> 모델링햐주고 돈벋고 그러는거죠 여러가지가 잇어요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 알바대신 재능기부하면... 보람도 있고 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 알바자리 구해야하는데 ㅜㅜ
<oming> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> oming: 안녕하세요. 어서오세요.
<oming> 오.. 웹 IRC로 접근하신건가요?
<jun_> 안녕하세요~ ㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> oming: 저 말씀이신가요?
<oming> 넵
<kimjunghyun> 아놔.. 프린터랑 IP 충돌이었네요... ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵. 'IRCCloud' 서비스로 접속했습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> kimjunghyun: 해결하셔서 다행입니다.
<kimjunghyun> ㅎ~ 관심 가져주셔서 감사합니다...
<oming> 아 알겠습니당 ㅎㅎ 알려주셔서 감사합니다.
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TP> 오랜만에 인사드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<jun_> 와~ 안녕하세요~
<bluedusk> 이번에 서버 이전하면서
<bluedusk> 윈도그  vm도 사양 높여서 이전시켰는데
<bluedusk> 좋네요 예전처럼 안느리고
<Feren^IRCCloud> RDP요?
<samahui_TP> 다들 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 네 VM에 올려놓은 윈도우는... 하도 사용을 안해서... 마지막 업데이트가 3개월 전이군요
<samahui_TP> 윈도우10 업데이트가 뜨네요
<samahui_TP> VM도 업데이트 하면 되려나....
<jun_> vmware로 사용하시나봐요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아.. VM..
<samahui_TP> VBOX사용하다가 그만 날려먹고 VM로 옮겼죠
<samahui_TP> 잠시 리붓합니다
<whgmlwns2002> .
<oming> 다들 안녕히 계세욤
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 안녕하세요.
<autowiz>  feren 오랜만~
<autowiz> 건강히 잘 지내고 있어?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저야 별 일 없이 잘 지내고 있습니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 다행이군 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 형은 별 일 없이 잘 지내고 계신가요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭐 나도 잘 지내고 있지 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 7월 중순이 다가온다~ 계획은 어떻게 되어가고 있느뇨?
<autowiz> 뭐 아직 군대도 가기전이고 그냥 쉬는것도 방법이지만 너무 계획이 지체되면 자신감도 떨어지고
<autowiz> 그런게야 .  허리업 해야함 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 옙 계획 열심히 짜고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 좋은계획을 짜는것도 중요하지만
<autowiz> 실행을 하는게 더 중요하고 , 실행을 해봐야 더 좋은계획도 나오기도 하고 그렇더라고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 그거 메모장에 적어 놔서 매일 매일 보면서 생각하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 작은거 한두가지는 바로 실행하는게 좋아
<autowiz> 은근 작은것도 시간이 쌓이면 제법 성과가 나와 있거든 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 단기 리스트를 만들어볼까 해요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 살짝 버킷 리스트처럼요
<autowiz> 응응 화이팅~
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<sfshsfgsg> 우분투가 좋나요 리눅스민트가 좋나요]
<sfshsfgsg> 윈도우 명령 프롬프트 쓰는 거랑 리눅스 터미널 쓰는 것이 다른가요? 아직 초보라서, 왜 리눅스가 특별하다는 건지 잘 모르겠네요
<MBP^Seony> 별로 특별하지 않습니다
<MBP^Seony> 윈도우는 마우스 클릭해서 하는 일이 많은 거고, 리눅스는 터미널 써서 하는 일이 더 많은 차이가 있다는 정도에요
<MBP^Seony> 우분투가 좋냐 민트가 좋냐는 질문에 대해서는, 뭐라고 답변하기 좀 어렵습니다.  왜냐면, 민트는 우분투로 만들거든요
<MBP^Seony> 그냥 디자인의 취향으로 선택하시면 될 것 같네요
<sfshsfgsg> 친절하고 자세한 답변 감사합니다. 사실, 제가 이번에 터미널(제 노트북)을 처음 쓰다가 명령 프롬프트(제 데스크톱)에서도 유사한 기능이 된다는 것을 알고 좀 놀랐습니다.
<MBP^Seony> 윈도우의 프롬프트와 리눅스의 터미널의 결정적인 차이점은요,
<sfshsfgsg> 한 가지 더 궁금한 것은, 리눅스에 익숙해지면 레고를 가지고 노는 것 같다던데, 단순히 터미널에서 명령어들만 친다고 그런 재미를 느낄 수 있을지 의문입니다. 혹시, gedit으로 프로그램 같은 것을 직접 만들 수 있게 되면 레고를 가지고 노는 것 같은 단계에 이르는지 궁금하네요.
<sfshsfgsg> 네,
<MBP^Seony> 윈도우의 프롬프트는 명령어가 상당히 빈약합니다.  리눅스의 터미널 명령어와 비교하면 발톱의 때만도 못한 수준이에요
<sfshsfgsg> 아하, 그렇군요
<MBP^Seony> 음 글쎄요 뭐 레고라고 하기는 좀 그렇구요, 마우스 클릭만으로 할 수 없는 세부적인 설정은 결국 터미널을 열고 설정파일에 직접 손을 대는 것을 생각하시면 될 것 같습니다.
<MBP^Seony> 마우스 클릭으로 할 수 있는 일이라는 건, 결국 해당 프로그램의 개발자가 마우스 클릭으로 할 수 있는 메뉴를 만들어야 가능한 일이라는 의미이기도 하거든요
<sfshsfgsg> 희미하게 이해가 갈 듯하네요 ^^
<MBP^Seony> 확실히 체감하시려면 리눅스를 메인으로 쓰기 시작하면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 다른 사람들의 데스크탑 화면을 보면서, "저런건 어떻게 하는거지?"에서 시작하죠
<sfshsfgsg> 조언 감사합니다, 앞으로 좀 더 리눅스 위주로 생활하고 생각해야지 발전이 있겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 네 근데 사실 리눅스 사용이, 굳이 목적이 없으시면 거추장스럽고 불편할 거에요
<MBP^Seony> 리눅스 잘 쓰시는 분들 중 취미로 하시는 분들은 극히 드물거든요...
<sfshsfgsg> 요즘은 불편한 게 좋기도 해서요 ㅎ 터미널에 직접 텍스트 치는 것도 좋고요
<sfshsfgsg> 저는 100% 취미예요
<MBP^Seony> 아 네 경험삼아 써보는 것도 좋죠 ㅎㅎ
<sfshsfgsg> 이번에 os 안 깔린 노트북을 샀는데, 이번 기회에 리눅스를 한번 써보고 싶었어요
<sfshsfgsg> 곤란한 일은 어차피 데탑이 있으니까요
<MBP^Seony> 게임만 많이 안하신다면, 리눅스를 베이스로 쓰시면서 윈도우를 가상머신으로 쓰는 조합이 아주 좋을 겁니다.  대부분의 리눅스 유저들이 그렇게 쓰기도 하구요
<sfshsfgsg> 새벽에 좋은 말씀 많이 해주셔서 고맙습니다
<MBP^Seony> 별말씀을요 ㅎㅎ  여기 계신 분들 다 현업에 계신 분들이니, 아무때나 오셔서 얘기 나누세요
<sfshsfgsg> 네, 저는 문과 출신이라 컴퓨터 분야는 문외한에 가까운데, 리눅스 유저라고 언젠가는 당당히 말할 수 있을지... 사실 무료 os인 점도 좋고요. 윈도우를 깔려면 깔겠지만.
<MBP^Seony> 문과 출신이셔도 우분투 쓰시는 데에는 지장 없을 거에요.  제가 일하는 곳 직원들 중에서도 컴퓨터랑 아무 관련 없는 직원들이 우분투 쓰거든요
<sfshsfgsg> 멋있는 곳에서 일하시네요
<sfshsfgsg> 리눅스-리브로 조합으로 일인출판 책을 낼 계획이 있어요
<MBP^Seony> 리브레 오피스가 출판하기 괜찮을까 모르겠네요
<sfshsfgsg> 보통은 그렇게 하면 안 된다고 만류하지만....
<MBP^Seony> 차라리 출판이라면 레이텍을 해보시는게 더 나을 것 같은데요
<sfshsfgsg> 그냥 pdf 출력만 되면 상관 없을 것 같아서 ㅎ
<sfshsfgsg> 레이텍... 참고하겠습니다
<MBP^Seony> LaTeX이라고 합니다.
<MBP^Seony> 보통 이공계에서 논문 쓸 때 자주 쓰이는 출판용 소프트웨어입니다.
<MBP^Seony> 여기에 잘 설명되어있으니 참고하세요.  https://namu.wiki/w/LaTeX
<sfshsfgsg> 네 지금 나무위키 읽고 있었는데, 스크롤 내리다가 좀 겁먹었어요
<sfshsfgsg> 인디자인을 공부하는 게 더 쉬울 거 같다는 첫인상을 받았습니다
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 레이텍은, 포맷을 한 번만 세팅해두면 이후부터는 계속 글만 쓰면 된다는 장점이 있거든요...
<MBP^Seony> 그리고 실제로 레이텍으로 문서 만들어서 pdf로 뽑아보면 굉장히 미려합니다
<sfshsfgsg> 더 알아가다 보면 자신감이 생기겠죠. 알려주셔서 고맙습니다
<sfshsfgsg> 아, 그점은 인디자인이 일반 문서프로그램에 대해 가지는 장점이랑 비슷한 것 같네요.
<MBP^Seony> 근데 인디자인은 비싸지 않나요?
<sfshsfgsg> 일인출판도 회사라 다들 그 정도는 당연히 투자해야 하는 걸로 받아들이는 분위기 같습니다
<MBP^Seony> 오 그렇군요
<sfshsfgsg> 아주 비싸지는 않을 거예요 아직 직접 사본 적이 없어서 자세히는 모르겠습니다
<MBP^Seony> 이게 옛날에 제가 학생 시절에 레이텍으로 제출한 숙제 중 하나입니다.  https://www.dropbox.com/s/l2royzuybyhcoyg/Math1123EW-P7.pdf?dl=0
<sfshsfgsg> 무슨 뜻인지는 전혀 모르겠지만 멋있네요 ㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 근데, 생각해보면 가격만 괜찮으면 그냥 인디자인 쓰는게 더 나을 것 같기도 하네요
<MBP^Seony> 뭐 굳이 써먹을 데도 없는걸 시간투자해서 배울 필요도 없어보이고...
<sfshsfgsg> 나무위키 언뜻 읽어보니 수식 나타내는 문서에 장점이 있다고.... 하는 것 같은데 제가 제대로 이해했는지 모르겠네요
<sfshsfgsg> 저는 일반 텍스트라...
<MBP^Seony> 네 주로 수학 수식...
<sfshsfgsg> 저도 수학 좋아했는데 잘하지는 못하고 그냥 좋아만 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 저는 걍 어쩔 수 없이 했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<sfshsfgsg> 개발자이신가요? 풍문으로만 듣던...
<MBP^Seony> 저는 개발자는 아니구요, 시스템 관리자 라고 하는 포지션에 있습니다.
<MBP^Seony> 컴퓨터 분야도 세부적으로 많이 나뉘거든요
<sfshsfgsg> 아, 저한테는... 음.... 다 같아 보이는 효과가 죄송합니다
<MBP^Seony> 아뇨 죄송할 건 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<sfshsfgsg> 제가 그쪽 세계를 막연하게 동경하는 게 있어서, 리눅스에도 기웃거리는 것 같습니다
<sfshsfgsg> 중1 때 꿈이 프로그래머였거든요 ㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 아 그렇군요...  보통 시스템 관리자도 프로그래밍을 하긴 하는데, 개발자들만큼은 안해요
<MBP^Seony> 저희는 보통 주로 하는 일이 리눅스 서버 관리를 하죠
<sfshsfgsg> 아무튼 재원이실 것 같습니다 당연히
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ 걍 넘치고 넘치는 컴쟁이 중 하나일 뿐입니다...
<sfshsfgsg> 음... 재원은 한쪽 성별만 해당하는군요 방금 사전 찾아보니 ㅋ 실수
<sfshsfgsg> 시스템 관리를 쉽게 맡기겠습니까
<MBP^Seony> 제가 볼 땐 프로그래머가 시스템 관리자보다는 좀 더 어려운 직업인 것 같아요
<MBP^Seony> 시스템 관리도 서버랑 네트워크 전반에 대해서 빠삭해야하지만, 프로그래머는 여러가지 언어를 정말 끊임없이 공부해야하거든요..
<sfshsfgsg> 정신적으로 더 쫓길 것 같네요
<MBP^Seony> 글쵸... 정신 노동이라 스트레스도 많이 받고 그러죠...
<sfshsfgsg> 리눅스가 서버랑 관계있는 것도 막연하게 좋아요, 좀 겉멋으로 좋아하나 싶긴 하지만
<MBP^Seony> 리눅스 사용부터 천천히 시작하시면 서버 관리도 자연스럽게 하시게 될 겁니다.
<sfshsfgsg> 혹시 지금 야근중이신가요?
<MBP^Seony> 아뇨 저는 해외에 살아서, 여기는 지금 아침이에요
<sfshsfgsg> 허, 그렇군요
<sfshsfgsg> 해외 어디쯤인지 여쭤봐도 될까요
<sfshsfgsg> 북미나....
<MBP^Seony> 미국 하와이 입니다.
<sfshsfgsg> 듣기만 해도 좋네요
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<sfshsfgsg> 오늘 정말 고마웠습니다 저는 이만 나가봐야 될 것 같네요
<sfshsfgsg> 좋은 하루 되시길~
<MBP^Seony> 네 또 뵈요
<sfshsfgsg> 앗, 창 끄려다가 irc 룰이 있다는 걸 지금 알았어요 혹시 룰에 어긋난 점이 있었다면 너그러이 용서해 주시길... 다음엔 룰을 잘 숙지해서 오겠습니다 그럼 다음에 또 봬요~
<MBP^Seony> 어긋나신 점 없습니다 ㅎㅎ.  걱정마시고 챗 하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-07-13
<jun_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 존잘로님 안녕하십니까~
<autowiz_> 응응 잘생긴 준이 안녕~
<jun_> 하;;하;;;
<autowiz_> 감자야~
<autowiz_> PotatoGim: 간만에 안녕~ ㅠㅠ 바쁜지 말은 한마디도 안하는구나 너는 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요! ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_>  우리 사랑하는감자
<autowiz_> 부비부비
<autowiz_> 몇일전에봤늩데 또 보고싶네 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 잘 지내고 있어?
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 일에 치이고 있습니다...ㅜ
<koomook> 안녕하세요
<koomook> 리눅스 처음 설치해보는데 애먹고 있습니다
<koomook> boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod not found
<koomook> 이 에러 어떻게 고칠 수 있을까요?
<jun_> 저 메세지를 어디서 어떻게 봤더라;;;
<koomook> grub rescue 에서 뜨고 있습니다 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 설치할때 나는건가요?
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<koomook> 네 설치가 제대로 안된 것 같습니다
<jun_> 싹 밀고 다시 설치 해보심이....
<jun_> 아 그리고 USB로 설치하셨다면
<koomook> 네네
<jun_> USB를 row포멧을 한 후에 다시 설치USB로 만들어서 해보세요
<jun_> 특정 브랜드의 USB는 row포멧을 시키지 않으면 설치 USB를 만들어서 포멧시에 제대로 동작안하는 경우가 종종 있습니다
<koomook> 아하 그렇군요 감사합니다~
<jun_> 컴터 배경화면을 바꿨더니 좋네요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 몇일전에 감자탕 먹었...   우리 잘생긴감자보고싶은데... 언제시간내서 삼계탕 정모한번 하자
<MBP_Seony> 컴퓨터의 배경화면을 볼 여유가 있으시군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 배경화면 보는건 정말 일주일에 한두번 있을까말까한 일 아닌가요
<jun_> 전 배경화면에 파일이나 아이콘을 절대 두지 않거든요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 그리고 터미널을 반투명 하게 쓰기 때문에 자주 보곤 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<MBP_Seony> 저도 그렇긴 한데, 프로그램 수십가지 띄워놓고 쓰다보니 바탕화면을 볼 수가 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 나도 아이콘은 없에보니까 깔끔하고 좋긴하던데 그래도 배경화면 볼일 이 잘 없음
<autowiz_> (창들이 너무 많아서 배경화면 안보임)
<jun_> 저도 더 열심히 공부해야겠네요..바탕화면 볼 시간없을정도로....
<jun_> autowiz_: 형은... 브라우져 지금 뭐가 떠있는지 모를정도로 띄워두시잖아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<MBP_Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 저번에 원격 붙어서 보여주시는데 웹브라우져의 경우 어떤 탭인지 이름이 안보이는....
<jun_> 성격의 차이일까요..?? 전 웹 페이지 5개 이상 안띄우거든요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그래 내성격이 지랄맞아서 그런거지뭐 ㅠㅠ
<MBP_Seony> 웹브라우저 성격론 등장하나요 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> autowiz_: 에이~ 그게 왜 그렇게 되는건가요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 뭐랄까.. 브라우져에 탭 많이 띄워놓으면 전 못찾아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 혹시라도 많이 띄운다면 1번 페이지에 웹브라우져 띄우고 탭 3개? 2번 페이지에 탭 3개? 요런식으로 띄우거든요
<autowiz_> 사실은 바빠서 나중에 볼려고 남겨놓는게 2/3
<jun_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 작업하면서 힐긋힐긋보는게 1/6
<autowiz_> 그냥 정기적으로 띄워놓고 보는게 1/6
<autowiz_> 한번 닫으면 그거 다시찾아서 열려면 시간 오래걸리니까
<jun_> 전 필요한것만 찾으면 바로 닫아버려요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 그러다가 어 좀더 정보가 필요한데? 이러면... 난리나는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 다시 찾는데만 10분 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 지금 CSS를 배우는데... 생각했던것 보다 기능이 많네요...
<jun_> 문제는 많이 안쓸것 같은 기술이 많네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> ls 도 생각했던거보다 옵션이 많을게야 ㅋㅋㅋ
<MBP_Seony> ㅋㅋ
<MBP_Seony> ls가 생각보다 옵션이 엄청나게 많죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 네 man 페이지보면 놀랍니다 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 방금 쳐봤는데
<jun_> 대소문자 구분해서 알파벳 거의 다 있는거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 아~ 구디 놀러가야하는데;;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 구디 와서 와서 형 좋은데도 한번 대리고 가고 그러자
<autowiz_> 형아 참치가 먹고싶으네 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 형~ 여름엔 회 먹는거 아니랬어요~
<jun_> 동원참치 2캔 사서 가께요 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 근데 참치 얼마해요..????
<jun_> 한번도 제돈으로 사먹어본적이 없어서;;
<jun_> autowiz_:  제가 삼계탕은 살께요~ 날짜만 잡아주세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 참치 사줄려고?
<autowiz_> http://itempage3.auction.co.kr/detailview.aspx?itemno=A859893228&keyword=%c2%fc%c4%a1%c4%b5%20%bc%b1%b9%b0%bc%bc%c6%ae
<autowiz_> 이런거??
<jun_> 83900원;;;;;
<jun_> 이정도는... 내년 설에나....
<jun_> 올 추석까진 백수일것 같으니 보류하겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 우리회사 개발자 뽑고 있어요
<jun_> bluedusk: 우왕~ 어느 언어루요?
<bluedusk> 몰라요
<bluedusk> 걍 개발자 뽑는듯
<jun_> 오호 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 따로 공지가 뜬건없네요
<jun_> 여기저기서 포켓몬고에 대해 이야기가 많네요
<razGon_i7> 그거떄문에 난리인데요.
<razGon_i7> 주가도 난리입니다.
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ  저도 게임 해보고 싶습니다 ㅜㅜ
<oming> 하나 만들어 주세요  ㅎㅎ
<jun_> ......
<jun_> 일단 정부에서 지도에 대한 권한이 풀려야.....
<jun_> 권한 풀리면 1년 정도 걸릴것 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<oming> 야매로... 안될까용?
<PotatoGim> autowiz_: ㅎㅎ 삼계탕에 인삼주 좋지요~!
<autowiz_> 술이 먹고싶구나
<jun_> autowiz_: 엥??? 알코올이 땡기시나보네요?
<jun_> 아.. 이 더위에 병원에 갔다왔더니... 죽겄네요
<autowiz_> 병원은 왜? ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_i7> 오늘은 저녁에 장어를 모여서 먹습니다.
<jun_> 같은 반에 있는놈이 위경련이 일어나서 죽을라구 하길래
<jun_> 델꾸서 병원갔다가 걔는 집에 보내고 저는 학원 복귀했습니다
<jun_> 근데 더위 먹은것처럼 맹하네요;;;
<autowiz_> 라즈곤님 좋으시겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 드뎌 포켓몬 고를 설치했습니다. ;)
<pchero_work> 이제 전설의 포켓몬 마스터가 될 수 있습니다. ㅋ
<jun_> 트레이너 체육관 찾아서 방황하시겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 옆집 애기들이 자기 앞마당에 포켓몬있다고 잡아도 되냐고 물어보는걸 쫓아내고서 자기가 잡았다는 이야기도 있던데요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 지금 엄청 기대하고 있습니다. ;)
<pchero_work> 나중에 퇴근하면서 피카츄부터 잡으려구요. ㅋ
<Gooos> 포켓몬고가 뭐길래. 엄청 궁금은 합니다.
<pchero_work> 증강현실 + GPS 이용한 포켓몬 게임이에요. ㅎ
<jun_> 그거 때문에 모르는 사람들이 집에 놀러온다는....ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 알을 구하면 5km를 이동해야한다던데요?
<jun_> 그래야 부화가 된다던데..
<pchero_work> 덕분에 좀 움직이게 될 것 같아요.
<pchero_work> 매일 출퇴근을 하니.. 그정도는 뭐. ㅋ
<Gooos> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 근데 그것도 제약조건이 시속 5~30Km/h 로 움직여야된데요
<pchero_work> 컥.
<sungyo> 음? 국내 서비스 되나요?
<Gooos> 현재는 속초인근만 된다던거같던데요?
<Gooos> 일단 설치부터 해외계정이 필요해서..딱히 된다고 말할 순 없겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 마우스 패드가 책상 위에서 뒹굴뒹굴 굴러다니는게 싫어서, 피시방에서 쓰는... 키보드까지 올라가는 커-다란 마우스패드를 주문했어요.
<sungyo> 4000원 주고 샀는데, 고무 냄새가 심하네요.
<jun_> 최악이네요;;;;
<jun_> 4천원밖에 안해요..?
<jun_> 전 회사 팀장님이 15000원에 샀다고 들었던거 같은데;;
<sungyo> 그런데 고무냄새가 심해요.
<razGon_i7> 좋은거 사셔야 해요
<razGon_i7> 차라리 서류판 같은거 사시면 되는데
<sungyo> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/item/detailview/Item.aspx?goodscode=753765766&pos_shop_cd=SH&pos_class_cd=111111111&pos_class_kind=T&keyword_seqno=10107077255&search_keyword=%b8%b6%bf%ec%bd%ba%c6%d0%b5%e5+%b4%eb%c7%fc
<razGon_i7> 철판 달린 장패드가 나을텐데
<sungyo> 푹신푹신해서 손목 보호까지 겸해서 샀거든요.
<Gooos> 오 뭔가 싸고 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<Gooos> 냄새만 아니면 참 좋을듯한데
<jun_> 생각보다 마우스패드 고무냄새로 짜증나신분들이 많네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 빨아서 세탁기로 탈수좀 했떠니 좀 낫네요.
<sungyo> 저는 민감한 편이에요.
<jun_> 구글에 검색해보니까  뚜렷한 솔루션이 없군요;;;
<sungyo> 햇볕에 널던지..식초로 빨던지....
<sungyo> 오븐(?)에 넣고 120도에서 2시간 정도 굽던지...
<sungyo> 조만간 '삶는다'는 솔루션도 나올듯요..
<sungyo> 찾아보니 있네요. ㅎㅎ 뜨거운 물에 10분간 담궜다가...
<jun_> 모든 방법을 다 동원하시는 건 아니시겠죠?
<jun_> 뜨거운 물에 삶았다가 식초로 헹구고, 냉장고에 소주와 함께 넣어둔 뒤 직사광선에 하루동안 말리는....
<sungyo> 그렇지 않아도 권고사항중 하나가...네....
<jun_> 4천원때문에 생긴 노동....
<sungyo> ㅋㅌㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 혹시 자바 만지시는 분 계신가요...
<jun_> 전 만지는건 아니고 배우고 있습니다;;;
<jun_> 그렇기에 도움이 될 가능성이 현저히 낮습니다;
<sungyo> 어느 경로를 이용하시는지 여쭤도 되나요...
<jun_> 경로요..??? 어디서 배우냐는 말씀이신가요?
<sungyo> 네. 가령...책이나, 학원이나.. 전공 수업이나..
<jun_> 전 국비지원받는걸로 학원 다니고 있어요
<sungyo> 어디선가, '리팩토링의 목적은 코드 재사용이 아니다'라는 문구를 본거 같은데..
<jun_> 강사님이 말씀하시길 리팩토링은 코드를 깔끔하기 위해서 하는거다...라고만 하셨어요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 전 학원이 끝난 관계로... 들어가보겠습니다 ㅎ
<sungyo> .
<HolyKnight_> ㅇㅅㅇ
<sungyo> ??
 * sungyo 마이스테스트를 합니다. "아..아..."
<sungyo> .
<sungyo> 가상인터페이스에 부여된 아이피를 외부에서 잡지를 못하네요.
<sungyo> 가상인터페이스가 라우터랑 신호를 주고 받지 못하면 애시당초 dhcp에서 아이피를 받아오는것도 안될텐데..
<sungyo> 리얼 인터페이에서 컨넥이 제대로 안물리기라도 한건지...
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 로컬에선 핑이가나요?
<autowiz_> 한 머신에 eth0 이 공인IP 이고 eth0.1 도 공인아이피인경우
<autowiz_> vmware bridge 인터페이스처럼 동작하는경우가 아니면 , 라우팅이 eth0 으로만 갈 가능성이 있습니다. 이러면 eth0.1 은 동일 서브넷 에선 통신이 되지만 gw 넘어가지를 못할 수 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 애시당초 eth0.1 을 통해서 패킷이 gw 로 가지를 않을 수 있다는 말이지요 . 디폴트 라우팅 테이블이 eth0 에만 세팅이되고
<autowiz_> 두 인터페이스 모두 세팅이되어서 패킷을 보내도 mac 주소로만 통신을 해버리면 eth0 이 다 받아가버릴거 같은데 자세한건 저도 테스트를 좀더 해보겠습니다.
<sungyo> 가상호스트에서 가상클라이언트로까지는 핑이 넘어가요.
<sungyo> 혹시나 싶어서 서버실좀 올라가봤는데, 라우터 신호들은 다 오고가더라구요.
<sungyo> (3층까지의 그 머나먼 길을....)
<commania> 안녕하세요!
<sungyo> 꾸벅...
<autowiz_> 가상호스트랑 가상클라이언트가 뭔지 정확히 모르겠습니다만 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight_> bb
<HolyKnight_> ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 가상호스트 -> 가상머신을 돌리는 리얼 서버
<sungyo> 가상클라이언트 -> 가상머신 안에서 돌아가는 가상서버'들'
<sungyo> 어이없게도
<sungyo> 가상클라이언트의 인터페이스 두개 중 하나를 끄고...부팅하고..나머지 하나를 다시 켜니...
<sungyo> 되요.ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 그냥 블로그를 운영할거면 차라리 깃헙 이런데서 정적으로 돌리는것도 괜찮을듯요.
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 서니님 잘 지내시지요? ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 네 저야 뭐 맨날 똑같죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 다행이라고 해야 하겠지요? ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 글쵸
<MBP^Seony> 별로 바쁜 일도 없고, 딱히 해야할 일도 없고 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 편하긴 하지만 지루하시겠어요
<MBP^Seony> 게임하니까 지루하진 않아요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 아하하 그렇군요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-07-14
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 사실
<bluedusk> 오늘 발표날인데
<bluedusk> 피티를 한장도 못만들었어요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<lexlove> 안녕하세요. 피터님 오랜만이에요.^^
<ipeter> =)
<ipeter> 잘 계셨나요?
<lexlove> 네 별일없이 지내고 있습니다.^^
<lexlove> 피터님도 잘 지내시지요?
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> 너무 어정쩡하게 쉬고 있는게 문제지요.
<ipeter> 맘편하지가 않아서요.
<ipeter> 나중에 또 접속할께요!
<ipeter> =)
<autowiz_> 준이 안녕
<jun_> 오늘도 안녕하세요~
<bluedusk> 큰일이네
<bluedusk> 존잘로님
<bluedusk> 큰일났어요
<bluedusk> ㅋㅋㅋ 아놔 피티 어케
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz_> 아 순간 파티라고 하시는줄 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 저도 파티인줄 알았어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 제가 그렇게 즉석에서 PT 없이 발표했다가
<autowiz_> 겁내가 버벅 거렸드랬죠
<autowiz_> 급하게 만들어봐야 어짜피 티나긴하는데 아예없는거보다는 나을거 같기도 하지만
<autowiz_> 급하게 만든 PT 티나면 정말 아 아 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<jun_> 언제 발표시길래.... 급하게 만드시나요?
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 오늘 오후요
<bluedusk> 피티 만들수 잇는 시간이 한 20분 남았네요 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 헉;;;;
<lexlove> 발표 잘하셨을까요?
<MBP^Seony> 넷마블 직원 과로사 http://blog.naver.com/byeungho88/220761451663
<jun_> 에구구;;;;; 안좋은 소식이네요;;;
<lexlove> 38세면 젊은 나이인데 안타깝네요.
<jun_> 하... 과로사라니;;;;
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<jun_> css배우는데.. 처음에는 되게 재미없더니.. 애니메이션 효과가 나오니까 재밌네요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_i7> Feren^IRCCloud: 잘살고있지??ㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove, jun_ : 안녕하세요~ 반갑습니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_i7: 넵ㅎㅎ 오늘부터 일요일까지 휴가입니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_i7: 내일 김해공항에서 제주도행 비행기 타고 놀러 갑니다~
<jun_> 우왕~
<razGon_i7> 와우!!
<Feren^IRCCloud> 비가 온다는데 살짝 걱정됩니다ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 와~ 잘다녀오세요.^^
<lexlove> 저는 다음주 수요일부터 일요일까지 휴가에요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 부럽
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오, 저보다 하루 기시네요ㅠㅠ 부럽습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_i7: 형은 8월달에 여행 가지 않으십니까ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 전 올 여름 휴가가 없습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> jun_: 방학이 있나요?
<jun_> 방학도 없죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 언능 공부해서 언능 취직해야죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 네.^^
<jun_> 지금이라도 취직을 하고 싶으나...(자금적인 압박때문에..) 확실히 배워서 연봉좀 높은데로 지원하려고.. 오늘도 눈물젖은 키보드를 두들기고 있습니다..;;;;
<lexlove> 홧팅!!!!!
<lexlove> 저도 화이팅!!! 8월 26일에 시험봐요~
<jun_> 오잉?? 무슨 시험보시나요?
<lexlove> 산업안전기사 시험봐요. 회사에서 따라고 했어요. 누가 하라고 하면 웰케 하기 싫은걸까요? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 되게 하기 싫어요.ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 전 제가 필요해서 따야지 싶어도 하기 싫은데요 뭐 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 기출문제 풀어보는데 이제 3개째에요. 흠;;; 좀더 분발해야해요.
<jun_> 전 아마 3문제 풀었을껄요;;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 감자감자~~
<autowiz_> PotatoGim:  불러서 미안 ㅎㅎ 부를사람이 너뿐이 없어서
<jun_> autowiz_: 형은 휴가 안가십니까?
<autowiz_> 디비테이블에 자료가 seq_no, name , phone , added_date
<autowiz_> 이렇게 있는데 평소에 그냥 seq_no 로 last 찍으면 되는데
<autowiz_> 극단적으로 seq 가 한바뀌 도는경우에는 어떻게 되나해서
<autowiz_> 그냥 added_date 로 하는게 장기적으로 봐서 편할런지 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 테스트해볼께요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 테스트하는데 꽤 오래걸릴텐데 ㅋㅋ 보통 db 들 seq 범위가 겁나길거든
<PotatoGim> 으허허 안녕하세요~!
<PotatoGim> 삼계탕 + 인삼주는 추진되는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 조만간에 추진될것이야 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 위치는 어디가 편할려나?
<autowiz_> 감자네 집앞에서 하고
<autowiz_> 감자네집으로 2차달릴까? ㅋㅋㅋ(농담반 진담반)
<autowiz_> jun_:  휴가는 아직 모르겠네 ㅋㅋ 9월달에 발리 한번 더 갔다올까싶기도 한데 아직 모르겠다
<jun_> 발리가실때 케리어에 저좀 넣어가심이...쿨럭;;;ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 두개에 나눠서 담아도 되나? ㅎ_ㅎ
<PotatoGim> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 저희 동네에 삼계탕 맛난 곳이 없더라구요.
<autowiz_> 옷닭은 광명역근처에
<autowiz_> 괜찮은곳한곳 있는데
<PotatoGim> 오오...
<autowiz_> 아아 이엉어가 돈이 좀 모여야 밥도 사고 그럴텐데 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> autowiz_: 형 sequence 값을 cycle시키니까 초기값으로 변경되어버리네요
<jun_> 시퀀스를 극단적으로 맥스값 10주고 돌렸죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 응당연히 초기값으로 가겠지
<autowiz_> 그래서 시퀀스 값에 자동으로 cycle 이 일어날지 안일어날지를 정하는 옵션이 있구만
<jun_> cycle 없애고 테스트해볼까요?
<jun_> cycle 옵션 없애니까 해당 nextval값을 못가져오는데요
<autowiz_> 응 에러가 나겠지
<autowiz_> 그러면 에러에대한 처리를 하면되는거고
<autowiz_> 그것도 아니면 seq 얼마 이상 올라가면 seq 값이 들어가는 컬럼을 싹 새로 쓰거나 뭐
<autowiz_> 몇몇가지 대처방안은 있어
<jun_> 갑자기 든 생각인데... 버츄얼로 안드로이드 생성해서 포켓몬go를 설치하고
<jun_> GPS값을 직접 입력해주면서 플레이를 할 수 있을까요..?
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 어제 피카츄, 구구, 피존, 피존투, 꼬렛.. 등등 여러마리를 잡아봤네요. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 이거 꽤 잼납니다. ㅋ
<pchero_work> 친구들이랑 지도 보면서 포켓몬 잡으러 돌아다니는데..
<pchero_work> 다른 사람들도 비슷하더군요. ㅎㅎ 딱 봐서 스마트폰 들고 이리저리 비슷한 곳에서 배회한다 싶어서 보면 다들 포켓몬 고.. -_-;;;
<pchero_work> 덕분에 한번도 안가본 곳도 가보고 잼났었네요. ㅋ
<jun_> 한국에서는 안되니..답답합니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 그래서 가상화로 띄워서 해볼까 하는....바보같은 생각도 하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 가상화/GPS 속이기.. 그럼 별로 재미없을 것 같아요..;
<pchero_work> 오늘은 집 근처 호숫가로 가볼 예정입니다.. ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 제 생각에는 평생 한국에선 못해볼꺼 같아서요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 아직 속초가 있습니다. ㅎ
<jun_> 지금 속초행 버스가 매진이래요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 차도 없어서 가질 못하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 준이는 차가 없구나
<autowiz_> 유죄 ...  사형
<autowiz_> 빵야빵야빵야
<autowiz_> feren~
<jun_> ................
<jun_> 차 없으면 유죄가 되는 이 더러운 세상;;; 에잇!
<autowiz_> 준이는 요즘 뭐하고 사남?
<autowiz_> 학원-집 학원-집  ?? ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 네 학원-집 의 무한 루트에서 살아가고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 근데 자금난이 와서... 프로젝트는 하지 말고 취업을 하던가.. 아님 형 회사로 알바갈까 생각하고 있죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 프로젝트라면?
<autowiz_> 빔 프로젝트?
<jun_> .....................................
<autowiz_> 내가 좀 너무했나? ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 아... 택배가 안옵니다.
<lexlove> 아시는 분이 중고 모니터 보내주셨거든요. 내일 오려나..
<jun_> 모니터를 택배로.....
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 받아주는 택배사가 없어서 여러군데 들르셨다고 하더라구요.
<lexlove> 로젠택배에서 받아줬대요
<autowiz_> 제가 가까이 살았으면
<autowiz_> 제가 실어다 드리는건데요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 아이맥도 중고는 받아주지 않겟죠?
<razGon_i7> 27인치?
<jun_> 아직 못받으신거예요?
<razGon_i7> dPq
<razGon_i7> 예.. 아직도요.
<razGon_i7> 이번달 안으로 받을수 있으려나?
<jun_> 음.... 주말에 받으러 가시는게...더 빠르지 않을까 싶네요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz_> *^_^*
<autowiz_> 뒹굴뒹굴
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 오늘 하루도 건강하고 행복한 하루 되시기를
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2016-07-15
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<jun_> 프랑스에서 또 테러가 일어났네요;;;
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 많이 덥네요.
<jun_> 오늘도 굉장히 습하고 더운거 같아요
<jun_> 주말에 비온다는데..
<lexlove> 여기도 내일 비온대요...
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 프랑스는 난리가 났구... 부산쪽은 포켓몬고가 될꺼라고 기대중이고.. 주말에는 비가 온다고 하고... 음... 뭔가 소식들이 뒤죽박죽이네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<razGon_i7> MBP_Seony: 혹시 8월11일경에 렌트카 구하기 힘든가요?
<MBP_Seony> 음... 성수기라 어떻게 될지 모르겠네요
<MBP_Seony> 원하시는 차를 딱 구하긴 어렵겠지만, 렌트카 자체가 아예 없진 않을 거에요
<razGon_i7> 그렇군요.
<razGon_i7> 가자 하와이로 하니깐 없다고 해서. 알라모로 잡으니 예약확정. 가격도 좀더 저렴한거 같구요.
<razGon_i7> 요금표가 복잡햇는데 이래보나 저래보나. 가격은 비슷하네요.ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 싸다는 사실을 강조하기위해서 보험은 쏙 빼고 보여주죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 그렇군요.
<razGon_i7> 보험풀로 붙이니.. 도찐개찐. 몇달러 차이없어요.
<razGon_i7> 그냥 일당 100달러 생각하면되겟더라구요.
<bluedusk> 아 왜케 맥프로가 가지고 싶죠
<bluedusk> 미치겠네.. ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ'
<jun_> 저도 맥이...갖고 싶습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저는 애플이 갖고 싶습니다.
<jun_> 해킨토시를 깔아볼까요..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 뭐 나름 재미있어 해킨토시도
<jun_> 해킨토시 재밌다구요..?? 음.. 시도를 해볼까..?
<Haz3> 하이요~
<jun_> 안녕하세요
<Haz3> 회사에서 http://www.pygame.org/ 이 접속이 안되네. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 게임사이트도 아닌데.. ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 중간에 뭔가 막은게 있나본데요 ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 아.. 회사에서 차단한거에요..
<Haz3> 차단 사유가 궁금해서. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 게임 사이트도 아닌데..
<jun_> 음.. 그냥 중간에 game이라는 단어로 막아버리지 않았을까요..?
<jun_> 왠지 그런 느낌적인 느낌?
<Haz3> 그런거 같은데.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<jun_> 그것만 열어달라고 요청해야죠 뭐 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Haz3> "비업무 트래픽 차단/해제 요청" 이라고 되어 있어서.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 업무 상 들어가려는건데.. ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 전 방화벽 담당하는 사람이 저랑 비슷한 나이또래여서 심심하면 포트오픈에 사이트 오픈 요청했었는데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 아흥.. 일도 하기 싫고..
<jun_> 아.. 사이트 막아둔적은 거의 없었던거 같네요
<Haz3> 아직은 일도 그닥 없고.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 시간 때우려고 파이썬이나 다시 해볼까 해서...
<Haz3> python 2 vs 3
<Haz3> 뭐가 좋을까요.. ㅡ.ㅡa
<Haz3> DarkCircle:  요즘은 3 많이 써요?
<DarkCircle> 많이 쓴다기 보단 으 ... ㅁ ...
<DarkCircle> 많이 쓰기 시작하고 있어요
<Haz3> 흐음..
<Haz3> sublime text도 사고싶고.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 아직도 2로 돌아가는 프렘웍도 있으니 그건 고려하시는게 =ㅅ=a ...
<Haz3> 회사섭은 2.7이네요.
<DarkCircle> 2.7에서 3.x로 옮겨가면서 어마어마하게많은 양의 귀찮은 부분을 뜯어고쳐야 할거예요.
<DarkCircle> 문법상 optional 이었던게 required로 바뀐 부분이 좀 있어서 말이죠 'ㅅ'a ...
<DarkCircle> 뭐 어떻게든 바뀌긴 바뀌겠지 (..)
<Haz3> print 가 제일 귀찮... ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> $70 ... 흐음... 지를까.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 흐음.. 걍 3.5로 해야지.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 기존에 만든게 잘 돌아갈지 모르겠네.. =.=
<chobo> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_i7> 최!강!한!화!
<razGon_i7> 드디어 어둡고 칙칙한 꼴찌라는 터널을 지나.
<jun_> 간만에 야구 볼맛납니다 ^_________________^
<jun_> 자꾸 언론에서 이대호한테 홈런 맞은 투수로 비춰졌는데... 나름 잘던지던데요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_i7> 준님도...
<razGon_i7> 보살님이시ㅣ군요.ㅋ
<jun_> 그러게요;;;;
<razGon_i7> 저도 사리가...
<razGon_i7> 며칠전에 응가로 배출.ㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 전 요즘 그냥 곰팀만 응원준인데
<razGon_i7> 요즘처럼만하면 될거 같아요.
<samahui> 어느덧 8위더군요
<razGon_i7> 헉...
<samahui> 다시 보고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 7위ㅣ!!
<samahui> 7위!!!
<samahui> 점점 올라가는군요
<razGon_i7> 기아 롯데를 잡으면 됩니다.
<samahui> 올스타 브레이크 타임 끝나고 성적이 기대되네요
<razGon_i7> 엘롯기..
<razGon_i7> 셋이서 아래로 사이좋게.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 일단은 가을야구를 봐야.
<razGon_i7> 잘하면 스크까지는 노릴수 있겟더군요.
<razGon_i7> 넥센까지는 힘들거 같고.
<jun_> 넥센까지는 너무 큰 벽인거 같고... 스크까지....ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 엘롯기는 몇년째 아래서 모임하고 있으니... 제껴줘야죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 근데 삼성이 이렇게 확 망할줄은 몰랐어요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 오늘자 최훈 카툰 보셨어요?
<autowiz_> 나는 car tune 밖에 몰라서
<samahui> 삼성은 도박 파문이 크네요
<jun_> 저는 이만 물러나겠습니다~ 즐거운 주말되세요~
<autowiz_> 홀녀님 안녕하세요~~
<HolyKnight_> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Mazit> 우분투 16.04 설치했는데 바탕화면만 뜨고 아무것도 할 수 없어요! 마우스 커서는 잘 움직입니다 왜 그런걸까요??
<pchero_work> Mazit: 설치하신 우분투 버전 풀네임을 알 수 있을까요?
<Mazit> 어떻게 확인할 수 있나요?
<Mazit> 제가 완전 초보라서 설명이 잘 안되네요
<pchero_work> 다운받으신 우분투 파일 이름이요. :)
<Mazit> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Mazit> 여기서 받아서 했어요!
<pchero_work> 음..
<pchero_work> 다운로드 받으신 파일 체크섬을 확인해보면 될 것 같은데..
<Mazit> ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Mazit> 아이고 제가 영 윈도우만 써본지라 설치하고 나서는 잘 켜져서 안심했는데 ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 노트북이신가요? 데스크탑?
<Mazit> 데탑이용
<pchero_work> 혹시, VM웨어 같은건가요??
<Mazit> 아니요 직접사용하고 있어요
<pchero_work> 넵
<pchero_work> 그럼 일단
<pchero_work> Alt + F3 을 누르시면
<pchero_work> 콘솔모드로 들어갈 겁니다.
<Mazit> 헉 전혀 반응이 없어요
<pchero_work> Alt + F2 ~ F8 까지
<pchero_work> 하나씩 눌러보셔요.
<pchero_work> 아무 반응이 없나요?
<Mazit> 마우스 커서 외에는 전혀 반응이 없네요..재설치를 해볼까요..??
<pchero_work> dkwlrdy
<pchero_work> 아직요
<Mazit> 혹시 메인보드가 오래전꺼라서 그럴 수 있나요?
<pchero_work> 그럼
<pchero_work> Alt+Ctrl+T 눌러보셔요
<pchero_work> 아마도, CPU 때문인것 같은데
<pchero_work> 확인을 해야 해서요.
<pchero_work> 터미널 안뜨나요?
<Mazit> 아..워낙 오래된 애들이라..네 반응이 없네요
<pchero_work> 혹시 CPU 모델 아시나요? 혹시 CPU가 32비트이지 않나요..?
<pchero_work> 32비트 컴퓨터에 64비트 배포본을 설치하신것 같으세요.
<Mazit> 윈도우는 64를 잘 사용했는데 이거랑은 다를까요? cpu는 잠시만요
<Mazit> 아..그런가 설치후에는 잘 작동해서 문제없는건가 했는데..32비트로 다시 설치해보고 또 찾아올게요!
<pchero_work> 넵
<pchero_work> 가능하면
<pchero_work> 씨피유 버전을 확인하는게 제일 좋을 것 같습니다. :)
<Mazit> 너무 오래되어서 기억도 안나고 ㅋㅋㅋ 윈7 64를 사용할 수 있었던 거랑은 다른 문제인가봐요!
<Mazit> 그런데 혹시 32비트 배포본은 어떻게 받을 수 있나요? ^^;
<pchero_work> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<pchero_work> Ubuntu 16.04 Desktop (32-bit) › 요거 비트토렌트로 받으시면 됩니다. :)
<Mazit> 오오 고맙습니다
<pchero_work> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?country=DK&version=16.04&architecture=i386
<pchero_work> 아
<pchero_work> 위에 주소로 가시면 바로 받으실 수 있네요. :)
<pchero_work> 헉.
<pchero_work> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?country=kr&version=16.04&architecture=i386
<pchero_work> 이주소로 하셔야 빠르게 받으실 수 있습니다.
<Mazit> 오호 넵 :)
<Mazit> 음..바이오스에서 보니까 64bit라고 나오긴하는데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 헐.;;
<pchero_work> 흠..
<Mazit> 오른쪽위에 네트워크 서비스 사용하지 않기?? 이런 메시지가 깜빡거리다가 바탕화면이 뜨고 마우스커서만 자유롭네요
<Mazit> 눈에 보이는 것만 설명가능 ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 흠..'''
<pchero_work> CD 다시 다운로드 받으시고..
<pchero_work> 재설치 추천드립니다..
<Mazit> 넵 ㅎㅎ 해보고 안되면 또 찾아올게요! 고맙습니다~ :)
<Mazit> 32비트를 사용해도 무관하겠지요?
<autowiz_> 가능하면 64비트를 쓰는걸 추천드리고싶긴합니다만 요즘 메모리도 대부분 크니까.
<autowiz_> 혹시 아직 재설치 전이시면 바탕화면만 뜬상태에서
<autowiz_> ctrl + alt + F3  하시면 검정색화면이 뜨실껍니다.
<bluedusk> 존잘로님 안주무시고 뭐하세요?
<Mazit> 오 떴어요!
<autowiz_> 로그인 하시고 sudo su -
<autowiz_> apt-get update
<autowiz_> apt-get upgrade 한번 해보시길 권해드립니다.
<bluedusk> 아흠
<autowiz_> 로그인 할 id 랑 password 는 있으신가요? (패스워드 입력시 아무런 반응이 없음을 참고하시구요)
<Mazit> 설치할때 패스워드 지정하긴했는데 입력해도 자꾸 로그인하라고 뜨네요
<autowiz_> 계정생성할때
<autowiz_> 이름이랑 계정이랑 두개를 입력했을겁니다.
<pchero_work> 굿!
<Mazit> 허허 일단 기억을..
<Mazit> 화면에 **-desktop login: 이렇게 뜨는데 저 **이 제가 입력한 걸로 기억하고 있거든요
<autowiz_> 저도 아직 햇갈리는데 , 으음 정 안되시면 64비트 이미지 다시 받으셔서 재설치 하시는것도 방법일거같습니다.
<autowiz_> (사실 기존에 받았던걸로 재설치해도 잘 될 수 도 있습니다만 , 확실하게 할려면 설치 이미지도 다시 받으시는게 좋을거같습니다)
<Mazit> 넵 ㅎㅎ 설치하면서 좀 잘 기억해놔야겠네요 답변 고맙습니다
<Mazit> 혹시 설치후에 기본적으로 해야하는 게 있을까요?
<autowiz_> 기본적으로 보통은 ssh 서버를 설치하고 fail2ban 패키지 설치하고 인터넷을 즐기지요
<autowiz_> 안자고 블루더스크님 기다리고 있었습니다요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Mazit> 공부를 좀 해야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 보통 리눅스 처음 설치하면
<autowiz_> 기본적인 명령어공부를 하게되지요
<autowiz_> ls ,cd , cp , rm , mv , find , grep , ps 등등
<autowiz_> 이런저런 옵션들도 써보고 리눅스 및 유닉스라는 OS 에대해서도 공부하고
<autowiz_> 후에는 네트웍이나 프로그래밍 또는 서버프로그램 설치 및 운영 에 대해 공부하는거 같습니다. 저도 그랬었구요
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~
<bluedusk> ...
<bluedusk> 존잘로님은 원래 알고 계셨던거 아니에요?
<bluedusk> 하나를 깨치면 100을 아는
<autowiz_> 사실은 10개를 깨치면 6개를 잊어버리지요
<Mazit> 이름이랑 사용자이름을 같은 걸 입력하면 문제가 되는거였을까요?
<autowiz_> 아니요 상관없을겁니다.
<Mazit> 음 재설치해서 잘 되긴하는데요 궁금한게 있어요 아까 로그인 하고 업데이트 업그레이드 해보라셨는데
<Mazit> 지금 그 로그인 화면에서 로그인을 하려고 해도 별 반응이 없이 다시 묻기만하는데
<Mazit> 왜 그런걸까요?
<autowiz_> 아이디나 패스워드가 틀렸을겁니다 아마도.
<autowiz_> ctrl + alt + t 하셔서
<autowiz_> cat /etc/passwd
<autowiz_> 하시면 아마 제일 아리쪽에 설치할때 만든 사용자 계정이 있을겁ㄴ디다.
<autowiz_> 거기 나오는 아이디랑 패스워드로 로그인 시도 해 보시길 바랍니다.
<samahui> 안자고 뭐하세요?
<autowiz_> 불금이니까 이런날은 불태워야지요 새하얗게
<autowiz_> 사무실에서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Mazit> 웹브라우저는 보통 파폭을 쓰나요? (로그인은 부팅하고 잘 되었는데 왜 그 검은 화면에선 안될까요 ^^;)
<autowiz_> 아이디 엔터 , 패스워드 엔터 , 입니다.
<Mazit> 오오 아무것도 안나온다는게 이거였군요 계정은 사용자 이름이고!
<autowiz_> 패스워드 입력할때 화면에 아무것도 안나온다고 엔터를 한번 더 입력하고 그다음 id 입력하는부분에 패스워드를 입력하시는분등 여러분을 봐왔었지요
<Mazit> 네 저예요 ㅋㅋㅋ 아 다시켜서 문제생기면 아까 알려주신거 해봐야겠네요!
<Mazit> 그런데 ssh 서버 설치하고 fail2ban 패키지를 설치한다고 하셨는데 이게 필수적인 것들인가요? 서버가 필요하진 않은데 말이예요 그냥 가정용 웹서핑 정도라
<Mazit> fail2ban은 뭔가 보안 관련된 것 같은데 반드시 해야하는 그런 건지 ^^;
#ubuntu-ko 2016-07-16
<razGon_i7> 토요일 조용하네요
<autowiz_> 네~ 아무래도 토요일이니까요
<autowiz_> 서울은 비가 촉촉하게 옵니다
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<syah> hi
<MBP^Seony> hi
<syah> 안녕하세요 어떻게 한국이다
<syah>  ?
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 서니님 홀리님
<autowiz_> 오즈님도 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight_> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight_> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight_> 요즘 무척 바빠서
<HolyKnight_> 들여다볼 시간이 없네유
#ubuntu-ko 2016-07-17
<razGon_i7> 평화로운 주일입니다.
<autowiz_> 조용하고 어두컴컴한 주말이네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 홀리찡 안녕하세요~~
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight_> ㅎㅇㅇ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-07-10
<drake_kr> 하이요
<drake_kr> Draco 엘레파츠 접속이 안되네요!
<jason_KR> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> @draco 재부팅하셨죠?
<bridgebot> <draco> 네. 서버가 갑자기 먹통이라
<bridgebot> <draco> 그래도 안되네요
<bridgebot> <draco> 랜섬웨어는 아니겠지....
<drake_kr> 중국 형들이 스크립트를??
<bridgebot> <draco> 마지막 기록으로는 갑자기 서버로드가 900이 넘었는데
<drake_kr> @draco 고생많으셨네요
<soyeomul> 불여우와 천둥새
<soyeomul> 설정란 메뉴바가 안대요
<soyeomul> 설정 몬해서 천둥새는 그냥 지웠어요
<soyeomul> 불여우는 그냥저냥 쓰고 있네요
<soyeomul> 우분투 12.04 입니다
<pchero_work> 12.04.. 오래된 버전 이군요.
<soyeomul> 오
<pchero_work> 천둥새는 어떻게 설치하셨나요?
<soyeomul> 피시히어로님 구벅
<pchero_work> 소여물님 꾸벅. :)
<soyeomul> sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<soyeomul> 모질라 소프트웨어만 그런지..
<soyeomul> 아님 제가 바보거나 ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 그럼 될 것 같은데요. 증상이 정확이 어떤건가요?
<soyeomul> 이거저거 고르는 메뉴바 마우스로 누르면 안나타나요
<soyeomul> 나타나야 뭔가를 선택할건데.. 참 답답하더이다..
<soyeomul> https://askubuntu.com/questions/37799/menu-bar-for-thunderbird
<soyeomul> 자답이거나 아니거나 비슷한 증상을 가진분을 발견했네요
<soyeomul> 일단 대구 볼일 좀 보고 내일이나 테스트해바야겟어요
<soyeomul> 모두들 존 저녁 되세요~~~
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 노래중에
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 나야나~ 나야나~ 하는 노래 있잖아요
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 자꾸 인터넷 나야나가 생각나요
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 저 병인가요?
<pchero_work> 저도 그럽니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 한글
<soyeomul> asdf
<soyeomul> 수고하세요~
<bridgebot> <draco> Ubuntu is now available on the Windows Store http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/07/ubuntu-now-available-windows-store
#ubuntu-ko 2017-07-11
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 여름입니다 완전히..
#ubuntu-ko 2017-07-12
<soyeomul> 참 서울은 비가 이제 그쳤나요..
<soyeomul> 혹시 비 피해는 없는지요
<soyeomul> 울진은 땡볕
<soyeomul> 우어어
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 서니님 꾸벅~
<soyeomul> 하와이는 날씨 어떤가여~
<soyeomul> 하 어제 전.. 여기 농사짓는 분들끼리 잠시 야유회 댕겨와서 넘 피곤하여 대화방 접속 몬했네요
<Work^Seony> 여긴 365일 매일 똑같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아...
<soyeomul> 그래도 휴가 댕겨오고 그래야지요
<soyeomul> 한국은 이제 여름 피서철이라..
<soyeomul> https://github.com/soyeomul/weblog/blob/master/20170711.txt
<soyeomul> 어제 야유회 일기로 남겼어요
<soyeomul> 머 간단한 내용이지만 좋으네요
<soyeomul> 이맥스 짱!
<soyeomul> 크롬북 짱!
<soyeomul> 소여물 짱!
<soyeomul> 우분투 짱!
<soyeomul> 합
<soyeomul> 잠시 나갔다 올께여~
<soyeomul> 서니님 꾸벅;
<soyeomul> 모두들 존 하루요~~~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 다들 점심 식사 하셨는지요
<soyeomul> 매미소리 조으네요
<soyeomul> 리눅스 커널 토론 글타래 보다가 발견한 한국인 성함
<soyeomul> 김재극
<soyeomul> 편지 헤더를 보니 구글에서 일하나보더이다.. 싱기방기
<soyeomul> 므라도 하나를 정말로 잘하면 좋은데서 일하나바요
<soyeomul> 므라도 하나만 잘해도!!!
<soyeomul> 전 소 하나만 보고 걸어갈께요
<soyeomul> 소여물로 세계를 정복하고파요
<soyeomul> 좀 이따 볏짚 주러 가려구요
<soyeomul> 김재극님 과거에 삼성에도 있었네요 하지만 현재 직장은 구글!
<soyeomul> 좀 더 편지 헤더를 보니 자기 개발 콤푸타가 맥북 프로...
<soyeomul> 크롬북도 좋은데.. 아쉽..
<soyeomul> 장호님 어서오세요
<soyeomul> 서니님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 한 분야의 최고 전문가가 되려면
<soyeomul> 어찌하면 되나요
<soyeomul> 재극님 처럼 구글에서 일하려면.. 아님 소 하나로 세계 정복을 하려면..
<soyeomul> 제가 너무 더워서 ..
<soyeomul> 아하
<soyeomul> 저녁에 뵐께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅;
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :slightly_smiling_face:
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 ~ 데굴데굴데굴
<autowiz> 돌고싶은 하루 입니다 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_ws> 그렇고 보니 초복이네요
<samahui_ws> 다들 맛있는 닭요리 먹고 힘들내세요~
<samahui_ws> 폭우가 끝나니 폭염이네요. 더위 먹지않게 조심들하세요
<autowiz> 폭염 다음엔 폭파 가 오나요? 으허허허 으허허
<autowiz> 미쳐가는 오즈 입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 파워라인 1년 가까이 써본 결과, 파워라인 어댑터 자체가 문제가 생기기 때문에 스위치 마냥 몇 년씩 고장없이 쓰기에는 무리가 있어보이네요...
<jangho> 인사해주셔서 감사합니다... 는 나가셨네요 ㅠ
<Seony> 혹시 최근에 치과에서 딥 스케일링 받아보신 분 계신가요?
<samahui_ws> 치주염 생기신건가요?
<samahui_ws> 딥스케일링이면 치주염 치료하는거 아닌가요?
<samahui_ws> 전 받아본적은 없네요
<Seony> 뭐 의사가 저보고 잇몸이 안좋다고 하는데, 제가 볼 땐 멀쩡해서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 보험 받아서 딥스케일링을 하긴 했는데, 보통 얼마 정도 하는지 궁금해서요
<samahui_ws> 그게 치석이 잇몸 속으로 계속 쌓이면서 염증을 유발했을대 하는걸로 알거든요
<samahui_ws> 가격은 미국이랑 우리나라랑 다르겠죠... 보험 적용도 다르니
<Seony> 저는 보험 받아서 15만원 정도 들었어요
<Seony> 보험 없으면 70만원 하더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_ws> 네
<samahui_ws> 보험 없으면 치과는 정말...
<samahui_ws> 한국에서도 보험 안되는 임플란트 같은건 직접 치아보험 따로 드는거 아니면 거이 한개에 2~300은 깨지니... 물론 싼것도 있지만... 임플란트는 잘못하면 턱까지 아파져서... 좋은걸로 잘하는 병원에서 하고 싶어 지더라고요
<Seony> 저는 임플란트 여기서 했는데, 한국돈으로 300만원 안넘었었어요
<Seony> 지금까지 괜찮은 걸 보면 성공적인 거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 임플란트 최근에 한 직원에게 물어보니 여기도 싸졌네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 저할때는 진자 세네개에 1000만원 들었었는데.... 이친구는 하나당 150정도 들었다네요
<samahui_ws> 그것도 저랑 같은 병원에서요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 임플란트 정말 많이 싸지긴 했지요 . 그나마 다행입니다.
<bridgebot> <draco> https://www.pcmag.com/news/354858/china-will-block-all-vpns-by-february-2018
<autowiz> This big.LITTLE octa-core architecture was announced in October 2011, enabling four low-power Cortex-A7 cores to operate with four high-performance Cortex-A15 cores.
<autowiz> Read more at http://www.trustedreviews.com/opinions/octa-core-vs-quad-core-what-s-the-difference#OoEsqgRimQxMR7aM.99
<autowiz> 2015년 기사네요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 대략 .  핸폰용 8코어 cpu 중에 어떤건 4개의 저전력 코어랑 4개의 고성능 코어로 되어있다 이런 기사입니다.
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 위즈님 ㄲ 벅;
<jason_KR> Seony 딥스케일링 값은 모르겠지만, 한국의 경우 보험 적용하면 5만원 미만일 듯.
<Seony> 원래 스케일링은 여기도 싼데, 딥스케일링은 예상 외로 가격이 쎄서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 원래 그런건가 궁금하네요
<jason_KR> 몇년전부터 한국은 보험 적용, 자비 부담없이 매년 1회 스케일링 (무료로) 받을 수 있어요.
<jason_KR> 딥 스케일링 별 것 없는데... ㅎ
<jason_KR> 국가에서 매년 1회 (무료) 스케일링 시작하기 전에도 3~5만원 수준이었고요.
<Seony> 여기 보험은 1년에 2번은 공짜로 해주긴 해요.  사보험이긴 하지만, 한달에 내는 돈이 5만원 정도 밖에 안되서 좋더라구요
<jason_KR> 사보험 보장 범위와 한도'가 궁금하긴 하지만, 사보험 5만원/월이면 한국(국영 건강보험료)보다 무척 싸네요.
<Seony> 치과만요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 치과만 커버되는 보험인데요, 1년에 한 200만원 안에서 보험 혜택을 볼 수 있어요.
<jason_KR> 저 114
<Seony> 200만원이라는 액수에는 스케일링이라던가 엑스레이라던가 하는 서비스는 무료로 포함되어있구요...
<soyeomul> 오 재준님 서니님 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 넹
<soyeomul> gmane 같은 웹 서비스 하면 트래픽이 많이 차나요
<Seony> 웹서버는 대부분의 트래픽이 텍스트니까 그림 파일 많이 안넣으시면 많이 안될 겁니다
<soyeomul> 글쿤요!
<soyeomul> gmane 가 트래픽 공격 받고 한때 맛탱이 가서
<soyeomul> 도메인을 아예 다른 회사에 넘겨버리고 서비스가 지금 안되고 있더라구여
<soyeomul> 울나라에 용기있는분 없을까요
<soyeomul> gmane 서비스 하실 분..
<Seony> 근데 gmane은 자세히 보면, 그냥 메일링 리스트 긁어오는 곳 같던데요
<soyeomul> 이거 참 돈 많은 분중에 오픈소스에 기여하고픈 맘이 크신분 없나요..
<soyeomul> 넹
<soyeomul> 외국엔 메일링 유즈넷 이거 진짜 좋아하더라구요
<Seony> 일하면서 구글링을 하도많이 하다보니, 메일링 리스트에서 본 글인데 gmane에 똑같은 글이 박제되어있더라구요...
<soyeomul> 네 맞아요!!
<soyeomul> gnus 를 맹근 개발자가 gmane 도 같이 만들어 운영중이었는데...
<soyeomul> 지금은 gmane 를 nntp 로만 서비스하고..
<Seony> 그런 이유로 저는 gmane이라는 곳을 그닥 좋게 보지 않았는데, 좋게 보는 분도 계시는 군요...
<soyeomul> 메일링 리스트가 하도 많은곳에 흩어져있다보니 노르웨이 사람 Lars 라는 사람이 이것들을 유즈넷처럼 체계적으로 통일해서 운영하면 사람들에게 도움이 되지 않을까해서 맹근게 gmane 인데.. 처음엔 nntp 로만 하다가 좀 더 있다가 이걸 http 로 접근하게 끔 맹글었던것이 http://gmane.org
<soyeomul> 저거 문닫을때 외국 사람들 다 달려들어서 Lars 한테.. 매달렸어요
<soyeomul> gmane 살려달라고.. 코멘트에 메일에
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요...
<soyeomul> 그래서 gmane 다시 살렸지만.. 운영을 다른 호스팅에 넘겼는데
<soyeomul> 그걸 넘겨받은 사람은 gmane 의 원래 취지를 몰라서..
<soyeomul> 복구하는데 세월아 네월아..
<soyeomul> 저도 Lars 한테 편지 보내서 gmane 살려야 한다고 강하게 얘길했었어요.. 몇달전에요
<soyeomul> 지금은 좀 뭐랄까 흐지부지 되가는 느낌..
<soyeomul> https://github.com/soyeomul/Gnus/blob/MaGnus/ss/linux-kernel%40vger.kernel.org.png
<soyeomul> 조런식으로 nntp 로 접근하면 LKML 리눅스 커널 메일링 리스트도 다 볼 수 있어요
<soyeomul> 저것을 저것을 저것을 웹으로 끄집어 내는게 지금 할일인데.. 아따 돈만고 오픈소스에 관심이 엄청 많으신 분만 만나면..
<soyeomul> 할 수 있어요 아아아아아아
<Seony> 전 이만 자러갑니다
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 옙
<Seony> 나중에 뵐께요
<soyeomul> 서니님 안능히 줌세요~~
<soyeomul> 넵!
<soyeomul> gmane 맹근 노르웨이 사람이 github 에다가 5년전에 소스를 공개했어요..
<soyeomul> https://github.com/larsmagne/weft
<soyeomul> gmane 웹의 html 을 뿌려주는 므시기인데.. 이걸 다 C 로 맹글었더이다..
<soyeomul> 진짜 저 사람 미쳤어요
<soyeomul> 웹을 C 로 짜다니.. 우어어어어어
<soyeomul> 그 므다냐 Lars 지금 이맥스 본진 저장소에 커밋 권한을 획득했더이다..
<soyeomul> 오래된 뉴스지만 다시 생각해도 대단한 남자
<soyeomul> 추가로 이 사람 데비안만 쓰는 남자더이다.. 모든걸 데비안에서 해결..
<soyeomul> 아따..
<soyeomul> 저녁이나 먹으야것네요
<soyeomul> 태희님 어서오세요~
<soyeomul> 저녁 드셨나요~
<soyeomul> 전 방금 먹었어요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :slightly_smiling_face:
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 영빈님 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <youngbin> :)
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-07-13
<bridgebot> <youngbin> File uploaded https://ubuntu-kr.slack.com/files/youngbin/F684Y0ZL4/screenshot_20170713-090717.jpg / https://slack-files.com/T068QEXT4-F684Y0ZL4-3160f4fbb3
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 구글맵스 로컬가이드를 열심히 했더니 구글 어시스턴트 체험 초대가 왔군요
<bridgebot> <draco> 저거 레벨 몇이나 되면 보내주는걸까요
<bridgebot> <draco> 로컬 가이드를 구글 어시스턴트랑 연계하다니...별로 상관없는거 같은데 ㅋ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 저는 현재 6이에요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 그러게요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> 전 5인데...안옴 ㅋ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> File uploaded https://ubuntu-kr.slack.com/files/youngbin/F67H4TJ5P/img_20170713_094137.jpg / https://slack-files.com/T068QEXT4-F67H4TJ5P-4837a67e19 - OpenStack Days Korea 2017 에 와 있습니다
<bridgebot> <draco> 평일이라 가고 싶어도 못 가는...
<soyeomul> 덥네요 다들 더위 잘 견디시는지요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 천둥새를 다시 설치했으나 설정창이 안뜨서 실패 그래서 다시 지웠어요
<soyeomul> 뭐랄까 unity-gkt-module 이 로딩 되지 않았다는 에러 메시지가 뜨더라구요
<soyeomul> 천둥새가 시동될때요
<soyeomul> 전자메일은 그냥 하던대로 Gnus 를 계속 써야될까바요
<drake_kr> 아 더워...
#ubuntu-ko 2017-07-14
<samahui_ws> 진짜 너무 덥네요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 아침부터 땀 흘리니 보람차네요
<soyeomul> 어젠 설사로 탈수가 와서 기립을 못하는 송아지 한마리 링겔 꼽고
<soyeomul> 일단 기립을 할 수 있게 살려뒀어요
<soyeomul> 설사가 회복되어 장 기능도 어서 정상적으로 돌아왔으면 좋겠어요
<soyeomul> 그 송아지 지금.. 일어 났어요.
<soyeomul> 배가 고픈가..
<soyeomul> 다들 아침 식사 하시고 출근 하셨나요!
<soyeomul> 그리고 바쁜 가운데도 꼭 시간내어서 하루나 이틀정도는 바닷가나 계곡으로 산으로 피서 다녀오자구요!
<soyeomul> 오늘도 존 하루요!!!
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 와.... 버스기다리는데 땀 엄ㅁ청나요
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 130도 목욕탕 사우나인줄..
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 친구 주유소에 놀러갔다가 드론 봤어요 여기 시골인데 참 신기하더이다
<soyeomul> 리눅스가 하늘을 날라댕기는 세상
<soyeomul> 참 좋으네요
<soyeomul> 드론으로 소여물 주는 날은 언제 올까 이런생각도 해봤어요
<soyeomul> 앞으로 펼쳐질 콤푸타 세상은 아이들이 우분투로 드론 셋팅하는거.. 크롬북으로 학교 수업하는거..
<soyeomul> 그냥 이런저런 생각이 드네요~
<soyeomul> 그리고 농사 짓는 분들도 드론으로 비료치고 드론으로 모짜리 모내기 심지어 약치는거 까지..
<soyeomul> 농사 짓는 분들 기술지원하는 분들도 리눅스 커널이 탑재된 기계로 뭔가를 만지는 그런 세상..
<soyeomul> 리눅스 세상
<soyeomul> 조으네요~!!!
<soyeomul> 다들 점심 드셨는지요
<soyeomul> 전 이제 점심 먹으로 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<bridgebot> <draco> 어차피 세상은...PC외에는 리눅스가 점령중이죠.
<Kaliman2692> gkdl
<Kaliman2692> 님들 이거 한국어 복사 해서 한건데 이거 우분투 한국어 왜 안되요>
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 입력이 안되신다는 건가요
<bridgebot> <draco> 언어팩이 제대로 설치 안되었거나, 입력기 설정이 안되었거나...
<autowiz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09-Qk21zoMo
<autowiz> 드론으로 참치잡이 영상입니다 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <studioego> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <studioego> hello
<bridgebot> <studioego> 你好
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :slightly_smiling_face:
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 下午好
<autowiz> 영웅님 등장~ 두둥 두둥~~ ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <studioego> ```DAY 2 (8/6) 17 : 10 Supporting for East Asia Languages on Linux Character maps[GNOME gucharmap, KDE kcharselect] Room 102 - 30 mins - EN``` http://coscup.org/2017/#/schedule
<bridgebot> <studioego> 저는 8월 6일 일요일 대만 타이베이의 타이완대학교에서 영어로 제가 오픈소스에 기여한 내용에 대하여 발표할 예정입니다
<bridgebot> <studioego> 혹시 우분투한국사용자모임이 KOSSLab지원을 받고 있나요?
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 네 받고 있습니다.
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 이번에 @drakekr 님 일본에 발표 하러 가시는데 KossLab 지원 받아서 가시는걸로 알고 있습니다.
<bridgebot> <studioego> 흠 COSCUP 참석 관련으로 지원 물어봤는데 심사가 차주 혹은 차차주에 진행된다는군요
<bridgebot> <studioego> (9xD운영진 후원으로 9XD자격으로 가는겁니다)
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<soyeomul> 다들 더워서 조용한가바요
<lexlove> 간만에 들어와서 잘 모르겠는데 이시간쯤은 조용했던거 같기도 하구요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> lexlove: 혹시 제가 페북에 링크해드린 비발디 사계가 좋으셨다면... 이것도 추천해드립니다 ㅎㅎ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjH00fwZMQA 하고 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dM_5cDcqg40
<jason_KR> 고맙습니다. ^^
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 서니님 재준님 안녕하세요~~~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> jason_KR: 요즘 제가 바이올린 협주곡에 완전 빠져버렸네요
<soyeomul> 와 간만에 활기넘치네요
<jason_KR> 고맙습니다...만?
<soyeomul> 바이올린을 연주하시나요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 저는 헤비메탈 빠돌이에요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/091FYL36/20170714_165442.jpg
<ircCloud^Seony> 헤비메탈 말고 딴거 좀 들어보려고 이것저것 찾다가, 바이올린 협주곡에 완전 빠졌어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 비발디 사계가 왜 유명하고 좋은지 이제 깨닫고 있네요
<soyeomul> 아.. 감상을 하신다는거군요.. 직접 연주하는줄 알고 놀랬더랬어요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 피아노는 직접 연주하는데요, 피아노는 지겨워서요...
<soyeomul> 와 피아노 연주..
<ircCloud^Seony> 말 나온 김에 저 영상 한 번만 더 보고 게임 해야겠네요
<soyeomul> 아이고 전 그냥 머 여기 시골 바다에서 낚시하는거 좀 친구들에게 배우고 싶은데요;;
<soyeomul> 음 진짜 음악에 빠지신듯!
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 저는 음악 끼고 삽니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> gnus 개발자 Lars 도 음악 매니아였어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 예전에는 헤비메탈 씨디 500장 모으는게 목표였는데... 반밖에 못모으게 되네요...
<soyeomul> X-Now-Playing: 발라발라
<soyeomul> 500장..
<soyeomul> 전 라젠카 시디 1장이 다였어요 친구한테 선물로 사달라고 졸라서 샀는데.. 그 다음날 분실했어요 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 그라고 다들.. 더위 잘 견디시는지요,,
<soyeomul> 아고 이따 자전거 타고 바닷가 방파제로 피서가야것어요
<soyeomul> 정말 덥네요
<lexlove> ircCloud^Seony, 정말 좋아요... 올려주신 곡도 들어볼게요
<ircCloud^Seony> lexlove: 첫 영상이 아이돌 가수가 연주하는 건데 굉장히 좋아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 둘다 아이돌이네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> "동영상을 올린 사용자가 동영상을 해당 국가에서 볼 수 있도록 설정하지 않았습니다." 라고 뜨네요. 흑;;;;
<soyeomul> 저런...
<ircCloud^Seony> 엥 헐...
<ircCloud^Seony> 국내 방송사들이 유튜브는 한국 IP 전부 차단시키나보네요...
<jason_KR> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/091FYL36/20170714_165442.jpg
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼 이거는요? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjH00fwZMQA&list=PLqBedA_nzgK4mDb5qHDfiC_f1sLc6g3bt
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 똑같은 거구나
<jason_KR> 안됨
<lexlove> 헨리 짱....ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저도 요새 바이올린 소리가 왜이렇게 좋은지 심지어 배워보고 싶은 생각이 들정도에요.
<soyeomul> 다시보니.. 저거 폰에서 스샷으로 남긴건가요.. 그렇다면 여기 대화방에 폰으로도 접속가능한가봐요..
<autowiz> 내도 꽤나 배고픔 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 아이고 죄송 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> 오즈님 올만에용.^^
<soyeomul> 저도 배고프네요 ㅠ
<soyeomul> 위즈님꾸벅;
<autowiz> 렉스님 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 소여물님 서니님 재순님 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ^^;
<autowiz> 얼마전에 여친님이 드론으로 참치잡는사람들 있다고 해서
<soyeomul> 전 저녁 먹으러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 드론
<autowiz> 너무 힘이 쎄서 딸려가지 않을까 하면서 봤는데
<lexlove> 앗 재순님께 인사 안드렸네요. ㅎㅎ 재순님 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 보니까 낚시줄가지고 모니터링 만 하다가 참치가 물면
<ircCloud^Seony> lexlove, jason_KR: http://tv.naver.com/v/259044
<jason_KR> 오즈님, 나 오늘 그 비됴 봤어요. 드론으로 참치잡기.
<ircCloud^Seony> 요거는 네이버니까 보이실 거에요
<autowiz> 드론이랑 낚시줄은 떨어진다고 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아...
<soyeomul> 참치가 힘이 세긴 세네요
<jason_KR> 제 인사가 늦었어요. lex love  ^^
<autowiz> 그다음은 사람이 해변에 서서 200m 정도 릴을 감아서~ ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 편하게 참치 잡더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> lexlove: 그리고 이건 헨리꺼 http://tv.naver.com/v/475364
<jason_KR> auto wiz: 드론으로 참치잡기  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09-Qk21zoMo
<soyeomul> 드론 참치 낚시.. 참 좋은 이야기
<lexlove> ircCloud^Seony, 고마워요 들어보고 있는 중이에요. 사계는 제가 오래전부터 좋아하던 곡이에요.
<soyeomul> 와.. 참치가 대따 크네요
<soyeomul> 드론 활용 범위가 참 다양다양하네요
<soyeomul> 조으네요~~~
<lexlove> 차르다시 좋네요.ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그쵸 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 네.^^
<lexlove> 저는 먼저 퇴근합니다.^^
<soyeomul> 바닷가 방파제 다녀오는중에 먹구름에 천둥에.. 소낙비 내리려나바요 울진
<drake_kr> 미디어다음 웹툰 인천상륙작전 정말 재미있네요
<drake_kr> 댓글이.......
#ubuntu-ko 2017-07-15
<soyeomul> 조용한줄 알았는데 제가 접속이 끊기였어요
<soyeomul> 다들 점심 드셨나요
<soyeomul> 비가 오다 그쳤어요 울진
<soyeomul> 다시 맴맴맴~
<soyeomul> 저녁 드셨는지요
<soyeomul> 어제보다는 그래도 좀 시원합니다;
<soyeomul> 비가 와서 그런가바요
<soyeomul> 소 키우는 제가 얘기할 논제는 아니지만 궁금하네요
<soyeomul> 프로그래머의 종착역은 어느 언어인가요..
<soyeomul> 채워도 채워지지 않는 것을 채워주는 언어는 무엇인지 궁금하네요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 아마… 영어가 아닌가 싶네요
<soyeomul> 좋은 아침입니다
<soyeomul> 아침 소여물 주고 왔어요~
<soyeomul> 밥묵고 오늘은 바깥 볼일보러 나가요
<soyeomul> 갑자기 지금 비가 쏟아집니다
<soyeomul> 링겔 꼽은 송아지 두번 꼽았는데 이제 가보면 기립해 있어요
<soyeomul> 전까진 누워있었는데 많이 좋아졌어요
<soyeomul> 고맙습니다 감사합니다
#ubuntu-ko 2017-07-16
<soyeomul> 다들 저녁 드셨나요~
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 삼겹살 먹었어요. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> fmowl 님 반갑습니다~
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 예 안녕하세요.
<soyeomul> 넹~
<soyeomul> 글을 쓰는 작가에게 org-mode 가 필요하온데.. 이러한 문서 작업에 더 유용한 콤푸타 언어에는 어떤것들이 있나요
<soyeomul> 1. Ruby
<soyeomul> 2. Python
<soyeomul> 3. Common lisp
<soyeomul> 4. 영어
<soyeomul> 아님 닥치고 org 모드를 계속 공부해볼까바요
<bridgebot> <fmowl> lisp 쓸 줄 아셔요?
<soyeomul> 아뇨 셋다 모릅니다.
<soyeomul> 문서 작업할때 뭐가 더 나을까요 언어 하나만 추천좀 부탁드립니다
<bridgebot> <fmowl> lisp 어렵다고 들어서요. 아그리고 저는 아는 언어로 쓰는 것이 더 좋다고 생각 됩니다. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아는 언어가 없어서 그냥 이것저것 보고 있어요
<soyeomul> 뭐가 좋을지..
<soyeomul> http://orgmode.org/img/screenshots/bernt5.jpg <-- org 모드로 표현한 그림 도표
<soyeomul> 저걸 잘 활용해서 대숲농장에 있는 소들의 개체 현황 및 위치표를 그려보는게 꿈입니다.
<soyeomul> 2432 깐돌이는 어디에
<soyeomul> 1294 깐돌이는 어디에 그 어미소는 어디에 등등
<soyeomul> 그림으로 표현하는게 소원입니다
<soyeomul> org 모드로 그리 하고픈데..
<soyeomul> 공부중에 문득 든 생각이.. ruby 나 python 등 아무거나 하나라도 더 알아두면 도움이 되지 않을까라는 생각이 들었어요
<bridgebot> <fmowl> python을 많이 추천을 해서 python도 나쁘지 않을 까 생각 중입니다. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 파이썬 어떤가요 써보셨으면 느낌 같은거라도 좀 이야기 해줄 수 있는지요
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 자유로웠습니다. 제가 본 언어 중에서는 가장 자유로운 문법을 가진 언어였습니다.
<soyeomul> 자유롭다가 친숙하다라고 들리네요
<soyeomul> 그렇게 이해해도 되나요
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 그렇긴하죠. 어떤분은 일상생활에서 쓰는 언어와 다를게 없다고 찬사를 보내는 분도 계셔서
<soyeomul> 아 방금.. 이맥스에서 M-x python 하고 엔터를 두번치니깐 파이썬 쉘이 나와서
<soyeomul> 얼떨결에 1+1 하고 엔터치니
<soyeomul> 2라는 답을 주네요
<soyeomul> 싱기방기
<soyeomul> Python 2.7.3 (default, Oct 26 2016, 21:04:23)
<soyeomul> [GCC 4.6.3] on linux2
<soyeomul> Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.
<soyeomul> >>> 1+1
<soyeomul> 하니깐
<soyeomul> 2
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 한번 생활코딩에 들어가셔서 튜토리얼을 확인 해보세요.
<soyeomul> 생활코딩은 어디인가요
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 코딩을 알려주는 인터넷 사이트인데
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 동영상이나 글로 알려줍니다.
<soyeomul> fmowl님 감사합니다.
<soyeomul2> 합
<soyeomul> 제가 사라졌다가 다시 들어왔어요
<soyeomul2> 엇
<soyeomul> 모지
<soyeomul> 1
<soyeomul> 아 이제 되었어요
<soyeomul> fm님 나가셨나바요
<soyeomul> 그럼 저도 자러 가봅니다
<soyeomul> 좋은 밤 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅;
#ubuntu-ko 2018-07-09
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> 안녕하세유
<autowiz> 비가 아주 살짝 오는 월요일 아침 입니다~ ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅎ 글게유
<bridgebot1> <pzesseto> 좋은 하루요 ^^
<bridgebot1> <praisedguy> 좋은 월요일입니다 :)
<bridgebot1> <draco> 굿모닝
<autowiz_> 드라코님 안녕하세요~~
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 비오네여 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 오늘 우분투 18.04 깝니다 크롬북에다가요
<soyeomul> 지금 열나게 개발자 모드 진입중입니다
<soyeomul> 개발자모드 전환에 대략 10분정도 기다려야하네요 커피한잔 마시며 기다리고잇어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 써니님 꾸벅
<soyeomul`> 폰이 불편해서 이맥스 irc 로 재접했네요
<soyeomul`> 다들 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 소여물님 거기는 비피해는 없으신가요?
<soyeomul`> 앗 옼토위즈님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul`> 넵
<soyeomul`> 울진에는 비가 많이 안왔어요 다른 충청지역만큼은 아니에요
<soyeomul`> 충청지역은 뉴스로 봤는데... 엄청나더이다..
<soyeomul`> 다들 수해복구 잘 되어야는데.. 마음이 이번 올라오는 마리아 태풍도 좀 염려되네요
<soyeomul`> 중국으로 간다지만 위력이 더 쎄다는 소식이 있어서요..
<soyeomul`> 아 개발자 모드 준비 83% 끝냈어요.. 이제 17% 시간은 2분 39초 남았어요
<soyeomul`> 지금 irc 접속한 이 크롬북은 코드네임이 "Alex" 새롭게 우분투 18.04 깔릴 크롬북은 코드네임이 "Birch(박달나무)" 랍니다~
<soyeomul`> 박달나무 크롬북은 화질도 훨씬 선명해서 우분투 18.04를 좀 더 쾌적한 환경에서 만질 수 있을거라 기대하고 있어요
<autowiz_> 늘 열심히 시군요 소여물님 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul`> ㅎㅎ;;
<soyeomul`> 그냥 새 우분투가 우째 변했는지 궁금했었네요;;
<autowiz_> 급하게 usb 부팅 할 일 있어서 아주 예전에 쓰던 USB 로 live 부팅을 했더니 9.04 ㅎㅎ 벌써 10년이 다되어 가네요 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul`> 와 9.04 부터 시작하셨네요...
<soyeomul`> 전 최초 깔았던 우분투가 10.04 였나 그럴거에요
<soyeomul`> 제대로 쓴건 12.04
<autowiz_> 개인적으로 화려하고 그런것도 좋은데
<autowiz_> 정말 심플하고 빨랐으면 하는 바램도 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul`> 아함;;;
<soyeomul`> wayland 가 언제쯤이면 대세가 될런지요...
<soyeomul`> wayland...
<soyeomul`> 이 와중에 개발자모드 진입했어요
<soyeomul`> 이제 우분투 깔러갑니다~
<soyeomul`> 합!
<soyeomul`> ...installing bionic-arm64 ....
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul`> 요렇게 설치 걸어두고 전 소여물 주러 갑니다,,,,
<soyeomul`> 앗 어진님 꾸벅
<soyeomul`> 저 잠시 소여물 주고 올께요~
<soyeomul`> 다들 좋은 시간 되세요~
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 넵
<soyeomul> 그놈 터미널이 안뜹니다
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 그냥 안열리는건가요
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 아니면 작동을 안하는건가...
<soyeomul> 우분투 18.04 설치는 했거등요
<soyeomul> 그놈 터미널을 클릭하면 뺑글뺑글 돌다가 아무것도 안뜹니다
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 재부팅 해보셨나요?
<soyeomul> 예...
<soyeomul> 우분투 셧다운하고 다시 시작하고 3번정도 한거 같아요
<soyeomul> 소프트웨어센타에서 xterm 이라도 설치하려했으나 소프트웨어센타에 설치 목록들이 하나도 안뜹니다
<soyeomul> 터미널이 열려야 뭘해도 할텐데.. 답답하네요
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 흠 뭔가 잘못설치 되었을 수도 있겠네요
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 소프트웨어 센터와 터미널이 안되는건 연관이 있는것같고..
<soyeomul> gui 에서 콘솔로 전환가능한가요... 그럼 터미널 로그인해서 뭔가를 할 수 있을거 같은데..
<soyeomul> 아님 지우고 다시 설치해볼까요
<bridgebot1> <kimej> http://ddart.net/xe/board/5094
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 이 글이 도움을 줄 수 있을듯 합니다만
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 이래도 해결이 안될것 같습니다 그럴 경우엔 재설치가 답일것 같은...
<soyeomul> 움... 파일메니저에서 홈디렉토리 밖에 못보네요
<soyeomul> 이거 18.04 가 원래 그런가요
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 그 뭐지
<bridgebot1> <kimej> +아이콘 누르시면
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 내컴퓨터 보일거에요
<soyeomul> 아 찾았어요
<soyeomul> 확인하니 /etc/group 에서 제 아이디가 sudo 그룹에 있는걸 봤어요
<soyeomul> 그럼 권한 문제가 아니고 어진님 조언대로 뭔가 잘못 설치된거 같다는 생각이 드네요
<soyeomul> 지우고 재설치가...
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 그게 답일듯 해보입니다
<soyeomul> 예...
<soyeomul> 윗글 콘솔모드 진입은 제 상황이랑 안맞는거 같았어요
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 음 그런가요
<soyeomul> 크롬북에서 chroot 로 우분투 마운트해서 시작하는거라서..
<soyeomul> grup 자체가 없어서요
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 음 잘 모르겠네요
<soyeomul> 크롬북의 /mnt/stateful_머시기 를 마운트 하더라구요
<soyeomul> 그곳 안에다가 우분투를 설치해놓고 크롬북에서 쉘 열어서 sudo start우분투 머 이런식으러 시작하면 start우분투 스크립트가 마운트하고 어찌고 저찌고 해서 우분투가 뜨더라구요
<bridgebot1> <kimej> chroot를 검색해보니 루트 디렉토리를 바꾸는 명령어라고...
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 아
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 크롬 os에서 우분투를 구동시키는(?)모양으로 쓰시나보네요
<soyeomul> 넵
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 그때문에 안되는거일수도 있을듯 하네요
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 크롬북에서 우분투 부팅 USB로 부팅은 불가능하나요
<soyeomul> 부팅 usb 를 crouton 으로 만들면 되지싶은데...
<soyeomul> 제가 /mnt/stateful_머시기 에 깐것도 crouton 방식이었어요
<soyeomul> 한참 deb 파일 받다가 사실 뭐가 하나 삑사리 난게 있었는데
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 18.04를 정식지원 하나요?
<soyeomul> 무시하고 강제로 설치 했어요
<soyeomul> 아 정식은 아니더라구요
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 음 그때문일 수도 있을것 같은데
<soyeomul> bionic 은 unsupported 라는 태그가... 붙어 있었어요
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 다른 분들이 하신 리뷰같은거 찾아보시고 해보시면 좋을듯 해보이네요
<soyeomul> 파여폭스는 뜹니다 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 아
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 그 설정에 apt서버 설정이라던가
<bridgebot1> <kimej> apt 관련된것들 보시고 안되면 그쪽문제일 수도 있겠네요
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 삑사리난게 apt패키지였다거나 그럴수도 있을것 같습니다
<soyeomul> 찾아보니 성공기는 bionic CLI 모드 뿐이네요 픽셀북에서요
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 음 그러면 그쪽으로 하시는게 나을듯 하네요
<soyeomul> 음.. 그리고 apt 설정은 잘 모릅니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 서버설정도 몰라유
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 아 그건 그리 중요한게 아니라 상관 없을것 같습니다
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 그냥 어떤게 문제인지 찾아볼때 저렇게 찾아보면 될것같다고 한것뿐이라
<soyeomul> 예 일단 재설치 해볼께요
<soyeomul> 감사합니다!
<bridgebot1> <kimej> spq
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 넵
#ubuntu-ko 2018-07-10
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot1> <praisedguy> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot1> <tamigo> 안녕하세요?
<soyeomul> 합
<soyeomul> 드뎌 18.04 성공해써요
<autowiz_> 축하드립니다~ ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 그놈 터미널도 뜨구요 한글 입력도 됩니다 ibus 세팅 실패하여서 나비 설치해서 한글 입력하고있구요
<soyeomul> 옥토위즈님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> Unsupported 태그가 붙은 판이라서 18.04 성공기가 구글링해도 안보여서 정말 빡세서 눈물질끔 날뻔했어요 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 어제 어진님 잠시 조언주신게 도움 되었어요
<soyeomul> 어진님 감사요!!!
<soyeomul> 박달나무크롬북이 화질 정말 좋아요 진짜진짜 눈이 편합니다
<soyeomul> 토발즈행님도 리눅스 노트북 고를때 화질이 좋아야한다던데 왜 그런말 했는지 제가 직접 눈으로 보니깐 공감이 가더라구요
<autowiz_> 네 모니터에는 돈 너무 아끼면 안됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ;;
<soyeomul> 자랑자랑 하고나니 이제 스슬 배가 고파서 이만 갑니다
<soyeomul> 다들 존하루되세요~~~
<bridgebot1> <draco> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 제 생각에 컴터 살 때  초보는 CPU와 GPU에 신경쓰고 중수는 램, 메인보드, 파워에 신경쓰며 고수는 모니터, 키보드, 마우스에 투자합니다.
<autowiz_> 완전 와닫습니다 ~ ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <draco> +의자
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 다시 나갑니다 박달나무 크롬북에 이맥스 깔러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 박달나무 크롬북에다가 이맥스 깔았어요 최신 안정판 26.1 입니다
<soyeomul> 참 이맥스 공식 홈페이지에선 이 26.1 이 최신 안정판이지만, 우분투나 데비안에선 아직 공식 패키지가 없다고 하네요
<soyeomul> 누군가가 개인적 패키지를 만들어두셔서 그분의 도움으로 이맥스 26.1 을 설치했습니다
<soyeomul> 박달나무 크롬북이 화질이 좋아서 이맥스에서 한글을 쓰내려가는것도 기분이 좋으네요
<soyeomul> 와 정말 끝내줍니다
<soyeomul> 한영 전환키를 나비와 겹쳐서 이맥스의 한영전환키를 변경했어요
<soyeomul> 나비는 "쉬프트+스페이스" 이맥스 한영전환은 "컨트롤+\" 이어요
<soyeomul> 아직 Gnus 설정은 하지 못했네요, 일단 한글 환경부터 설정했어요
<soyeomul> 요까지 하고 나머진 내일 작업해야겄어요
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2018-07-11
<bridgebot1> <praisedguy> 좋은 하루다에요
<bridgebot1> <pzesseto> 좋은 하루요 ^^
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 재접했습니다
<soyeomul> 글자 크기를 조정했네요;
<soyeomul> 박달나무 크롬북이 14인치라서 해상도가 끝내줍니다 반면 글씨가 작게 나와서 이맥스에서의 기본 글자 크기를 사알짝 조정했어요
<soyeomul> 오늘부터 박달나무 크롬북에서 소여물 작업일지를 기록하기 시작했네요
<soyeomul> 어제까진 Alex 크롬북에서 작업을 했었구요;
<soyeomul> 알렉스는 12인치인데 화면이 대게 구립니다
<soyeomul> 방금까지 소자료 작업일지 오늘꺼 완료했구요 영국 크로아티아 축구 할때까지 잉여잉여할거 같아요
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤 되시어요 먼저 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2018-07-12
<bridgebot1> <draco> 굿모닝
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 우분투 한국 커뮤니티와 캐글 코리아, 케라스코리아에서 개최하는 세미나에서 발표를 맡아주실 연사분을 모집합니다. 11월 10일에 딥러닝을 주제로 대전 충남대에서 진행을 할 세미나입니다. 총 네 분의 연사분을 모집하고 있으며, 발표 시간은 40분 안팎에서 자유롭게 조절해 드리려고 합니다. 또한 딥러닝입문자 혹은
<bridgebot1> 접해보지 못해보신 분들을 대상으로 진행하려 합니다. 발표를 원하시는 분들은 이점 유의해 주시기 바랍니다. 발표를 원하시는 분은 페이지 메신저로 연락 해 주시기 바랍니다. 많은 참여와 관심 부탁드립니다. 감사합니다.
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 우분투 한국 커뮤니티와 캐글 코리아, 케라스코리아에서 개최하는 세미나에서 발표를 맡아주실 연사분을 모집합니다.  11월 10일에 딥러닝을 주제로 충남대에서 진행을 할 세미나입니다. 총 네 분의 연사분을 모집하고 있으며, 발표 시간은 40분 안팎에서 자유롭게 조절해 드리려고 합니다. 또한 딥러닝입문자 혹은
<bridgebot1> 접해보지 못해보신 분들을 대상으로 진행하려 합니다. 발표를 원하시는 분들은 이점 유의해 주시기 바랍니다.  발표를 원하시는 분은 DM 해 주시기 바랍니다. IRC 유저분들은 kimuj5090@gmail.com으로 연락 주시기 바랍니다.  많은 참여와 관심 부탁드립니다. 감사합니다.
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 무쟈게 덥네요
<soyeomul> 송아지 한마리 태어난지 8일 지났는데 뒷다리 왼쪽 절어서 내일 오전에 수의사 선생님 좀 왕진해달라고 전화로 요청해뒀어요 무쟈게 더우니깐 일이고 뭐고 시원한 계곡이나 바람 부는 서늘한곳에 가서 더위를 좀 피하고 싶네요
<soyeomul> 결국 자동차로 피서했습니다 작업차량인 포터에 에어콘 틀어두고서 이곳에서 인터넷 연결해서 크롬북으로 대화방에 계속 접속하고 있어요
<soyeomul> 안드로이드 스마트폰에다가 모바일 핫스팟 켜서 크롬북을 인터넷에 연결시켰어요
<soyeomul> 포터 내부는 에어콘 바람으로 시원해졌습니다... 어우 시원하다,,,
<soyeomul> 자동차 내부라서 할게 없네요 우어어
<soyeomul> 이따 오후 5시경엔 암소 한마리 수정하러 인공수정사 선생님 저희 우사에 방문하십니다
<soyeomul> 그때까지는 잉여잉여
<soyeomul> 시원한 맥주나 한캔 할까바요~
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 크롬북의 터치패드... 우분투 18.04 에서도 잘 작동하네여
<soyeomul> 정말 우분투 18.04 맘에 듭니다
<soyeomul> 한글 폰트 구글 노토도 머찌구엽!
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 방금 신기술을 발견했어요
<soyeomul> 박달나무 크롬북에 깔린 우분투 18.04 화면 터치도 됩니다 안드로이드 스마트폰처럼요
<soyeomul> 터치패드 쓸 필요없이 화면에 손대면 커서가 움직이고 클릭도 됩니다
<soyeomul> 이거 대체 무슨 조화인가 싶네요
<soyeomul> 갑니다
<soyeomul> 남동생이 구미에서 왔네요
<soyeomul> 잠시 들어갑니다 존 하루 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2018-07-13
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 화면 터치되는 노트북 한번도 안써봤는데...ㅎㅎ 크롬북이나 하나 살까...
<autowiz_> 요즘은 얼마 정도 하나요?
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 덥네요 으아
<soyeomul> 더워서 나갑니다 존 하루되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> Hi~
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :)
<soyeomul> 오 회장님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 지금 제 한글이 보이나요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 네 잘 보입니다
<soyeomul> 크롬OS 위에 떠있는 이맥스입니다
<soyeomul> 와 성공입니다 감사합니다
<soyeomul> crouton 타겟에다 wixi 를 깔았어요
<soyeomul> 쪼매 신기하고도 놀랍고 무섭네요 크롬OS
<soyeomul> 참 이 이맥스는 우분투에 깔려있는 이맥스입니다
<soyeomul> 크롬OS 
<soyeomul> 한영전환도 되구요 와 시끕나네요
<soyeomul> 아 글고 전 이맥스에서 irc 대화방에 접속했어요;
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/stuff/blob/858bbc947377e1a894fdcecaa660f8c3f815a520/bionic-birch/Screenshot%202018-07-13%20at%203.56.04%20PM.png
<soyeomul> 하... 이렇게 하니깐 크롬os
<soyeomul> 위에서 크롬 브라우저와 우분투 이맥스 간에 탭으로 전환하면서 작업이 가능하네요
<soyeomul> 정말... 싱기방기하네요
<soyeomul> 아직 wixi 타겟은 적응하기 빡세네요
<soyeomul> 그냥 익숙한 우분투 그놈쉘로 돌아왔습니다;
<soyeomul> 아 근데 이맥스에서 나비를 끄고 그냥 이맥스 입력기 쓰는것을 하려니 지난 이맥스 23.3 에서는 되더니 이맥스 26.1에선 같은 설정으로 하니까 안되더라구요
<soyeomul> 그래서 이게 한영전환 할때 컨트롤+\ 대신 한번씩 실수로 쉬프트+스페이스 누를때도 있고
<soyeomul> 한영전환할때마다 의식을 하면서 해야되는 수고로움이 있어요
<soyeomul> 회장님 어서오세요~
<soyeomul> http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/help-gnu-emacs/2018-07/msg00116.html
<soyeomul> 올렸습니다 문제점을 적어서 이맥스 핼프 메일링에다 올렸는데 혹시 보시고 이맥스 26.1 에서 XIM 입력기를 이맥스에서 안쓰게끔 하는 방법을 아시는 분 좀 도와주십시오
<soyeomul> 이맥스 23.3 에선 저 위키에 적힌 방법이 먹혔었거등요
<soyeomul> 26.1 로 올린 후에는 저 위키에 소개된 방법대로 안되더라구요
<soyeomul> 한영 변환키를 나비와 이맥스내장 입력기를 서로 다르게끔 설정을 해놔서 지금은 의식해서 입력하면 괜찮은데 가끔씩 이맥스에서 나비의 변환키인 "쉬프트+스페이스"를 누르는 경우도 있어서 그땐 잠시 손가락에 어지러움이 찾아옵니다
<soyeomul> 어 어디서 꼬인걸까하고 위에 상단에 나비창도 보고 이맥스 창도 보고해서 아 내가 이걸 잘못했구나 하고 깨닫기까진 5초의 시간이 걸리더라구요
<soyeomul> 그래서 이맥스 23.3 에서처럼 아싸리 ~/.Xresources 같은 파일에다가 이맥스만큼은 이맥스 내장입력기를 씁니다 라고 선언하고 싶었어요
<soyeomul> 저 메일링에 보낸 문의 메일 내용이었어요
<soyeomul> 와 제가 적어놓고도 복잡하네여
<soyeomul> 혼돈
<soyeomul> 좀 전에도 이맥스에서 한영전환할때 "컨트롤+\" 대신에 "쉬프트+스페이스"를 두번이나 실수 했었네요
<soyeomul> 아함 소여물 줄 시간이 다가와서 이만 가볼께요
<soyeomul> 다들 존 저녁 되세여~
<soyeomul> 감사합니다
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 터미널용 슬랙 클라이언트가 나왔네요 https://github.com/erroneousboat/slack-term
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~ 아까 이맥스 헬프 메일링에 문의글 올리니 답글 하나 달렸어요 엘리 젤라스키!
<soyeomul> 라는 분의 답글이 report-emacs-bug 에 버그 보고서를 보내보세요 라고 해서 이맥스에다 ssmtp 깔고 이맥스 로컬에서 외부로 메일이 날라가나 안가나 테스트 해본후 (테스트성공) 그리고 다시 문제점을 정리하여서 Alt+x report-emacs-bug 엔터를 눌러서 보고서를 작성하고서 ctrl-c ctrl-c 해서 메일을 날릴래? 라는 물음이 또 나와서 yes 라고 했더니 보고서가 날
<soyeomul> 목적지는 http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-gnu-emacs/2018-07/threads.html 같은데... 보낸 보고서가 아직 없습니다. 제 보고서가 스팸으로 처리된걸까요... 이게 무슨 조화인지 몰라서 계속 설레발치면서 새로고침만 하고 있네요;;;
<soyeomul> 글타래 보면 영어 이외의 글자가 들어가도 다 게시되는거 같은데... 어마무시한 뭔가가 있나싶어서 슬쩍 두렵네요
<soyeomul> 자러가야것어요
<soyeomul> 존 밤 되세여~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<hkeylocal> 안녕하세요:)
<hkeylocal> exit
#ubuntu-ko 2018-07-14
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 어제 보냈던 ~/.Xresources 관련 버그 보고서는 저의 잘못된 설정으로 인한 오류였씁니다.
<soyeomul> 이맥스 26.1 과도 ~/.Xresources 는 잘 작동합니다. 현재 나비의 한영전환도 "쉬프트+스페이스" 이맥스의 한영전환도 "쉬프트+스페이스"입니다. 둘간에 충돌없이 잘 쓰고있습니다.
<soyeomul> 저의 버그 보고서를 무시해달라는 답신을 다시 버그 메일링에다 보냈네요;;; 아따... 덥네여
<soyeomul> 새크롬북에 새우분투가 어느정도 안정화되어서 실업무활용게시판에다 소회를 하나 적어보았어요
<soyeomul> 한글 정말 아름답네요
<soyeomul> 우분투위의 한글 구글 노토 정말 이쁘네요
<soyeomul> 와 스스로 감동먹고있는중...
<soyeomul> 이것도 스샷 한장 남길께요~ 셔터 구동중...^^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 엇 서니님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 주러 갑니다
<soyeomul> 존 하루 되세요~
<soyeomul> 이만 자러가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존밤 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2018-07-15
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 회사 웹서버가 자꾸 말썽이네요
<soyeomul> 정확히 00시 00분 00초에 축구 시작했네여
<soyeomul> 크로아티아!
<hkeylocal> 누가 이길까요...?
<soyeomul> 엇 로컬님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 방금 프랑스 1골 앞서가네요
<soyeomul> 카이슈님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 전 크로아티아 응원중입니다 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 1 대 1
<soyeomul> 으아 졸려서 먼저 갑니다
<soyeomul> 존 밤 되세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-07-08
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 좋은 월요일입니다 :)
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 비오는 월요일 아침 문안인사 드리옵니다
<soyeomul> 뽀빠이님 어소세여~
<soyeomul> 재접했습니다
<soyeomul> 연결이 끊겻었네요;;;
<soyeomul> 먼저 갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lexlove_> 안녕하세여
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 운동을 9일만에 했더니 어깨가 아프네요.
<Seony> 9일만에 하시면 아프죠 ㅎㅎ.  늦어도 3일째에는 하셔야되요.
<lexlove_> 그러게요. 날개가 나올거 같아요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> http://www.zdnet.co.kr/view/?no=20190708064632
<groudon_> lexlove_, 어떤 운동을 해요?
<lexlove_> 수영합니다
<groudon_> 수영을 좋아요. 3일째에는 하면 좋겠어요 ^^
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎ 주5회 합니다
<lexlove_> 일이 있어서 쉬었어요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-07-09
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<SIMPLISM> 안녕하세요~ 너무 더워서 출근 자체가 힘드네요 ㅎㄷㄷ;;;;
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lexlove_> 점심 맛있게 드세요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 혹시 저번달 서울지역 세미나 슬라이드 자료 볼 수 있나요? @praisedguy
#ubuntu-ko 2019-07-11
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> @yungbin 요청해서 전달 드릴꼐요 :) 이메일 드리면 되나요 ?
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> @youngbin
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 렉스님 반갑습니다
<soyeomul> 뽀빠이님 어소세여~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 전달 보다는 슬라이드쉐어 통해서 위키에 공개 하시는게... 특별한 이유 없는이상 보통 다 업로드 했었거든요. @praisedguy
<soyeomul> 어 영빈님 안녕하세요~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :)
<soyeomul> 넨넨^^
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 아하. 네 그러시죠
#ubuntu-ko 2019-07-12
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> :chicken:
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 어소세여~
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 넨넨^^ 렉스님 반가워요^;
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 오오
<soyeomul> 위즈님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 아따 전 이만 먼저 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 요즘 일이 너무 많네요. >.<
<lexlove_> 이번주는 내리 야근이에요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-07-13
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 존하루여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-07-14
<soyeomul> Rnqjr
<soyeomul> 꾸바거
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 조용한 일요일 아침 문안 인사 드립니다~
<soyeomul> 일단 커피 한잔여~~~
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 존 주말요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-07-06
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 월요일 인사드립니다!
<soyeomul> 아침에 송아지 절식마스크 벗긴다고 송아지 잡으러 갔다가 오른쪽 다리에 송아지 받쳐서 쪼매 에롱에롱하네요
<soyeomul> 송아지와 힘겨루기 하지 맙시다~!
<soyeomul> 어른도 못 이깁니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 고맙소 고맙소 고맙소 ㅠㅠㅠ
<foxmask> hellol안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> Hi~ U've to nice weekend.  ^^
<Seony> Hi
<foxmask> Jason-KR: 예, 그리고 너 ?
<Jason-KR> fine, but I've some problem w/ GO language.   But Never mind that... ^^
<Seony> 고 언어 공부하세요?
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> Seony: (정말이지 미안합니다만,) GO공부할 것이 없어요. ㅠㅠ 쉽다는 ? 보다도  부분 (불러오는) 호출하는 정도.   하지만, 파이썬만큼 쉬어요.
<Jason-KR> 반갑습니다. Seo ny  & le x__
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> go가 그렇게 쉬워요?
<Seony> 컴파일 언어인데 파이썬만큼 쉽다니, 메리트가 있네요
<foxmask> I found Go too complicate
<Jason-KR> 컴파일 언어 ? 가 맞나 ?싶을 정도로..  인터프리터 아냐 ? ㅎㅎㅎ 하지만, 글 줄 수가 길어지면 차이나겠지만, 암튼 서로 구분 안될 정도로 쉬워요. 왜냐면
<foxmask> too low level
<Seony> yeah it's a compile-based language
<soyeomul> 아랴세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 2. 컴파일이 넘 빠르고 쉽다.
<soyeomul> 넵  폰으노접속햇어요 으아
<Jason-KR> 1. 문법도 씨(뿔,뿔뿔,샾)보다 쉽다. 거의 파이썬
<Seony> 음 근데 GO를 배워도 어디다 써먹어야할지 참 고민스럽네요... 제가 pyqt를 배워볼까하다가 포기한 것도, 배워봐야 쓸데가 없어서....
<Jason-KR> (미안하지만) 구글 쪽 회사 취직의 필수 ? (**저는 통과 **) ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 구글은 언어 종류 자체는 상관 안해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전산학에 대한 기초를 굉장히 중요하게 보거든요
<Jason-KR> OK ^^
<Jason-KR> 또는 인문학 ? @_@
<Seony> 나무위키 보니까 꽤 쓰이고 있긴 하네요
<Jason-KR> ^^
<Jason-KR> 저는 GO를 처음엔 tuttle go 로 착각도 했지만, 암튼 문법은(도) 쉬워요.
<soyeomul> 어 소밥줄시간입니다 먼저 가볼께요 !
<soyeomul> 꾸박
<soyeomul> 벅
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> soyeomul: 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요!
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> ^^
<foxmask> 잘 지내세요 ?
<soyeomul> 네^^
<foxmask> 멋있는 ^^
<soyeomul> 감사합니다!
<foxmask> ^°^
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 감사합니다
<soyeomul> 일이 있어서 먼저 들어가볼께요!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Jason-KR> "16:37 <fox mask> I found Go too complicate" <--- 내가 늦게 봐서 =지금 봤어요. 미안합니다. ㅎ
<foxmask> Jason-KR: no worries ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2020-07-07
<soyeomul> 란녕하세요
<soyeomul> 우사에서 접속햇네요 소똥 칩니다
<soyeomul> 문이 잘 안열려서 트랙타 바가지로 밀어서 문짝 겨우 열엇어요
<soyeomul> 사람힘은 소 문짝앞에선 새발의 사발도 안되는
<soyeomul> 그 와중애 번식사에선 새끼 놓고있다는 제보가 들어왓어요 스스로 분만할때까지 기다립니다
<soyeomul> 덕분에 송아지 무사히 태어낫어요 감사합니다
<soyeomul> 잠시 들어갑니다 나중에 다시 올께요 꾸박
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 소똥 다 치고 백암온천 왔습니다
<soyeomul> 아따 오늘 날 더워요 중간에 음료수 일꾼 아자씨들 2개씩 드리고
<soyeomul> 저도 3개 마셨네요
<soyeomul> 그리고 아까 태어난 새깐돌 출생신고하고 소밥 주고 크롬북 들고 백암온천에 피서 왔습니다
<soyeomul> 으하~
<soyeomul> 다들 더위 조심합시다요~~~
<soyeomul> youtube-dl 을 sudo apt-get install 로 설치하는데...
<soyeomul> libqt* 이런것들이 마아아악 추가 설치되길래..
<soyeomul> sudo apt-get autoremove libqt* 했더니 그놈 시작이 안되더이다...
<soyeomul> 부득이하게 그놈 데스크탑 다시 깔았네요 아따 덥네요~~~
<soyeomul> 우분투 18.04 초기엔 분명히 소리도 나고 webm/mp4 같은것들이 재생되었는데...
<soyeomul> sudo apt-get update; upgrade 수없이 반복하다보니 어느날 소리가 안나오고 동영상도 재생 안됩니다
<soyeomul> 이거 방법 없을까요 참.. 크롬OS 에선 영상도 소리도 잘 나옵니다 우분투 18.04 에서만 꿈쩍을 안하네요
<soyeomul> 20.04 로 판올림하라는 무언의 압박일까요~
<soyeomul> 혹시 18.04 기본값이 wayland 로 바뀐건 아니것지요?
<soyeomul> 그럴리 없겠지요 20.04 도 아직 xorg 가 기본값으로 알고있는걸요~
<soyeomul> 18.04 도 이리 속시끄러운데 20.04 사용하시는 분들은 얼매나 마음이 혼란할까싶네요
<foxmask> soyeomul: with which software do you play the video ?
<soyeomul> 오잉 6월 5일경 제가 apt-get update; upgrade 했을떼 /usr/bin/snap 이 설치된거 같아요
<soyeomul> 옷!
<soyeomul> 폭스마스크님 안녕하세요~~~
<soyeomul> "Open with Videos" in Ubuntu 18.04
<soyeomul> 아마도 그놈 프로그램 같아요!
<soyeomul> 그놈 == Gnome
<foxmask> 안녕하세요 소염울
<soyeomul> 넵^^
<foxmask> I don't have a ubuntu on that desktop to check but ; may be they changed the default program to open specific files like image, video, pdf and doc for example
<soyeomul> 음...
<foxmask> I don't remember if ubuntu manage the "default program" used to open that files; like Windows does
<soyeomul> 그래요 한번 확인해볼께요
<soyeomul> 감사합니다 폭스마스크님^^
<soyeomul> 폭스마스크 == foxmask
<foxmask> yes I recognize my nickname :))
<soyeomul> ^^
<foxmask> https://twitter.com/foxxmask ^^
<soyeomul> 오 저 사진은 우리나라 질병관리본부장 사진입니다!
<soyeomul> Jul 6 == 7월 6일?
<soyeomul> 어제 올리신 사진이네요!!!
<foxmask> soyeomul: https://www.howtogeek.com/117709/how-to-change-your-default-applications-on-ubuntu-4-ways/
<foxmask> Jul 6 == 7월 6일? yes
<soyeomul> 오 확인해주셔서 감사합니다! 7월 6일 ;;;
<soyeomul> 그 기본 프로그램 바꾸는 방법 링크 감사합니다!!!
<soyeomul> 바로 한번 찾아볼께요 작동하는 프로그램으로~~~
<foxmask> ^^
<soyeomul> 잠시 재부팅할께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 합!
<foxmask> ^^
<soyeomul> vlc 인가 이거 한번 설치해봐야것네요
<soyeomul> 음..
<soyeomul> vlc 에선 영상은 돌아가는데 여전히 사운드 소리는 안나옵니다
<soyeomul> 그래서 걍 우분투 사운드는 포기로 갑니다
<soyeomul> 까이꺼 므 크롬OS 에선 소리도 영상도 깔끔하게 나오니깐요
<soyeomul> 그로우돈님 어소세요~
<soyeomul> 그리고 vlc 다시 지웁니다 야호!
<soyeomul> 15분후에 탕에 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 해가 지려는지 라운지가 어둑어둑해지네요
<soyeomul> 확실히 크롬OS 는 탄탄하네요 기능이 많진 않지만,,, 돌아가는 기본 프로그램들이 업데이또를 해도 깨지거나 절름발이 되는 일이 잘 없는...
<soyeomul> 이거 이맥스만 크롬OS 에서도 돌아가면 머찔텐데... 아아
<soyeomul> 이맥스는 우분투에서 가장 머찌게 돌아가네요;;;
<foxmask> ^^
<soyeomul> foxmask: 리눅스 배포판이 무엇인가요? 데비안?
<soyeomul> foxmask: 그냥 궁금해서 여쭤봅니다
<soyeomul> 아치는 아니겠지요,,,
<soyeomul> 페도라?
<soyeomul> 혹시 수세!
<foxmask> at the office I use debian
<foxmask> at home ubuntu
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 이야!
<soyeomul> 머찌네여!
<soyeomul> 우분투 데비안!
<soyeomul> 꺄~!!!
<foxmask> ^^
<foxmask> I sued debian since 20 years
<soyeomul> 머찌네여 == awesome!
<foxmask> used*
<soyeomul> 오!!!
<foxmask> ubuntu since 2 years
<soyeomul> 20 년!!!
<soyeomul> 이야~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<soyeomul> 폭스마스크 짱!!!
<foxmask> I hated ubuntu until 18.04
<soyeomul> 음... 므 하여간 20년 데비안 사용자 여기서 게임 끝났어요!
<soyeomul> 훌륭합니다!!!
<foxmask> ^^
<foxmask> but now I prefer ubuntu
<soyeomul> 18.04 쓰시나요? 집에서 혹시?
<foxmask> It's less complicate to update and install due to the proprietary driver
<soyeomul> 오! 방금 하신 말씀 무슨 뜻인지 이해했어요.
<foxmask> I used 18.04 and upgrade to 20.04
<soyeomul> 지적재산권이 있는 장치 드라이버 업데이또 할때 우분투가 그나마 괜찮다?
<soyeomul> 오 지금은 20.04!!!
<soyeomul> 굉장합니다!!!
<foxmask> ^^
<soyeomul> 저도 그럼 한달 후에 20.04 로 넘어가볼께요^^
<soyeomul> one month later!!!
<foxmask> while it's not necessary we don't have to do it :)
<soyeomul> ㅎ
<soyeomul> 참 한글 입력기는 무엇을 쓰시나요?
<soyeomul> 궁금하네요
<soyeomul> 한글 입력기 == input method editor?
<soyeomul> ibus?
<soyeomul> 혹시... 직접 만들어서 쓰시나요?
<foxmask> ibus-something
<soyeomul> 오
<foxmask> let me check
<foxmask> ibus-hangul (of course:)
<soyeomul> 이야!
<soyeomul> 머찌네요!!!
<foxmask> to get the korean keyboard
<soyeomul> ㅎ
<soyeomul> 훌륭합니다!!!
<soyeomul> 훌륭 == very very very very good!
<soyeomul> 전 이만 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 목욕 하고 집으로 갈거 같아요
<foxmask> https://wayneoutthere.com/2016/08/13/how-to-korean-keyboard-ubuntu/ this is how I did
<soyeomul> 엇!
<soyeomul> 예 이것만 체크하고 갈께요
<soyeomul> 음... 머찝니다 ibus 사용기!
<soyeomul> 그럼... 하나만 더 여쭐께요 폭스마스크님
<soyeomul> 프랑스어를 입력할때도 ibus 쓰시나요?
<soyeomul> 궁금하네요,,,
<foxmask> no, no ibus for french, there is no need
<foxmask> but may be you need it for you
<soyeomul> 음... 궁금한게 풀렷네요 감사합니다!
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어가볼께요!
<soyeomul> 모두 좋은 하루 되세요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 5 4 3 2 1 0 00 0 0 0 0 \0;
<foxmask> ++
#ubuntu-ko 2020-07-08
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요!
<soyeomul> 수요일 아침 인사드립니다~~~
<soyeomul> 우따 어제 거름치고 넘 피곤하여 농장일지 제끼고 바로 잤어요 오늘 오전에 후다닥 처리했네요~
<soyeomul> 커피 한잔씩 합시다아아아아아아아~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 집에 도착했어요~
<foxmask> Hello
#ubuntu-ko 2020-07-09
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 목요일 아침 문안인사 드립니다
<soyeomul> 내일 사료 입고되는날인데 내일 비가 온다고 오늘 오후에 사료가 들어온다네요
<soyeomul> 커피 한잔 합시다~~~
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요? 더운 날씨에 건강하십시오~
<foxmask> U2
<foxmask> thx :)
<Jason-KR> THX, again. ^^
<lex__> 오늘 많이 더웠군요.
<Jason-KR> HowBou Ur healthy ?
<lex__> 저에게 질문하시는 건가요?
<Jason-KR> HowBou Ur healthy ? Lex ^^
<lex__> ㅎㅎ 별로랍니다.
<lex__> 오늘 병원에 다녀왔거든요.
<Jason-KR> 많이 쉬시고, 잘 먹고.... 등등
<lex__> 그래야 하는데 월요일 오후에 괜찮은 듯 하여 평소 걷던대로 7km를 걸었는데 조금 안좋아졌어요
<lex__> 2일 더 지켜보다가 오늘 병원에 갔지요.
<Jason-KR> 헐~ 7Km 가 뭐요? 버럭 입니다. ㅠㅠ
<lex__> 상태는 생각보다 안좋았지만 치료방법이 있고 고액이나 긴 시간이 필요하진 않아서 불행 중 다행입니다. ㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2020-07-10
<soyeomul> ㄲ벅
<soyeomul> 비가 오는 금요일입니다
<soyeomul> 점심 다들 드셨는지요~
<soyeomul> 방금 점심묵고 온천에 왔습니다
<soyeomul> 덕분에 소 세마리는 무사히 시장에 내었습니다
<soyeomul> 아... 새벽 2시30분에 소가 나가서 잠을 설쳤네요
<soyeomul> 머리가 퀭하네요 잠 부족;;
<soyeomul> 어서옵셔~ 뽀빠이님~
<soyeomul> 감자님도 어소옵셔~~~
<soyeomul> 잠부족으로 오늘 일찍 접습니다.. 존 하루요!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<groudon_> 안녕하세요
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요? 남한에 비'가  6시간 빨리 왔어요?!!
<lex__> 비가 가장 많이 내릴 때 걷고 있었어요.(머피의 법칙)
<Jason-KR> 어휴~ 제가 잘못 알려 드린....것보다는, 일기예보 실수 ㅠㅠ
<lex__> 아니에요. 여기 이사와서 몇차례 겪었습니다.
<lex__> 어쩌면 제가 일찍 나서는 바람에 비가 빨리 왔을 수도 있어요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> 지금 아니 요즘 남부지방은 비가 많이 오나봐요.
<lex__> 그래요? 그래도 일본처럼 큰 피해가 없어서 다행입니다.
<lex__> 일본같은 큰 피해!
<Jason-KR> 예  맞아요.
<Jason-KR> 일본은 참~   악조건에 살고 있어요.
<lex__> 일본이 지진과 스나미를 막아줘서 쪼금 고마워하고 있어요.^^
<Jason-KR> **쪼금** 에 별 2표
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> l ex: ansible (role)이라고 (들어) 봤어요? 또는 다른 어느 분이라도...
<lex__> 아뇨. 저는 못들어봤어요.
<Jason-KR> 아쒸 (언제부턴가  아이쒸 가 입에 붙어서, 식구들한테 혼났어요.) 요즘 누구 만나고 다니길레 입이 거칠어졌다고...ㅠㅠ
<Jason-KR> 몇년됐나본데....저도 잡식이라 모르는 것이 없고 싶은데, ㅠㅠ 암튼 첨보는 이 녀석의 정체를 파악하는 중입니다. 패키지 메니저도 아니고, 배치 스크립트도 아니고 ㅠㅠ
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<foxmask> Jason-KR: 이 https://www.ansible.com/에 대해 이야기하고 있습니까?
<Jason-KR> 예, 맞아요.   안녕하세요?
<Jason-KR> finally, it's a platform. (not package manger, not bash script) ^^
<Jason-KR> finally, i recognized "it's a platform." (not package manger, not bash script) ^^
<foxmask> it's an automate tools ; for installing on one or several computer, a set of software, always the same way
<Jason-KR> 최근까지 ansible 을 몰랐었고, 몰라도 됐고, 필요도 없었는데...
<foxmask> I use it at the office
<Jason-KR> 예, 고맙습니다.  ^^
<foxmask> for a person all alone, it's not useful, except if you don't want to ask yourself what tools you installed 1 year ago on another computer. Otherwise it's moslty for enterprises that manage a lot of servers
<Jason-KR> for business and  (s)he feel difficult to install some PKG   for stupid and lazy people = me.
<foxmask> so it can help :)
<Jason-KR> right? :)
<Jason-KR> hahaha
<foxmask> may be in the same spirit you do not know "docker" as well yet
<foxmask> same for ansible, it's a tool for administrator.
<Jason-KR> 아~ 예.
<Jason-KR> 지금 어떤 App을 설치 하고         (deploy=) 실행하려는데,  1) binary SRC 2) PKG 3) Docker 4) ansible    "4가지 중에서 쉬운 것으로 골라서 쓰라"고 안내를 하는데...
<Jason-KR> 읽어보기에는 4) ansible 방법이 제일 쉬워보이는데, 한번도 안써봤어요. 그래서  man ansible 을   읽고 있는 중입니다.
<foxmask> ^^
<Jason-KR> Thx 4 Ur concerning. ^^
<foxmask> https://docs.ansible.com/ansible/latest/index.html
<foxmask> good (looooong) read ^^
<Jason-KR> TLDR    ㅠㅠ
<foxmask> I think you will fall asleep soon ^^
<foxmask> 커피, 다시 올게요
<foxmask> 이번 주에 끝낼 준비
<Jason-KR> 하하하, already i gave up.
<Jason-KR> 점심식사 맛있게 했어요?
<foxmask> Jason-KR: 아니, 동료들을 기쁘게하는 것이지, 그렇지 않으면 나빴다
<Jason-KR> hahaha 예, i'll do my best       ^^
<foxmask> ^^
<Jason-KR> Zzz...
<foxmask> there are a lot of youtube video about ansible for beginner , but I feel you won't be as a fish in the water (meaning in french, you won't feel to be at your place)
<foxmask> I feel like that when colleague speak about java programming language :D
<Jason-KR> THX again. U R right.    In fact, I think i'll not use ansible, usually.
<foxmask> it's normal
<foxmask> At home, I don't
<Jason-KR> not normal for me. It's too heavy.     Yes, at home, Hmmmmmm
<Jason-KR> Once successful installed, then I don't (need/) have to use ANSIBLE again.
<foxmask> hehe
<foxmask> you can ping server :D
<Jason-KR> ^^   I'm not a ADMIN or SI Engineer even though DEV.  ;)
<foxmask> ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2020-07-11
<soyeomul> 안녕하시에ㅛ~~!!!
<soyeomul> 비가 오는 토요일입니다~
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 렉스님 토요일 반갑습니다!
<lex__> ^^
<soyeomul> 그때 얼굴 잘생긴 남자는 아니랬는데,,,
<soyeomul> 그럼 어떤 사람이 찐인가요?
<soyeomul> 찐 == 진짜 남자
<soyeomul> 이순신장군쯤 되어야 하나요...?
<soyeomul> 일단 커피 한잔을~
<lex__>  아니요. 인성이 더 중요합니다.
<soyeomul> 엇..
<soyeomul> 인성...
<lex__> 지금 병원이라 대답이 늦었습니다.
<lex__> 얼굴을 안보는데 잘생긴 사람을 기피하는 이유는 다른 여자(?)들이 넘보기 때문입니다. ㅋ
<lex__> 저는 혼자 독차지 해야하거든요.
<soyeomul> 오 설득력 있어요!
<lex__> 내남자 공유 금지!!!
<soyeomul> 이야~~~ 이런 논리 태오나서 처음인데 신선합니다!
<soyeomul> 아 근데 병원엔 어인일로 행차하셨는지요~
<lex__> 그런데 살아보니 잘생긴 남자 주변에는 여자들이 득실득실거리고 저는 그 중 예쁜 여자들과 게임이 안되기 때문에 미리 포기합니다.
<lex__> 그래서 잘 생긴 남자는 기피합니다. ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 음... 저도 인성을 봅니다
<soyeomul> 땀 흘리는 남자에게 마음을 줍니다
<lex__> 인성, 가치관!
<soyeomul> 아 제가 남자를 좋아하는건 아니구요! 오해 금지!
<lex__> 네. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 성실한 남자들...
<soyeomul> 그런 사람에게 호감이 가요
<lex__> 그런데 인성, 가치관, 직업 등을 따지는 것은 사랑이 배제된거겠죠.
<lex__> 사랑에 빠져서 허우적대면 아무것도 안보이잖아요.
<soyeomul> 음~ 영화와 드라마에서만 봤어요 사랑
<lex__> 단지 인성, 가치관 등은 사랑의 지속성과 관계가 있는 듯 합니더.
<lex__> 사랑을 한다는 것은 축복이라고 생각합니다.
<soyeomul> 음~ 믄가 공감되는 말입니다 마지막 말은 공감공감
<lex__> 서로 사랑하는 경우는 로또 당첨 같은 행운입니다.
<soyeomul> 그래서 전 리눅스를 너무 사랑합니다 아 이건 삼천포가 아니라 진심이어요
<lex__> 인정하겠습니다.
<soyeomul> 감사함니다
<soyeomul> 그 펭수
<soyeomul> 툭스 닮았더이다...
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lex__> 저도 요새 펭수에 빠졌어요.
<soyeomul> 와!
<lex__> 펭하!
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 몸이 어디 편찬으신지요 어째서 병원에 행차하셨나요~
<soyeomul> 아 그냥 넘기셔도 됩니다
<soyeomul> 별로 안중요한!
<soyeomul> 커피나 한잔 합시다아아아아아아아아아앙~
<lex__> 커피 맛있게 드세요.^^
<soyeomul> 감사합니다~~~~~
<soyeomul> 그라고!
<soyeomul> 토발즈행님께서 ARM 소식에 관한 소감을 발표하셨다네요
<soyeomul> 정확히 애플의 ARM 으로 갈아탄다는 소식에 관한 소감요
<lex__> 아 그렇군요.
<soyeomul> 한줄요약: 환영합니다!!!
<soyeomul> 라고 말씀하셨다네요
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 저게 사람들마다 마음이 제각각이라 해석이 여러가지가 있더라구요
<soyeomul> 하지만 리눅스팬 눈에는 토발즈행님의 소감문이 이렇게 들렸어요
<lex__> 인텔이 너무 오래 독주하긴 했죠?
<soyeomul> "지금까지 인텔 썩을놈들때문에 할딱지 났는데,,, ARM 이 널리퍼지면 리눅스도 이제 좀 숨을 쉴것이므로 격하게 ARM 이 널리널리 펴졌음 좋겠어요!"
<soyeomul> 아!
<soyeomul> 넵 렉스님
<lex__> 맞아요.^^
<soyeomul> 와! 렉스님도 염화미소 처럼 마음으로 한방에 이해하셨어요!
<soyeomul> 감사합니다~~~
<soyeomul> 염화미소 == 토발즈오빠만 보면 믄 말이라도 아름답게 들린다~
<soyeomul> 앗 제송합니다
<soyeomul> 다시한번 커피 한잔~~~~~~~
<soyeomul> ARM 의 미래는 리눅스의 미래 리눅스의 미래는 ARM 의 미래 대략...
<soyeomul> 전 이만 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul> 다들 존 하루요~!!!
<soyeomul> 렉스님도 존 하루요~~!!!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lex__> 수고하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2020-07-12
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul>  조용한 일요일 인사드립니다~
<Jason-KR> 좋은 아침 입니다.
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 재준님 일요일에도 근무하시나요!
<soyeomul> 아 저도 사실 일요일에 근무합니다 소여물 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 방금 아침 소여물 주고 송아지 한마리 설사 치료하고 왔네요
<Jason-KR> 음....저도  "예 & 아니오" =반반 입니다. ㅎ
<soyeomul> 넹넹
<soyeomul> 시국이 참 어수선하더이다
<Jason-KR> 그래요? 잘 모르겠어요. 다만,
<Jason-KR> 요즘 장마철인데, 중부지방은 마른 장마라서...남부지방을 걱정하고 있어요.
<Jason-KR> 월~화는 전국 비 라고...
<soyeomul> 음,,, 다행히 이번 비는 지난번 태풍 미탁 처럼 한번에 쏟아지는게 아닌지라 쪼매쪼매씩 찔끔찔끔 내렸어요
<Jason-KR> 예, 집중호우, 강풍만 덜 해도...^^
<soyeomul> ㅎ 마자요~
<soyeomul> 재준님 계신곳이 경기도 맞나요?
<Jason-KR> 예 또는,,,음 머랄까?
<Jason-KR> 걍 김포공항 근처라고 보면 됩니다.
<soyeomul> 아 무슨 얘길하려했냐믄... 경기도지사만큼은 서울시장처럼 황망하게 빼앗기고 싶지 않더이다
<soyeomul> 요즘 뉴스 보다가 느낀
<Jason-KR> 직장 일산 <--15Km--> 집 목동     그 중간이 김포공항
<soyeomul> 앗... 그럼 서울이시군요
<soyeomul> 제송제송 경기도이신줄 알고,,,
<Jason-KR> 아~ 어수선한 시국'이란 그 말씀이시구나?!    예, 집 주소 서울. 직장 갱기도 ㅋ
<soyeomul> 형아우로 지냈다 하더이다,,, 박시장님이랑 이지사 두분
<soyeomul> 아고마 걍 리눅스 이야기나 할라여!
<soyeomul> 아 근디 20.04.1 언제 나오나요?
<soyeomul> 업데이또 할라니 기다림이 끝이 안보이네요
<Jason-KR> 20.04.1       이미 나오잖았우? ㅎ      얘기만 나왔나?
<soyeomul> 오잉
<Jason-KR> 실제 판은 아직 안나왔을꺼여요. 판번호 얘기만 봤어요. 한줄 답: 몰라여 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 아 넵;;;
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 우분투 공홈 애저랑 기술협약 맺었나바요
<Jason-KR> "공홈" ?
<soyeomul> 공식홈페이지요
<soyeomul> 우분투 + 애저 이런 광고가 첫페이지에 딱!
<Jason-KR> 그건 몰랐고요, 최근 마소랑 뭔 MOU 같은 건 했어요. 7월초? 6월말
<soyeomul> 아,,, 그런일이
<Jason-KR> 어떤 분야더라?~ 읽고도 잊었어요.
<soyeomul> 음~
<soyeomul> 믄가 클라우드 느낌이 팍팍 드네요
<Jason-KR> 찾아보께요.
<soyeomul> 데비안 위에 우분투 위에 애저 위에 리눅스 커널 위에 데비안
<soyeomul> 아따 이게 돌고 도네요
<soyeomul> 나델라가 참 실험 정신이 뛰어나요
<soyeomul> 우짜다가 리눅스에 뻑 갔는지,,,
<soyeomul> 윈10 커널을 리눅스 커널로 100% 교체할거 같다는 느낌적 느낌!
<Jason-KR> wsl 쪽이던가~ 암튼 좀 더 찾는중
<soyeomul> 시간이 문제일뿐!
<soyeomul> 음 아직 20.04.1 은 출시 안되었네요~
<soyeomul> 여전히 20.04
<Jason-KR> 못찾겠으요. 암튼 아주 큰 비중은 없다는 느낌만 기억합니다. 죄송
<soyeomul> 아이고 재준님 아니어요~
<soyeomul> 메일이나 확인할까바요~
<soyeomul> 합!
